# Show your Sinn



## Jonpod

656 in the morning car after walking to the garage


----------



## Thieuster

I only own 2.5 Sinns nowadays... I sold most of them to purchase a Van der Klauw for my wife. This what I've left:

Sinn 156 Series II. The complete set. Here on a khaki nato from eBay seller Watchbarn*com22









Sinn Arktis: bought it on the internet. Totally busted: scratched, chipped lugs etc. My watchmaker restored it to its former glory, using laser welding to achieve the correct shape of the lugs. If you want to know more of that technique, just send me a PM. Here's the watch on a blue nato from the Watchbarn









Finally, my 0.5 Sinn: a Lemania with the 1341 movement inside a Sinn case. Again a derelict watch, bought on a Dutch national auction site. It's at my watchmaker's as we speak. We agreed to fully restore the watch and use it for a promotional video of my watchmaker's skills. It's gonna be a movie star!









Menno


----------



## Jonpod




----------



## KHaskus

Jonpod said:


>


I have been in the market for a sinn for a while now, just been putting git off till I find one I really like.. This one has the simplicity I am looking for and doesn't look too bulky! Love it!

-KH


----------



## Robertus

You own most of my wishlist
The Lemania is also very nice, though the statement is a bit the contrary: all Sinn 140/142 models (at least before the Lothar times) were completely manufactured by Lemania, including cases, both 1341 and 5100 movements) and was marketed as several brands, the longest by Sinn. Others including Alpina, Dugena, Sicura, Bell&Ross by Sinn, Marlboro, Rodania, Nivada, Rotary, Bucherer, Candino - and of course Lemania.


----------



## Dickie

Beautiful Saturday afternoon with my BIG Sinn 358 Flieger acrylic and new Di-Modell Montana strap.


----------



## makmakako

My first post. But more importantly, my first Sinn 356 on a Maratac NATO.















... by the way, what do you think of the strap choice? My wrist is too small for the Sinn black leather strap that it came with. I'm waiting on a brown leather Hadley Roma. I'll probably have to punch a hole in it. I was thinking of getting a green or a silver/gray Zulu.

M


----------



## Thieuster

makmakako said:


> My first post. But more importantly, my first Sinn 356 on a Maratac NATO.
> View attachment 726146
> 
> View attachment 726147
> 
> 
> ... by the way, what do you think of the strap choice? My wrist is too small for the Sinn black leather strap that it came with. I'm waiting on a brown leather Hadley Roma. I'll probably have to punch a hole in it. I was thinking of getting a green or a silver/gray Zulu.
> 
> M


Welcome on the forum!

Nice! Sinns come with a DiModell strap, branded as Sinn. Most DiModell straps can be found in different sizes, including 'S'. Just search for these, I even think here on WUS. A nato like yours is always great on a Sinn and since you're form S Florida (Captiva Island being my favorite holiday spot btw), I think that a nato is the best thing to wear since these straps are very comfortable in hot and humid weather conditions. Furthermore, have a look at - GasGasBones.com The owner Carl makes wonderful straps in various sizes.

Menno


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Menno is right, that sweet Sinn deserves a custom strap. 

Oh, and welcome to WatchUSeek and to the Sinn Forum!


----------



## Thieuster

Robertus said:


> You own most of my wishlist
> The Lemania is also very nice, though the statement is a bit the contrary: all Sinn 140/142 models (at least before the Lothar times) were completely manufactured by Lemania, including cases, both 1341 and 5100 movements) and was marketed as several brands, the longest by Sinn. Others including Alpina, Dugena, Sicura, Bell&Ross by Sinn, Marlboro, Rodania, Nivada, Rotary, Bucherer, Candino - and of course Lemania.


Now, that's something I didn't know. I always thought that Sinn was the manufacturer, due to the 'Bell&Ross - by Sinn' text on some watches' dials! Thanks for the info.

Menno


----------



## downer

Here's my one and only (so far) Sinn - the 358 jubilaum on a Hirsch Heavy calf.


----------



## Horoticus

My one and only Sinn: U1 SDR on an Iso (apologies for the shoddy cellphone pic). Think I need another one...perhaps a new 140 Space Chrono. :think:


----------



## ceebee

UX S EZM 2B


----------



## Hamsik

656 with black nato band.


----------



## edogg534

Sitting on the balcony this morning...


----------



## naunau




----------



## naunau




----------



## Lexi

Great Sinnwatches here :-!.

Thank you for the show.


----------



## HR F1

A family shot of my Sinns:









Definitely one of my favorite brands! :-!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

HR F1 said:


> A family shot of my Sinns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of my favorite brands! :-!


Ya think so? Lol! Nice collection, especially the EZM.


----------



## morelite




----------



## Boshog

My 657.


----------



## HR F1

CMSgt Bo said:


> Ya think so? Lol! Nice collection, especially the EZM.


Thanks! The EZM 3 is fantastic; the size and proportions are just about perfect in my opinion, although having it really fuels my desire to one day have an EZM 1.


----------



## David Woo

HR F1 said:


>


Now there's a great bunch of sinn goodness 
Not to mention the bottom row...


----------



## HR F1

David Woo said:


> Now there's a great bunch of sinn goodness
> Not to mention the bottom row...


 They make some "Sinn"-sational pieces; very hard to resist!


----------



## rationaltime

Welcome to the Sinn forum. Your 657 looks good.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Whoknewi




----------



## David Woo

Thieuster said:


> I sold most of them to purchase a Van der Klauw for my wife.


Ok, so I just have to ask, who got the better deal?


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## morelite

Sinn 556 on the job site.


----------



## torifile

My new U1.


----------



## naunau




----------



## dowlingn

This is my only Sinn - for now. Nice, simple 556 without numbers and with 3 o'clock date. Easy to read and never lets me down - unlike Miele which has been a great (and expensive) disappointment from Germany.


----------



## AmirAli

HR F1 said:


> A family shot of my Sinns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of my favorite brands! :-!


You love sinning! Lol


----------



## KtownGreg

*How about an EZM3*


----------



## morelite

Whoknewi said:


> View attachment 734278


Mine says hello


----------



## naunau




----------



## Fantasio

I swapped my *U2* from black silicone to white. I think it looks better on black, but nice to have some change for summertime.
So far it has held very well, still bright white. |>


----------



## breitlingso08

morelite said:


> Sinn 556 on the job site.
> View attachment 736448


Somehow I find the 556 small but very attractive, something very toolish about it


----------



## marzen

I know this has been played. 556A on olive zulu.


----------



## torifile

My new Sinn U1T!










Thanks, Doctorsti!


----------



## naunau




----------



## penncrnp

Sinn U1T on GasGasBones Velcro strap.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

some stuff hanging out on a shelf in the safe:


----------



## naunau




----------



## chiefeng




----------



## dukerules

Great looking Sinns!


----------



## naunau




----------



## Fantasio

Full Teg. *U2* in black...










...and white.


----------



## neongas

love my sinn 144!


----------



## Kristofer

tried it on pilot leather...

/kristofer


----------



## TacMark

Perfect Sinn. 857 non-UTC on fully tegimented bracelet.


----------



## Hunterfate

Two hot fliegers for hot weather in Croatia 

103 naunau style 









903 on Timefactors canvas


----------



## naunau

Hunterfate said:


> Two hot fliegers for hot weather in Croatia
> 
> 103 naunau style
> 
> View attachment 756778


:-!:-!:-!

mine is now on a Hirsh carbone ;-)


----------



## Hunterfate

Hirsch carbon is a very nice strap, I also had mine 103 on one but broke it later when I switched it over to Seiko Orange Monster (that watch is a strap eater, I sold it :-d ).









Now, my 103 goes between Di Modell rallye (great strap and it suits it well - kinda Speedmasterish ;-) ) and Hadley Roma sand coloured Cordura strap (very nice for summer).

I already posted this one on Di Modell rallye, but not in this thread - I can't get enough of 103's acrylic reflections :-d


----------



## cadomniel

That one didn't last very long!! Already on sales forum!!!



TacMark said:


> Perfect Sinn. 857 non-UTC on fully tegimented bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 756628


----------



## TacMark

cadomniel said:


> That one didn't last very long!! Already on sales forum!!!


To be honest, it's so heavy it makes my wrist hurt. Probably doesn't help that I'm banging on the keyboard all day. Anyway, it's a great watch but I've settled on an 856 UTC that's just right for my weak wrists.


----------



## cadomniel

TacMark said:


> To be honest, it's so heavy it makes my wrist hurt. Probably doesn't help that I'm banging on the keyboard all day. Anyway, it's a great watch but I've settled on an 856 UTC that's just right for my weak wrists.


856 UTC is a good choice as well, I have one on the way too.


----------



## nimbushopper

Shot this picture today with my phone. Watch was actually underwater and you can see air bubbles on rubber strap, and no, the phone wasn't underwater.


----------



## ajdh

Picked this up yesterday.


----------



## mjc4sc

656L purchased on trip to Australia in January. The most versatile watch in terms of straps that I've ever owned. Looks good with just about any strap imaginable -- dressed up or down (as here).


----------



## Gary W. Graley

Since I've gotten the scratched AR coating off the crystal and now, it's like I have a brandy new watch, just love it, here is a quick photo taken _the other nite at the hotel;



















Great watch! I just _Love my Sinn 
G2

Thanks again to Kurt for letting me know of the rules about having photos of weapons, I did not mean to cross the rules and apologize for doing so...


----------



## naunau




----------



## Hunterfate

That acryilic is just beautiful .


----------



## Jutt




----------



## boen

Hello Watchuseek'ers

my name is Sven and I am new here at watchuseek. I live in Berlin / Germany and am a little more active in the german Sinn-forum. Nevertheless it is very interesting for me to have a closer look at this international forum here (and by the way I can brush up my English too). Maybe I can help some members here to get in contact with Sinn / Germany ... who knows :-d

Here is a snapshot of my Sinn-collection:









As you cann see: I love the classic 1980 to 1995er Sinn's like Sinn 142, 144 and 157 as well as my EZM 3 and my new "big love" the Military II Japan ltd... and there is still one free place in my watchbox for ???? 
My current everyday "tool-watch" is the Sinn UX SDR on my wrist. A real touhgt and reliable watch.

So long, best regards from Germany, Sven


----------



## omegahead

Hi boen --- I am also new to this forum. What a great collection you have, even the watchbox is from Sinn!!! Thank you for showing us here in the US.


----------



## Lencoth

Hi Sven,

Welcome & congratulations on your wonderful collection. However, you have one empty slot, what is going to fill that? ;-)


----------



## boen

Thanks a lot. In fact my watch-box is custom made. A normal box decorated with self-cutted stickers. And yes- I agree: the empty slot is "a problem" :-d

A good friend of mine just recieved a Sinn 212 SDR... a real beauty, I must admit. This one would fit perfectly into the free slot. But up to now, the price of the Sinn 212 SDR is a problem to my wallet ;-) ... I will try to get one maybe in september... But a 212 would be a perfect "exit-watch" ... or a reason to buy a bigger watch-box:-!


----------



## gr8sw

wearing this one, the sexy and now discontinued Sinn 256Ty...


----------



## Dangeruss3

My newly acquired U1-T


----------



## powboyz

*U212 @ U2 EZM 5*


----------



## Cowbiker

Ah, Sven a fellow JDM fan. My clutch of Sinns


----------



## boen

Wow Cowbiker....
this is a realy nice collection of "limited edition Sinns". Looks realy good ! The Military Type "W" is a realy rare one. Up to now I only knew "Catalogue"-Pictures of this one... gogogo ... need more pics ;o))

Here is my "normal" Military II in detail:










Concerning this "beauty" i have a little request: I bouhgt this watch here in Germany and I am looking for a scan (.pdf or something like that) of the original japanese users-manual. I phoned Sinn here in Germany an even they do not have this manual (they are also interested in a good scan for their archives !). It was printed in Japan an added japanese Military II together with japanese guarantee-card... so no chance to get one (i do not think anyone would sell his manual ?!?)...

*If anyone has this japanese user-manual - could you please scan it for me and send me a copy via email ??? I would be very thankfull for that.* Has the Military Type W a specific manual ? Or is ist maybe the same manual like the normal Military II has ???

The Sinn 212 SDR is my next "big project"... i will let you know with some nice pics as soon as I can get one.


----------



## Cowbiker

Thanks for the kind words. Here's one of the Military Type W solo.
As for the manual, I'd suggest customer service at Sinn Japan. 
SINN OFFICIAL WEB SITE | ƒWƒ"�@ƒIƒtƒBƒVƒƒƒ‹�@ƒTƒCƒg


----------



## KenniJH




----------



## grinhu

Great line up and good idea for the Sinn Uhren box... looks terrific! 

(exept that horrible empty slot... :/ )


----------



## juldis

An excellent collection of Sinn watches ... I hope to own one in the future.


----------



## naunau




----------



## Appaul

Here is a picture of my 103 Ti Ar (non-Diapal) with my 756.
I love this 103. The lightness is incredible in comparison to my 756. And from my point of view I prefer the non-screwed buttons of the chronograph esthetically speaking, which are screwed on the non-Ti versions. But I love the hardness of the Tegiment too


----------



## J888www

Gary W. Graley said:


> Since I've gotten the scratched AR coating off the crystal and now, it's like I have a *brandy* new watch, just love it..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I would like to drink to that.......


----------



## Sponon

Factory fresh UX fully Tegimented and with no outer ar-coating


----------



## christre

Had this U1 for about 2 months now and i love it.


----------



## EROKS

Just picked this 358 up. After owning nothing but divers for awhile I decided to change it up a little.


----------



## clonetrooper

I like the 358....even more so the Jubilee version...


----------



## clonetrooper

I'm waiting for the day, when I have my entire collection NOT stretched over 2 continents..


----------



## grechuta




----------



## EROKS

Custom U1 looks great. Much better with the subdued red.


----------



## naunau




----------



## Nishant

Love showing off ...


----------



## KylePavao

P1010864 by KylePavao1986, on Flickr


----------



## CMSgt Bo

One that got away...










And the two keepers...


----------



## lasttango

On a Nato Bond from Corvus...


----------



## jtambor




----------



## naunau




----------



## grechuta




----------



## grinning

My second U1. Sold the first, regretted it so bought another.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EROKS




----------



## JayVeeez

U212


----------



## russellb




----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## heebs

Picked this one up recently: 









Goes nicely with this one: 









Used to have this one:


----------



## Mr.Stenlund

Here's a couple of pictures of my Sinn U1, which I bought over the summer brand new from Germany. First 'real' watch and it's absolutely spectacular. The weight, presence, movement etc. This is an absolute keeper!

Pictures courtesy of my fiancée, since I don't have the patience to take good photos myself.


----------



## vicbastige

My Sinn herd. About to add to it soon.




























And as seen before, the UX at work:


----------



## Lexus050470

Wow!


----------



## clonetrooper




----------



## georgio

My small collection.
144 GMT Cargo
U1 SDR Tegimented
244 Ti I chronometer


----------



## KylePavao

My first. EZM 3


----------



## dbrad95




----------



## naunau




----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## Hunterfate

Nice airplane you got there. What is it ?


----------



## Hunterfate

In Ljubljana, Slovenia, photo by my wife


----------



## Robertus

Nice 103 St, mate! Enjoy! Mine says hello...
Best,
Robert


----------



## naunau

Hunterfate said:


> Nice airplane you got there. What is it ?


it's a retired French Jaguar,only the cockpit has been preserved ;-)


----------



## symplectic

My latest acquisition -- 356, Flieger II copper.


----------



## Hunterfate

Beautiful plane |>

ExYu Orao (Eagle) shared the similar design:

Soko J-22 Orao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Blaz

grechuta said:


> View attachment 815640
> 
> View attachment 815641


I´m wondering which Sinn is this! It looks GREAT!


----------



## David Woo

Hunterfate said:


> View attachment 823509


wow, a first for WUS, camouflage cheesecake!


----------



## snootydog

Wanted a U1 for years and finally managed to get one a couple of weeks ago.
-Andy


----------



## Sponon

UX & U200 by Sponon, on Flickr


U200 & UX by Sponon, on Flickr


U200 & UX by Sponon, on Flickr


----------



## bubair

Hello Sinners,

With my latest Sinn acquisition, a 103 Ti Ar picked up in Frankfurt this week, I can now say I own a collection too :-d !

Very pleased by the brand and its performances.

The 103, seen at work here, like the other two keeps great time and looks more dressy than the rest.
Hope you enjoy the pic's









View attachment 834129


----------



## rationaltime

Thanks for the photos. Those are nice Sinn watches.

Pardon my inexperience. Where did you depart from that would put
you east bound at 390 over Fes? Is this photo from the simulator?










Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## CMSgt Bo

It looks like a sim. He's not wearing headsets and who puts foreign objects on the center console during climb out?


----------



## bubair

We had departed from ACE/GCRR and we were well into the cruise :roll:

Bubair


----------



## rationaltime

bubair said:


> We had departed from ACE/GCRR and we were well into the cruise :roll:
> 
> Bubair


That makes sense. There could be a lot of traffic off the island.
Layovers could be tough.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## winster

2 of my favorites....
One a complete Sinn, another 95%..


----------



## georgio

My 4th Sinn, vintage model 8826 titan case, titan bracelet, ETA 2892-2, CRONOMETER.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Very nice Georgio; we don't get to see many of those around here.


----------



## Hunterfate

103 on new Hirsch Heavy Calf choco strap

















And I had to get one for my 903 too, I just adore chocolate :-d


----------



## georgio

CMSgt Bo said:


> Very nice Georgio; we don't get to see many of those around here.


It was a very lucky find. The seller was not even able to tell me the model (Sinn 8826). They pop-up from time to time at some German sellers (ebay.de or other online sites).


----------



## naunau




----------



## floydfan33

My first Sinn. 857S UTC on the bracelet.


----------



## cooperj

naunau said:


> View attachment 845874


That's one sweet lume shot :-!

Cheers


----------



## naunau

cooperj; said:


> That's one sweet lume shot :-!
> 
> Cheers


thanks ;-)


----------



## deerworrier

my original sinn, first of many i fearb-)


----------



## JimmyBoots

Just got this in today from a forum member.


----------



## winster

My latest arrival, Sinn 142.









....and my Sinn Trio. Hope to add a few more.


----------



## ajdh

Lovely watch, you can cross one off your wish list now. |>


----------



## Saturnin

My daily ...










JL+


----------



## LockedUp




----------



## Hamsik

856UTC with Kain Heritage strap. I love this combo.


----------



## winster

ajdh said:


> Lovely watch, you can cross one off your wish list now. |>


|> Oops..!!!
Perhaps I was subconsciously holding on to it so someday I can have the latter Ti version.


----------



## petersenjp

New to me, and first Sinn!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## KylePavao




----------



## munmanstk

My over-engineered desk diver. Get in there son!


----------



## unsub073

Just came in today.


----------



## fastward

Just got this yesterday.


----------



## abscgolf86

New over the summer...


----------



## billyp7718

Hamsik said:


> 856UTC with Kain Heritage strap. I love this combo.
> View attachment 851469
> 
> View attachment 851471
> 
> View attachment 851473


Great Combo!!! What size is the 856?


----------



## Hamsik

billyp7718 said:


> Great Combo!!! What size is the 856?


Thanks!!
size is 40mm without crown. it is nice size for my 6.7" wrist.


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## rcmi

UX


----------



## Robertus

fastward said:


> Just got this yesterday.


A beauty! Hope I'll have one some day too...
Enjoy!
Robert


----------



## Odin43




----------



## Horoticus

Odin43 said:


>


Nice...watch and socks!


----------



## rexzors21




----------



## bmacir

New to the Sinn family, bought this wonderful watch and gave it as a present to my wife







Needless to say she loves it. And so do I.


----------



## Happytalk

After the rain. NYC


----------



## Happytalk

Wow, remind me to take them off before photographing them.


----------



## naunau




----------



## flyboy2001

I bought this Sinn 358 Jubilaum three months ago from Watchbuys, and I have been extremely happy with the way the watch looks and performs.


----------



## flyboy2001

I decided to try out a grey Zulu from Panatime (even though they call it a NATO), and I think it's actually a better fit for my small wrist than the default leather strap. Also, I think the gray (with a twinge of green in it) matches the watch better than the brown leather.

This is the one I bought:
22mm- Grey 3 Ring Nato Ballistic Nylon


----------



## foodle

flyboy2001 said:


> I decided to try out a grey Zulu from Panatime (even though they call it a NATO), and I think it's actually a better fit for my small wrist than the default leather strap. Also, I think the gray (with a twinge of green in it) matches the watch better than the brown leather.


Zulu looks great.

I like Zulus more than traditional NATO straps since they have less strap length and hardware.


----------



## naunau




----------



## Lexus050470

all set for a field trip!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Some more of my 103 st sa



















and in todays' bad weather


----------



## Lexus050470

Horoticus said:


> Nice...watch and socks!


Very nice strap!


----------



## Lexus050470

Odin43 said:


>


Very nice strap! Matches with the shoes perfectly!


----------



## cooperj

Here is a quick shot I took earlier today on the way back from a meeting... sorry for the not so great qyality of the camera on my phone.

Cheers
John


----------



## aardvarkbark

Joined the family today and terribly delighted...


----------



## Horoticus

UX!


----------



## picklepossy

Finally joined the Sinn Family. Just a quick phone pic. Much better ones to come.


----------



## macleod1979

Thats a really nice Sinn!


----------



## cooperj

Odin43 said:


>


Love the watch... But every time is look at this photo I like the strap combo... What strap is this?CheersJohn


----------



## Lighthouse




----------



## Odin43

cooperj said:


> Love the watch... But every time is look at this photo I like the strap combo... What strap is this?CheersJohn


Custom Swiss Ammo from 1943. I have somewhat of an obsession with the number 43, can't explain it but has always been the case. The strap was made by Strap Evolution. I highly recommend looking them up.

Alas, back on bracelet today.


----------



## Vincey

A little R n R.......


----------



## cooperj

Vincey said:


> A little R n R.......


Very cool! Thanks for your service!
Cheers
John


----------



## itsajobar

petersenjp said:


> New to me, and first Sinn!
> 
> View attachment 852755


What went wrong with the 556? Why did it need to go in for repair already?


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Couls

My beloved 556A on Sinn silicone.


----------



## hydrocarbon

I still have a few, not that I wear them much lately. But they're still good watches, and I don't think that the looks of a pilot's chronograph can be improved over the 356's design.


----------



## Lexus050470

Folks, happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## heebs

Happy thanksgiving. Reposted from Cdn Thanksgiving last month.


----------



## cooperj

Here is a shot I took over Thanksgiving in Yosemite near the Bridal Veil Falls.


----------



## abmw

Kid's music in Gymboree driving me crazy!


----------



## LockedUp




----------



## jellytots

Wearing this one again today...


----------



## maus

today, again with this old one


----------



## jellytots

maus said:


> today, again with this old one


That bezel looks nicely faded...lurvely...


----------



## maus

jellytots said:


> That bezel looks nicely faded...lurvely...


I explained where I get this EZM1 in my other post, it was preowned by one of Taiwan SWAT team leader, and he wear this for full 8 years.

But yours looks in much better condition.


----------



## jellytots

With these watches, I actually find the beater ones look that much better in terms of character. And the provenance of yours is definitely more interesting!


----------



## Cowbiker

My 4th rare bird, a 203 Arktis in Ti (unpolished case/pushers, etc).


----------



## gr8sw

wearing this GSG9-worn EZM2


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## EZM1

Not a GSG9 issued but a Hydro with Steveo's very cool Para Strap that arrived today.

Check them out here https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/para-strap-775660.html

Thanks very much Steve this one rocks!


----------



## andy_s

That's a good one Allen, normally the faded bezel is seen on the older 3H early EZMs, so interesting to see it on an (early?) Ar type. I took the liberty of cross-posting this to ATG Lemania forumfor interest of the members there if you don't mind. Ezm1 alert in singapore - ATG Vintage Watches Forums

Andy


----------



## Dickie

Maybe the sexiest watch I have ever owned:


----------



## gr8sw

a new pic of the very cool and now discontinued 256Ty :-!


----------



## Dickie

Out working in the yard:


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## Dickie




----------



## naunau




----------



## montrealer

Avalanche of 155!


----------



## maus

Hi Andy, it's no problem to post in other forum. As I know only 3 EZM1 in Taiwan graved TMPD SWAT by Taiwan Sinn AD. 
The reason I can think about why the bezel faded so much, because they always wear a bit tight gloves (in most of training)which covered watch
Then bezel rub against gloves inside day by day.


----------



## ESG

My only one......


----------



## CMSgt Bo

ESG said:


> My only one......
> 
> View attachment 895981


If you have only one, that's a nice one to have.


----------



## cooperj

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you have only one, that a nice one to have.


Agreed! Once you have one you want more... there are a few variations that I would like to have but they are few and far between. I think I found a thread once that listed all the variations (LEs) which would make a cool referenced thread to pin.

Cheers
John


----------



## naunau




----------



## grinhu

Fantastic!


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein

Just got this bad boy.


----------



## cooperj

naunau said:


> View attachment 896397


wow nice photo:-!

Cheers
John


----------



## Lexus050470

naunau said:


> View attachment 896397


what a shot!


----------



## Lexus050470

Waiting for the "breaking dawn"


----------



## Statius

356 on the road.


----------



## bgn!

recent acquisition.


----------



## itsajobar

Thinking about a 556 or 856. Anyone had maintenance issues with either of these?


----------



## cooperj

bgn! said:


> recent acquisition.
> 
> View attachment 900235


Very nice I really like the SDR version. I opted for the standard version because my U212 has the black bezel and I wanted the U1-T and when one popped up on the radar I had to pull the trigger.

I feel very lucky to have them and would like to have a few other LEs although I will have to wait a bit.

Cheers
John


----------



## heebs

Nice day out with the lady. Went to Banff and stopped in Canmore for lunch and a pint.


----------



## LJUSMC

30th birthday gift to myself:


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

cooperj said:


> Very nice I really like the SDR version. I opted for the standard version because my U212 has the black bezel and I wanted the U1-T and when one popped up on the radar I had to pull the trigger.
> 
> I feel very lucky to have them and would like to have a few other LEs although I will have to wait a bit.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Thanks. I wasn't completely sold on the SDR, but once I got it into my hands.. I love it. So sturdy, good looking.. I did manage to get it with a tegimented bracelet, along with the rubber strap. Not completely sold on the rubber. It's been a trial and error job of getting it cut down to where it fits now but is a little loose, and I'm afraid one more slot cut out will make it too tight.

All said though, I'll be holding on to this one for a while.

~Ben


----------



## cooperj

bgn! said:


> It's been a trial and error job of getting it cut down to where it fits now but is a little loose, and I'm afraid one more slot cut out will make it too tight.
> 
> All said though, I'll be holding on to this one for a while.
> 
> ~Ben


i have the same issue with my U212... Even slightly loose to have some space for hot days and it just would not work... Would move a bit. So I cut it down and in the current time of year it's great. I am a bit worried about next summer... My have to buy a new one for summer.

Not sure of the cost.

Cheers
John


----------



## jellytots

Still smitten with this one...


----------



## cooperj

jellytots said:


> Still smitten with this one...


Is it the photo..? Is it the watch..? I don't know but it just looks sweet in a technical hardcore way!

Cheers
John


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## Hunterfate

Just can't get enough of 103


----------



## multifort

my 103 with skx009


----------



## naunau




----------



## Feyd

Picked myself up a U2 for Christmas. b-)

Been a long time coming.


----------



## Justrol

*Happy New Year to all you Sinners!

My 556 on NATO






*


----------



## watchimus

What is the ref./description for the one that went away ?
Looks like a Ti Ar something with a simplified one hand chrono.
Couldn't see anything similar on the Sinn catalog.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

watchimus said:


> What is the ref./description for the one that went away ?
> Looks like a Ti Ar something with a simplified one hand chrono.
> Couldn't see anything similar on the Sinn catalog.


It's called the EZM1 and has been discontinued since 2005. There is nothing else like it in the Sinn catalog, or in the world for that matter.


----------



## naunau




----------



## HaleL

I want a Sinn  these are gorgeous!!


----------



## peksii

HaleL said:


> I want a Sinn  these are gorgeous!!


I want too. Oh almost forgot, ordered my first Sinn today


----------



## ziplepingouin

peksii said:


> I want too. Oh almost forgot, ordered my first Sinn today


Tell us more!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

peksii said:


> I want too. Oh almost forgot, ordered my first Sinn today


Do tell, you big tease. ;-)


----------



## peksii

All right, all right  I have been eyeing Sinn watches for a while and models I have been interested in are 556i, 144st sa and U1. 

Love divers so decided to go with U1. Thought long if i'd go with the basic U1 or SDR but decided to go with basic U1. Strap I chose was rubber strap with large folding clasp because most people here seems to think its very comfortable and love the way it looks 

Ordered it trough authorized dealer here in Finland and now waiting for it to come  ETA on their site for the watch was 14 to 30 days. 

Btw what have you used cutting the strap ? Never done that before


----------



## foodle

peksii said:


> Btw what have you used cutting the strap ? Never done that before


I cut the strap using a pair a high-quality kitchen shears (Henckels). Worked fine.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

The U1 is a very good choice. To size the strap I use a Henkel Paring Knife. I tent to cut my straps a little at a time until it fits a little loose. I also leave a some material beyond the groove and use the extra length beyond the springbar to give extra stiffness at the clasp. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## foodle

CMSgt Bo said:


> I also leave a some material beyond the groove and use the extra length beyond the springbar to give extra stiffness at the clasp. I hope that makes sense.


Yes, I too found that this helps the strap to clasp interface. If there isn't enough material in the strap that extends beyond the hole, the strap can rotate 90 degrees from the clasp and the end pops out. So I too recommend cutting the strap as far as you can from the hole you're going to use. Hard to describe in words, but hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## peksii

Yeah that makes sense, thanks for the tips.  I also found a thread here about cutting U1 strap so I think I manage to cut the strap when the watch comes.


----------



## Boenna_69

U1









656









I would love a chrono in the future, for instance the 203 Arktis


----------



## mironan750t

I just went through all the pages and i have yet to see an 856 NON UTC!!!!!! are they not that popular? Im highly considering one. I got a BN U1 a few months back, it seems to be the popular choice for many. Last couple of weeks I started to get an urge for another Sinn simply because Im so madly in love with this thing! I couldnt be happier with the quality of this thing  I initially was thinking about a 756, but knowing my self i would dislike the chrono. After much thinking and research i started to really like the simplicity of the 856 with no UTC. Looked everywhere i could for some good pics but all i get are UTC's.... I figured id come here to find a few but i am shocked to find none! Please if someone out there has one of these beauties please post some good shots!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## rationaltime

mironan750t said:


> I just went through all the pages and i have yet to see an 856 NON UTC!!!!!! are they not that popular? Im highly considering one. I got a BN U1 a few months back, it seems to be the popular choice for many. Last couple of weeks I started to get an urge for another Sinn simply because Im so madly in love with this thing! I couldnt be happier with the quality of this thing  I initially was thinking about a 756, but knowing my self i would dislike the chrono. After much thinking and research i started to really like the simplicity of the 856 with no UTC. Looked everywhere i could for some good pics but all i get are UTC's.... I figured id come here to find a few but i am shocked to find none! Please if someone out there has one of these beauties please post some good shots!!! Thank you!!!


Member "Darkglobe" has posted about his Sinn 856 non-UTC.
Here is his photo (cropped).








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## evasive

I just bought a Sinn 857 S UTC Black with a leather strap (Really wanting the black PVD bracelet) and I've just realised that the Copper Sulfate capsule is pretty blue? Have contacted the dealer for an explanation - It was their last one so I can't swap it..

Love the watch though, just hoping the capsule issue can be resolved...


----------



## phoricu

Latest and greatest - Sinn U2 S!









//Micke


----------



## ceasdan

Sinn 556


----------



## CMSgt Bo

evasive said:


> I just bought a Sinn 857 S UTC Black with a leather strap (Really wanting the black PVD bracelet) and I've just realised that the Copper Sulfate capsule is pretty blue? Have contacted the dealer for an explanation - It was their last one so I can't swap it..
> 
> Love the watch though, just hoping the capsule issue can be resolved...


Welcome to WatchUSeek and congrats on the new 857. You are correct to contact the dealer regarding the Copper Sulfate capsule. That one shows moisture has penetrated the case.


----------



## dinexus

jellytots said:


> Still smitten with this one...


Beautiful watch. Been searching for one myself...


----------



## evasive

CMSgt Bo said:


> Welcome to WatchUSeek and congrats on the new 857. You are correct to contact the dealer regarding the Copper Sulfate capsule. That one shows moisture has penetrated the case.


Thanks we'll see how they go!

Here's some better photos, I took the ones above in a bit of a rush haha..


----------



## jellytots

Thanks for all the comments guys - it's now home on my girlfriend's wrist as a Xmas present and she loves it. 

She gets lots of compliments for it - it's not often you see a toolish Sinn on a lady's slender wrist, but it actually works very well. I think it's the very well balanced proportions.


----------



## naunau




----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## naunau




----------



## powboyz

*U1000 added to the pod.....*


----------



## JimmyBoots

New iPhone = new wrist shot


----------



## tibertov




----------



## Squalo

Tiho, wonderful 103. 

This is my 303. It is not perfect, but some parts are coming.


----------



## peksii

peksii said:


> I want too. Oh almost forgot, ordered my first Sinn today


Got it on wednesday  The watch is stunning and become instantly my favourite watch. Also noticed that on 2 days it has gotten only +4 seconds so pretty precise in my opinion. Heres a few pics ;-)


----------



## EROKS

Most recent addition...got a good deal and couldn't pass it up


----------



## cooperj

peksii said:


> Got it on wednesday  The watch is stunning and become instantly my favourite watch. Also noticed that on 2 days it has gotten only +4 seconds so pretty precise in my opinion. Heres a few pics ;-)
> 
> View attachment 939550
> View attachment 939551
> View attachment 939552


Great lume shot!


----------



## tibertov




----------



## Lexus050470

856s UTC


----------



## unsub073

This one just came in today.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Lexus050470 said:


> 856s UTC


IMO - This watch would look stellar on one of those nubuck leather NATO straps with the black hardware, from Worn & Wound.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Here's mine,

Sinn 142st (one of the last to leave the factory before it was discontinued.)
Still going strong and one of my favourites.

Grtz,
Peter


----------



## fastward




----------



## cooperj

Lots of great watches guys - thanks for posting!

Cheers


----------



## krstin

My 103 St Ty


----------



## heebs

Just got this one last night. I was saving up for something else (new) and this one popped up and there's no way I could say no.

It's my first 5100 and I'm happy to have it. This one will go nicely beside the 144 GMT and my EZM-3.


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Lexus050470

Hoppyjr said:


> IMO - This watch would look stellar on one of those nubuck leather NATO straps with the black hardware, from Worn & Wound.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thank you. Just looked up for the strap. You are right. It looks stunning. I think I will order one


----------



## hadesATL

Love that band! Wear did you pick that up?


----------



## naunau




----------



## Lexus050470

Will shoot better next time time!


----------



## naunau




----------



## dowsing

My first Sinn. I have just unwrapped this and am very happy so far. The build quality is great and such a lovely clear design.


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## grinhu

I started to shoot again by Sinn, here are a few shots of some of them:
757








EZM10








156
















EZM1

















the other to follow some other days!


----------



## Horoticus

grinhu said:


> I started to shoot again by Sinn, here are a few shots of some of them:
> 757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZM10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZM1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other to follow some other days!


Nice pics and beautiful collection!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Love the angle.


----------



## dowsing

A green NATO for the 556 today.


----------



## naunau

View attachment 966226


----------



## grinhu

And here are all my Sinn together:


----------



## grinhu

The 903, lemania 1873 based


----------



## grinhu

3 Sinn Lemania 5100 
156 / EZM4 / EZM1 LE


----------



## grinhu

Last for today, my oldest Sinn, the 101, with its Valjoux 726:


----------



## Lexus050470

View attachment 966251


----------



## silversurfer1959

View attachment 966466


----------



## Hunterfate

Two photos for today. Cannot decide which one's better 

View attachment 968086


View attachment 968088


----------



## Ottovonn

View attachment 968125


View attachment 968126


My favorite and only Sinn. I can see more in the near future.


----------



## Sextant

Just in from Sinn Australian AD.
View attachment 968615


----------



## dowsing

Still loving the 556 and today I've fitted a Rios Juchten leather strap which I feel suits it well.


----------



## grinhu

this watch is so versatile, i guess any good strap would look nice with it.


----------



## Justrol

grinhu said:


> this watch is so versatile, i guess any good strap would look nice with it.


Very true. Even this cheap $7 NATO from China!

View attachment 971421


----------



## krstin

View attachment 971577

View attachment 971578


----------



## Saturnin




----------



## dowsing

I like that, it looks as though it shares a lot of the same DNA as The Precista PRS-17C from Timefactors. Shown here on the left.












Saturnin said:


>


----------



## rationaltime

That looks like a Sinn 190. Do you suppose it was originally delivered
with that day wheel?

Thanks,
rationaltime



Saturnin said:


>


----------



## cooperj

Saturnin said:


>


*Ja!*


----------



## Saturnin

Hello , 

for the seller it's a 190 , for Sinn a 147 : who is right ? any documents ?

other info : disc days is in italian.

JL+


----------



## grinhu

That is really strange because I never heard of a 147 reference.
Maybe the smallest production in Sinn reference  ...

Besides that, your 190/147 looks great, and the 5100 is always a fantastic pleasure to have.


----------



## breitlingso08

View attachment 974885
View attachment 974886


----------



## silversurfer1959

View attachment 975469


----------



## downer

Trying my 358 on a Bremont Nubuck.

View attachment 976270

View attachment 976272


----------



## ceasdan




----------



## LH2

*My 556A on a new Di-Modell Chronissimo...

*


----------



## dowsing

My second Sinn and new to me. I have gone from none to two in the space of several weeks.

I got this 356 Flieger in trade this week and have fitted a Timefactors bead blasted Speedbird 3 bracelet to it. Although it looks a little bit gappy in this pic and the bead blasting isn't a perfect colour match, it is a pretty good fit to the watch.


----------



## estrickland

EZM3 just arrived this AM, purchased here on WUS!
View attachment 980505


Bought to replace the 556I, which my wife commandeered.


----------



## Chrissej




----------



## ViperGuy

I think a Sinn is next on my list. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olu

Sinn 856 ... non UTC
View attachment 981371


----------



## naunau

View attachment 981348


----------



## petethegreek

olu said:


> Sinn 856 ... non UTC
> View attachment 981371


Looks sharp! Good choice Olu.


----------



## dowsing




----------



## DeeDee

Old stuff indeed...but good stuff

View attachment 982493


----------



## jswing

Just picked up an EZM3


----------



## grinhu

here are my "new" Sinn, the 143 with a Lemania 5100, produced in the 80s, and a friends 856 S.


----------



## naunau

View attachment 984739


----------



## olu

Thanks Pete!



petethegreek said:


> Looks sharp! Good choice Olu.


----------



## cogsworth

My original sin 

View attachment 986376


----------



## Horoticus

U2 Meisterbund III

View attachment 988753


----------



## cooperj

Horoticus said:


> U2 Meisterbund III
> 
> View attachment 988753


OH YEAH!!!


----------



## dowsing

Double the Sinn goodness


----------



## winster

Having sold the 156 and the 142 to fund an incoming, I came across a SUPER MINT EZM4 locally.



















EZM4 and Sinn157










The 2 EZM's powered by Lemania 5100


----------



## EROKS

Horoticus said:


> U2 Meisterbund III
> 
> View attachment 988753


Best looking Sinn ever IMHO


----------



## naunau

View attachment 995471


----------



## Hoppyjr

SDR!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## grinhu

Great watches! i'd be jealous if if didn't have the EZM4 and the EZM1!


----------



## winster

grinhu said:


> Great watches! i'd be jealous if if didn't have the EZM4 and the EZM1!


Fortunately for me there are'nt many more like them.:roll:


----------



## David Woo

winster said:


> Having sold the 156 and the 142 to fund an incoming, I came across a SUPER MINT EZM4 locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZM4 and Sinn157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 EZM's powered by Lemania 5100


that would have been one killer lemania collection


----------



## BaggerRyder

Here's a shot of my 857 I picked up from another member on a Benarus strap I just received from another member.

View attachment 996159


----------



## chazza01

New 756S


----------



## Juha

chazza01 said:


> New 756S


Nice one, congrats!

My non-S was having some over the glove fun with me, my older son and sled hill today. Chronograph is measuring time for our family's dinner which was in the oven. This is why some of us need our Sinn-Spezialuhren for :-d.

View attachment 1001148


----------



## morelite

Nice sinn

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr

View attachment 1001415


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## naunau

View attachment 1002139


View attachment 1002140


----------



## chickenlittle

*Sinn 356*

View attachment 1002624


----------



## grinhu

here is my updated Sinn family pic, with the last arrived, the 143:


----------



## Saturnin

grinhu said:


> here is my updated Sinn family pic


It's no more a family now but a tribe ... lucky man !

JL+


----------



## Bmickdewey

This German keeps me on task at work.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's mine 756 UTC 

View attachment 1005557


----------



## jswing

Just got in a 103 to keep my EZM3 company. I need to take some proper pics, but for now:










Thanks to Naunau, who's incredible pics of his 103 made my choice for a 2nd Sinn easy.


----------



## nimbushopper

Here is mine, with a zulu purchased from jswing!


----------



## Dan01

My UXs until the new U2s arrives (new to me anyway)
View attachment 1005901


----------



## jswing

View attachment 1006794


----------



## ahkeelt

View attachment 1007689
View attachment 1007690


----------



## Has No Left

Just joined the club


----------



## andy_s

grinhu said:


> here is my updated Sinn family pic, with the last arrived, the 143:


Chapeau!! Excellent collection, lovely 143 addition.


----------



## andy_s

winster said:


> Having sold the 156 and the 142 to fund an incoming, I came across a SUPER MINT EZM4 locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZM4 and Sinn157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 EZM's powered by Lemania 5100


Woof!! Excellent Winston, excellent gathering of fine watches, very well photographed and chosen - too cool, my hat is doffed!

Andy


----------



## DeeDee

Can´t decide whats it or today...:think:

View attachment 1011705
​


----------



## logan2z

View attachment 1011885


----------



## grinhu

Nice but not symetric. I should definiltly add another one on the left side. 
U1SDR has the lead for the moment, end of the year or next year.


----------



## RICK1483

Hi I'm Rick and new here. I collect Breitlings but also have a SINN ARKTIS.


----------



## ahkeelt

View attachment 1014957
View attachment 1014958


----------



## Heiner

View attachment 1015491


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Absolutely beautiful! I'll likely try to pick one of these up with a small portion of an upcoming bonus, though torn on whether I should go with this version or the PVD! I'm hoping to take a trip to the Sinn Fabrik in Frankfurt on one of my trips back to the US (did not do it the other day as I was in a hurry to meet up with my wife and kids) in either early June, otherwise my early Aug trip. Have a lot of great straps in mind for this one, but absolutely want to purchase with the tegimented bracelet and also the waterproof Sinn leather bracelet (black).


Heiner said:


> View attachment 1015491


----------



## yessir69




----------



## jswing

Trying a couple different combos today, the 103 on bracelet and EZM3 on rubber.

View attachment 1018126


View attachment 1018128


View attachment 1018130


----------



## EROKS

I really like that 103 acrylic...very tempted to get one!


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Decided to grab up a new 857 UTC from AD in USA, rather than wait for next flight through Frankfurt. The piece arrived today.
View attachment 1018916


----------



## Hoppyjr

Jacques Gudé said:


> Decided to grab up a new 857 UTC from AD in USA, rather than wait for next flight through Frankfurt. The piece arrived today.
> View attachment 1018916


Congrats!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Thanks, Hoppy!



Hoppyjr said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive

Heiner said:


> View attachment 1015491


Looks awesome. I have the PVD one with bracelet


----------



## ahkeelt

View attachment 1019470
View attachment 1019469
View attachment 1019471
View attachment 1019472


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Man, I love my new Sinn. Why did I wait so long to get one?
View attachment 1019508


----------



## jvermilye

Waiting for my U1, can't wait!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## logan2z

View attachment 1019666


----------



## Hoppyjr

View attachment 1019988


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé

She sure looks great on that NATO, Hoppy!



Hoppyjr said:


> View attachment 1019988
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Thanks, she's an utterly fantastic watch! 

I've got that leather strap whenever you're ready. It's the nice beefy one, not the cheaper cowhide version. Signed Sinn buckle too. 




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tophotdog

My EZM10!
View attachment 1020422


----------



## tophotdog

My grail. 

View attachment 1020749


----------



## krstin

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## logan2z

Another shot of the 155 on Micah leather.

View attachment 1021283


----------



## blurred

103 st sa

View attachment 1021444


----------



## Hoppyjr

I love this 857 UTC!


















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BaggerRyder

My two Sinn's, and a distant cousin.


----------



## ahkeelt

Let me present my German Family. Father Sinn U1 with son EZM Sinn joined by very close cousin Sinn-Guinand. They invited their next door neighbour Flieger and Mo Stowa. They had some good beer. Ms Lamy was also present. Oh also, the Ms Antea Stowa is expected to arrive in May/June timeframe. Once the sister Stowa is here - it would be a happy little family. ;-)

View attachment 1022078


----------



## Paul_

Making its internet debut today:
View attachment 1022153


----------



## tophotdog

My grail on a NATO.
View attachment 1022340


----------



## ahkeelt

You guys need to stop the tease with EZM1s...... ;-)
Keep 'em coming guys.....


----------



## Horoticus

856

View attachment 1023414


----------



## Dan01

New to me U2s. I have always wanted one but the timing never worked out. Hands are similar (or the same) as my UXs and while different pieces for sure they are similar enough where I may not keep both. Need to wait a bit to make that decision though
View attachment 1023977


----------



## jswing

Dan01 said:


> New to me U2s. I have always wanted one but the timing never worked out. Hands are similar (or the same) as my UXs and while different pieces for sure they are similar enough where I may not keep both. Need to wait a bit to make that decision though
> View attachment 1023977


Congrats. That's one I've always wanted to try as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Strap change on the 857 UTC today...
View attachment 1024154


----------



## gr8sw

jswing said:


> Congrats. That's one I've always wanted to try as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


yep, that's the one I've lusted after, U2S on bracelet... if only Sinn made one in 40mm, I'd have it by now :-(


----------



## Floki

903 on Diaboliq strap


----------



## CGSshorty

The Baddest Sinn of them all:


----------



## powboyz

CGSshorty said:


> The Baddest Sinn of them all:


Yep it sure is!

View attachment 1025444


----------



## Dangeruss3

CGSshorty said:


> The Baddest Sinn of them all:


My U1-T might argue with you, but she is definitely a beauty!


----------



## CGSshorty

Dangeruss3 said:


> My U1-T might argue with you, but she is definitely a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 1025479


Any U1 loses that argument. The EZM-6 squashes it's competition.


----------



## Dangeruss3

CGSshorty said:


> Any U1 loses that argument. The EZM-6 squashes it's competition.


LOL


----------



## deskdiver

CGSshorty said:


> Any U1 loses that argument. The EZM-6 squashes it's competition.


I'll 3rd that sentiment!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sextant

Sinn 556A with Hadley Roma distressed sand leather strap.


----------



## ahkeelt

EZM3 next to oak twig with shavings...light reflecting off of a color sample card


----------



## foodle

Back to my baseline ...


----------



## naunau

View attachment 1027529


----------



## bluekutus

Love mine


----------



## Hoppyjr

naunau said:


> View attachment 1027529


Those don't look like Sinn's to me..... 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## whywatch9

New addition...

View attachment 1028262


----------



## logan2z

View attachment 1028389


----------



## tenge

Hi, my new sinn, but it´s for sale.. I need other one, therefore i am going to go to Swiss for new one


----------



## krstin

Everyone should go for plexi instead of sapphire


----------



## [email protected]

Nice one krstin. Here's mine 756 with chronograph engaged.


----------



## ahkeelt

Glorious spring day in the city (NYC). We went to a natural reserve called Fort Tryon Park. Late afternoon, with the sun setting across George Washington Bridge to the west between Manhattan and New Jersey over Hudson river. About 60 F and over 150 people. We witnessed a wedding pictures session, a guitarist enjoying a nice song (probably in Portuguese or French - could not tell). Large variety of flowers in bloom, swarms of spring bugs flying, my son on a scooter and EZM3 on the wrist - we had Spring Fever - did not want to return. Alas, there will be even better days - took a few pictures - thought I would share with my forum family too......


----------



## CMSgt Bo

The white Crocus are stunning. Oh, and the EZM3 ain't to shabby either. ;-)


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## deerworrier

newest addition to the family


----------



## tekong




----------



## dowsing

Nice first post. What model is the third SG Sinn?


tekong said:


> View attachment 1033201
> View attachment 1033202
> 
> View attachment 1033204
> View attachment 1033205


----------



## David Woo

rummaging around on a shelf in the safe, found this one back there, it's been awhile:


----------



## deskdiver

David Woo said:


> rummaging around on a shelf in the safe, found this one back there, it's been awhile:


Cool!! von Büren case?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## David Woo

deskdiver said:


> Cool!! von Büren case?


Yup, as far as I know


----------



## JimmyBoots




----------



## jellytots

Wow Winston - your 5100 collection is growing in strength - congrats!



winster said:


> Having sold the 156 and the 142 to fund an incoming, I came across a SUPER MINT EZM4 locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZM4 and Sinn157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 EZM's powered by Lemania 5100


----------



## peksii

Got my Sinn U1 back from service. Now the bezel is working properly


----------



## ahkeelt

EMZ 3 this weekend.........


----------



## Bmickdewey

556a on Sinn Russian Brown w/deployment.


----------



## jswing

Just arrived this morning, 144.


----------



## logan2z

jswing said:


> Just arrived this morning, 144.


Ahhh, you found one. Nice!!


----------



## ahkeelt

JSwing - you are swinging with new additions!!! ;-) We need to compare our Sinns - just across the Hudson.....

[EDIT] >>> My bad - not you new addition!!


----------



## jswing

ahkeelt said:


> JSwing - you are swinging with new additions!!! ;-) We need to compare our Sinns - just across the Hudson.....
> 
> [EDIT] >>> My bad - not you new addition!!


No, you're right it is a new addition, just got it this morning. The Hudson is so far away, I'm way down south by Philly, otherwise I'd have been at the NYC roadshow!


----------



## jswing

logan2z said:


> Ahhh, you found one. Nice!!


Thanks Andrew!


----------



## ahkeelt

Ah, got it. Well you have a standing offer - if you are in the city and want to kill time talking watches for an hour or so - I am in midtown.


----------



## jswing

ahkeelt said:


> Ah, got it. Well you have a standing offer - if you are in the city and want to kill time talking watches for an hour or so - I am in midtown.


Thanks, and the same to you if you're ever down my way!


----------



## yessir69

Acrylic and Sapphire...


----------



## SSCR

Nice! What model is the acrylic?


----------



## whywatch9

SSCR said:


> Nice! What model is the acrylic?


don't think 356 power reserve comes in acrylic, so the acrylic must be on the other one!


----------



## yessir69

SSCR said:


> Nice! What model is the acrylic?


Yup. The one one the right is acrylic.


----------



## Waser

556i heaven.


----------



## Patu

Here's mine, got it yesterday and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Panama




----------



## yessir69




----------



## Horoticus




----------



## chazza01

756S now on Sinn compact-clasp silicone. Hard at work...


----------



## bgn!

857S UTC


----------



## Tasopappas1

God, I have recently bought a 756 s utc and these photos are killing me! 
Already have two straps waiting :O


----------



## jswing

I hear you, I'm really wanting one too! Definitely on my wish list. hopefully yours arrives very soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powboyz

The *U*


----------



## Horoticus

The U2...Meisterbund III


----------



## yessir69

Thought I would do a size comparison. Sinn 356 SA GR vs Rolex 16700 GMT.


----------



## David Woo

the 2 on sinn rubber:


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## heebs




----------



## Lexi




----------



## jswing

Lexi said:


>


Just beautiful.


----------



## Lexi

Thank you very much .


----------



## Dedalus

Have had this a while now, and it grows on me each and every day. Loving it. Only trying to decide whether to eventually have new handset and crystal installed, and case refinished when I send it in for a service.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## ceasdan




----------



## ncmoto

*156
*


----------



## Juha




----------



## Juha

Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 1054715


Wow, what a combo and pic! Is that Sinn bund?


----------



## ahkeelt

Juha said:


> View attachment 1058859


^ These sort of pictures are going to part me from my hard earned money - Juha - you need to please stop the onslaught with 756s - ;-)


----------



## whywatch9

ceasdan said:


>


Looks cool~
I wonder where did the second hand on the sub-dial go...


----------



## MagnumsGMTMaster

Sinn in SF.


----------



## ceasdan

whywatch9 said:


> Looks cool~
> I wonder where did the second hand on the sub-dial go...


time exposure : 30 seconds


----------



## Lexus050470

Hoppyjr said:


> IMO - This watch would look stellar on one of those nubuck leather NATO straps with the black hardware, from Worn & Wound.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Hi Hoppyjr, remember once you told me about the W&W strap. Just got it today so ... thank you.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Lexus050470 said:


> Hi Hoppyjr, remember once you told me about the W&W strap. Just got it today so ... thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1061065


Looks great! Glad you like it.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus050470

Juha said:


> Wow, what a combo and pic! Is that Sinn bund?


Thanks. It's not from Sinn. I got it from watchbandcenter.


----------



## valjoux 7750




----------



## jswing

valjoux 7750 said:


>


We seem to have similar taste in Sinns.


----------



## Sli

My Sinn 857 - Love this watch


----------



## Tasopappas1




----------



## downer




----------



## Squalo

Sent from my Steam oven using Tapatalk


----------



## btoliver311

My brand new 956 and the 903 i will be getting rid of. At least they had this short moment together.


----------



## Lexus050470

For a hot day!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## BrooklineWatch

My first:


----------



## GBOGH

Limited edition Sinn 656L









.


----------



## Sabresoft

Sinn UX, now on a leather strap which is more comfortable than the rubber strap (shown in picture).


----------



## Sextant




----------



## Saturnin

The whole family for the week-end :


----------



## grinhu

Very nice indeed, I see at least two that I'd like to have!


----------



## Saturnin

Tks ! pm sent .


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Post number 500!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponon




----------



## grinhu

Looks good on the isofrane, and the pic is great.


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## Dangeruss3

U1-T


----------



## ceasdan

Sinn U1


Sinn 556








Sinn 103


----------



## peksii

Sinn U1


----------



## Dangeruss3

peksii said:


> Sinn U1
> 
> View attachment 1076081


Amazing pic!


----------



## peksii

Dangeruss3 said:


> Amazing pic!


Thank you


----------



## flohold

U212 SDR


----------



## Lexi

103B


----------



## Lexi

flohold said:


> U212 SDR
> 
> View attachment 1076551


U212 SDR, geiles Teil :-!


----------



## Jonnyt5050

New to me this week:


----------



## shuie

Jonnyt5050 said:


> New to me this week:


Very Nice!


----------



## mellonb1

U1...


----------



## mellonb1

U1...


----------



## Squalo

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tophotdog




----------



## tophotdog




----------



## tophotdog




----------



## polishammer

New addition


----------



## pandaerik

My new addition  EZM3


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## jswing

103 on bracelet for a change of pace.


----------



## okinana

My 103 Ti TESTAF fresh from Raleigh, NC


----------



## EROKS

Sweet!


----------



## okinana

My 103 Ti TESTAF fresh from Raleigh, NC

View attachment 1085793


----------



## ahkeelt

Holy-Shietzaa as they call it - that is nice!
Does the bracelet sit well on the wrist without flaring links?


----------



## okinana

Here's how it looks on my ~6.75 wrist.


----------



## EROKS

Fits you well...I like it!


----------



## Vig2000

Just got my EZM 10 TESTAF from Watchbuys last week:


----------



## Hoppyjr

tophotdog said:


>


I love that watch!!!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## zeljko

103 Ti Testaf


----------



## Hoppyjr

Vig2000 said:


> Just got my EZM 10 TESTAF from Watchbuys last week:


Fantastic!!!!

I wish they would have had drilled lugs though 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Here are my ones the UX has gone now thou


----------



## grinhu

very nice combo!

It seems that you like dive watches, why no U1/1000?


----------



## downer




----------



## downer




----------



## MasterBlaster300

Sinn 103 Klassik #338 Reporting !
just got it Yesterday from WB!

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8546/imagemelg.jpg


B.


----------



## EROKS

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Sinn 103 Klassik #338 Reporting !
> just got it Yesterday from WB!
> 
> 
> 
> B.
> Very nice! If Sinn wouldn't of came out with the 104 I would have one of these


----------



## jswing

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Sinn 103 Klassik #338 Reporting !
> just got it Yesterday from WB!
> 
> 
> 
> B.


Congrats, love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Love the new Panda!


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Thanks Guys! 
When I saw the watch on the Watchbuys site It was love at first site!
Then they took down the web page for the 103 klassik : ( and said sold out.
i called them the next day and they said they had one or two left and will probably never get any more of this edition.
i didn't plan to spend so much but it was now or never! Best decision ever as the 103 is mind blowing in person!
The gloss black dial just does it for me!
B.
ps. Yes. The 104 does look nice!


----------



## Nono01

Something Klassik - Sinn 6110 4N


----------



## AndiS




----------



## EROKS

AndiS said:


> View attachment 1089562


Now that is cool!


----------



## grinhu

nice!

can you say a word about this one? 103 with 7733?


----------



## GBOGH

Nono01 said:


> Something Klassik - Sinn 6110 4N


Really like this one. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ncmoto

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Sinn 103 Klassik #338 Reporting !
> just got it Yesterday from WB!
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8546/imagemelg.jpg
> 
> 
> B.


"Sir yes Sir!" ..My 103 Reporting in Sir!


----------



## AndiS

EROKS said:


> Now that is cool!


It is a Sinn 102 Bicompax with Valjoux 7733, built in the 80s.


----------



## RICH61703

ncmoto said:


> "Sir yes Sir!" ..My 103 Reporting in Sir!


wish I would of pulled the trigger sorry I have missed out simply amazing


----------



## miles_louis

On holiday in South America. 














On green heavy duty NATO.


----------



## Nono01

GBOGH said:


> Really like this one. Wear it in good health!


Thank you, will do


----------



## logan2z

Just back from its first service...


----------



## grinhu

My Sinn / Lemania 5100:


----------



## MasterBlaster300

ncmoto said:


> "Sir yes Sir!" ..My 103 Reporting in Sir!


Nice!!!!!!
B.


----------



## cooperj

Here is a photo from this weekends Bay Area GTG... several Sinners were there


----------



## pandaerik

Cousin of sinn 901  The Audi Design Square Chronograph


----------



## pandaerik

Sinn 556a


----------



## demondave

Got a parcel from Germany today. My first Sinn, the UX SDR. Will be used as a true beater at work, and will take quite some bashing when i go downhill biking (or rather downhill falling of the bike)




























Making friends with my other watch


----------



## Sli

It's home time...


----------



## zeljko

103 Ti Testaf....


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Sinn 103 Klassik #338

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n290/Astromodel/image-2.jpg


----------



## pisar




----------



## chrisjurkowski

My week old 556I


----------



## Dr_Niss

My second Sinn. New to me.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mellonb1

This one just in...


----------



## jswing

Just picked up the TESTAF from my friend in Philly.


----------



## ahkeelt

Year end bonus well spent!


----------



## LockedUp

wow - most underrated Sinn?


----------



## jswing

ahkeelt said:


> Year end bonus well spent!


I wish. I'm self employed, so my only year end bonus is to pay a large tax bill!


----------



## wicked




----------



## gigel113

My first Sinn


----------



## okinana

Sinn144StSa


103_St


3Germans


Acrylic103


----------



## Deliberation

Sinn UX Tegiment with silicon strap.


----------



## rationaltime

Sinn 956









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## jswing




----------



## okinana

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*

Sinn 103 St








on a B&R Black/Orange strap








on a Black/Red Zulu

This watch is very versatile!


----------



## polishammer

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*


----------



## slivver71

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*


----------



## jswing

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*

EZM3 on a sweet vintage tropic from gr8sw.


----------



## mattnt

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*


----------



## slivver71

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*

sinn u1 sdr...


----------



## fastward




----------



## okinana

Wearing my 144 on a Di Modell Rallye strap today


----------



## zeljko

greetings from Ukraine!


----------



## David Woo

miles_louis said:


> View attachment 1090563
> 
> View attachment 1090566


ok, I musta missed the pool when I was in Machu Picchu last time.


----------



## David Woo

sunday wear:


----------



## wicked

Mine says hello


----------



## David Woo

so nice!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## okinana

My Sinn 103 St


----------



## okinana

...one more


----------



## okinana

...and the Sinn 144 St Sa


----------



## gigel113

my second Sinn: 103 ST SA



I don't think I'll be able to stop here


----------



## Happytalk

There it is. You have the watch I want. For now this suffices.


----------



## jswing

This one's stealing all the wrist time lately.


----------



## slivver71




----------



## Chacend

One and only.


----------



## ncmoto

*156
*


----------



## miles_louis

UX on black leather stitch.

















Louis


----------



## LockedUp




----------



## limo

565A


----------



## fasyl

Sinn U1 SDR on bonetto cinturini rubber


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## fastward




----------



## Hunterfate

103 on Eulit Perlon for that summer military look


----------



## grinhu

The 757 on cordovan:


----------



## Garland

New U1-T


----------



## okinana

Sinn 142


----------



## grinhu

congrats! it looks to fit perfactly on your wrist!


----------



## grinhu

Another Sinn classic to follow the 142, the 156.


----------



## jswing

156 here also


----------



## okinana

grinhu said:


> congrats! it looks to fit perfactly on your wrist!


Thanks grinhu and jswing!! I love this watch!!


----------



## ncmoto

okinana said:


> Sinn 142



AWESOME


----------



## okinana

*I have Sinned 3 times*


----------



## heebs

*Re: I have Sinned 3 times*



okinana said:


> View attachment 1125241


That's a heck of a trio. Here's mine:


----------



## okinana

*Re: I have Sinned 3 times*



***** said:


> That's a heck of a trio. Here's mine:


That's a fine looking triumvirate as well!!


----------



## aardvarkbark

*Re: I have Sinned 3 times*

On an ostrich from forum sponsor Kain Heritage...


----------



## Sli




----------



## LockedUp




----------



## peksii




----------



## jswing




----------



## hydrocarbon

Down to these two:


----------



## okinana

Sinn 144 St Sa on a B&R velcro strap


----------



## fuseprime

Post removed, violation of our rules & guidelines. No guns on WUS.


----------



## polishammer

U212 at famous burger joint in TX


----------



## slivver71




----------



## Ben B

My first Sinn - an 856 on a Crown & Buckle strap (Shipyard). Really liking it.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Birthday party last night with my 103....


----------



## logan2z

Heading to the Watchbuys event in San Francisco with my 156.


----------



## David Woo

everything should come in 3's:


----------



## jswing




----------



## wicked




----------



## donkeytwonk




----------



## slow_mo

My only Sinn


----------



## fastward




----------



## naunau




----------



## David Woo

always enjoy seeing that acrylic crystal


----------



## breitlingso08

Gettin dirty at the shore


----------



## b3nji23




----------



## jswing

Just arrived, a B&R badged Sinn 157.


----------



## okinana

jswing said:


> Just arrived, a B&R badged Sinn 157.


Congratulations on your new pick up!!! Great looking vintage you've got there!!


----------



## jswing

Thanks, and I promise some better pics soon, but in the meantime, here's a (bad) shot of my Sinn trio:


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenthe

Hello Sinners, we are in Hanoi


----------



## jabstick420

Nice first post Nguyenthe! hope to see more from you...


nguyenthe said:


> Hello Sinners, we are in Hanoi


----------



## CMSgt Bo

That's one heck of an entrance. :-! Welcome Nguyenthe!


----------



## jswing




----------



## slivver71

camo strap courtesy of nato strap co :-!!!!


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## jbbusybee

Not mine, but arrived last night for a customer.

Acrylic crystal and solid case back, sometimes less is more..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## H Kate

Hi everyone!
Here are mine!


----------



## zeljko

my only Sinn!


----------



## grinhu

The watch is great, but if you allow me, i don't think this strap combination is the best. A full black nato/zulo would look better for me.

Anyway, it is easier to change the strap than the watch!!


----------



## jswing

zeljko said:


> my only Sinn!
> View attachment 1147475


Nice! Good to see another one, I love mine. I've mostly worn it on the bracelet, but have tried a couple natos as well.


----------



## zeljko

grinhu said:


> The watch is great, but if you allow me, i don't think this strap combination is the best. A full black nato/zulo would look better for me.
> 
> Anyway, it is easier to change the strap than the watch!!


Right! That is why I have this strap, NATO black, green, Bond and ZULU, original leather strap and Ti braclet!


----------



## zeljko

jswing said:


> Nice! Good to see another one, I love mine. I've mostly worn it on the bracelet, but have tried a couple natos as well.


Thanks! This is a grat watch no mater what u have it on!!!  I love your Sinn collection! Congratulations!


----------



## Pete26

Here is my only one now, but a great watch for sure


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Sinn 103 Klassik on Hadley Roma Breitling style bracelet.


----------



## dowsing

Sinn 556l on a Timefactors Speedbird 3 bracelet.


----------



## jswing

dowsing said:


> Sinn 556l on a Timefactors Speedbird 3 bracelet.


That's amazing, the bracelet fits so well it looks like it was made for the watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okinana

Pelican 1060 Yellow


----------



## deerworrier

*Re: Show your Sinn (in a Pelican case)*

my new (to me anyway) beater. love it on the red.


----------



## luvdunhill

Not sure my thoughts but got two new straps today...


----------



## Jim Smyth

Well through a trade/cash with a close friend I just received a Sinn 757 Diapal today. (my 1st ever Sinn) As far as I can trace back I am the 6th owner of this watch with 2-3 past owners on this board. I personally know the last 2 owners and the 2 here I tracked down because the is a slight mark on the watch at the 42 position on the outer bezel. That makes tracking it pretty easy. I am not sure why everyone before me wanted to get rid of this watch. The watch is very eye appealing and it will be with me a long time. Still trying to get the watch's born on date. Serial # is 757.0894 Anyone have a idea when is was made?

TIA, Jim


----------



## Jim Smyth

Also can anyone tell me if the 757 Diapal like mine above, is now discontinued? I dont see it listed at Watchbuys or anywhere else.


----------



## rationaltime

Jim Smyth said:


> Also can anyone tell me if the 757 Diapal like mine above, is now discontinued? I dont see it listed at Watchbuys or anywhere else.


Hi Jim,

Welcome to watchuseek and the Sinn watch forum.
Congratulations on getting the 757. It looks good.

Sinn is still showing the 757 DIAPAL. Check the web site.
--> Model 757 DIAPAL

Sinn customer service knows when and where each Sinn
watch was sold new. You could ask them. --> [email protected]

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Jim Smyth

Thanks for the info RT. Just sent Sinn a email asking a few questions. ;-)


----------



## Dangeruss3

New pic of my U1-T.


----------



## cooperj

Part of your EDC I see  The U1 is such a great watch I love mine.

Cheers


----------



## jswing

Dangeruss3 said:


> New pic of my U1-T.
> 
> View attachment 1151911


Great pic, great watch, congrats!


----------



## Jim Smyth

Jim Smyth said:


> Thanks for the info RT. Just sent Sinn a email asking a few questions. ;-)


Not bad, took a day to hear back from Sinn. It appears my watch was purchased in 2008.


----------



## Dangeruss3

jswing said:


> Great pic, great watch, congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## okinana

For me this one is a Sinn like no other


----------



## Nono01

Land, Sea and Air b-)


----------



## gigel113

okinana said:


> For me this one is a Sinn like no other


A Sinn with Lemania 5100 is always a delightful combination!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jabstick420

I couldn't have said it better myself!


gigel113 said:


> A Sinn with Lemania 5100 is always a delightful combination!


----------



## Saturnin

gigel113 said:


> A Sinn with Lemania 5100 is always a delightful combination!


Hi Gigel , also that one ?  =JL+


----------



## dowsing

I think that this has the quartz ETA 251.262



Saturnin said:


> Hi Gigel , also that one ?  =JL+


----------



## instigator

My new U1 on bracelet. Smitten! Running +2 seconds out of the box.


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## Saturnin

dowsing said:


> I think that this has the quartz ETA 251.262


Wrong dowsing ! a true automatic L5100 is fitted inside : special model for Japan market and agreed by Sinn Customer Service = JL+


----------



## gasspasser

New to me Sinn U1 SDR on SNPR Tan Horween Strap


----------



## dowsing

Very nice.



Saturnin said:


> Wrong dowsing ! a true automatic L5100 is fitted inside : special model for Japan market and agreed by Sinn Customer Service = JL+


----------



## David Woo

that airplane-shaped chrono hand was a telltale sign of the lemania.


----------



## gigel113

Saturnin said:


> Hi Gigel , also that one ?  =JL+


Hi there,
That's a really neat watch you got there! Please, do tell more about it - maybe even a wrist shot


----------



## torifile

Back in the fold. Just received a U1 SDR.


----------



## longstride

EZM1 built in 2000, my all time favourite...







Thanks *CMSgt Bo for the authentic Sinn EZM1 silicone and Ti Clasp.*


----------



## jswing

1550


----------



## zeljko

this is a great watch, jswing!!!


----------



## jswing

zeljko said:


> this is a great watch, jswing!!!


Thank you! I wasn't expecting it, but when it became available I couldn't pass. Also received this Eulit Bund strap today that I had ordered from Germany for my 156. But it's made for a 1550 Bund, so I'm giving it a try.


----------



## gigel113

My 356 with a new strap


----------



## motzbueddel

Off to work...


----------



## scheersmarc

longstride said:


> EZM1 built in 2000, my all time favourite...
> View attachment 1160404
> 
> Thanks *CMSgt Bo for the authentic Sinn EZM1 silicone and Ti Clasp.*


Love those destro's....


----------



## scheersmarc

Jim Smyth said:


> Not bad, took a day to hear back from Sinn. It appears my watch was purchased in 2008.


1 day, that's great service, asked a question about my Rolex once, took 3 weeks before I got an answer : "thank you for your email, it will be handled soon........".

So, 3 cheers for Sinn....


----------



## longstride

EZM 1 on vacation in Aus...(as in Australia)...


----------



## Saturnin

Then nice vacation to you and your EZM1 in Aus...


----------



## wicked

Mine on a road trip


----------



## okinana




----------



## okinana




----------



## polishammer




----------



## jswing




----------



## logan2z




----------



## jswing

1550 again, but with the original hands put back on.


----------



## Lexus050470

Denim Friday!


----------



## polishammer

Good to be back in the motherland.


----------



## Nono01




----------



## naunau




----------



## Garland

My U1-T on a Gas Gas Bones Zero Zero strap. It suits me better than the bracelet in the summer heat.


----------



## onsierratime

My dreamy 556i


----------



## naunau




----------



## zeljko

my one and only!!!! testaf 103 ti!


----------



## zeljko

sorry!


----------



## Squalo

My vintage Handaufzug









Sent from my Steam oven using Tapatalk


----------



## Squalo

Sent from my Steam oven using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364

Here is my first Sinn, received this morning. This likely won't be the last.


----------



## ajdh

Congratulations.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## EROKS

nice! always liked this model but have never seen it in person... heard it looks even better in the flesh


----------



## D N Ravenna

You've seen her from time-to-time. One of the originals and one of my favorites.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## rockmastermike

EROKS said:


> nice! always liked this model but have never seen it in person... heard it looks even better in the flesh


Thank you - I had seen probably hundreds of pictures over the years and still nothing comes close to actually seeing or wearing it. It has so many hues, tones, variations in the dial at different angles and yet all of them are beautiful
This was my first day with it and will be going with the bracelet tomorrow and later on try NATO, leather and rubber.
The OEM blue gives it a nice cohesive look, lots of continuity but I bet something black will add contrast and make the dial really pop - both are great options


----------



## okinana

rts9364 said:


> Here is my first Sinn, received this morning. This likely won't be the last.
> 
> View attachment 1180857


Awesome looking watch!!!! Congratulations!!!:-!


----------



## polishammer

Vacationing in Poland this time


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## peksii

Got new strap to my Sinn U1


----------



## LockedUp




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## EROKS

Nice strap selection


----------



## grechuta

Zywiec?


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## polishammer

grechuta said:


> Zywiec?


Yep, nothing but Żywiec |>


----------



## scheersmarc

polishammer said:


> Yep, nothing but Żywiec |>


Good beer !


----------



## gasspasser

My U1 SDR on Drew Canvas


----------



## EROKS

Looks good! I'm a big fan of canvas straps


----------



## gasspasser

EROKS said:


> Looks good! I'm a big fan of canvas straps


Thanks! Drews Canvas looks great and its super comfy as well.


----------



## rockmastermike

these two taken today show the dynamic range of the blue dial


----------



## unsub073

Just Sinned again. This makes #3.


----------



## Vig2000




----------



## H.H.Sinn




----------



## rockmastermike

new to me 556i


----------



## Horoticus

EZM2 Hydro...


----------



## jbbusybee

Having fun with my Sinn U1 on WUS F71 NATO.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zeljko




----------



## AndiS

Since yesterday: The new 104:


----------



## nicktanbt

My trusty Sinn U1 with a new strap from Kain Heritage


----------



## TxBassTech

The lume shines so bright on stage right. Sinn 856UTC at Leonard Cohen concert in Manchester England 31Aug 2013.


----------



## GBOGH

An oldie but goodie U1


----------



## Alyazirat




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## mks4

My 103...love it! :-!


----------



## Cowbiker

Latest...still waiting on the bracelet.


----------



## //Napoleon//

My newest acquisition: the Sinn 358 Acrylic Flieger

At first I was a bit worried about the size but it wears smaller than my 42mm Jazzmaster.


----------



## DanielW

Cowbiker said:


> Latest...still waiting on the bracelet.


Awesome 140


----------



## rockmastermike

/\ /\ /\ /\

that is exceptional, DanielW


----------



## naunau




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Sinn number 2 for me, a 103 ST. I vacillated between this and the TESTAF version, but retro looks won out; I liked how the arabics distort as you view them through the side radius of the tall acrylic crystal










Lume's not too bad either, though it won't glow quite as long as C3 - the price paid for the stark white indices and hands, and the bezel pip needs a huge dose of sunlight to glow at all.


----------



## loupav

Hello to all! I have a UX GSG9 and a U1000. Since I haven't seen too many U1000's posted here....



I gotta get some better pics of my UX.


----------



## Horoticus

140A just out of the box. As Cowbiker mentioned, will wait patiently for the bracelet. Meantime, I found a rubber strap that works very well.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Cowbiker

Great strap selection for this model.


----------



## rockmastermike

Cowbiker said:


> Great strap selection for this model.


Thank you, Cowbiker


----------



## logan2z




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## JSB

Pic of my first Sinn. Love it. Have the black strap, the bracelet, but am looking at getting a brown strap for it. Haven't decided yet if I should go with a distressed leather or a more polished strap.


----------



## polishammer

JSB said:


> Pic of my first Sinn. Love it. Have the black strap, the bracelet, but am looking at getting a brown strap for it. Haven't decided yet if I should go with a distressed leather or a more polished strap.


JSB, are you from TX?


----------



## Vig2000

A Sinn EZM 10 sunset:



A Sinn U1000 sunset:


----------



## JSB

polishammer said:


> JSB, are you from TX?


Yeah, Dallas area


----------



## longstride




----------



## Jonpod

EZM2 HYDRO


----------



## GSOguy




----------



## logan2z




----------



## grinhu

A new Sinn landed in my watch box last week. A U1 SDR, full tegiment. 








It looks even better than what i expected. Extremely rough but comfortable, fantastic legibility... I am very satisfied of this 10th Sinn.


----------



## Jonpod




----------



## cadomniel




----------



## IJW97

My Bell and Ross by Sinn 103. Needs a relume!


----------



## heebs

My EZM-3 on an ammo strap. Took a couple wrist shots in the car while waiting for wifey this afternoon.



















And here's how the ammo pouch looked before the leather Jedi worked his magic (Johnny Torrez):


----------



## Happytalk

IJW97 said:


> View attachment 1233510
> 
> 
> My Bell and Ross by Sinn 103. Needs a relume!


Hi. I've got the same watch! Finally another person. Any way I could see a picture of the back? I definitely need a relume as well. But am hesitant due to the idea of keeping the watch all original for collect-ability. It's pictured in this thread. Couldn't dig it up. It's back there somewhere.


----------



## IJW97

Happytalk said:


> Hi. I've got the same watch! Finally another person. Any way I could see a picture of the back? I definitely need a relume as well. But am hesitant due to the idea of keeping the watch all original for collect-ability. It's pictured in this thread. Couldn't dig it up. It's back there somewhere.











There's the back


----------



## citjet




----------



## Happytalk

IJW97 said:


> View attachment 1234328
> 
> 
> There's the back


Thanks. Here's mine. New pics. Is yours hand wound?


----------



## IJW97

Happytalk said:


> Thanks. Here's mine. New pics. Is yours hand wound?
> 
> View attachment 1234452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1234453


Mine is automatic. Just doesn't have screw down pushers and generally has a thinner profile to the case.


----------



## Happytalk

Thanks for the response. I wouldn't mind a thinner profile. I've toyed with the idea of selling this and getting a newer 103 chrono without the white dials and with the metal bezel


----------



## CombatMarine

I have become a Sinner!


----------



## jegra

This U1 SDR makes a good lab companion...


----------



## polishammer




----------



## bishop




----------



## polishammer




----------



## aaddaamm

took some glamour shots of my watch yesterday. Pardon the huge scratch in the crystal. A (german) bmw trunk got closed on my wrist and the Sinn absorbed the impact. The rags are full of (german) grease after working on my bmw motorcycle.


----------



## cooperj

Here is a photo I took recently in Montana - I think that is heavens Peak in the back ground on this photo.

Enjoy!

BTW its a U1T


----------



## logan2z

cooperj said:


> Here is a photo I took recently in Montana - I think that is heavens Peak in the back ground on this photo.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> BTW its a U1T
> 
> View attachment 1243209


Great shot John!

Mine says hello:


----------



## heebs

EZM-3 on a J-Straps custom ammo pouch leather. Maxmadco pen is an EDC for me.


----------



## brighter

My first Sinn


----------



## Beach_Bum

I posted a few more in another thread just now, but here's one to add to this never ending gem of a thread...


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Wycombe




----------



## brighter

Siblings


----------



## grinhu

Here is my tegimented trio!
757-U1 SDR Full Teg-EZM 10


----------



## luvdunhill

New strap thanks to swoopage. Really need a winder....


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Bracelet & Rubber*


----------



## gmgSR50

*Re: Bracelet & Rubber*

856S with new custom shell cordovan nato from Myron @ Rover Haven


----------



## cking10304

German flag NATO on the 103...a fun weekend combo


----------



## born_sinner

My beloved 656


----------



## cooperj

Here is a shot taken between 9-10k ft hiking up Mt. Shasta recently.

Cheers


----------



## Hoppyjr

grinhu said:


> Here is my tegimented trio!
> 757-U1 SDR Full Teg-EZM 10


The Sinn trifecta: Pilot, Diver, Chronograph. The best part is that any of the three would work for most anything. Great looking bunch, congrats


----------



## logan2z

Sinn 358 Jubilaum on Micah Mauser strap


----------



## incognito

logan2z said:


> Sinn 358 Jubilaum on Micah Mauser strap


Wow... is that urs too Andrew? super nice


----------



## logan2z

incognito said:


> Wow... is that urs too Andrew? super nice


Thanks Henry. I picked up the watch about a month ago but I've only had the strap for a couple of days.


----------



## rexet

I can finaly post in this thread  !
My dealer made a mistake with my order and I am still waiting for the bracelet. For the moment I put it on a Maratac that I bought a long time ago for my sub.


----------



## rosborn

I finally feel a part of the Sinn family. Here is my, as of 17:15 today, Sinn UX S. Bad photo, shot with my iPhone, but my Sinn UX S nonetheless.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Currywurst




----------



## LockedUp




----------



## Salvo

my daily wearer...


----------



## loupav

Sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## rts9364

T2! b-)


----------



## philskywalker

I thimk Sinn is one of the most underrated pieces out there...


----------



## rosborn

philskywalker said:


> I thimk Sinn is one of the most underrated pieces out there...


I agree. My wife was concerned that someone would mug me and take my UX. I told her not to worry because it's not a Rolex or an Omega. In other words, no one who would mug me would even know what a Sinn watch is. I like it like that. I sold a Tag Heuer Aquaracer so that I could buy my UX. Everyone knows about Tag Heuer and some of my friends thought I was crazy to sell it for a German watch, especially one they had never heard of (hell, they've NEVER even heard of German watches). I like the fact that Sinn flies under the radar. I hope they never become as well known as Rolex, Omega, Breitling or Tag Heuer. Those who know about Sinn are in the know.


----------



## born_sinner

This is my favorite all-around watch–my EZM2– next to it's new mate, a Stowa Prodiver. I have worn the Stowa for three days in a row, but when I put both on my arm to take this picture, the first thing I thought was "wow, that EZM2 looks just as good, but is more powerful and understated." Not to mention that it weighs half what the Prodiver does and will go as deep (100 ATM). And it has a 7 year power reserve! Having a 7-8 year quartz battery is a very cool thing. The EZM2 has seen a lot of action. Note the faded out numerals and markers on the bezel. Oh well, it's like an old pair of jeans. Good thing I don't dive(yet). I am going to get a black bezel for it soon any way. I will definitely keep the silver one too, because it's the original.

Gonna wear the EZM2 tonight.


----------



## H.H.Sinn

We need a 104 here.


----------



## rosborn

born_sinner said:


> This is my favorite all-around watch-my EZM2- next to it's new mate, a Stowa Prodiver. I have worn the Stowa for three days in a row, but when I put both on my arm to take this picture, the first thing I thought was "wow, that EZM2 looks just as good, but is more powerful and understated." Not to mention that it weighs half what the Prodiver does and will go as deep (100 ATM). And it has a 7 year power reserve! Having a 7-8 year quartz battery is a very cool thing. The EZM2 has seen a lot of action. Note the faded out numerals and markers on the bezel. Oh well, it's like an old pair of jeans. Good thing I don't dive(yet). I am going to get a black bezel for it soon any way. I will definitely keep the silver one too, because it's the original.
> 
> Gonna wear the EZM2 tonight.


born_sinner,

Both watches are very, very nice. I can't and never will say anything negative about Stowa because they are simply beautiful and solid watches. So, this comment in no way is intended to take anything away from the Stowa; but, the Sinn just sings to me. Honestly, there is just something about Sinn watches that appeal to me. They may not be the most beautiful watches made but they possess another, hard to describe, aspect that just exudes manliness. Rolexes, Omegas, Breitlings, etc. are beautiful watches but they do nothing for me. Really. You could offer me a Rolex or an Omega and I really wouldn't be interested. That's just me. Float an EZM10 or a 900 Flieger (or any number of other Sinn models) in front of my nose and I'd be drooling. I guess the best way I can describe it is like this - I certainly appreciate beautiful super models but I've always found less glitzy and curvier women more attractive. Does that make sense?


----------



## balzebub

Just picked it up today, really like it a lot so far..


----------



## rts9364




----------



## brighter




----------



## frank rizzo

My first ever luxury watch. It's nice to hit the jackpot on the first try. Thanks to all on WUS for the helpful info.

Frank Rizzo


----------



## balzebub

Just got my first SINN, a U2, brand new a couple of days ago. Not sure if my eyes are deceiving me or if i am just obsessing...but i feel that the copper sulphate capsule has gotten a deeper shade of blue already?? Is the current shade of blue normal for a brand new watch?


----------



## dingbat

I Sinned for the first time this week. It was fun and I plan to try it more often in the future. This watch is only two days old but so far I've got a bad case of - well, whatever the opposite of buyer's remorse might be. Infatuation I guess. I knew that the 856 was going to be understated but it was much less imposing than I expected when I opened it up. For a 40mm watch around 11mm thick it is unobtrusive and wears very comfortably. Fit and finish are excellent and the glass is so good that it's invisible if it's not reflecting something. Still evaluating the accuracy but so far it looks to be well within my (rather picky) parameters of a few seconds per day plus or minus. To sum it up, I'm finding that it's comfortable, perfectly sized, accurate, attractive...and I'm guessing durable though only time will tell. Apologies for the crappy iphone pic.


----------



## rosborn

dingbat said:


> I Sinned for the first time this week. It was fun and I plan to try it more often in the future.


Careful... You're gonna go blind with that attitude.


----------



## lennyk1313

My first Sinn watch and I like it. Here is a quick pic.


----------



## dingbat

I don't think your eyes are deceiving you; the capsule does appear to be a light shade of blue. I don't know if it's changed since you got the watch, but I swear I've seen pics of other new-ish Sinns with a capsule about that color. Honestly, I was prepared for my new watch to have a capsule about the same shade as yours when it arrived. If I were you, I'd do my best to just forget about it for a while. If it changes in any significant way over a short period of time, you're going to notice and (presumably) have it looked at as that would indicate a leak somewhere. I'd be willing to bet you a cold beer that it's going to look the same in 6 months, though, as the capsule has probably done its job by absorbing whatever small amount of moisture was present in the watch when it was first constructed and now all you're dealing with is the relatively slow process of diffusion through the seals. Here's hoping I'm right!


----------



## atxvan

Took me a bit to get it set up just how I wanted it (even though that preference changes day to day) but this is where I am comfortable for now.

My 3 month old 857 UTC on a custom Greg Stevens Design - Horween Black Leather along with an idea of where it earns it's essential place.

**Side note, Greg is a great joy to do business with and produces a great product.



























-Keep Sinning on time.


----------



## EROKS

atxvan said:


> Took me a bit to get it set up just how I wanted it (even though that preference changes day to day) but this is where I am comfortable for now.
> 
> My 3 month old 857 UTC on a custom Greg Stevens Design - Horween Black Leather along with an idea of where it earns it's essential place.
> 
> **Side note, Greg is a great joy to do business with and produces a great product.
> View attachment 1276579
> View attachment 1276581
> 
> View attachment 1276584
> View attachment 1276585
> 
> 
> -Keep Sinning on time.


Very nice combo...one of the best looking I ever saw


----------



## picklepossy

balzebub said:


> Just got my first SINN, a U2, brand new a couple of days ago. Not sure if my eyes are deceiving me or if i am just obsessing...but i feel that the copper sulphate capsule has gotten a deeper shade of blue already?? Is the current shade of blue normal for a brand new watch?


It's fine. Enjoy it.


----------



## atxvan

I second the above. My capsule seems to fluctuate a bit day to day.


----------



## EDNX

Sinn 156 with Lemania 5100 and Sinn NaBo 17 (short for Navigation Aircraft Clock) with Valjoux 551

Both are issued Mid of the 1980's with Tritium Dial. The NaBo 17 was issued for the Luftwaffe, the 156 could not make it.


----------



## Dufresne

My 356 Sa UTC with display back. I traded the fine link bracelet for the traditional Sinn two-link.


----------



## tribe125




----------



## rosborn

tribe125 said:


>


Shazam! Another UX in da house! Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## balzebub

dingbat said:


> I don't think your eyes are deceiving you; the capsule does appear to be a light shade of blue. I don't know if it's changed since you got the watch, but I swear I've seen pics of other new-ish Sinns with a capsule about that color. Honestly, I was prepared for my new watch to have a capsule about the same shade as yours when it arrived. If I were you, I'd do my best to just forget about it for a while. If it changes in any significant way over a short period of time, you're going to notice and (presumably) have it looked at as that would indicate a leak somewhere. I'd be willing to bet you a cold beer that it's going to look the same in 6 months, though, as the capsule has probably done its job by absorbing whatever small amount of moisture was present in the watch when it was first constructed and now all you're dealing with is the relatively slow process of diffusion through the seals. Here's hoping I'm right!


Yup my capsule is a very light shade of blue and has not changed in the one week plus of ownership of my U2. While browsing for a U200 for the wife, I took the opportunity to check out the capsule in the U2, 857s in the store, and they were all in a similar shade of blue... So I guess it's normal? Guess I will be alarmed when and if it grows a deeper blue. But then my eyes are drawn to the little window every time I glance at the watch haha...


----------



## wrigles

Just picked this up... a few forum threads suggest only 15 were made.. plenty of research for the standard Meisterbund III (80 LE for Japan) but not much info about this full PVD version... either way.. Loving it..


----------



## grinhu

Great pair!
I often looked after one of those nabo, but never succeeded.


----------



## grinhu

Bike on sunday with my EZM1 on the wrist:








The mud has begun.


----------



## MAJJ

Oldie, but Goldie "workhorse" already about 7 yrs and still going strong...b-)


----------



## brighter




----------



## Saturnin

Always on duty this EZM1 ... lucky man !


----------



## grinhu

Winter is on its way, that's a good reason to change some straps.
Here is a part of the 2013/14 winter collection!


----------



## dingbat

Same 856, new strap. Sorry for the extra pics- can't figure out how to delete them!


----------



## EROKS

dingbat said:


> Same 856, new strap. Sorry for the extra pics- can't figure out how to delete them!
> View attachment 1288127
> View attachment 1288129


Looks great!


----------



## snowman40

The only Sinn I've really 'wanted' and now I have one.










I must say the overall quality is excellent and, oh, that dial!!!!

M.


----------



## brighter




----------



## brighter

358 Sa today


----------



## mephisto

few things go together better than a 356 and canvas don't you think?


----------



## rosborn

New leash (strap) on my "old" dawg.....


----------



## heebs

Happy Thanksgiving to all the American Sinners out there. Hope you have a great long weekend.


----------



## Phil2890

Very nice! The black strap with white stitching matches the bezel beautifully.


----------



## rosborn

Phil2890 said:


> Very nice! The black strap with white stitching matches the bezel beautifully.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Lexi

Bought 103 B in 1993 with the old Helmut Sinn personally.


----------



## rfrys

Good afternoon Gentleman. I picked this up a few weeks ago. Happy to be part of the club!


----------



## logan2z

rfrys said:


> Good afternoon Gentleman. I picked this up a few weeks ago. Happy to be part of the club!
> 
> View attachment 1300963


Congratulations! The 358 Jubilaum is a great watch. I love mine.


----------



## Currywurst




----------



## b'oris

Only iPhone shots I'm afraid but I just can't stop taking shots of my new baby.....


----------



## wonderbread

Great shots and a beautiful watch there. Congrats!


----------



## papagonzo

Oil filled special forces watches in state of rest.....b-)


----------



## fastward




----------



## bgn!

857S UTC today, and really all week.


----------



## rosborn

papagonzo said:


> Oil filled special forces watches in state of rest.....b-)


Don't you just love your UX!?! Great watch!


----------



## papagonzo

Yes, i do.


----------



## rosborn

papagonzo said:


> Yes, i do.


You've inspired me to put the rubber strap back on mine.


----------



## brighter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073

New family shot since I picked up the 140 A


----------



## Vig2000

Merry Sinnmas!


----------



## DaveandStu

Vig2000 said:


> Merry Sinnmas!


well Vig....that's 5 of the best....#6 will be?? All the best mate Dave


----------



## grinhu

This is the perfect season to take family photos, i will try to update mine also!
You never though to get some vintage Sinn?


----------



## Vig2000

DaveandStu said:


> well Vig....that's 5 of the best....#6 will be?? All the best mate Dave


I think I'm Sinned out, Dave, but ones does never know, so we'll see.



grinhu said:


> This is the perfect season to take family photos, i will try to update mine also!
> You never though to get some vintage Sinn?


Nope, not much of a vintage watch guy


----------



## TommyG

My 3 Sinns (so far, that is). A vintage 908 automatic, an 856 UTC (on a "distressed" canvas/leather strap by Hamilton Leather Works) and an 856 UTC BKA. The middle 856 is my daily driver and has been around the world with me on several overseas deployments.


----------



## rosborn

Vig2000 said:


> Merry Sinnmas!


Is this the insert that you included with all of yur cards this Christmas? Very nice.


----------



## Vig2000

rosborn said:


> Is this the insert that you included with all of yur cards this Christmas? Very nice.


Haha, no, that didn't go out with the Christmas cards. Just thought I'd get in the spirit of the season a little.


----------



## Hunterfate

And another one happy happy... Sinn


----------



## Pinarelloonly

Wrist Shots of my 103 St Sa


----------



## David Woo

balzebub said:


> i feel that the copper sulphate capsule has gotten a deeper shade of blue already?? Is the current shade of blue normal for a brand new watch?


This page on the sinn site has an interactive graphic of the shades of blue and what they could mean:
Sinn Uhren: Ar-Dehumidifying Technology


----------



## grinhu

Family photo before the christmas eve...


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Dfarr

First Sinn (856 non UTC) and first post on WUS! Got it a few weeks back, then received the strap just a couple days ago (2 piece shell cordovan from Myron at Rover Haven).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein

My new Military Type III
My EZM-10 TESTAF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DaveandStu

grinhu said:


> Family photo before the christmas eve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTMagnificent...great family mate...all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Three is not a crowd...


----------



## gasspasser

My only one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaplain

*Sinnerations*

In 1865 my great great grandfather left Germany for America. Our family has maintained correspondence ever since. My first year to visit my cousins in Germany, they took me to a Sinn AD. I was hooked. This Christmas when I got a 556A we shared in three "Sinn"erations of the family.


----------



## rosborn

*Re: Sinnerations*



Chaplain said:


> In 1865 my great great grandfather left Germany for America. Our family has maintained correspondence ever since. My first year to visit my cousins in Germany, they took me to a Sinn AD. I was hooked. This Christmas when I got a 556A we shared in three "Sinn"erations of the family.


Most of my family hails from near Frankfurt, Germany - some more recently than others - through German settlements in Pennsylvania, finally ending up in Southeast Michigan - within 40 miles of Ann Arbor (for reference). Sadly, we did not maintain ties with the family lines remaining in Germany. I am envious of your ability to know your family in Germany. What a great family story and connection through Sinn!


----------



## skeester

Here is my one and only. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jswing

EZM3


----------



## naunau




----------



## LockedUp




----------



## nuovorecord

Here's my 358!


----------



## 1pin

Though i should post one here also

Glow~


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt

Some more....


----------



## ahkeelt

Same genetic makeup as a Sinn.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## naunau




----------



## EROKS

ahkeelt said:


> Some more....
> 
> View attachment 1332364
> View attachment 1332365
> 
> View attachment 1332366
> View attachment 1332367
> 
> View attachment 1332368
> View attachment 1332369


Really like that strap on your EZM3....can you tell me where you got it?


----------



## Rich-L

My first day with my new - new to me - U1-T. Awesome!


----------



## b'oris

Hold on tight......it only gets better!


----------



## Rich-L

b'oris said:


> Hold on tight......it only gets better!


Awesome awesome!


----------



## chabanais




----------



## citjet




----------



## Rich-L

+2 after 24 hours of wear... Acceptable !



Rich-L said:


> My first day with my new - new to me - U1-T. Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1333818


----------



## zeljko




----------



## Squirrelly

citjet said:


>


*Love* the Sinn 903 "Navitimer", you don't see many of them around - I own one w/leather band! Were you aware of the history behind Sinn being able to produce this design? Back in the early 1980s, Breitling was in financial trouble due to the market impact of quartz watches versus mechanical watches. They almost went under and sold the design rights to a couple of other companies - Notably Sinn and Aviation.


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## MrTickles

Have had the U1 for about 2 weeks and I am loving it so far. Trying to decide if I like it as much on OEM leather as I do the bracelet.









Buster says hi


----------



## Rich-L

Hi Buster! :-d Nice on leather, but I just do not like straps at all... I live in a hot humid climate and they do not last... Bracelets? No problem!!! I am enjoying my new U1 as well... Great timepiece!!!


----------



## brighter




----------



## Semper Jeep

I recently took my U1 off of a NATO and put it back on the bracelet and it's been getting much more wrist time since then.


----------



## bloodypoppy

Here's my beloved U1 SDR... 103St & 104 St Sa are always on my mind... who knows...


----------



## Rich-L

So much U1 action!!! I do love mine!!! It is getting a lot of wear time since I got it a few weeks ago! And bracelet, wow, this is really a comfy bracelet!!!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

It's been my U2 for days now....


----------



## Vig2000




----------



## zinman74

My latest 103 Ti TESTAF bought at the facory!


----------



## //Napoleon//

This is my new Sinn 103 St Acrylic. Taken with 4 year old samsung phone 

That dome...


----------



## sved007

Odesláno z mého GT-I9300 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

I picked it up yesterday. I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## Paul_




----------



## //Napoleon//

jopex said:


> I picked it up yesterday. I'm thrilled with it!


Gotta admit, the U1 is starting to grow on me. Forgive me for bashing the "lego-hands" in a thread few weeks ago


----------



## jopex

^ Hey, this hobby would be boring if we all liked the same things. It was love on first sight with U1 for me.


----------



## ahkeelt

Can we call this a distant cousin? This has refused to leave my wrist for a few weeks now - the 3 Sinns I have rest in a drawer... probably missing the freezing temperatures outside....


----------



## b'oris

Thought I'd _brighten_ up the day.....Page & Cooper to the rescue!





I sense controversy....."Love/Hate"......but with a Bracelet, Black Rubber, GGB Zero Zero & Black Leather, I have a watch for all occasions:-d (Green maybe on the way, White:-s)


----------



## Vig2000

b'oris said:


> Thought I'd _brighten_ up the day.....Page & Cooper to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense controversy....."Love/Hate"......but with a Bracelet, Black Rubber, GGB Zero Zero & Black Leather, I have a watch for all occasions:-d (Green maybe on the way, White:-s)


It's a "love" for me. The red is amazing and eye catching and matches the watch well with its red dial accents!


----------



## jopex

b'oris said:


> Thought I'd _brighten_ up the day.....Page & Cooper to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense controversy....."Love/Hate"......but with a Bracelet, Black Rubber, GGB Zero Zero & Black Leather, I have a watch for all occasions:-d (Green maybe on the way, White:-s)


Love it! I may grab one for the summer.


----------



## //Napoleon//

ahkeelt said:


> Can we call this a distant cousin? This has refused to leave my wrist for a few weeks now - the 3 Sinns I have rest in a drawer... probably missing the freezing temperatures outside....
> 
> View attachment 1354676


You don't belong here.


----------



## ahkeelt

//Napoleon// said:


> You don't belong here.


I love you too Napoleon !


----------



## Phil2890

Maybe Napoleon's comment refers to the Damasko rather than Ahkeelt.


----------



## rosborn

b'oris said:


> Thought I'd _brighten_ up the day.....Page & Cooper to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense controversy....."Love/Hate"......but with a Bracelet, Black Rubber, GGB Zero Zero & Black Leather, I have a watch for all occasions:-d (Green maybe on the way, White:-s)


Very nice! I am definitely in the love group. Would love to see the other combos you have.


----------



## sved007

jopex said:


> I picked it up yesterday. I'm thrilled with it!


I have this one since 2008 and I still love it, enjoy it.

Odesláno z mého GT-I9300 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

rosborn said:


> Very nice! I am definitely in the love group. Would love to see the other combos you have.


Happy to please.....





Carl AKA GasGasBones is clearly a detail main & perfectly custom made to size too......


(think we all know what a black rubber & bracelet look like, but of course I've photographed those too ;-))


----------



## brighter

U1000 SDR arrived 10 minutes ago, acquiring a grail is such a cool feeling!


----------



## Vig2000

brighter said:


> U1000 SDR arrived 10 minutes ago, acquiring a grail is such a cool feeling!


Enjoy it!


----------



## b'oris

brighter said:


> U1000 SDR arrived 10 minutes ago, acquiring a grail is such a cool feeling!


Top Drawer! Good for you! FAB!
As declared on my 'wish list' only yesterday.


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## grinhu

Did you try this one in the water?
How does the leather part behave in the water, sea water?

Looks great anyway!


----------



## TheRegulator

grinhu said:


> Did you try this one in the water?
> How does the leather part behave in the water, sea water?
> 
> Looks great anyway!


Haven't had it in water yet. Strap is Di-Modell Chronissimo and is rated waterproof to 100 meters. I believe Di-Modell makes the strap that comes with the watch for Sinn (same strap).


----------



## Horoticus

Grab-and-go UX today...good thing it's temperature resistant and stabilized (-15c/5f this morning).


----------



## Timothy Patrick

UX today but here's a vintage summer photo for all you guys suffering from winter cabin fever...'n' dreamin' 'bout summer!










cheers


----------



## sved007

My Sinn family









Odesláno z mého GT-I9300 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth

U200 on Zulu strap.


----------



## b'oris

Details


----------



## Dufresne

203 St today on olive HR canvas.


----------



## Nono01

b'oris said:


> Happy to please.....
> 
> 
> 
> Carl AKA GasGasBones is clearly a detail main & perfectly custom made to size too......
> 
> (think we all know what a black rubber & bracelet look like, but of course I've photographed those too ;-))


Oh yes, one of the best winter combos


----------



## antjama

I normally use it with OEM bracelet but this time I wanted to try something different


----------



## scheersmarc

Vig2000 said:


>


Haven't seen this one very often, very nice !!!!
Is it an original Sinn?


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Nice thread 

Makes me wanna get one soon! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75

My new U1 SDR, received this morning. Sorry for the cell phone pic.


----------



## rosborn

ads75 said:


> My new U1 SDR, received this morning. Sorry for the cell phone pic.
> View attachment 1362327


Great looking watch! I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy my UX!


----------



## ads75

rosborn said:


> Great looking watch! I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy my UX!


Thanks, I started out looking at the regular U1, moved to the SDR, and also have been checking out the UX. Had to make a decision. May go non-SDR UX down the road.


----------



## brighter

856 landed today


----------



## gigel113

My 3rd Sinn, and I somehow got the feeling it won't be my last ;-)


----------



## clbaldwin

brighter said:


> 856 landed today


Love the positioning of that date window at 4pm.


----------



## jopex

Some pics of U1 on leather..


----------



## ten13th

Sinnful Friday - Jan 31st, 2014 - Double 303 :-!


----------



## shaneotool

new to me sinn u1


----------



## gigel113

Changed the bracelet to a custom made leather strap and I'm having a real hard time now ... I just can't decide whether to keep it on the strap or to switch back to the bracelet, as I enjoy wearing it on both really much :think:. Maybe I should get another Sinn 556i, and then I could always have one with the bracelet and one with the strap :-d


----------



## ahkeelt

gigel113 said:


> Changed the bracelet to a custom made leather strap and I'm having a real hard time now ... I just can't decide whether to keep it on the strap or to switch back to the bracelet, as I enjoy wearing it on both really much :think:. Maybe I should get another Sinn 556i, and then I could always have one with the bracelet and one with the strap :-d


Looks very nice !


----------



## Dangeruss3

U1-T


----------



## ahkeelt

coelacanth said:


> U200 on Zulu strap.


Cool! Has this beauty been relumed?


----------



## ten13th

Arktis on Shark + Purple shirt to match.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## ten13th

logan2z said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## logan2z

ten13th said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## balzebub

Sinn UX on nato.


----------



## rationaltime

ahkeelt said:


> Cool! Has this beauty been relumed?


Any U200 Pics in the Wild? 
photo from nustyu








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## gigel113

ahkeelt said:


> Looks very nice !


Thanks!


----------



## kkchome

It has been several year's since I've had Sinn in my life.

Good to be back in the fold.


----------



## longstride




----------



## gigel113

Today I had a beloved Sinn 103 A Sa


----------



## T-Bone Steak




----------



## T-Bone Steak

First time poster here experiencing some technical difficulties...

Bought the U1 last May and simply love it. This has directly resulted in me selling the Omega Speedy and ordering a 900 Flieger which was supposed to arrive today. Fedex now says tomorrow...

Thanks to all the posters for the Sinn education. Great watches indeed.


----------



## Sterlingwatch

Just added this to my small collection.


----------



## 1pin

856 on green nato.


----------



## GBOGH




----------



## watchngars




----------



## sean2000

My first sinn


----------



## heebs

sean2000 said:


> My first sinn


Hell of an introduction to Sinn. Well done!


----------



## Surfstang2020

Seeing this thread kind makes me want to get a Sinn everytime I go on this forum I seem to add another timepiece to my wish list lol


----------



## DaveandStu

X


sean2000 said:


> My first sinn
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Great contrast with the red lettering...bezel and date wheel ...nice LE all the best Dave


----------



## rosborn

Surfstang2020 said:


> Seeing this thread kind makes me want to get a Sinn everytime I go on this forum I seem to add another timepiece to my wish list lol


The water's warm, bro. Come on in!


----------



## myrr

Sinn 857 non-utc with an awesome Toshi strap - (thanks Rich you rock!)


----------



## ads75

myrr said:


> Sinn 857 non-utc with an awesome Toshi strap - (thanks Rich you rock!)
> 
> View attachment 1386044
> 
> View attachment 1386048


Thats a really nice strap. I wouldn't mind getting one similar with red stitching for my U1 SDR.


----------



## myrr

You should do it then! Rich makes the ordering process really easy and he also provided an extra strap to help adjust the fit - I measured in MM and his work was perfect. He just got a bunch of new leather in as well to choose from.....


----------



## Koman

have been wearing this black U1 almost every day since 2007 xmas, Today I decided to replace the rubber strap with a new one.


----------



## bloodypoppy

My new 103 St...


----------



## CombatMarine

Bless me Father, I have Sinned, Twice!

I was going to flip the 556i after I picked up my 856 Non-UTC, but I just may keep it too, a little more dressy for those dress up occasions.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## naunau




----------



## Wahlaoeh

This thread made me buy a sinn!!


----------



## Sextant

A day old 103 St.


----------



## naunau




----------



## logan2z




----------



## Sextant

556A & 103 St


----------



## //Napoleon//

That's it. I am withdrawing my 103 from sales corner


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Here are my two 356's. First bought the copper, then began obsessing about the UTC, a now I love them both. Sometimes I use the extra brown strap on either of them.


----------



## rosborn

//Napoleon// said:


> That's it. I am withdrawing my 103 from sales corner


Yeah, what were you thinking? The 103 is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 St

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

U1 got a baby brother today.


----------



## GBOGH




----------



## logan2z




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## itsajobar

After long day at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennSim




----------



## kawalaser




----------



## polishammer

I just wanted to be number 1000 in this thread :-d


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddthanhbb

She wear 5 link


----------



## DVC

First post. Fitting it's a pic of my beloved (first) Sinn... 900 Der große Flieger.


----------



## b'oris

DVC said:


> First post. Fitting it's a pic of my beloved (first) Sinn... 900 Der große Flieger.
> 
> View attachment 1422376


FAB & I want one please Dad!!!


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

DVC said:


> First post. Fitting it's a pic of my beloved (first) Sinn... 900 Der große Flieger.


Welcome DVC&#8230;lovely Flieger.


----------



## gasspasser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonerep

My Sinn 556

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zeljko

103 TESTAF


----------



## watchdaddy1

Love the versatility of the U1


----------



## cats33cats

556i today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fro

103 Ti Diapal just arrived. Very pleased with it so far, particularly the accuracy which is incredible. Though I'm not a massive fan of display backs, I could get used to this


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## dado86x

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

The sun, the sea, the sand and the Sinn


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noinong159

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbusybee

My wife has joined the club.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jak02




----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne




----------



## Heiner




----------



## sixfignig

Just arrived:


----------



## Bluntsnake

ｃｈｅｅｒｓ！


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

*Wannabe...*

It struck me this morning how very SINN-like this is with the Di-Modell



Beautiful watches above, folks! Congrats!

Stacy


----------



## Kid_A

pretty nice flieger


cats33cats said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

some of the combinations are trully spectacular


watchdaddy1 said:


> Love the versatility of the U1


----------



## watchdaddy1

Kid_A said:


> some of the combinations are trully spectacular


Thank you Kid_A


----------



## Bennykwa




----------



## motzbueddel

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FranksTheTank

Kid_A said:


> some of the combinations are trully spectacular


The U1 gets me all the time. Awesome pics!


----------



## unsub073

New ammo pouch strap from Micah.


----------



## cats33cats

556i on rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iku_of_lemaniamania

Hello,
It's my first post.
Attached is a my latest favorite.
sinn 156 ( first generation , 5012 base)

















Iku from Japan


----------



## dnslater

556i

Owned a U1 years ago. Happy to have a Sinn again.


----------



## Saturnin

Iku , congrats , very good catch !


----------



## rayraythemack

New strap with red stitching.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

I've had a hard time taking the U1 off of my wrist this week...


----------



## jak02




----------



## jopex

Happy Easter guys!










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjmaxm

New to me Sinn 556A for my daily wearer


----------



## motzbueddel

I was wearing this one all week!










All the best!

Steffen


----------



## sixfignig




----------



## itsajobar

sixfignig said:


> View attachment 1472251


This watch is $&@(ing badass!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panini_king




----------



## watchdaddy1

on GGB


----------



## akitadog

Here is my new to me Sinn UX SDR on a BC rubber strap. This strap is thinner than the Isofrane strap, so wears a bit less bulky. Both this and the Isofrane strap are very comfortable.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinhu

My 143 on a GGB


----------



## gamecock111

New gunny strap show off


----------



## grinhu

My EZM10 on a brown cordovan strap:


----------



## grinhu

And the 757 on a V-Dark


----------



## Kisara

Venice Beach, California

Sent from my Sectéra Edge using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Couls

My 556A on an Atelier du Cuir tan leather Zulu.


----------



## hejjafish

My 856 on an Archimede pilot strap.


----------



## rayraythemack

I still only have one Sinn but love showing it off when I can. Hopefully more to come.









.mac daddy 
"...shhhh...be right back...my wife's coming..."


----------



## Salvo

|>


----------



## Humanloop

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grinhu

that's an awesome watch. I couldn't afford to spend the money in the new one, i went for a vintage that is in revision at the moment. It is definitly a great watch.


----------



## -pplz-

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

Broke out the 104 today...never get tired of this piece.


----------



## jopex

Picked up new shoes for U1 today..


















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeli9

jopex said:


> Picked up new shoes for U1 today..


Very nice! May I ask what is your wrist size? I've been thinking about U1, but slightly concerned about the size, it seems rather bulky at 44mm and 113g.


----------



## Rich-L

EZM10, new to me today. WOW!!! Some kind something!!! Thanks WUS!!!!


----------



## Rich-L

jopex said:


> Picked up new shoes for U1 today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Love the U1 in Red!!!! REALLY cool!


----------



## Rich-L

zeli9 said:


> Very nice! May I ask what is your wrist size? I've been thinking about U1, but slightly concerned about the size, it seems rather bulky at 44mm and 113g.


U1 wears small in my opinion. It never feels big on my 7.25" wrist...


----------



## jopex

zeli9 said:


> Very nice! May I ask what is your wrist size? I've been thinking about U1, but slightly concerned about the size, it seems rather bulky at 44mm and 113g.


It's about 7 inch. U1 doesn't wear that big as lug to lug is about 50mm.


----------



## LH2

358 Acrylic...


----------



## apnk

It looks good on that strap. Where did you get it?



LH2 said:


> 358 Acrylic...


----------



## LH2

apnk said:


> It looks good on that strap. Where did you get it?


Honestly no idea what brand the strap is since I bought the watch used. I like the texture though.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Sinn 356 UTC acrylic, apparently discontinued now.


----------



## LH2

New EZM3...


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Nono01




----------



## ryanmanyes

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ced77

New arrival


----------



## grinhu

great classic Sinn! Do you have an idea of the production date?


----------



## SteamJ

Ced77 said:


> New arrival





grinhu said:


> great classic Sinn! Do you have an idea of the production date?


Awesome! I'm curious too. Also is that a 142 D1? I actually just bought one from a seller and it shipped to me today so I'm hoping to receive it Friday. The pictures I've seen weren't as crisp so I hope this is what I can expect.


----------



## unsub073

Put the U1 bracelet on the 857


----------



## Guzza

Had this beauty a week.









Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6030X using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandelay

awesome!


----------



## SteamJ

New arrival from yesterday. I'm already loving this 142 D1.


----------



## ArtVandelay

256 on nato:










Have a great sunday guys!

A


----------



## rayraythemack

Meisterbund U2 LE on Worn & Wound NATO


----------



## David Woo

washing the car this afternoon, with the 403 on a navy nato:


----------



## kawalaser

A


----------



## wicked




----------



## deerworrier

the beater to end all beaters as far as im concerned. kick it, punch it, hit it with a kettle bell! it just keeps on keeping on.


----------



## Lighthouse

Sinn 142 Ti D1


----------



## Wycombe

My U1 SDR on rubber x2:





Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## rollisays




----------



## mgz

Got this last week.









Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patu

I already sold my first 556i since I bought Omega Seamaster 2254.50.00. I missed the 556i too much and now I'm back to it with new mint condition used one. Here's a pic:


----------



## Underwatermechanic

U1 on a Steveostraps classic leather strap


----------



## akitadog

Yes, they are really tough watches. Mine has a few marks on it, but still very accurate and still looking great. The Red strap does look good on that watch.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada



deerworrier said:


> the beater to end all beaters as far as im concerned. kick it, punch it, hit it with a kettle bell! it just keeps on keeping on.


----------



## akitadog

Jopex,

That strap looks more orange than red. Is it really more orange than red?

I am looking to get one for my UX SDR, but not if it is too orange.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## john.6

My New U1 in Monochrome


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

First Sinn... so far so good...


----------



## motzbueddel

Best regards,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever

It needs to make its way back to the mothership for a tune-up, but other than that, I'm liking it...


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## rollisays

556 smokin an oliva serie v.


----------



## Robertus

My personalized Arktis:


----------



## Higs




----------



## painterspal

First Sinn, first post by a long-time lurker. Two reasons to celebrate!


----------



## ArtVandelay

@painterspal: Lurker & 356 = good pickings.

love it.


----------



## illumidata

Another first here as well. A long term affair finally consummated, and I'm seriously overwhelmed.










TC!

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## watchdaddy1

on Drew Canvas


----------



## slow_mo

Lume of 556A


----------



## cats33cats

556 on bracelet

Not sure how I feel about bracelets on watches yet, I feel like it's too much metal

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## dhtjr

cats33cats said:


> 556 on bracelet
> 
> Not sure how I feel about bracelets on watches yet, I feel like it's too much metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using


I feel the same about bracelets in general. However, there are a few bracelets out there that really look good on certain watches. And this is one of them in my opinion. Looks good on strap and bracelet.


----------



## SteamJ

cats33cats said:


> 556 on bracelet
> 
> Not sure how I feel about bracelets on watches yet, I feel like it's too much metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using


Definitely a good look for the 556. Personally I feel all Sinns look better on bracelets but I'm having a custom bund/rallye strap made for my EZM 3 right now to do something different.


----------



## cats33cats

SteamJ said:


> Definitely a good look for the 556. Personally I feel all Sinns look better on bracelets but I'm having a custom bund/rallye strap made for my EZM 3 right now to do something different.


That strap should look great, be sure to post some pics when you get it

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## freeman4ever

757UTC on OD Nato


----------



## Rich-L

U1000 B feels big on the NATO, but it is also my first NATO (which took me a bit to figure out, and I may not have it correct!), so..... bracelet on order.... will post more later....


----------



## Rich-L

Damn U1 looks good in any clothing!!! I almost always wear mine on bracelet and just today fitted the Sinn rubber to it.... wow.... So cool to see it in al it's garb! 


watchdaddy1 said:


> on Drew Canvas


----------



## watchdaddy1

Rich-L said:


> Damn U1 looks good in any clothing!!! I almost always wear mine on bracelet and just today fitted the Sinn rubber to it.... wow.... So cool to see it in al it's garb!


Thanks Rich, here's another






Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

The blue dial....standout on that piece Rich....all the best Dave


----------



## jellytots

Hand an Ar version previously but sold it last year and been missing it ever since - had a chance to get a 3H version and jumped on it - albeit needing a service very soon!

Just enjoying it for as long as I can before I have to send it back to Frankfurt!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## jegra

Watching the build-up... I think you know where my allegiance lies ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobomatic

My new 356 Flieger II


----------



## SteamJ

Well not posting a new Sinn but I have this bund strap incoming...








...for this.








More to come when I get it and put it on the strap.


----------



## motzbueddel

My Sinn 103 St on a black Hirsch Liberty.

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## brighter




----------



## bazza.

Here are my Sinns


----------



## Machodude

Dearest WUS,

I can say i'm the proud owner of a Sinn u1 with ss bracelet fully tegimented. I'm totally in love with the watch the look and fit are perfect. Yet now temperature and density are rising above 30 degrees now i'm developping an allergic reaction from the bracelet  i'm at the point that ican't wear it anymore  i order the leather bracelet because i fear that the clasp of the rubber strap will generate the same problems.. anyone maybe have some suggestions?

Greetings!


----------



## bazza.

Machodude said:


> Dearest WUS,
> 
> I can say i'm the proud owner of a Sinn u1 with ss bracelet fully tegimented. I'm totally in love with the watch the look and fit are perfect. Yet now temperature and density are rising above 30 degrees now i'm developping an allergic reaction from the bracelet  i'm at the point that ican't wear it anymore  i order the leather bracelet because i fear that the clasp of the rubber strap will generate the same problems.. anyone maybe have some suggestions?
> 
> Greetings!


Could always try a GasGasBones strap they look great and don't cost to much 
ps you don't have to have a UK flag


----------



## MrTickles

You could always go with a nato strap. The cloth should keep the back of the case back away from your skin. Curious, have you had this type of reaction with 316 steel?

By the way, I own the leather strap and find it to be one of my favorites. The other alternative I like is to put it on an isofrane.



Machodude said:


> Dearest WUS,
> 
> I can say i'm the proud owner of a Sinn u1 with ss bracelet fully tegimented. I'm totally in love with the watch the look and fit are perfect. Yet now temperature and density are rising above 30 degrees now i'm developping an allergic reaction from the bracelet  i'm at the point that ican't wear it anymore  i order the leather bracelet because i fear that the clasp of the rubber strap will generate the same problems.. anyone maybe have some suggestions?
> 
> Greetings!


----------



## Machodude

Hi!

I knew i had it with cheap China knock offs when i was younger and then i had with not much problems. So i thought with this it would be the same. But with this sweaty weather the friction and sweat would have caused it. On the otter hand the irritated part is only of the 316l bracelet and not of the u-boat steel. The leather bracelet is incommingi will be going too germany next weekend. Anyone got the sinn rubber strap with normal buckle? If i read correctly it's not integrated in the case like the ones with the clasp. I like the integrated look but metal surface of clasp would generate same problems i have now. 

Greetz


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## watchmego3000

Machodude said:


> Hi!
> 
> I knew i had it with cheap China knock offs when i was younger and then i had with not much problems. So i thought with this it would be the same. But with this sweaty weather the friction and sweat would have caused it. On the otter hand the irritated part is only of the 316l bracelet and not of the u-boat steel. The leather bracelet is incommingi will be going too germany next weekend. Anyone got the sinn rubber strap with normal buckle? If i read correctly it's not integrated in the case like the ones with the clasp. I like the integrated look but metal surface of clasp would generate same problems i have now.
> 
> Greetz


How tight are you wearing the bracelet? I wonder if some breathing room might help a little.


----------



## Rich-L

Ah, U1000 B on bracelet! Hmm could have taken the image at a better TIME!


----------



## SteamJ

Here's my Sinn EZM 3 on a new bund from Clover. I think it turned out great.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## kol

Enjoying my Sinn 857 UTC:


----------



## petethegreek

104 today.


----------



## kca

My one and only. 103 a Sa.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax




----------



## DaveandStu

That's contrast! Tym2Relax......always wondered what a white band would look like against my U212SDR...I've got a pretty good idea now..tks Dave


----------



## akitadog

My now 6 year old used Sinn UX SDR. Bought it a number of months ago and this is the watch I wear most days. Had thought of sending it back to Sinn for a battery change, but I think I will wait until the battery actually stops. Going strong, and an absolutely awesome watch.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Tym2relax

DaveandStu said:


> That's contrast! Tym2Relax......always wondered what a white band would look like against my U212SDR...I've got a pretty good idea now..tks Dave


Yes, contrast was goal for this watch. I started off hunting for GSG9, wanting all white hands. Then, I ordered the SDR bezel and Sinn white rubber. To get the most out of the comfy rubber strap, I swapped the gigantic Sinn deployant for the smaller clasp. Huge improvement.

Get the white Sinn for your U212SDR! BTW, isn't your Sinn 24mm? Does Sinn have the white rubber in that size?


----------



## David Woo

3 of a kind, heavy on the oil:


----------



## EROKS

David Woo said:


> 3 of a kind, heavy on the oil:


Sweet!


----------



## sivart




----------



## StephenAndrew

My first Sinn: 756.


----------



## DaveandStu

Tym2relax said:


> Yes, contrast was goal for this watch. I started off hunting for GSG9, wanting all white hands. Then, I ordered the SDR bezel and Sinn white rubber. To get the most out of the comfy rubber strap, I swapped the gigantic Sinn deployant for the smaller clasp. Huge improvement.
> 
> Get the white Sinn for your U212SDR! BTW, isn't your Sinn 24mm? Does Sinn have the white rubber in that size?


The U212SDR IS 24 mm...rubber has the large deployant I'm not a fan of that Sinn Deployant even with a 8 and a bit inch wrist ....so am going to leave it on NATO....I've done that with my EZM10 and 156 military and it works best for me....the white really looks great though IMO ....I'm going to see if Raphael can make me some leather with deployants for my 22 mm ...if any one has not purchased from him,highly recommended he made to order a band for my muhle Rasmus as a surprise from my son Stu....phenomenal band and workmanship....Aussie kangaroo leather sent to Canada...created for German brand back in Australia....hopping the "pond"...all the best Dave


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## grechuta




----------



## wristies

I'm lucky enough to own a 6090. Big, clear, very well finished, a treat to wear.


----------



## David Woo

bazza. said:


>


I see that litle bubble trying to hide


----------



## myrr

Back from service (cross-posted from another thread).


----------



## sean2000

857 UTC Testaf LH Cargo


----------



## Bitter_Clinger

Texas Wine Country


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Saturnin

Hello Hoppy , where is available this Military III ? tks

JL+


----------



## Nono01

U1 in natural habitat


----------



## Hoppyjr

Saturnin said:


> Hello Hoppy , where is available this Military III ? tks
> 
> JL+


PM sent.


----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Sontx

hello Sinn family.


----------



## Jonpod

The family portrait


----------



## ILoveLucy

Currently one of my go to daily wearers...Sinn UTC


----------



## Tmu^

This one is definitely a keeper. For over 2 years that I've own this beauty I'm still loving it day after day when it's on my wrist. Enjoy the "butt photo". b-)










One day in my life I'm wearing some 103 on my wrist, but that time just have to wait for the righ moment in my life. Now it's not the time for it. o|


----------



## unsub073

Just got back from an Alaskan cruise and this was taken at Dawes Glacier.


----------



## freeman4ever




----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Cannonball

Just got this one. With it, I feel my collection is at a great place.


----------



## i_am_gulo

nice pic


----------



## Sontx

Sinn 856 full tegiment. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## subdiver

[/url]


----------



## greenalk1971




----------



## wedgehammer

finally got a bracelet for the military type iii


----------



## Jonpod

Crappy iPad camera pic...


----------



## Medphred




----------



## easheer

My latest purchase.


----------



## Jonpod

Nice! ^^^^^^^


----------



## easheer

Jonpod said:


> Nice! ^^^^^^^


Thanks! Absolutely love it. Was going back and forth between this and a couple different Breitling Navitimer models, but opted for the Sinn. Prefer the smaller case size compared to the Breitlings, and love the simple black/white combo.


----------



## subdiver

My EZM13


----------



## m6rk

I just received my 856 UTC a few hours ago! Love it! I bought both the Sinn and a Damasko DA363 because I couldn't decide on which one and it's basically impossible to try these watches on before buying. I love them both but in the end, the Sinn hit all the marks, the fit, size, feel, look...so reluctantly I'm selling the Damasko.


----------



## hun23




----------



## GregBe




----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Cannonball

On a Hirsch pure rubber today. Great strap! Super comfy


----------



## avrvmadrid

My newest purchase, arrived yesterday:


----------



## the gig

Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## Mm31

My 103 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Both of my Sinns side by side. Both are theoretically about to leave me. One permanently and one for a month or two.









My 142 D1 should be going to RGM for a new set of hands from Sinn. I plan to send it out tomorrow.

My EZM3, which is my first new Sinn, is now up for trade. I love it but it's just slightly too small for me at 40mm so I'm trying to trade it for a 857 or U1. I'll certainly miss how stunning it is though.


----------



## deskdiver

Celebrating the first day of spring here Down Under with a slow, wet drive to work and my U1000... oops! I'm running late!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Underwatermechanic

A walk in the woods with my U1










Reflections


----------



## EROKS




----------



## christre

My UX arrived on Saturday...


----------



## EvSween

My first Sinn (the 104 St Sa) came a few weeks back, and I couldn't be happier. The 104 is, in my opinion, a phenomenal blend of elegance and functionality. I decided to try out a navy and white NATO with it today, though I've typically been wearing it with its original leather strap.


----------



## painterspal

I love the retro vibe of my 356 but wanted a strap to really chime with it. The Hirsch Liberty seemed the obvious choice and I reckon it's a great match - just can't take it off... except for the photos :-d


----------



## longstride




----------



## evasive

Changed the leather strap for a black PVD bracelet. Much more me.


----------



## apnk




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike

another day with the 103b handwind. AVG +2/day and tested out 52hr power reserve....not bad for a +/- 25 year old watch!


----------



## cadeallaw

just arrived on monday


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## jdavis234

How's that bezel look so clean? Did you replace it?


----------



## Heartbeat94

My first Sinn


----------



## Nono01

Neoprene combo


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## iLuveketchup

856 S UTC with C&B Steel Grey NATO
EZM 3 with C&B Harbor strap


----------



## Jonpod

Changed to the EZM3 from the U1.


----------



## watchhunter72

Wonderful watch, congratulations. And I agree, this strap with that watch is a marriage made in heaven. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## longstride

Now on Sinn leather...bit of a dressier change.


----------



## David Woo

Heartbeat94 said:


> View attachment 1631564


nice shot: I like seeing the screwed plug when there is no capsule.


----------



## freeman4ever

David Woo said:


> I like seeing the screwed plug when there is no capsule.


----------



## easheer

Switched to the bracelet.


----------



## watchmego3000

Took this one butt-early as I was leaving the house this morning.


----------



## Heartbeat94

David Woo said:


> nice shot: I like seeing the screwed plug when there is no capsule.


thank you. i took it in the balcony. i forgot to take the shot when it's 10:10 am (try to do it like an ad).
btw, i am new to the horology glossary so i need to ask what is capsule? sorry if this is a stupid question. i googled it but find no appropriate answer.


----------



## cadeallaw

Heartbeat94 said:


> thank you. i took it in the balcony. i forgot to take the shot when it's 10:10 am (try to do it like an ad).
> btw, i am new to the horology glossary so i need to ask what is capsule? sorry if this is a stupid question. i googled it but find no appropriate answer.


The Sinn copper sulfate capsule which reacts with moisture to diffuse and absorb humidity in the watch.... either way, not everybody wants to pay $$$ to send their watch to Germany every 3-4 years to have a new capsule and gas put in the watch so rumor has it that you can get a "screw plug" in its place (as opposed to have a hole in the watch).


----------



## AndiS




----------



## somewhere21




----------



## greenalk1971

cadeallaw said:


> The Sinn copper sulfate capsule which reacts with moisture to diffuse and absorb humidity in the watch.... either way, not everybody wants to pay $$$ to send their watch to Germany every 3-4 years to have a new capsule and gas put in the watch so rumor has it that you can get a "screw plug" in its place (as opposed to have a hole in the watch).


Unless you live in hot tub, I really don't think it's much of an issue. I have one of the early 756's, I think 2004'ish and it's on its original capsule, which is still a very pale blue. You can opt out on having to replace the capsule when sending the watch in for service.


----------



## bazza.

A few new pictures for ya


----------



## cats33cats

Finally back from warranty service

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Jonpod

Switched to a G-Shock to cut firewood. Now having cleaned up and cracked an adult beverage switched to the EZM-2 on OD Nato. Cheers!


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Finally got the white one!


----------



## SteamJ

cadeallaw said:


> The Sinn copper sulfate capsule which reacts with moisture to diffuse and absorb humidity in the watch.... either way, not everybody wants to pay $$$ to send their watch to Germany every 3-4 years to have a new capsule and gas put in the watch so rumor has it that you can get a "screw plug" in its place (as opposed to have a hole in the watch).





greenalk1971 said:


> Unless you live in hot tub, I really don't think it's much of an issue. I have one of the early 756's, I think 2004'ish and it's on its original capsule, which is still a very pale blue. You can opt out on having to replace the capsule when sending the watch in for service.


Incidentally I got an e-mail from Watchbuys in the last couple of days that RGM has purchased the equipment from Sinn to replace the capsules and argon gas in their facility in the US instead of watches having to go back to Germany for it. Here's the e-mail:


*RGM is Now Training on the Inert Gas Filling Machine - Equipment is in Place*


We are very fortunate to partner with one of the very best in the business - Roland Murphy and his team at RGM.


Roland has provided service for the watches we sell for many years, and in just a few weeks will be able to service substantially all watches within the Sinn Collection.

WatchBuys has purchased from Sinn all of the equipment necessary to service Sinn watches which are inert gas filled (designated as Ar) and this equipment is now on site in Pennsylvania.



RGM is working with Sinn to train on the proper use of this equipment and the related copper sulphate capsules on these watches, and we expect this process to complete in the next few weeks.



Once this training is complete, we'll let you know and you may then begin sending your inert filled Sinn watches to RGM for service.

Remember, if you purchase your Sinn watch from WatchBuys, RGM will soon be able to service substantially all Sinn watches here in the US - no more sending these watches to Germany.

Sinn watches carry a limited manufacturer's warranty of 2, 3 or 5 years depending upon the model.

If you own a Sinn watch that is not under warranty, RGM will be able to supply these same services and will provide a cost estimate to you for the service.

Sinn watches that RGM will soon be able to service include these models.


----------



## cadeallaw

Question: If one has a non-argon & non oil watch, does one have to have their watch movements serviced at RGM (or Germany), or can they can they take it just about anywhere that works on standard ETA or Sellita movements? Example, if watch is running slow or fast or if watch has been magnetized?


----------



## jopex

I serviced my U1 at local Omega service centar (it was small repair and cheaper then sending it back to Sinn). I also let Sinn know who did the reapair and why, as the watch was still under warranty. They didn't mind.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vince.cb

I don't like these posts, they make me jealous hehe


----------



## TMGecko




----------



## freeman4ever

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*

OK, OK, so it's not a Sinn watch, but it is a Sinn strap! Not sure why I didn't try this sooner - just discovered that the Sinn strap fits my Wilson Watch Works titanium diver (44mm w/ 22mm lugs). |>


----------



## SteamJ

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*



freeman4ever said:


> OK, OK, so it's not a Sinn watch, but it is a Sinn strap! Not sure why I didn't try this sooner - just discovered that the Sinn strap fits my Wilson Watch Works titanium diver (44mm w/ 22mm lugs). |>


Good match and it's a good looking watch.


----------



## Jonpod

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*


----------



## picklepossy

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*



rockmastermike said:


>


Beautiful. Want one. Selling?


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*



picklepossy said:


> Beautiful. Want one. Selling?


Thank you very much, but not selling at the moment. The person I bought it from has right of first refusal, however.


----------



## Tim63FFC

....Hi, thought I would show off my one and only Sinn - at the moment! Have a hankering for one of the 140 A versions, not sure which, but they are all a significant wedge new. I present the 356 Jubilaum.







[/URL][


----------



## MRobertson

Tim63FFC said:


> ....Hi, thought I would show off my one and only Sinn - at the moment! Have a hankering for one of the 140 A versions, not sure which, but they are all a significant wedge new. I present the 356 Jubilaum.[


Nice watch! I just recently got my first Sinn, a 358 Jubiläum too. Looks great on the NATO!


----------



## Tim63FFC

Thank you! I thought the NATO just suited the Sinn, took a few attempts to find the right shade of grey......


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Grey nato!


----------



## myrr




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Currywurst

My Sinn 358 in the summer of Germany (-;


----------



## Currywurst

:-D






Der Sinn sieht gut aus ... ((-;


----------



## tekong

Outdoor shot


----------



## antjama

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*

usually on a bracelet...but not always


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: Show your Sinn...rubber strap!*


----------



## cheoah

Wear it every day, is less than 2 sec slow since setting 6 weeks ago.









Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
Please forgive typos and commas


----------



## i_am_gulo

U1 SDR ...


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## b'oris




----------



## AndiS




----------



## solo-act




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Vig2000

The UX is truly a weekend warrior:


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike

love the dome on this one. well, that and everything else. today on #drewleather


----------



## illumidata

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## rockmastermike

illumidata said:


> Sent from behind the looking glass


Looks great on the bracelet!


----------



## Embryo

rockmastermike said:


> love the dome on this one. well, that and everything else. today on #drewleather


Love that domed plexi too. Wish it came with a brushed case, though.


----------



## pomme de terre

Picked up a 556i from a local AD a couple months ago after spending many hours deciding which Sinn to get. I really wish there was a tegimented version, but I do love the satinized finish. Either way, glad to be a Sinner b-)


----------



## logan2z

pomme de terre said:


> Picked up a 556i from a local AD a couple months ago after spending many hours deciding which Sinn to get. I really wish there was a tegimented version, but I do love the satinized finish. Either way, glad to be a Sinner b-)
> 
> View attachment 1808434


Nice 556.

There's a local AD in Toronto??


----------



## Squiddo

Happy Friday


----------



## fasyl

Sinn EZM3


----------



## somewhere21




----------



## pomme de terre

logan2z said:


> Nice 556.
> 
> There's a local AD in Toronto??


Yup, Louis Black. They only carry a couple models in store (like the UX), so my 556i had to be ordered in direct from Sinn in Germany.


----------



## logan2z

pomme de terre said:


> Yup, Louis Black. They only carry a couple models in store (like the UX), so my 556i had to be ordered in direct from Sinn in Germany.


I don't believe they're an AD. The only AD in Canada and the US is Watchbuys.


----------



## pomme de terre

logan2z said:


> I don't believe they're an AD. The only AD in Canada and the US is Watchbuys.


They are an AD and I have confirmed this directly with Sinn.


----------



## Jwiner

103 on NATO. My favorite daily.


----------



## AndiS

A later Sinn ;-)
Allowed ?
The Guinand Buren 12 Chronomatic:


----------



## peksii

Got to love this piece ;-) Getting more wrist time than any other watch in my collection.


----------



## SteamJ

AndiS said:


> A later Sinn ;-)
> Allowed ?
> The Guinand Buren 12 Chronomatic:
> View attachment 1830986


I need to check out a Guinand up close one day but they're not easy to come by. Very nice!


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## jonathanp77

logan2z said:


> Nice 556.
> 
> There's a local AD in Toronto??


Yeah I'm interested in the answer to this. I didn't know there's a Sinn AD in Toronto. I just bought this one from Watchbuys.

My 1st but definitely will not be my only Sinn


----------



## logan2z

jonathanp77 said:


> Yeah I'm interested in the answer to this. I didn't know there's a Sinn AD in Toronto. I just bought this one from Watchbuys.
> 
> My 1st but definitely will not be my only Sinn
> 
> View attachment 1862338


I think the answer is that they are not an AD.


----------



## cadeallaw

watchdaddy1 said:


>


you favor your Max Bill or U1 more?


----------



## watchdaddy1

cadeallaw said:


> you favor your Max Bill or U1 more?


I Can't compare those two.
2 completely different pieces.

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadeallaw

watchdaddy1 said:


> I Can't compare those two.
> 2 completely different pieces.


but if you had to choose:
Hypo- lets say the evil little watch goblin was going to steal all your watches but one while you slept. would you rather him leave behind the Max Bill or the U1?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Max Bill then,No Sinn , no Max Bill. Shyt I don't know.That's a tough 1 to answer.

FINAL ANSWER
Max Bill 


Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadeallaw

Max Bill is on my short list... Love my U1... Just curious. Honestly, so long as you watch goblin-proof your residence, you won't worry about such things


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## evasive

on a zulu strap


----------



## MJM




----------



## Sklegg

My humble, beloved 556i edc.


----------



## jonathanp77

Have a great weekend everyone and Happy Halloween!


----------



## stefano11

just got this Sinn 856 utc off the FS forum and have been wearing it all week...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattthefish

Fresh out of the box!


----------



## cadeallaw

6068 NK?... looks amazing. I keep going back to it on watch buys and have resisted thus far. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Mattthefish

cadeallaw said:


> 6068 NK?... looks amazing. I keep going back to it on watch buys and have resisted thus far. Let me know what you think of it.


My initial impression is that this watch punches high for the price. It is the most simple of the Frankfurt line but IMO still keeps up with its big brothers. It has a beautifully domed sapphire so it has a little of a vintage flair and it wears slightly larger due to the dial/bezel ratio. The dial has a subtle burst effect and the limited edition subtext is subdued, which in low light is hardly visible keeping the dial from looking cluttered. I was very skeptical about the subdial since other watches I have owned with this feature had excess play. I was very surprised to see that the subdial crown has a tension spring which keeps the numbers perfectly aligned. Perfect! I have not timed the watch yet so I do not have any information on that but this movement has potential for COSC specs. For the price, I'm very pleased!


----------



## EROKS

Can you post a few wrist shots?


----------



## Mattthefish

EROKS said:


> Can you post a few wrist shots?


Certainly, but you will have to excuse the PJs  . For reference, my wrist is between 6.75 - 7.0" depending on the weather.


----------



## robncircus

Here's mine.


----------



## inspektor.rother




----------



## EROKS

Mattthefish said:


> Certainly, but you will have to excuse the PJs  . For reference, my wrist is between 6.75 - 7.0" depending on the weather.


Thanks! I have the same wrist size. It does seem to have a nice wrist presence for its size. I'm very seriously considering this watch. How is the lume? Does the crown screw down?


----------



## Mattthefish

Lume is good for the size of the indices and hands but it's not spectacular. The crowns do not screw down but the watch is water resistant to 100m. The overall feel of the watch is typical Sinn quality.


----------



## Hunterfate

Today this Sinn


----------



## cle_steve

Had been looking for a 103 for a while and came across a 103 A SA "Panda". Love the look of this dial looks good on a variety of strap options I think. Currently on black stitch leather Sinn strap.


----------



## ajdh

My 857UTC. I love this watch but the only drawback is the occasional disappearance of the second time zone hand.


----------



## iLuveketchup

Are the 856 and 857 the same case size, but 857 stated to be bigger due to the bezel?

nvm: Found my answer. The case is bigger with the 857. Thanks.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Highlyironic73

New to me, 103 ST SA AR UTC


----------



## stevent

From a few days ago


----------



## madridgeback

peksii said:


> Got to love this piece ;-) Getting more wrist time than any other watch in my collection.
> View attachment 1836730


I know what you mean only had mine a couple of months and it ain't left my wrist


----------



## madridgeback




----------



## Mark McK

Here's my 3 Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark McK

. My U2 didn't make my last post.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbear

Trying out a third strap already. OD NATO PVD from Infantry via Amazon.




























The thicker NATO is tough to get on, and makes the already tall U2 sit up to ~20mm on the wrist. Tower of power for sure.










Was concerned about the PVD not matching, since I don't have an SDR bezel (until I get a U1 SDR and swap back and forth) but they blend into the strap itself pretty well.


----------



## peeweedogue

That is very nice !!!


----------



## lastshotkid

rockmastermike said:


>


These really look fantastic in pictures and real life. Just got mine today and feeling jubilant about it!


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## Mark McK

having a working vacation break with my Sinn 142 at my side(wrist).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

makmakako said:


> My first post. But more importantly, my first Sinn 356 on a Maratac NATO.
> View attachment 726146
> 
> View attachment 726147
> 
> 
> ... by the way, what do you think of the strap choice? My wrist is too small for the Sinn black leather strap that it came with. I'm waiting on a brown leather Hadley Roma. I'll probably have to punch a hole in it. I was thinking of getting a green or a silver/gray Zulu.
> 
> M


Nah looks good on that mate nice to have a bit of contrast I have my u1 on the bracelet but have a look at the oxford coloured NATO green & black with a hint of red to highlight the dial mine is on my alpha Daytona at the most but without changing it here's a pic


makmakako said:


> My first post. But more importantly, my first Sinn 356 on a Maratac NATO.
> View attachment 726146
> 
> View attachment 726147
> 
> 
> ... by the way, what do you think of the strap choice? My wrist is too small for the Sinn black leather strap that it came with. I'm waiting on a brown leather Hadley Roma. I'll probably have to punch a hole in it. I was thinking of getting a green or a silver/gray Zulu.
> 
> M


Nah looks good on that mate nice to have a bit of contrast I have my u1 on the bracelet but have a look at the oxford coloured NATO green & black with a hint of red to highlight the dial mine is on my alpha Daytona at the most but without changing it here's a pic


----------



## madridgeback




----------



## madridgeback

Just changed it for ya markmakako what d'ya think?


----------



## madridgeback




----------



## madridgeback

Tan leather?


----------



## madridgeback




----------



## stevent

Got a few straps in from black Friday sales, green shell cordovan nato from Ashland here with Carmina boot and Ashland wallet


----------



## freeman4ever

Fresh back from repair and service...


----------



## Thunderbear

I've changed the strap on my Sinn more than anything other than my Suunto Core.. 5 changes in a week, (2 today) so far.

Only "black Friday" purchase was a PVD NATO 5 ring khaki strap and this green creation from Crown and Buckle:

































That lasted all of 4 hours.. then swapped for the khaki PVD NATO it's currently still on. I alternate desert tan and olive drab paracord bracelets, so it's nice to have matching NATO straps.


----------



## SignalCreekStraps

My U2 on canvas with deployant!


----------



## whywatch9

144 +142


----------



## heebs

whywatch9 said:


> 144 +142


144 + 142 over here too. Plus that other one.








[


----------



## Thunderbear

So does the 11:00 crown turn the inner bezel on the 142?


----------



## ca_ng

My two Sinns. New to the world of watches, Sinn and WUS, I've had the 6068 for a few months and recently acquired the 556i as a companion.


----------



## heebs

Thunderbear said:


> So does the 11:00 crown turn the inner bezel on the 142?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## WithinSymmetry

Hey all, new to this thread. I really do love my Sinn U1. 
Literally a watch meant for the outdoors!


----------



## SteamJ

whywatch9 said:


> 144 +142





***** said:


> 144 + 142 over here too. Plus that other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


My 142 D1 as it currently looks. It was just bead blasted (watch and bracelet). had the chrono hands repainted and the hour/minute hands re-lumed. It's missing the lower pusher since it snapped off during the re-finishing work but it's at RGM now getting it, the case tube and the crown replaced and the movement serviced. I'm hoping to have the watch back in January.











Thunderbear said:


> So does the 11:00 crown turn the inner bezel on the 142?


Yes.


----------



## sixfignig




----------



## AndiS




----------



## epezikpajoow




----------



## jonathanp77

356 Flieger II


----------



## Semper Jeep

Watches and phones do not like the stone floors in my kitchen. :-(










Oh well. Time to test out the warranty.


----------



## madridgeback

Semper Jeep said:


> Watches and phones do not like the stone floors in my kitchen. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Time to test out the warranty.


Ouch! For reference how much is a new crystal fitted?


----------



## EDNX

Sinn 156 on Novavit Sinn bracelet.


----------



## Semper Jeep

madridgeback said:


> Ouch! For reference how much is a new crystal fitted?


I don't know. Talking to the folks at WatchBuys, it sounds like they will cover it so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the only cost to me out of pocket is the shipping. I will definitely update the thread though once I get more info.


----------



## Mark McK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## cats33cats

EDNX said:


> Sinn 156 on Novavit Sinn bracelet.


That bracelet is awesome, where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## EDNX

The bracelet is Sinn signed and made by NSA Swiss.


----------



## b'oris

Almost parted with my U1 for a second time.....didn't do it.....phew!


----------



## Thunderbear

Well, if you ever change your mind.. I'm eventually after an SDR U1 for bezel swaps with my U2.


----------



## b'oris

Thunderbear said:


> Well, if you ever change your mind.. I'm eventually after an SDR U1 for bezel swaps with my U2.


Noted :-!


----------



## ten13th




----------



## Grand Psyko

857 UTC TESTAF LH










Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## windows95

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SignalCreekStraps

1 of only 50, Japanese release only. Just picked this up and I love it.


----------



## madridgeback

SignalCreekStraps said:


> 1 of only 50, Japanese release only. Just picked this up and I love it.


Very nice looks kinda big. Can you tell me the size please?


----------



## SignalCreekStraps

It's 43mm. I think it's the same case as the 757. It's not that big. My wrist is 6.75"! Lol


----------



## cjurvane

As new member to the Forum and to the Sinn community. Here is a picture of my most favorite watch: Sinn U2 (tegimented).









Christian


----------



## AndiS




----------



## TMGecko

Today


----------



## Nono01

Little cold but it can take it no problem


----------



## Zidane




----------



## zquek

My fav Sinn 356 Fleiger (German day wheel) on an aftermarket rubber strap.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Thunderbear

Is that an Arc'Teryx covert sweater? Think I have the same one.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Thunderbear

cats33cats said:


> Sent from my iPhone using


Yep. I thought it was the same one!


----------



## Hijak




----------



## bighank

New Christmas Present to myself...


----------



## ten13th

Hijak said:


> View attachment 2526602


Beautiful photo of a beautiful watch. That dial under the domes crystal is amazing.


----------



## Waser

ten13th said:


> Beautiful photo of a beautiful watch. That dial under the domes crystal is amazing.


Agreed it's fabulous! Should have bought one when I had the chance. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makmakako




----------



## jonathanp77

makmakako said:


> View attachment 2547978


On point


----------



## jonathanp77

Let's have a couple of more pics of the 356 Flieger copper dial.


----------



## watchmego3000

From office chair to lift chair..?


----------



## ck1109

Sinn T2


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## AndiS




----------



## NedSchneebly




----------



## AndiS




----------



## logan2z

AndiS said:


> View attachment 2587210


Really like that Guinand. There aren't too many Sinn branded watches with a bicompax layout.


----------



## Thunderbear

Thought you guys would get a kick out of the impression my U2 left in the leather NATO I had it on last week..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Reversed the image for legibility, of course.


----------



## Waser

Just received this on Friday. Over the moon with it! Has a few marks here or there but it's in very good overall condition and was serviced by Sinn two months ago.

I'm thinking of putting it on a Gasgasbones velcro strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Waser said:


> Just received this on Friday. Over the moon with it! Has a few marks here or there but it's in very good overall condition and was serviced by Sinn two months ago.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting it on a Gasgasbones velcro strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Triple 2....terrific pick up....I reckon would look great on nearly any strap....all the best Dave


----------



## AndiS




----------



## lastshotkid




----------



## zainabdulrahman




----------



## kalibur

Mid-week affair


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Really liking on 856 on this black bund strap at the moment, as a change from the tegimented bracelet


----------



## Thunderbear

kalibur said:


> Mid-week affair


The U2 is by far, my favorite in the U/EZM line. Your case and crown are more reflective than mine, has it been refinished at all?


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## heebs

This beauty today! It's getting kind of beat up and starting to finally show signs of use. Just the way I like it. My hope is to present this watch years down the road all full of wear, wabi, and great stories.


----------



## botvidsson

My EZM3.


----------



## enkidu

Waser said:


> Just received this on Friday. Over the moon with it! Has a few marks here or there but it's in very good overall condition and was serviced by Sinn two months ago.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting it on a Gasgasbones velcro strap.


Congratulations! They are awesome on the GGB strap. That and the factory rubber are the two strap options I like with mine.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Waser

enkidu said:


> Congratulations! They are awesome on the GGB strap. That and the factory rubber are the two strap options I like with mine.


Funnily enough I just ordered a black GGB ZeroZero with red stitching. Think it will be a perfect match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman

Anyone thinking of selling his 103 St.? I'm lusting over one now. Losing sleep over it. Very unhealthy. Tsk tsk..


----------



## P_Y

Really nice watch. Very good quality. If Sinn had an oyster bracelet (like my Deepsea), also made with mat steel and same width as silicone strap, then i believe that we could talk about perfection.


----------



## Thunderbear

They do, the U bracelets are all bead blasted finish to match. The tegimented bracelet is also blasted, but with more scratch resistance and a slightly darker finish color.


----------



## P_Y

Thunderbear said:


> They do, the U bracelets are all bead blasted finish to match. The tegimented bracelet is also blasted, but with more scratch resistance and a slightly darker finish color.


Yes i know. But i don't like so much the design of their bracelet. I would prefer a more thick bracelet just like the design of Deepsea but with the same width to all its length. I know this kind of bracelet doesn't exist. Even Rolex oyster width is becoming smaller close to clasp. Just a thought i had. I think that would look nice. It doesn't matter.


----------



## watchdaddy1

For the lovers & the haters...Sinn U1 w/ some colorful Shark Shoes


----------



## SteamJ

watchdaddy1 said:


> For the lovers & the haters...Sinn U1 w/ some colorful Shark Shoes


I love the strap. Great combo.


----------



## watchdaddy1

SteamJ said:


> I love the strap. Great combo.


Thanks Jason ..It's an OEM Anonimo strap....


----------



## cats33cats

I've been wearing it on the bracelet a lot recently, still unsure if it's too 'bling' on the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Sentient_meat

Just picked it up from a forum member and sized it. I'm loving it.


----------



## Dufresne

Snowshoeing with my 657.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## zquek

Sinn 356 with Hypergrand 20mm nato strap. I love the printed designs.


----------



## stefano11

getting ready for the blizzard









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_hangglider

My first Sinn:


----------



## jonathanp77

356 Flieger II


----------



## gasspasser

This is my 3rd Sinn (and the smallest!) and I like it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_hangglider

gasspasser said:


> This is my 3rd Sinn (and the smallest!) and I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! What's your wrist size?


----------



## gasspasser

mt_hangglider said:


> Very nice! What's your wrist size?


A very flat 6.25" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

gasspasser said:


> This is my 3rd Sinn (and the smallest!) and I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great pic! Just a super clear dial layout looks really good on the NATO....all the best Dave


----------



## gasspasser

DaveandStu said:


> great pic! Just a super clear dial layout looks really good on the NATO....all the best Dave


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Judge

That was my EZM3. I like the Bond Zulus.


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## Broadside

Just picked this up from a forum member (thanks Tom!)


----------



## ABrownBlackBear

EZM-3 newly in from WUS user Hector325. My first Sinn. Love it!


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## blowfish89

New Sinner. Received it yesterday. Watching the Superbowl with it now.


----------



## johnr41a

Just got this a couple weeks ago. 104 St Sa. Love this thing.


----------



## wellyite

My new addition. Arrived today and I'm stoked!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

can only always marvel at the 5100 lemania...have a good one guys


----------



## David Woo

DaveandStu said:


> can only always marvel at the 5100 lemania.


sometimes old school is the best: very nice.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Broadside

Just picked up my 4th Sinn.....I may have a bit of a problem....


----------



## wellyite

I totally get that passion. This is my first and only but probably not my last Sinn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarnetv

Got a new rally strap for my 103 St


----------



## absoludicrous

Here's my new 556a on a Sinn leather deployment strap. I fell in love with the Sinn brand when I first found out about them years ago, but the practicality of owning a $1000 watch wasn't there. After dabbling with a Seiko SRP043K2 (still own and love) and a Steinhart OVM, I finally sold off a few watches to make way for this. Couldn't be more happy with the fit, finish and smaller size. I just love the thing.


----------



## wellyite

Perfect outdoors watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

U1 SDR,


----------



## pomme de terre

Not quite in it's natural habitat... ;-)


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## gdest

pomme de terre said:


> Not quite in it's natural habitat... ;-)


Bon appetite!


----------



## madridgeback

thought I'd try mine on a 5 ring Zulu what do you all think?


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## wellyite

madridgeback said:


> thought I'd try mine on a 5 ring Zulu what do you all think?


That looks great. How does it wear - looks like comfy leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_

My favorite high-quality, low-key watch:


----------



## jonathanp77

157


----------



## Hakkajai

Would love to see some wrist shots of a Sinn 6068nk! Tempted by the beaut! Any mini review would be appreciated!


----------



## Waser

Just back from a Sinn service... Looks like new except they left some dust on the dial! So it'll be going back to them for another clean up in a few days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Waser said:


> Just back from a Sinn service... Looks like new except they left some dust on the dial! So it'll be going back to them for another clean up in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good looking piece. Did you send it to Germany or did RGM do the service?


----------



## Waser

Hoppyjr said:


> It's a good looking piece. Did you send it to Germany or did RGM do the service?


I'm based in the UK so I sent it directly to Sinn Frankfurt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

Waser said:


>


the arktis is such a cool piece, enjoy it.


----------



## longstride




----------



## Rbateson

Today just before lunch by the very cold Irish Sea West Coast of Cumbria UK me and my UX on the squeezed in ISO it doesn't get much better.


----------



## jonathanp77

157 Ti Ty


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## somewhere21




----------



## DaveandStu

jonathanp77 said:


> 157 Ti Ty


Great match up with strap..looks extremely comfortable on your wrist...Dave


----------



## Lomaing 103 st

Fresh pics from this saturday (yesterday)


----------



## blowfish89

Congrats man !!!!!


----------



## jonathanp77

DaveandStu said:


> Great match up with strap..looks extremely comfortable on your wrist...Dave


Thanks. Yes it's a very nice strap and comfortable strap.


----------



## WindMe




----------



## Lomaing 103 st




----------



## madridgeback

wellyite said:


> That looks great. How does it wear - looks like comfy leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is comfy but to be honest it makes the watch sit too high on the wrist as it's quite a thick watch anyway so put it back on the bracelet which I think suits it better


----------



## Lomaing 103 st




----------



## SteamJ

Not a watch but a freshly bead blasted bracelet for my 142 D1 which is likely to be done with being serviced today after 6 months of refinishing, repair and service. I'm just excited that I at least have the bracelet.


----------



## the_Dentist

103 st sa on a brown nato.


----------



## longstride

EZM1 over the Alps at 37000Ft.


----------



## heebs

This one today. If could only keep one watch, this would be it.


----------



## stevent

A few 103 photos from past month

Sun setting on a plane







Heathrow, bezel popped off. Side question do I just pop it back on or was I supposed to do something else?







With some boba


----------



## Lomaing 103 st




----------



## Lomaing 103 st




----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## freeman4ever

It's a sad day. My 757UTC is on its way to its new caretaker...


----------



## ca_ng

My 6068 NK on a Hodinkee single-piece leather nato, a really lovely strap. The Sinn strap is great too but this one is more casual. I noticed that a non-NK 6068 is now on the Sinn/Watchbuys website, and I'm glad I managed to get this limited edition, and at the lower price!


----------



## DrGonzo

My first Sinn!


----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## Lomaing 103 st




----------



## shaneotool

got this recently to join my U1


----------



## kca

Feels SO good to be Sinning again after selling my 103 a Sa a ways back. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

Wear my sinn this Sunday


----------



## DaveandStu

You guys got me in....great pieces..have a good one Dave


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Waser

Any excuse for another shot of the new arrival. 










Love the dome!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

New arrival! Sinn EZM13 on Hirsch Tiger strap

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

gasspasser said:


>


Congrats on the score - you just beat me to it, still waiting on my EZM13 to arrive. Was considering a Hirsch Robby for mine too!


----------



## gasspasser

dinexus said:


> Congrats on the score - you just beat me to it, still waiting on my EZM13 to arrive. Was considering a Hirsch Robby for mine too!


Thanks! The Hirsch Tiger is super comfy and great quality too.


----------



## Waser

Trying the 356 on NATO today.










Here's another pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwtang

Going casual for the night


----------



## chadcs8972




----------



## Bigjamesdean




----------



## Jrsnow

Just got this in...


----------



## ten13th




----------



## woodchuck

My favorite


----------



## Verydark

Still on honeymoon...


----------



## SteamJ

My 142 D1 came back on Friday after 164 days out for cosmetic work, repair and service. I couldn't be happier with the results and this will not leave my wrist for a long time.

Before:








And after!


----------



## 41Mets

Just got this today in a trade for an omega seamaster. Perhaps that watch had slightly more value but I didn't have any chronos and this watch is simply gorgeous:


----------



## mandroid

After lurking for almost two years I thought it was time I gave some love to my first real watch purchase, my daily wearer Sinn 556i









I've got a Stowa MO on the way, I'll be ordering an Apple watch in a month and I've been to see my local Sinn dealer to try on the 856 UTC and 856 S UTC a few times because I'm in love. But there will always be a special place in my heart for this guy, even if I've banged him up a little over the last few years!


----------



## BDNGRD




----------



## freeman4ever

^ a Michael Jackson song comes to mind... VERY cool.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 41Mets

double posted and I can't figure out how to delete. sorrY!


----------



## ten13th




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## nicoGT

my 656, have a nice day ;-)


----------



## AndiS




----------



## BDNGRD

E & I? I always think of a Cole Porter classic...


----------



## m6rk

Just received my 358 acrylic yesterday. I bought it with the bracelet but purchased a few leather bands with it as well. I'm not sure I like the look of the bracelet. It's beautifully made but the bright silver matt finish reminds me of silver spray paint. I immediately replaced it with a dark brown leather alligator pattern strap. What a difference. I just think a leather strap really makes the watch stand out. So far I really like it.


----------



## m6rk

Sorry my photos so damn big!


----------



## blowfish89

Congrats m6rk. I love the bracelet (but I have a 103) but to each his own. There is no doubt that these Sinn chronos are as versatile as any other on looking good with multiple strap options.


----------



## m6rk

Thanks blowfish89. The 103 is beautiful as well and with the polished case probably comes off as dressy as it is casual to that's a plus. If I'm not mistaken, your bracelet looks more like brushed steel which in my opinion would look better than the bight silver matte look of the 358 bracelet. I wanted one without the bezel this time. I like the old school look. I might of even chose the 103 but that's the problem with Sinn, most of us simply can't see them side by side, or even see them at all without ordering one.


----------



## blowfish89

m6rk said:


> Thanks blowfish89. The 103 is beautiful as well and with the polished case probably comes off as dressy as it is casual to that's a plus. If I'm not mistaken, your bracelet looks more like brushed steel which in my opinion would look better than the bight silver matte look of the 358 bracelet. I wanted one without the bezel this time. I like the old school look. I might of even chose the 103 but that's the problem with Sinn, most of us simply can't see them side by side, or even see them at all without ordering one.


Yes, it is a brushed steel bracelet with polished center links, unlike the beadblasted steel of the 356 (and I presume 358 too). I agree on the lack of availability, looks like you and I are neighbors  However, I have bought almost all of my watches sight unseen now, some watches are just too good to pass up.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## 41Mets

Sinn 103 A SA


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

jaywinston41 said:


> Sinn 103 A SA


I'm obsessed with this watch! Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Thanks it's so awesome. I traded an omega for it it better be!!


----------



## cpl

jaywinston41 said:


> Thanks it's so awesome. I traded an omega for it it better be!!


How do you find it? Is it very thick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

It definitely sits higher on the wrist but it isn't something I have had trouble getting used to. There's one on eBay right now and that person was open to a possible trade when I had asked.


----------



## travistan

Loving my U1


----------



## Lomaing 103 st

Sinn in fire, the flame of love


----------



## trecool

As a huge fan of this brand I've had my share of different models but this one is tops for me. The design, amazing balance for a chrono, and of course the movement. Was lucky to find one of the early versions in mint condition from Germany. If I had to nit pick it would be the lume. Understandable for a classic but the whole package makes up for it in a big way. Here is my 156.....










And on the W&W Olive strap......










TGIF!


----------



## m6rk

My new 358 with alligator style leather strap and a Sinn deployment clasp from a previous purchase.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Gdcigars555




----------



## 41Mets

Anyone know where to find a sinn deployant?


----------



## Hakkajai




----------



## ezm




----------



## Broadside

That's a badass look with the green rubber!



ezm said:


> View attachment 3298202


----------



## Zidane




----------



## Quotron

ezm said:


> View attachment 3298202


Very cool look, the black with the OD green. I like the sterile dial with 10 o'clock crown, and all white seconds hand. Not very common


----------



## mwilson317

I just put a Hirsch Terra strap on my 856. Liking it a lot.


----------



## dnslater




----------



## Serpentor

So happy with my new Sinn 856 UTC. Bought it last week at Erikson Urhandel, the only Sinn AD in Sweden. My plan was first to go for the black one but I changed my mind in the last second.


----------



## madridgeback

Guys I have a sinn u1 and somehow I have managed to put a couple of nasty scratches in the bracelet doe's anyone know if they will buff out or will it have to be bead blasted again any help will be much appreciated "I should have spent the extra on tegimented"


----------



## alfred.newman

jaywinston41 said:


> Anyone know where to find a sinn deployant?


Watchbuys sells them at the "Sinn Straps" section of their website. (Look at the very bottom of the page.)


----------



## Waser

New Hirsch Liberty strap on my Sinn 356. I like this combo.



















The more I wear it the more I think the 356 is a leather strap or nato strap watch. I might sell the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Waser said:


> New Hirsch Liberty strap on my Sinn 356. I like this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I wear it the more I think the 356 is a leather strap or nato strap watch. I might sell the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got this strap for another watch but have been looking to get a 356 and really dig this combo. 
Do you find anything off about how liberty matches up with the 356?


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## DrVenkman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

cle_steve said:


> I just got this strap for another watch but have been looking to get a 356 and really dig this combo.
> Do you find anything off about how liberty matches up with the 356?


I think it's a great combo. If I was being really really picky I'd say that the stitching colour is a tiny bit off. The dial numerals and markers are pure white on the 356 while the stitching on the strap is an off white colour. Apart from that it's perfect. The thickness matches the case of the 356 perfectly. I did replace the polished Hirsch buckle with an unsigned bead blasted buckle and it matches perfectly with the case finish.

All together for £38 it's a good solution considering the official Sinn strap would be more expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Waser said:


> I think it's a great combo. If I was being really really picky I'd say that the stitching colour is a tiny bit off. The dial numerals and markers are pure white on the 356 while the stitching on the strap is an off white colour. Apart from that it's perfect. The thickness matches the case of the 356 perfectly. I did replace the polished Hirsch buckle with an unsigned bead blasted buckle and it matches perfectly with the case finish.
> 
> All together for £38 it's a good solution considering the official Sinn strap would be more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried that strap with a deployment clasp before?


----------



## Waser

cle_steve said:


> Have you tried that strap with a deployment clasp before?


No, I haven't. It's pretty thick so not sure how compatible it would be with a deployant clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## jdavis234




----------



## dnslater




----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## nicoGT

656 with it's new bracelet


----------



## EROKS

jpfwatch said:


> View attachment 3366474
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Never saw this one before but I like it!


----------



## 41Mets

Finally got my preowned bracelet. I have a question about the way the end link fits. It wiggles a bit, as I think a hollow end link may do..and it isn't lining up exactly against the lugs. Is this typical or should I have someone who knows what they are doing adjust it a bit? Thanks!


----------



## blowfish89

Its not a very exact fit on my 103 either. And the divers extension comes off way too easily.


----------



## 41Mets

Rob at watchbuys says its an old bracelet not specifically made for this 103. BUT...I gently played with the end link and I think it's already better- 1. old pic 2. readjusted pic 3. Old 4. Readjusted


----------



## 41Mets

That happened on my omega SMP. Diver extension would undo half the time.


----------



## blowfish89

Still, this is probably my favorite bracelet. Its solidly built, and I really like the polish/brush mix and the rectangular center link shape, which reminds me of a PP Nautilus bracelet.


----------



## 41Mets

going to cape cod the polished links


----------



## 41Mets

After just a few minutes of cape cod cloth to the polished links. Came out well, I think!


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## DaveandStu

Finally found the strap it came with!!


----------



## wedgehammer

a new addition to my collection and the second lemania in the family


----------



## Broadside

Popped the EZM 2 onto a leather Nato from C&B....this little guy seems to look good on anything....


----------



## SteamJ

wedgehammer said:


> a new addition to my collection and the second lemania in the family


Beautiful! Mine says hi.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Strepper

One and only Sinn, so far - 857 UTC TESTAF


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## heebs

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 3386674


I love the 801! Thanks for sharing this rare bird.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Sure thing. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## wedgehammer

SteamJ said:


>


beautiful condition!


----------



## wedgehammer

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 3386722


beautiful! somehow reminds me of an mm300... didn't know about this model, thanks!


----------



## SteamJ

wedgehammer said:


> beautiful condition!


Thanks! It took a lot of money to get it back to that condition.


----------



## 41Mets

A nice daytime shot that still shows the lume


----------



## David Woo

m6rk said:


> that's the problem with Sinn, most of us simply can't see them side by side, or even see them at all without ordering one.


Rob/WB is considering the OC as the next location for the LA roadshow: give him a shout to lobby for it.


----------



## David Woo

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 3386674
> View attachment 3386682
> View attachment 3386714
> View attachment 3386722


very nice, i flipped mine last year.


----------



## David Woo

the 801, now long gone:


----------



## wedgehammer

SteamJ said:


> Thanks! It took a lot of money to get it back to that condition.


i feel you man, i just got quotes for re-blasting my 142's case 😥


----------



## PeteVanF

Can finally add one of my own, with another coming later...


----------



## PeteVanF

And thanks to the UPS man thats just been, this:










Late to the brand but I feel theres more to come


----------



## slivver71

Beat up U1 SDR...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

PeteVanF said:


>


love that diapal gray dial and bezel, very nice. 2 in a day, you're on a roll


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Stockegsix

New to me...


----------



## DaveandStu

...


----------



## notbulbous

Been lurking for a while. First post on this forum with my new Sinn

And a 556i lume shot

Thanks everyone for contributing to such an informative site!


----------



## blowfish89

notbulbous said:


> Been lurking for a while. First post on this forum with my new Sinn
> 
> And a 556i lume shot
> 
> Thanks everyone for contributing to such an informative site!
> 
> View attachment 3430714


Welcome, and what a great first post !


----------



## 41Mets

103 lume


----------



## jdavis234

St. Martin weekend with the 556.


----------



## David Woo

jdavis234 said:


> View attachment 3431674


now that's a sunset, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pepcr1

Sinn U1 SDR on n80 Canvas,


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemoskywalker

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts on this strap? Yay or nay?


----------



## jonathanp77

Yay


----------



## dinexus

Been wanting to say "I have Sinned" for years, but it took this one to really light a fire in my wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

jaywinston41 said:


> Thoughts on this strap? Yay or nay?


Nay.

I think a black Di-modell Chronossimo for that classic Sinn look.

PS Been looking to buy a panda chrono...either like yours (you pointed me to one on ebay) or Tudor big block but not both. Decided on the Tudor, got it yesterday. Silver dial with black subdials. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbear

The color is great contrast with the panda, but the stitching is not quite the right shade of white nor lined up particularly well.


----------



## sinizurri

Traded my Doxa 1500T (44,7 mm) to this beauty (41 mm). My wrist appreciates! Sehr gut!


----------



## Sticks83

I just picked up my Sinn 857 UTC from another member and slapped on a new tegimented bracelet. Very impressed with the overall quality.


----------



## Hoppyjr

857 here too.


----------



## 41Mets

Just can't get enough


----------



## 41Mets

Thunderbear said:


> The color is great contrast with the panda, but the stitching is not quite the right shade of white nor lined up particularly well.


I do agree about the stitching


----------



## kalibur

Just got my 104 as well..stoked!


----------



## blowfish89

^I personally think it looks better than the newly released 104.


----------



## blowfish89

Lume is awesome, charges quick and comes up at the slightest darkness. I have owned it two months now, and never taken off the bracelet, I will do that when my Heuerville strap arrives


----------



## Waser

GGB strap on my EZM1










Got a special order buckle too. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoGT




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Mattthefish

Brand new and loving it!


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## ahkeelt

travistan said:


> View attachment 3276818
> 
> 
> Loving my U1


dude- there is a guy lying on the street right below your hand !!!


----------



## ahkeelt

jonathanp77 said:


>


Pin a sea of black and white watches I'm wondering why isn't this forum lit with rave reviews and wrist shot like yours.

B e a u t i f u l ,,,


----------



## alfred.newman

356 Acrylic bought last week at Sinn Factory Store in Frankfurt.

























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pj228

My first Sinn arrived today. The 144 GMT Ti version, from 2010.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Mattthefish

The second hand and date all but disappear under low light on the Military Type III making it super easy to read.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Riding weather










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Coffee break. Been really enjoying my first foray not only into Sinn, but chronograph territory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdcigars555




----------



## heebs

EZM= Mission Timer. In this case I was timing contractions all afternoon. Mama put up a valiant fight but after being awake for 36 hours and contractions/labour for 24 of those hours she finally opted for an epidural and some much needed sleep. It's 5am and I've only been up 24 hrs and I'm still feeling fairly fresh.

Here's my view right now: sleeping wife, getting ready for the final stages and my trusty EZM-3 companion.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Also a Helmut-Sinn - Watch ;-)


----------



## 41Mets

Back on the leather until the new bracelet arrives. Love how the matte dial comes out in the sunlight.


----------



## Jraul7

Took delivery of this one yesterday. My second U1, but this time I went with the SDR version. Digging it!


----------



## 41Mets

Wish I could affords this one!!


Jraul7 said:


> Took delivery of this one yesterday. My second U1, but this time I went with the SDR version. Digging it!


----------



## wellyite

That looks awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Jraul7 said:


> Took delivery of this one yesterday. My second U1, but this time I went with the SDR version. Digging it!


What strap is that? The hardware looks amazing.


----------



## dinexus

blowfish89 said:


> What strap is that? The hardware looks amazing.


My guess is that that's a TimeFactors NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman

3 months old. Some 556A lovin'.


----------



## zainabdulrahman

And one more from today...


----------



## Jraul7

dinexus said:


> My guess is that that's a TimeFactors NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct, best nato I've ever tried/owned. The hardware is really great.

Also comes in green:


----------



## ceasdan




----------



## ceasdan




----------



## PeteVanF

New today, and my 3rd Sinn


----------



## Hoppyjr

Jraul7 said:


> Took delivery of this one yesterday. My second U1, but this time I went with the SDR version. Digging it!


Works well on that Timefactors NATO pal!


----------



## Hoppyjr

857 UTC on Maratac Mil strap.


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteVanF

2 on the same page, result


----------



## Waser

My Flieger is back on bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

evening glow


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## 41Mets

Loving all these pics


----------



## msm5

After several years of oogling this one, I finally ponied up. My first Sinn, but I may need another, perhaps to replace my Spork?


----------



## Humanloop

This one is up for sale if anyone is interested...I love it and will miss it, but I see a few other great ones on the horizon.


----------



## dinexus

Dropped the EZM13 on a newly arrived Hirsch Accent and couldn't be happier. Nothing against the simple branded silicone OEM option or the stitched waterproof leather it came on, this strap just seems to fit the vibe a little better. One of the nicest straps I've ever owned - and more comfortable than even the gold standard of Isofrane. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

This is my 14 years old 6000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VVinstonVVolfe




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jonathanp77

week old pic but thought I'ld share.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## tekong

Just got this,


----------



## ahkeelt

Looks like no bracelet flare on that one - either its perfect for your wrist size or they fixed the bracelet! Looks great!



tekong said:


> Just got this,


----------



## AndiS

The new limited Sinn U2c - one of 50.
Build for the watch magazine "Chronos".
Launched at 5th of march , sold out at 24th of march.


----------



## 20100

Am really proud to show you my newly arrived 556A


----------



## wkw

This is an older 103 model that I picked up back in 2001. Flyback feature was one of the options available to models with 7750 and I added that as well.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever




----------



## logan2z

AndiS said:


> The new limited Sinn U2c - one of 50.
> Build for the watch magazine "Chronos".
> Launched at 5th of march , sold out at 24th of march.


Great watch. I wish Sinn would make this a regular model. Like the U212 in a more wearable package.


----------



## tekong

Good morning all, looking at cake stuffs....


----------



## Cedrone

Got this amazing timepiece a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Bumnah

Really enjoying the new (to me) bracelet on my 856 S. I had to show it off a little.


----------



## 20100

My 556 on a brown double-ridged leather strap.


----------



## jpfwatch

I just received my Sinn 240 St:


----------



## blowfish89

jpfwatch said:


> I just received my Sinn 240 St:
> 
> View attachment 3802298
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802306


First one around here I think, Congratulations !


----------



## PeteVanF

240 St is great, any chance of some bigger pics?


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## SteamJ

jpfwatch said:


> I just received my Sinn 240 St:
> 
> View attachment 3802298
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802306


Beautiful piece. I'd love to see some bigger pics as well.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## Higs




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## Waser

Just back from it's third(!!!) trip to the mothership to sort out a few issues. Looking as good as new now but I need to source a nice blue strap for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

My U1 on a mountain bike this evening.


----------



## Happytalk

Before I say goodbye. Here's my current one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shin Ryoku

I just got my first Sinn. Love, love, love this watch.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

I love how the AR makes the sapphire just disappear:


__
https://flic.kr/p/0

Couple more pics of the Z-Matten strap:


__
https://flic.kr/p/1


__
https://flic.kr/p/7


----------



## wedgehammer

my sinn 140/142 back from the spa:


----------



## SteamJ

wedgehammer said:


> my sinn 140/142 back from the spa:


Mine says hi!


----------



## wedgehammer

SteamJ: the 142 looks like it's better on bracelet. hmmm, maybe i will try that


----------



## 20100

My 556A on a Hirsch leather strap.


----------



## AndiS

One of 50: The Sinn U2c :


----------



## logan2z

AndiS said:


> One of 50: The Sinn U2c :


Great watch. So similar to the U212 but in a better sized package. I'm calling 'dibs' if you ever decide to sell


----------



## NachtWatch

Sinn U1-T


----------



## Quotron

Fully teg'd version has a real nice color hue to it, looks almost like titanium


----------



## D6AMIA6N

U1T SDR


----------



## David Woo

it's spring, and everything is in bloom.


----------



## NachtWatch

Quotron said:


> Fully teg'd version has a real nice color hue to it, looks almost like titanium


Sure does. In the sun light it shows big time.


----------



## blue2fire




----------



## beadlesabout

Had mine for a week now


----------



## DrVenkman

Waiting out tornado warnings in Ohio.


----------



## jsbx1

David Woo said:


> it's spring, and everything is in bloom.


David, Beautiful suede strap. What brand is it?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## blowfish89

beadlesabout said:


> Had mine for a week now
> 
> View attachment 3949362


What strap is this ?


----------



## beadlesabout

It's the canvas strap from my Hamilton khaki mechanical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz90

My new 856S UTC. I'm loving it so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Very nice!


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## David Woo

jsbx1 said:


> What brand is it?


hodinkee italian camo strap.


----------



## jsbx1

David Woo said:


> hodinkee italian camo strap.


Thanks for the reply. The camo pattern is so subtle. Love it.

T


----------



## ahkeelt

Long time since I wore it....


----------



## 41Mets

I think the U1 might have to be my next conquest. That's just a sweet looking watch. I like the UX and the non glare but can't deal with needing to send it to Germany for an oil change ;-)


----------



## 41Mets

This one looks so much more appealing on leather than on the bracelet. Is it the 556? What size is it?


beadlesabout said:


> Had mine for a week now
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3949362&d=1431377727"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3949378&d=1431377756"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## 20100

SINN 556A - Album on Imgur


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

wellyite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They still look great !! on the Sinn rubber Welly...Dave


----------



## wellyite

Cheers Dave, yeah I love it. Been admiring your 212! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## csabaw

I'm a long time admirer of the brand but this 144 is my first Sinn.


----------



## David Woo

csabaw said:


> I'm a long time admirer of the brand but this 144 is my first Sinn.


very nice chrono, and excellent photo. enjoy it!


----------



## csabaw

David Woo said:


> very nice chrono, and excellent photo. enjoy it!


Thanks |>


----------



## 41Mets

New stingray strap on my sinn


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rpss

rockmastermike said:


>


I was just about to order one of these. How are you liking it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sinn 6000.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

rpss said:


> I was just about to order one of these. How are you liking it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aesthetically it is breathtaking....it's cliche to say but honestly pictures do not do this watch justice. Mine has the solid back so no comment on the looks of the movement.
It wears like a dream, very balanced on the strap. When I bought it I was planning on buying the bracelet (and still might) but the OEM strap is very comfortable. 
Timing has been spot on since Saturday.
Yes, I am on the "honeymoon" but I have owned enough watches over the years to know when one will last longer than the others and this is one of those

On my 7 inch wrist:










An idea of how it sits on my wrist


----------



## rpss

rockmastermike said:


> aesthetically it is breathtaking....it's cliche to say but honestly pictures do not do this watch justice. Mine has the solid back so no comment on the looks of the movement.
> It wears like a dream, very balanced on the strap. When I bought it I was planning on buying the bracelet (and still might) but the OEM strap is very comfortable.
> Timing has been spot on since Saturday.
> Yes, I am on the "honeymoon" but I have owned enough watches over the years to know when one will last longer than the others and this is one of those
> 
> On my 7 inch wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An idea of how it sits on my wrist


So that's a cautious "thumbs up" then? 

Thanks, I'll order in confidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler73

New Sinn 857 arrived today:


----------



## Higs




----------



## cmaese

*356 Flieger On Green Nato*

Here is my new 356 Flieger on a green Nato


----------



## dinexus

Running the EZM13 on an orange Bond:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamDJ

A couple pictures of my Sinn 103 HM


----------



## wellyite

dinexus said:


> Running the EZM13 on an orange Bond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

After finding out that I had to move for work, then having to buy a new set of tires for my car, I ended up selling off my MM300 SBDX012 and my Sinn 142. Before all of that happened I made a pre order for a new 240, which arrived today. Instead of selling it as I originally intended (as Watchbuys would not let me cancel my pre order), I sold off a few Seiko pieces to offset the cost.

The 142 is far nicer and more substantial, but this is a good budget "little brother" to that one!

I am flying cross country today to meet with some people about my new position, very happy Watchbuys got me this in time to wear


----------



## dukerules

WilliamDJ said:


> A couple pictures of my Sinn 103 HM
> View attachment 4103465
> View attachment 4103473


Love this HM 103 LE!


----------



## Bumnah

Got a new strap for the 856. It was a bit underwhelming when I put it on the wrist but it's slowly growing on me. It's a Gunny Le Mans Strap in the Blond leather.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## David Woo

WilliamDJ said:


> A couple pictures of my Sinn 103 HM
> View attachment 4103465
> View attachment 4103473


nice, unusual hands.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wkw

103 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler73

Sinn 857 shows 1:34 PM in remote eastern Oregon. I was having fun exploring, but the F-15 pilots above me in the Hart Military Operations Area Airspace were having more fun, chasing each other around with high-G maneuvers, dropping flares, and making a sonic boom. It was really cool to see, even though they were quite high.


----------



## dinexus

Dial macro on my EZM. So so so German. Love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

dinexus said:


> Dial macro on my EZM. So so so German. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is a great "SINN" shot mate...top stuff...


----------



## dinexus

DaveandStu said:


> Is a great "SINN" shot mate...top stuff...


Rad - thank you!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dowsing

[URL=http://s15.photobucket.com/user/dowsing/media/IMG20150529091710-01.jpeg.html]


----------



## ormondgators

856 UTC from watchbuys. Spoke to Tim several times on the phone and email, couldn't be happier with their customer support. I was going with the 556 but was a little concerned about the smaller size since I usually wear around a 42mm (7" wrist). Tim helped me make the right choice. Also added the depolyment clast, glad I did. Planning on an EZM3F purchase from them real soon.


----------



## Waser

My EZM1 on customised GGB zero zero:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Bracelet is off finally.


----------



## David Woo

dowsing said:


> [URL=http://s15.photobucket.com/user/dowsing/media/IMG20150529091710-01.jpeg.html]


love the bubble.


----------



## David Woo

out of the safe: I'm set for the early part of the week:


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## akitadog

This one needs more wrist time. This is my time reference when I am not at home. 

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Waser

rockmastermike said:


>


That's a stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

New arrival. Picked this up used to try out. Previously had a 556i and really enjoyed wearing it, but foolishly sold it. I think I prefer the 556a as it just has that little bit more character, and it's a little less dressy with the matt black dial rather than the gloss of the 556i.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## jonathanp77

great combo


----------



## DrVenkman




----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Higs

rockmastermike said:


>


Stunning.
I have the same watch but not that strap. Is that a Sinn strap or aftermarket?


----------



## watchdaddy1

rockmastermike said:


>


Love this model Mike

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

jonathanp77 said:


> great combo


Thanks. Here's another.


----------



## blowfish89

And another.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sinn on Kodiak shark










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

Wintery day today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

What do you all think of the NATO on the 103? Feels comfortable- I remember reading some say they didn't think it worked so well because of the height of the case. Got two NATOs from watch gecko and they came very quickly!


----------



## wellyite

Looks good, a 103 is on my wish list and I'm a fan of NATOs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Clockwise from bottom left:
103 Handwinding (Valjoux 7760)
103 Auto Acryl (7750)
356 Acryl
103B ST SA
156 Military
EZM1 (AR)
EZM1 (ZUZ)
Braille Pocket Watch


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## pizza_nightmare

Sinn 656 on black NATO with black hardware (highly recommend Crown and Buckle premium bands...extremely rigid and durable).

I bought this when I was 28 and have had it for four years now. I went almost two years without ever taking it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

303 silber 12, an old model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5

I picked up a U1 a few months ago and also picked up an extra bezel. Never sure which to wear as they're both so cool. It's remarkable that the same watch can have such a character change with a bezel swap.


----------



## msm5

New addition to the stable: 142 st


----------



## wkw

356










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

new strap. I like it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRCP166A

Sinn 903St BE one week old. I'm so pleased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldencalf

My first post in this forum. My EZM13









Gee, this is a long thread mister.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> View attachment 4236610


wow, nice chrono mania.


----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> View attachment 4236610


wow, nice chrono mania.


----------



## consum3r

David Woo said:


> wow, nice chrono mania.


Thanks.

The 103 is the gateway Sinn that got the ball rolling. Then I needed a 356 for a "simpler" look. Of course, this then leads to the 156 for the "gotta have everything on the dial", which starts the Lemania mania and the EZM1 ... ad infinitum, ad nauseum.

I was into watches before these "7 deadly" Sinns so I have others. My wife has been patient with me thus far, but I'm sure the breaking point is nigh.


----------



## cb23




----------



## 41Mets

Park bench


----------



## itsajobar

cb23 said:


>


You must be one of the first to get one of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cb23

I think I was around 3rd on the forum to post a pic, but not sure. I took delivery last week Thursday the 11th. Serial #8/150


----------



## Hicksmat

Sinn 144 St S Jubilee


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## cheoah

857 UTC in the combine, harvesting barley. I'm filthy; it hoses down with me just fine.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

After loving the Sinn UX in person at the watchbuys NYC road show, this will be mine tomorrow.


----------



## Jraul7

857 UTC on Sinn rubber. Gotta track a bracelet for this one.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Jraul7 said:


> 857 UTC on Sinn rubber. Gotta track a bracelet for this one.


It's perfect like this Joe!


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## 41Mets

Today, my new-to-me Sinn UX SDR arrived. First impression is very good. I still can't get over the viewing angle on this watch. You can literally tell the time if you can barely see the dial. I'll include some pictures on my wrist and from different angles. Best part, the watch had a warranty service and just came back last May so it's basically good to go for 7 years!!


----------



## ten13th

Just a watch and a tower.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Viewing angle is mind boggling


----------



## pj228

My only Sinn, and it's all I've worn since getting it two months ago. 144 GMT Ti.


----------



## David Woo

seems like an arktis kinda day.


----------



## NedSchneebly

Loving this watch. Contemplating the bracelet or trying out a nato for the first time. I have no issue with the strap as it is, but I like the pics I've seen of the other options.

This is number 17. Took delivery a few weeks ago. Also have a regular 556i on bracelet.


----------



## goldencalf

i got a new strap from Strapcode today. I think it was a good choice.


----------



## goldencalf

.....................................................................


----------



## 41Mets

My two Sinns side by side.


----------



## Drofremoc

Sinn 103 St Ty


----------



## wellyite

jaywinston41 said:


> My two Sinns side by side.


Both awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

wellyite said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two Sinns side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> Both awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks! I was looking at something else but saw the UX in person and found a good preowned deal. I liked it when I opened the box but it's grown on me each day.


----------



## msm5

Hooked on these Sinns, really phenomenal watches
Latest addition: 856UTC


----------



## martin_blank

Fresh out the box!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Okay- I got this for a different watch but it's out for service so I put it on. Ugly or okay for a change of pace?


----------



## msm5

jaywinston41 said:


> Okay- I got this for a different watch but it's out for service so I put it on. Ugly or okay for a change of pace?


Looks good to me...that panda dial works well with so many straps.


----------



## 41Mets

Thanks! It's a bit extreme but maybe very summery!



msm5 said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- I got this for a different watch but it's out for service so I put it on. Ugly or okay for a change of pace?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me...that panda dial works well with so many straps.
Click to expand...


----------



## dhtjr

jaywinston41 said:


> Okay- I got this for a different watch but it's out for service so I put it on. Ugly or okay for a change of pace?


Looks really good to me too. And I don't even like nylon natos in general.


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 240 St


----------



## itsajobar

Love that watch. How large does it wear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

itsajobar said:


> Love that watch. How large does it wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried it on at the roadshow. Loved it. This is it on my 7.4" wrist.


----------



## cle_steve

Well lads I've Sinned for technically the 3rd time with a 356 Sa. The domed sapphire on the front and sapphire back give it a great look and it has great presence on smaller wrists. The 6000 series bracelet really dresses up the 356 but I think it would like great on a variety of leather straps as well.


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## blowfish89

This watch is just perfect.


----------



## tekong

Decided to change the strap


----------



## wellyite

Trying out a 3 ring Zulu.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrodhaz

Just got back from long weekend in the Poconos...


----------



## SteamJ

Something different for my U1. How does this Hirsch strap look?


----------



## wellyite

I like it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Reds don't match SteamJ, sorry. Which Hirsch is this ?


----------



## Tickythebull

Superb


Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4485602


----------



## watchmego3000

Leather back on my 856 UTC.


----------



## 41Mets

Just put on the rubber strap for the UX. Seems pretty comfortable so far, though the bracelet is still probably more comfortable. It took some finagling to shorten it, and I have it slightly big so I didn't over cut and screw it up. Here's a bracelet photo and then photos with the strap:


----------



## wellyite

Grey NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> Something different for my U1. How does this Hirsch strap look?
> 
> View attachment 4504186


I swapped the U1 back onto the bracelet after a few minutes. The rubber strap didn't work for me. I think I'm going to get one of these to try out though.


----------



## 41Mets

And then this arrived and it looked so cool I needed to try it on and I love it:


----------



## myrr




----------



## cpl

Looking to purchase this Sinn 903 ST.GL

I started a thread asking for opinions. 
Any help would be appreciated!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2089266

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 today. Really like the central chrono minute totalizer of the Lemania 5100 movement


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## 60 milliseconds

jaywinston41 said:


> Just put on the rubber strap for the UX. Seems pretty comfortable so far, though the bracelet is still probably more comfortable. It took some finagling to shorten it, and I have it slightly big so I didn't over cut and screw it up. Here's a bracelet photo and then photos with the strap:


While the silicone straps really make the normal U1s and UXs 'pop' with more contrast between the bezel and bracelet, I personally think the SDR bezels look too damn good with the stock bracelets. A UX SDR on a bracelet looks has to be one of the most visually striking Sinn divers. And I'm just judging that from pics... still haven't seen one in the flesh.

Pic thread:


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 203 ARKTIS:


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 103 St OU on a Bark heuerville strap with beechwood stitch:


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## cpl

Soon...


----------



## TheRegulator

757 today


----------



## Waser

Waited a while for this strap to arrive from Toshi Straps. Great service and I'm thinking it suits the Arktis perfectly.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

That is a killer combo!


----------



## wkw

A cousin say hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

I've had my 104 for a while with the original brown 'vintage' leather and other straps but was thrilled to get my hands on the bracelet for it yesterday. I'll still wear it on leather but it's like a new watch on the bracelet...


----------



## Thunderbear

I'm hating all of you Arktis owners right now, just FYI.

It should pass.. until you start posting pictures again.


----------



## watchmego3000

New canvas strap:


----------



## msm5

daschlag said:


> New canvas strap:


That looks great! Where did you get it?


----------



## watchmego3000

msm5 said:


> That looks great! Where did you get it?


Thanks! It's the MiLTAT WW2 from StrapCode. The buckle doesn't look like much but it's really cool - it feels machined (not 100% sure), and is really comfortable compared to some of the crazy huge buckles on some of my straps.


----------



## jpfwatch

Nato straps (blue, military grey and light grey) for 857 UTC TESTAF:
























I picked the light grey strap for now.


----------



## akitadog

Sinn UX on a Hirsh "Robby" Red and Black strap. This strap looks great on the UX, and is comfortable and thin. Makes for a very nice commbo, (imho).

Akitadog fro the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## DaveandStu

akitadog said:


> Sinn UX on a Hirsh "Robby" Red and Black strap. This strap looks great on the UX, and is comfortable and thin. Makes for a very nice commbo, (imho).
> 
> Akitadog fro the WET coast of BC Canada


Great band Akitadog ...are you going to get the "other" bezel to match your previous piece? That was a seriously great combo with that band IMHO ....all the best Dave


----------



## cpl

Bit of background to this watch if you're interested https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/got-my-first-sinn-903-st-gl-2129642.html


----------



## Mattthefish

Military III


----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## Mil6161

New arrival. .my first Sinn









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbear

NATO on the porch, reading about Alaska's Aviation Mysteries.


----------



## automatikno1

sinn 103


----------



## ten13th

856UTC on a nice Eulit Perlon


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Admiring the copper dial of the 356 Flieger II


----------



## smitdavi

First time out into the wild on a new Di-Modell Chronissimo. I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## Thunderbear

Guess I've Sinned again. Modded U1 SDR, black hands/B&W bezel.










Man, I thought you U1 guys were exaggerating on how much of a pain the in balls it is to keep the crystal clean. NOPE.


----------



## logan2z

Thunderbear said:


> Guess I've Sinned again. Modded U1 SDR, black hands/B&W bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I thought you U1 guys were exaggerating on how much of a pain the in balls it is to keep the crystal clean. NOPE.


Nice pickup. I think I know the seller of that watch. Good guy.


----------



## 41Mets

UX is the same. I literally walk around with a small microfiber cloth in my pocket.



Thunderbear said:


> Guess I've Sinned again. Modded U1 SDR, black hands/B&W bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I thought you U1 guys were exaggerating on how much of a pain the in balls it is to keep the crystal clean. NOPE.


----------



## blowfish89

^Damasko is the same too. But using my t-shirt is good enough.


----------



## dhtjr

blowfish89 said:


> ^Damasko is the same too. But using my t-shirt is good enough.


But at least with Damasko you can order AR coating on inside only, which is a nice option to have.


----------



## cats33cats

Some organization on an otherwise cluttered desk

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## watchlover07

I had this one but it went overseas......

http://uploadenfoto.nl/pictures/022b927af145ec760c91557b8e471784.jpg


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5

856 UTC on a Choice Cuts Industries strap. The color is called "puddle", kind of a greenish brownish grey. I've never been much of a leather strap fan, but this is cool.


----------



## Thunderbear

Huh, never noticed the font on the T series bezel is different than Us are. Neat.


----------



## cle_steve

356 sa on a fresh hirsch forest in black. Slight dark grayish contrast stitch on this strap works well with the 356 case and dial I think.


----------



## Jubejubilee

My super awesome new 104 on the even more awesome Analog/Shift designed C&B NATO. On a sunny day. On the rooftop patio. Life is good


----------



## David Woo

dhtjr said:


> But at least with Damasko you can order AR coating on inside only, which is a nice option to have.


this option is also available via special order thru sinn.


----------



## NedSchneebly

Saw this combo someplace on this forum and really liked it for summer use.


----------



## Thunderbear

U1 black hand SDR on Infantry leather NATO PVD

























because everything looks better on leather!


----------



## enkidu

This guy is on my wrist again after I put it on for the WatchBuys show. Rubber is perfect for the super warm weather we've been having. Man, I really really really want Sinn to make an EZM1 EZM2 hybrid.


----------



## msm5

U1 on a Crown and Buckle premium NATO in army brown.


----------



## Thunderbear

While we're wishing, I want a Coyote Tan rubber strap.


----------



## msm5

Thunderbear said:


> While we're wishing, I want a Coyote Tan rubber strap.


Coyote brown is one of my favorite colors...too many years in the Army!


----------



## naunau




----------



## powboyz

back on a freshly bead blasted bracelet from Jack at IWW.....


----------



## Thunderbear

What was his turnaround time? I could use the case on my U1 and a buckle done.


----------



## David Woo

Thunderbear said:


> What was his turnaround time? I could use the case on my U1 and a buckle done.


if it's a small job and he has the time, Jack can turn it around in a week. Best to call and confirm.


----------



## The_Judge

EZM3F

indoor:














outdoor:




















low light:








dark:














ready for duty:


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5

U1 on chromoexel Zulu, really comfy


----------



## cpl

Trying it on mesh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Judge

I tried diffenent straps.


----------



## OH Redhawk

With a new friend I made yesterday:


----------



## msm5

I picked up straps from a seller on the forum from Belarus, Nikolaevich. Here's one he made with black leather from a WWII holster on my 856 UTC. His work is excellent.


----------



## the gig

I'd like to try out a bund on this one:









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## 41Mets

awesome. what's the strap?


swatpup said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup

It's a cheapy I found on sale at Target for like $2. I grabbed a bunch of different colors. It was either Casio or Timex brand.



jaywinston41 said:


> awesome. what's the strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig

That's a Timex Weekender strap. Pretty decent, but I find the really short for me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Love mine!


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## David Woo

Thunderbear said:


> Guess I've Sinned again. Modded U1 SDR, black hands/B&W bezel.


something tells me a copy of this pic is on a wall in Frankfurt with a bunch of guys crowded around it....


----------



## msm5




----------



## Thunderbear

Don't know why they'd be standing around one of my U1 shots, but hopefully if they are, it'd be this one:


----------



## Thunderbear

Interestingly, the standard tegimented bezel with the black hands gives the U1 a certain gravitas. I dig it...









Just need to find a place that will bead blast the strap rings and buckles I already have. Have to redo the case/crown on the U1, too, since its got some marks and a general shiny patina at odds with the blast finish on my U2 and the standard bezel. Also, the bezel "teeth" are visible on the case, seems like the dimensions between 2009 SDR bezels and 2011 bezels are ever so slightly different.


----------



## safug

Where can we order a Sinn U1with black hands from?
Do you i have to ask Sin Germany?
Also the hands being black,how is the lume visibility compared to white hands?


----------



## David Woo

Thunderbear said:


> Interestingly, the standard tegimented bezel with the black hands gives the U1 a certain gravitas. I dig it...
> 
> View attachment 4978001
> 
> 
> Just need to find a place that will bead blast the strap rings and buckles I already have. Have to redo the case/crown on the U1, too, since its got some marks and a general shiny patina at odds with the blast finish on my U2 and the standard bezel. Also, the bezel "teeth" are visible on the case, seems like the dimensions between 2009 SDR bezels and 2011 bezels are ever so slightly different.


jack can match the satin blast.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## ormondgators

my 856 UTC on its new home, a GGB zero zero.


----------



## catman911

Sinn 857 UTC on a NATO strap


----------



## the_Dentist

Sinn 103 St Sa Ar with Diapal Escapment on Phoenix admirality grey PVD nato.
Pen: Rotring 600 ballpoint


----------



## 41Mets

On the way to the Mets game. Let's go Harvey!!


----------



## safug

Hello Mets,your UX is more beautiful and professional looking then a Submariner.
Tell me please is it all tagmented?


----------



## 41Mets

Ha thanks! 
It isn't fully tegimented. I have the bracelet but have mostly worn it on a NATO. Will probably out or on the bracelet in the fall.



safug said:


> Hello Mets,your UX is more beautiful and professional looking then a Submariner.
> Tell me please is it all tagmented?


----------



## safug

Was about to buy fully tegimented till I saw this:




So my UX will have just the bezel tegimented.


----------



## cpl

safug said:


> Was about to buy fully tegimented till I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my UX will have just the bezel tegimented.


That was interesting, thanks. Now could someone please do the tweezer scratch test on their Damasko to compare?


----------



## jonathanp77

157 Ti Ty


----------



## blowfish89

cpl said:


> That was interesting, thanks. Now could someone please do the tweezer scratch test on their Damasko to compare?


Did it with the springbar tool without excess force. Still good as new.


----------



## Vig2000

cpl said:


> That was interesting, thanks. Now could someone please do the tweezer scratch test on their Damasko to compare?


Good question, I'm tempted to take a pair of tweezer to my DK 10 Black, but I just can't do it. Apparently, a Dievas 6Steel watch can take a bit of a scratching:


----------



## Higs




----------



## Thunderbear

safug said:


> Where can we order a Sinn U1with black hands from?
> Do you i have to ask Sin Germany?
> Also the hands being black,how is the lume visibility compared to white hands?


Whoops, I missed this at the bottom of the page. The hands have a black base instead of a red base, so the lume is the same. I think you can request this of your AD, I don't know, since I didn't buy mine new.


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 on horween









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Cheers ~


----------



## umarrajs

U2 today.


----------



## TRCP166A

Sinn 903st BE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safug

What a beautiful photo/watch.


vicbastige said:


> My Sinn herd. About to add to it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as seen before, the UX at work:


----------



## harald-hans

Bought it today at the Sinn Factory (located 25km from me ... ;-) )


----------



## safug

Nice watch Harald Hans.
Can we order direct from Sinn Germany?
How is T1 vs U1?
Thanks,
Levi


----------



## 41Mets

I've considered even getting a third Sinn, but for now, I'm wearing this one again!


----------



## blowfish89

110 across 210.


----------



## harald-hans

safug said:


> Nice watch Harald Hans.
> Can we order direct from Sinn Germany?
> How is T1 vs U1?
> Thanks,
> Levi


Hello Levi,

thank you ...

Why not ? As you can see on their website:
_
"Delivery time abroad: 1 to 2 weeks"
_
I choose the T1 because first off all I like titanium watches and second their is a big difference in the weight that you can feel when you have booth in your hands - 71gr. vs. 113gr. without strap ...


----------



## safug

How do you order directly from Sinn Germany?And i don't see the prices either on the website. Thank you.
Is titanium corrosion resistant as the submarine steel tegimented is?


----------



## the gig

Going with a Klassik today


----------



## 41Mets

If I didn't have the 103 a sa I would get this. Looos gorgeous!!!

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-103-A-Sa-B-Limited-Edition-4p2614.htm


----------



## jgoh09

Is this Sinn u2 authentic and legit? Pls help me.....


----------



## motzbueddel

41Mets said:


> If I didn't have the 103 a sa I would get this. Looos gorgeous!!!
> 
> http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-103-A-Sa-B-Limited-Edition-4p2614.htm


I ordered one today. Just received my order confirmation. Delivery will be end of October. Until then I still have my 103 St Acrylic.









All the best,

Steffen


----------



## 41Mets

I think I'd do it if I didn't mind paying for two chrono services down the line. Just don't use the chrono enough to have two.



motzbueddel said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have the 103 a sa I would get this. Looos gorgeous!!!
> 
> http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-103-A-Sa-B-Limited-Edition-4p2614.htm
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one today. Just received my order confirmation. Delivery will be end of October. Until then I still have my 103 St Acrylic.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5070625&d=1440096042"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen
Click to expand...


----------



## Nono01

U1 with a vintage dive tool!


----------



## 41Mets

Back on bracelet for the first time this summer. I am going on a date so I gotta impress- it's the best look for it, I think!


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Ptern




----------



## ormondgators

856 UTC on an isofrane at the beach today.


----------



## Hoppyjr

safug said:


> Where can we order a Sinn U1with black hands from?
> Do you i have to ask Sin Germany?
> Also the hands being black,how is the lume visibility compared to white hands?


I can't see the photo on my phone, but I believe that watch was modded. I think Clonetrooper owned it and had it done. It's not a factory option that I'm aware of. I don't believe Sinn takes special requests.


----------



## 41Mets

Showing my Sinn(s)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DaveandStu

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5108778


Brad....you have nailed it mate...pure class that piece....


----------



## Bradjhomes

DaveandStu said:


> Brad....you have nailed it mate...pure class that piece....


Thanks. I love it.


----------



## blowfish89

Where is the purple ring?


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Where is the purple ring?


Happy now?


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St SA I


----------



## 41Mets

Bradjhomes said:


> blowfish89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the purple ring?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5109042&d=1440403770"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

What's this?


----------



## Bradjhomes

41Mets said:


> What's this?


Sinn 809


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safug

My future Sinn UX that is custom built for me in the next 6 weeks..


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## the gig




----------



## Mil6161




----------



## 41Mets

I swear it is at a red light


----------



## 41Mets

Changed over to the bond NATO from panatime. It's softer than the olive and more comfortable.


----------



## 41Mets

winster said:


> My latest arrival, Sinn 142.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and my Sinn Trio. Hope to add a few more.


This one is awesome


----------



## ca_ng

6068 on a Di-Modell waterproof summer strap


----------



## msm5

Just got turned on to Clover Straps, great quality and very comfortable!


----------



## Sticks83

Worn & Wound pose for the win!


----------



## msm5




----------



## Jerry P




----------



## 41Mets

Traffic this morning


----------



## msm5

142 st today, contemplating a leather strap but not sure what will work best.


----------



## bigdhornfan

motzbueddel said:


> I ordered one today. Just received my order confirmation. Delivery will be end of October. Until then I still have my 103 St Acrylic.
> 
> View attachment 5070625
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


I ordered one off watchbuys as well. How did you get a timeframe of delivery from them?


----------



## Higs




----------



## motzbueddel

bigdhornfan said:


> I ordered one off watchbuys as well. How did you get a timeframe of delivery from them?


I live in Germany. Matter of fact only 20 km from the Sinn Factory in Frankfurt. Therefore, I just ordered it online on the Sinn website and received the confirmation the next day. Delivery will be at the end of October. I'll just pick it up at Sinn in Frankfurt. I would imagine that the delivery timeframe will be around 8-10 weeks for you as well.

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bobblehead

U1 on a sandy leather strap today


----------



## thejames1

144 on Isofrane. Not a typical strap for this guy, but still pretty cool.


















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jonathanp77

157 Ti Ty


----------



## swatpup




----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## dukembla

Had some time while waiting Monza GP to start so I changed the bracelets back on (EZM3 doesn't have one, hence wearing Chronissimo). 
Took a family photo of my Sinns with just cell phone after job was done.
Also my better half's 456 got in to photo too. It seems to have some nice wabi already while having a closer inspection.










Here's a lousy lume shot as well:









Should I get a Staib's mesh for EZM3 (and share it with others that have 20mm lugs)?


----------



## Sticks83

Changed out my tegimented bracelet for a russet Worn & Wound Model 1 strap.


----------



## Salvo




----------



## joedel

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

My all new blue Sinn 103.

























All the best,

Steffen


----------



## David Woo

motzbueddel said:


> View attachment 5291906


very nice, enjoy your new watch.


----------



## martin_blank

My Sinn's...










Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## CGSshorty

motzbueddel said:


> My all new blue Sinn 103.
> 
> View attachment 5291906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291922
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


That looks phenomenal on the bracelet.


----------



## 41Mets

Agreed- hope there's no fit issue with my current 103 bracelet!


CGSshorty said:


> motzbueddel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My all new blue Sinn 103.
> 
> 5291906
> 
> 5291914
> 
> 5291922
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen
> 
> 
> 
> That looks phenomenal on the bracelet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Salvo




----------



## Hwkaholic

Nothing special. Just wanted to share!!  just got this in yesterday and love it!! Got it at about this time yesterday, wound it to give it a kick start, set the time to time.gov and it's still running exactly on time!! No time loss straight out of the box in its first day being set!! Very happy with that!


----------



## Higs




----------



## joedel

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## OH Redhawk

EZM3 on leather nato. 








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

Here too:


----------



## RomeoT

My first Sinn came in today - thanks to fellow member Geof3 for parting with it, although he is due to receive his 103 LE blue dial shortly. I absolutely love it and can't stop staring at it.


----------



## blowfish89

RomeoT said:


> My first Sinn came in today - thanks to fellow member Geof3 for parting with it, although he is due to receive his 103 LE blue dial shortly. I absolutely love it and can't stop staring at it.


Congratulations! Get the bracelet too. For the record, I like this one more than the blue dial 103


----------



## wellyite

I wore this for my week swimming, snorkeling and diving in Fiji.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Thanks Blowfish, definitely getting the bracelet, and I've seen the watch on all variety of straps - NATO, leather, mesh - so I'll have a good time trying different stuff. I see you have a Damasko as well, another brand I find very appealing.


----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts on this strap? Maybe better with the 103 blue coming down the line?


----------



## jpfwatch

*857 UTC TESTAF
*​


----------



## Scottya

Looks great jpfwatch. What strap is that?


----------



## Hwkaholic

Loving this watch!!! Less than a week old. Worn daily for 5 days and still running within 1 second!!!! So far it's the most accurate automatic watch that I've owned!!


----------



## jpfwatch

Hi Scottya it's a Hirsch "Terra" light brown straop.


----------



## Petahwong




----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St Sa I


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sinn 809


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 on brown leather. Not sure if I like it with the shrouded lugs, but giving it a shot! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## David Woo

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5381314


old school, nice.


----------



## greene-r74




----------



## Mil6161

On my wrist today


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Hwkaholic

Bradjhomes said:


> Sinn 809
> View attachment 5381314


I have never seen this model before!! Wow! May have to be on my "watch" list.


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 240 st on a hirsch terra strap:


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26




----------



## thejames1

Mail man came today. Sinn 757.








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes

thejames1 said:


> Mail man came today. Sinn 757.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Looks awesome!


----------



## sixfignig

This little beauty has landed. Still chasing down my grail so will unfortunately have to be sold off....


----------



## dinexus

EZM13 for a weekend paddling and camping on the Mississippi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks! First tegimented Sinn and being I got this used, this one still looks great.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## sukri131

Got this yesterday. Love it 










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## jovani

SINN 103 St


----------



## blowfish89

jovani said:


> SINN 103 St


Are there differences in the lume between different years of production ?

I think it should be like this (mine) --


----------



## dukembla

blowfish89 said:


> Are there differences in the lume between different years of production ?


There less lume in older variants See Sinn model archive for lume shot and technical specs. 
For example: https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/103_St_Sa_Ar_UTC.htm
Says: "Indices coated with luminescent colour"

Compared the current variants, where it says:


Numbers coated with luminescent colour
Hour, minute and stopwatch second hand coated with luminescent colour


----------



## bullitt411

Here's my only Sinn, the U2. Originally purchased in 2007 and still love this watch.


----------



## Dufresne

356 Sa Gr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever

6068 again...


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 358 Jubiläum


----------



## JB45

My Sinn U1-D


----------



## JDCfour

JB45 said:


> My Sinn U1-D
> View attachment 5570618


Just Gorgeous!


----------



## ky70

I don't believe I've shared my U1 in this thread.


----------



## Grover38

Dive watch on flight duty.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

One of my favourites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On stingray strap for the first time in months.


----------



## 41Mets

Yes, this.



JDCfour said:


> JB45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Sinn U1-D
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5570618&d=1444003292"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Just Gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## cb23

Sorry bout the hairy wrist shot... 556 Weiss on Suigeneric checkerboard strap


----------



## CGSshorty

cb23 said:


> Sorry bout the hairy wrist shot... 556 Weiss on Suigeneric checkerboard strap


The Vans strap is awesome.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Loooong day at the office.


----------



## goldencalf

EZM 13


----------



## cpl

Love this dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## thejames1

144 today. Bracelet is tough to beat on this one, especially with the shrouded lugs. 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejollywatcher

JB45 said:


> My Sinn U1-D
> View attachment 5570618


I could meditate on that or with that ALL day long!??

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

MY FAV DIVER TODAY


----------



## 41Mets

A fresh charge


----------



## cats33cats

The usual

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## David Woo

goldencalf said:


> EZM 13
> View attachment 5593145


nice, lots of ezm dna in there.


----------



## Robertus

Nice 103, mate. If I may ask is the turning bezel ratchet-fixed or friction-controlled?


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldencalf

David Woo said:


> nice, lots of ezm dna in there.


I love it. I would be all over an EZM1 reissue though.


----------



## WESBC




----------



## SmartTpants




----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 on the W&W olive leather.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## consum3r

goldencalf said:


> I love it. I would be all over an EZM1 reissue though.


Why go for a reissue?
Just go "vintage"!


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## benatx

Wanted to give a big thanks to everyone who has contributed to the Sinn forums. Finally pulled the trigger on this 103 last week, and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## fastfras

My first Sinn, a 356 Flieger II with copper dial on Sinn leather strap, at 38.5mm it's a compact good looking piece. The 7750 Valjoux movement with the rumbly rotor is very cool, the watch light and very comfortable on my 6.75 wrist. This my 1st Sinn, highly doubtful it will be the last, already looking for a similar sized 206. I'll add more picks the next sunny day..


----------



## watchhunter72

Wonderful 356, I've always liked it.
Here is my stalwart 756 (old photo)


----------



## jonathanp77

fastfras said:


> My first Sinn, a 356 Flieger II with copper dial on Sinn leather strap, at 38.5mm it's a compact good looking piece. The 7750 Valjoux movement with the rumbly rotor is very cool, the watch light and very comfortable on my 6.75 wrist. This my 1st Sinn, highly doubtful it will be the last, already looking for a similar sized 206. I'll add more picks the next sunny day..


Congrats! Excellent choice with the 356 Flieger copper dial. I always find myself just admiring the dial on mine.


----------



## fastfras

jonathanp77 said:


> Congrats! Excellent choice with the 356 Flieger copper dial. I always find myself just admiring the dial on mine.


Nice pic, the Sinn is definitely my flavour of the month.


----------



## fastfras

jonathanp77 said:


> Congrats! Excellent choice with the 356 Flieger copper dial. I always find myself just admiring the dial on mine.


Nice pic https://www.watchuseek.com/images/icons/up.gif, the Sinn is definitely my flavour of the month.


----------



## blowfish89

fastfras said:


> Nice pic, the Sinn is definitely my flavour of the month.


The strap in that pic is also made by some Canucks, you should get in on that :-d


----------



## fastfras

blowfish89 said:


> The strap in that pic is also made by some Canucks, you should get in on that :-d


Really? It would be nice to pay with Canadian dollars for a change.. do tell.


----------



## blowfish89

fastfras said:


> Really? It would be nice to pay with Canadian dollars for a change.. do tell.


Artisan Strap Co.
I want one myself, just can't pick which color (I bought a blue BB recently and sold the Stowa).


----------



## fastfras

blowfish89 said:


> Artisan Strap Co.
> I want one myself, just can't pick which color (I bought a blue BB recently and sold the Stowa).


Thanks BF, and congrats on the sale, the bb is a great addition, enjoy it.


----------



## blowfish89

Sorry, I actually confused them with someone else. But the strap ID is correct. Looks like Artisan Strap Co is based in Costa Mesa, CA close to me rather than you:-D But hey, California Canada potato patata.


----------



## Dan01

My UX which is my longest held watch and my third time SDR experience with a recently acquired version. I have always liked the SDR but have sold two previous versions to grab something else. This time it is a keeper


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## jswing

103st just back from bead blasting.


----------



## fastfras

blowfish89 said:


> Sorry, I actually confused them with someone else. But the strap ID is correct. Looks like Artisan Strap Co is based in Costa Mesa, CA close to me rather than you:-D But hey, California Canada potato patata.


No Problem whatsoever, http://www.watchuseek.com/site/images/icons/icon_cool.gif. All part of the Pacifica region to us in BC, we (Wa, Ore, and Ca) are more alike (and geographically closer) than those in Eastern Canada.


----------



## jonathanp77

fastfras said:


> No Problem whatsoever, http://www.watchuseek.com/site/images/icons/icon_cool.gif. All part of the Pacifica region to us in BC, we (Wa, Ore, and Ca) are more alike (and geographically closer) than those in Eastern Canada.


So are you saying you want to separate?


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## pjmaxm

Since the weather is starting to turn colder it is time for me to switch out the bracelet on the 556 to some leather. I prefer leather in the colder months as it is more comfortable for me.

Got a Fluco Horween shell cordovan strap in a nice medium brown. I LOVE shell cordovan and it is the only leather strap I use for my watches due to the comfort. I normally get the flat non-padded variety but decided to change it up and get the padded version for the 556. Was worried the padding might be too much and detract from the shell comfort I have come to love but the padding is light and ended up adding just the amount of substance to the strap that I was wanting.


----------



## Salvo




----------



## freeman4ever

Visiting Vancouver...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## neptun

Here is my new friend, a 757, really like it.


----------



## thejames1

U1 on Sinn chronissimo strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jonathanp77

Love reading the elapse chronograph minutes on the main center dial instead of on a small subdial.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## pjmaxm

Switched out the padded Shell strap for the flat non-padded Fluco shell cordovan strap and forgot how crazy comfortable the strap is. Have been wearing the 556 on it's bracelet for the past few months and whenever I switch back I am amazed by the comfort. Might end up selling the padded shell cordovan strap now because while it is comfortable it just does not reach the same comfort level as the non-padded for me.


__
https://flic.kr/p/zGuyQE


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Jax

756 on an OEM strap.


----------



## OH Redhawk

Just arrived today: UX Hydro on a Chronissimo.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## 41Mets

Just received this strapcode mesh. What do you think before I decide to keep for good? To be used on the 103 blue when that arrives.


----------



## JDCfour

^^^
Good Looking Mesh. I think it'll look perfect on the 103 Blue


----------



## 41Mets

Awesome. Nothing like getting an Amazon gift card and searching random things and seeing this!



JDCfour said:


> ^^^
> Good Looking Mesh. I think it'll look perfect on the 103 Blue


----------



## neptun

Sinn 757 today


----------



## 41Mets

Feels good!


----------



## robbf213




----------



## AndiS

*Sinn 757 Diapal *


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Bitter_Clinger

.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## beau007

OH Redhawk said:


> Just arrived today: UX Hydro on a Chronissimo.
> View attachment 5736914


Wow! Your new UX looks great! Enjoy it!


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## neptun

Looks good on that black Nato


----------



## AndiS

Sinn EZM 9 Titan:


----------



## MG58

robbf213 said:


>


Well that face cleaned up good after you took off that AR. PM me brother as we appear to be neighbors, I'm in Gregg cty. & may know a warden you used to work with.

Mike G


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Waser

Now on a new bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neptun

Short trip to Scotland, Edinburgh


----------



## 41Mets

The mesh makes it like a new watch


----------



## Salvo




----------



## Salvo

this beauty is flying to a new home


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 today

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jamsie

Just arrived last evening, very happy with my 556 LE Weiss, a lot more pleased with the bead blasted bracelet than I thought I would be. Wears larger than the black dial model as I have an almost 7 1/2 inch wrist and looks good!


----------



## 41Mets

Twilight


----------



## jswing




----------



## TacMark

New shoes for my 240 St.


----------



## germy

566i


----------



## watchesoff

My first Sinn arrived this week, a 104 and it's everything I expected, love this watch!


----------



## Peteo

Some great Sinns here. I'm new to the brand, but I've jumped in with 2 feet, having recently acquired an EZM 13 and waiting on delivery of a 103 Blue.


EZM 13 by tr0ile72, on Flickr


EZM by tr0ile72, on Flickr


EZM 13 by tr0ile72, on Flickr


EZM 13 by tr0ile72, on Flickr


----------



## jonathanp77

356 Flieger copper dial


----------



## DaveandStu

Peteo said:


> Some great Sinns here. I'm new to the brand, but I've jumped in with 2 feet, having recently acquired an EZM 13 and waiting on delivery of a 103 Blue.
> 
> 
> EZM 13 by tr0ile72, on Flickr
> 
> 
> EZM by tr0ile72, on Flickr
> 
> 
> EZM 13 by tr0ile72, on Flickr
> 
> 
> EZM 13 by tr0ile72, on Flickr


Great pick up Peteo...would like to hear your thoughts after a few months of rotation..Dave


----------



## OH Redhawk

Peteo said:


> Some great Sinns here. I'm new to the brand, but I've jumped in with 2 feet, having recently acquired an EZM 13 and waiting on delivery of a 103 blue


My favorite Sinn, the EZM13!


----------



## rockmastermike

Now I really want to try a 13. Going with the EZM3 to start the weekend


----------



## foxl

My own loved 142b with its young relatives at Munichtime


----------



## Sticks83




----------



## watchhunter72

Wow! What a collection of 140's and 142's. Congrats!
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## watchhunter72

Guys here's my newcomer, I couldn't wait to get it on my wrist. Impressive and perfect, I love it.










Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## naunau




----------



## dukerules

Gorgeous 103. Love the honest wear on the anodized bezel.


naunau said:


> View attachment 5882962


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## thejames1

757 diapal 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchmego3000

thejames1 said:


> 757 diapal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Wow!!! Beauty.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## TheRegulator

Love the 757 Diapal. Strap looks good.

I wonder why it doesn't get as much attention as other Sinn models. Too tall, no second hand?


----------



## AndiS

A lot of Sinn-Fans like the Diapals with it`s special grey dial - that looks great and only less manufacturer uses this colour.
But the diapal models are the most expensive models, the 757 Diapal ist more expensive than the black 757 S UTC.
You can get a Standard Sinn 757 AND a Sinn 104 für the same price as a 757 Diapal.
In my opinion is this the reason, why the are so rare. 
For me one more reason to buy it ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu

still with the 212 on page 212...have a good one guys


----------



## OH Redhawk

DaveandStu said:


> still with the 212 on page 212...have a good one guys


Page 71 for us 30 post-per-page professionals. Nice 212 though!


----------



## Cannonball

I enjoy my 356 Flieger II on this green Maratec.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## nielss

My Sin 809, rarely seen in the wild:


----------



## jellytots

Finally gotten this grail after a long time of waiting patiently for the perfect example.


----------



## logan2z

jellytots said:


> Finally gotten this grail after a long time of waiting patiently for the perfect example.


Is this the NOS one that was recently for sale on the forum? It looks to be in fantastic shape regardless.

Congrats!


----------



## 41Mets

Very very very very patiently awaiting my pre-ordered 103 A SA B. At this point I'm assuming I won't get it until the end of February, which is sort of ridiculous but it is what it is. In the meantime, I guess I'm on rotation between this and the UX .


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jellytots

logan2z said:


> Is this the NOS one that was recently for sale on the forum? It looks to be in fantastic shape regardless.
> 
> Congrats!


Nope - got this one on a local F2F here in Singapore - that one was with the newer luminova dial I believe also in fantastic condition.

I've always wanted the T-dial version, but not that many around in the near-NOS condition I was looking for.


----------



## logan2z

jellytots said:


> Nope - got this one on a local F2F here in Singapore - that one was with the newer luminova dial I believe also in fantastic condition.
> 
> I've always wanted the T-dial version, but not that many around in the near-NOS condition I was looking for.


Awesome. I had a T-dial 156 Military that was in terrific condition as well but sold it about a year ago to fund something else. Wish I could keep them all...


----------



## Jwiner

556i Weiss


----------



## KneeDragr




----------



## thejames1

U1 on olive W&W leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

This one again, perfect for traveling. Dropped it about 4 ft this morning while changing the strap. Luckily it landed on a crumpled hoodie lying on the floor of the closet. My heart skipped a beat, though. So far it's keeping time just like normal do it appears no harm was done.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## watchdaddy1

daschlag said:


> This one again, perfect for traveling. Dropped it about 4 ft this morning while changing the strap. Luckily it landed on a crumpled hoodie lying on the floor of the closet. My heart skipped a beat, though. So far it's keeping time just like normal do it appears no harm was done.


Indestructible they are

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## DaveandStu

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 5951914


It's a beauty Thunder!...you must enjoy the hunt and chase for these one's immensely...great piece..all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 5951914


It's a beauty Thunder!...you must enjoy the hunt and chase for these one's immensely...great piece..all the best Dave


----------



## Thunderdaddy

DaveandStu said:


> It's a beauty Thunder!...you must enjoy the hunt and chase for these one's immensely...great piece..all the best Dave


Enjoy is the relative term-- relative to: do I have any money in the bank account, when these things come up! Yeah this one will stay with me a good long while. Thanks Dave


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Hwkaholic

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 5951914


What watch is this??? Pardon my uninformed perception. Is this a Squale with a Sinn dial??


----------



## Thunderdaddy

HWK- 801 1000atm diver


----------



## Hwkaholic

Thunderdaddy said:


> HWK- 801 1000atm diver


Thanks!! In a Von Buren / Squale case I see. Interesting...

Mine eyes have been opened...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## watchhunter72

jellytots said:


> Finally gotten this grail after a long time of waiting patiently for the perfect example.


Warm congratulations, this must be the best-looking 156 ever - so bright orange and yet the original ones (T-shaped minute counter is the telltale) and tritium dial. I can easily see why it's a keeper!
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## watchhunter72

Here's mine - for the past 2 weeks and likely for a long time in the future indeed. It just seems stuck to my wrist guys!










Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## jellytots

@logan2z @watchhunter72

Thanks guys - it is a precious piece to me especially in this condition - timekeeping has been excellent as well approx -2 secs per 24 hrs.

@Fabrizio good eye! I also noticed that it has the very early unsigned crown which is quite rare as it means it was never sent back to SINN for servicing as I believe most were replaced with the the signed versions as the crown was a weak spot on a lot of the early 156. This one still has lots of thread left and winding is as smooth as butter. The previous owners must have treated it like a queen!



All it needs now is the original roller style bracelet which I believe is even rarer than the watch in the same condition!

Eugene


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St Sa I


----------



## Salvo




----------



## DVC

My 900 Flieger has a new sibling... U212 SDR

I have been on the lookout for one of these for a lonnng time. I found #98 for sale, in pristine condition, for an amazing price. I'm thrilled to have finally acquired my grail dive watch.


----------



## jellytots

That U212 looks great and good thing you have the wrist to be able to pull it off! Congrats!



DVC said:


> My 900 Flieger has a new sibling... U212 SDR
> 
> I have been on the lookout for one of these for a lonnng time. I found #98 for sale, in pristine condition, for an amazing price. I'm thrilled to have finally acquired my grail dive watch.


----------



## jellytots

Oops double post...


----------



## David Woo

Hwkaholic said:


> In a Von Buren / Squale case I see. Interesting...


the 801 used a von buren 1000m case, as did a number of other brands, back in the day.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-801-a-57572.html


----------



## TMGecko




----------



## AndiS




----------



## DVC

AndiS said:


>


Love the U2 C! ... one of just 50, right?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Yes. One of 50.


----------



## eric76

*Sinn 103 ST*


----------



## jamsie

Oh my Brad, that Sinn Aviation is NICE!!!


----------



## jamsie




----------



## 41Mets

Hard at work


----------



## thrichar




----------



## Bradjhomes

jamsie said:


> Oh my Brad, that Sinn Aviation is NICE!!!


Thanks. On the wrist again today


----------



## Bitter_Clinger

Newly acquired 857 UTC Testaf.


----------



## thejames1

144 on a Clover Strap. Finally another shouldered strap to go on this one! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Waser

Bradjhomes said:


> Thanks. On the wrist again today
> View attachment 6053226


Love that 556 aviation. What's the story behind it? Limited edition, Japanese market?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On the cream NATO for a change today


----------



## CaptainTod

Finally, after years of procrastination and watching the prices inflate like a dead dog in the heat, I have become a sinner...



Picked up this four month old EZM3 with the bracelet for nearly £400 less than the cheapest new price, which is currently Neil at Chronomaster.

Just put it on this curved ended leather strap, think it looks pretty good..


----------



## DVC

CaptainTod said:


> Finally, after years of procrastination ... I have become a sinner...


Congrats, and welcome to the family!


----------



## OH Redhawk

CaptainTod said:


> Finally, after years of procrastination and watching the prices inflate like a dead dog in the heat, I have become a sinner...
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this four month old EZM3 with the bracelet for nearly £400 less than the cheapest new price, which is currently Neil at Chronomaster.
> 
> Just put it on this curved ended leather strap, think it looks pretty good..


Nice choice. The EZM3 and EZM13 are my favorite Sinns. Wearing my 3 on a tan GasGasBones strap right now.


----------



## CaptainTod

Cheers guys  I have a light olive gasgasbones, will give that a go soon. The EZM3 is very versatile, all straps look good and it's really quite thin for a 500m diver..


----------



## Bradjhomes

Waser said:


> Love that 556 aviation. What's the story behind it? Limited edition, Japanese market?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limited run of 30 produced to celebrate 30 years of Mono magazine.


----------



## stts

My current Sinn-line. Have owned 857UTC and 356 Flieger II too.


----------



## 41Mets

Trimmed the end of the strap today because it was too short to fold over and too long to not fold over.


----------



## tallguy

856


----------



## CaptainTod

EZM3 on tough leather with integrated deployant clasp


----------



## Higs




----------



## Dsebeck

My Sinn 856 UTC on a Daluca strap. Perfect for work. Definitely the best wearing watch I own and the most precise. 


- Danny


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

UX in Chicago for the first time


----------



## Hwkaholic




----------



## augustusblack

This for now... Haven't had a Sinn in a while and this definitely satisfied the itch... And yes, I still have the original bezel...


----------



## goldencalf

Two in my rotation:


----------



## Hwkaholic

Some Golden Tee and beers after a good workout!!


----------



## thejames1

757 on Sinn rubber









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 41Mets

Mirror mirror on the wall


----------



## Mak999




----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## Waser

Just got another 556i after selling mine earlier this year.

Digging the fine link bracelet. It's so well built and solid.

Would love to pair it with a 356 II cooper dial some day ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn *240 St

*​


----------



## wkw

Old 103 and 203



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

EZM3F


----------



## Drudge

Sinn 103


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## naunau




----------



## Nav11

1st post and my new 356.


----------



## DVC

Back to the 900 Flieger, on a weathered brown leather C&B NATO strap. I'm anxiously awaiting a new N80 strap in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jax

Wearing my 756 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

My newest favorite look


----------



## benaja




----------



## blowfish89

benaja said:


>


Wow, I want this watch. Where did you find yours?


----------



## benaja

here in germany, a seller next to my city sold it private.


----------



## jpfwatch

*Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF
*​


----------



## eric76

Acrylic glass is


----------



## spitfireLHX

Vintage


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Bumnah

Just admiring this 856 on my drive to work this morning.


----------



## Waser

103 on black nato. Classic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC

900 Flieger back on an alligator strap today...


----------



## Toffern




----------



## AndiS




----------



## watchmego3000

Bumnah said:


> Just admiring this 856 on my drive to work this morning.


Awesome. Is the black tegimented?


----------



## JohnM67

My first Sinn, but probably not the last. Love it!


----------



## Bumnah

daschlag said:


> Awesome. Is the black tegimented?


Yes it is tegimented.


----------



## cpl

AndiS said:


>


I read Playboy was getting out of nudes and getting into watch p0rn 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100

My favorite


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## pamaro

@Brad: Please stop posting your sinn. you make me regret my plan of only own one watch of each brand...


----------



## benaja




----------



## 98z28

Just arrived yesterday. I think a 103 acrylic is next...


----------



## jonathanp77

Lemania 5100 powered 157 Ti Ty


----------



## 41Mets

jonathanp77 said:


> Lemania 5100 powered 157 Ti Ty


What strap is this?


----------



## jonathanp77

41Mets said:


> What strap is this?


Bas and Lokes Striker Brown


----------



## wkw

203










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliver37

Sinn 103 TESTAF

German watch for a German car. Or maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## franksf

oliver37 said:


> Sinn 103 TESTAF
> 
> German watch for a German car. Or maybe it's the other way around.


very nice combo. cool pic too, love the lighting


----------



## 41Mets

My favorites from the watchbuys NYC road show. I was disappointed that they didn't have the 103 a sa b there for me to see but, oh well...

Maybe my faves were the Bruno Sohnle, the Junghans chrono, the EZM, the Diapal, and the U1


----------



## wkw

356










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## thejames1

From earlier today, Sinn 144









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> From earlier today, Sinn 144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


How good is that dial config!!! Excellent addition ...its sinnin!! Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> From earlier today, Sinn 144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


How good is that dial config!!! Excellent addition ...its sinnin!! Dave
I don't get these double posts...but if your going to have em...at least they are of a Pearler of a piece..enjoy TJ...Dave


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> How good is that dial config!!! Excellent addition ...its sinnin!! Dave


Thanks Dave! This was my first Sinn and something about the case and dial drew me in. I have Sinned a few more times since then, but this one's a keeper


----------



## jonathanp77

My two Sinn pieces...so far.

View of the 356 copper dial through the dome crystal










Lemania 5100 powered 157.


----------



## DVC

thejames1 said:


> From earlier today, Sinn 144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Love the dual pulse/tachymeter bezel...very clever - Sinn at their best!


----------



## Jax

Wearing my trusty 756 chronograph today. Still thinking about getting the steel bracelet for it before next summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

jonathanp77 said:


> My two Sinn pieces...so far.
> 
> View of the 356 copper dial through the dome crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemania 5100 powered 157.


Beautiful watches and pics....gotta love those acrylic dome


----------



## consum3r

Does it have to be a wristwatch?
Or mine?









Itching to have this on my desk.


----------



## jonathanp77

franksf said:


> Beautiful watches and pics....gotta love those acrylic dome


Glad you like the pics. Yes acrylic dome provides an interesting visual joy.


----------



## Tickythebull

German engineering for your wrist.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Squiddo

I never get tired of this brand. Recently though the Damasko has seen more wear.


----------



## Jax

Here's my 756on the steel bracelet.


----------



## la_gear

Not taken today but here it is on a Bonetto.


----------



## AndiS

HAPPY CHRISTMAS !


----------



## consum3r

Merry Holidays from Karuizawa Japan.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## msm5




----------



## DVC

Enjoying a new custom leather strap from Dustin at N80...


----------



## jwsallen

A humble 556i on a pasty white winter wrist


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## AndiS




----------



## rockmastermike

New to me 857s UTC on the incredible Helmut Belladonna strap:


----------



## David Woo

AndiS said:


>


very nice group.


----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> View attachment 6435938
> 
> 
> Merry Holidays from Karuizawa Japan.


cool, the only town having the distinction of having hosted both a summer and winter olympic event.


----------



## ormondgators

new to me, UX-B


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> Sinn 757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Really like that piece...the Arabic with that grey looks so good...all the best mate Dave


----------



## fkfs9




----------



## DCP




----------



## rockmastermike

Spring cleaning


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> Really like that piece...the Arabic with that grey looks so good...all the best mate Dave


Thanks Dave! Currently my only grey dial, but keeping a lookout for others. 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## consum3r

New shoes for my 103.ST.SA: Bund "Bubble Back".

I have used a number of bracelets and straps over the years. For my more "treasured" pieces, I like a strap that can compensate for a snapped springbar and keep the watch from just dropping off my wrist (nato/zulu, GGB, bund, etc). I had a bracelet pin come loose in the past and didn't notice I'd lost a watch until a nice gentleman caught up with me to give me my fallen Heuer (in a crowded subway during rush hour no less - welcome to Tokyo).

I wanted a new strap for my 103 with a display back, and wanted to try something different. So off I went to a local gallery and had one custom made.

I don't have many Bund style straps (actually only one other on a 156). Display backs tend to be a bit thicker, so it would sit a bit too high with an extra bit of leather underneath. Also, it's a shame to hide the beautiful movement. The solution: a "Bubble Back" Bund.





















The width is custom fit to the watch head, and the opening on the back is sized to fit to the angled portion of the case back just outside of the sapphire crystal. The watch sits nice low since it's not standing on a leather platform. The movement is visible and, most importantly, it's comfortable. In the event of a springbar failure, the straps are caught by the loops.

Needless to say, I'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## bhuckery

Sinning in the Solebox!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

consum3r said:


> New shoes for my 103.ST.SA: Bund "Bubble Back".
> 
> I have used a number of bracelets and straps over the years. For my more "treasured" pieces, I like a strap that can compensate for a snapped springbar and keep the watch from just dropping off my wrist (nato/zulu, GGB, bund, etc). I had a bracelet pin come loose in the past and didn't notice I'd lost a watch until a nice gentleman caught up with me to give me my fallen Heuer (in a crowded subway during rush hour no less - welcome to Tokyo).
> 
> I wanted a new strap for my 103 with a display back, and wanted to try something different. So off I went to a local gallery and had one custom made.
> 
> I don't have many Bund style straps (actually only one other on a 156). Display backs tend to be a bit thicker, so it would sit a bit too high with an extra bit of leather underneath. Also, it's a shame to hide the beautiful movement. The solution: a "Bubble Back" Bund.
> 
> View attachment 6469186
> View attachment 6469194
> View attachment 6469202
> 
> 
> The width is custom fit to the watch head, and the opening on the back is sized to fit to the angled portion of the case back just outside of the sapphire crystal. The watch sits nice low since it's not standing on a leather platform. The movement is visible and, most importantly, it's comfortable. In the event of a springbar failure, the straps are caught by the loops.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm pretty pleased with the results.


Wow, that is just brilliant! Who made it?


----------



## consum3r

SteamJ said:


> Wow, that is just brilliant! Who made it?


A local mom-n-pop shop that makes bespoke straps near me here in Tokyo. The Earnest Gallery.
They do some good work. And, they are willing to listen to my crazy requests for designs.
I picked the leather, stitch material and color, style, etc., and they just take measurements and say "OK. Give us a week"
I'll definitely be going back with a few more ideas.


----------



## blowfish89

Brilliant idea for the bund strap, let me see what I have with a displayback


----------



## SteamJ

consum3r said:


> A local mom-n-pop shop that makes bespoke straps near me here in Tokyo. The Earnest Gallery.
> They do some good work. And, they are willing to listen to my crazy requests for designs.
> I picked the leather, stitch material and color, style, etc., and they just take measurements and say "OK. Give us a week"
> I'll definitely be going back with a few more ideas.


I'd love to check it out. Hopefully you can join us at the next GTG but it's going to likely be summer as I've no time right now to organize one.


----------



## goldencalf

EZM13 with a green croc strap from strapcode. A little different but I think it works.


----------



## DVC

goldencalf said:


> EZM13 with a green croc strap from strapcode. A little different but I think it works.


Yep, it works... Looks cool


----------



## DaveandStu

goldencalf said:


> EZM13 with a green croc strap from strapcode. A little different but I think it works.
> View attachment 6476250


I reckon even a piece of baling twine would look good on that beauty!! Sinn is consistently raising the bar imo...Dave


----------



## Jax

I Sinned again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

U1 and green nato makes a good combo! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Puckbw11

Love the 104 on this colareb tan essential strap. Got a nomos cordovan in the way as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

When Two nice pieces of german engineering finally met...


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really enjoyed your previous review with the Arktis(legendary piece imo)and this blue boy you just recieved, it really is a great looking piece..there's probably a real reason,but my question is genuine Ten.13 ..if they put hours and minutes written clearly on the subdials ...why not the seconds? Too busy,too obvious,just not done..looks better without,would look out of place,rotating constantly...it's just they have done a great job with the identification on the other subdials....just a observation not intended as a criticism of a great looking Sinn....all the best for 2016 ...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Nice looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Love it on the bracelet. The picture of the 103 a sa b has me drooling over the future arrival of mine!!


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Really enjoyed your previous review with the Arktis(legendary piece imo)and this blue boy you just recieved, it really is a great looking piece..there's probably a real reason,but my question is genuine Ten.13 ..if they put hours and minutes written clearly on the subdials ...why not the seconds? Too busy,too obvious,just not done..looks better without,would look out of place,rotating constantly...it's just they have done a great job with the identification on the other subdials....just a observation not intended as a criticism of a great looking Sinn....all the best for 2016 ...Dave


Hi Dave, the 12 and 6 o'clock sub dials are for chronograph, thus the label. Different company even watches within a company use different method to identify sub dials for chronograph. For example Sinn 140, 142, 144, 303, etc use color of the hands to signify which hand/dial are chronograph. Personally I prefer the color coding, it's clear and cleaner compare to text.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Jax said:


> Nice looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The legibility is off the charts! Love the grey/black contrast. I would definitely classify this watch as one that might make me a "one-watch guy." 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks. The legibility is off the charts! Love the grey/black contrast. I would definitely classify this watch as one that might make me a "one-watch guy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Agreed. And the functionality with the GMT hand that you can hide away when not in use, and the ability to quickly set it since it has no running seconds. Love it. 
Here's mine (and my 103). 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Jax said:


> Agreed. And the functionality with the GMT hand that you can hide away when not in use, and the ability to quickly set it since it has no running seconds. Love it.
> Here's mine (and my 103).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet looks great! And comfy too.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller

My first Sinn, my first 2016 watch.


----------



## Zweig




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## silversurfer1959

Very nice. The 756 was always one of my favorites, long gone, but I loved looking at the clarity of that dial. If it were larger I might never have let it go.


----------



## Jax

756 at work today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ormondgators

what strap is this?


rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## watchmego3000

rockmastermike said:


>


Bravo!


----------



## rockmastermike

ormondgators said:


> what strap is this?





daschlag said:


> Bravo!


Thank you! and this is a Vintager French Canvas strap from Micah. Leather backing and super comfortable when broken in


----------



## thejollywatcher

Trying it on a Helsonfrane.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

With and without flash...one of the things i love about the dial is the matte black and how it changes in the light.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Spring-Diver

DCP said:


> View attachment 6458553
> 
> 
> View attachment 6458561
> 
> 
> View attachment 6458577
> 
> 
> View attachment 6458593
> 
> 
> View attachment 6458609
> 
> 
> View attachment 6458617
> 
> 
> View attachment 6458625


WOW!!!! Outstanding photos:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Mil6161




----------



## thejames1

144 on a Clover strap










Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> 144 on a Clover strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

rockmastermike said:


>


somewhere i have a photo of some sinn golf balls, it's somewhere on a hard drive.....


----------



## umarrajs

U2 today on new shoes...........


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> 144 on a Clover strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Absolute beauty...superb...


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DaveandStu said:


> Absolute beauty...superb...


Thanks guys!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## dbrumbach

Just placed my 556 Weiss LE on a dark gray perlon strap, looks fantastic!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drunkontea

856 on Toshi strap.


----------



## ormondgators

UX on red


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## AndiS




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## makmakako

Sinn 356 lume shot!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Mil6161




----------



## la_gear

Have a nice weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

EZM1 on the streets (and with the skies) of France.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a non-tactile input device.


----------



## AndiS

203 ARKTIS


----------



## JPfeuffer

This one is not currently in the collection but found this pic and wanted to show its beauty off. A copper dial 356 will be making its way back to me soon. Just so unique.


----------



## 41Mets

Back on the leather as someone's taking a look at it today for a possible trade/sale. First time I've had it on this leather since I bought it a year ago.


----------



## ormondgators

my UX and beef brisket, holy smokes I love the south!


----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 on a cold sunny winter day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

358 Jubiläum


----------



## Nav11

356 On W&W Model 1 in Rye.


----------



## Jax

Nav11 said:


> View attachment 6719354
> 
> 
> 356 On W&W Model 1 in Rye.


That strap looks really good on the 356.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26




----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## 11pennreserve

Picked up this 856s UTC today at the shop in Frankfurt.


----------



## David Woo

AndiS said:


> 203 ARKTIS


very nice shot: so hard to catch that blue dial.


----------



## Jstewart1012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Chaz90

The new T2 with our first significant snowfall of the year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ormondgators

UX back on the blue isofrane, disregard the dirty pool in the background. "Cold", well for Florida at least and very windy today.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Chaz90 said:


> The new T2 with our first significant snowfall of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sigh

It gets nicer each time I see it.


----------



## wedgehammer

Still on honeymoon period with the 156, so alternating between this and a Tutima this week


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

203 titanium arktis:


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 on canvas










Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ElFuego

My first Sinn.


----------



## 41Mets

I'll be wearing this beauty daily for a while...


----------



## AndiS




----------



## consum3r

EZM1 having a pint.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St Sa I on a Hirsch Rally Artisan strap


----------



## DaveandStu

Last couple of days....phenomenal brand.so many great pieces out there..







yesterday.....







today....have a great day...


----------



## bay

Relatively new owner of a U1-T, but still not 100% sure how long it will stay with me. I may need to scratch the itch for other watches. We'll see!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My 756 is back on the leather strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

U1 on olive leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Sewer

Great looking combo



thejames1 said:


> Sinn 757 on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys...


----------



## 41Mets

I am picking up the stainless bezel to alternate


----------



## SteamJ

One that I never tire of looking at.


----------



## 41Mets

In rehearsal


----------



## watchmego3000

My perfect travel watch.


----------



## DrGonzo

856 & cat.


----------



## cle_steve

Just head


----------



## thejames1

Sinn on W&W crimson strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SteamJ

thejames1 said:


> Sinn on W&W crimson strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Wow, I have to try that with my 142 since I have the same strap. It looks great.


----------



## thejames1

SteamJ said:


> Wow, I have to try that with my 142 since I have the same strap. It looks great.


Thanks! The model 1 straps are pretty nice. Your 142 would look great!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ElFuego

Finally some time to catch up on some watch surfing. I am digging my 103 A Sa.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wedgehammer

Sinn 757 furniture shopping at Ikea


----------



## stonehead887

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6895906


Another one? Very nice. You still got the Aviation Type? Can't remember if that one is gone.


----------



## thejames1

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6895906


Great one Brad!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes

stonehead887 said:


> Another one? Very nice. You still got the Aviation Type? Can't remember if that one is gone.


I just sold that to (part)fund this.



thejames1 said:


> Great one Brad!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks. Loving it so far.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Titanium is great.



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6895906


----------



## fishoop

Hi all,

I don't have a Sinn to share at the moment, but have a question for everyone.

I've been debating a Sinn 356 Sapphire for a while. My concern, however, is the fit. My wrist is 6.5ish, I can pull off the Tudor Black Bay (my largest watch), but the 356 looks pretty chunky. Can anyone comment on this, and perhaps share a photo of the 356 on small wrists? Fit is very important to me, but there's no where for me to try one on!

I'd be wearing it casually to the office but also mountain biking and hiking.

Thanks

Fish


----------



## 41Mets

At rehearsal


----------



## SteamJ

41Mets said:


> At rehearsal


Good choice. What are you rehearsing for?


----------



## 41Mets

A performance of the musical Cabaret. And thanks! I really like the look with the black hardware.


----------



## Larry23

Hello to everyone

Here's mine


----------



## goldencalf

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6890658


Cool strap. Is that a Hirsch?


----------



## cle_steve

Trying on a Hirsch Liberty with the 356


----------



## Buchmann69

goldencalf said:


> Cool strap. Is that a Hirsch?


Thanks.
Yes, it's a Hirsch James in brown.


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, it's a Hirsch James in brown.


Been interested in this strap due to the rubber/leather combo. Is it comfortable and worth the price? 
Looks great on your Sinn by the way!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Buchmann69

thejames1 said:


> Been interested in this strap due to the rubber/leather combo. Is it comfortable and worth the price?
> Looks great on your Sinn by the way!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks.

I would say this is an excellent strap and it's worth the price. Not only is it a good looking leather strap, but the rubber grooves allow good ventilation, so wearing it in hot weather and sweat are not a problem for this waterproof beauty.

In fact, I just ordered another in tan.


----------



## thejames1

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would say this is an excellent strap and it's worth the price. Not only is it a good looking leather strap, but the rubber grooves allow good ventilation, so wearing it in hot weather and sweat are not a problem for this waterproof beauty.
> 
> In fact, I just ordered another in tan.


Thanks! I just picked up a black Damasko and I like the light brown version of that strap. I will keep an eye out for an updated photo from you to push me over the edge and purchase one. 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would say this is an excellent strap and it's worth the price. Not only is it a good looking leather strap, but the rubber grooves allow good ventilation, so wearing it in hot weather and sweat are not a problem for this waterproof beauty.
> 
> In fact, I just ordered another in tan.


I had a Hirsch tiger once which is pretty similar in style. It sounded like a great strap but for me it ended up being too long. I could wear it but I just hate having to use the shortest hole or two. I sold mine. I wish they made it shorter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Jax said:


> I had a Hirsch tiger once which is pretty similar in style. It sounded like a great strap but for me it ended up being too long. I could wear it but I just hate having to use the shortest hole or two. I sold mine. I wish they made it shorter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe Watchobssession has a shorter version of the James strap. I ordered one last Dec and it fits very well for my 6.75 inches wrist- I'm at one of the middle holes. The quality is really great and you can even choose the color and finishing of the buckle.


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> I believe Watchobssession has a shorter version of the James strap. I ordered one last Dec and it fits very well for my 6.75 inches wrist- I'm at one of the middle holes. The quality is really great and you can even choose the color and finishing of the buckle.


Cool. I've got 6.75 inch wrists too. I'll have to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## AndiS

Sinn 203 ARKTIS


----------



## Jax

756 on a warm winter day in Texas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldencalf

pretty much my every day watch


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Buchmann69

Skiing with my Sinn


----------



## AndiS




----------



## wedgehammer

Non-Lemania day, still a Sinn though


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus

Newest acquisition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## aleksandar0475

Too many gorgeous watches in this thread  And almost every one in mint condition. Great!


----------



## aleksandar0475

exc-hulk said:


>


I looove the hands of U1...so beautiful.


----------



## aleksandar0475

Great watch...legendary model and hard to find. It seems like the new 140 St is the successor.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## aleksandar0475

How simple yet effective 657 is...great ! Enjoy wearing it.



Dufresne said:


> View attachment 2727057
> 
> View attachment 2727073
> 
> 
> Snowshoeing with my 657.


----------



## aleksandar0475

Great watch,iconic  I prefer the bracelet though. But it is great anyway.



MrTickles said:


> Have had the U1 for about 2 weeks and I am loving it so far. Trying to decide if I like it as much on OEM leather as I do the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1341078
> 
> 
> Buster says hi
> 
> View attachment 1341074


----------



## aleksandar0475

My baby,my SInn U1000. Excellent watch,built like a tank. Very beautiful.


----------



## cle_steve

AndiS said:


> Sinn 203 ARKTIS


The arktis is gorgeous have you had any maintenance repair or refinishing done on it?


----------



## cle_steve

David Woo said:


> 203 titanium arktis:


Novice question how do you tell if an arktis is the titanium version. It doesn't seem to explicitly say on it.


----------



## wtma




----------



## Buramu

The iconic 104 A


----------



## wtma

Putting my 104 on a black leather nato.


----------



## blue2fire




----------



## semiotech

blue2fire said:


>


Which model is this? Looks amazing.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My trusty 103 with a bit of red.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jopez13

My favorite!


----------



## wkw

Model 6000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## augustusblack

On GGB strap... LOVE


----------



## silvaticus

This is such a great thread - thanks everybody for posting! Here's my 104 A.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## MeWatchYou

silvaticus said:


> This is such a great thread - thanks everybody for posting! Here's my 104 A.
> 
> View attachment 7053449


A Beautiful and classy piece!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## aleksandar0475

25829642]







[/QUOTE]

Legendary Arktis  Excellent watch.


----------



## robncircus

Nice to see so many 104as.


----------



## David Woo

cle_steve said:


> Novice question how do you tell if an arktis is the titanium version. It doesn't seem to explicitly say on it.


the easiest way (and can be done with eyes closed)? just pick it up. the light weight is the clue.
the other way is to look at the caseback:


----------



## ormondgators

traded my 856UTC for this 857UTC. shown on the bracelet and rubber. the 856 was a little small for my taste, the 857 is a perfect fit.


----------



## Salvo

AndiS said:


>


beautiful cold blue


----------



## Cesare Borgia

First meeting with "140.A". 
This 1970's measuring instrument is very beautiful.


----------



## Joshivan26




----------



## silvaticus

robncircus said:


> Nice to see so many 104as.


I guess it's because their're so nice ;-)
Be that as it may, here's another pic of mine


----------



## Jax

756 diapal for me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

EZM10...have a good one all....


----------



## AndiS

140A


----------



## synaptyx

Two days in. Can't get this beautiful thing off my wrist.

Sent from my


----------



## Jax

synaptyx said:


> Two days in. Can't get this beautiful thing off my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my


Mine has gotten an awful lot of wear as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Jax said:


> Mine has gotten an awful lot of wear as well.


Nice strap, too! 

Sent from my


----------



## EROKS

Just waiting for one to be back in stock at watch buys


----------



## goldencalf

Joshivan26 said:


> View attachment 7086122


Looks cool on the mesh!


----------



## wtma

synaptyx said:


> Two days in. Can't get this beautiful thing off my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my





Jax said:


> Mine has gotten an awful lot of wear as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always love the 103 acryllic. Price is a bit steep for me unfortunately. Maybe one day, I'm happy with 104 A for now.


----------



## 41Mets

My 103 a sa b


----------



## synaptyx

41Mets said:


> My 103 a sa b


Ha! Just close your eyes and imagine...

I cleared out my watch box of stuff I wasn't wearing and that allowed me to pick up the 103. Love the 104, too. 

Sent from my


----------



## jakeblixx

41Mets said:


> My 103 a sa b


Awh. You're beginning to make me feel bad for posting pics like this that rub it in....








#313


----------



## 41Mets

Nah. I don't feel bad at all for seeing other people's watches. I just think it's a little silly at this point. I'm happy for everyone else!


----------



## Waser

AndiS said:


> 140A


Stunner that!

If only my wrists weren't puny.  I'd be all over owning a 140.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

that's hot!!



Waser said:


> Stunner that!
> 
> If only my wrists weren't puny.  I'd be all over owning a 140.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Hmmm... Options. I has them.










Sent from my


----------



## Jax

synaptyx said:


> Hmmm... Options. I has them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Let's see some different combos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicbastige

Temp since my favorite UX is in the Fatherland.

View attachment 7125906


----------



## thejollywatcher

Timing my walk to work.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus

Trying the Sinn on a beads of rice. This bracelet is about 1/5 the cost of the oem bracelet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I think I like it.



robncircus said:


> Trying the Sinn on a beads of rice. This bracelet is about 1/5 the cost of the oem bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus

41Mets said:


> I think I like it.


Thanks! The straight end links may be a deal breaker for some but I think it strangely works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

robncircus said:


> Thanks! The straight end links may be a deal breaker for some but I think it strangely works.


It's lovely, where did you pick up the BOR?

Sent from my


----------



## AndiS




----------



## robncircus

synaptyx said:


> It's lovely, where did you pick up the BOR?
> 
> Sent from my


From yobokies (on photobucket). It's one I normally have on my Monster. Need to get an unbranded clasp still. Right now it says seiko haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Jax said:


> Let's see some different combos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it!


















































































Sent from my


----------



## wtma

SO awesome, a very versatile watch!!


----------



## Jax

synaptyx said:


> You got it!
> Sent from my


One thing I love about black and white watches is that they fit with such a variety of straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

My Germans:


----------



## watchmego3000

uvalaw2005 said:


> My Germans:
> 
> View attachment 7139946


Beautiful pair!


----------



## Waser

Really loving the 103 on a nato nowadays.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

757 on C&B strap

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Buchmann69

Love this dial


----------



## Waser

Here are some more Nato options for the 103 acrylic.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

Sinn Weekend:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Mestari

T2B has one of the most stunning dials I've seen in a while. Just don't know if I could live with the "grayness" of a T2. Somehow the gray and blue work together much better than the base gray with black dial. Or then it's because of your photo skills, Brad!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Mestari said:


> T2B has one of the most stunning dials I've seen in a while. Just don't know if I could live with the "grayness" of a T2. Somehow the gray and blue work together much better than the base gray with black dial. Or then it's because of your photo skills, Brad!


It's definitely the watch. That dial is just the perfect shade of blue.


----------



## Waser

Ah forgot this pic of another strap option for the 103.

Green GasGasBones strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Versatility of mist sinns to go on NATO/Zulu ...huge bonus


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Heiner




----------



## cpl

Love it! Here's mine











Heiner said:


>


----------



## wtma

104 on spectre


----------



## sndauva

My daily beater 356sa display back on bracelet.


----------



## Jstewart1012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig




----------



## synaptyx

On THAT strap. 









Sent from my


----------



## Hydrocarbons

synaptyx said:


> You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Please tell me where you got these straps from!


----------



## thejollywatcher

EZM 8 submarine steel hard at work at a desk 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

thejollywatcher said:


> EZM 8 submarine steel hard at work at a desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


A familiar scene for my divers. Great watch!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## synaptyx

Hydrocarbons said:


> Please tell me where you got these straps from!


PM sent!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Waser

Ezm1 on custom GasGasBones strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Picked up a Tropic Sport. 








Loving these NOS straps. 









Sent from my


----------



## AndiS

140A


----------



## fbones24

New to me, EZM3. 









And with his new sibling:










Sent from House Mars.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## wtma

104A on velcro band.


----------



## DaveandStu

Sorry about pic quality...it was blowing 25 plus on the jetty...have a good one all


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St Sa I with a grey perlon strap


----------



## skx1200

I love Sinn !


----------



## Jax

skx1200 said:


> I love Sinn !


Is that the 103 with a non standard bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90

synaptyx said:


> (Picture from Synaptyx in post 2486)
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skx1200

104? It's standard bracelet.


----------



## skx1200

Jax said:


> skx1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Sinn !
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the 103 with a non standard bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

104? It's standard bracelet.


----------



## Squeezealexio

103 st acrylic


----------



## Squeezealexio

Sinn on a plane


----------



## Jax

skx1200 said:


> 104? It's standard bracelet.


I wonder if it would fit on the 103.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaddyP

Squeezealexio said:


> View attachment 7250098


Nice. Looking to get this exact model soon!


----------



## DaveandStu

EZM10....best lume out of my small herd of sinns....all the best Dave


----------



## fbones24




----------



## jonathanp77

Copper dial today


----------



## Bradjhomes

jonathanp77 said:


> Copper dial today


I love this more every time I see it.

Every collection needs a copper dial, yes?


----------



## jonathanp77

Bradjhomes said:


> I love this more every time I see it.
> 
> Every collection needs a copper dial, yes?


I definitely think so


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## Carlos10

Here is my new 103 acrylic. I put a brown Hirsch Liberty strap on it. I haven't had a Sinn since I sold my 103 St Sa LE white dial some time ago. This really is a nice watch. There is no SUG inscription on the case with this one. Anyone know what's going on there? Also - do current builds have a Sellita or Valjoux movement?

Glad to be a Sinner again.


----------



## blowfish89

Mine did not have a SUG inscription either, and it was purchased new in Dec 2014 - I don't think the new ones have them, so it is normal.
Regarding ETA vs Selitta, I am not sure.


----------



## wtma

Just in... Gunny Blackbay for my Sinn 104 A, it gives a little vintage look to the watch.
I put it with a polished Hadley-Roma butterfly clasp, it feels so nice on the wrist.
Not really into the black stitching though, now I wish I had asked Peter to use white thread instead :think:


----------



## ormondgators

857 on isofrane today


----------



## Adam91

View attachment 7274298


----------



## Waser

My precious two back on bracelets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

104


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## thejames1

AndiS said:


>


Andi, what model is this bracelet? Does the finish match? Looks great to me! Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

144 today








New shoes for this one are landing today!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## AndiS

Hy,
thejames1 !
Usually, there is another bracelet mounted. This bracelet is from a Standard-757 with the bead-blasted finish. 
Sinn in Frankfurt adapted the finish for about 60 EURO , to the satinized finish of my 757 diapal.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## thejollywatcher

I've enjoyed wearing this "little" dynamo.....










Sent from The Talk


----------



## thejames1

AndiS said:


> Hy,
> thejames1 !
> Usually, there is another bracelet mounted. This bracelet is from a Standard-757 with the bead-blasted finish.
> Sinn in Frankfurt adapted the finish for about 60 EURO , to the satinized finish of my 757 diapal.


Thanks Andi! I have wondered about your for a bit, since I like this style a little more than the standard one offered for this model, but wasn't sure about the finish.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

Couple photos I took today for Instagram's H2H copycat

















Also, just in case someone had a Sinn 156 they were thinking about moving:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2941866


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## AndiS

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7305322


WOOOOW, great picture !!


----------



## robncircus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedern

New 856 utc.


----------



## synaptyx

Yet another strap. 









Sent from my 's .


----------



## Jax

synaptyx said:


> Yet another strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 's .


I'm also a bit of a strapaholic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

thedern said:


> New 856 utc.
> 
> View attachment 7311618


Lovely. Think that's going to be my next Sinn purchase. This or a U1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svennos

Can I also get a PM? ;-)


----------



## zee218

Sinn 903 ST


----------



## synaptyx

zee218 said:


> Sinn 903 ST
> View attachment 7318410


Great shot! 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## zee218

synaptyx said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my 's .


Thank you! =)

Here is one more:


----------



## zee218

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7305322


Love the blue and steel. Great shot!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk


----------



## thejames1

U1 on a drunkart strap









SUG  









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 in Atlanta GA. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarnetv

slowly building up some patina after one year on the wrist.
gotta keep that knob polished though


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Trying it out with an Omega rubber strap. Doesn't quite fit right in the lugs, but I prefer the Omega clasp, and hate the logo on the Sinn rubber straps.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

My new Sin 103 St Acrylic. My first Sinn!


----------



## synaptyx

Vette Enthusiast said:


> My new Sin 103 St Acrylic. My first Sinn!


Welcome! I'm a Sinn newbie myself. Just had the 103 a couple of weeks. Mine says hi!









Sent from my 's .


----------



## Jax

synaptyx said:


> Welcome! I'm a Sinn newbie myself. Just had the 103 a couple of weeks. Mine says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 's .


Looks surprisingly good on Perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DocFossil

Thedern,

Who manufactured the black watchband with the heavy white stitching? Is it a Sinn band or a different manufacturer?

Thanks.


----------



## fbones24

Sinn EZM3 on Khaki Apple Watch strap from Clockwork Synergy.


----------



## Jax

fbones24 said:


> Sinn EZM3 on Khaki Apple Watch strap from Clockwork Synergy.


I like the contrast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

AndiS said:


>


That 203 - what a beauty!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## zee218

Sinn 903 ST


----------



## cpl

903 ST HD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> U1 on a drunkart strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


r
Love the sug on the case...great shot mate


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Puckbw11

104 on hirsch duke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

DaveandStu said:


> r
> Love the sug on the case...great shot mate


I love the SUG too, but are they really not having it on the new watches?


----------



## blowfish89

jaychung said:


> I love the SUG too, but are they really not having it on the new watches?


No more for the 103, but I guess its still on the U1.


----------



## 41Mets

I didn't love this strap when I had on the SDR bezel, but I think it looks pretty awesome with the tegimented bezel!


----------



## born_sinner

656


----------



## thejames1

757 diapal on Clover strap 








I provided the wookie fur ☺

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## AndiS




----------



## thejollywatcher

Let's make it three Diapals in a row!










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jax

thejollywatcher said:


> Let's make it three Diapals in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


Which strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

@ Jax. It's a Hirsch rubber GT Rally. Comfy and smells great too!










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## k4fap

Love my Sinn! I can see it without my glasses  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

Nice JDCfour. I took this yesterday and forgot to post.


----------



## ormondgators

a trio of military's


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

I sinned against my own principles and put my Sinn on a zulu. And I quite like the result.


----------



## blowfish89

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that vintage?


----------



## cpl

blowfish89 said:


> Is that vintage?


Yep. I don't know how old. They stopped making that particular model in the early 90's.

It uses the hand wind Lemania 1873, same as Omega calibre 861. Later models used the Valjoux 7750.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Wearing my 756 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

303 silber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

EZM3 on Khaki Toxicnato....again....


----------



## kangajack

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is stunning. I absolutely love it!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## AndiS




----------



## cpl

kangajack said:


> That is stunning. I absolutely love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Teaklejr

My Sinn UX and probably not my last.


----------



## NickShabazz

The 104 works great on a NATO, but I can't wait for the bracelet to come in.


----------



## Hoppyjr

FrequencyAndSulphur said:


> The 104 works great on a NATO, but I can't wait for the bracelet to come in.


^ that looks perfect on NATO!

Here's my EZM3F, also on NATO


----------



## synaptyx

Back on the bracelet for the first time since it arrived. 









Sent from my 's .


----------



## semiotech

U200 on Eulit


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jaychung

synaptyx said:


> Back on the bracelet for the first time since it arrived.
> Sent from my 's .


Great look on the bracelet!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## born_sinner

My most favorite of favorites, the EZM2. It's a pain to send it to Germany every 7 years for an oil change and a new battery, but it is SO worth it! This one has taken a serious beating, but seems to get better with wear; it's a serious tool watch. Because of the silicone oil that fills the case, it can be read from any angle, even underwater. The oil also affects diffraction through the crystal, making the hands look like they are just beneath the surface.

Check out the bubble in the third shot


----------



## born_sinner

.


----------



## born_sinner

..


----------



## Hicksmat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Just curious... I see surprisingly few "Frankfurter Finanzplatzuhren" models around here. I personally think they look awesome... Anyone have one?


----------



## thejames1

U1 for Saturday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wsmc511

EZM3 Saturday -


----------



## TgeekB

Just became a Sinner. Purchased a used 556i on eBay and now have to await for it to arrive. Arrggg! Help me!!! Haha.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

UX is absolutely my favorite watch. I'll finally be receiving my 103 a sa b late next week.


----------



## silvaticus

Put the 104 A on black NATO, for more of a tool watch vibe... I really like it!


----------



## bigdhornfan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Glad I put this back on leather because I'm liking it more and more every day.

756 on a bandr racing strap.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo

8828ti
8,5 mm. thick


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13 just in








Expect to see a lot of this one this week!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> EZM 13 just in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect to see a lot of this one this week!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


I love the idea of an hour counter chronograph. Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> I love the idea of an hour counter chronograph. Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jax! I started looking for a Sinn 156, but decided to go gently used instead of vintage. This is a cool one ☺

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DaveandStu

212SDR....


----------



## Puckbw11

104 on my 6.75" wrist today. Love this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> 212SDR....


This is a great one Dave!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

Einsatzzeitmesser 13 on a Choice Cuts strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cle_steve

#356tuesdays?


----------



## David Woo

born_sinner said:


> View attachment 7398346


very nice watch, even with the bubble: has it been back to sinn for a service?


----------



## goldencalf

Some more EZM 13 action


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## thejames1

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

Buchmann69 said:


>


I really like that black PVD with a brown strap look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Jax said:


> I really like that black PVD with a brown strap look!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Me too


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

What straps do you like best?


----------



## wsmc511

EZM6 / U1000









Have a great day!


----------



## jaychung

41Mets said:


> What straps do you like best?


Congrats! I like the last two best! The bracelet looks more macho, and the brown strap gives great contrast to the blue dial, very classy.


----------



## watchdaddy1

thejames1 said:


> U1 for Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


ultimate tool combo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

thejames1 said:


> EZM 13 just in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect to see a lot of this one this week!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Hot Dam. That's a serious Sinn James

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

41Mets said:


> What straps do you like best?


The blue , but the orangish leather is a good combo as well

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hot Dam. That's a serious Sinn James
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks man! Been going with Sinn a lot lately.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## keith88




----------



## 41Mets

Playing with editing


----------



## asmd

mine.


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## consum3r

Just picked up on auction as "junk" due to low oil level.









Going back to the Mothership for service soon.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## 41Mets

Today I put it on a natostrapco blue-grey strap. I think it's a better match than the lighter one Sinn included. It brings out the darks in the dial. It's like having different watches with each strap. Side by side with a royal strap.


----------



## synaptyx

Blue-grey perlon. 









Sent from my 's .


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## David Woo

wsmc511 said:


>


nice golden friend in the background.


----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> View attachment 7488746


looks like someone started to open the back to replace the battery, and then said "damnit, what's all this oil all over me??"


----------



## thejames1

757 on Clover Canvas









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

103 acrylic on a Di Model Chronissimo.

Personally I like the brown racing strap better with this watch (great contrast) but I like having something I can wear in the summer with this watch that is waterproof. I think it looks pretty good even though there is a lot of black with this look.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

David Woo said:


> looks like someone started to open the back to replace the battery, and then said "damnit, what's all this oil all over me??"


I believe the previous owner took it to a local shop for a battery change. Since it's running, I guess they were successful, albeit somewhat surprised.

Judging by the discoloration of the hands and indices (a possible side effect of the original oil used by Sinn), it has not been serviced since initial purchase.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## keith88




----------



## ahsan

Beautiful.


----------



## ahsan

Guys if someone could help me i would really appreciate it. I plan on buying my first good watch (currently own seiko ssc013p1) in the next few weeks and I am really interested in sinn 356 flieger. I live in Sydney and the only AD is in Brisbane who is selling it for a lot higher. I was hoping you would recommend a few places online I could buy it from. Do you think it would be cheaper?
Thank you. 

P.S Apologies if I have posted in the incorrect forum.


----------



## 41Mets

On the bracelet today. That was scary with scratching lugs but I did my best. The metal brings out the darker purpler tones in the dial.


----------



## 41Mets

ahsan said:


> Guys if someone could help me i would really appreciate it. I plan on buying my first good watch (currently own seiko ssc013p1) in the next few weeks and I am really interested in sinn 356 flieger. I live in Sydney and the only AD is in Brisbane who is selling it for a lot higher. I was hoping you would recommend a few places online I could buy it from. Do you think it would be cheaper?
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S Apologies if I have posted in the incorrect forum.


Other than looking for a previously owned, it may be tough. There are a few German sellers in chrono24 who are authorized Sinn dealers. Check them out. I'm not sure if Paige and Cooper or Watchbuys CAN sell overseas. In any case, customs or import fees need to be taken into account.


----------



## khd

ahsan said:


> Guys if someone could help me i would really appreciate it. I plan on buying my first good watch (currently own seiko ssc013p1) in the next few weeks and I am really interested in sinn 356 flieger. I live in Sydney and the only AD is in Brisbane who is selling it for a lot higher. I was hoping you would recommend a few places online I could buy it from. Do you think it would be cheaper?
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S Apologies if I have posted in the incorrect forum.


Hey mate - I'm in the same boat as you, so I'd love to hear if you end up being successful buying online! I tried enquiring with watchbuys a while ago (back during AUD/USD parity) and they forwarded my enquiry to definewatches... hey, it was worth a try :-d


----------



## 41Mets

As much as I loved the Sinn bracelet on the panda, I don't love it on the blue. I took it off and put on the blue leather. I'm liking the straps much more on this model. I don't know if I'll keep the bracelet or not, but for now I think I'll go with the variety of straps instead.


----------



## fbones24

EZM3 and a Cappucino


----------



## mbessinger12

fbones24 said:


> EZM3 and a Cappucino


Awesome piece! Looks great on that nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

41Mets said:


> As much as I loved the Sinn bracelet on the panda, I don't love it on the blue. I took it off and put on the blue leather. I'm liking the straps much more on this model. I don't know if I'll keep the bracelet or not, but for now I think I'll go with the variety of straps instead.


I've tried the bracelet on my plain vanilla 103 and I feel like it kind of hides the interesting lugs and makes the watch look more plain overall. I kind of like seeing the lugs on that watch. So that makes sense to me. I like your 103 on straps the best too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Loved it on this one...


----------



## jaychung

41Mets said:


> On the bracelet today. That was scary with scratching lugs but I did my best. The metal brings out the darker purpler tones in the dial.


If only they had drilled lugs on the 103!


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> If only they had drilled lugs on the 103!


That's the only downside to the 103. I hate changing straps because of the lack of drilled lugs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I change straps frequently, but I dislike drilled through lugs. It's convenient for sure, I just don't find it appealing to look at. I like drilled through lugs only if it's screwbars and on a tool watch.


----------



## 41Mets

It is easy on the UX!!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## 98z28




----------



## 41Mets

Blue leather for a few days


----------



## AndiS

358 Jubiläum


----------



## 20100

My favorite


----------



## DaveandStu

156 mil....have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Jax

Another day, another strap. Green shell cordovan from JankoXXX. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jax said:


> Another day, another strap. Green shell cordovan from JankoXXX.
> View attachment 7520954
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jan makes 1 of the best cordovan / horoween shell around. I have 3 w/ another on the way. 
Looks great on yr Sinn

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jax

watchdaddy1 said:


> Jan makes 1 of the best cordovan / horoween shell around. I have 3 w/ another on the way.
> Looks great on yr Sinn
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I like it so much I might get another. It has calf leather underneath for thickness and tapers from 20 mm to 16mm which is much more than I'm used to but my wrists are small so I actually like it a lot. It also sort of gives it a vintage vibe. I've never seen this color in shell before so it is very unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jax said:


> I like it so much I might get another. It has calf leather underneath for thickness and tapers from 20 mm to 16mm which is much more than I'm used to but my wrists are small so I actually like it a lot. It also sort of gives it a vintage vibe. I've never seen this color in shell before so it is very unique.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you show us a pic of it off the wrist to see the color please

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

his colors are unique. I have a cranberry colored 1










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jax

watchdaddy1 said:


> can you show us a pic of it off the wrist to see the color please
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


It is a fairly subtle green color but I tried to take some more photos that better show off the color. In certain lighting conditions it looks almost black.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jax said:


> It is a fairly subtle green color but I tried to take some more photos that better show off the color. In certain lighting conditions it looks almost black.
> 
> View attachment 7522690
> 
> View attachment 7522698
> 
> View attachment 7522706
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just can't get enough of this


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## bigdhornfan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

CGSshorty said:


>


Yes


----------



## 41Mets

Can't get enough of it.


----------



## WatchHoliday

356 with chronissimo strap


----------



## heebs

It's been quite awhile since I've checked in over here. The EZM-3 gets pretty regular wear but this one came out to make an appearance today. I just can't get enough of it and catch myself gazing at it throughout the day.


----------



## jaychung

***** said:


> It's been quite awhile since I've checked in over here. The EZM-3 gets pretty regular wear but this one came out to make an appearance today. I just can't get enough of it and catch myself gazing at it throughout the day.


Ahh, I hope Sinn still makes these. I'll buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## wtma




----------



## 41Mets

How about a little lovin' for the UX?


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## bigdhornfan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croco11

Sinn 142


----------



## 41Mets

I managed to get a double sunburst in this shot.


----------



## thejames1

144 on a notched canvas strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## CTSteve




----------



## CTSteve




----------



## SteamJ

croco11 said:


> Sinn 142


Very nice. Mine says hi.


----------



## ahsan

This is a beautiful pilot watch. Do Sinn still make it? Price?


DVC said:


> First post. Fitting it's a pic of my beloved (first) Sinn... 900 Der große Flieger.
> 
> View attachment 1422376


----------



## Buchmann69

856S










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Got a few new straps in...156 now feels way more substantial on the wrist..have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## RomeoT

103 on a Cincy Strap today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Last night I decided to change the bezel back to the SDR version. This is the best look, at least for me.


----------



## rayraythemack

Absolutely loving my newly acquired U2 Meisterbund III LE (PVD version!!!) on new GasGasBones strap!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## Jax

rayraythemack said:


> Absolutely loving my newly acquired U2 Meisterbund III LE (PVD version!!!) on new GasGasBones strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow I've never seen that version of the U2 before. It's stunning! I also think the desert edition is pretty cool and unique. I like both better than the standard version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Back on the custom Bcatt straps strap


----------



## speedbird_500

New strap:


----------



## jaychung

rayraythemack said:


> Absolutely loving my newly acquired U2 Meisterbund III LE (PVD version!!!) on new GasGasBones strap!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really good looking watch and strap! I'm still waiting for my GGS strap, but it should arrive anytime now.


----------



## 41Mets

rayraythemack said:


> Absolutely loving my newly acquired U2 Meisterbund III LE (PVD version!!!) on new GasGasBones strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is an incredible looking watch


----------



## DaveandStu

rayraythemack said:


> Absolutely loving my newly acquired U2 Meisterbund III LE (PVD version!!!) on new GasGasBones strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great piece Ray...it's such a stark and very cool looking piece..wears well on that strap mate...ten out of ten there...all the best Dave


----------



## rayraythemack

jaychung said:


> Really good looking watch and strap! I'm still waiting for my GGS strap, but it should arrive anytime now.


Thanks! The GGB strap really added a lot of character. Great straps for a Sinn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack

41Mets said:


> This is an incredible looking watch


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack

DaveandStu said:


> Great piece Ray...it's such a stark and very cool looking piece..wears well on that strap mate...ten out of ten there...all the best Dave


Thank you sir! The watch is amazing by itself. The strap takes it to another level. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Jwiner

Odd combo I made... but I've been diggin it for a long time


----------



## Salvo

Happy Easter


----------



## Ar.Parask

Well mine says hello as well! From cloudy Zurich...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U1 for Easter









From last night









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 41Mets

Happy Easter to those who celebrate! Suigeneric on my UX.


----------



## Hydrocarbons




----------



## 41Mets

Okay...it's pretty out there, but here goes nothin'!!


----------



## ElFuego

That's a great look!


----------



## 41Mets

ElFuego said:


> That's a great look!


You think? It's VERY bold!


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 on a GasGasBones strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## goldencalf




----------



## 41Mets

I'm officially a 3x Sinner. With the exception of my $30 gshock I have all Sinns. Here we have them:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Blue


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## no_signal

After obsessing about getting "a nice watch" for around 3 years&#8230; a lot of research&#8230; looking at every option under the sun&#8230; deciding it had to be a Sinn&#8230; looking at every single photo on this forum thread&#8230; I finally chose and it arrived today.

















I'm in love. I didn't think I was a bracelet guy, but I'm stoked with it. It's really comfortable, and I think it looks so good in the tegimented grey, not ostentatious, just "means business" serious.

The problem is, only half a day in, and I'm realising why all you Sinn fans have more than one&#8230; I'm already seeing this as my "faithful daily driver" and plotting for the next fancy dress piece. I figure I may as well go all the way&#8230; the U1000 SDR next on the list? Or the 757 Diapal? Or the U2? I'll need another 3 years to save for the next one, I guess I'll decide by then&#8230;! :think:

Honestly, thanks to everyone for posting their pics here, these watches are so hard to see in the flesh that every single photo on this thread really helped inform my decision. I hope this pays it forward!


----------



## Aldehyde




----------



## motzbueddel

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wcso873

New sinn ( to me) purchased off a member on here. Love love love it! Just arrived this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wcso873

I still want the jeweler Roberto version with the light blue face but the bright green face would work also. Anyone reading who has one for sale let me know. Love the Sinn!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Reusing a Sinn buckle with some Clover canvas on my U1
































Really digging this combo.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## endoice

First post, have probably browsed through this whole thread at least three times through though in the past six months. I thought that after purchasing my first mechanical timepiece that my obsession with reading about watches would subside, but I just can't stop. Sinn is just such a cool brand that speaks to me in multiple ways. I think that I would truly be happy owning at least 50% of the different models they offer. It took me a lot of time to decide what would be the ideal 24/7 wear for me for the next 5+yrs, and after lots of changing my mind I settled on the 144 St S. I spend at least ten mins staring at it on a daily basis, even after wearing it for about 2mo. Couldn't be happier. Photo of 3 daily tools I can't do without.


----------



## motzbueddel

Getting ready to go out for dinner with the family wearing my blue Sinn 103.










Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

AndiS said:


>


great shot, it's so hard to photograph that blue dial.


----------



## ck1109

Sinn T2 on Perlon


----------



## goldencalf




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

My first ever Sinn (104 I) is coming in the mail in a few days! I'm beyond pumped


----------



## 41Mets

Is it bad that I absolutely love my new 103 blue and my UX, but I feel the recently acquired 103 acrylic may be the daily wearer?


----------



## Jax

41Mets said:


> Is it bad that I absolutely love my new 103 blue and my UX, but I feel the recently acquired 103 acrylic may be the daily wearer?


There's just something about that watch...


----------



## blowfish89

Jax said:


> There's just something about that watch...


I should get one back again, but then I'll debate between the 103St and the EZM13 when the time comes.


----------



## m6rk

The 556i at 30,000ft


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR tonight.










Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

757 diapal on black canvas really makes the subdials pop









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wsmc511

EZM3 on ToxicNato strap


----------



## umarrajs

UX on the wrist (dare I say, Lead is in the Pencil...........)

1st day, puppy love.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Hydrocarbons

Out with my giant on the weekend.


----------



## Armadillo

EZM2 on SPV1


----------



## thejames1

Macro shot from yesterday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## auditd0rk

My very first Sinn -- a great purchase from fellow WUS member, umarrajs.


----------



## no_signal

Such a badass look, I love it, but could never get away with it day to day! Maybe in my next career as a hip-hop star or "executive protection professional".


----------



## 41Mets

What do you think on the mesh?


----------



## Serkz




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 240 St:


----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## Jax

auditd0rk said:


>


That is such a bad ass watch. Totally in your face but I love it.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Lessons in the continuity of refractive indices:


----------



## 41Mets

Blue again


----------



## thejames1

U1 for Saturday

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## goldencalf

EZM 13


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 556 I


----------



## auditd0rk

Haven't even had the U2 for a week and it's quickly become my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 titanium


----------



## born_sinner

My EZM2, back in 2012...before the black paint got removed from the bezel by some idiot with an electric toothbrush


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## thejames1

144 on a Clover strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mattcantwin

...and the 903.


----------



## Serkz

103 St Sa + 3570.50


----------



## 41Mets

Serkz said:


> 103 St Sa + 3570.50
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7766458&d=1460448001"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


How do you compare the Sinn to the Omega?


----------



## Serkz

Two totally different pieces 

The Moonwatch case design, look and feel just feels very refined and mature. The thickness etc is perfect.

The 103 with the Sapphire feels like a much more modern, younger / stylish piece. Never held an acrylic model so I can't compare that one.

I love both.


----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## 41Mets

2/3


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## umarrajs

This watch is simply stuck to my wrist (to my surprise) since it was purchased 2 weeks ago...................BIG winner in my book:


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13
















Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## WristEnvy

My first Sinn. Must say I'm impressed with quality and feel on my wrist. Love this 856 pvd.



















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH

U1 on my "hairy like monkey" wrist.


----------



## Hydrocarbons




----------



## Hydrocarbons




----------



## Hydrocarbons




----------



## Hydrocarbons

There are my four Sinns


----------



## Jax

I'm starting to really appreciate the 103 bracelet. Sometimes I feel like a black and white watch with a grey bracelet is drab, but it fits me so damn well.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

This one today, from 6am meetings to a post-sunset bike ride.


----------



## Control187

Not new, but new to me. Thanks to the forum members for feeding my habits.



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I'm wearing the UX tomorrow but for now


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DaveandStu

156 mil on a bund...very comfortable combo..going to get a few more from the bakery...all the best Dave


----------



## Control187

New to me 556a










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

856 S on new Sinn rubber!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sorry, duplicate thread error


----------



## 41Mets

Playing around


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR on a red OEM silicon strap.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

Arktis 203


----------



## Hydrocarbons




----------



## blowfish89

41Mets said:


> Playing around


You have the good life


----------



## 41Mets

blowfish89 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around
> 
> 
> 
> You have the good life
Click to expand...

Well, I teach music


----------



## Floki




----------



## blowfish89

41Mets said:


> Well, I teach music


Beats sitting in front of a computer all day, well done, my man


----------



## 41Mets

blowfish89 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I teach music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats sitting in front of a computer all day, well done, my man
Click to expand...

I do agree with that! Singing, changing lives, enjoying my job...not making as much mulah as many but wouldn't change it!


----------



## endoice

chilling with the 144, pacing my beer night


----------



## jaychung

Finally get to post my first picture here. Very happy!


----------



## Aldehyde

Robertus said:


> You own most of my wishlist
> The Lemania is also very nice, though the statement is a bit the contrary: all Sinn 140/142 models (at least before the Lothar times) were completely manufactured by Lemania, including cases, both 1341 and 5100 movements) and was marketed as several brands, the longest by Sinn. Others including Alpina, Dugena, Sicura, Bell&Ross by Sinn, Marlboro, Rodania, Nivada, Rotary, Bucherer, Candino - and of course Lemania.


Marlboro as in the cigarette? Did they have this caliber watch as a free gift for smoker points or box tops or whatever they used to collect? Almost makes me want to smoke!


----------



## Aldehyde

My 556a's great lume. I use a UV light similar to a scorpion search light to charge the lume - works great and just takes a 1 second flash.


----------



## RomeoT

My one and only Sinn, unless you count that weekend in Lisbon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG58

41Mets said:


> Well, I teach music


and you have the right taste in NY BBall teams.


----------



## DaveandStu

EZM10..looking over Cairns Harbour ..gateway to Great Barrier Reef ...have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## Pete26

My 556i M today


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DaveandStu

Bradjhomes said:


>


It's a super clear dial Brad...versatile piece, automatik is placed perfectly ...Dave


----------



## jwso

Bradjhomes said:


>


What model number is this? Guessing it's pretty old..


----------



## Bradjhomes

DaveandStu said:


> It's a super clear dial Brad...versatile piece, automatik is placed perfectly ...Dave


Thanks Dave


----------



## Bradjhomes

jwso said:


> What model number is this? Guessing it's pretty old..


Sinn 809

Early 90s I think


----------



## jwso

Bradjhomes said:


> Sinn 809
> 
> Early 90s I think


I love the sensible size and legible design, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Bradjhomes

jwso said:


> I love the sensible size and legible design, how much did you pay for it?


Slightly too much probably. They're quite difficult to find. The last few I've seen have gone for upwards of $800.


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*



slivver71 said:


> View attachment 1111050


Great Combo.

Sic semper evello mortem tyrannis.


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: Show your Sinn (iPhone photos)*

Good looking that 809 :-!

103 St for me


----------



## flyboy2001

My 358 Jubiläum is still going strong after close to four years. I shipped the watch to Germany once for repair under warranty; the chronograph had problems with the minute indicator not advancing. No problems since then.


----------



## ormondgators

type II on white


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## ahsan

flyboy2001 said:


> My 358 Jubiläum is still going strong after close to four years. I shipped the watch to Germany once for repair under warranty; the chronograph had problems with the minute indicator not advancing. No problems since then.
> 
> View attachment 7815258


Beautiful watch.


----------



## PSU2001

Just received today! Snowing in Denver!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## auditd0rk

PSU2001 said:


> View attachment 7817226
> Just received today! Snowing in Denver!


Love the UX. Got a bit of snow, too, down here in the Springs.


----------



## umarrajs

PSU2001 said:


> View attachment 7817226
> Just received today! Snowing in Denver!


Congrats......glad you finally landed the UX.


----------



## jihn

PSU2001 said:


> View attachment 7817226
> Just received today! Snowing in Denver!


Snow falls upward in Denver? ;-)

Great watch.


----------



## jaychung

Put on the bracelet!


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> Put on the bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 7822842


What do you think about the strap vs. bracelet on this one?


----------



## David Woo

jihn said:


> Snow falls upward in Denver?


just trying to keep that bubble from appearing.


----------



## David Woo

Aldehyde said:


> Marlboro as in the cigarette?


yes, a promotion with their F1 team.


----------



## David Woo

Robertus said:


> all Sinn 140/142 models (at least before the Lothar times) were completely manufactured by Lemania, including cases, both 1341 and 5100 movements) and was marketed as several brands, the longest by Sinn. Others including Alpina, Dugena, Sicura, Bell&Ross by Sinn, Marlboro, Rodania, Nivada, Rotary, Bucherer, Candino - and of course Lemania.


the lemania was quite a nice piece:


----------



## jaychung

Jax said:


> What do you think about the strap vs. bracelet on this one?


I must say I like both. The straps give it a more vintage flieger vibe and showcase the beautiful lugs, though I would prefer thicker straps because the watch case is tall. The bracelet is just a great overall fit to the style. It also brightens up the watch. Now I very much hope that they have drill through holes so I can change straps easily.

That said, I did encounter some trouble with sizing the bracelet. It seems that some of the bracelet bars are extremely tight and have slight expansion at the edge, making them very hard to remove. Took me one hour to size. Quite annoying. I already reflected the problem to Watchbuys.


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> I must say I like both. The straps give it a more vintage flieger vibe and showcase the beautiful lugs, though I would prefer thicker straps because the watch case is tall. The bracelet is just a great overall fit to the style. It also brightens up the watch. Now I very much hope that they have drill through holes so I can change straps easily.
> 
> That said, I did encounter some trouble with sizing the bracelet. It seems that some of the bracelet bars are extremely tight and have slight expansion at the edge, making them very hard to remove. Took me one hour to size. Quite annoying. I already reflected the problem to Watchbuys.


I agree about the lugs. I think one drawback of the bracelet is that you don't see them as much. Mine wasn't too hard to adjust but I got it from someone here on WUS. I found that once I got it set up it was surprisingly comfortable. The newer version of the bracelet with solid end links is also much more comfortable than the older version (I tried both) and easier to change out as well.


----------



## 41Mets

Really liking this NATO on it.


----------



## mr_b

Love this one. Amazing choice


----------



## jaychung

Great weather in NYC today!


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 556 A:


----------



## mechanicalonly

Jpfwatch, may I ask about the strap on your 556a? It looks great!


----------



## jpfwatch

It is the new bund strap from Sinn:


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## cle_steve

Sinn city


----------



## zengineer

6090


----------



## Robertus

David Woo said:


> the lemania was quite a nice piece:


Love that blue dial! For sale maybe?


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## mechanicalonly

jpfwatch said:


> It is the new bund strap from Sinn:
> 
> View attachment 7834074
> [/QUOTEThanks much...it looks terrific!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Salvo




----------



## thejames1

endoice said:


> chilling with the 144, pacing my beer night
> View attachment 7795674


This all black one is killer!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

Giving the 757 the panda treatment. Going to a new home today.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## obo




----------



## wsmc511

EZM3 on bracelet


----------



## jwillee




----------



## Jax

What do you guys think of this 756 on a Staib mesh? I know mesh is for divers and this is a pilots watch but it's so damn comfortable. One downside is it's a whole lot of grey and straps can give it some color. Do you guys think it works or no?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Jax said:


> What do you guys think of his 756 on a Staib mesh? I know mesh is for divers and this is a pilots watch but it's so damn comfortable. One downside is it's a whole lot of grey and straps can give it some color. Do you guys think it works or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. I think it's a nice change when you get tired of straps. But I do think straps make the watch head pops a little better.


----------



## jaychung

Looking at the day/date change is fun!


----------



## Salvo




----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Sinn 103 St. on a black Hirsch Rally strap.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

CGSshorty said:


>


No doubt, one of the most beautiful chrono on the market (yeah yeah, personal taste..).


----------



## jaychung

Salvo said:


> View attachment 7877594


That tells how good the 356 lume is.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Valdore

I don't have a Sinn but can show my Ball if that is okay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obo




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## 41Mets

The dial really pops on the light brown


----------



## Adamnz

Sinn 104 , love it but after 1 week the lume pip on the bezel at 12 o'clock fell out ! They are sending me a new one free of charge, so all ok.


----------



## wedgehammer

Sinn 303 Tiger Limited Edition for the Japanese market


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## endoice

thejames1 said:


> This all black one is killer!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks! That 757 Diapal is pretty sweet too b-)


----------



## thejames1

144 for today
















Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 on green shell cordovan.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Jax said:


> Sinn 103 on green shell cordovan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see the color better now. I like it!


----------



## Ragnar375

my new u2


----------



## PsyenceFiction

proud owner of Sinn U1 and 857 UTC Testaf :-!:-!


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13 for today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wtma

Got a couple of new nato straps from ToxicNATO for my 104.
Top notch hardware!


----------



## auditd0rk

Poolside with my U2


----------



## consum3r

Trying something new with my 356 ... on Eulit Perlon strap with "Bubble Back" bund.


----------



## Serpentor

Sinn EZM3. Good watch.


----------



## wedgehammer

Sinn commemorative edition for Senichi Hoshino, coach of Hanshin Tigers (Japanese pro baseball team)


----------



## junbug5150




----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## Jax

Another shot of this fabulous shell cordovan strap on my 103. This strap was made by forum user JankoXXX and I highly recommend his straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldencalf

EZM 13


----------



## sivart

Squadron


----------



## Control187

Switched to a RAF. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Kind of busy these days. Still have my 103 on the bracelet. Love it.


----------



## watchdork

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I love this strap!!!! Where did you get it. By the way I pulled the trigger but at a different target. I just ordered a U1 Fully tegimented not 20 minutes ago


----------



## watchdaddy1

watchdork said:


> I love this strap!!!! Where did you get it. By the way I pulled the trigger but at a different target. I just ordered a U1 Fully tegimented not 20 minutes ago


It's from Maddog brother ,from years ago he did a collaboration w/ Halios.
Congratulations on the U1 u will love it but you went from Pam to Sinn. 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdork

watchdaddy1 said:


> It's from Maddog brother ,from years ago he did a collaboration w/ Halios.
> Congratulations on the U1 u will love it but you went from Pam to Sinn.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Sinn has always been on the list finally trying one out


----------



## watchdork

oops double post


----------



## 41Mets

Yay or nay?


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ great watch, but not with that strap.


----------



## 41Mets

Hoppyjr said:


> ^ great watch, but not with that strap.


I didn't think so. But I've seen others with similar straps but maybe the pvd versions...


----------



## AndiS




----------



## mizzy

Rainy weather incoming


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## CGSshorty

41Mets said:


> Yay or nay?


1,000 times nay.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wsmc511

U1000 on canvas


----------



## AndiS




----------



## 41Mets

Finally wearing this baby again after the 103 a sa b disaster and a weekend away with the Helson bronze.


----------



## motzbueddel

I am wearing my new to me Sinn 903 St B E today. Great watch! Bit of a shame that I managed to put a scratch and ding on the bezel within 6 hours of owning the watch.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Sinn 903 ST HD with Lemania 1873 #speedytuesday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## David Woo

nice to see those 903's, a cool watch.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## David Woo

AndiS said:


>


i see you picked up your new car


----------



## goldencalf

EZM 13


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## apnk

Oh wow I need one!


----------



## aslan

Bradjhomes said:


>


 Thats something you dont see often ,fantastic and rare Sinn .


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## aslan

wedgehammer said:


>


 Acrylic ,tritium and lemania 5100 ,best three things a watch can have.


----------



## bigdhornfan

New strap from ClockWorkSynergy.


----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying this nice and sunny spring day with my 103 A St B.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U1 on a olive W&W strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ten13th

bigdhornfan said:


> New strap from ClockWorkSynergy.


Nice strap, where did you get that? Heheee.


----------



## ten13th

Do you think 5000M WR would hold up in desk diving and occasion hand washing?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan

nvrmnd.


----------



## bigdhornfan

ten13th said:


> Nice strap, where did you get that? Heheee.


Thanks again for the link! Love the strap!


----------



## Buchmann69

I'm enjoying the sinn rubber strap with tegimented butterfly clasp


----------



## watchdork

My first Sinn a fully tegimented U1.


----------



## Sergio Hart




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ten13th

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8014258
> 
> 
> View attachment 8014266
> 
> 
> View attachment 8014274
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the sinn rubber strap with tegimented butterfly clasp
> 
> View attachment 8014298


That is really awesome combo. A bit Darth Vader / Storm Trooper ish.


----------



## Jax

Sinn 756 on a green "toxic" NATO.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Looks like the Phoenix GTG got you!!



watchdork said:


> My first Sinn a fully tegimented U1.


----------



## Tickythebull

Brand new and i'm loving it.


----------



## motzbueddel

Today I am wearing my Sinn U2 SDR. Happy Father's Day to everyone living in Germany!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 556A


----------



## BadTrainDriver

I've been lusting after a Sinn watch for years, only recently being able to afford one without too much complaining from the wife...I found one I had to have! I had an excellent transaction from a fellow WUS'er, and now I call this baby mine!
Like new in every way despite being over two years old, and everything was included as new. I literally couldn't be happier!


----------



## Tickythebull

Excellent, enjoy your new bay.



BadTrainDriver said:


> I've been lusting after a Sinn watch for years, only recently being able to afford one without too much complaining from the wife...I found one I had to have! I had an excellent transaction from a fellow WUS'er, and now I call this baby mine!
> Like new in every way despite being over two years old, and everything was included as new. I literally couldn't be happier!


----------



## Tickythebull

857 i like U T C.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## umarrajs

U2 today........UX is (running) but resting.


----------



## rflklzk

Good night!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmc511

Sinn EZM6 on DrewCanvas


----------



## watchdork

Craustin1 said:


> Looks like the Phoenix GTG got you!!


Yes it did. Also picked up a bambino and pan europ but those have come And gone.


----------



## Craustin1

Funny, I have that same Sinn waiting for me when I get back 



watchdork said:


> Yes it did. Also picked up a bambino and pan europ but those have come And gone.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## watchdork

Craustin1 said:


> Funny, I have that same Sinn waiting for me when I get back


I am already eye balling the next Sinn I want whisk is an 857 of some type


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13 on a Maratac strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## consum3r

Just added a 3H to my EZM1 set:

ZUZ - 3H - AR


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> View attachment 8040946


damn, now that is pretty nice.


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## watchdaddy1

motzbueddel said:


> I am wearing my new to me Sinn 903 St B E today. Great watch! Bit of a shame that I managed to put a scratch and ding on the bezel within 6 hours of owning the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

cpl said:


> Sinn 903 ST HD with Lemania 1873 #speedytuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

watchdork said:


> My first Sinn a fully tegimented U1.


looking good Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Craustin1 said:


> Looks like the Phoenix GTG got you!!


Yep

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 8046362


& you too 
initial thoughts?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## AndiS




----------



## watchdork

On a red strap from obris Morgan. I think it looks great b


----------



## David Woo

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 8016242


that utc hand on the LH cargo is really nice.


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## David Woo

wedgehammer said:


>


crazy, have you tried the kopi? world's most pricey coffee.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Love it, it's a keeper. Thanks for enabling us!



watchdaddy1 said:


> & you too
> initial thoughts?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## clark98ut

Recently acquired U1. Really liking this watch.


----------



## Sergio Hart

I loved these watched holders!! Could you tell where did you buy them and what's the name of the product? Thanks!


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## junbug5150




----------



## verl20

WooHoo, my Sinn U1 SDR comes today. I can't wait to post a wrist shot.


----------



## David Woo

Sergio Hart said:


> I loved these watched holders!! Could you tell where did you buy them and what's the name of the product? Thanks!


some wus members are trying to obtain the watch stands:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/cp-watch-stands-what-happened-them-2635362.html


----------



## cpl

Obris Morgan sell those watch stands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## junbug5150

Biz trip + TPC Sawgrass


----------



## Jax

junbug5150 said:


> Biz trip + TPC Sawgrass


Wow that white Sinn looks awesome. Especially with what you're wearing.


----------



## David Woo

junbug5150 said:


> Biz trip + TPC Sawgrass


nice shirt: good time to be there, players this week.


----------



## jdelcue

556A on Navy.


----------



## wedgehammer

David Woo said:


> crazy, have you tried the kopi? world's most pricey coffee.


Hmmm i didn't get the joke &#55357;&#56877;, care to enlighten?


----------



## wedgehammer

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 8057994


Those airplane hands and phantom TESTAF logos are awesome!


----------



## wedgehammer

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, this looks awesome with the Diapal treatment!


----------



## RPJ

103 St Sa on bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Classic goes well with everything









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

wedgehammer said:


> Hmmm i didn't get the joke ��, care to enlighten?


no joke, i assume from your cup that you know about kopi, guess not. it's an amazing type of coffee:

Kopi luwak is the world's most expensive coffee. The main factor of it's high price is the uncommon method of producing such a coffee. It has been produced from the coffee beans which have been digested by a certain Indonesian cat-like animal called the palm civet or also civet cat. This is the reason kopi luwak is also called cat poop coffee or civet cat coffee. The feces of this cat will be collected, finished and sold as kopi luwak. You will find all relevant information about the production process, the cat, certified kopi luwak producers, the kopi luwak coffee itself and it's unique properties and taste. The short supply, in comparison with the high demand, the different taste and the uncommon production methods define the value of kopi luwak - the most expensive coffee in the world.


----------



## cle_steve

Finally back from the shop been waiting a while to post this one guys! 
Strap change possible soon. Really into some of the rarer Sinn variants out there already starting to hunt for a 303 next!


----------



## jdelcue

Snapped these earlier before heading out to the pool hall.









This is my "WM74" watch/strap combo.. wonder if anybody knows why. :-d


----------



## AndiS

My Dress-Watch:


----------



## David Woo

AndiS said:


> My Dress-Watch:


love white shirts, got maybe 15 of them, and the oiler is perfect, no bubble ; )


----------



## junbug5150

Had a great time at TPC Sawgrass, particularly the infamous 17th hole!


----------



## David Woo

3 of a kind: sounds like a card game.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sergio Hart said:


> I loved these watched holders!! Could you tell where did you buy them and what's the name of the product? Thanks!


I used to sell them by the boatload but from my understanding they are out of production

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tommy_boy

Been waiting a long time for this. Absolutely love it. :-!


----------



## jpfwatch

556A on a grey nato:


----------



## jpfwatch

Just keep on changing straps.

Blue Eulit kristall perlon strap:








Grey Eulit panama perlon strap:


----------



## cle_steve

That electro blue dial though...
Sinn nerds will appreciate the SUG stamp


----------



## exc-hulk

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great Combo Will !

And nice pic on your car !(?)


----------



## watchdaddy1

exc-hulk said:


> Great Combo Will !
> 
> And nice pic on your car !(?)


Thanks Phil, Yep that's my tonneau cover on my Truck

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## exc-hulk

which one do you prefer ?

;-)


----------



## 41Mets

^^^i prefer the U1 but I prefer the SDR bezel


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

tommy_boy said:


> Been waiting a long time for this. Absolutely love it. :-!


Great watch, congrats!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## exc-hulk

U2 for a new week


----------



## PATCOOK

Just found this little beauty last week ...


----------



## consum3r

watchdaddy1 said:


> I used to sell them by the boatload but from my understanding they are out of production
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


They are, in fact, out of production.

However, the original company found some "new old stock" in their warehouse and are selling off what little remains.

See post https://www.watchuseek.com/23642865-post.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2635362?page=3&postid=23642865 for more info.


----------



## watchdaddy1

consum3r said:


> They are, in fact, out of production.
> 
> However, the original maker found some "new old stock" and are selling them off what little remains.
> 
> See post https://www.watchuseek.com/23642865-post.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2635362?page=3&postid=23642865 for more info.


I know you PM'd me

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## consum3r

watchdaddy1 said:


> I know you PM'd me
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Heh - I did, didn't I?

Um, the post was for the edification of others. (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)  .


----------



## Hart1000

PATCOOK said:


> Just found this little beauty last week ...
> 
> View attachment 8129466
> View attachment 8129482


A spectacular watch! Great pickup!


----------



## thejames1

U1









Sent from my S7


----------



## jdelcue

Army & Light Olive Green (AaLOG) Bond strap today..

























It's like going on safari in the office... :-d

(P.S. I've got a brand new 22mm version of this strap available, in case anyone is interested.)


----------



## goldencalf

Sinn EZM 13


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## exc-hulk

again


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn St Sa I on a Perlon Eulit Palma strap


----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 on a Hirsch James strap. I'm happy to finally find this strap in the length I like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmc511

Sinn EZM6 on Isofrane strap


----------



## thejames1

wsmc511 said:


> Sinn EZM6 on Isofrane strap


This is so nice!

Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1

144 on a Clover strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## 41Mets

In the black box theater


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## 41Mets

German and Asian


----------



## mizzy

EZM 6


----------



## wsmc511

EZM6 On Isofrane Strap


----------



## RPJ

103 St Sa in NYC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwooten72

New 857S!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## thejames1

Just in EZM 5 S! 









Sent from my S7


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## thejames1

Now which rubber colors to order? 









Sent from my S7


----------



## Dsebeck

856 UTC on erikasoriginals marine nationale strap



- Danny


----------



## watchmego3000

Dsebeck said:


> 856 UTC on erikasoriginals marine nationale strap
> 
> 
> 
> - Danny


I like that strap! Here's mine today on stock edelstahl.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

Jball1125 said:


> Beautiful! What's the model name on this one?


Sinn 809


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

103 today


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sunday's Sinn's










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1

U2 Black









Sent from my S7


----------



## paranoidroid

Few hours old U2S in its native city of Frankfurt.


----------



## ShadOsman

jpfwatch said:


> View attachment 8180658


Ooo what kind of perlon is that?


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## thejames1

EZM 13









Sent from my S7


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## RPJ

Jball1125 said:


> Been fighting the urge to scoop one of these up because of the thickness. Wish I could handle one in person. Does it feel thick on the wrist?


Yeah, it's pretty meaty. Just barely fits under a dress shirt cuff. I love it anyway.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Bradjhomes said:


>


What's that? It looks really cool!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

rflklzk said:


> What's that? It looks really cool!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Sinn 809


----------



## exc-hulk

for today


----------



## exc-hulk

for today


----------



## rflklzk

Bradjhomes said:


> Sinn 809


Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying a day off with my Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Love this watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Hoppyjr said:


>


The readability is unmatched.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## mizzy

Whole day ;-)


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 tegi


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## jdelcue




----------



## rflklzk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## paranoidroid

Showing the lume on my U2S Black on NATO.


----------



## 41Mets

A little UX in my life.


----------



## wkw

856S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 St A B.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Well-worn 556 with Sinn compact-deployant silicone rubber strap.


----------



## DaveandStu

I just reckon Sinn's Rock....DEAD SET.... I have not seen one Sinn posted that I would not like to wear or own posted ever...have a good one guys..Dave


----------



## exc-hulk

for today


----------



## asmd

Love my Sinn!


----------



## Wysie

Recently acquired Sinn 856 UTC (owner has had it since 2007 or 2008)! Love it !










Side-by-side with my other German watch, Stowa Type B 2801 .


----------



## Jerome Riptide

My heavy baby!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

still the U1 tegi


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I am joining the ranks of you *Sinn*-_ers_ today with this, my first... 









and....









:think: _This will not be my only, or my last, Sinn ..._ ;-)

--- Have a Great Day ---

|>|>


----------



## cpl

Sinn 903 ST.HD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## exc-hulk

still


----------



## wkw

Model 6000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## la_gear

144 St Sa on a Bonetto tire tread strap.

That vanilla scent though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

these two this week


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## fbones24

EZM3


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U2
















U1 lume shot









? to my favorite WUS thread!

Sent from my S7


----------



## synaptyx

Shameless repost from yesterday in the 103 acrylic thread. 









Sent from my 's .


----------



## ads75

I look through this thread looking for 900 Flieger wrist shots (wondering if the 44mm glass dial is too big) and leave wondering if I need an all black U2 to go with my U1 SDR and UX.


----------



## Hoppyjr

ads75 said:


> I look through this thread looking for 900 Flieger wrist shots (wondering if the 44mm glass dial is too big) and leave wondering if I need an all black U2 to go with my U1 SDR and UX.


The answer is always "yes" - you need a black U2. So do I. I'll live vicariously through you. 

I've tried on the 900 at a Watchbuys road show and I did not find it too large. My wrist is about 7.8"


----------



## Hoppyjr

I love this watch.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## jonathanp77

HAGWE!

Sinn 356 copper dial










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

U2 for today


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

My first Sinn just arrived today!


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup




----------



## wtma

There's not enough Sinn case back pics it seems ...


----------



## whogotmeintothis

656 and polishing off this bottle of Willett 8 year rye on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

ads75 said:


> I look through this thread looking for 900 Flieger wrist shots (wondering if the 44mm glass dial is too big) and leave wondering if I need an all black U2 to go with my U1 SDR and UX.


Yes! I have the U1 in addition to the U2 S - two different watches, aside from the case.


Hoppyjr said:


> The answer is always "yes" - you need a black U2. So do I. I'll live vicariously through you.
> 
> I've tried on the 900 at a Watchbuys road show and I did not find it too large. My wrist is about 7.8"


Seconded!

Sent from my S7


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Hoppyjr

Starting into Monday with EZM3F


----------



## Heiner




----------



## DaveandStu

Bad pic of a great Sinn...have a good one all...Dave


----------



## pepcr1

FedEx just came


----------



## pepcr1

Double post


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## consum3r

New shoes for the 156.
Changed from black Bund to custom made "Bubble-Back" Bund in Chocolate with D-buckle:





















The Bubble-Back (opening) lets the watch sit lower than when using a solid pad.
It also allows for more air flow on those hot summer days.
The black underside is a hydrophobic material for the hot humid days.

Wasn't sure of the color at first, but it's grown on me.
I might tumble it in some sand & rock for a "aged" look.
Maybe distress it with sandpaper.
Or, I might just let it earn its character.


----------



## synaptyx

That's an awesome combo. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## fbones24

EZM3 out for a ride!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Jerome Riptide

wtma said:


> There's not enough Sinn case back pics it seems ...


Here ya go!









From when the power went out in the neighborhood today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbf213




----------



## robbf213




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

303 silver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24




----------



## rosborn

My last UX? Just received this from a fellow forum member. Sold my previous UX to help finance my son's wedding. It is very good to have another strapped to my wrist. Thank you HoppyJr for the background photo!


----------



## ads75

Sinn 103 today


----------



## mlmyers

103 St Diapal...


----------



## mlmyers

ads75 said:


> Sinn 103 today


Very nice - what strap is that??


----------



## mlmyers

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8369602


Wow - I've never seen that - what is it, and how old??


----------



## hojuturtle

Sinn 103 in blue


----------



## ffemt

My first Sinn watch (and actually any watch over 1k). Couldn't be happier with it. I thought it was fitting to go for the limited Japan run of Military Type II since I'm in Okinawa for the next 3 years.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## watchesoff

Pairing my 103 Herbert Mayer edition with a Spoleto strap from Colareb. The strap is great and I think it enhances the vintage cues in the dial. Will get one in a different shade for my 104


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## ads75

mlmyers said:


> ads75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn 103 today
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice - what strap is that??
Click to expand...

Thanks, the strap is a Hodinkee Unlined Blue Shell Cordovan. They are pricey, but run sales once in awhile, and are very comfortable.
Not too blue, a nice navy.


----------



## Dsebeck

ffemt said:


> My first Sinn watch (and actually any watch over 1k). Couldn't be happier with it. I thought it was fitting to go for the limited Japan run of Military Type II since I'm in Okinawa for the next 3 years.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> This is a great looking watch. Where did you purchase it? I don't see it on the watchbuys site. Thanks.
> 
> - Danny


----------



## ffemt

Dsebeck said:


> ffemt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Sinn watch (and actually any watch over 1k). Couldn't be happier with it. I thought it was fitting to go for the limited Japan run of Military Type II since I'm in Okinawa for the next 3 years.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> This is a great looking watch. Where did you purchase it? I don't see it on the watchbuys site. Thanks.
> 
> - Danny
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Danny,
> 
> I found it here on WUS through a private seller. Just got lucky! Sinn only made 300 of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## rflklzk

ffemt said:


> My first Sinn watch (and actually any watch over 1k). Couldn't be happier with it. I thought it was fitting to go for the limited Japan run of Military Type II since I'm in Okinawa for the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch! Very unusual dial!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willer63

104 St Sa


----------



## ffemt

rflklzk said:


> Great watch! Very unusual dial!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! Loving it thus far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Lisgan said:


> Pairing my 103 Herbert Mayer edition with a Spoleto strap from Colareb. The strap is great and I think it enhances the vintage cues in the dial. Will get one in a different shade for my 104


That is absolutely beautiful. MOAR PICTURES!


----------



## thejames1

Sinn EZM 5 - weekend combo









Sent from my S7


----------



## horrij1

Very solid and reliable T2, stands up to just about anything, but so light it's easy to forget its there.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## evilnickwong

My 157 Ti Ty on a self made veg tan leather strap


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U1









Sent from my S7


----------



## bazza.

Still I'd say one of the rarest Sinn's as Ive only ever seen 3 maybe 4 other boxsets like this


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## rosborn

Here is my UX on a new Sinn black leather strap with red stitching. The strap is a bit stiff (i.e. not very flexible) but I'm sure it will become more pliable with time.


----------



## wsmc511

U1000/EZM6 on Drew canvas


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Tickythebull

Sinn U1 on civil war canvas.


----------



## rflklzk

Tickythebull said:


> Sinn U1 on civil war canvas.
> 
> View attachment 8449186
> View attachment 8449210


Great match!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn EZM 5









Sent from my S7


----------



## GoodLord

This is my first (much belated) post on the Sinn Forum; so may I say hello to all the fellow Sinners here ...and many thanks to some of the members on F24 who gave me some very fine advice c/o the Divers Forum and/or via WuS Personal Messaging.

Kind regards

Mark


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## rosborn

GoodLord said:


> This is my first (much belated) post on the Sinn Forum; so may I say hello to all the fellow Sinners here ...and many thanks to some of the members on F24 who gave me some very fine advice c/o the Divers Forum and/or via WuS Personal Messaging.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mark
> 
> View attachment 8453242


Honestly, just gorgeous!


----------



## helovesf1

Hey guys, just wanna share my one and only Sinn that I got for just over a year. The Sinn U1D. Love this watch!


----------



## jaychung

Last day at work~~ Going to miss NY!


----------



## Bradjhomes

809


----------



## airgee

T2 on a nato









356 Flieger II on the "cognac" Sinn leather strap :









Nice domed sapphire on the 356 with it's fine link bracelet


----------



## piningforthefjords

My very first Sinn just arrived through the door...


----------



## Fantasio

piningforthefjords said:


> My very first Sinn just arrived through the door...
> 
> View attachment 8468434


Interesting entry into Sinn world. And great pseudo name btw.

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## piningforthefjords

Fantasio said:


> Interesting entry into Sinn world.


I know, I know... ;-) Been looking at Sinn for a while but I could never decide which one I wanted... I liked them all. :roll:

Earlier this year I was coincidentally looking for a traditional B-type Flieger, then I happened to see this L.E. 856 after Basel and that was that. A very modern twist on a traditional B-uhr, but that's what I like about it. ;-)



Fantasio said:


> And great pseudo name btw.


Thanks!


----------



## David Woo

piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 8468434


that bund is wacky, kinda reminds me of shane d's stuff.


----------



## 41Mets

Going to the red sox game at Fenway tomorrow so figured I'd green monster up my watch


----------



## piningforthefjords

David Woo said:


> that bund is wacky, kinda reminds me of shane d's stuff.


Yeah, the bund looks awkward and oversized in that photo. Looks OK in real-life, but I still would have preferred that it was slightly narrower. I never originally intended to wear the bund, but since it's a new thing for me I'll try it for a while just for kicks.


----------



## AndiS

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 8413970


WOW - a 956 - since last week in the archieve of Sinn !


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 for today


----------



## Kemaal

First Sinn of mine


----------



## David Woo

AndiS said:


> WOW - a 956 - since last week in the archieve of Sinn !


very nice, i love the power reserve on it. a friend of mine has one and uses it for his rallying, very important tool for that function, with the dual range.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## thejames1

Sinn U1
















Taos, NM









Sent from my S7


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## TheGiant

Two is better than one!


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ Agreed!


----------



## PJ-McTucker

My beauty the blue regulateur


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Kemaal




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MontRoyal

New (to me) Sinn 104... works really nicely on the bond NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

Bradjhomes said:


>


That's a really really nice Sinn. What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

Sinn 657 S on Worn & Wound Model 2 Horween Rust


----------



## Bradjhomes

MontRoyal said:


> That's a really really nice Sinn. What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


809


----------



## TheGiant

Undercover today!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Bradjhomes said:


> 809


Ha ha you get asked everytime you post 809 must be number 1 on your predictive text

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Sinn U1000B on Hirsch Runner Blue


----------



## Bradjhomes

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Ha ha you get asked everytime you post 809 must be number 1 on your predictive text
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I need to remember to say what it is when I post


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Bradjhomes said:


> I need to remember to say what it is when I post




Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

#headtoheadcopycat shenanigans









Sent from my S7


----------



## exc-hulk

U2 Tegi for today


----------



## Hoppyjr

thejames1 said:


> #headtoheadcopycat shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S7


The pointing photo reminds me of that odd guy on TRF. :lol:


----------



## exc-hulk

U2 tegi for Saturday


----------



## mizzy

"sweatproof" on 35C ;-)


----------



## wtma

My 104 got a new pair of shoes ...


----------



## exc-hulk

mizzy said:


> "sweatproof" on 35C ;-)


love it


----------



## inspektor.rother




----------



## David Woo

thejames1 said:


>


now that's a winner.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG58

Well done J Riptide, very nice pics. AND choice of Sinns.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

MG58 said:


> Well done J Riptide, very nice pics. AND choice of Sinns.


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot

Latest piece to my collection.

Been waiting ages for one.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

103 Ti UTC - an obsolete model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon

thejames1 said:


> Sinn EZM 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S7


EZM 5? 13 maybe?

I love it either way!


----------



## thejames1

Kikemon said:


> EZM 5? 13 maybe?
> 
> I love it either way!


Ha! Got my two EZMs mixed up.

Sent from my S7


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> "sweatproof" on 35C ;-)


Best pic ever of that beauty IMHO Mizzy!! Pearler mate !! All the best Dave


----------



## exc-hulk

U2 tegi for today


----------



## David Woo

wkw said:


> 103 Ti UTC - an obsolete model


one of the nicest 103's ever made, not obsolete in my book.


----------



## mizzy

@DaveandStu

Thanks mate :-!


----------



## hrobi

Nice!


----------



## MontRoyal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil57

903 ST B E


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13









Sent from my S7


----------



## ivanwilder




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## watchesoff

LordBrettSinclair said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. MOAR PICTURES!


Thanks! Here are a few more!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Lisgan said:


> Thanks! Here are a few more!
> 
> View attachment 8598194
> 
> 
> View attachment 8598258
> 
> 
> View attachment 8598274
> 
> 
> View attachment 8598282


That is really special

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

andrewlogan1987 said:


> That is really special


Thanks! It's a great watch. Only 50 made but there was one for sale here last week!


----------



## David Woo

Lisgan said:


> View attachment 8598194
> 
> 
> View attachment 8598258
> 
> 
> View attachment 8598274
> 
> 
> View attachment 8598282


very nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## watchhunter72

Sinn 157 Ty Ti on matching titanium rolloband bracelet.










Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## watchesoff

CGSshorty said:


>


I wasn't sold on the 556 until I saw this model, it just brings the whole thing together. This one and the mocha dialled model, just great.


----------



## CGSshorty

Lisgan said:


> I wasn't sold on the 556 until I saw this model, it just brings the whole thing together. This one and the anthracite dialled model, just great.


Thanks, but this is the anthracite dial. There is a similar model with a brown dial and no anniversary text on the dial. It is also very good looking.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## jaychung

First post from San Diego!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## mizzy

Huhhh, wrong date


----------



## David Woo

mizzy said:


> Huhhh, wrong date


probably a lot of watches with the 31 date today.


----------



## David Woo

the date today:


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## endoice

Got to take my Sinn 144 St Sa S car camping through Utah last week. If any of you enjoy national parks, I'd definitely recommend taking some time to do it! Some wrist shots in the Narrows, a hike in Zion National Park that lets you follow an old river that's carved out a canyon over the ages


----------



## AndiS




----------



## exc-hulk

U1 fully tegimented for today


----------



## kokmeng

Guys, I am trying hard to find the model no. of the Sinn 22mm rubber strap with butterfly deployant clasp but have no luck. I have a relatively small wrist at 6.3' inches. So, thought of getting this strap for my incoming Sinn U1. 

Could someone please tell me what model is that? Cheers. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

U2 S

















Sent from my S7


----------



## 41Mets

Out for a walk


----------



## watchesoff

CGSshorty said:


> Thanks, but this is the anthracite dial. There is a similar model with a brown dial and no anniversary text on the dial. It is also very good looking.


I realised and edited my comment minutes after posting! The anthracite is definitely my favourite but the sunburst mocha isn't bad either, as you say


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## David Woo

41Mets said:


> Out for a walk


didn't get very far?


----------



## exc-hulk

still the U1


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## chowmanfu

U1 Desert on Jurgens Shark NATO


----------



## ten13th

Taking my trusty 856UTC on a hike in California Sierra, elevation 9700'. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

chowmanfu said:


> U1 Desert on Jurgens *Shark NATO*


*Juvenile Mode On*

LOL ... Sharknado

*Juvenile Mode Off*


----------



## chowmanfu

My tegimented steel would survive, not me.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Happy 4th y'all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

experimenting with a lupe for macro shots


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Pancakedan

Just landed!


----------



## cle_steve

Back on Hirsch.


----------



## TheGiant

Nice band!!


----------



## TheGiant

Time for a sail on a beautiful day in the Chesapeake Bay!!


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## vCardinal

TheGiant said:


> Time for a sail on a beautiful day in the Chesapeake Bay!!


What a great shot man. Enjoy the day!

I'll have to live vicariously through your picture as I sit in my office for another 5 hours. Nothing quite like the feeling of ocean spray on a beautiful day in July.


----------



## TheGiant

vCardinal said:


> What a great shot man. Enjoy the day!
> 
> I'll have to live vicariously through your picture as I sit in my office for another 5 hours. Nothing quite like the feeling of ocean spray on a beautiful day in July.


Yea Man, I know what you mean! I have been in Montreal many times, love it but right now the Chesapeake water temp is 77F. With 12knot winds awesome man.


----------



## Vance83

I just got my first Sinn. My best purchase to date.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Vance83 said:


> I just got my first Sinn. My best purchase to date.


Congratulations! That's a great looking watch.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## MontRoyal

AndiS said:


>


Really nice dial on that watch. Perfect color and finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

Hoppyjr said:


>


I feel like every Sinn looks great on those bond NATOs. Looks great on yours! I have a Sinn I wear on those NATOs too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## thejames1

Sinn U1 today









Sent from my S7


----------



## RomeoT

103 on ColaReb









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wtma




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

Sinn 104 on a new WatchGecko leather NATO I received yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspektor.rother




----------



## David Woo

Bradjhomes said:


>


it's so weird to see the hand go behind the marker.


----------



## David Woo

wtma said:


>


love the arabic dials, nice.


----------



## Bradjhomes

David Woo said:


> it's so weird to see the hand go behind the marker.


Meh. I see it all the time.


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## dinexus

Sinned again - and now the waiting begins.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

EZM 10









Sent from my S7


----------



## redtissot

Tomorrow time to repent and wear my new inox

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Just landed. Needs a little TLC at RGM, but such a rad watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Traffic jam....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

EZM 10 on a W&W strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## David Woo

motzbueddel said:


> Traffic jam....


2 of 3 lanes with light traffic, only one lane slow: compared to the 405 i'd take that


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

103 St Sa:


----------



## consum3r

motzbueddel said:


> Traffic jam....


Were you already late?
That would be ironic, don't you think?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

consum3r said:


> Were you already late?
> That would be ironic, don't you think?


"It's like raaaaiiiiiiaaaaaaiiiiiiinnnn...."


----------



## motzbueddel

David Woo said:


> 2 of 3 lanes with light traffic, only one lane slow: compared to the 405 i'd take that


It just looked like it, all 3 lanes were full. It took an hour and a half for 5 km.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

EZM 10 and a drunkart strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## 41Mets

I generally like the look of this watch the best when you catch the sunburst, but there is a unique look of the dial as well when it looks glossy at a certain angle. I thought this picture captured that. Loving having this watch back!


----------



## TheGiant

Enjoying a smoke with my new Sinn T1 :heart_eyes:


----------



## AndiS




----------



## synaptyx

Sent from my 's


----------



## dinexus

Ritual with any new watch - does it pass the camo test? I'd say the 103 TESTAF does.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 St A B today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 Blue today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Mesmerizing.


----------



## 41Mets

Anticipating a trip to England next month I got a new point and shoot camera. This is me experimenting with macro mode. Wow so much better than a cellphone camera!


----------



## Jax

This 103 blue looks great on so many straps and even the Sinn bracelet!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

EZM 10 on a Clover strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## umarrajs

New shoes for the war-horse: Miltat leather Nato.


----------



## timetostart

AndiS said:


>


Bravo. Definitely in my top five grail watch list.


----------



## mlmyers

Posted a similar but different obligatory steering wheel shot over in the Germans wrist shot thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

New addition? Looks awesome!

Does it sit much taller on your wrist than the 103 st?



Jax said:


> This 103 blue looks great on so many straps and even the Sinn bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Just landed today!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> New addition? Looks awesome!
> 
> Does it sit much taller on your wrist than the 103 st?


Yep, new to me!

A bit but not enough to be a deal breaker with my 6.75" wrists. I like the way he acrylic fits better but I like how this one looks a lot more. I suppose it's a price to pay to see the movement - and the movement is very beautifully decorated on this one.

Some photos that show the thickness. Also, I'm trying a different strap I always go through a lot of straps with a new watch.


----------



## Mediocre

My humble little piece


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St Sa I


----------



## Robertus

Jax said:


> Yep, new to me!
> 
> A bit but not enough to be a deal breaker with my 6.75" wrists. I like the way he acrylic fits better but I like how this one looks a lot more. I suppose it's a price to pay to see the movement - and the movement is very beautifully decorated on this one.
> 
> Some photos that show the thickness. Also, I'm trying a different strap I always go through a lot of straps with a new watch.


Well, I have/had both the 103 St plexy and the 103 St Sa and both with sapphire case back. I can tell that the plexy sits way better and "thinner" than the St Sa even with see-though case back. Sapphire models are beautiful though - two ups are the screw-down pushers and the steel frame of the bezel. One down - for me - is the countdown bezel.


----------



## Jax

Robertus said:


> Well, I have/had both the 103 St plexy and the 103 St Sa and both with sapphire case back. I can tell that the plexy sits way better and "thinner" than the St Sa even with see-though case back. Sapphire models are beautiful though - two ups are the screw-down pushers and the steel frame of the bezel. One down - for me - is the countdown bezel.


Agreed I like the way the acrylic sits better but I like the contrast sub dials and he slight angle of the sub dial edges and the color better than the acrylic.

Here are some pics of how it sits on my wrist with the steel. I keep going back and forth about whether I prefer steel or leather with this one.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vance83

I may have a problem. My 2nd Sinn in 2 weeks!!! My wife is going to kill me.


----------



## jaychung

Love it on the brown strap and the bracelet.



Jax said:


> Agreed I like the way the acrylic sits better but I like the contrast sub dials and he slight angle of the sub dial edges and the color better than the acrylic.
> 
> Here are some pics of how it sits on my wrist with the steel. I keep going back and forth about whether I prefer steel or leather with this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## watchesoff

I need more Sinns. Posting the 103 Herbert Mayer again, and then going to check the sales forum


----------



## 41Mets

Jax said:


> Robertus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have/had both the 103 St plexy and the 103 St Sa and both with sapphire case back. I can tell that the plexy sits way better and "thinner" than the St Sa even with see-though case back. Sapphire models are beautiful though - two ups are the screw-down pushers and the steel frame of the bezel. One down - for me - is the countdown bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed I like the way the acrylic sits better but I like the contrast sub dials and he slight angle of the sub dial edges and the color better than the acrylic.
> 
> Here are some pics of how it sits on my wrist with the steel. I keep going back and forth about whether I prefer steel or leather with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice bracelet. I miss it when I see it on yours!!


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my S7


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jonathanp77

Lisgan said:


> I need more Sinns. Posting the 103 Herbert Mayer again, and then going to check the sales forum
> 
> View attachment 8748722


Remember you said you'll keep an eye out for one of these for me.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC on Hirsch Liberty.










Good weekend everyone!

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Another strap option. What do you guys think of this Staib mesh on the Blue 103? 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

Jax said:


> Another strap option. What do you guys think of this Staib mesh on the Blue 103?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

jonathanp77 said:


> Remember you said you'll keep an eye out for one of these for me.


Of course! But the two I've seen sold since this one were both on Watchuseek, you're sitting on the source


----------



## Bradjhomes

41Mets said:


> Anticipating a trip to England next month I got a new point and shoot camera. This is me experimenting with macro mode. Wow so much better than a cellphone camera!


The dial looks great.

Where in England are you headed?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## cheesa




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## bpc

New to me 144 GMT. Sadly, with another GMT coming in this week, this one will be a catch-and-release.


----------



## David Woo

umarrajs said:


> View attachment 8783490


for a second there, i thought the ux had one of those canteen-type covers for a crown.


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104 face-on!


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## watchesoff

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 8812586


"SUG life"


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Post tennis sweaty arm


----------



## thejames1

U2









EZM 10 on a hike

















144

















Sent from my S7


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My blue Sinn 103 A Sa B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## monkii

Jax said:


> My blue Sinn 103 A Sa B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best picture I have seen of the 103 Blue, does not come across so overly glossy here. Really nice piece!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov




----------



## Jax

monkii said:


> Best picture I have seen of the 103 Blue, does not come across so overly glossy here. Really nice piece!


Thanks! I love it. It does shine in the right light but it's one of those watches that has a different look every day.

I think between these two son 103s and maybe one dress watch and one beater I could have a watch collection that would satisfy me for the rest of my life. I do have a few more than that though but I like these two so much I'm thinking of downsizing my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77

103


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## cle_steve

Though its summer the Arktis returns


----------



## Lavie

U1 on Sniper Strap








Tapatalk-kal küldve az én D5803-el


----------



## 41Mets

Can't get enough


----------



## David Woo

cle_steve said:


>


very nice.


----------



## UpNorthMN

One of the last "times" on the wrist...


----------



## 41Mets

Strap change


----------



## 41Mets

I'll be going to England for a week in August and this is what I'll be taking.


----------



## thejames1

Been spending the week with this one

































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

thejames1 said:


> Been spending the week with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Been looking to get a u series watch. How does the u1 wear on bracelet vs strap vs rubber strap in terms of size. Does it seem to wear larger on one vs the other?


----------



## thejames1

cle_steve said:


> Been looking to get a u series watch. How does the u1 wear on bracelet vs strap vs rubber strap in terms of size. Does it seem to wear larger on one vs the other?


The size doesn't really change, but the bracelet definitely adds weight. I would still recommend getting the bracelet, unless your really like the rubber strap version. I have both, but would pick the bracelet over the Sinn rubber (isofrane is better IMHO).
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

thejames1 said:


> The size doesn't really change, but the bracelet definitely adds weight. I would still recommend getting the bracelet, unless your really like the rubber strap version. I have both, but would pick the bracelet over the Sinn rubber (isofrane is better IMHO).
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've read varying opinions of how U watches wear some guys think they're huge others think they wear small for 44mm. I realize it has a lot to do with wrist size and strap. I also like it the most on bracelet and wondered how it might wear on my smallish wrist. I wear an arktis 203 pretty comfortably and it's a bulky but not huge watch.


----------



## thejames1

cle_steve said:


> I've read varying opinions of how U watches wear some guys think they're huge others think they wear small for 44mm. I realize it has a lot to do with wrist size and strap. I also like it the most on bracelet and wondered how it might wear on my smallish wrist. I wear an arktis 203 pretty comfortably and it's a bulky but not huge watch.


My wrists are about 7.25", and the U1 fits nicely. It seems to wear to size for me (bigger than EZM 13/203, smaller than the EZM 10). L2L at 51mm isn't too long, which makes some watches wear bigger.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

103 Acrylic and EZM1.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## penncrnp

Today I am wearing my Sinn T2 on a Toxic NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton

New to me EZM10. Absolutely the best watch I have ever owned, including IWCs, Omegas, Heuers, Breitlings, and more. You have to see and hold it in person to fully appreciate. Stunning...


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Sinn U1 Camo with a Toshi strap


----------



## cle_steve

One detail I love about the 556 is how smooth and precise the date changes both by pulling the crown to change it separately or by winding the time all the way around. Don't think I own another watch that has the same type of feel to the date change.


----------



## mizzy

Today...


----------



## David Woo

mizzy said:


>


the blue dial is really nice.


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> Today...
> 
> [/URLw]




It just looks a really great shade of blue for the dial Mizzy,it lets the subdials show up ...really like it!


----------



## DaveandStu

Hi guys, well after purchasing the ezm10 bracelet from Aussie AD(great experience) I went with some advice and put my sized but not worn bracelet on the 156 mil....looking at my standard bad pics and arms...this one now won't be going out to play as much as the Ten!!!


----------



## metatime




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## georgy

Cheers.


----------



## SANTI CARRAMI

Enjoying with my U1 and 756








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 while on Holiday in Lanzarote...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ekovalsky




----------



## 41Mets

Stopped at the light this morning


----------



## thejames1

Dave- Glad you got this one on the bracelet! It looks great!



DaveandStu said:


> Hi guys, well after purchasing the ezm10 bracelet from Aussie AD(great experience) I went with some advice and put my sized but not worn bracelet on the 156 mil....looking at my standard bad pics and arms...this one now won't be going out to play as much as the Ten!!!


----------



## DaveandStu

Hey James, thanks mate...it feels great on the wrist and I can't see the point in not enjoying it...has your bracelet for your 10 landed ? All the best Dave


----------



## Jax

A Sinn 103 yesterday and a Sinn 103 today.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Traveling to Vancouver with my trusty travel watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> Hey James, thanks mate...it feels great on the wrist and I can't see the point in not enjoying it...has your bracelet for your 10 landed ? All the best Dave


Not yet. Still being assembled in Deutschland (I guess) 😊

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

144









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Still can't get enough of these two 103s. They're all I've worn this week!


----------



## 41Mets

New shell cordovan NATO


----------



## mlmyers

My new 556 Mocha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> 144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Beauty mate...love that one...


----------



## mekenical




----------



## Smudge

UX on Baseball Strap:


----------



## AndiS




----------



## timetostart

AndiS said:


>


I quite like this one. May I ask what model?


----------



## timetostart

mlmyers said:


> My new 556 Mocha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap complements the dial perfectly. Handsome combo.


----------



## SANTI CARRAMI

timetostart said:


> I quite like this one. May I ask what model?


It's a Sinn 900 Diapal.
Case made with Tegiment ,Air-Dehumidifying,Second Time Zone,Pressure-resistant 20 bar...............High Tech

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Sinn 903 ST HD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmc511

Jerome Riptide said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fully tegimented? I have the fully tegimented U1000 and am thinking of getting the U2. Unfortunately Watchbuys does not currently offer in fully tegimented.

How do you like the watch?

Johnny


----------



## Jerome Riptide

wsmc511 said:


> Fully tegimented? I have the fully tegimented U1000 and am thinking of getting the U2. Unfortunately Watchbuys does not currently offer in fully tegimented.
> 
> How do you like the watch?
> 
> Johnny


Nope, just a tegi bezel. I was hoping to try and score a full tegimented one too but couldn't pass on this one when it came up. 
I freaking love it! It's really heavy but very comfortable. When you put it on you know it's there and you think that it will bug you. A few minutes later you forget you're wearing it. It's easily my favorite diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

The other night wifey and I took the kids to the park. Being a monkey with my son.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

@Timetostart:
It is not a 900 Diapal, only the sun let it look like.
It is a 900 FLIEGER with the black dial, 44mm:

Look here:
Sinn Uhren: Modell 900 PILOT


----------



## obhaug




----------



## Jax

obhaug said:


>


I think I like that strap on that watch better than any other I've seen.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Jax

Sinn 756. I put this one up for sale but I can't decide if I want to sell it anymore (also there's been surprisingly little interest). I just rediscovered how good it looks on the stock sinn strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

just got this off a seller in Singapore locally for cheap.

my first Sinn U1, something i have always wanna get but didn't came thru till today


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Jesus

Some absolutely stunning Sinn's in this thread. I honestly can't wait to get myself one. I've been eyeing this brand for ages now.


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## Jax

I'm really digging this strap on my Sinn 103 B today.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld

Keep it. It's completely badass.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld

Lazlo Hollyfeld said:


> Keep it. It's completely badass.





Jax said:


> Sinn 756. I put this one up for sale but I can't decide if I want to sell it anymore (also there's been surprisingly little interest). I just rediscovered how good it looks on e stock sinn strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Keep it. It's completely badass.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## obhaug

Jax said:


> I think I like that strap on that watch better than any other I've seen.


Thanks, Jax!  After trying out a whole bunch of straps I concluded with this as my daily wear. Luckily(?) summer in Norway is often cold enough to still wear leather.


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U2 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> Sinn U2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Love that combo!


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> Love that combo!


Thanks bud! I almost sold this strap, but it works great on black watches, so I'm keeping it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

obhaug said:


> Thanks, Jax!  After trying out a whole bunch of straps I concluded with this as my daily wear. Luckily(?) summer in Norway is often cold enough to still wear leather.


That's good. I really do like my leather straps better than anything else I've tried. I'm still wearing leather in the summer but trying not to if I know I'm going to spend a lot of time outside. Also the racing holes in my straps help them breathe a bit I think.


----------



## redtissot

My first Sinn , now I'm in the search of a U1

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

Putting work in during a joint exercise.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Jax

ffemt said:


> Putting work in during a joint exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which Sinn is that? It looks awesome but I don't recognize it.


----------



## David Woo

Jax said:


> Which Sinn is that? It looks awesome but I don't recognize it.


japan-only limited edition:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/limited-editions-sinn-668650.html


----------



## motzbueddel

Last night at the holiday resort wearing my Sinn 903 St B E. Flying back to Germany tomorrow morning. Holiday was way to short...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

GoodLord said:


> View attachment 8999930


Seriously, it's one of the most beautiful chronograph watch on the market (in my opinion!); the second nicest chrono it's another Sinn, the 903 (again, my personal taste).


----------



## AndiS




----------



## obhaug

Jax said:


> That's good. I really do like my leather straps better than anything else I've tried. I'm still wearing leather in the summer but trying not to if I know I'm going to spend a lot of time outside. Also the racing holes in my straps help them breathe a bit I think.


Might be a bit warmer in your climate than mine, but I guess the holes does help with ventilation. Either way that rally you got on the 103 is a killer combo!

I tend to like leather, but NATO aint wrong either.


----------



## obhaug

obhaug said:


> Might be a bit warmer in your climate than mine, but I guess the holes does help with ventilation. Either way that rally you got on the 103 is a killer combo!
> 
> I tend to like leather, but NATO aint wrong either.


Aaaand I managed to grab the wrong URL code. Great. Any way I can edit my posts, or is that not a possibility here on WUS?

Meant to post this image:


----------



## thejames1

EZM 10









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

obhaug said:


> Aaaand I managed to grab the wrong URL code. Great. Any way I can edit my posts, or is that not a possibility here on WUS?
> 
> Meant to post this image:


Superb shot!!


----------



## mekenical

thejames1 said:


> EZM 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Stunning! Congrats


----------



## thejames1

mekenical said:


> Stunning! Congrats


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## davelemi

656 in the North Carolina mountains


----------



## numbernine

Love my Sinn 356.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## obhaug

wtma said:


> Superb shot!!


Thanks!


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Great morning to wear the 103 tachy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem

My first Sinn


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## JodyH




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104 looking pretty badass.


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn on perlon strap


----------



## ten13th

AndiS said:


>


That's sharp. Kicking myself a bit for not jumping on this earlier in the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

The orange accent is a lot more versatile than I had first feared. It works extremely well with some of my brown straps. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


>


Stella Andi!!...it's a ripper mate..top stuff..Dave


----------



## shanecho

Some alone time in the car with 104


----------



## Drudge




----------



## ten13th

ten13th said:


> The orange accent is a lot more versatile than I had first feared. It works extremely well with some of my brown straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On NATO today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## timetostart

boemher said:


> View attachment 9140810
> 
> View attachment 9140834


That copper dial is a an absolute stunner.


----------



## boemher

Thanks! It's a chameleon, you never can catch its true likeness in a photo either. 

I was looking for a black dial 356 but the more I looked at the 356 II I thought I should give it a go. I'm glad I did


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## thejames1

Sinn U1









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ffemt

Another hobby besides the watch game 

Military Type II put to work:


Working on those dings and scratches:


I've gotta say though, their black coating has held up very well. The hardest thing that's grinded against it was some knurling on a barbell during a deadlift, barely a scratch on it. A few times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323

Hadn't worn this in a while cuz I'd contemplated unloading it... Keeper?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanecho

My new 104


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## redtissot

thejames1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Now that's a different combination to the black rubber, not seen it before.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JodyH




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher




----------



## thejames1

Sinn EZM 10 to start off the week








Macro shot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

857.6216 aka Lufthansa Cargo Crewmember, B777-200LRF in front of EVA Hello Kitty B-16722, B777-300ER.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 556 I on a nato strap:


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Little group shot of my Sinn collection.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Can't get this one off my wrist for very long.


----------



## DummySmacks

Got the tegimented bracelet for this yesterday. I really like the matted look as it completes the no-nonsense/can take on anything look and function. I'm tempted to go all in and liquidate most of my collection for a fully tegimented U1 on bracelet. I just love how these things are built. My MM300 and Doxa SUB are trying to pull me back from the edge.


----------



## DaveandStu

DummySmacks said:


> Got the tegimented bracelet for this yesterday. I really like the matted look as it completes the no-nonsense/can take on anything look and function. I'm tempted to go all in and liquidate most of my collection for a fully tegimented U1 on bracelet. I just love how these things are built. My MM300 and Doxa SUB are trying to pull me back from the edge.
> 
> View attachment 9204554


Bracelet looks great.....felt the same way and after reading horoticus post he has 10...we are all good to keep a few others and ramp it up! I'm definitely in for my fourth...all the best mate..Dave


----------



## auditd0rk

Newest addition to the family on a ToxicNATOs strap.


----------



## 41Mets

My beauty


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ten13th

This guy has been my trusty companion on this trip. Glad to be heading home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

U1


----------



## jaychung

ten13th said:


> This guy has been my trusty companion on this trip. Glad to be heading home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THSR is it?

I'll be heading there in a month!!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Wearing my U1 today!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## ten13th

Happy 100th Birthday Herr Sinn. This was my first over $1k watch purchase and the start of this insane hobby.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

ten13th said:


> Happy 100th Birthday Herr Sinn. This was my first over $1k watch purchase and the start of this insane hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 856 UTC is a great watch. Looks good on any strap and with any attire.


----------



## exc-hulk

Morning !

U2 SDR tegi for today


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead

EZM 3 on black nato


----------



## DummySmacks

Walking through High Bridge Park...


----------



## ffemt

Just shows that anything can harm ya if done right lol. Fortunately, just a scratch and no fractures. Fell down some stairs during firefighter training with all our gear on. The Sinn clasp caught a stair edge, the pin popped out, and it was dragged under my sleeve up my arm a little. You can see I the third picture exactly which pin popped out and the sweeping path it took. Had ordered a Zulu strap last week so excited to try that instead.

If anyone was curious, here is the footage of my training fail https://vid.me/Zetu







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead

Ouch! As far a watch-injuries go, this takes the prize. Thanks for your fire-fighting service BTW!


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

That's what you should be using in the fire service

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

103 St Sa yesterday at Lime Rock (slightly belated)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Love


----------



## auditd0rk

Really loving my new 756 UTC. Here she is on a new B&R Bands cognac classic vintage band:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG58

ffemt said:


> Just shows that anything can harm ya if done right lol. Fortunately, just a scratch and no fractures. Fell down some stairs during firefighter training with all our gear on. The Sinn clasp caught a stair edge, the pin popped out, and it was dragged under my sleeve up my arm a little. You can see I the third picture exactly which pin popped out and the sweeping path it took. Had ordered a Zulu strap last week so excited to try that instead.
> 
> If anyone was curious, here is the footage of my training fail https://vid.me/Zetu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ffemt were you carrying a dummy or hose during the descent, it looked like a dummy & either way how much was the additional weight?


----------



## ffemt

MG58 said:


> ffemt were you carrying a dummy or hose during the descent, it looked like a dummy & either way how much was the additional weight?


It was a hose pack, still slightly wet from the previous day of training, so maybe 70-80lbs.



redtissot said:


> That's what you should be using in the fire service
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I wish I could justify such a beautiful watch but it's features just wouldn't be used. All our skin is covered so my watch wouldn't be visible during an actual fire or exercise where I'm on air and would need to track how much I have left. Plus, the amount of air is tracked fairly well with a built in HUD in the mask and on a handheld device on my harness 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharmy

My first Sinn...


----------



## redtissot

Pharmy said:


> My first Sinn...
> 
> View attachment 9275810


Welcome to the Sinners club

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Worn yesterday on "casual Tuesday".


----------



## gaoxing84

my u1 for today


----------



## 41Mets

On the way to see the color purple


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Tested in -45 C, worn in what feels like +45 C today


----------



## wkw

303 silber says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Old faithful









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## rocketboy475

Finally in the club!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## timetostart

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 9295498


What model is this? It's very handsome.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 9295498


Looks really good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets

I like this vintage leather with the UX


----------



## 41Mets

Not sure I love the bulkiness of a Zulu on this one...


----------



## timetostart

I think it looks pretty good. Chunky and masculine.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

I can finally join in and Sunday is for Sinners.
dP


----------



## David Woo

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9321178


crystal clear dial, nice.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

My first Sinn and yeah, it's pic heavy but I can't help it I love this watch!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ffemt

Trying out the Military II on a blacked out Zulu. I think it would have looked better with bead blasted keepers but with use it'll attain that worn look soon enough.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

ffemt said:


> Trying out the Military II on a blacked out Zulu. I think it would have looked better with bead blasted keepers but with use it'll attain that worn look soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would have been my inclination as well, but after seeing it with black hardware, I think it looks great like this! The high-contrast scheme really pops out against the all-black strap.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## AndiS




----------



## wtma




----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## CabbageHead

EZM3 on thick brown vintage leather band (my new favourite band for this rockin watch).


----------



## ChronoSage

It's a friggin' awesome feeling to finally have that watch you've been saving up for on your wrist!!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Rich-L

U1 tonight, spent a few weeks relaxing on the winder, always love it!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

daschlag said:


> That would have been my inclination as well, but after seeing it with black hardware, I think it looks great like this! The high-contrast scheme really pops out against the all-black strap.


Arigato! Good point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

The Sinsterrrrr... Makin' copieeeees...


----------



## David Woo

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9345458


did you add the extra holes? the gray suede is nice.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Buchmann69

David Woo said:


> did you add the extra holes? the gray suede is nice.


Thanks and yes, I added 1 extra hole. You have sharp eyes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## itsajobar

cats33cats said:


> Sent from my iPhone using


Nice and simple. I like that strap color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

856 is about to get a Sinn stablemate. Stay tuned...


----------



## TheGiant

On my way to a Poker Tournament!

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 tegi for today


----------



## JDCfour

Me too








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

7 year old Sinn 103 St Acrylic today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Just so easy to wear..forever grateful to my old mate that handed this one on....


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Professor_Budge

I love that U1.


----------



## muhamed

Drumguy said:


> My first Sinn and yeah, it's pic heavy but I can't help it I love this watch!


Excellent watch!!! Which is ref.number this sinn?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

It's in there somewhere ...









Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> Just so easy to wear..forever grateful to my old mate that handed this one on....


It is a beaut Dave!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

The 10

























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I usually appreciate this most when the sunburst is captured, but on a few deep blue straps I have I think the deep blue dial is gorgeous.
But it's still incredible when it catches the light right!


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> The 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Absolute killa combo and pics!! Ten out of ten mate...Dave


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Semper Jeep

My 103 A Sa B on a strap from Dangerous9. I saw another WUSer with the same strap on his a few months back and was instantly sold on it. It arrived a few weeks ago and was worth the wait - definitely a great quality piece of leatherwork!










If anybody is in the market for a custom leather strap, I'd definitely recommend Dangerous9. |>


----------



## 41Mets

Semper Jeep said:


> My 103 A Sa B on a strap from Dangerous9. I saw another WUSer with the same strap on his a few months back and was instantly sold on it. It arrived a few weeks ago and was worth the wait - definitely a great quality piece of leatherwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is in the market for a custom leather strap, I'd definitely recommend Dangerous9. |>


I have the first one and it's for sale!! So if you know anyone please send them my way!


----------



## David Woo

thejames1 said:


>


nice shot.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## grechuta

Just back from service:


----------



## OSUMBA2003

New today.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## jdelcue

That's what a Sinner's supposed to look like, yeah? Just tryin' to keep it classy with the all-around pairings, down to the tunes.. ;P

Sent from my E5823


----------



## 41Mets

artsy fartsy shot


----------



## wkw

Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

I finally Sinned...


----------



## 41Mets

This just came from the sales forum. I never saw the ux on this strap, and while I still love the bracelet the best, it really does change the look almost as if I have a completely different watch on. Love it so far!


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX / EZM2B


----------



## mizzy

41Mets, very nice strap 

For me, Sinn U1000 B on blue custom made Chronissimo style strap


----------



## cats33cats

Sinning on the train

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Cloudy day today


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## CGSshorty

41Mets said:


> Cloudy day today


Great photo. Your subdials are a completely different color than mine.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## 41Mets

CGSshorty said:


> Great photo. Your subdials are a completely different color than mine.


I was just thinking how much I loved your PVD watch. Maybe it was the lighting or something? I never got such a clear, closeup of these subdials. Just used my phone, too. What color would you say your subdials are in comparison? Here's a different photo...


----------



## CGSshorty

41Mets said:


> I was just thinking how much I loved your PVD watch. Maybe it was the lighting or something? I never got such a clear, closeup of these subdials. Just used my phone, too. What color would you say your subdials are in comparison? Here's a different photo...
> View attachment 9458274


Thanks. The PVD Sinn is a 142 from the 80s.
The subdials on my 103 are more champagne than silver. It was one of the very first ones made, so the color may have changed slightly on the newer ones.


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

CGSshorty said:


> Thanks. The PVD Sinn is a 142 from the 80s.
> The subdials on my 103 are more champagne than silver. It was one of the very first ones made, so the color may have changed slightly on the newer ones.


on top of that, my dial was replaced after I had an accident with the watch so it was a very very very late made dial. I like the champagne a lot. I'll have to look at pictures from my original dial to compare. Let's put one here to see. Close up is today, full wrist is the original dial:


----------



## timetostart

I don't typically wear anything alongside the 556, but will make an exception for the birth of my first son.

Have a great Sunday, everyone!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

timetostart said:


> I don't typically wear anything alongside the 556, but will make an exception for the birth of my first son.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, everyone!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Unrerstandable exception . Congrats!!


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ahmadaljufri

In love with mine


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike

My weekend companion and still on today - Sinn UX


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine




----------



## motzbueddel

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003

motzbueddel said:


> All the best,
> 
> Steffen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Looks great. I may have to steal your strap combo.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Sinn 103 Acrylic


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Now that the hot weather is behind us, I thought it'd be a good time to try my recently acquired U1 on leather. Liking this combo so far...


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Vance83

To celebrate the fall season....My EZM3 on a Brown NATO.


----------



## 41Mets

mizzy said:


> 41Mets, very nice strap
> 
> For me, Sinn U1000 B on blue custom made Chronissimo style strap


That's hot! I wasn't a huge fan when that watch came out... as time goes on I love it! Amazing how that works.


----------



## 41Mets

pirelli7467 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm jealous that I sold my Sinn bracelet. Now I LOVE the way it looks on that watch!!


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

CGSshorty said:


> Thanks. The PVD Sinn is a 142 from the 80s.
> The subdials on my 103 are more champagne than silver. It was one of the very first ones made, so the color may have changed slightly on the newer ones.


Love my champagne sub dial. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton

My 156


----------



## DummySmacks

756 doing time in Seattle


----------



## alfbacca

Just finishing up dinner at the hibachi spot with the family.


----------



## Kikemon

gmgSR50 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the tachymeter on this. I don't think I have ever seen this one before.


----------



## gmgSR50

Kikemon said:


> Love the tachymeter on this. I don't think I have ever seen this one before.


Thanks! It's a fairly rare model, only 100 made for a German retailer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

First time ever wearing it on the included Zulu


----------



## dinexus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Kikemon said:


> Love the tachymeter on this. I don't think I have ever seen this one before.


It is still available:
Sinn Chronograph Tachymeter - Manufactum


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## obo

I Love those 657s...Lucky i have two of them....


----------



## rockmastermike

I'm going to "Punish" this week 
UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## thejames1

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that grey dial!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

144


























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

jpfwatch said:


> It is still available:
> Sinn Chronograph Tachymeter - Manufactum


Interesting, had no idea. I've seen a few trade on eBay but hadn't looked at the manufactum website direct. I thought they were all gone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Second Sinn is even sweeter than the first.


----------



## AJCYR32




----------



## AJCYR32




----------



## AJCYR32




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DaveandStu

212SDR......it just loves a smashin...


----------



## rockmastermike

DaveandStu said:


> 212SDR......it just loves a smashin...


Love, Love, Love this watch


----------



## motzbueddel

rockmastermike said:


> Sinn UX / EZM2B


Uhhh...I want to play too... ??










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 on a grey perlon palma strap, a nice classic combination.


----------



## Higs




----------



## DummySmacks

Just hanging around the house...


----------



## Kikemon

Bradjhomes said:


>


Minute hand behind the 6:00 marker?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Kikemon said:


> Minute hand behind the 6:00 marker?


All indices are printed on the underside of the crystal.


----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## qecepoty

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9564714


Really sweet broo


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## smilton




----------



## Serpentor

More love for the Sinn 144!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS

@ eBlackmo:

Great Watch, great pictures. All the best for you and your new T1 !


----------



## rockmastermike

UX on D22 Drew Straps


----------



## ten13th

Arktis on new Eulit shoes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## David Woo

DrGonzo said:


>


very nice, enjoy it.


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## crunchycoco888




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## airgee

motzbueddel said:


>


I'm jealous ! :-!

Could you give us your wrist size ?
How to you feel its substantial weight ?


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

airgee said:


> I'm jealous ! :-!
> 
> Could you give us your wrist size ?
> How to you feel its substantial weight ?


Hello,

My wrist size is between 17.5 and 18.0 cm, depending on the circumstances. I find the weight to be a bit on the heavy side when I wear it on the metal bracelet. I prefer wearing it on a rubber, canvas or nato strap. Then the weight is just fine for me.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

U1 on Bonetto Cinturini rubber. Will be wearing this until the bracelet for my 104 arrives later.


----------



## Drumguy

556. Yeah, my cat digs it.


----------



## Level.5x

556i


----------



## DaveandStu

It felt like a 156 morning...have a top day guys...Dave


----------



## rocketboy475

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 9569834





Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9594954
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69





rocketboy475 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man this isn't helping me decide between the 856 and 856s (I'm going for the UTC version of either one)... both look so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 104 St Sa I


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## rocketboy475

ffemt said:


> Man this isn't helping me decide between the 856 and 856s (I'm going for the UTC version of either one)... both look so good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












856 UTC on ToxicROO to help you decide! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Filters and boredom are a wonderful combination


----------



## de_link

Got this recently from another WUS member. 

Put it on a Worn and Wound Model 1 Horween - Crimson


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Sinn 356


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## thejames1

U1

















EZM 10









U2









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Newly arrived EZM2:


























I had been looking for one for a while and found what appears to be basically a NOS one at a German store on Chrono24. The store even sent it off to Sinn earlier this year for a replacement battery and basic servicing. I think I'll be keeping this one for a while.

Now if only I could find an EZM1...


----------



## wkw

6000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

203










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## 41Mets

New leather strap from MiniW on the sales forum.


----------



## ten13th

EZM7 LE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone




----------



## dowlf

Just got my first Sinn today:


----------



## rockmastermike

dowlf said:


> Just got my first Sinn today:
> View attachment 9690186


Congratulations! Fantastic watch


----------



## ahmadaljufri




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Stjepan

sinn 856


----------



## ffemt

rocketboy475 said:


> 856 UTC on ToxicROO to help you decide!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've made up my mind for my next Sinn.. definitely the 856 UTC.. like others have said it's more of a timeless finish. But, brothers, I've committed sacrilege and bought a Damasko DA38 in the meantime lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## 41Mets

Lovely


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomega




----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Level.5x




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Beach_Bum

Go Cubs Go!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Daswann

U2 at the mall


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristEnvy

856utc pvd

ig - @kakashi_gram


----------



## wtma




----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## phil57

903 ST BE flying high (on the ground)


----------



## rockmastermike

Big day - 1st round of U11 Soccer playoffs, A GTG in Atlanta and Auburn game tonight


----------



## penncrnp

I love seeing more of the T1 and T2 models lately. As a T2 owner I believe these watches to be two of the most comfortable watches on the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## nielss

Sinn 809


----------



## penncrnp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9788634


Very Cool |>


----------



## 41Mets

This dial...


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys..


----------



## gelocks

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9788634


I have been salivating over this one for a while (and the new U1 SE now!) so I ordered it... (leather/bund? version) 

Time to keep selling more watches LOL!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn EZM 10









Lume shot









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1

Daswann said:


> U2 at the mall
> 
> View attachment 9762786


Looking great! 😆

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## nmcleod




----------



## 5661nicholas

nmcleod said:


> View attachment 9813554


Looks good, enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 FT for today


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## NM-1

^^ Nice!


----------



## Zabac

♛ ♛ ♛


----------



## ffemt

Thanks to you guys I had to get another "classier" Sinn than my Military II





It was a hard choice but the Sinn won!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## nm7273

My favorite


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## AndiS




----------



## ffemt

exc-hulk said:


>


Great shot! It's going to be tough when it's time for my first blacked out Sinn.. U2 or UX.

856 UTC finally got its first taste of dirt today at the local Motorsport event





Old school GTRs for any car enthusiasts



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## de_link




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## exc-hulk

Still


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ads75

After 2 years, my first bubble (around 7 o'clock). Went away a few minutes after putting it on.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## penncrnp

exc-hulk said:


>


Great picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

My favorite watch makes me feel a little better on a down day


----------



## exc-hulk

penncrnp said:


> Great picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DummySmacks

3 days in a row...


----------



## ffemt

Tried to get a good snapshot with the GoPro.. good day for a ride



Thankful the newest Sinn on the left just came in last week since the Military II just began the trip to RGM



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

157 Ti Ty










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Blood Drive today and a 856utc


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Now this is how to spend a Sinnful weekday.
dP


----------



## eblackmo

I am such a gangster...


----------



## jieshou

EZM 13 arrived yesterday and I couldn't be happier. Perfect size for my 7 3/4 inch wrist.


----------



## anarasanen

I would like to see some 556 I Mother-of-pearl W wristshots.


----------



## alex-w

eblackmo said:


> I am such a gangster...
> 
> View attachment 9943258


Damn, it feels good to be a gangster


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## PSU2001

Since I can't sell it I'll post it!!!! Snowing in Denver!!!!


----------



## Larry23




----------



## bazza.

Here is my Mk1 UX on a gasgasbones strap


----------



## rockmastermike

+/- 0 for over 2 months


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ads75

From the Watchbuys sale, LNIB 900 Flieger. Been thinking about one of these for a couple years.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## loqv75




----------



## watchdaddy1

Saturday's Sinn
HAGWE fellas 





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mizzy

Which one tonight?


----------



## zetaplus93

Recently discovered Sinn. Wonderful watches!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

This is the first watch I have owned that I don't want to rotate on a daily basis. I just want to keep wearing it. Next year I will be adding an EZM9. Which I think will have the same effect. Damn you sinn.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## 41Mets

For some reason when I got it I didn't love it on the bracelet. That has changed.


----------



## MickCollins1916

New arrival today


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn 856 b-uhr


----------



## Buchmann69

New arrival for me too
























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## gelocks

rockmastermike said:


> Sinn 856 b-uhr


I HATE YOU!!!
lol 

(still waiting for mine on strap but on bracelet it looks sweet as well!!!!)


----------



## Sri

MickCollins1916 said:


> New arrival today





Buchmann69 said:


> New arrival for me too
> View attachment 9996450
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996466
> 
> 
> View attachment 9996474
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Many congratulations Gents.... Sinns are fab... I have already started checking out some of the Sinn Chronos... Bloody hell


----------



## rockmastermike

gelocks said:


> I HATE YOU!!!
> lol
> 
> (still waiting for mine on strap but on bracelet it looks sweet as well!!!!)


Thank you, gelocks! You will love yours I'm sure.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

41Mets said:


> For some reason when I got it I didn't love it on the bracelet. That has changed.


It's a good combo mets...Dave


----------



## RPJ

No filter needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## rockmastermike

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Love it - Beautiful!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sinn brown leather

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## thejames1

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## motzbueddel

rockmastermike said:


> Love it - Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## 41Mets

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Higs




----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## prateeko

Dang that's nice


----------



## nm7273

Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Buchmann69

Black Friday 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jwso

My weekend EDC.


----------



## 41Mets

Last day of break


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Andy007

Mmmm...;-) love it!


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b - EZM6

"In our D3-System watches, the push-piece pins and crown shafts are mounted directly in a fine-finished case aperture, creating a perfect seal to the case.

In conventional designs, the push-piece pin and crown shaft are mounted in the case hole inside a tube insert. The required tube seal along with careless handling can also lead to loss of water resistance with this design.

The D3-System permits the crown and push-piece to be integrated in the case, providing reliable protection from lateral knocks and the penetration of dust or moisture."


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Driving with my 104








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Beautiful piece!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Dan Pierce

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful piece!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thanks, Rob!
dP


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b EZM6

"The SZ02 Movement was developed by Sinn on the basis of the Valjoux 7750 characterized by an off-center 60-minute counter

The Valjoux 7750, by contrast, only has a 30-minute chronometer counter. Stopped times are difficult to see on this standard caliber as the interim marks of the hour counter are very close to the hour indices. The SZ02 permits direct reading of the minutes right through from 0 to 60 minutes.

The SZ02 was launched in 2006, the year of the World Cup in Germany and has more than proved its worth since then, forming a reliable base for the perfect readability of the diving watch U1000 range."


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## nm7273

My 358 UTC Diapal, a technology filled Sinn. I love the ETA 7750 and the dial layout, find it extraordinarily easy to read at a glance and the 2nd time zone in 12 hour format is my preference. I also like the different look of the bracelet and the domed sapphire crystal. Matter of fact, there is nothing about this watch that I don't like!


----------



## Andy007

:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye::boom:


----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b EZM6

SUG is a manufacturer of high-grade watch cases in Glashütte in Saxony. In 2001 SUG was the first, and to date the only, German watch case manufacturer to be awarded DIN EN ISO 9002 certification.

This standard requires exacting quality management based on the use of suitable test methods and full traceability of all procured materials.


----------



## Andy007

Sinn movement...;-)


----------



## Andy007

Sinn 556i b-) Fabric Strap...


----------



## WatchNut22

I've been lusting after a 142 for quite a while when I came across this on line late one night. I am not an impulsive buyer, but finding such a vintage beauty I could not resist. I am an avid vintage chrono collector and this hits the high end of my budget, but good lord is this thing stunning or what!! Not even a moment of buyers remorse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX EZM2B

"The case back has a large movable piston with an o-ring seal, just as described in the patent. The piston allows the fluid to expand and contract to adjust internal fluid volume and equalize with outside pressure.

Pressure tightness of the movement to 500 bar (approximately 5,000m diving depth), of the case to 1200 bar (approximately 12,000m diving depth),certified by DNV GL"


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## AndiS




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr

"The ordering of hour hand and minute hand on the black dial follows historical specifications: during operations, minutes were the more important unit of time, and it was important to be able to read them quickly and accurately."


----------



## Buchmann69

Wore this yesterday...

I was pleasantly surprised that the rubber strap for my Sinn 856 fits with the Sinn 104 case! Who new?



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

rockmastermike said:


> 856 b-uhr
> 
> "The ordering of hour hand and minute hand on the black dial follows historical specifications: during operations, minutes were the more important unit of time, and it was important to be able to read them quickly and accurately."


Beautiful ⌚ & photo Master Mike 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rockmastermike

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful ⌚ & photo Master Mike
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Thank you, Rob


----------



## Andy007

Sinn... SunLight b-)


----------



## 41Mets

Looking forward to going to the NYC roadshow Sunday. I'll wear this.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

rockmastermike said:


> U1000b EZM6
> 
> SUG is a manufacturer of high-grade watch cases in Glashütte in Saxony. In 2001 SUG was the first, and to date the only, German watch case manufacturer to be awarded DIN EN ISO 9002 certification.
> 
> This standard requires exacting quality management based on the use of suitable test methods and full traceability of all procured materials.


A. Lange & Sohne use SUG cases as well. Also nice watch.


----------



## Andy007

Sinn...Saturday afternoon ;-)


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

My new addition from yesterday's trip to Frankfurt.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Into the attic for Christmas decorations


----------



## 41Mets

So, went to the roadshow today in NYC. Some really gorgeous watches. Here are some pictures I took of ones I liked. My favorite of the day? Probably the Junghans Meister Pilot. Holy crap is that amazing. I have a preowned U1 coming today and, amazingly, they didn't have the regular stainless U1. But they had the sweet black one. I Like the look at fit on my wrist, a lot, and didn't feel much of a size difference between it and my UX. I think the T1 is awesome, surprisingly liked the 556 even at its size, and these others were awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## ads75

41Mets said:


> So, went to the roadshow today in NYC. Some really gorgeous watches. Here are some pictures I took of ones I liked. My favorite of the day? Probably the Junghans Meister Pilot. Holy crap is that amazing. I have a preowned U1 coming today and, amazingly, they didn't have the regular stainless U1. But they had the sweet black one. I Like the look at fit on my wrist, a lot, and didn't feel much of a size difference between it and my UX. I think the T1 is awesome, surprisingly liked the 556 even at its size, and these others were awesome. Enjoy!


Thanks for sharing the pictures. Now I have to patiently wait until next year for the next LNIB sale, 3-4 of those interest me.


----------



## 41Mets

ads75 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. Now I have to patiently wait until next year for the next LNIB sale, 3-4 of those interest me.


Which? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR....in a sug...


----------



## T-Bone Steak

Great pics 41mets!

I definitely need to attend a roadshow one of these days, mostly to scope out another Sinn, but also to see that awesome looking Junghans Meister Pilot. 

Were you able to view both models? If so which colour lume/strap do you prefer?


----------



## 41Mets

T-Bone Steak said:


> Great pics 41mets!
> 
> I definitely need to attend a roadshow one of these days, mostly to scope out another Sinn, but also to see that awesome looking Junghans Meister Pilot.
> 
> Were you able to view both models? If so which colour lume/strap do you prefer?


Of the Meister pilot? I believe there was only one. What does the other look like? They had a bunch of the Meisters but this was by far my favorite. And last time I was there I loved the Meister chronoscope but they didn't appeal to me as much this time.


----------



## 41Mets

I think I see what you mean. They had the limited edition one and I didn't see the regular black one. It was the most beautiful watch I saw.


----------



## exc-hulk

For today


----------



## T-Bone Steak

41Mets said:


> I think I see what you mean. They had the limited edition one and I didn't see the regular black one. It was the most beautiful watch I saw.


Don't think I've seen the L.E. but there's two similar models on Watchbuys site. Vintage and Classic I believe....not sure which I prefer as they both look great!


----------



## David Woo

the roadshows are always a blast to attend.


----------



## Andy007

Sinn... Black & Orange, what do you think? ;-)


----------



## radarcontact

My second Sinn. Since 2010, I've owned a U1 which has been with me through lots of things. Now the EZM3F... Love that destro case, super comfortable, I also find the countdown besel really convenient. Bonded with that watch and with its 'no fuss' style...and the best thing...I've bought it in person from Sinn store in Frankfurt. What an experience!


----------



## motzbueddel

My 7 1/2 year old Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USAFiredawg




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ciclismosam

My Sinn today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 41Mets

So...this came today, but a few things draw by attention that werent mentioned in the description or shown in the photos. First are the marks on the lugs. Pictured is the worst lug. Also, though, and I can't stop seeing it, is a dark mark on the edge of the minute hand. Maybe the second hand brushing it? I've inquired about a return. 

Thoughts?


----------



## nm7273

It is 12° at 6500 feet on the Front Range of the Colorado Rockies and snowing and I'm getting ready to light tonight's fire. My 856 UTC 2nd time hand is set to Florida where my daughter lives. She just told me it is 77° and she is sitting on the beach drinking a Goslin's Black Seal. I knew I raised her right!


----------



## DummySmacks

41Mets said:


> So...this came today, but a few things draw by attention that werent mentioned in the description or shown in the photos. First are the marks on the lugs. Pictured is the worst lug. Also, though, and I can't stop seeing it, is a dark mark on the edge of the minute hand. Maybe the second hand brushing it? I've inquired about a return.
> 
> Thoughts?


The lack of photos detailing the minute hand and lugs are certainly grounds for a return, especially the minute hand since the only other thing I can think of besides what you already mentioned is maybe a foreign substance getting inside the dial/case. If you purchased thru eBay then returning it should be no problem. I had a nightmare experience with a second-hand 104. Ebay took care of it, thankfully. It's a shame though because the U1 is a heck of a watch and it's always tough having a watch buying experience turn sour. Hope it all gets resolved.


----------



## 41Mets

DummySmacks said:


> The lack of photos detailing the minute hand and lugs are certainly grounds for a return, especially the minute hand since the only other thing I can think of besides what you already mentioned is maybe a foreign substance getting inside the dial/case. If you purchased thru eBay then returning it should be no problem. I had a nightmare experience with a second-hand 104. Ebay took care of it, thankfully. It's a shame though because the U1 is a heck of a watch and it's always tough having a watch buying experience turn sour. Hope it all gets resolved.


The guy (through PayPal) said he'd take a return. Now here's where o ask him to return my return shipping costs. I'm gonna try to pick up another.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

41Mets said:


> So...this came today, but a few things draw by attention that werent mentioned in the description or shown in the photos. First are the marks on the lugs. Pictured is the worst lug. Also, though, and I can't stop seeing it, is a dark mark on the edge of the minute hand. Maybe the second hand brushing it? I've inquired about a return.
> 
> Thoughts?


Can't make out the dark spot clearly in the photos, is it just a dark spot or can you tell that there's some brushing across it? Might need a magnifying glass to see it. Also, I would expect lug marks along the side of it or the inside but that's on the front of the lug, are they all like that? For the price you paid, could you let it go and live with it? Looks great on your wrist though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

fogbound said:


> Can't make out the dark spot clearly in the photos, is it just a dark spot or can you tell that there's some brushing across it? Might need a magnifying glass to see it. Also, I would expect lug marks along the side of it or the inside but that's on the front of the lug, are they all like that? For the price you paid, could you let it go and live with it? Looks great on your wrist though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I agree about the lug marks. I'd expect on the inside or underside but they are on the front. I think I'd rather pay $150 more for one in better shape. Looks like black specs under a loop. Definitely brushing of metal against metal i think.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

41Mets said:


> Thanks. I agree about the lug marks. I'd expect on the inside or underside but they are on the front. I think I'd rather pay $150 more for one in better shape. Looks like black specs under a loop. Definitely brushing of metal against metal i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Weird, Mets fan talking with a Giants fan. I can see those specks now and it has to be getting brushed across and make you wonder how that could happen. I don't know if I could live with either of those undisclosed flaws. Hope things work out for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

What do you like better?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Well the seller is making it very easy. Not complaining at all. Can't ask for more. Hopefully the follow through is easy with a return. Thanks for some thoughts. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

41Mets said:


> What do you like better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Did not realize you had a side chick option. The UX suits your wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

fogbound said:


> Did not realize you had a side chick option. The UX suits your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've owned the UX. Like the U1 dial a lot. Considering owning both.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU2001

I would definitely return, that lug is a mess, and you will always be looking at those flaws, plenty of U1s come up, just be patient.


----------



## PSU2001

I own both, and would never get rid of either, the U1 on bracelet looks great


----------



## 41Mets

PSU2001 said:


> I own both, and would never get rid of either, the U1 on bracelet looks great


I figure if I find one on the rubber I can use my bracelet for either. That was the plan with this. 
And thanks. It's going back.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX EZM2b on ToxicNATO


----------



## rockmastermike

ciclismosam said:


> My Sinn today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I have seen this black/blue combo before - I really like it :-!


----------



## exc-hulk

for today


----------



## exc-hulk

still this one


----------



## DummySmacks

exc-hulk said:


> still this one


Man, if watchbuys ever stocks the SDR version with the regular case, then I might have to cave in and pick one up at some point. Superb!


----------



## exc-hulk

DummySmacks said:


> Man, if watchbuys ever stocks the SDR version with the regular case, then I might have to cave in and pick one up at some point. Superb!


My favorite and most worn watch in my collection.
Love this one...


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Three days after buying my 556 in Frankfurt, I had to stop by one more time before I flew out. This 243 followed me home for the wife.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## flyinswede

Just got this 103 St acrylic! So nice...


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## radarcontact




----------



## radarcontact

piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 10155274


Fantastic photo and watch!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav11

Preview...nice matt lugs...










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## 41Mets

PSU2001 said:


> I would definitely return, that lug is a mess, and you will always be looking at those flaws, plenty of U1s come up, just be patient.


So I had an argument with the seller, to whom o returned the watch, about refunding my return shipping because the pictures and description didn't show these blemishes. What are your thoughts on covering returning shipping?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

41Mets said:


> So I had an argument with the seller, to whom o returned the watch, about refunding my return shipping because the pictures and description didn't show these blemishes. What are your thoughts on covering returning shipping?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I would ask for a return of all your $$ because it sounds like you never would of purchased it seeing those lugs.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets

watchdaddy1 said:


> I would ask for a return of all your $$ because it sounds like you never would of purchased it seeing those lugs.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That's what I did. And I ended saying of cover half the shipping because he thought I was being in. He agreed but still says I'm a pain to deal with. My thought is if I wouldn't have purchased it if accurate info was given, I should be out ZERO money. But I've agreed to be out $15.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

41Mets said:


> That's what I did. And I ended saying of cover half the shipping because he thought I was being in. He agreed but still says I'm a pain to deal with. My thought is if I wouldn't have purchased it if accurate info was given, I should be out ZERO money. But I've agreed to be out $15.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


IMO you should be out 0 $'s. But not bad 15.00 bucks for nada. Always another U1 around

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets

watchdaddy1 said:


> IMO you should be out 0 $'s. But not bad 15.00 bucks for nada. Always another U1 around
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I agree. I actually picked up an almost brand new one with the SDR bezel as I'm going to sell my UX. And I may get the tegimented bezel as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ads75

I have tried to get my U1 Sinn rubber on my 900 Flieger, and couldn't get it to fit. Bought a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap instead (only $35!), and think it fits and works great. Not as bulky as the Sinn Silicon, and the buckle isn't near as bulky or sharp either. Seems to be the same strap/buckle/brand that Stowa uses (minus the Stowa logo).


----------



## Buchmann69

Sunday wrist  









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## cle_steve

A beast in its natural habitat


----------



## flyinswede

I thought we were an autonomous collective...


----------



## DaveandStu

Like all Sinns.....a total wrist soother...have a good one guys..


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## MG58

*A Slight Lane Veer*



DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 10140954


DS are those mercury head cufflinks paired w/ your Sinn?


----------



## ten13th

Herr Sinn 100th Birthday LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred

My 103st sa on a nato


----------



## DummySmacks

*Re: A Slight Lane Veer*



MG58 said:


> DS are those mercury head cufflinks paired w/ your Sinn?


You got it. They're based on the mercury dime minted between 1916 and 1945.


----------



## Whye

Sorry for hijack. But need help with this ezm3. Is it authentic?


----------



## Whye

Watch face. Thanks for ypur help


----------



## prateeko

Whye said:


> Sorry for hijack. But need help with this ezm3. Is it authentic?


Here is a search on WatchRecon of all "EZM 3"s: http://www.watchrecon.com/?query=ezm+3&last_days=0

I think this listing: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-ezm3-sinn-rubber-strap-3672194.html is especially helpful to compare the back to. As is this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-ezm3-diver-3586514.html

I am not an expert in the area and the pictures are not super clear. In my experience, if your gut is telling you to hold back with an online purchase you are better off being patient and waiting for another deal. I'll let more experienced eyes weigh in (if it is appropriate here) otherwise.


----------



## gelocks

rockmastermike said:


> Into the attic for Christmas decorations


Which bracelet (version/model) is that? Did you buy on watchbuys or some other place?


----------



## gelocks

Can't complain... looks great!


----------



## rockmastermike

gelocks said:


> Which bracelet (version/model) is that? Did you buy on watchbuys or some other place?


The limited 856b-uhr .... one can buy with either the Leather bund or on a tegimented bracelet. I bought mine on the bracelet from WB just a couple of months ago. Great watch!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

Sorry double post


----------



## prateeko

41Mets said:


> Well the seller is making it very easy. Not complaining at all. Can't ask for more. Hopefully the follow through is easy with a return. Thanks for some thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I appear to have run into a similar situation but I'm not seeing the return going so easy .

Where did you search for another (WatchRecon?). Also I hope the next one works out better!!


----------



## 41Mets

rockmastermike said:


>


I think I need this strap. Where did you get it from?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

prateeko said:


> I appear to have run into a similar situation but I'm not seeing the return going so easy .
> 
> Where did you search for another (WatchRecon?). Also I hope the next one works out better!!


There was a person with whom I almost had a deal for the SDR version before I ended up purchasing the tegimented bezel. Since I decided that I was not going to keep both the ux and the u1, , I ended up making the purchase for that SDR U1, which is essentially a brand new watch and was a few hundred dollars more. Hopefully I will sell the ux soon! What was your issue with the return?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

41Mets said:


> There was a person with whom I almost had a deal for the SDR version before I ended up purchasing the tegimented bezel. Since I decided that I was not going to keep both the ux and the u1, , I ended up making the purchase for that SDR U1, which is essentially a brand new watch and was a few hundred dollars more. Hopefully I will sell the ux soon! What was your issue with the return?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Well a definitive return has not been agreed upon (but the documentation is in my favor and if it really comes down to PayPal then I may have to go down that route).

Also, I believe all the bezels for the U1 are tegimented.


----------



## 41Mets

prateeko said:


> Well a definitive return has not been agreed upon (but the documentation is in my favor and if it really comes down to PayPal then I may have to go down that route).
> 
> Also, I believe all the bezels for the U1 are tegimented.


They are. I mean the steel verses see black

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

41Mets said:


> They are. I mean the steel verses see black
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh you mean regular vs SDR? And now we have the all black in the mix! I personally like the look of the SDR since it extends the dial out a little bit, so to speak. I def think you're making the right call going with the U1 only vs UX, but I'm heavily biased :-!


----------



## 41Mets

prateeko said:


> Oh you mean regular vs SDR? And now we have the all black in the mix! I personally like the look of the SDR since it extends the dial out a little bit, so to speak. I def think you're making the right call going with the U1 only vs UX, but I'm heavily biased :-!


Now hoping to sell the UX quickly! Good luck with your situation. What was the issue?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

41Mets said:


> Now hoping to sell the UX quickly! Good luck with your situation. What was the issue?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Trauma to the piece at some point is my guess. As soon as I opened it I saw faint marks on the dial that looked like the hour hand had dragged down in a circular fasion (not a 360 degrees but almost every other hour) and on top of the hour and minute hands there were scuffs, with the scuff on the minute hand looking like the seconds hand came down and thwacked it. The hour hand looks like it has dirt similar to yours. Really soul crushing. Doesn't keep time as advertised either...


----------



## 41Mets

prateeko said:


> Trauma to the piece at some point is my guess. As soon as I opened it I saw faint marks on the dial that looked like the hour hand had dragged down in a circular fasion (not a 360 degrees but almost every other hour) and on top of the hour and minute hands there were scuffs, with the scuff on the minute hand looking like the seconds hand came down and thwacked it. The hour hand looks like it has dirt similar to yours. Really soul crushing. Doesn't keep time as advertised either...


Interesting...similar with the mark on the minute hand. Luckily he agreed to a return right away.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rockmastermike

41Mets said:


> I think I need this strap. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


41Mets - thanks!
This is from DrunkArtStraps
Top notch quality and Top notch guy


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## webicons

It's the National Take Your Sinn to Work day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Meeting up with a buddy that introduced me to SINN. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Look what arrived. The strap is JUST on the small side so when it warms up it'll pinch. I guess it'll be sold with the UX. Looks damn good.



























And here's the UX...I have to say, hard to decide between the two. The U1 is quirkier whereas the UX seems more bold...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

The bracelet looks like it is the tiniest color mismatch to the case. Hard to see in a photo, maybe just to my eye. It was for a UX from 2014/15...see anything off? Maybe just me having really zoomed in eyes looking over a new-to-me watch...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

Are both the bracelet and case tegimented?


----------



## 41Mets

neither are except the bezel


----------



## RomeoT

You can see it, but only because you pointed it out. Looks great! But that UX, also a looker! Very tough choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

rockmastermike said:


>


Amazing picture and watch! The strap really suits the UX. Can you please share who makes this strap?


----------



## wtma

It's a Sinnful Friday.


----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr on Hirsch Performance


----------



## airgee

356 Flieger II on a nice green leather (suede) nato from ABP :


----------



## jonathanp77

Yeah...I may have an affinity for copper stuff.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Still with 104 for the weekend.









A close-up shot of the dial.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Despite it's mini puck-like appearance, the 756 might be my favorite in the stable.


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 finally arrived....well worth the wait!


----------



## 41Mets

I'll be going on a vacation with just the U1, so giving this a little love tonight.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Look what the cat dragged in (badum bum). I'm really glad I went with the 356 over the 358. There really isn't much difference, except for height, between the size of the 40mm 756 and the 38.5mm 356. I remembered the Seiko SARB017 I had which is the same size as the 356 and remember being ok with the size, so that eventually tipped the scale. The action of the start/stop button of the SW500 feels similar to the 7750 but the reset button is slightly more forgiving and has a springy feel to it as compared to the 7750. I don't know if that's from the movement itself or the construction of the case/buttons. At any rate, I'm really happy with the watch.


----------



## lastflowers

DummySmacks said:


> Despite it's mini puck-like appearance, the 756 might be my favorite in the stable.


I really like this a lot, wish I had the wrist to handle it. Looks awesome on yours


----------



## DummySmacks

lastflowers said:


> I really like this a lot, wish I had the wrist to handle it. Looks awesome on yours


Thanks. I only have 7 inch wrists, and the watch is even more manageable on a leather strap than on the bracelet. Also, the curved lugs help a bit.


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 in the wilds of Canada, plus my Akita....


----------



## heebs

I've been lurking here but haven't been posting much lately. Here's a pic of my lovely old 144 GMT. I really enjoy this one and it's a great stablemate to my EZM-3 (but this one is out on loan to a good friend).


----------



## webicons

***** said:


> I've been lurking here but haven't been posting much lately. Here's a pic of my lovely old 144 GMT. I really enjoy this one and it's a great stablemate to my EZM-3 (but this one is out on loan to a good friend).


Man. I need friends like you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## prateeko

***** said:


> I've been lurking here but haven't been posting much lately. Here's a pic of my lovely old 144 GMT. I really enjoy this one and it's a great stablemate to my EZM-3 (but this one is out on loan to a good friend).


I'd love to find a 144GMT. Any reason they don't make em anymore?


----------



## gelocks

Nato time!? 

Ahhh pics are flipped!


----------



## wkw

my good old 103STSA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change to beige denim while I contemplate the Sinn bracelet as a Xmas gift for myself!


----------



## heebs

webicons said:


> Man. I need friends like you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair, the gentleman who is wearing it right now has sent some absolutely amazing pieces back my way on loan too.


----------



## Myron

wkw said:


> my good old 103STSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But not just any 103 St Sa, the ultra-rare Flyback. Nice.

Myron


----------



## prateeko

Maddog1970 said:


> Strap change to beige denim while I contemplate the Sinn bracelet as a Xmas gift for myself!
> 
> View attachment 10246602


You should do it! The U1 looks stunning on a bracelet!


----------



## Maddog1970

prateeko said:


> You should do it! The U1 looks stunning on a bracelet!


Done.....I ordered from Watchbuys this afternoon.....kept telling myself I loved the Sinn rubber band, then went on a NATO bender, then the tan denim......but who was i kidding? I am in my heart a bracelet guy!

pics when it shows!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

New H-link bracelet

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## prateeko

Maddog1970 said:


> Done.....I ordered from Watchbuys this afternoon.....kept telling myself I loved the Sinn rubber band, then went on a NATO bender, then the tan denim......but who was i kidding? I am in my heart a bracelet guy!
> 
> pics when it shows!


Congrats. You are going to LOVE it.


----------



## wkw

Buchmann69 said:


> New H-link bracelet
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


104 looks stunning with H-link bracelet. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

My current two a 103 and a EZM1, I love these two!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide

U1 -- enjoy!



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## iwantone

Dan, that is a beauty. One day, I'd hope to add a 757 to my collection.


----------



## Dan Pierce

iwantone said:


> Dan, that is a beauty. One day, I'd hope to add a 757 to my collection.


Thanks! Really love this watch. So many unique Sinn features w/ lots of useful functions.
dP


----------



## ten13th

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rare to see one of these. 303 Silver 12.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dominic.mc

Here we go..


----------



## Maddog1970

On a green NATO while I wait for the FedEx man to deliver my new bracelet!.....


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

ten13th said:


> Rare to see one of these. 303 Silver 12.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You're correct. 303 Silver 12 and Silver Tachy are short lived models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

FedEx man arrived!


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC for the last day in the office this year. I am so looking forward to the holidays....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

got myself another SINN! was also thinking of replacing the beat up crystal on my u1


----------



## Maddog1970

Cat was very disappointed that the dog was in a pic this week....however,cat refused to actually get up and pose, hence the pic is with the cat still in bed....and yes, he has a leopard print bed!


----------



## exc-hulk

only a few pics


----------



## jdptc

the 556i has got to be one of the best looking and bang for the buck watches around - anyone scored any deals overseas recently due to surging USD?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I love this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

103 for my trip to the mall, which I'm really looking forward to said no man over the age of 40 ever!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Maddog1970

My U1 for the last day of desk diving before the hols......and FYI, you will not find me anywhere near a Mall until the 2nd week of January!


----------



## wedgehammer

my sinn aircraft clock


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^^ Did you get that clock from Sepp Blatter's yard sale?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sepp-blatters-sinn-nabo-2109514.html


----------



## zetaplus93

Waiting for the wifey...


----------



## wedgehammer

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ Did you get that clock from Sepp Blatter's yard sale?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sepp-blatters-sinn-nabo-2109514.html


Nope, got it from someone in Germany. Sepp Blatter is an auction house? Sorry, I'm not from the UK so not really familiar with that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273

Sinn 142 St ll. I love this watch way out of proportion to reason. Something about its design and purpose speaks to me.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## webicons

nm7273 said:


> Sinn 142 St ll. I love this watch way out of proportion to reason. Something about its design and purpose speaks to me.


I'm hearing it too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

wedgehammer said:


> Nope, got it from someone in Germany. Sepp Blatter is an auction house? Sorry, I'm not from the UK so not really familiar with that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, Sepp Blatter is a person , an ex-president of FIFA (_Fédération Internationale de Football Association)_


----------



## andrewlogan1987

mizzy said:


> No, Sepp Blatter is a person , an ex-president of FIFA (_Fédération Internationale de Football Association)_


A person is a bit of a stretch. a corrupt, soulless tyrant is more appropriate

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mizzy

@andrewlogan1987

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

So I picked up a U1 thinking I was going to sell my UX...That's not happening. I loved the U1 but I have bonded with the UX and find it more aesthetically interesting.  Here it is!!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273

I have the U1 and just traded my EZM 2, the predecessor of and superior to the UX, and already regret it. I have 3 Sinns left and hope that I have scratched that need for something new as I won't part with any more of them. I won't. Period.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dinexus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Hey,! It's my purple and champagne Sinn 103!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Messing around with a cheap little macro lens, got some interesting shots. Has anyone else had some imperfections or slight spots on the hands of their Sinn? It never really bothered me and you can only really see it with this level of zoom but I do recall seeing posts about something like this before.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

I guess I lost my Sinn 103 to my wife. She does not want to return it to me. Well, finally she shows some interest in watches..and a good excuse for me to replace it.. 😂😂










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

wedgehammer said:


> my sinn aircraft clock


I want this on my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

motzbueddel said:


> I guess I lost my Sinn 103 to my wife. She does not want to return it to me. Well, finally she shows some interest in watches..and a good excuse for me to replace it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Happy wife, happy life. Congrats.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso




----------



## DummySmacks

FedEx just arrived. No matter how hard I try to convince myself otherwise, I'm just a bracelet kind of guy.


----------



## exc-hulk

another day wiht the U2 tegi


----------



## 41Mets

How many of you wear a watch for a period of time and then switch it up vs changing every day?

Here's mine for today


----------



## wedgehammer

webicons said:


> I want this on my wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are not the only one lol, 2 or 3 friends thought the same thing when they first saw it


----------



## wedgehammer

DummySmacks said:


> FedEx just arrived. No matter how hard I try to convince myself otherwise, I'm just a bracelet kind of guy.


same here, i will fiddle around a bit with straps but end up putting them on bracelet in the end. with other brands/models (e.g. Rolexes, those with integrated bracelets like iwc ingenieur, pp nautilus, vc overseas, etc) , i don't even bother getting them off the original bracelets


----------



## exc-hulk

these two for new years eve


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc

856


----------



## wkw

Sinn 656










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Here is my Sinn EZM1 Ltd model of 250


----------



## mizzy

Sinn U1000 B on the wrist ;-)


----------



## rockmastermike

EZM3 in the rain


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granitsky

My beloved 756 mkI with ice hardened case and +1 sec/day precision


----------



## RidingDonkeys

MrsDonkeys' at the Bolshoi tonight.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## asmetana

556A on stock leather strap


----------



## bluekaze

Sinn is fast becoming one of favorite watch companies. Of owners of the ezm3, is it easy to switch straps and bracelets? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Finally some relief with rain!! Have a good one guys


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Tapatalk fail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU2001

Man I love that watch, if you ever get tired of it......


----------



## webicons

At peace...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

My most wore watch from 2016









Third most wore watch









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## rockmastermike

Cold this morning


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc

856, with anonymous brothers...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Jerome Riptide

From the other day when Tapatalk kept letting me down! lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

bluekaze said:


> Sinn is fast becoming one of favorite watch companies. Of owners of the ezm3, is it easy to switch straps and bracelets?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Easy, yes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tiktoktiktok

My factory restored 157.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys


----------



## tiktoktiktok

tiktoktiktok said:


> My factory restored 157.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


This was what it looked like before restoration.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

EZM3


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Jerome Riptide said:


> From the other day when Tapatalk kept letting me down! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like a Jedi Mind Trick....all of the sudden I want a U2


----------



## HFDesignworks

Rocking a 756 Diapal with Heuerville military green strap. Who else has a 756? Seems to not get as much love on this forum.


----------



## cle_steve

New year new strap colareb. Nice Italian strap for the money.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## prateeko

Galenbaby cannot post pictures yet and sent me an AMAZING shot of his 556i Red Hand which I am posting on his behalf:


----------



## ten13th

Wearing the new addition again before sending it to Sinn for restoration. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


>


Cool piece Andi....can you post a lume pic? Really like that version..all the best mate


----------



## Nevets750

U1 SE just joined my watch family this week. I'm loving it! It was fun sizing the strap too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

Nevets750 said:


> U1 SE just joined my watch family this week. I'm loving it! It was fun sizing the strap too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning. Im torn between this and the "classic" U1. Only thing holding me back from buying now. Any advice? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Nevets750

bluekaze said:


> Stunning. Im torn between this and the "classic" U1. Only thing holding me back from buying now. Any advice? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I to was torn over the black/white U1 with the red accents. I went with this U1 SE both because it was a new model and specifically because of the all black case with the cream colored markers and hands. I wanted something different than black and white, which I have a lot of on my collection. You won't be disappointed with this one. You'll have a more unique look. Which ever one you choose, wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Nevets750 said:


> I to was torn over the black/white U1 with the red accents. I went with this U1 SE both because it was a new model and specifically because of the all black case with the cream colored markers and hands. I wanted something different than black and white, which I have a lot of on my collection. You won't be disappointed with this one. You'll have a more unique look. Which ever one you choose, wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops! Should have said "I too"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Hallo *DaveandStu,*

here a pic, at one side the Sinn 857 , on the other side the camouflage. She carries her name right !


----------



## bluekaze

Nevets750 said:


> I to was torn over the black/white U1 with the red accents. I went with this U1 SE both because it was a new model and specifically because of the all black case with the cream colored markers and hands. I wanted something different than black and white, which I have a lot of on my collection. You won't be disappointed with this one. You'll have a more unique look. Which ever one you choose, wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input! How's the lume on your U1 SE ? I read somewhere that it is different from the standard version?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Nevets750

bluekaze said:


> Thanks for the input! How's the lume on your U1 SE ? I read somewhere that it is different from the standard version?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't been able to expose it for any extended period to direct sunlight, but from normal exposure to light during the day yesterday, I was able to see the dial in the dark early this morning. See the pic I'm attaching. This is after about a minute exposed to a small wattage light. Overall, I'm pleased with the lume.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## mrpeter

Here's my tegimented Sinn Flieger 900 with dual time zones and chronograph functionality. I love this thing.

I took it off the original tegimented bracelet and put it on a tan leather handmade German strap.


----------



## parsig9

New to me, my first Sinn on a Zulu they call slate green.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## avslyke

Awesome picture - how are you liking this watch? I am eventually going to get a Sinn chrono and like 'em all! Does it bother you at all to not have running seconds?



granitsky said:


> My beloved 756 mkI with ice hardened case and +1 sec/day precision
> 
> View attachment 10394266


----------



## radarcontact




----------



## Chaz90

My T2B at Hanauma Bay this afternoon for birthday snorkeling and diving. It made its inaugural trip to Hawaii last year alone, but it's competing for wrist time this visit with my new Damasko. I love the Damasko, but the T2 still beats it out in the water of course!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Limited Edition b-uhr


----------



## Conrad121212




----------



## Conrad121212




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wtma




----------



## Matt466

Always wanted to purchase a Sinn.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## thejames1

144









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Galenbaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554

Okay, I know the red hand on the 556 is a very small addition, but I think it completely changes the look of the watch. Excellent in my opinion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical

My one and only Sinn U1T-SDR


----------



## drpopilopidus

I've always drooled over the 104 the most, but the U1 is starting to gain ground.


----------



## wkw

103










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact




----------



## asmetana




----------



## rockmastermike

LE 856b-uhr


----------



## EROKS

Always likes that model...nice strap and great picture



rockmastermike said:


> LE 856b-uhr


----------



## rockmastermike

EROKS said:


> Always likes that model...nice strap and great picture


Thank you - deciding what to do with it.


----------



## gelocks

Love the 856 but somehow I'm finding it a bit small... (for my tastes). Lume isnt so hot either. Gonna try a few straps.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BVItalia

Gotta love the 103!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

EZM1.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## dcaggie06




----------



## dcaggie06

my lord i didnt mean for the pic to be that big!!!!


----------



## prometheus

Finally was able to retrieve my old WUS user account...whew!

Here's my Sinn U1 used on an anti-poaching project back in Oct. in the Sea of Cortez. :-!


----------



## prometheus

Is Sinn making this with the shiny or matte dial face these days? I recall them coming both ways. Love the clean styling.



eblackmo said:


> View attachment 10488874


----------



## jsarche

I love my U2 - I think it's safe to say I've worn it at least part of every day since I bought it some years back. I wear it on an Isofrane - I never really bonded with the OEM strap.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## prometheus

Nice one. Used to have one of those. Love the matte case and hand colors.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Ezm1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

I Just got this bracelet in. I don't know how I feel about it yet as I'm generally not a fan of engineer bracelets, but I figured I'd give it a shot since it's something different and the finish is a pretty close match to the case.


----------



## dcaggie06

DummySmacks said:


> I Just got this bracelet in. I don't know how I feel about it yet as I'm generally not a fan of engineer bracelets, but I figured I'd give it a shot since it's something different and the finish is a pretty close match to the case.
> 
> View attachment 10573722


157 is sooo tempting!


----------



## dcaggie06

Double post


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wongthian2

wrist dial shot by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 41Mets

I love how the dial is different at almost every angle you look.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sefrcoko

cle_steve said:


>


Too big for his wrist imho


----------



## Teo Lian Hee

sinn U1


----------



## Teo Lian Hee

SINN U1 with handmade strap.


----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## cle_steve

rockmastermike said:


> U1000b


Beautiful shot what camera do you use?


----------



## mastersword

Man I'm really feeling the Sinn chrono reverse panda.. adding to the wish list


----------



## wongthian2

montage TESTAF cockpit by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## rockmastermike

cle_steve said:


> Beautiful shot what camera do you use?


Thank you. Lucky Shot with iPhone


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## GreatScott

DaveandStu said:


>


Great shot


----------



## tropicalone

My EZM3


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## DaveandStu

GreatScott said:


> Great shot


Thanks GS...Dave


----------



## wongthian2

Sinn 103 montage cockpit by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Is it ok to call it the German "sub" ?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs

SO many amazing and beautiful Sinn watches here....finally picked up my grail watch (U1-T) after staring at pictures for 5 years, I finally landed a pre-loved beauty from a great forum member here right when I was shrinking my collection to a couple of pieces. Humble cell phone pics with supporting tegimented symbols. I thought I wanted to get the matching Sinn silicone strap w/large deployant, but I'm loving the bracelet way too much!


----------



## wongthian2

Installed one of my coastguard orange zulus...
by fruitbowel by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

hooliganjrs said:


> SO many amazing and beautiful Sinn watches here....finally picked up my grail watch (U1-T) after staring at pictures for 5 years, I finally landed a pre-loved beauty from a great forum member here right when I was shrinking my collection to a couple of pieces. Humble cell phone pics with supporting tegimented symbols. I thought I wanted to get the matching Sinn silicone strap w/large deployant, but I'm loving the bracelet way too much!


Congratulations! It's a beautiful watch. You should start looking for a silicone now. They don't pop up too often so it may take some time. You'll definitely want one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Sinn 356 on a FLUCO Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Strap.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## wongthian2

Changed the orange zulu to this nice brown leather strap. The black orange stitching OEM strap was a bit formal...
balcony wall2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


> Hallo *DaveandStu,*
> 
> here a pic, at one side the Sinn 857 , on the other side the camouflage. She carries her name right !


 Your spot on there Andi!! Sorry I missed your response earlier..it's a great piece mate..Dave


----------



## zetaplus93

Loving my 104. Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## watchmego3000

Good Sinn morning from the west coast.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airgee

T2 on a not-exactly-matching-but-still-nice Nato :


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## asmetana

Weekend Warrior 656, soon to be joined by an 856...


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## asmetana

How about my crusty 656 with its new brother 856 non-UTC?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## krpdm

IMG_5462 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## jonathanp77

Twice the titanium fun!

Sinn 157 Ti Ty










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raoul

Sinn 556

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dinexus

With my newest addition to the camping EDC this summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronosaurus

Sinn 103 St
Strap: Sinn

Sinn 358 Sa PILOT
Strap: Hadley-Roma MS855

Both purchased at Sinn in Frankfurt.
I know the days disagree. I don't even know German.


----------



## chronosaurus

View attachment 10766378


*Sinn 103 St*
Strap: Sinn

*Sinn 358 Sa PILOT*
Strap: Hadley-Roma MS855

Both purchased at Sinn in Frankfurt.
(I know the days disagree.)


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## CMFord

Wearing my 103St A on distressed leather today...









And was wearing the 556-Aviation on football leather yesterday...


----------



## Humuhumu

903 are my favorite Sinn, and the ST BE the best of the bunch! Beautiful watch. 


motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Humuhumu said:


> 903 are my favorite Sinn, and the ST BE the best of the bunch! Beautiful watch.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## wongthian2

sinn nite run by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## GUTuna

556 55th Anniversary Edition


----------



## wongthian2

x-default by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Nevets750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

Nevets750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how's the lume on that one?


----------



## Nevets750

dcaggie06 said:


> how's the lume on that one?


Here is a lume shot after about 15 seconds under my IPhone's flashlight. The lume is an important consideration for me and I'm satisfied with the U1's.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

My latest acquisition and currently my only mechanical watch. I'm what you might call a serial flipper. I did a count and I believe this is my 18th Sinn. It's been a while since I had one and I keep coming back for more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Sunny winter day!


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dcaggie06

Nevets750 said:


> Here is a lume shot after about 15 seconds under my IPhone's flashlight. The lume is an important consideration for me and I'm satisfied with the U1's.
> View attachment 10817122
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that's better than I thought it would be. Thank you!


----------



## Nevets750

dcaggie06 said:


> Oh, that's better than I thought it would be. Thank you!


Glad I could help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso




----------



## ctarshus

756 diapal on an olive nato

Olive Nato by Chris Tarshus, on Flickr


----------



## TheRegulator

Can't decide what to wear today.


----------



## chickenlittle

Sinn 356 on a Di-Modell Tornado strap.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## MG58

krpdm said:


> image by jppellet, on Flickr


Nicely done KRPDM, digging your combination of edge & Sinn, which CR is that?


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## CTesta

Humuhumu said:


> 903 are my favorite Sinn, and the ST BE the best of the bunch! Beautiful watch.


Oh that is the watch I want! Cannot decide between the black or white dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTesta

DaveandStu said:


>


Very cool. That is on the wish list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

My newish Sinn 903 BE.










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

krpdm said:


> image by jppellet, on Flickr


That's some pro style pairing right there!


----------



## DaveandStu

Like all Sinn's...pearl er's!!!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

Sinn 104 on Everest rubber with RHD Deployant. Yep, it fits the Everest strap intended for the 16610 Submariner.


----------



## zetaplus93

Custom said:


> Sinn 104 on Everest rubber with RHD Deployant. Yep, it fits the Everest strap intended for the 16610 Submariner.


That's awesome! Does it fit like a glove, or is there some spaces here or there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

It was a match made in heaven. One side went on with the everest supplied spring bar, the other side didnt want to play ball so I put a different spring bar and it worked. It took me about 5 minutes to get everything to jive but its seriously a great fit. No noise, no movement, and just the slightest hair of a gap as seen in the photo above.


----------



## tomatoes

travelled all over the world with this one


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charrigan

always my go to


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mob1

After going through this thread, my desire to own a Sinn has doubled, hopefully I would join the club at the end of the month


----------



## DummySmacks

I forgot how badass this Watch looks with this strap. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Raoul

556 Jubiläum









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

SDR Saturdays










http://www.facebook.com/toolwatchesonly


----------



## Andy007

Sinn.......


----------



## bseidenberger




----------



## Level.5x




----------



## goldencalf

Sinn EZM 13 on a Bonetto Cinturini 281 strap.


----------



## cpl

EZM3! What an awesome watch. Perfect size, sits very comfortably on the wrist, fairly flat. Doesn't feel heavy yet it's only 6g lighter than my sea-dweller which I find too heavy.



















I've never directly compared a watch with AR and one without so I've never really appreciated AR before










and in case you think it's just the angle, I switched them around










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

cpl said:


> EZM3! What an awesome watch. Perfect size, sits very comfortably on the wrist, fairly flat. Doesn't feel heavy yet it's only 6g lighter than my sea-dweller which I find too heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never directly compared a watch with AR and one without so I've never really appreciated AR before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case you think it's just the angle, I switched them around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome combo


----------



## cpl

cle_steve said:


> Awesome combo


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred

With a 2005 catalogue


----------



## dcaggie06

goldencalf said:


> View attachment 10933250
> 
> Sinn EZM 13 on a Bonetto Cinturini 281 strap.


Dude, you ever get those tickets? Don't BC straps handle a bigger watch for such a light weight. I also dig the smell right out of the package lol


----------



## cubizmo

As a newbie to this forum, I had to start with showing my Sinn 857 UTC that I wore all across the world for 6 years now. This includes hikes in the Alps as well as free diving off the coast of Maui. 
Love all the beauties in this thread!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## asmetana

My beater 656 tagging along for some heavy lifting today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Clear and clean dial of theU212SDR....have a good one all..Dave


----------



## RomeoT

My one and only chrono, Sinn 103









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Squale milanese black mesh on the 103 TESTAF
stand4 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## cle_steve

SDR to get over the Wednesday hump.


----------



## cpl

EZM3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Inq




----------



## MrSuit

U1 on Toxic Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Fave









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

41Mets said:


> Fave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Love how the color blue varies on the light. Gorgeous!!


----------



## 41Mets

cle_steve said:


> SDR to get over the Wednesday hump.


Looking good!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Inq said:


>


I see that and I miss it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks

rockmastermike said:


>


I love this version!
Is it still available?
Or was it just a limited edition?


----------



## Salvo

Nothing like this


----------



## rockmastermike

gelocks said:


> I love this version!
> Is it still available?
> Or was it just a limited edition?


Thank you and no longer in production - it was limited in that it was produced for only a short run but not numbered - I've heard internet rumors that range from 200 - 250 but I don't think anyone really knows. I don know that in several years on WUS I've seen 2 - mine and "Mizzy" has one...don't see very many around so probably is a smaller number produced???


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dcaggie06

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's nice to see a 903!!!


----------



## dcaggie06

double post


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## zetaplus93

Back on the bracelet. Nice solid feeling, enjoying it immensely.


----------



## vkuong




----------



## AndiS




----------



## cle_steve

Some Tuesday Sinn.


----------



## Custom

cle_steve said:


> Some Tuesday Sinn.


Did you monochrome the photo? I believe that watch has a splash of red right? Or is that some variety that is new to me?


----------



## cle_steve

Custom said:


> Did you monochrome the photo? I believe that watch has a splash of red right? Or is that some variety that is new to me?


Nope just a monochrome effect on a regular U1 SDR b-)


----------



## dcaggie06

cle_steve said:


> Nope just a monochrome effect on a regular U1 SDR b-)


Oh man you tricked me. My wallet puckered up for a second there!


----------



## paulyosh

Still the most legible dial I've run across...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Copper goodness.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

jonathanp77 said:


> Copper goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## Clark Kent

My dynamic duo that hopefully will become a trio tomorrow...


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Nevets750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

AndiS said:


>


wow! Love that sunburst grey/silver dial!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1

144









U1

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr
IMG_5579 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## CMFord




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

I absolutely still enjoy wearing this one.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Received it two hours ago..

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dan4138

103 on new Hodinkee strap.


----------



## webicons

Sinn 103 Ti Ar T-Dial










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## goldencalf

Yes sir I got those tickets. The BC strap still smells like vanilla after having it for 3 months! Pretty cool.


----------



## Higs

757UTC today until 556i arrived in the post...


----------



## ffemt

It's finally back from RGM





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

ffemt said:


> It's finally back from RGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fell in love with it, grail watch, fell out of love. Now seeing it after so long it's back on the list! Beautiful watch.

How was the experience with RGM? I've heard mixed responses in the past. Would be helpful to hear a recent experience.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## nbsheeran

Sinn 903:


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


857 Testaf?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> 857 Testaf?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


Lufthansa Cargo LE, therefore the 777 at 6'clock and airplane pointer for GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

webicons said:


> Fell in love with it, grail watch, fell out of love. Now seeing it after so long it's back on the list! Beautiful watch.
> 
> How was the experience with RGM? I've heard mixed responses in the past. Would be helpful to hear a recent experience.
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


At first there was a lack of communication on their end but overall the job was done well, fair costs, and the turnaround time was 3 months. For the comms issue, I tried the owner's email, their tech email, and regular customer service email trying to get a hold of someone to figure out the repairs/shipping process. Then, when I finally did ship the watch in, tracking showed it arrived so I contacted them just to double check they received it. After several emails with no initial response they said it was received and will receive a quote shortly. After that it was smooth sailing from there.


----------



## avslyke

Such a solid, do-anything chronograph. Does it every bother you to not have running seconds on it, or do you end up getting used to it pretty quick??



DummySmacks said:


> I absolutely still enjoy wearing this one.
> 
> View attachment 11099890


----------



## JFingers

Just joined the club last night.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## DummySmacks

avslyke said:


> Such a solid, do-anything chronograph. Does it every bother you to not have running seconds on it, or do you end up getting used to it pretty quick??


You hit it on the head, it really is a solid no nonsense watch. I got used to not having running seconds pretty quickly since I can always use the chronograph function if need be and the yellow 'UTC' is a nice touch that pairs well with the second hour hand. Also, IMHO, a running seconds hand would have thrown off the symmetry of the dial which is one of its calling cards.


----------



## Level.5x

One of favorite watches of...all...time!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Custom

Sinn 104 on a new strap from Germany.


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 FT for today


----------



## tag_mclaren

my Sinn 142 St II GZ


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Great to see more 903s 

Love the EZM3. Makes me wonder why we need anything more 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Came home to this...









I should have have went with the 103 a lot sooner. I went with the fine-link bracelet and I'm glad I did. I had a 104 wth the standard bracelet which is fine but the brushed endlinks took some time getting used to. The fine-link matches the polished case nicely. I was worried about sizing the bracelet since I read there aren't any micro adjustments, but I only had to remove two links and it fit my 7 inch wrist perfectly. The fine-link is not as hefty as the standard bracelet but boy does it look great. All in all, I'm a happy customer.


----------



## dhtjr

Custom said:


> Sinn 104 on a new strap from Germany.


Who sells those straps? Thanks.


----------



## dcaggie06

dhtjr said:


> Who sells those straps? Thanks.


I second this. I'm not a big NATO fan but that one looks stunning.


----------



## Custom

How is your German?

Nato Durchzugs-Uhrenarmband Modell Nato-Rauten grau 20 mm, Nato Strap

You can find them in 20-24mm and they have 4 colors, blue, green, brown and grey. I got all but blue.

They are quite nice, rubber is thick and yet pliable like a NATO should be.


----------



## Custom

Here is a little wrist shot on the browny:


----------



## dhtjr

Custom said:


> How is your German?
> 
> Nato Durchzugs-Uhrenarmband Modell Nato-Rauten grau 20 mm, Nato Strap
> 
> You can find them in 20-24mm and they have 4 colors, blue, green, brown and grey. I got all but blue.
> 
> They are quite nice, rubber is thick and yet pliable like a NATO should be.


Thanks for that. And for the closeup shot.


----------



## chickenlittle

Sinn 356 on a whiskey Fluco shell cordovan strap. I think after going through a bunch of strap variations I actually prefer the original Sinn steel bracelet. Cold and mechanical.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Great shot showing off the domed acrylic.


----------



## numbernine

chickenlittle said:


> Sinn 356 on a whiskey Fluco shell cordovan strap. I think after going through a bunch of strap variations I actually prefer the original Sinn steel bracelet. Cold and mechanical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I tend to agree. Initially I ordered my 356 on leather and switched the stock strap for a Fluco Pilot, which I still really like. Recently I ordered the bracelet and didn't expect to enjoy it as much as I do considering I'm not much of a bracelet guy (drowning in PAM straps), but it really completes the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

856 UTC doing work this weekend:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ten13th

JFingers said:


> 856 UTC doing work this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


You win! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## exc-hulk

JFingers said:


> 856 UTC doing work this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Ultracool pic !

Do you wear DAMASKO watches as well ?


----------



## larkja

Friends old and new


----------



## watchmego3000

JFingers said:


> 856 UTC doing work this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


You just closed the book on 856 UTC wrist shots! Awesome photo.


----------



## JFingers

exc-hulk said:


> Ultracool pic !
> 
> Do you wear DAMASKO watches as well ?


I'd love a Damasko dc86 if they ever make it. And I like the Db1 (I think that's the one), but no, I don't have a damasko (yet).

Blue skies! 
-only Jake


----------



## siliciferous

Putzing around back home after a trip down to the Akron Art Museum!


----------



## ffemt

Custom said:


> Sinn 104 on a new strap from Germany.


Nice Spydie and watch! Off your avatar, are you a firefighter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

Family outing to the Nakagusuku castle ruins in Okinawa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JFingers said:


> 856 UTC doing work this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Best pic EVER .

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zetaplus93

JFingers said:


> 856 UTC doing work this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Wow, that's one helluva wrist shot. You don't see that everyday. More please!


----------



## Custom

ffemt said:


> Nice Spydie and watch! Off your avatar, are you a firefighter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was a Volunteer till last October when we moved out of the departments response area. Great times, I wouldn't trade those 5 years for anything.


----------



## fpwind

3 ring Zulu

Instagram: @fpwind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beach_Bum

Sporting the Sinn high up in Colorado blue sky.

















Couldn't get both the mountains and the watch to focus at same time on my Galaxy so posting two pics. Any guess where I was?


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk

Beach_Bum said:


> Sporting the Sinn high up in Colorado blue sky.
> 
> View attachment 11167034
> 
> 
> View attachment 11167058
> 
> 
> Couldn't get both the mountains and the watch to focus at same time on my Galaxy so posting two pics. Any guess where I was?


Awesome landscape, awesome pics, awesome watch !

This is a place to live.


----------



## watchmego3000

Beach_Bum said:


> Sporting the Sinn high up in Colorado blue sky.
> 
> View attachment 11167034
> 
> 
> View attachment 11167058
> 
> 
> Couldn't get both the mountains and the watch to focus at same time on my Galaxy so posting two pics. Any guess where I was?


Beautiful. I'll bite - Loveland Pass?


----------



## exc-hulk

Again


----------



## cle_steve

If anyone was wondering what a U1 SDR non tegimented case looks like on a tegimented bracelet in the snow here you go. 
The slight contrasting tint of the tegimented bracelet actually looks pretty cool on the non tegimented SDR.


----------



## AppFan

857 UTC VFR fresh off the Fed Ex truck:


----------



## SMP_DON

Just got this EZM 3F yesterday and loving it.










DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Crow

Congrats for your brand new EZM3 !


----------



## SMP_DON

Crow said:


> Congrats for your brand new EZM3 !


Thanks, I bought from a WUS member, it is LNIB only 9 months old. Plus I got a great deal.

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Beach_Bum

daschlag said:


> Beach_Bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sporting the Sinn high up in Colorado blue sky.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11167034&d=1489415684"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11167058&d=1489415737"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Couldn't get both the mountains and the watch to focus at same time on my Galaxy so posting two pics. Any guess where I was?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. I'll bite - Loveland Pass?
Click to expand...

Good guess but a little off. Beaver Creek looking north west from the Larkspur area.


----------



## exc-hulk

Day 3


----------



## Higs




----------



## mseigler

Any chance you could provide some info on that strap? I've been looking for something similar for a while. Thanks!


----------



## rockmastermike

SOTC - rotating these two


----------



## watchmego3000

Beach_Bum said:


> Good guess but a little off. Beaver Creek looking north west from the Larkspur area.


Ahh nice. Beaver Creek - land of cookies and cocoa.


----------



## sebgreen

As of 10 mins ago I am a new Sinn owner. U2 SDR. Changes over to an isoframe strap. Love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

Higs said:


>


Killer strap. May i ask what is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Higs

Higs said:


>





mseigler said:


> Any chance you could provide some info on that strap? I've been looking for something similar for a while. Thanks!





bluekaze said:


> Killer strap. May i ask what is it?


It's a Hadley Roma Cordura: https://strappedfortime.com/?s=hadley+roma+cordura&post_type=product


----------



## bpc

MB limited edition (#13 of 100) 356 today


----------



## Higs




----------



## SMP_DON

EZM 3F










Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

U2 SDR FT for today


----------



## sebgreen

exc-hulk said:


> U2 SDR FT for today


I just got one yesterday - is the rubber strap a fluff magnet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

sebgreen said:


> I just got one yesterday - is the rubber strap a fluff magnet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only a little bit, really a tiny bit.

The rubber is really comfy.


----------



## exc-hulk

double post


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Playing in 2ft of snow with my buddy Marlow?


















Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## crhempel




----------



## crhempel




----------



## sebgreen

exc-hulk said:


> Only a little bit, really a tiny bit.
> 
> The rubber is really comfy.


I bought an isoframe strap for now until I decide to order the Sinn rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

both for today


----------



## exc-hulk

both for today


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## exc-hulk

both for today


----------



## Level.5x




----------



## crhempel

Put it on a new Haveston strap.


----------



## SMP_DON

Lume shot.










DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## nimbushopper

2016-03-14 12.21.04_zpsjwlc7lqt by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## SMP_DON

Celebrating St. Paddys ☘










Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Csyoon25

Not my sinn but still keeps me up at night.


----------



## sticky

Gawd it was tough deciding which Sinn to get but the U1 SDR won out


----------



## wkw

303 silber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

wkw said:


> 303 silber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa whoa whoa. What? When? Where? And how do I get one!


----------



## wkw

dcaggie06 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. What? When? Where? And how do I get one!


Thanks.

It's an old model.
I bought it when it was first released in 2001. The reference is 303.030

I believed Sinn discontinued it a few years ago.

Here's a couple of crappy iPhone shots. I added an optional clear display back.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfpasttwothirty

A bit of EZM3 action.


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

crhempel said:


> View attachment 11206882


Looks great on that NATO!


----------



## crhempel

MickCollins1916 said:


> Looks great on that NATO!


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

wkw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's an old model.
> I bought it when it was first released in 2001. The reference is 303.030
> 
> I believed Sinn discontinued it a few years ago.
> 
> Here's a couple of crappy iPhone shots. I added an optional clear display back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has to be one of the rarest Sinns on the forum with the clear back of especially. How has the the 7750 in these early 2000 303s held up?


----------



## wkw

cle_steve said:


> Has to be one of the rarest Sinns on the forum with the clear back of especially. How has the the 7750 in these early 2000 303s held up?


The display back was a €50 option back then. I still have the stainless case back with me.

Silver-white dial wasn't that popular as black dial suits better in tool watch. Back then Sinn produced 2 line models with this color. One with the usual tachymeter bezel like the usual 303. Other was the 12 hour engraving like mine.

This watch has been on rotation and 7750 movement was working flawlessly all these time, despite the fact that the watch has never been serviced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3

I am over the moon with this 103 ST SA!


----------



## Anthony

SMP_DON said:


> Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


This model disturbs me soooo much since I cant tell what is it. Couldnt find it in sinn's web pages.

Looks like my EZM1 but its not EZM1, it could be EZM3 but its probably not since EZM3 got numbers in front of the hour indexes. Also I am pretty sure its not EZM2 either.

Raaaarrgg....o|

EDIT : FINALLY. EZM3 F. I think that watch has everything I ever needed in very compact and functioning form, inexpensive (compared to EZM1) movement services (ETA), not unnecessary chrono stop/start complications, just one screw down crown.


----------



## SMP_DON

Anthony said:


> This model disturbs me soooo much since I cant tell what is it. Couldnt find it in sinn's web pages.
> 
> Looks like my EZM1 but its not EZM1, it could be EZM3 but its probably not since EZM3 got numbers in front of the hour indexes. Also I am pretty sure its not EZM2 either.
> 
> Raaaarrgg....o|
> 
> EDIT : FINALLY. EZM3 F. I think that watch has everything I ever needed in very compact and functioning form, inexpensive (compared to EZM1) movement services (ETA), not unnecessary chrono stop/start complications, just one screw down crown.


Hi Anthony, 
You are correct it is the EZM 3F and it is a great all around watch. It fits under your shirt cuff, its only 11.7mm tall but has great wrist presence. I just got it recently and it only comes off when I go to bed. 
I will probably do review of it in a few weeks so look for my post.

DON










Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

856S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

156

This might take the crown of my most accurate watch. So far 0s after 3 days .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

SMP_DON said:


> Hi Anthony,
> You are correct it is the EZM 3F and it is a great all around watch. It fits under your shirt cuff, its only 11.7mm tall but has great wrist presence. I just got it recently and it only comes off when I go to bed.
> I will probably do review of it in a few weeks so look for my post.
> 
> DON
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> I often thought EZM1 is best Sinn there is. Now I am not that sure anymore :)
> 
> That EZM 3F seems to have all those features what I thought are unnecessary/too complex in EZM1.
> 
> 1.Even EZM1 has double o-sealant rings in each chronos pushbuttons axle, getting rid of these buttons would make a watch much more secure. Besides, I dont ever use chroo. Done in EZM 3F.
> 2.EZM1 has , in my opinion, just too thick case, 16mm. Just slightly thinner than 16mm would be just right. Done in EZM 3F.
> 3.Titanium in EZM1 is expensive and not that good looking. Also I like watch to have some wrist presence, e.g Stainless steel would be nice. Done in EZM 3F.
> 4.EZM1 has nice militaristic / tool outlook, and the dial legibility is fantastic. Keep this outlook with all changes above. Done in EZM 3F.
> 
> Having said all that, EZM1 does sport Lemania 5100, most robust movement in any wristwatch.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## bazza.




----------



## heebs

Anthony said:


> This model disturbs me soooo much since I cant tell what is it. Couldnt find it in sinn's web pages.
> 
> Looks like my EZM1 but its not EZM1, it could be EZM3 but its probably not since EZM3 got numbers in front of the hour indexes. Also I am pretty sure its not EZM2 either.
> 
> Raaaarrgg....o|
> 
> EDIT : FINALLY. EZM3 F. I think that watch has everything I ever needed in very compact and functioning form, inexpensive (compared to EZM1) movement services (ETA), not unnecessary chrono stop/start complications, just one screw down crown.





SMP_DON said:


> Hi Anthony,
> You are correct it is the EZM 3F and it is a great all around watch. It fits under your shirt cuff, its only 11.7mm tall but has great wrist presence. I just got it recently and it only comes off when I go to bed.
> I will probably do review of it in a few weeks so look for my post.
> 
> DON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk





Anthony said:


> SMP_DON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anthony,
> You are correct it is the EZM 3F and it is a great all around watch. It fits under your shirt cuff, its only 11.7mm tall but has great wrist presence. I just got it recently and it only comes off when I go to bed.
> I will probably do review of it in a few weeks so look for my post.
> 
> DON
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> I often thought EZM1 is best Sinn there is. Now I am not that sure anymore :)
> 
> That EZM 3F seems to have all those features what I thought are unnecessary/too complex in EZM1.
> 
> 1.Even EZM1 has double o-sealant rings in each chronos pushbuttons axle, getting rid of these buttons would make a watch much more secure. Besides, I dont ever use chroo. Done in EZM 3F.
> 2.EZM1 has , in my opinion, just too thick case, 16mm. Just slightly thinner than 16mm would be just right. Done in EZM 3F.
> 3.Titanium in EZM1 is expensive and not that good looking. Also I like watch to have some wrist presence, e.g Stainless steel would be nice. Done in EZM 3F.
> 4.EZM1 has nice militaristic / tool outlook, and the dial legibility is fantastic. Keep this outlook with all changes above. Done in EZM 3F.
> 
> Having said all that, EZM1 does sport Lemania 5100, most robust movement in any wristwatch.[/QUOTE]
> 
> And for one of the biggest differences: The EZM-3F (and 3) have a running second hand!! If you want this with the EZM-1, you'd have to leave the chrono running all the time.
> 
> Oh, and FAR lower cost of entry!
Click to expand...


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

EZM3 is seriously one of the most impressive watches I've ever had. For the price it's hard to beat (and even when compared to much more expensive watches). The one thing that would make it perfect is tegimented submarine steel.

One shortfall, and this applies to all Sinns, is the satin finish doesn't work well for a tool watch. It looks great and is distinctly Sinn, but scratches and rub marks appear quite easily and can't be brushed or polished off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

cpl said:


> EZM3 is seriously one of the most impressive watches I've ever had. For the price it's hard to beat (and even when compared to much more expensive watches). The one thing that would make it perfect is tegimented submarine steel.
> 
> One shortfall, and this applies to all Sinns, is the satin finish doesn't work well for a tool watch. It looks great and is distinctly Sinn, but scratches and rub marks appear quite easily and can't be brushed or polished off.


If I would own an EZM3 3F, I would strap that beast with an admiralty gray nato strap or black nato strap, classic tool watch look 

I wonder, since case is stainless steel, would ít be possible to take the watch to surface treatment and have the case brushed?


----------



## cpl

Anthony said:


> If I would own an EZM3 3F, I would strap that beast with an admiralty gray nato strap or black nato strap, classic tool watch look
> 
> I wonder, since case is stainless steel, would ít be possible to take the watch to surface treatment and have the case brushed?


I suppose you could polish away the satin and then brush it. It would look totally different and destroy the look. When it goes back to Sinn for service I believe they can polish it and reapply the satin finish.


----------



## njhinde

Since we're talking EZM 3F, here's my new beauty... first Sinn and first post on Watchuseek. 
Love this on the vintage leather strap.


----------



## trueairspeed




----------



## wtma




----------



## sebgreen

Had this for just over a week. Fallen in love with it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## cle_steve

Desk diver


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## 41Mets

A true beauty









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## sebgreen

exc-hulk said:


>


Great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Thank you !

One of my favorites.


----------



## tiktoktiktok

My newly acquired EZM 6 U1000.








Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

tiktoktiktok said:


> My newly acquired EZM 6 U1000.
> View attachment 11351538
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Just Superb!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ That's cool. 356 or 358?


----------



## numbernine

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ That's cool. 356 or 358?


Hey, thanks. 356 Acrylic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good "April fools day"....Dave


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

Black mirror









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Today ;-)


----------



## JFingers

Flying an Evektor Sportstar LSA with my 856 UTC. Fun little airplane.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EnerVR

Love this thing.


----------



## dcaggie06

EnerVR said:


> Love this thing.
> 
> View attachment 11398130


Simple yet satisfying.


----------



## webicons

Swapped out the bracelet today for this buttery oil tanned...










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed




----------



## kca

UX SDR has bounced back into my collection after letting my first one go a couple of years ago. Missed the legibility from seemingly impossible angles, appearance of the dial as though it's printed on the crystal and yes, even the infamous bounce.

Happy to have it back.





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

On for Saturday 4/8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SUG

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Had my U2 SDR for almost a month now - you have swayed me to order a red strap with this shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Caught the right time.


----------



## njhinde

Stunning weather snowboarding in Klosters with my stunning EZM 3F


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## bazza.




----------



## JDCfour

exc-hulk said:


>


Incredible photo. Incredible watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

JDCfour said:


> Incredible photo. Incredible watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Bazza - This is a man who knows what he likes. A nicely focused collection.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## Santho

The newest part of my small Sinn collection: Sinn 857.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

looking to make that same purchase here soon


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

756 UTC on SINN rubber.


----------



## pizza_nightmare

Sinn 656 with lots of miles on it. I think there was a time I went 400+ days without taking it off.


----------



## mizzy

Today


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## callman

556i this morning:


----------



## SMP_DON

Have a great Holiday weekend!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## hub6152

Lunchtime macchiato and EZM13! Getting hot in Hong Kong now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benbean

This one is not commonly seen
Sinn 303 Silber


----------



## mikkolopez

benbean said:


> This one is not commonly seen
> Sinn 303 Silber


This is a very nice Sinn 303. I wish they offer this here in Asia.

Congrats to such a beauty.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

My Sinn.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

Latest user, will always love autos but I've concluded I'm a quartz guy.



Also, it came with a little bezel play and misalignment. The ratchet pin thing was originally in the 6th hole far right so I moved it to the 2nd hole and now the bezel lines up perfectly with the 12 o clock. Is there any other purpose for all those holes? Thanks in advance.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel




----------



## govdubspeedgo

well I have joined the ranks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B

B&R by Sinn 810










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

govdubspeedgo said:


> well I have joined the ranks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a damn fine looking piece. Enjoy. Noted down on my wish list!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Just received the Sinn 356 a few days ago. I swapped out the bracelet for this green NATO and really think the two go together well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

I guess it's not good to Sinn on Easter, but it's on today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## paulyosh




----------



## nikbrown

My first step beyond the sub $300 world of watches... my first non Japanese watch has arrived.... I have a 7" wrist so I certainly can pull off larger watches... but I'm loving the simplicity of this 556i









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Sinn 103 on a great green leather strap by Difues Leather.

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## petethegreek

T2 in Delray Beach. Really wearing this more than anything else these days.


----------



## CGSshorty

Sinn U1 Professional # 001/100.


----------



## GrahamCombat

CGSshorty said:


> Sinn U1 Professional # 001/100.


Great job on the design changes Chris! You deserve #1.

...I'm not too far behind you ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulyosh

CGSshorty said:


> Sinn U1 Professional # 001/100.


Nice!


----------



## GrahamCombat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl

156










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx

On blue toxic NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Took the Sinn 356 out for some sushi.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Svennos

Is this the 556 or the 856?


----------



## jovani

SINN 103 St


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Gallowaystx

Svennos said:


> Is this the 556 or the 856?


Is what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Wine and Dine with my 3F.


----------



## wongthian2

lume shot by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## jam karet

You already know...


----------



## webicons

jam karet said:


> You already know...
> 
> View attachment 11615658


Info needed on the cool controller! Nice watch too.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## jam karet

webicons said:


> Info needed on the cool controller! Nice watch too.
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


Thanks! The controller is a 3D mouse I use at work primarily for CAD. The one pictured is the Space Explorer model but I believe it's discontinued.


----------



## wongthian2

balcony by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## radarcontact

jovani said:


> SINN 103 St


Hi jovani,
Looks great on that DiModel Tornado strap! I was considering the same combo. Can you please take more pictures of the 103 St on that strap ? Thanks!


----------



## mizzy

My favourite ;-)


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Doulos Christos

On an Hirsch Ayrton.


----------



## heebs

Hi Folks, 
I have been lurking but haven't posted here for quite awhile. My trusty EZM-3 has been on loan to a good friend for a little while, but I brought this one out of hiding to give it some wrist time today and I'm loving it all over again.


----------



## paulyosh

Digging the SDR setup more than I thought I would...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## billson

Hi everyone, my U1 says 'hello world'...


----------



## wongthian2

on rail by blingmeister2, on Flickr


----------



## OkiFrog

HaymondWong said:


> balcony by thianwong1, on Flickr


Which model is this? It looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## SMP_DON

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

SINN in the city so nice they named it twice.









104 on SINN marine blue leather strap with alligator embossing.


----------



## City74

I finally joined the club


----------



## wongthian2

OkiFrog said:


> Which model is this? It looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is the 103 Ti TESTAF with a Squale milanese mesh for a change. Got it in an exchange with a fellow watch collector.
This 103 model passed the German Pilot stringent test.


----------



## hub6152

A touch of copper for Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

903 ST.GL Lemania



U1T



556i


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## GrahamCombat

Sinn U1P #3

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 for today


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 for today


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Bodhi6

Wearing my new Sinn 556i to work with the original leather strap (which needs broken in I'm realizing)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs

104. Love this bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Today it's...


----------



## theophilus

fpwind said:


> Instagram @fpwind


That strap...


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ffemt

Getting some work in.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

still


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree

I have been enjoying this piece for the last 2 weeks. Can't wait to bring it in the water!?


----------



## dman2112

My new 104 white dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord

103 A Sa B


----------



## Semper Jeep

^ Gorgeous. I cannot think of a watch I regret selling more than this one.


----------



## SMP_DON

dman2112 said:


> My new 104 white dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! White dial looks great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Wow that white dial is awesome!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Thought about picking one of these myself!


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## SteveJ

My first Sinn ever, and it really is amazing.
(On my seven and a half inch wrist btw.)


----------



## DaveandStu

I compare this one to my ezm10 and it always holds it own...have a good one fellas


----------



## acdcz

355 fit great on my 6 inch, really interest on 103st sa or 756, not sure 41mm will fit ?


----------



## BubbleFree

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 11743162
> 
> 
> My first Sinn ever, and it really is amazing.


Normally not into white dial watches, but this Sinn is absolutely beautiful!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

Love the versatility of this piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

HarambeeStar said:


> Love the versatility of this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm absolutely in love with this new strap offering, can't wait to pick one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

now on rubber


----------



## airgee

My two years old 356 Flieger II :


----------



## GrahamCombat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brekel

This one just arrived...what a stunning watch!

Life's What You Make It


----------



## kca

Just landed. Wasn't crazy about the way it looked or felt on my wrist with the leather strap so swapped it out for a NATO. Works much better for me comfort and looks wise.

Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree

Looks great mate!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Casey that is one sweet piece. What I wonder is why on my EZM13 the Chrono and 60 min counter hands are not lumed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

^Thanks guys! @hub, either way I love the looks of EZM 13. I had actually originally ordered the 13 and changed to the 10 at the last minute. Would love to add one to the collection at some point.

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STR8BYT

2013 Sinn 103 St Ar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rreimer91

Sinn 757 utc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

Sinn Rubber on the 104.

The strap is a little thick on the back, but you don't notice it when you wear it. From the front it looks perfect and it's a perfect strap for the summer!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

My new 104 next to the Seiko Monster and SKX. Monster has the standard domed Hardlex crystal, and the SKX an AR coated double domed crystal. This shows how fantastic the AR coating on the 104 is. The difference is amazing in real life but isn't captured that well in this iPhone pic.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## kca

Day 2 with the 10. Decided to give the strap a chance and I like it a lot more than my initial impression.

Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree

HarambeeStar said:


> Sinn Rubber on the 104.
> 
> The strap is a little thick on the back, but you don't notice it when you wear it. From the front it looks perfect and it's a perfect strap for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Perfect combo. Makes me really miss my 104. I will have to try this on my EZM3 for sure. Any possible wrist shots ?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

Rubber looks great on the 104.

I have been wanting to pick up a red strap for my U1 for a good while, finally just bit the bullet and I love it.

I still need to get pics of the new U1 pro, it is still in the box.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## acdcz

Have some scratch but still rock !!


----------



## DaveandStu

CGSshorty said:


>


Pearler!!! That's 001 to have for sure..top stuff mate Dave


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

CGSshorty said:


>


Snagging #001 is very nice!
I'm quite jealous.

What, couldn't get #000? Ppffft!
There. Now I feel better.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## SMP_DON

Outside with my buddy...🐶









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

Another new arrival. EZM 3. I'm afraid I've been afflicted with the Sinndrome.

Love the case shape of this one. Reminds me of my old 103 A Sa chrono but thinner.
Big fan. Loved the look of it in pics and they did not let me down.

Have a good one!





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree

Mine says hi!









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree

Nice SUG stamp! Is it an old model or the newer ones have that stamp ?


----------



## kca

BubbleFree said:


> Nice SUG stamp! Is it an old model or the newer ones have that stamp ?


It's not a newer one.

Bought it used on EBay from a seller in Japan. Warranty card is dated 2011. Line on card where dated says warranty time so I'm not sure if that's the date the warranty expired or the purchase date??

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailMonkey

Nice shot. I am really getting in to Sinn these days


----------



## HarambeeStar

BubbleFree said:


> Wow! Perfect combo. Makes me really miss my 104. I will have to try this on my EZM3 for sure. Any possible wrist shots ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks! Here's one I took a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Great shot!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

grechuta said:


> View attachment 815640
> 
> View attachment 815641


Can someone tell me more about this Sinn please? I have not seen this one before.

EDIT -Never mind, I figured it out.


----------



## motzbueddel

BubbleFree said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate!! ????

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Best for summer weekend 556 with rubber


----------



## fpwind

103 Acrylic on over watch!

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BubbleFree

New strap!









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Wet 356 from ordering Starbucks drive through.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

BubbleFree said:


> New strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Nice combo! Looks great! How hard is it to get the bracelet on and off?

Really wish it had drilled lugs like so many others do.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree

kca said:


> Nice combo! Looks great! How hard is it to get the bracelet on and off?
> 
> Really wish it had drilled lugs like so many others do.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's pretty easy if you are used to do it. I've done it multiple times and never had any problem. I use a really small screwdriver instead of my spring bar tool.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ceebee! I love that blue dial and strap.


----------



## ceebee

vanquish said:


> Nice ceebee! I love that blue dial and strap.


Thanks vanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bumnah

I just picked up the 956 yesterday, I bought it off my friend. I've lusted for the watch for several years. I couldn't be happier. The 856 is my "daily driver".


----------



## janiboi

Bumnah said:


> I just picked up the 956 yesterday, I bought it off my friend. I've lusted for the watch for several years. I couldn't be happier. The 856 is my "daily driver".


Very nice, can we have more pictures please?


----------



## Bumnah

I can't help showing it off. I've been admiring it since I got it.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## LeDiep

How did you manage to find that in Singapore?


----------



## vanquish

Bumnah said:


> I can't help showing it off. I've been admiring it since I got it.


That is outstanding!


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 today....started on the braclet, then switched to the rubber on a whim...had forgotten how comfy the rubber is!


----------



## nikbrown

Freshly back from service and with new summer footwear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Love it


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## dhtjr

fpwind said:


> Instagram @fpwind


Please tell me where you got that strap. Very nice. And nice shoes too, at least on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## esmarquette

856 on a lazy Sunday...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Enjoying the 157 on a great Sunday afternoon with the kids.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

dhtjr said:


> Please tell me where you got that strap. Very nice. And nice shoes too, at least on St. Patrick's Day


The strap is from Difues Leather on Etsy. Great to work with and the fit and finish on the strap is amazing.

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## consum3r

857 UTC









A full week after setting the time, this guy is now ... almost a full second off?! (ignore the hours; app is GMT-5 and watch is GMT+9)

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Happy birthday to me; loving the new horsehide strap my wife gave me!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Got the monday blues so I put her on to cheer me up...


----------



## ghia94




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189

Sinn 358


----------



## Higs




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ghia94




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## apnk

The pro is a great looking watch. But I still think the original is the best!



Nono01 said:


>


----------



## hub6152

Baby Bund 256










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## nubskillz

My first Sinn, also my first B&R.


----------



## ghia94




----------



## jam karet




----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

U1-T on a rainy day in the Big Apple.


----------



## franksf

DummySmacks said:


> U1-T on a rainy day in the Big Apple.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## tuyenngocpham

My 556i


----------



## franksf

Hoppyjr said:


>


Love that one....mine gets a lot of wrist time...


----------



## Adamhodges01

EZM 3 for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## cpl

Great to see more EZM3s. My beaters...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Coffee anyone?


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## franksf

fpwind said:


> Instagram @fpwind


Nice strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## vanquish




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

Very nice JDC!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Brekel

wtma said:


> Coffee anyone?












Life's What You Make It


----------



## jam karet

5 days in a row now.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## dhtjr

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 11980386


Just curious if that's the violet strap by Toshi?


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## zetaplus93

Changing back into a strap for the warmer days coming up.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic beauty !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious about what u prefer in the ISOfrane vs The sinn rubber..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

franksf said:


> Curious about what u prefer in the ISOfrane vs The sinn rubber..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To begin with, I bought the bracelet because I don't like not being able to adjust the Sinn rubber strap. I've had plenty of Isofranes in the past and prefer them to a Sinn rubber strap. You would think Sinn would make the clasp adjustable by adding two or three holes in the clasp. So, the Iso wins out but the bracelet trumps all


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## dman2112

My new 356 arrived today. Bought the bracelet version for more variety and put on this Rios strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

dman2112 said:


> My new 356 arrived today. Bought the bracelet version for more variety and put on this Rios strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece....congratulations. Shiny rios looks awesome with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ceebee said:


> To begin with, I bought the bracelet because I don't like not being able to adjust the Sinn rubber strap. I've had plenty of Isofranes in the past and prefer them to a Sinn rubber strap. You would think Sinn would make the clasp adjustable by adding two or three holes in the clasp. So, the Iso wins out but the bracelet trumps all


Got it. Thx. Love the sinn rubber but I am lucky as the cut is exactly at the perfect spot for my usual not too loose not too tight spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

CGSshorty said:


>


That piece needs some fresh air !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

Sinn emz 7









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Enjoying the finnish "summer" +5C and rain, U1 is good choice!


----------



## webicons

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## franksf

K1M_I said:


> Enjoying the finnish "summer" +5C and rain, U1 is good choice!
> 
> View attachment 12005858


Woa....some pic..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## bhuckery

A SOLEBOX a day keeps the Doctor away! ?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

new strap, loving it!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

K1M_I said:


> Enjoying the finnish "summer" +5C and rain, U1 is good choice!
> 
> View attachment 12005858


Mountain biking with a U1? A man after my own heart! Nice!


----------



## cle_steve

Arktis keeps it cool in the summer


----------



## HarambeeStar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## DaveandStu

crakka of a morning here ..U212SDR have a top day all..Dave


----------



## hydeng

U212 with leather nato

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## dman2112

My 356 on 7 1/2 inch wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Back to the grind...happy Monday!


----------



## fpwind

Flower Power!

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## moorflax

The first 240 st gz from factory!









Instagram: moorflax


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_b

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is so cool

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wongthian2

balcony by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## SteveJ




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martijn14




----------



## hydeng

U1 camouflage with me

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## zetaplus93

On a new B&R tan strap:


----------



## vanquish

hydeng said:


> U1 camouflage with me
> 
> 從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


Awesome!


----------



## dmcutter

hydeng said:


> U1 camouflage with me
> 
> 從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


I'm not a fan of the Lego hands, but at least on this one you can hardly see them...that's pretty cool.


----------



## franksf

dmcutter said:


> I'm not a fan of the Lego hands, but at least on this one you can hardly see them...that's pretty cool.


Lego hands are a picture myth. They look awesome in person..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## hydeng

Ezm3 with new nato strap

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## dmcutter

franksf said:


> Lego hands are a picture myth. They look awesome in person..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I respectfully disagree. I had one when they first came out and never warmed to the blocky style. I much prefer the sword hands of my U2, which I will keep forever.


----------



## chickenlittle

Sinn 356









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

dmcutter said:


> I respectfully disagree. I had one when they first came out and never warmed to the blocky style. I much prefer the sword hands of my U2, which I will keep forever.


If u had one then there is nothing i can say....  u2 is a great piece...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Higs

Wearing this one today. The wrist shot was out of focus but I popped it onto the windowsill for a snap...


----------



## manofrolex

tag_mclaren said:


> View attachment 11985522


Good choice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

AndiS said:


>


Looks familiar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

Sinnin' sunset along the Oki coast


----------



## Doulos Christos

Acrylic Sinn. b-)


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## AndiS

jmanlay said:


> Looks familiar


;-)

Whats about your strap ? Have you more pics ?


----------



## manofrolex

AndiS said:


> ;-)
> 
> Whats about your strap ? Have you more pics ?


Yup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes

Sexy Spacewatches in full force


----------



## mizzy

EZM 6 LE


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## franksf

El Gerto said:


>


Nice T... (both counts!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Titanium!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timekeeper9

jam karet said:


> View attachment 12045418


This looks great, nice shot


----------



## consum3r

Just arrived last night: Sinn 140/42










Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## K1M_I

Sinn U1 SE lumeshot


----------



## jam karet

Got the Sinn strap on! Much more supple than the Bonetto.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## highbob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## highbob

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lerve. Man, I want a T2 so much. Time to save, and I also need a certain amount of time to justify yet another pricey (and sweet!) watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

I love them both (T1,T2). So light. 
Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Just received a Sinn 103 ST. Switched from the bracelet to a NATO. Would love to see other combinations that you like. Thanks.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Smilin' Saturday for ya...


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## harry_flashman

jam karet said:


> Got the Sinn strap on! Much more supple than the Bonetto.
> 
> View attachment 12136890


Great looking EZM 3 on the strap - can I ask which strap model and clasp you have?


----------



## jam karet

harry_flashman said:


> Great looking EZM 3 on the strap - can I ask which strap model and clasp you have?


Thanks! It's the 20 x 20 Sinn silicone strap with tang buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Love my B&R chestnut vintage racing strap...


----------



## jcombs1

ChronoSage said:


> Love my B&R chestnut vintage racing strap...


I think that is the best look on a chrono, the vintage rally strap is very nice. Great combo.


----------



## El Gerto

U1SE arrived today; what a beauty !


----------



## zetaplus93

Looking good on bracelet:


----------



## ffemt

Couldn't resist not posting (mods there's a scary knife). Little EDC for the beach.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ffemt said:


> Couldn't resist not posting (mods there's a scary knife). Little EDC for the beach.


Really? And I am at work seeing this....not fair..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Desk diving with a non tegimented case SDR on a tegimented bracelet...personally like the contrast of the slightly darker shade bracelet and how it pairs with the SDR bezel.


----------



## kca

Arrived today  Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaewoo.kim.88

Less than a week with this thing. U1000's don't seem to get a lot of love here these days (maybe it's the price, thickness, etc.) but... built like a tank, interesting chrono, short lugs (wears smaller) and looks at home on an Isofrane rubber. Very happy with mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Mine U1000B says HI!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jam karet

Buenos dias!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

New arrival again today. Swapped the bracelet for a Toxic NATO. Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Hoppyjr said:


>


Green looks good with the tegimented tone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt

franksf said:


> Really? And I am at work seeing this....not fair..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How far is Ocean Beach from you?? I'm from Sacramento and used to go to SF all the time. Cool seeing another Sinner from Northern Cali! I must confess though, I'm stationed in Okinawa and the ocean is no more than 10-15 min away, 45 min for the secluded beach in the picture


----------



## chickenlittle

Gute Nacht from Canada!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

zetaplus93 said:


>


Yeah, I deeply regret not getting in on this when I had the chance.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren

Sinn GZ my favourite









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ffemt said:


> How far is Ocean Beach from you?? I'm from Sacramento and used to go to SF all the time. Cool seeing another Sinner from Northern Cali! I must confess though, I'm stationed in Okinawa and the ocean is no more than 10-15 min away, 45 min for the secluded beach in the picture


Other side of the bay but seeing ocean beach every day when I cross the bridge. Where u are sounds lovely....enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

There are many Sinner in NorCal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## paulyosh

ten13th said:


> There are many Sinner in NorCal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another one here!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Sadboy

Became a Sinner earlier this week.


----------



## vanquish

Sadboy said:


> Became a Sinner earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 12221578


Very nice, now turn that frown upside down Sadboy.


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## 74notserpp

Joined the club last week from DownUnder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Strap change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

74notserpp said:


> Joined the club last week from DownUnder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome choice mate!!! ?????

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Trying a shell nato on my 157 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto

what a beauty


----------



## smille76

556A w/ Toxic grey nato









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

Fresh arrival and third Sinn. I let the first two go, but I am digging this one so far!


----------



## wongthian2

balcony wall by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fdblue

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I love the blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman

Sinn EZM on rubber deployant.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rpugh40

Sinn 6015 Triple Date


----------



## rpugh40

Sinn 103 Ac


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Doulos Christos

Volvo Sinn


----------



## ten13th

Not a bad way to end the month of June 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ten13th said:


> Not a bad way to end the month of July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreee. Monte Bello for August ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

franksf said:


> Agreee. Monte Bello for August ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am good with that. I'm sure others in SF/Bay area would be interested too. I'll PM you to see how we could organize this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Timing laps at the Glen IMSA 6 Hours










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25

View attachment DSC_0019.jpg


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## gelocks

Finally...


----------



## wtma

Not a really good day I guess...
DIE = Tuesday
4 = Death (Chinese numerology)


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## janiboi

Happy 4th of July, everyone! My grandma's side of our family left to U.S. from Finland to Minnesota in







the twenties but unfortunately after my beloved Grandma passed, we have lost all connections to her side of our family. Have a good one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

4th of July watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

On a MN style NATO. I've got the strap for the 103 St Sa but like it more on the EZM3F, I thought it might clash with the red accents on the dial but somehow it works. What do you think?


----------



## oneleven

Made an undyed veg tan strap to dress down the 556i for the 4th.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

radarcontact said:


> On a MN style NATO. I've got the strap for the 103 St Sa but like it more on the EZM3F, I thought it might clash with the red accents on the dial but somehow it works. What do you think?


It does work. Makes it less serious. Everything works with the ezm3f imho anyway 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## topher

I don't own a Sinn but man these pics are making me want one. I love the rugged nature of them and how you can just bang around the tegimented bracelets/cases without worry.


----------



## motzbueddel

Summer, Sun, Holiday Resort.... 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Pictures aren't from today, but I recently bought a 104 and put it on mesh and I'm absolutely in love. What a great looking timepiece!


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Vlance

3005 said:


> Pictures aren't from today, but I recently bought a 104 and put it on mesh and I'm absolutely in love. What a great looking timepiece!


Mine comes tomorrow, and I've spent about $200 on strap already  What mesh did you pick up for it? Looks great


----------



## dhtjr

Vlance said:


> Mine comes tomorrow, and I've spent about $200 on strap already


If you're not careful you will find yourself deep in the rabbit hole of strap addiction with the 104. Happened to me. Fun though. The 104 pairs well with so many different straps.


----------



## 3005

Vlance said:


> Mine comes tomorrow, and I've spent about $200 on strap already  What mesh did you pick up for it? Looks great


Thanks! It's a Staib mesh.

Enjoy your 104 tomorrow!


----------



## SunOfAtom




----------



## motzbueddel

Portugal... 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Vlance

Well, my new Sinn 104 came today.










I was super excited when I got home, only to have the wind thrust from my sails upon taking off the back plastic. I can be pretty anal, but without even trying these specks on the glass stood out to me almost instantly.



















What do you guys think? Im kind of disappointed, but is it a big deal? I haven't decided....


----------



## mxdla

First Sinn and first German watch- a 103. Anyone know where I can pick up a bracelet for it in the USA?









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

mxdla said:


> First Sinn and first German watch- a 103. Anyone know where I can pick up a bracelet for it in the USA?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Watchbuys


----------



## DummySmacks

Vlance said:


> Well, my new Sinn 104 came today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited when I got home, only to have the wind thrust from my sails upon taking off the back plastic. I can be pretty anal, but without even trying these specks on the glass stood out to me almost instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Im kind of disappointed, but is it a big deal? I haven't decided....


Any idea what those specks are? Tried lightly brushing them? That would bother me. If bought from an AD and not too big of a hassle, I'd say send it back and ask for a new watch. Otherwise, I'd get used to it and chalk it up to them being on the caseback as opposed to the front of the watch, in which case I would have sent it back immediately.


----------



## mxdla

DummySmacks said:


> Watchbuys


Well that was easy. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

DummySmacks said:


> Any idea what those specks are? Tried lightly brushing them? That would bother me. If bought from an AD and not too big of a hassle, I'd say send it back and ask for a new watch. Otherwise, I'd get used to it and chalk it up to them being on the caseback as opposed to the front of the watch, in which case I would have sent it back immediately.


They appear to be reflective, which is what caught my eye. Almost like dings on the interior AR coating? Or very very tiny oil specks? Hard to say. But yea, if this were on the front it would be indeed a lot worse.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## ten13th

Vlance said:


> They appear to be reflective, which is what caught my eye. Almost like dings on the interior AR coating? Or very very tiny oil specks? Hard to say. But yea, if this were on the front it would be indeed a lot worse.


I would be on the phone with the AD (assuming you brought it from AD) asking for an exchange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## maninatikihut

This thread makes me salivate.


----------



## Vlance

Wouldn't ya know it, the watched fixed itself! 

Loving it!


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## SunOfAtom

I picked up a blue leather strap for the 104. It is a little darker than I had hoped, but I can see it getting some use.


----------



## webicons

Looking forward to the patina...










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## Vlance

Summered up a bit gents :


----------



## mizzy

Today


----------



## motzbueddel

Beach Day! 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

The Sinn on a wine tour:


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Drogo

oneleven said:


> Made an undyed veg tan strap to dress down the 556i for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a classy piece, nice shot


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

After three Watchbuys Roadshows I finally pulled the trigger, and my EZM 13 arrived yesterday. Absolutely awesome watch.


----------



## ten13th

Camguy said:


> After three Watchbuys Roadshows I finally pulled the trigger, and my EZM 13 arrived yesterday. Absolutely awesome watch.
> 
> View attachment 12361943


Congrats, wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Camguy said:


> After three Watchbuys Roadshows I finally pulled the trigger, and my EZM 13 arrived yesterday. Absolutely awesome watch.
> 
> View attachment 12361943


Congrats!

Got my 104 on British racing today


----------



## wongthian2

103 TESTAF on new strap
byplants by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebenza

%5Burl=https://postimage.org%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttps://s6.postimg.org/9w6nmaldt/IMG_0525.jpg%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5D

%5Burl=https://postimage.org%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttps://s6.postimg.org/khqiyarpd/IMG_0559.jpg%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5D


----------



## Vlance




----------



## daffie

Vlance said:


>


Brother says hi!


----------



## Vlance

daffie said:


> Brother says hi!


What strap?? I'm diggin it


----------



## daffie

Vlance said:


> What strap?? I'm diggin it


 It's a Colareb Spoleto swamp. Looks great on a 104 and wears fantastic as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

I might be pushing the WR limit on the UX.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vlance

ten13th said:


> I might be pushing the WR limit on the UX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wouldn't go much deeper!


----------



## paulyosh

ten13th said:


> I might be pushing the WR limit on the UX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The warranty is void at that depth, right? lol!


----------



## ten13th

paulyosh said:


> The warranty is void at that depth, right? lol!


You are right! I need to delete this post and pretend it never happened.


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## motzbueddel

First day back at work after a 3 week sommer holiday wearing my Sinn 103 Blue LE. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daffie

104 on Hirsch Heritage...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DummySmacks

I'm trying the 358 Sa on Sinn rubber, and I'm liking the look and most importantly the fit. So far, this combo offers the most comfort.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wongthian2

just installed the ti bracelet on my TESTAF for the summer...
by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## rockmastermike

back from the spa and good as new


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Ever thought about renaming this thread to "Confess your Sinns"?


----------



## specialagentstu




----------



## specialagentstu

GreatLakesWatch said:


> Ever thought about renaming this thread to "Confess your Sinns"?


I Like it


----------



## specialagentstu

View attachment 12381343


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ebtromba

New 856. Stupid accuracy, running +3 dial up, -.8 on the wrist.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Bumnah




----------



## motzbueddel

Friday evening, going out for a few drinks. Been a long week! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

103 Acrylic....great piece.


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## 74notserpp

Heading out with the U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto

U1 SE; my saturday companion


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Here's my 903









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

The wife and I... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

El Gerto said:


>


Really wish we could get the Sinn white straps here in the US.


----------



## Vance83

Sinn 103 Ti Ar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Today...


----------



## boemher




----------



## jcombs1

104 @ Yankees Stadium


----------



## jcombs1

Pic this time


----------



## ctarshus

Getting me through day 1 of month end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the blue Sinn 103.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

Purchased for the 2nd (and last) time.


----------



## motzbueddel

Toolwatch Thursday. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## Vlance

TJ Boogie said:


> Purchased for the 2nd (and last) time.
> View attachment 12397993


How long before you sold the first one .... and then how long till you missed it?


----------



## siliciferous

motzbueddel said:


> The wife and I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


You both found a good one 



GoodLord said:


> View attachment 12400363


That strap is brilliant!

Finally, my own to share:


----------



## TJ Boogie

Vlance said:


> How long before you sold the first one .... and then how long till you missed it?


Honestly, when I was wrapping up the first 104 for shipment, and looking at the finish, hands, strap, I knew I'd have to have one again (permanently). So I knew immediately.


----------



## Salvo




----------



## HKwatchlover

Just joined the club with my first Sinn! Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue max

Very pleased with my first watch for a very long time. It would be a Sinn not too!
.


----------



## motzbueddel

Casual Friday in the Office! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

New arrival and first Sinn ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## Roadking1102

The Sinn U1 SE is almost a perfect match with Harley 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Dark Toxic Sinn today. b-)


----------



## Roadking1102

Still honeymooning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

My last visit at the old Sinn building before the move - and the result:


----------



## funeralfunk




----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the work week with the Sinn 903 St B. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto

from the sun...


----------



## El Gerto

...in the house...


----------



## Flyingkimchi

daschlag said:


> Leather back on my 856 UTC.


Hi, what strap is this?? 
I'm looking for brown or black leather strap for my 856 utc and this brown one looks really good on this watch
Thanks!


----------



## Hoppyjr

I'm posting this photo pretty much everywhere today, because I'm so darned happy to have this one on my wrist.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

funeralfunk said:


> View attachment 12407441


Notice,wheres that NATO from mate.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

Nice. Typo

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Mission timing the grille... EZM3 with toxic nato.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmego3000

Flyingkimchi said:


> Hi, what strap is this??
> I'm looking for brown or black leather strap for my 856 utc and this brown one looks really good on this watch
> Thanks!


Hi, I bought this from my local shop and didn't pay attention to the brand or model. On the back it says "hand made in USA" and has the number "2040" stamped in. With some help from google it appears it may be a Hadley Roma. It's a nice, thick, soft leather, and I think I paid about $80-100 for it (retail). Hope this helps!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Flyingkimchi

daschlag said:


> Hi, I bought this from my local shop and didn't pay attention to the brand or model. On the back it says "hand made in USA" and has the number "2040" stamped in. With some help from google it appears it may be a Hadley Roma. It's a nice, thick, soft leather, and I think I paid about $80-100 for it (retail). Hope this helps!


Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Vance83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75

A little older school Sinn...










EZM2 Hydro. Older, but new to me


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos

Volvo Sinn


----------



## pirelli7467

Fresh from FedEx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Heiner

Since purchase (Saturday): +/- 0 seconds!? |>

I'm enthusiastic!


----------



## blue max

Got myself a new strap - zuludiver rubber. Really happy with it!
.


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 903 on a light brown horse leather strap. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94




----------



## Heiner




----------



## daffie




----------



## Doulos Christos

Guilty of Toxic U1 Sinn.


----------



## Vlance

Cant believe how great this thing is.


----------



## mizzy

U1000 B ;-)


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM3 on rubber with large deployant...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos

857 S on Toxic.


----------



## Vlance

Doulos Christos said:


> 857 S on Toxic.


The beige and black couldn't look better


----------



## ten13th

Roadking1102 said:


> U1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is growing on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

.


----------



## dman2112

motzbueddel said:


> Blue Sinn 903 on a light brown horse leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


That's beautiful. I just purchased a 903 st be but I have to wait 20 days!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Happy Monday everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

jam karet said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving that brown... what strap is that?


----------



## Vlance

rockmastermike said:


>


Wow, great shots man!


----------



## jam karet

Vlance said:


> Loving that brown... what strap is that?


To be honest I found it in my drawer during spring cleaning a few months ago. My best guess would be Panatime. But I know clockworksynergy sells 2-piece natos as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

ten13th said:


> This is growing on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the single colored hands like the U1 Professional. Needed a black watch in the collection. Dig the military vibe with the kaki color as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel

dman2112 said:


> That's beautiful. I just purchased a 903 st be but I have to wait 20 days!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! It is definitly worth the wait!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance




----------



## hydeng

Sinn 212 ksk

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## ceebee

Vacation day today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antiqueaddiction

Here's my newly acquired vintage Sinn 103b with a Valjoux 726.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR.... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

German watch with German style beers for lunch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

New shoes for ksk

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## dmcutter

motzbueddel said:


> Sinn U2 SDR....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Exact set up I have. I haven't put it back on the bracelet since I added the SDR bezel, but I may have to make the switch soon.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jcombs1

104 White


----------



## Doulos Christos

Red, white, and U(1)


----------



## daffie

jcombs1 said:


> 104 White


Beautiful! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Taking Blast on the GSA, what else would I choose, Sinn U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

Camguy said:


> After three Watchbuys Roadshows I finally pulled the trigger, and my EZM 13 arrived yesterday. Absolutely awesome watch.
> 
> View attachment 12361943


Yep. This is my grail...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

Off bracelet on NATO today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## Level.5x

On the riv...









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Go Giants! My 856 just back from RGM... On a Toxic NATO.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Doulos Christos

Staying dark during the eclipse.


----------



## El Gerto

857 UTC


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ferroknight




----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112

My 903 out of the box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Matching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

ferroknight said:


> View attachment 12450991


Great photo.

I wish they made a no-date version of the 104.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it, my next Sinn for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Roadking1102 said:


> Love it, my next Sinn for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! She's one of my favs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Switched from this....










to this.....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

Sinn EZM 7









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTesta

Sinn 142 B. Will be posting for sale soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## bgn!




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Got slinged by Peter Parker


----------



## Horoticus

CTesta said:


> Sinn 142 B. Will be posting for sale soon!


Nooooooooooooo! :rodekaart :-d


----------



## ten13th

Vlance said:


> Got slinged by Peter Parker


That's cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 103 for today. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sinn 809


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

It's been a while...


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Back in camo.









Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The_Datta

Mmmmm. The best!


----------



## motzbueddel

Going with the Sinn 857 UTC today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## peeledmouse

\love My U1. Had it on Isofrane and handmade leather with clasp. Back on original and sadly has to leave soon.


----------



## arogle1stus

IMHO all Sinn wearers are a "Sinnful" lot
Only wish I was a Sinner like you WUSers.

X Traindriver Art

If I hadn't spent so much on lo end watches,
I could be wearing a Sinn. My Bad!!1

X traindriver Art


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 103 on the road.


----------



## mxdla

103 today









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Almost a full week with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoang928

My Sinn 903 HD wants to say hello 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braith7

103 St Sa E just hanging out ☺









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## ten13th

EZM3 on vintage Eulit strap. All those holes can't get any cooler than that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75

EZM2 Hydro for today


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## SMP_DON

3F









Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Sinn on the Hudson, with storm clouds looming over downtown Jersey City.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 A Sa B









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Another hot one...stay thirsty my friends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

jam karet said:


> Another hot one...stay thirsty my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it , my next Sinn pickup....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Happy Friday.... 104 on a ZULUDIVER


----------



## zetaplus93

HAGW!


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104, my everyday, every day watch


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 FT for today


----------



## Zabac




----------



## ghia94




----------



## gmgSR50

Just got this one yesterday and loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Took the bracelet out and dress up my ezm3f with a guinand croc leather. Different watch all together. Does it work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## dhtjr

franksf said:


> Took the bracelet out and dress up my ezm3f with a guinand croc leather. Different watch all together. Does it work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, but I think not. Croc, real or stamped, just doesn't work on a tool watch like that. I humbly beg you to remove this abomination with feverish haste. Fantastic watch though sir.


----------



## franksf

dhtjr said:


> Sorry, but I think not. Croc, real or stamped, just doesn't work on a tool watch like that. I humbly beg you to remove this strap with feverish haste. Fantastic watch though sir.


Thank You. Appreciate this input. Will leave it on 3 more days though, so I can try the set with a button down at work. Will report back. Until then I will beg you to remove that outrageous image from your head so you can enjoy the long weekend ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Couldn't sell it so I put a perlon strap on that just arrived. Really liking this light combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elmiperru

903 blue fake patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac




----------



## braith7

103 St Sa E on WatchGecko Racer 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## billybob1

That is beautiful! I want!!!!!


----------



## billybob1

I like the crown on the left side.


----------



## billybob1

Love the bracelet they have!


----------



## billybob1

Do you like the acrylic?


----------



## K1M_I

U1 SE with new BluShark AlphaShark nato


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## AdventureTimeWith

Newest member in the watch team: Sinn 144
Who know that a Valjoux 7750 could look so nice?


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchhunter72

Sinn 757S - been on my wrist for some time now, can't really take it off!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 103 Herbert Mayer. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Vlance

Lisgan said:


> Sinn 103 Herbert Mayer. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 12491763


DAMN


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

104 on a nice handmade German leather


----------



## Roadking1102

74notserpp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Green Zulu works well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zetaplus93

Working bright and early on a Sunday...


----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my 857 UTC. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102

9-11 -01 never forget. My office view means so much more today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla

Took a sick day from work today. Chilling in bed with the Sinn 103









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

#neverforget911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Back in Rotation: U2-Aeternitas


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhhwatchusg

Got my first Sinn last month - love it!


----------



## OkiFrog

The 103 on a Cincy Strap Works NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

My new Sinn 358


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Higs




----------



## JusticeG

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Still


----------



## webicons

Vintage 103 on Rover Haven shell cordovan

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Matchday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

First time Sinner


----------



## Vlance

traczu said:


> First time Sinner


Stunning choice! Congrats


----------



## wongthian2

lap2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## dman2112

903. Watching F1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

Vlance said:


> Stunning choice! Congrats


Thanks. It has really met my expectations. I am now trying different strap options.


----------



## jam karet

traczu said:


> First time Sinner


Welcome to the club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

U1 for today


----------



## DaveandStu

U212 SDR today...great sinnin guys...Dave










Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

exc-hulk said:


> U1 for today


2 crakkas Exc!...have a good one mate


----------



## insidesomething

Lego shopping.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk

DaveandStu said:


> 2 crakkas Exc!...have a good one mate


A bit late from me but thank you.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## braith7

Back on the racing strap 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## consum3r

Does this count?










Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Afternoon switch to the blue Sinn 103..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Diver watch on a rainy day ;-)


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wongthian2

balcony wall by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## kwill




----------



## Mirabello1

kwill said:


> View attachment 12524281


Great Shot !!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Sinn 356 on a blue Cincy Strap Works NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Happy FF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher




----------



## masqueman

boemher said:


> View attachment 12525725


Oh man... I love this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern

T2B


----------



## Roadking1102

Nova Scotia road trip









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

consum3r said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


Wrist shot please 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## wongthian2

montage TESTAF cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102

Road trip Nova Scotia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Trying on green isofrane today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

104 St Sa Arabic


----------



## Roadking1102

74notserpp said:


> Trying on green isofrane today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

lvt said:


> Wrist shot please


I'm still trying to figure out the lug width ... :roll:


----------



## jam karet

My first custom made strap, courtesy of Toshi Straps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insidesomething




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Just got this today, man is this thing nice









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Mirabello1 said:


> Just got this today, man is this thing nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## paulyosh

Beautiful! I keep eyeing that configuration, and then remind myself that I'm a one-watch guy. I am, I am, I am!!! lol


----------



## boemher




----------



## franksf

boemher said:


> View attachment 12540173



















Stuck in traffic..watching Sinn TV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VulpeSSquared

First post, second Sinn.


----------



## JDCfour

VulpeSSquared said:


> First post, second Sinn.


Congratulations. Nice piece. Welcome to the Forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deoreo

Finally get to join the thread! First post, and first Sinn.
1991 vintage Sinn 156 on a Time Factors NATO strap.


----------



## jam karet

deoreo said:


> Finally get to join the thread! First post, and first Sinn.
> 1991 vintage Sinn 156 on a Time Factors NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 12542439


Welcome. That is a fine piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC 










TGIF

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## Vlance

Sinn 104 on a clockwork suede


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## zulu_p1

back is at least as nice as the front


----------



## Vlance

My only Sinn, so you better like it


----------



## DaveandStu

U212 SDR ....have a ripper of a day guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

zulu_p1 said:


> back is at least as nice as the front


Nice shot, jealous!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## kwill




----------



## mizzy

U1000 B


----------



## Vlance




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mirabello1

kwill said:


> View attachment 12558475


Looks Great!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

Beautiful want one


rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## blue max

champ13 said:


> Beautiful want one


You get them by the bucket you know.


----------



## zetaplus93

Wearing my German Sinn on my first trip to Germany...


----------



## rockmastermike

champ13 said:


> Beautiful want one


Thank you - have a great weekend!


----------



## HarambeeStar

Loving this combo - 256 on a Rubber B strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Sinn....seems to be the one brand that you could own any one...some Stella posts ...have a good one Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


This is very nice. Congrats truly beautiful.

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

mikkolopez said:


> This is very nice. Congrats truly beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!! 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Happy Columbus Day, but have to work unfortunately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Fall is (finally) coming...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill

HarambeeStar said:


> Loving this combo - 256 on a Rubber B strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the bezel on this watch.


----------



## Bababooey

Great combo. 


Roadking1102 said:


> U1 SE on ToxicNATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAFiredawg




----------



## speedbird_500

Sinn 8827ti


----------



## mizzy

@USAFiredawg

That's a nice watch ;-)


----------



## Willadelfia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

What brand is the NATO and are you happy with the quality of the strap?


----------



## Willadelfia

Steve Allen said:


> What brand is the NATO and are you happy with the quality of the strap?


I'm very happy with it. Can't beat it for 10 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071W2BM1N/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 0seeker0

USAFiredawg said:


> View attachment 12570789


Bold engineer right there, wearing that on shift! I swap out for my G-shock on shift.


----------



## Matt_UKTX

104 St Sa I W


----------



## Matt_UKTX

Steve Allen said:


> What brand is the NATO and are you happy with the quality of the strap?


If you are looking for great NATO's, check out Blusharkstraps.com and Haveston.com. Both awesome. I like the ORCA line from BluShark best. I have it on my Sinn 104.


----------



## ghia94




----------



## Baumaxe

It's Sinn-Time










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE on single pass olive leather nato. Really like this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Roadking1102 said:


> Sinn U1 SE on single pass olive leather nato. Really like this combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo!
I think green/olive goes really well with the U1 SE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03

Farmers market: groceries for the week - Mission accomplished with my Sinn


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

Matt_UKTX said:


> If you are looking for great NATO's, check out Blusharkstraps.com and Haveston.com. Both awesome. I like the ORCA line from BluShark best. I have it on my Sinn 104.


Thanks for the tip, Matt!


----------



## Killintime

So many great watches.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Today

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dial is killing me, one of my favorite Sinns


----------



## HickWillis

My new 104!


----------



## paulyosh

Yesterday...


----------



## Neilng




----------



## Bababooey

My first Sinn. Couldn’t be more pleased thus far.


----------



## HarambeeStar

A couple of 256's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lofnsjoke

Just arrived this morning!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple

Sinn 103 St Sa E with Di Modell Chronissimo 1370


----------



## Vlance




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

450 mls of rain over 3 days...U212'n on the verandah...have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Matchday! Getting ready for the game against Dortmund! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## HarambeeStar

Ending the weekend with the 256. Have a great week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## zetaplus93

Enjoying this solid little piece:


----------



## Foch

My new Sinn 856UTC.


----------



## Steve Allen

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12599815


That's such a cool watch!
A few questions...
1. How long have you had it?
2. Thoughts so far?
3. What strap is it on?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue LE Sinn 103 for the day! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

KSK..









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N9500 發送


----------



## BubbleFree

104 on sailcloth. Water ready.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

Trying out a Watch Gecko B2.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## zetaplus93

Half way through the week...


----------



## Doulos Christos

New acquisition.
Now I have 155 more reasons to enjoy Sinn.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## kwill

Love plain steel bezels!


----------



## texastom

656L Full Lume


----------



## fire_lantern

Was interested to try my T2B on blue rubber, but just can't justify the $490 price for the OEM strap. Picked up a blue Borealis isofrane-style strap - pretty pleased with the combo.


----------



## jam karet

texastom said:


> 656L Full Lume


Sell me your watch, pretty please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fliegering with no flight plan...again. b-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

fire_lantern said:


> Was interested to try my T2B on blue rubber, but just can't justify the $490 price for the OEM strap. Picked up a blue Borealis isofrane-style strap - pretty pleased with the combo.
> 
> View attachment 12608707


I never took mine off the bracelet, but that doesn't look bad. The fit at the lugs is obviously better with the OEM, but yours is a good combo.


----------



## fire_lantern

Bradjhomes said:


> I never took mine off the bracelet, but that doesn't look bad. The fit at the lugs is obviously better with the OEM, but yours is a good combo.


Thanks Brad - I usually keep it on the bracelet as well, but fun to switch it up every once in a while. For $30 CAD for the Borealis, it was worth the risk!


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

texastom said:


> 656L Full Lume


Sweet piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Despite its best efforts to avoid me the blue 903 finally landed at casa Sticky today.


----------



## watchmego3000

Back on canvas today.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

So much to like about Sinn |>


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Certified Sinn gazer present:


----------



## morelite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Amazing--!
What model is that? Don't see it on the Sinn site anywhere including their archive?



Hoppyjr said:


> I'm posting this photo pretty much everywhere today, because I'm so darned happy to have this one on my wrist.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Sinn U2 SDR all day today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Just picked this one up. I'm very pleased with it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El Gerto

UX modified....


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Jet lag sucks... but I have my trusty 104 to keep me company. It's 7am and I've already been up for 4 hours...


----------



## canni01




----------



## colonelpurple

*103 St Sa E with Di-Modell Icarus*

































103 St Sa E with Di-Modell Icarus


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

After having sold my sinn 103 a sa b early this summer, I have no longer being a sinn owner. Since they are the company that really got me most interested in this watch hobby I have felt a little bit like something was missing without having one.

I have rectified that and I just picked up a under a year old U1. As I'm not a fan of the rubber strap, I picked up just to watch head and I'll put it on some Natos until I come across a good price on a bracelet.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## fire_lantern

T2B


----------



## harry_flashman

A very matte day...


----------



## Clark Kent

Sinn 101


----------



## Vlance

A little shot while waiting for a late coworker....
Can't rely on anyone anymore!


----------



## Clark Kent

The hole gang together....sorry for poor quality of the photograph


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 St B E on this grey and rainy sunday...










All the best

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Fantastic collection Superman!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac

157 Ti, AR


----------



## Clark Kent

Sorry for writing the wrong numer earlier....this is the 103B and nothing else. I took some new pictures today and the light made the pictures much better.


----------



## Tanjecterly

103 on the road.


----------



## Monti

b-) Just received my first Sinn


----------



## jam karet

Monti said:


> b-) Just received my first Sinn
> 
> View attachment 12636285


Congratulations. Excellent choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Monti said:


> b-) Just received my first Sinn..._*but certainly NOT my last*_


Fixed that for you...and Congratulations! ;-) :-!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

That 103 is a beauty


----------



## Monti

:-!Thanks for the correction Horoticus, you are absolutely right


----------



## dman2112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter

U2 the way it's supposed to be accompanied...I just took the pic for a thread on the dive watch forum, but hey, it can still work on this forum. I apologize for the poor quality of the photo.


----------



## Rale




----------



## Red1984

Love the strap!


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## josiahg52

First Sinn: 156B on a red Chronissimo.


----------



## rjtsf

Just pre-ordered a 104 white dial today from watchbuys. Can't wait to post a pic on this thread!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## dhhwatchusg

Heiner said:


> View attachment 12642307


Whoa! What is that and where did you get it?


----------



## Heiner

Sinn made these for Audi in 2016 - 300 pcs for € 3.900,- each. They couldn't sell them all (too expensive, I suppose), and so they made a sale during the last days. I had to pay € 999,-, but they are all gone now...

Base is Model 900, it's PVD coated, but without tegiment technology. The GMT hand is on a 12 hrs base, not 24 hrs as in the 900.


----------



## Heiner

Sorry, double post...


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Steve Allen

rockmastermike said:


>


Well worn and obviously well loved


----------



## jam karet

Happy FF...and salute to our veterans 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Getting ready for the cold ❄


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## 41Mets

Happy to be part of the Sinn club again. If you know of a good condition bracelet available anywhere please let me know!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B

Sinn 156 Mil. Happy Veterans Day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

My first Sinn, a 556 Anniversary I bought on the sale forum.

This morning on a Colareb Venezia










and afternoon back on it's bracelet


----------



## jam karet

happyscrappyheropup said:


> My first Sinn, a 556 Anniversary I bought on the sale forum.
> 
> This morning on a Colareb Venezia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and afternoon back on it's bracelet


Congrats! Looks great on the Venezia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

happyscrappyheropup said:


> My first Sinn, a 556 Anniversary...


Looking good! :-! So what will be your next Sinn???


----------



## rockmastermike

Let's get this week in focus!


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Horoticus said:


> Looking good! :-! So what will be your next Sinn???


Thanks! I am really happy with the purchase. But, no plans for another right now.

I try to keep a slim rotation at this point in my watch buying/wearing life. I'm down to 4 main watches in my rotation with plans to add an in house chronograph.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale




----------



## Vlance

Sinn 104 on Blushark British Khaki


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

My newest Sinn, the U1-D ("Dune"), a special edition for Hour Glass. I just bought it during my latest visit to Singapore. Definitely a rare one in the USA.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Zoogleboogle

My first Sinn, a 556i. Has been my daily wearer for a bit now!


----------



## NM-1

New Sinn U212.









I'm quite amazed with its accuracy.


----------



## cle_steve

Cold weather essentials. Enjoy the weekend gentlemen


----------



## zetaplus93

A tad cold, enjoying a cup of coffee indoors.


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE on olive single pass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## DaveandStu

NM-1 said:


> New Sinn U212.
> 
> View attachment 12663609
> 
> 
> I'm quite amazed with its accuracy.


mine has not missed a beat from new....what # is yours if i may ask.? i chased down #191 for a private reason and was fortunate enough to locate. all the best Dave


----------



## NM-1

DaveandStu said:


> mine has not missed a beat from new....what # is yours if i may ask.? i chased down #191 for a private reason and was fortunate enough to locate. all the best Dave


Mine is actually a standard U212 that I replaced with a SDR bezel.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DaveandStu

NM-1 said:


> Mine is actually a standard U212 that I replaced with a SDR bezel.


God I'm getting old...i see it now, great mod mate! All the best Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

Took these this morning with iPhone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

DaveandStu said:


> God I'm getting old...i see it now, great mod mate! All the best Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


This looks great! LE model?


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Just arrived - 103 St Matte


----------



## DaveandStu

K1M_I said:


> This looks great! LE model?


Gday Kim, yes mate out of the first run of U212SDR's..212 LE, they have done a few runs of U212's and have thankfully imho kept them all with a point of difference in number made/configuration and they all look sharp to me...i like this guy though it is a crakka...all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

K1M_I said:


> This looks great! LE model?


Gday Kim, yes mate out of the first run of U212SDR's..212 LE, they have done a few runs of U212's and have thankfully imho kept them all with a point of difference in number made/configuration and they all look sharp to me...i like this guy though it is a crakka...all the best Dave


----------



## warsh

I only tried it on at a watch show. Lovely!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dam good picture...


----------



## ten13th

Another dam picture, from the bridge in the previous pic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B

Sinn 180 Ti Quartz Chrono on a blue NATO. Wish my strap had Ti hardware though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sinn 809


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## SnakeMan

Hoppyjr said:


>


That photo really sells the EZM 9 to me! The grey titanium case looks awesome |>


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Pre flight joe ☕










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

856 with its buttery smooth winding Sinn ETA 2892 movement. Just returned from RGM with a regulation, and replaced capsule and gas. IMO a perfect tool watch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

These days U1000 B


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> These days U1000 B


Has to be one of the best blue dials out there....its a beauty Mizzy..Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Roadking1102 said:


> U1 SE on vintage OD canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one of yours always gets a second and third look, its a good thing..


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## iwantone

Beauty!


----------



## DaveandStu

Hoppyjr said:


>


Killa...all good with alignment Ed?

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

DaveandStu said:


> Killa...all good with alignment Ed?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


I didn't know that these had alignment issues? Specifically lined up the hands to see.


----------



## DaveandStu

Hoppyjr said:


> I didn't know that these had alignment issues? Specifically lined up the hands to see.


There had been a few comments re bezel alignment to markers..reciprocal alignment...

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

DaveandStu said:


> There had been a few comments re bezel alignment to markers..reciprocal alignment...
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Got it. Mine is fine. I think the dome of the crystal can distort things and make them appear off. That's been my experience with many other domed crystal watches.

This thing is a fantastic piece.


----------



## Hoppyjr

EZM1.1


----------



## Skumbo

Sinn 104!


----------



## josiahg52

I wish the 104 was available with a 12 hour bezel. It would be a good traveling watch.


----------



## mizzy

@DaveandStu

Thaks Dave, I really enjoy It!
My unwritten rule says diver watch=blue dial ;-)


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Roadking1102

El Gerto said:


> View attachment 12684755


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Great combo El Gerto!


----------



## Vlance

El Gerto said:


> View attachment 12684755


Kick ass combo bro


----------



## zetaplus93

josiahg52 said:


> I wish the 104 was available with a 12 hour bezel. It would be a good traveling watch.


That or put in a UTC module using the ETA 2893... or better yet, put both in!


----------



## Skumbo

My 104 on Engineer Strap


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Monday....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## AndiS




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle

Trying out the zuludiver i snagged over cyber monday sales. Really comfy and looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Another fun day in the office.. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch

Sinn 256 for today


----------



## bgn!

All. Week. Long.


----------



## Roadking1102

Wrapping up week with my Sinn and hitting the WatchBuys NY roadshow to look for my next Sinn 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le

motzbueddel said:


> Blue Monday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Is it the 103 A Sa B? How is the thickness, sir?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup

Good old 104 on Haveston strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Clark Kent

New purchase, a Sinn 256 from 2008.
Supercool box that contains a bund leather band, tool for the bracelet and last but not least, a Sinn Zippo-lighter


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## centurionavre

Quick snap at the traffic light! Loving the muted colors!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle

bgn! said:


> All. Week. Long.


Same daily! Love my 104!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

I need another Sinn!!!
Definitely my favorite watch brand. I've had 9 so far. I've sold some of my favorites to go after my 'grail' an Explorer I and No Date Sub, tried the Rolex thing and loved it for two years, would have one again but honestly would rather have a 2 or 3 Sinns over 1 Rolex


----------



## bgn!

Zoogleboogle said:


> Same daily! Love my 104!


Yeah, I sold my 103 because I liked this better, even though the 103 had been on my want list for years. Simpler. Although, I prefer the warmth the acrylic crystal brought.


----------



## Vlance

Cheers to the 104!


----------



## krisrsolebury

My first Sinn...and my most expensive watch by over $1k. I've had a lot of cheaper watches come and go (Hamilton, Tissot, Seiko, etc) with my only keepers being two Stowas and a G-Shock. I've hung onto my Stowa Flieger Sport that I absolutely love, Stowa Antea 390, and the G-Shock, also letting a Stowa Marine Original that I bought used come and go only because it wasn't the exact MO I wanted, so that may get replaced.

This 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo is a keeper for sure...better in person than I even expected after a ton of reading over the past couple years.

I'd LOVE to have an EZM 9 (I'm in love with the lumed, sapphire covered bezel), but that's out of reach for the moment unless I sell this Sinn and the two Stowas to fund it - I know I could have waited longer to afford the EZM 9, but even this 857 was a big stretch for my budget so it's not realistic at this moment unless I want to be down to one watch.

This picture is from a few days ago, a little while after it showed up on my doorstep.

Anyway... glad to join the club.


----------



## iwantone

Welcome to the Sinn club!


----------



## ngtung.le

krisrsolebury said:


> My first Sinn...and my most expensive watch by over $1k. I've had a lot of cheaper watches come and go (Hamilton, Tissot, Seiko, etc) with my only keepers being two Stowas and a G-Shock. I've hung onto my Stowa Flieger Sport that I absolutely love, Stowa Antea 390, and the G-Shock, also letting a Stowa Marine Original that I bought used come and go only because it wasn't the exact MO I wanted, so that may get replaced.
> 
> This 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo is a keeper for sure...better in person than I even expected after a ton of reading over the past couple years.
> 
> I'd LOVE to have an EZM 9 (I'm in love with the lumed, sapphire covered bezel), but that's out of reach for the moment unless I sell this Sinn and the two Stowas to fund it - I know I could have waited longer to afford the EZM 9, but even this 857 was a big stretch for my budget so it's not realistic at this moment unless I want to be down to one watch.
> 
> This picture is from a few days ago, a little while after it showed up on my doorstep.
> 
> Anyway... glad to join the club.
> 
> View attachment 12705715


How do you like the case material?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## rockmastermike

Trying to focus on the week ahead


----------



## Doulos Christos

155ing


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViktorFrankenstein

I am glad I got these before the were discontinued


----------



## Roadking1102

No problem with pool depths today U1 SE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insidesomething




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## daffie

Sinn 556 Anniversary edition on Hirsch Lucca...


----------



## Wanaba

Just arrived and stripped naked. Last one in the U.S. at Watchbuys.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Wanaba said:


> Just arrived and stripped naked. Last one in the U.S. at Watchbuys.
> 
> View attachment 12710109


It's a cool watch, but you can enjoy it with clothes on. That is, unless.....


----------



## manofrolex

Trying out new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## franksf

Hoppyjr said:


> It's a cool watch, but you can enjoy it with clothes on. That is, unless.....


Funny..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Was tired of bracelet....got tired of the shiny Guinand croc I switched it to....and now loving this new combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

356 now part of my EDC. If only it were titanium also...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Justrol




----------



## OakFields

very nice combo. Where is strap from?


----------



## OakFields

franksf said:


> Was tired of bracelet....got tired of the shiny Guinand croc I switched it to....and now loving this new combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Where is leather from?


----------



## franksf

OakFields said:


> Very nice. Where is leather from?


Thanks, Gunny Straps


----------



## Clark Kent

NOS 141S from late 70´s on a new Sinn-strap...


----------



## ajdh

My 857UTC with B&R strap.


----------



## ten13th

Two tools in one frame, EZM3 and GT4. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## Justrol

OakFields said:


> very nice combo. Where is strap from?


I believe it is a Phoenix NATO strap. I could be wrong I purchased back in 2012.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Heading back with a stopover in Munich, just a tad closer to my watch home:


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## thejames1

144









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## acdcz

My sinn collection so far


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## harry_flashman

Early monrning 556i lume on a C&B NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## bpax

Great pic, RMM!


----------



## dct876

what a lovely trio!


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## rockmastermike

bpax said:


> Great pic, RMM!


Thanks!


----------



## bgn!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks

Love this one...
(got it last week)


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

Love the matte bezel on my 103 LE Tachymeter


----------



## rockmastermike

1.1


----------



## radarcontact

On Haveston Carrier









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

556i


----------



## bpax

1.1 exploring the woods.


----------



## kwill

David Woo said:


> some stuff hanging out on a shelf in the safe:


Pardon my ignorance - what is the watch in the foreground?


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Sinn 356 on a new Colareb Venezia Ocher Watch Strap.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

chickenlittle said:


> Sinn 356 on a new Colareb Venezia Ocher Watch Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo!


----------



## acdcz

On haveston strap


----------



## iwantone

356 on Erika's Originals strap









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Lot of 356s here. Ya'll have really good taste.

Here's mine.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7

After months of searching, I finally found one of these... And it was unworn! Sinn 556 Weiss:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## sidrox25




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Vlance




----------



## longstride

EZM1 on a GasGasBones ZeroZero....a great combo!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## zetaplus93

Still enjoying this little gem:


----------



## brendanlcm

New strap for my U1









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rarewrist

acdcz said:


> My sinn collection so far


Nice collection, hope it grows


----------



## krisrsolebury

ngtung.le said:


> How do you like the case material?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it...I've had it almost 2 weeks now and so far the Tegimented case has lived up the reputation; not even the slightest scratch on it despite 12-14 hours on the wrist everyday for a few weeks and a couple of strap changes.

And here it is tonight:


----------



## kkoc1571

Sinn 903 + Fluco cordovan strap combo


----------



## RAM75

356 Flieger II copper dial for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## l_cypher




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

These days...


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GreatScott

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that a GGB strap? Any more pics?


----------



## ceebee

GreatScott said:


> Is that a GGB strap? Any more pics?


Yes it is. Ordered it years ago. I'll take some other images soon.


----------



## ceebee

ceebee said:


> Yes it is. Ordered it years ago. I'll take some other images soon.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zetaplus93

A quick break on busy Sunday mornings:


----------



## GreatScott

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I really dig it, especially the red stitching that match the watch. I have one on order that will hopefully look as good with my U2 but I was having a hard time knowing what each one would look like. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ceebee

GreatScott said:


> I really dig it, especially the red stitching that match the watch. I have one on order that will hopefully look as good with my U2 but I was having a hard time knowing what each one would look like. Thanks for posting!


Hope it works out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sidrox25

Going NATO...


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Orange you glad it's Sunday?


----------



## Wanaba

Sitting by the desktop


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

356 on leather today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

212SDR....









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Needed to wear brown today.









556i


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## warsh

My new (to me) 556i. It may be the perfect GADA Watch....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent

New arrival...Sinn 101B


----------



## Fantasio

Had the same combo, EZM3 with silicon strap and small butterfly clasp. Very comfortable on the wrist, it even has two step micro adjustment which the large clasp is lacking. And BTW, great record on the background. |>












harry_flashman said:


>


----------



## RAM75

Sinn 556 Anniversary LE for me today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE on Toshi storm grey leather..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious49




----------



## DaveandStu

Couple of frosties and then a direct flight ...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos

103 matte


----------



## rockmastermike

1,000 years from now, humans will be remembered for 3 things:

1) the printing press
2) blues music
3) Sinn EZM 1.1

Honorable mention to the Magna Carta, but EZM1.1 beat it out for #3


----------



## Vicious49

Doulos Christos said:


> 103 matte


I like the color of that strap. What is that color called and from where?


----------



## Doulos Christos

Vicious49 said:


> I like the color of that strap. What is that color called and from where?


Came with a watch someone flipped to me.
I thought you might ask so I tried looking it up. (no name on the Zulu)
Maybe it's a TIMEWHEEL 20mm Premium Zulu 4 Ring Military Green Nylon Watch Band Strap ($15) but don't hold me to it.
Keep in mind I circumscribed the bottom short segment with 2 rings.
I thought it might be a Deluca but the color doesn't seem to match what I've seen on line.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious49

Same watch, different strap


----------



## Pazzo

AndiS said:


>


That's one neat looking watch. My compliments!


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

keine datum


----------



## Vicious49

Sinn 657 today


----------



## aboutTIME1028

A little colour today,been a while I aint worn it









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Great sans-serif font.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

Here are mine: 2 in the collection now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Ar.Parask said:


> Here are mine: 2 in the collection now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome collection - would love to see more pics of that box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

A dark and gloomy day...


----------



## Fantasio

Really cool box, what era?



Ar.Parask said:


> Here are mine: 2 in the collection now!


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Ar.Parask

Fantasio said:


> Really cool box, what era?
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


The papers mention that the watch was sold in Japan in 1998 but it is the front loaded type case rather than the screw back so the watch itself was probably produced a bit earlier.








Some more pictures of the box

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Doulos Christos

Have a T1 Christmas


----------



## harry_flashman

New shoes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le

zetaplus93 said:


> A dark and gloomy day...


Love it. Is it too thick on wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52

ngtung.le said:


> Love it. Is it too thick on wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It's a lovely watch although I'm partial to the central seconds chronograph.


----------



## ngtung.le

josiahg52 said:


> No. It's a lovely watch although I'm partial to the central seconds chronograph.


I have small wrist (6.3") so I guess it will be huge on me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52

ngtung.le said:


> I have small wrist (6.3") so I guess it will be huge on me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chronographs are larger than 12hr watches but that's their nature. To my eye, most are appropriately sized and I wouldn't stress too much about it. Even if I had small wrists.

The Oris ProDiver Chronograph: now that's a large watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## zetaplus93

ngtung.le said:


> I have small wrist (6.3") so I guess it will be huge on me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 6.5" wrists and it's just about right. It's a tall watch but I got used to it after a while. The metal bracelet helps to make it more secure.


----------



## zetaplus93

Great little companion on the slopes! Used the diver extension for the first time to wear it around my fleece:


----------



## nwijeep




----------



## Spring-Diver

On its maiden flight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

A lovely sunny day...









(Fear not, photo-processing for the phone screen to display made the capsule bluer than it really is)


----------



## Vicious49

Trying a Hirsch liberty strap on the 103 today before I possibly pick up a Colareb strap.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## CFK-OB

New strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 103 on a WatchGecko strap. Loving this combination!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## zetaplus93

That's a beautiful piece! Was that a limited edition?



Lisgan said:


> Sinn 103 on a WatchGecko strap. Loving this combination!
> 
> View attachment 12762985


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


>


Just awesome Andi 

Rocking the EZM 9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Thanks! It's a special edition for the German Jeweller Herbert Mayer, that's their logo under the Sinn one.



zetaplus93 said:


> That's a beautiful piece! Was that a limited edition?


----------



## watchesoff

[Oops double post]


----------



## acdcz

My favorite so far


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## 1133834




----------



## lightspire




----------



## harry_flashman

Looking at my old 2005 Wristwatch Annual, should have bought it then...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Back from the service after two months, I had decided to sell it as I get it back, but not so sure anymore...


----------



## AndiS




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

212' today...looking forward to sinnin in 2018...have a good one all..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

K1M_I said:


> Back from the service after two months, I had decided to sell it as I get it back, but not so sure anymore...


Why did it need a service? 
Just curious as I have the same model and they are relatively new.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Goodbye 2017, looking forward to a great 2018


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Super  for the NewYear

EZM9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

74notserpp said:


> Why did it need a service?
> Just curious as I have the same model and they are relatively new.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It had a speck under the the crystal, I had also some issues with accuracy. It was running quite randomly from -2 to -25sec/day with similar usage. I got this answer from Sinn:

"Just for our information, do regularly wind the watch up manually over the crown (with 40 turns)?
It is important to wind the watch up manually in regular intervals (even if you wear it all the time). You should do this every two weeks, when constantly wearing it. 
The movement cannot keep perfect timing if there is not enough power."

Don't really know what they did to the watch, I just got the UPS info and no explanation. Speck is gone and the watch is running fine +2sec/day. But yea, I guess they regulated it, just really happy to have it back. It's an awesome watch!


----------



## 74notserpp

K1M_I said:


> It had a speck under the the crystal, I had also some issues with accuracy. It was running quite randomly from -2 to -25sec/day with similar usage. I got this answer from Sinn:
> 
> "Just for our information, do regularly wind the watch up manually over the crown (with 40 turns)?
> It is important to wind the watch up manually in regular intervals (even if you wear it all the time). You should do this every two weeks, when constantly wearing it.
> The movement cannot keep perfect timing if there is not enough power."
> 
> Don't really know what they did to the watch, I just got the UPS info and no explanation. Speck is gone and the watch is running fine +2sec/day. But yea, I guess they regulated it, just really happy to have it back. It's an awesome watch!


Glad to hear all is ok now.
I don't wear mine enough to really check daily running, but when I first got it, it didn't seem to hold much power with normal wear. I didn't do 40 turns though, only about 20.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Day1 - U1


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Spring-Diver

HNY!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

lightspire said:


>


love the strap pairing


----------



## radarcontact

Lisgan said:


> Thanks! It's a special edition for the German Jeweller Herbert Mayer, that's their logo under the Sinn one.


Precisely from the same jeweler in Munich I bought my 103 St, alas the special edition was long gone.

The HM Sinn is a very good looking one. Aaand here are my 3:










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sinn 104 A, with rare "McClane Complication," reminding wearer a week after X-mas viewing of Die Hard, to follow up with Die Hard 2...


----------



## zetaplus93

Back to work... wishing everyone a great start to 2018!


----------



## Jake West

Love my German engineering!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DaveandStu

Going the Ten with you Andi! Pearler of a day over here..grass is greener and the cows are mooier and we got some rain at last!!! Have a good one guys..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso

New strap!


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## acdcz

My new strap


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Spring-Diver

ToxicNATO's Shiznit BalckOut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

This little beauty today...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Wrist shot









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## FirstOutlander




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## mizzy

Today, Sinn U1000 B in the office


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## CFK-OB

356 today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome Chris 

Let me know when you're ready to flip it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome Chris
> 
> Let me know when you're ready to flip it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm keeping it . Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

Trying out the strap... I'm digging it 



















Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> I'm keeping it . Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, I tried 

I might end up with two T1's... I want them both. Blue on the bracelet looks amazing and I love the black on the silicone....


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ceebee

Spring-Diver said:


> Well, I tried
> 
> I might end up with two T1's... I want them both. Blue on the bracelet looks amazing and I love the black on the silicone....


The thought has crossed my mind more than once. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS

@ SHANNON: Really GREAT PICS - as usual !!!


----------



## Spring-Diver

exc-hulk said:


>


Amazing photo!!! With perfect lighting...well done:-!


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> @ SHANNON: Really GREAT PICS - as usual !!!


Thanks Andi

I just use an iPhone 7+. As you know lightning is very important to getting a decent shot. Sometimes I'll take 20-30 photos, just to get a couple good ones.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Spring-Diver said:


> Amazing photo!!! With perfect lighting...well done:-!


Thanks a lot Sir !


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## gelocks

From a couple of days ago:


----------



## ffemt

Beer thirty ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t777jb




----------



## GreatScott

ffemt said:


> Beer thirty ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few corrections, looks like 2 beer 28!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Downtown LA today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Baumaxe

This is a perfect combo


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baumaxe

Today Sinn U1S on rubber


----------



## Dualmonitors

I am trying to find a maker for a custom made, cognac Rally strap with minimal stitching for this:








[/URL]



Rainy day here, hence the yellow slicker raincoat:
[IMG][URL=https://flic.kr/p/23nRUWj][IMG]https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4648/39628791062_6fed588d36_c.jpg[/URL]

Also for this watch below. I think a black strap with some interesting details will set off this watch, sort of frame this watch, better than the already excellent fine link Sinn bracelet:







[/URL]








[/URL]

N.B. due to the frigid weather here, my dog must wear heavy coats to stay warm during his long walks!


----------



## xLucky

Sinn UX-T: 10 o'clock crown, white seconds hand, sterile dial, on an isofrane.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Spring-Diver

Just arrived 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killa piece mate...

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Killa piece mate...
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave&#55356;&#57211;
We'll see if it sticks around&#55357;&#56860;

Cheers


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Dave
> We'll see if it sticks around
> 
> Cheers


SUG cases.....standout mate

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> SUG cases.....standout mate
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## exc-hulk

xLucky said:


> Sinn UX-T: 10 o'clock crown, white seconds hand, sterile dial, on an isofrane.


Stunner

love the crown at 10


----------



## t777jb




----------



## Dualmonitors

@exLucky and @t777jb: it's remarkable how similar your two steering wheels are! you're on different continents! 

your watches, while not identical, of course, are similar as well!

also, @exLucky: is that dial really known as a type that's called "sterile"? i've always thought that sterile meant no words printed on the dial at all, maybe i'm mistaken.


----------



## fel2718

This just landed for me today. I love it!

Traditionally I have bought divers but love this style as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Killer picture, Mate!!
Fantastic.



exc-hulk said:


>


----------



## exc-hulk

umarrajs said:


> Killer picture, Mate!!
> Fantastic.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## exc-hulk

U2 FT for me today


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo with the NATO !b-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

exc-hulk said:


> Great combo with the NATO !b-)


Thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baumaxe




----------



## CFK-OB

Another one stolen by my wife. No wonder I have to keep buying Sinns - I never get the chance to wear them!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

still


----------



## exc-hulk

still


----------



## Spring-Diver

Back on the leather 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DaveandStu

Most of you are freezing them off...over here we are boiling them off!!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Most of you are freezing them off...over here we are boiling them off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Not here in So Cal, 80 degrees today 

Love the 10 mate it's on the list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Waiting for my daughter's soccer game to start 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

My first Sinn

Sinn on The Wall










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Flower vs 104


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinWatcher

First Sinn arrived today, will not be the last one though!









Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Watch Free Fall

I do like this watch, I do like this watch |>


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Horoticus

FinWatcher said:


> First Sinn arrived today, will not be the last one though!


Congratulations! And that's what I like to hear. Sinn ON!!! :-!


----------



## krisrsolebury

857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo ...had it since beginning of December and after some time with it, it's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I need a few more Sinn's ...two is not enough 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

EZM2


----------



## Horoticus

Spring-Diver said:


> I need a few more Sinn's ...two is not enough


Definitely not enough. You NEED more, brofessor!


----------



## watchesoff

This Cargo model is on my list! Love it.


----------



## watchesoff

What a profile!


----------



## watchesoff

The Sinn 104 was my most worn watch last year! Such an easy piece on the wrist.


----------



## chickenlittle

Back on black.


----------



## zetaplus93

Beautiful strap! Could you share the brand and model?

Is it as thick as the stock straps?



Lisgan said:


> The Sinn 104 was my most worn watch last year! Such an easy piece on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12815161


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## gmansbu

Wearing my U1 Pro today...


----------



## CFK-OB

856 on a green Fossil rubber strap. There is no strap in existence that doesn't work with this watch. Amazing piece.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

104 A for Sinnful Friday


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

556 anthracite, just swapped the H link bracelet for the fine link.










-- Wayne


----------



## rockmastermike

Just sittin' wearing a sinn, waiting on the FedEx truck....true....true


----------



## Spring-Diver

757 & Isofrane 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

gmansbu said:


> Wearing my U1 Pro today...
> View attachment 12816905


Love that version of the U1 !

Great color scheme and no date:-!


----------



## Zabac




----------



## American Jedi

Trusty Sinn 903.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*You're Looking Good Too, Mr. 13, You're Looking Good Too 😎*


----------



## champ13

beautiful


Spring-Diver said:


> 757 & Isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111

Here's my first Sinn. Pretty impressed with this piece


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

^^^ That’s a beauty Andi!!! Is it a 757 LE?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Double post ;(


----------



## rockmastermike

love the 1.1 to the moon and back


----------



## Toothbras

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've been close to buying one of these many times... such a cool watch


----------



## ceebee

Toothbras said:


> I've been close to buying one of these many times... such a cool watch


Just do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Arktis in its environment.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Toothbras

ceebee said:


> Just do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hahaha I really should, but already own a few other "nice" watches and it probably wouldn't get much wrist time. However, I admire it for what it is and IMO it's the best looking sinn ever


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sunday's choice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Toothbras said:


> However, I admire it for what it is and IMO it's the best looking sinn ever


Love the T series. The T1 & T1B are at the top of my list. It's one of those you have see in the flesh to "get it" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## watchesoff

Thanks! I'm having trouble remembering the exact strap and I've been travelling for the past while, but I remember it's from StrapsCo. I'll let you know when I find out the exact one.



zetaplus93 said:


> Beautiful strap! Could you share the brand and model?
> 
> Is it as thick as the stock straps?


----------



## Spring-Diver

gmansbu said:


> Wearing my U1 Pro today...
> View attachment 12816905


Gary, I thought that photo looked familiar.  I can't wait to pay the balance and get it on my wrist!!!

Thanks again buddy!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ten13th

EZM2 & 856UTC. Thanks RockMasterMike, EZM2 arrived safe and sound. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## rockmastermike

ten13th said:


> EZM2 & 856UTC. Thanks RockMasterMike, EZM2 arrived safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Awesome! Looks great - enjoy it!


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Older 903


----------



## asrar.merchant

At the end of my motivational keynote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

@ SPRING DIVER: 
That`s a Sinn Military Type2, a japanese limited edition, based on 757.

*Today one of your favourites ;-)*


----------



## darklight111

zetaplus93 said:


> Beautiful strap! Could you share the brand and model?
> 
> Is it as thick as the stock straps?


I would love to have more intel too !


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> @ SPRING DIVER:
> That`s a Sinn Military Type2, a japanese limited edition, based on 757.
> 
> *Today one of your favourites ;-)*


Thanks Andi 

Love that EZM10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat

going full black hardware and strap on my 856 s utc


----------



## zetaplus93

Weeks almost done... Sinn's getting me through the week.


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal this Thursday


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Roadking1102

Happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Thrilled to join the Sinn fam with this new arrival. Rob at Watchbuys was awesome to deal with and we had a great conversation before I pulled the trigger. I would not hesitate to buy from them again. Initial impressions are in line with what others have noted - the build quality of the watch itself and bracelet are excellent, but the clasp leaves a lot to be desired. Nonetheless, I think this ones a keeper. I am very much a less-is-more guy, so to me, its beauty is in its simplicity.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Sinn 144 - new to me and it has barely left my wrist since I put it on a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JacobC

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I am very much a less-is-more guy, so to me, its beauty is in its simplicity.


Me too

"Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication." - Steve Jobs


----------



## CFK-OB

103 blue. Impossible to capture how it looks in the light, but that doesn't do me from trying!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

A Sinn a day keeps the doctors away...


----------



## Doulos Christos

Got T?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> Got T?


Love it T1 is at the top of the list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 & Green Isofrane 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## warsh

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Thrilled to join the Sinn fam with this new arrival. Rob at Watchbuys was awesome to deal with and we had a great conversation before I pulled the trigger. I would not hesitate to buy from them again. Initial impressions are in line with what others have noted - the build quality of the watch itself and bracelet are excellent, but the clasp leaves a lot to be desired. Nonetheless, I think this ones a keeper. I am very much a less-is-more guy, so to me, its beauty is in its simplicity.


Congrats! Wear it in good health. It's just a fantastic watch....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Loving this combo 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

356 on a new brown strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Looks like my Selitta is finally broken in! It's +1.5 seconds since Thursday. Crazy!


----------



## petethegreek

This gets most of the wrist time.


----------



## zetaplus93

Vlance said:


> Looks like my Selitta is finally broken in! It's +1.5 seconds since Thursday. Crazy!


Yeah, the 104s really seem to be regulated. I've had 2 of them and they're around +/- 2s/day as well. Very awesome.


----------



## 0seeker0

Spring-Diver said:


> Loving this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That second picture is so clean looking, great combo, great taste!


----------



## Spring-Diver

0seeker0 said:


> That second picture is so clean looking, great combo, great taste!


Thanks mate Sinn nailed it with this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

rockmastermike said:


>


Amazing shot and that strap is perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t777jb




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> View attachment 12847897
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love it Chris

I can easily see myself buying both T1's
Blue on on the bracelet & black on the silicon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

So hard to take this off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

556 anniversary.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Roadking1102 said:


> Amazing shot and that strap is perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - strap is fro DrunkArt Straps


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Right On, Mr. 857, You Jumped The Queue Again 👍*


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## Spring-Diver

757 with U1 P bracelet 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## pelox

nice looking watch!


----------



## pelox

sweet, what model is this?


----------



## al358

Just got this and loving it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

pelox said:


> sweet, what model is this?


If you're talking about rockmastermike's watch it's a EZM 1.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

al358 said:


> Just got this and loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on that fine looking Sinn

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## GMH Watches

New acquisition - Sinn 102


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## pirelli7467

Scored a U1P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tacoma290

Sinn 103 Matte from last week. My first watch in years.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Love this watch.


----------



## Spring-Diver

pirelli7467 said:


> Scored a U1P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome  
Huge congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 on Colareb


----------



## Bumnah

Just some Sinn in the sun.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Rale




----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indyscout

My first Sinn that I got a few weeks ago.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Beautiful day in SoCal☀ Watching my son play baseball ⚾










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Life is good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## YODAHAWK

Tacoma290 said:


> Sinn 103 Matte from last week. My first watch in years.


That's the one I want to get

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Nice cool morning in the upper left for a bike ride








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vudedoo

My first Sinn (picked up last week)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys..
Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys..
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


That's such an awesome Sinn
Is the bracelet the same beautiful dark grey as the case?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 P for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> That's such an awesome Sinn
> Is the bracelet the same beautiful dark grey as the case?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gday Shannon,
Yes the bracelet to my eye matches up perfectly with the case...i reckon its a pigeon pair for sure.
have a good one mate


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Gday Shannon,
> Yes the bracelet to my eye matches up perfectly with the case...i reckon its a pigeon pair for sure.
> have a good one mate


Thanks Dave
Hopefully by end of month I'll pickup a T1then get the bracelet for the EZM9 in March


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Dave
> Hopefully by end of month I'll pickup a T1then get the bracelet for the EZM9 in March
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon you will find the experience of the bracelet for your 9 like I did with my 10...wore it on the sinn leather felt great, put it on ISO and it took it a new level of comfort, then stumped up the bloody large amount in aud for the tegimented bracelet and I doubt I could ever change it out, the bracelet will be killa with your 9...no doubt at all it will complete it I believe..

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PubBoy

These are growing on me.


----------



## PubBoy

Love that grey dial, wow.


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]


----------



## DaveandStu

Thinking I might go fishing...and ensuring I keep hydrated...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Thinking I might go fishing...and ensuring I keep hydrated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Another gerat Sinn Dave! Excellent taste in beer too! Peroni is one of my favorites 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon you will find the experience of the bracelet for your 9 like I did with my 10...wore it on the sinn leather felt great, put it on ISO and it took it a new level of comfort, then stumped up the bloody large amount in aud for the tegimented bracelet and I doubt I could ever change it out, the bracelet will be killa with your 9...no doubt at all it will complete it I believe..
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


 I've been scouring the internet looking at photos.... I does look perfect! Well buddy, I think you've sold me on it 
For sure I'll buy the T1B on bracelet!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> I've been scouring the internet looking at photos.... I does look perfect! Well buddy, I think you've sold me on it
> For sure I'll buy the T1B on bracelet!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I don't suppose you would be lucky enough to interchange the TiB with the 9 and kill 2 birds? Cause I bet you wet the TIB a heck of a lot more often than your other 2...

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Another snowy day...


----------



## Spunwell

DaveandStu said:


> Thinking I might go fishing...and ensuring I keep hydrated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


That's my kind of fishing Dave


----------



## AndiS

jmanlay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*
WOW, now there are 2 of 500 ! *


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> I don't suppose you would be lucky enough to interchange the TiB with the 9 and kill 2 birds? Cause I bet you wet the TIB a heck of a lot more often than your other 2...
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


I wish I was that lucky  
I wish the T1's were tegimented. Then I could get different end links to fit the 9.
As they say, that's the price of admission to the club. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

AndiS said:


> *
> WOW, now there are 2 of 500 ! *


Love wearing it super comfortable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcleod

Maker watch, it's practically invulnerable.


----------



## consum3r

Sinn 856 B-Uhr

Normal lighting:









Under blacklight:









In the dark:









Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Keeper 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacoma290

Sinn 103 St Acrylic Matte Special Edition on Watchgecko Vintage Handmade Classic Vintage Racing in Reddish Brown. Watchgecko's shipping was pretty fast from UK to US.


----------



## mandarino

Tacoma290 said:


> Sinn 103 St Acrylic Matte Special Edition on Watchgecko Vintage Handmade Classic Vintage Racing in Reddish Brown. Watchgecko's shipping was pretty fast from UK to US.


Wonderful 103, i love it! And i like hp48gx, too! I think, we are "colegas", jajajaja!


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lot of features to admire with that LE, really like seeing the crown at ten

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Lot of features to admire with that LE, really like seeing the crown at ten
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


All the little tweaks add up. Crown @ 10 took some getting used to. I kept putting it on upside down 
I'm very pleased with the lume too. However my 757 not so good. I wish Sinn would really step it up in that department. Especially when there are $500 micro's that glow like a nuclear reactor.

So in the end, I'm glad I went for it.

Sold my DLC Aquadive today now I'm $1,500 closer to a T1


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have to agree re the Destro move i still enjoy being a goose with the lefties, The 757 lume sounds similar to my U212SDR not nuclear by any standard though does hold for long enough which i believe is assisted by the actual size of the hands. It then goes to nuclear lume on the EZM10 not a bad Sinn quirk for me on the diver, but i actually thought the 757 would of been a lot stronger.
There will be a happy hunter who snared your DLC!! Your going to have a bloody boring christmas at this rate Shannon but i have to say following your ballistic chase and hunt then capture is really top's.
keep it rolling mate


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Your going to have a bloody boring christmas at this rate Shannon but i have to say following your ballistic chase and hunt then capture is really top's.
> keep it rolling mate


? I'm on a roll. These Sinn's are like watch crack... I'm addicted ???

?
Shannon


----------



## Currywurst

Here is my 358 .Today with the Barton Schoko-Silikonstrap.(fastclosing).I buy the Sinn in 2013 with Plexi for 1300 €.~


----------



## wkw

903










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^Love the 903, great looking watch!


----------



## Spring-Diver

My favorite Sinn so far






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## chickenlittle

Took a selfie awhile back.










Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

356 copper.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DaveandStu

Spunwell said:


> That's my kind of fishing Dave


One of these days Spun, we will all catch up and wet a line and throw down a fair few frosties mate!!


----------



## Steve Allen

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12879313


That's a bonzer watch, cobber!


----------



## rockmastermike

Ask not for whom the overhead projector hums.....it hums for thee


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

jarlleif said:


> If you're talking about rockmastermike's watch it's a EZM 1.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Cool, thank you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

I like how you captured the sunburst dial in this shot!


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

fastfras said:


> 356 copper.


This is a great, love-it-or-hate-it type of a watch.
I haven't seen many of them here, nice to have some company!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpax




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## motzbueddel

Having some Star Wars Lego fun. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chronographer




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## bpax




----------



## Spring-Diver

Son's baseball yesterday, today it's daughters soccer 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Greg Bell

Picked up my first SINN
Untitled by stoiclawyer, on Flickr

Untitled by stoiclawyer, on Flickr


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Sinn EZM2 Hydro on MN Strap









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## stockae92

EZM2 on rubber strap


----------



## jmai

1/50 556i Japan LE  
Silver guilloche dial


----------



## Heiner




----------



## rockmastermike

on ToxicN80


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

In honor of Helmut Sinn a classic pilot watch ✈


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aelb771

cle_steve said:


> In honor of Helmut Sinn a classic pilot watch ✈


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reemas

Hoppyjr said:


>


Which watch and strap is this? Looks like a great combo.


----------



## ten13th

Day of remembrance. Herr Sinn, a life well lived.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## iwantone

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Hunterfate

RIP Helmut Sinn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## rockmastermike

(really) casual friday with the Sinn EZM1.1 on DAS


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## JacobC

jmai said:


> 1/50 556i Japan LE
> Silver guilloche dial
> 
> View attachment 12893673
> 
> 
> View attachment 12893675


This might be my favorite 556 yet


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Rocking the EZM9 today 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Wearing my UDX today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cle_steve

Watches & coffee


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SMP_DON

Back from Sin City..









Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

EZM2 up for the challenge at tube park with kids. 

















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## iwantone

Hello from Frankfurt









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Making My Day Again, Mr. 857 😎*


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

The morning grind 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR...have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 today...


----------



## eric.nielsen

This.


----------



## DaveandStu

10 for me, I still miss my 156 a fair bit though this one can roll just about anywhere...have a good one









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Going one more, the drought just broke!! Ten is lucky number todat









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## krisrsolebury

From yesterday...but same watch today...


----------



## ms55

A few days old but here's mine:


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

757 again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern

T2B in New Zealand!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

That's a good one! My 2nd Sinn purchase, whenever that is, might be one of these.


----------



## Roadking1102

TGIF U1 SE on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DaveandStu

Snap!!! Well done RKand Andi

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## exc-hulk

DaveandStu said:


> U212SDR...have a good one guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


The nicest version of the U212 !


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DaveandStu

exc-hulk said:


> The nicest version of the U212 !


Thanks Exc......your comment is appreciated mate..
Dave


----------



## watchesoff

My two Sinns. Need more Sinns ...


----------



## pascal_cl

Beautiful !


----------



## iwantone

@Palais du Luxembourg









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## Ruggs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55

love that U1! hope you wear it in good health



ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

ms55 said:


> love that U1! hope you wear it in good health


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## exc-hulk

iwantone said:


> @Palais du Luxembourg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Great combi with the Erica strap.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

Lisgan said:


> My two Sinns. Need more Sinns ...
> 
> View attachment 12926547


Great pair 
I know the feeling.... more Sinn's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Ruggs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the T series 
I have a T1 B on the way



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 + U1 silicon = happy Sinner





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ca_ng

AndiS said:


>


Very nice - what reference is this?

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## Watcher1988

Its the 358 Anniversary limited to 500 pieces

https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/358_Anniversary.htm


----------



## Watcher1988

ca_ng said:


> Very nice - what reference is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Its the 358 Anniversary limited to 500 pieces

https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/358_Anniversary.htm


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ms55

Here's mine this morning:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ca_ng

Back among the Sinners, on a rubber 2-piece strap. 









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Mhutch said:


>


Now that's a strap. Please share the details!


----------



## dowlf




----------



## pascal_cl

Nice !


----------



## pascal_cl

Mhutch said:


>


Nice !


----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love it Chris! I just got tracking on mine today...I'll have it Friday

Cheers


----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love it Chris! I just got tracking on mine today...I'll have it Friday

Cheers


----------



## Dualmonitors

Hi All:

Pardon me for being slightly off topic, but I thought more Sinn lovers might see it on this thread.

I'm trying to order a custom strap for my Sinn 356 St Sa UTC. We are struggling to match the color of the thread which will be used with the fluorescent yellow of the UTC hand, but as the strapmaker and I are on different continents, I am not able to show the strapmaker the real watch in order to have a good match.

I emailed Sinn but their answer was odd: (the following quote from Sinn customer service)

"I try to find out the number but it is an older design so that I don´t have the Pantone number for this model in the description.
I think it is the best to send the dealer some pictures of your watch."

Well, I requested a Pantone color number (or similar) so that we have a way to match the thread color with the UTC hand's color, but alas, they are not able to provide a color number, nor are they interested in trying with some other means. The 356 St Sa UTC isn't that "old" a watch at all! Certain not so old that they wouldn't have information on a color of a component on the dial!

May I ask the good folks here on this forum if there's a way to know a color number that matches the UTC hand's fluorescent yellow?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ten13th

Horoticus said:


> Now that's a strap. Please share the details!


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/search?page=1&q=Perlon

Not the same quality as Eulit, but better than most no name perlon I've tried.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Spring-Diver said:


> Love it Chris! I just got tracking on mine today...I'll have it Friday
> 
> Cheers


It's about time. Congrats. Looking forward to the pics. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRobbStory

New to me, as of last night.


----------



## Horoticus

ten13th said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/search?page=1&q=Perlon
> 
> Not the same quality as Eulit, but better than most no name perlon I've tried.


Appreciate the info!


----------



## Horoticus

ten13th said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/search?page=1&q=Perlon
> 
> Not the same quality as Eulit, but better than most no name perlon I've tried.


Appreciate the info! :-!


----------



## Spring-Diver

TheRobbStory said:


> New to me, as of last night.
> View attachment 12932841


Congrats!!! Welcome to Club Sinn 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> It's about time. Congrats. Looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know right! A few other Sinn's got in the way of the T1B 

Thanks Chris

Cheers


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 today


----------



## DaveandStu

Spunwell said:


> 103 today


Killa combo Spun!...so easy a dial to read in a tri really like that one..


----------



## Spunwell

DaveandStu said:


> Killa combo Spun!...so easy a dial to read in a tri really like that one..


Thanks my friend, I am really enjoying this one as well. I've always loved the 103 aesthetic but this version really works.


----------



## DaveandStu

Spunwell said:


> Thanks my friend, I am really enjoying this one as well. I've always loved the 103 aesthetic but this version really works.


Definitely a piece that punches well above, like yourself i really like that version
All the best mate


----------



## harry_flashman

Early morning...


----------



## sticky




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## vudedoo

1.1









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Just arrived 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Spring-Diver said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're out of control buddy!

Love it.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Hoppyjr said:


> You're out of control buddy!
> 
> Love it.


Once again Ed, I owe you one buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on Shannon....the black dial version is calling.....phenomenal roll out...top stuff mate
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Come on Shannon....the black dial version is calling.....phenomenal roll out...top stuff mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thank you Dave

Depending on lighting, this dial changes quite a bit.










A black one will come, It'll just have to wait until I sell a couple more Seiko's 

Cheers

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Thank you Dave
> 
> Depending on lighting, this dial changes quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black one will come, It'll just have to wait until I sell a couple more Seiko's
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Your right..it looks dark in that pic, still ill wager the black one is going to be inbound at some point. I have not bought or sold for ages, glad i can get a bit of a buzz from your frenzy!!!
Stella addition mate


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Roadking1102

TGIF  with my Sinn U1 on neutered nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter

JodyH said:


> View attachment 12941109


Almost didn't see that for the camo...got a lume shot of that?


----------



## wtma

What do you think of the strap? I'm kinda partial here :-/


----------



## Mister Lamb

Sinn + Kindle

https://i.imgur.com/quljY1V.jpg


----------



## Mister Lamb

wtma said:


> What do you think of the strap? I'm kinda partial here :-/


Not crazy about the two holes. Also I think a shade darker would look better.

My 2 cents!


----------



## wtma

Mister Lamb said:


> Not crazy about the two holes. Also I think a shade darker would look better.
> 
> My 2 cents!


Indeed, I also wished it was darker when I received the strap. I really like the grommets however, but I do think these would fit wider straps much better (22mm and above).

Thanks for your thought.


----------



## dukerules




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wtma




----------



## gelocks

On a Blushark Nato strap...


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

A Helmut Sinn watch: Guinand Buren Chronomatic12:


----------



## Dualmonitors

Well, emboldened by @AndiS, I am posting this new watch I got:







[/URL]


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC on MN Mirage.
dP


----------



## ten13th

Dan Pierce said:


> 757 UTC on MN Mirage.
> dP


EO MN is the best strap invention in recent memory.  I just added a Mirage for my 856UTC.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dualmonitors

ten13th said:


> EO MN is the best strap invention in recent memory.  I just added a Mirage for my 856UTC.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


@ten13th et al:

What if the watch, say a Sinn, is already very thick at 15mm+, and one has small wrists, then I likely wouldn't want to add additional thickness to the 15mm, right?

EO doesn't offer a 2-part strap option though.

Sigh, what to do then?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Looks great, a terrific pairing. Will look into these straps.



Dan Pierce said:


> 757 UTC on MN Mirage.
> dP


----------



## ten13th

Dualmonitors,

I consider 15mm as normal in today's big sport/tool watch trend.  

The MN is single pass, it does add one layer of material under the watch, about 1mm. However it is made of elastic parachute material and infinitely adjustable, it is super comfortable. Initially, I was hesitant to try it, like you, I was worried about the thickness and top-heaviness like dual pass and single pass NATO adds to watch. Luckily a friend of mine had an MN strap on his watch that I was able to try it on, it removed any doubt I had. You can probably tell from my Instagram post, it is fast becoming my default strap for all my sport/tool watches. Due to the elastic nature of the material, I can wear MN strap tighter and more secure than I would with any other strap, e.g. leather, nylon/perlon, slicon/rubber etc... When a watch is worn securely, the sense of tallness is reduced.

Base on my own observations, MN strap is trending now, and it is here to stay. With MN, everything is made to order. If you select a popular combination you should not have any problem offload it with minimal losses. For example 20mm, original with a white or yellow centerline, patina or brushed hardware.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Possibly 5% Of My Wrist Checks Do I Actually Check The Time, and Likely Remember The Time Even Less; Too Beautiful 😎 "Are You In A Rush?" "Ha, No, Sorry, Just Enjoying My Watch Again." 👍*


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Quincas

Got this off a fellow forumer! Just arrived today in Singapore! Lovin' it


----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying a sunny and almost warm day with my blue Sinn 103. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

For the rest of the week 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rapsac1971

My brand new 103 St Sa Ar. Contemplating to add the H link bracelet as well.


----------



## CFK-OB

A little pop of colour...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

My almost 7 yrs old UX gsg9. Still running strong but will soon get a quote for battery replacement and servicing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Honeymoon with the new pickup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## Hoppyjr

EZM2


----------



## SMP_DON

EZM3F









Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Spring-Diver

The Honeymoon continues 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Yeah, I like this one.


----------



## AndiS

*WOW - fantastic pic ! *
Have fun with your new babe...



Spring-Diver said:


> For the rest of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> *WOW - fantastic pic ! *
> Have fun with your new babe...


Thanks Andi

I knew back in November this was a must have. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bgn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## CFK-OB

556 Anniversary.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 on color 8 shell cordovan today


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Back where it belongs


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the weekend with the Sinn U2 SDR. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Honeymooning this weekend with the U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

13 year old 756 today

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

The honeymoon is strong with this one 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

757 on a nato today...


----------



## simonp67

756 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fire_lantern

Sinn in NZ









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Back to the full rubber strap with short deployant on my EZM3.


----------



## jhs1210

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF on tegimented bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## yerwol

Been a lurker here for a while, figure now's as good a time as any to make my first post. Decided to swap the H-link bracelet for this leather strap I had laying around. Really digging the look so far.


----------



## Tonystix

yerwol said:


> Been a lurker here for a while, figure now's as good a time as any to make my first post. Decided to swap the H-link bracelet for this leather strap I had laying around. Really digging the look so far.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php? attachmentid=12966485&stc=1&d=1520824927"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 Looks good on the Sinn!


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFK-OB

yerwol said:


> Been a lurker here for a while, figure now's as good a time as any to make my first post. Decided to swap the H-link bracelet for this leather strap I had laying around. Really digging the look so far.
> 
> View attachment 12966485


Welcome to the forum. And the 556 looks great on straps!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## poplogic

Long time lurker, first post! Took receipt of this 756S UTC on bracelet from a fellow WUSer - my first Sinn! I'm in love!


----------



## poplogic

Long time lurker, first post! Took receipt of this 756S UTC on bracelet from a fellow WUSer - my first Sinn! I'm in love!

View attachment 12968761


----------



## DaveandStu

poplogic said:


> Long time lurker, first post! Took receipt of this 756S UTC on bracelet from a fellow WUSer - my first Sinn! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 12968761


Congrats mate..welcome and great new Sinn for you..
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

poplogic said:


> Long time lurker, first post! Took receipt of this 756S UTC on bracelet from a fellow WUSer - my first Sinn! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 12968761


Welcome aboard Sinner 

Excellent choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Monday's choice 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

yerwol said:


> Been a lurker here for a while, figure now's as good a time as any to make my first post. Decided to swap the H-link bracelet for this leather strap I had laying around. Really digging the look so far.
> 
> View attachment 12966485


Welcome aboard 
That's a nice Sinn you have there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## motzbueddel

Another fun day in the office with my blue Sinn 903. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Acrylic in the sun...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will16

103 today


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Mirabello1

On my favorite strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

103 ST

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Bradjhomes said:


>


Pant, pant, pant. So gorgeous

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 903 again. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh

Ive finally joined the club. Gonna be hard to not wear this.


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional for Sinn Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Zabac




----------



## harry_flashman

Love the acrylic distortion on this Sinn 103...


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]

Emboldened by the "likes", I am adding a picture 








[/URL]


----------



## insidesomething




----------



## rapsac1971

My 756 and 103 together. The 756 has been worn every day for nearly 13 years. The recent arrival of the 103 has broken that pattern though.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

basic black nato |>


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## fire_lantern

T2B in NZ









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988

Dualmonitors said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Emboldened by the "likes", I am adding a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


LOL your dog looks like he wanted the 1.1 as well. 
Great watch man! Enjoy it.


----------



## Dualmonitors

Watcher1988 said:


> LOL your dog looks like he wanted the 1.1 as well.
> Great watch man! Enjoy it.


@Watcher1988:

Thanks for your comment.

Actually, my watch is an EZM 1, not 1.1.

The metal parts are all of a darker grey, as they are titanium. If it were a 1.1, it would have been made with steel, and thus a lighter steel color.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

103 ST on Choice Cuts natural Horween rally strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

The rare and sexy EZM2 today.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

EZM2 playing in the snow.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Hoppyjr

ten13th said:


> EZM2 playing in the snow.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


It seems we have similar tastes.


----------



## ten13th

Hoppyjr said:


> It seems we have similar tastes.


Really? You really think so? 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DaveandStu

Its bloody definitely not snowing here!!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98z28

EZM 3F. Just received from a fellow WUSer. Digging it so far.


----------



## ctarshus

Finally home and back on my wrist after a very extended visit to RGM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

10 today









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Together again after a long absence. #happy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

ctarshus said:


> Finally home and back on my wrist after a very extended visit to RGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

98z28 said:


> EZM 3F. Just received from a fellow WUSer. Digging it so far.


EZM3F is one of the sleepers of the current lineup. IMO.

I'm doing the EZM2 today.


----------



## SJR3

Just arrived today. My first Sinn:



















Happy to be part of the club and I look forward to adding a 104 A to my collection soon as well.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Recently gave the 556i Mocha an airing. The dial is captivating without being showy, and goes with any brown shoes.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Time On My Hands said:


> Recently gave the 556i Mocha an airing. The dial is captivating without being showy, and goes with any brown shoes.
> 
> View attachment 12997513


Sinn 556i Mocha Tesla Coil Special Editionb-)


----------



## Watch Free Fall

EO MN BO strap matches nicely. Glad to find the strap and second hand reds are a match |>


----------



## mizzy

My favourite


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Just chilling with the T1B.










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

U1 just landed. Slapped a favorite Diabolique Feldpost strap on and it's ready for the rest of the day.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Split-Personality




----------



## danyg2016

Sinn U1 first day on the wrist!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Hasn't come off my wrist since it landed yesterday...except for a shower this morning.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## titusdelossantos

Sinn 903 with Lemania 1873. Sorry old pictures.


----------



## Spring-Diver

757 for the work week 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtek




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## e46dxyan

First pic of my new Sinn!!


----------



## pirelli7467

U1 pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## DaveandStu

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]


----------



## elbluemen

The bracelet really dresses it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> My favourite


Love that blue Mizzy!! It's the ocean for sure mate..great piece

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## evilnickwong

My 157 Ti Ty


----------



## Mister Lamb

I think ole' Frankie wants my U1 Pro....

https://i.imgur.com/574bmvY.jpg


----------



## mizzy

@DaveandStu

Thanks mate :-!


----------



## REPPIN

My EZM9


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## darklight111




----------



## govdubspeedgo

new strap hawtness for my
Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george023

On the balcony









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Back on the bracelet today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Nap Time


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Horrendous

Quick break from yard work to admire my B-uhr.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Saturday morning HS⚾










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Horrendous said:


> Quick break from yard work to admire my B-uhr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still love it!


----------



## DummySmacks

Trusty...


----------



## ctarshus

Trying out my new BluShark 2 piece, so far I like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

EZM3F & DEVILS BACKBONE









Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## darklight111

Here's the back of my 104 :


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Easter 



















Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## TreyH

The 3rd Sinn of my collection came in yesterday.








Unfortunately it has to sit for another week. My tattoo artist said last time I started wearing watches too early and took some color off of my wrist.


----------



## jah

GSG 9


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## BStu185

Although I think the 104 looks best on a strap (and it works with sooooo many), I just switched over to the H-Link bracelet. I wanted to dress it up and wear it as my daily desk diver for a bit.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## e46dxyan

Blue nato day


----------



## Dualmonitors

Rainy day 









Another day, same watch and buddy:







[/URL]


----------



## rapsac1971

103 time again


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal


----------



## Mister Lamb

https://i.imgur.com/HIjc3VE.jpg


----------



## jam karet

Received my first Erika's Original MN strap. I have to say, it's quite comfortable.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

ctarshus said:


> Trying out my new BluShark 2 piece, so far I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sweet set-up!


----------



## petethegreek

It's been a T2 week so why not on Friday


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 with jungle green SizNit for today










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo on Phenomenato today...


----------



## Bask7

ctarshus said:


> Trying out my new BluShark 2 piece, so far I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a damn fine watch, nice nato


----------



## harry_flashman

103 ST on Geckota NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Spring-Diver

Black ShizNit today



















Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## yerwol




----------



## ten13th

Father, son and daughter.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still wearing the 9. Switched to a grey ShizNit












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH

Me & the 104 today


----------



## Horoticus

UX

View attachment 13049217


----------



## Spring-Diver

Rocking the T1B today










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach_Bum




----------



## DaveandStu

Stuck in bloody traffic....I know the city is a great place, but fair dinkum I don't know how some of you blokes do it...
Have a good one Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional on grey canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime

Sinn #3 arrived today, and it's a stunner.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

Sinn 103 @ Vapiano Chicago


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

Sinn in Chicago


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

My Sinn 556a and 356.
Bought the 556 first, but after visiting the Sinn shop in Frankfurt and seeing the 356 in flesh, decided to sell some of my other watches and get it too. 😄
I must say, its very difficult not to wear the Sinn 556a everyday. It is really a "Do it all" watch for me.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Spring-Diver

U1P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks

El Gerto said:


>


Wait. So... are these variants released already?
Where?


----------



## Spring-Diver

gelocks said:


> Wait. So... are these variants released already?
> Where?


My guess, Sinn store in Frankfurt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## wkw

856










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys U212SDR
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sunday morning ⚽










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks

Spring-Diver said:


> My guess, Sinn store in Frankfurt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

after a year of silently watching this thread, I can finally participate. Meet my new Sinn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

masqueman said:


> after a year of silently watching this thread, I can finally participate. Meet my new Sinn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a bloody beauty..top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Hypebeasting with my GSG9


----------



## Spring-Diver

masqueman said:


> after a year of silently watching this thread, I can finally participate. Meet my new Sinn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Sinn
Congrats & enjoy that BadBoy

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Old but still my proud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Spring-Diver

Monday's choice 



















Have a great week 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR on warm and sunny day! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## harry_flashman

103 ST on a ChoiceCuts shell cordovan strap.


----------



## johnnmiller1

I just joined the club as well


----------



## Spring-Diver

johnnmiller1 said:


> I just joined the club as well


Awesome T2 John
Welcome to the club

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

757 on silicon for the rest of the week 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Spring-Diver said:


> 757 on silicon for the rest of the week


Bold move! You sure another won't tempt you? ;-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

Horoticus said:


> Bold move! You sure another won't tempt you? ;-)


Unfortunately the watch funds are dried up at the moment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acdcz

miss that old thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

darklight111 said:


>


HP42s and U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM3 on BluShark NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_carkhuff

My Sinn 104


----------



## 98z28

Putting the EZM3F to work timing hamburgers and hotdogs for the kiddos. I'm digging the Hirsch Robby strap.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

757...again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rapsac1971

Sinn 103 at Mount le Conte Lodge, Smokey Mountains National Park USA. It was cold up there early this week!


----------



## blackbolt

Sinn for the weekend!

HAGWE all.


----------



## Hunterfate

103










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverockalot

My first Sinn, I'm absolutely loving it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

steverockalot said:


> My first Sinn, I'm absolutely loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a fine choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac

My wife's UX S GSG9 on the beach today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111

74notserpp said:


> HP42s and U1 SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for my daughters ⚽ game










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinWatcher

Copper at work.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

On summer shoes


----------



## steverockalot

mizzy said:


> On summer shoes


Love the rubber strap, I have to get me one of those!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Higs




----------



## DaveandStu

212'n
Btw Mizzy...that blue is a absolute pearler mate..
Top stuff
Dave










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Matison

556 weiss.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Doulos Christos

Still Sinning.


----------



## bgn!




----------



## Dennis K

My Sinn 556i.


----------



## Dennis K

And my recently acquired 356 UTC. Relatively hard to come by.


----------



## eric.nielsen

What - this old thing?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

3rd day in a row










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

@Jam karet -- Awesome 156! You have quite the Lemania collection!


----------



## jam karet

harry_flashman said:


> @Jam karet -- Awesome 156! You have quite the Lemania collection!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B @ Giants ⚾ game today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Going to turn this one into a shed beater....my son Stu in background having a frosty with his old man!....
He's not into watches now..bikes,surfing, fishing and chasing the gals, seems like bloody yesterday when he showed me how to post on the forum...it flies...
Have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional on canvas today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen

Sinn 103 manufactum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

New shoes 



















Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> New shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Great match up there Shannon, kicks it through the sticks mate!


----------



## CFK-OB

At the beach.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## e46dxyan

Switched out the CAMO for Blue


----------



## 98z28

The EZM3F cleans up pretty well on a leather band.


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Great match up there Shannon, kicks it through the sticks mate!


Thanks Dave
I'm really enjoying this combo 

Cheers

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Spring-Diver said:


> EZM9 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss that one.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## gfabbri

98z28 said:


> The EZM3F cleans up pretty well on a leather band.


Classy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacket

Got this information my birthday on Thursday from my wife. Loving it so far:


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Going into the weekend with this.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

UX again today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RagnarsHeir

My First Sinn.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


*WOW ! The "flagship" of the Sinn EZMs !*


----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


> *WOW ! The "flagship" of the Sinn EZMs !*


Thanks AndiS,
With all your amazing pieces, top stuff mate.
The 10 really handles it superbly...
Dave


----------



## harry_flashman

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks AndiS,
> With all your amazing pieces, top stuff mate.
> The 10 really handles it superbly...
> Dave


While I am envious of both the U2 and EZM10, I think I am *most* envious of AndiS's Sinn coffee mug!


----------



## harry_flashman

Sinn 103 St

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sunday's choice at my daughters ⚽game.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

first and last SINN...a grail to me!
Sinn 103 montage cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## blueforest89

U1









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

May Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1P on 1950's RAF canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonFreets87

My twin brother and I both wore our Sinns over the weekend and took a quick photo during a break. They make a pretty solid pair!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

There is one somewhere in there ;-)


----------



## Roadking1102

polishammer said:


> There is one somewhere in there ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13104247


Love the Polar U1 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaqesq

1st Sinn...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Thank you for a smooth trade sinner777, this watch is just mesmerizing and what a great movement!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Welcome to your first day, Mr. Clean |>


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Mr. 1.1, meet Mr. Black Nato, he's a big deal in this watch box*


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM3 on HR Cordura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Watch Free Fall said:


> *Mr. 1.1, meet Mr. Black Nato, he's a big deal in this watch box*
> 
> View attachment 13111129


I think Mr. 1.1 would look also good on Ms. Leather Strap or Mistress Rubber Strap. The latter is resistant to fluids.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 for today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

under the shade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Matte blue galvanized dial on U1000 B ;-)


----------



## Doulos Christos

103 on the water


----------



## manofrolex

Love this one


----------



## chickenlittle

356 is on a roll!









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## polishammer

U2S


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

lap2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## harry_flashman

Bike ride with the EZM3.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

New arrival:


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Hoppyjr said:


> I think Mr. 1.1 would look also good on Ms. Leather Strap or Mistress Rubber Strap. The latter is resistant to fluids.


That's pretty funny, I'm still at a loss for a comeback b-)


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*"Are You OK? How Long Have You Been Sitting Staring Down Like That?" 
"Ha, Yes! Not Sure, Just Enjoying My New Watch." 
"Uh Huh."*


----------



## AndiS

Hi Shannon:


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Watch Free Fall said:


> *"Are You OK? How Long Have You Been Sitting Staring Down Like That?"
> "Ha, Yes! Not Sure, Just Enjoying My New Watch."
> "Uh Huh."*
> 
> View attachment 13120107


That is a stellar photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## sinner777

janiboi said:


> Thank you for a smooth trade sinner777, this watch is just mesmerizing and what a great movement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They dont make them like that anymore. Enjoy your Sinn dear friend and thank you!


----------



## motzbueddel

Haven't worn the 103 acrylic for a long time, since my wife has worn it for a year and half straight. Since she doesn't baby watches it acquired a few battle scars enroute. Gives the watch some extra character. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Inspiration from Jraul7, Limited to 150 by Sinn, add in patience and finally the clouds parted and Heaven bestowed upon me the 556 Weiss


----------



## harry_flashman

New Sinn strap and deployant for my 103:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> Hi Shannon:


Hi Andi 

Love the black dial!!!

I've been wearing this all week 










Cheers


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Mostly 103'n lately. b-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional all week 











Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Professional all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish they'd run these again, love the crown placement. Is that the Sinn bracelet it came on?


----------



## 0seeker0

Doubled up, my bad.


----------



## Spring-Diver

0seeker0 said:


> I wish they'd run these again, love the crown placement. Is that the Sinn bracelet it came on?


Hi OseekerO,

yes it's the Sinn silicon strap


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

Spring-Diver said:


> Hi OseekerO,
> 
> yes it's the Sinn silicon strap
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the way these watches look on rubber straps.


----------



## Spring-Diver

0seeker0 said:


> I love the way these watches look on rubber straps.


Agreed! Especially the fitted Sinn strap, it's perfect imo 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc4o2007




----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104 on a Colareb strap


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

157 Ti Ty









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

757 today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR on its rubber...forgot how comfortable, till seeing every ones posts...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

OCBD + Acrylic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 St B E. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Back from vacay...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent

Sinn 103B with the Valjoux 726


----------



## mizzy

U1000 B


----------



## Doulos Christos

New acquisition. Who said 13 was unlucky?


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> New acquisition. Who said 13 was unlucky?


Congrats Dave! EZM13 is Bad A$$

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tapatalk double post...


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Aggie88

Received the Sinn 104 in the mail today. Love it!


----------



## Doulos Christos

New to the herd.
Should have gotten this one a long time ago.
Thanks Shannon! :-!


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Happy Donnerstag!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> New to the herd.
> Should have gotten this one a long time ago.
> Thanks Shannon! :-!


I'm stoked you like it Dave eventually I'll replace it with a 757S or EZM7S

USPS is STILL taking their sweet a$$ time on the T1?
I've checked tracking 20 times in the last 24hr

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

New 836 arrived today. Consider this a teaser until I get some more time to post some first impressions.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

TGIF!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

The U2 SDR is going to be my companion for the weekend. I will be travelling to Berlin tomorrow to watch the German Cup Final. Alles außer Frankfurt ist Scheiße!! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Moss28 said:


> New 836 arrived today. Consider this a teaser until I get some more time to post some first impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congrats Moss28

This ones on the short list! Please start an arrival thread when you have your photos/thoughts ready...patiently waiting

Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

New to me arrival 
Thanks Dave










Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

*WOW - you`ve got it!

Congrats !*


----------



## AndiS

*WOW - you`ve got it!

Congrats !*


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> *WOW - you`ve got it!
> 
> Congrats !*


Thank you Andi
Yeah, I'm super pumped. The red second hand & writing goes great with the red markers on the bezel. It's a keeper for sure !


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS

Sorry, ..double


----------



## wongthian2

near curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell

1.1


----------



## DaveandStu

Spunwell said:


> 1.1


Far out Spun!....i need my sunnies on for that combo....so what do you reckon mate,is it a really good thing?
All the best Dave


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Spunwell

It's a great piece Dave, the 7750 in a 43mm case fits just right. Yeah it is kind of bright but it's summer over here now so fits right in. I just fitted the bracelet on by black lung at the wife's behest, now we have matching Doxas.......she loves this! I pretty sure that's what it's all about


----------



## Spunwell

DaveandStu said:


> Far out Spun!....i need my sunnies on for that combo....so what do you reckon mate,is it a really good thing?
> All the best Dave


It's a great piece Dave, the 7750 in a 43mm case fits just right. Yeah it is kind of bright but it's summer over here now so fits right in. I just fitted the bracelet on by black lung at the wife's behest, now we have matching Doxas.......she loves this! I pretty sure that's what it's all about 

Sorry forgot to "quote" last time


----------



## Moss28

Spring-Diver said:


> New to me arrival
> Thanks Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Sweet pickup!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spunwell said:


> It's a great piece Dave, the 7750 in a 43mm case fits just right. Yeah it is kind of bright but it's summer over here now so fits right in. I just fitted the bracelet on by black lung at the wife's behest, now we have matching Doxas.......she loves this! I pretty sure that's what it's all about


Nailed it Spun, that's what its all about for sure.....


----------



## Swiftcurrent

Does anyone have the 104 with a white dial on the fine link bracelet...or has a link to a bunch of good photos of it? Been eyeing that specific one for awhile but wanted to see better pictures of it.


----------



## Aggie88

Gluten Tag, Freunde!


----------



## jam karet

Happy Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Love this one 










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Vickers/Somme and Sinn don't belong together...............but its been 100 years now............


----------



## Siebeck

Sinn 142 St


----------



## DaveandStu

Siebeck said:


> Sinn 142 St


Just look at the way the bracelet fits the head of the 142 st....work of art combined with industrial imho...great shot mate


----------



## 41Mets

Hydro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Now on soft, comfy silicone.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## stockae92

ezm 1.1


----------



## stockae92

ezm 1.1


----------



## Roadking1102

Morning reflections ☀U1 Professional on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Roadking1102 said:


> Morning reflections ☀U1 Professional on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo
Who makes the strap? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Spring-Diver said:


> Great combo
> Who makes the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  
It's a mid-grey canvas from RedRockStrap

https://etsy.me/2niJQU0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J4G

Roadking1102 said:


> Morning reflections ☀U1 Professional on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig this combo.

-J4G


----------



## Roadking1102

J4G said:


> I dig this combo.
> 
> -J4G


Thanks  it's a great match with the U1 case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

It never spends long in the watch box


----------



## harry_flashman

Sinn EZM3 on a Hadley-Roma Cordura strap.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe

Roadking1102 said:


> Thanks  it's a great match with the U1 case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit: NVM. Saw who made the strap above.


----------



## harry_flashman

Back to the H-links....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today, again.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

8 days straight 











Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

The morning sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Vegan Donut??


----------



## elbluemen

Replaced my "I" version with this one, think its a cleaner dial and the font really makes it more of a pilot watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Dualmonitors

Sinn titanium tang buckle vs bead blasted steel vs steel

Dear All:

I search on the web but could not find any information about this. May I please ask the good folks here to see if anyone might have a picture of the Sinn Titanium Tang Buckle?

I was told that there is a current titanium tang, as well as an "old style titanium Sinn tang".

Thank you and look forward to hearing!


----------



## Moss28

Put the 836 on NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Moss28 said:


> Put the 836 on NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Looks great on the nato 

For sure the 836 will be a strap whore 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Yep! Still rocking the EZM14 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets

Sinn at the gym









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Genco

My favorite watch...on a Memorial Day strap


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen

2nd 104, really enjoying the arabic version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Seriously Digging This In Any Kind Of Light, And The Central Minutes Chronograph; Fun, Fun, Fun 😎


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinning on a Wednesday.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## t2kv




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the last day of May 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

When Adam was still in short trousers and Eve wore her hair in pig-tails I ordered this watch - it finally came today.


----------



## Spring-Diver

sticky said:


> When Adam was still in short trousers and Eve wore her hair in pig-tails I ordered this watch - it finally came today.
> 
> View attachment 13182107


Congrats Sticky love the jet GMT hand 

IIRC, only this version has the lumed second hand.
Can you post a lume shot


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

Fresh 836










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning Sinners 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eezm3

EZM 9









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988

This bad boy has entered the collection since one week!


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Some #strapsaturday action with the 104.


----------



## _Ferdia_

Lisgan said:


> Some #strapsaturday action with the 104.
> 
> View attachment 13189941


Where did you get that strap?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

My brand new U1000. Thanks to US customs it took nearly three weeks to receive.


----------



## watchesoff

Hi, it's from Colareb, a Venezia brown strap iirc. They make very nice straps and if you're in Europe it's a good deal vs some of the US suppliers.



_Ferdia_ said:


> Where did you get that strap?


----------



## _Ferdia_

Lisgan said:


> Hi, it's from Colareb, a Venezia brown strap iirc. They make very nice straps and if you're in Europe it's a good deal vs some of the US suppliers.


Ah great thanks for letting me know, I was looking for ages for something similar to this 

Prices are pretty good too!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

NM-1 said:


> My brand new U1000. Thanks to US customs it took nearly three weeks to receive.
> View attachment 13190223


C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !
The Flagship of the U-Series, a really tough watch !
I like the combination „SDR" and „Silicon", it Looks Great !


----------



## jorgeledesma

downer said:


> Here's my one and only (so far) Sinn - the 358 jubilaum on a Hirsch Heavy calf.


This looks awesome. The registers look identical? Any special reason why. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

*@ jorge: 
Can I help ? It is a Sinn SZ05 movement with a 60-minute scale for the stopwatch (rights side) and a 60-second scale for the permanent second (left). The new Sinn 936 uses the same movement, also with these counters.

@ NM-1: 
SDR and Silicon looks great !*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

No worries, quality is good and they're friendly folk 



_Ferdia_ said:


> Ah great thanks for letting me know, I was looking for ages for something similar to this
> 
> Prices are pretty good too!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## siliciferous

Dualmonitors said:


> Sinn titanium tang buckle vs bead blasted steel vs steel
> 
> Dear All:
> 
> I search on the web but could not find any information about this. May I please ask the good folks here to see if anyone might have a picture of the Sinn Titanium Tang Buckle?
> 
> I was told that there is a current titanium tang, as well as an "old style titanium Sinn tang".
> 
> Thank you and look forward to hearing!


Hey dualmonitors! I'm not sure I can help you if there is an old design Sinn tang buckle floating around, but I can at least show you my two titanium current gen buckles - one 18mm, the other 20mm.



















The color being a shade or two off is probably normal, the darker-shaded 18mm is many years older than the brand new, unused, 20mm.


----------



## Spring-Diver

My flight is delayed 90 minutes;(












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Enjoying the 1.1 by the pool today


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

sinn jet by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM14 for the weekend 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Game time ⚾












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern

T2B


----------



## A+U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning Sinners 

U1 P to start the day 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC on BC 328 Nato.
dP


----------



## Spring-Diver

Dan Pierce said:


> 757 UTC on BC 328 Nato.
> dP


Killer combo Dan&#55357;&#56397; The blasted hardware is a perfect match &#55357;&#56399;

&#55356;&#57211;


----------



## Spring-Diver

Dan Pierce said:


> 757 UTC on BC 328 Nato.
> dP


Killer combo Dan👍 The blasted hardware is a perfect match 👏

🍻


----------



## Dan Pierce

Spring-Diver said:


> Killer combo Dan👍 The blasted hardware is a perfect match 👏
> 
> 🍻


Thank you, sir! I wanted to say the same for your combo today as well.:-!

The blasted hardware does work well with the tegiment steel. And ridiculously comfortable too, much like the MN straps.:-d
dP


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk

Spring-Diver said:


> Good morning Sinners
> 
> U1 P to start the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Stunner !

Love that version of the U1!


----------



## Spring-Diver

exc-hulk said:


> Stunner !
> 
> Love that version of the U1!


Thanks brother! Chris & Sinn nailed it with this one!


----------



## Spring-Diver

. Double post;(

Mods please remove


----------



## Tricky73

My first Sinn. Initial impressions are great. I’m very impressed, I sold my Seiko Marinemaster 300 to fund this as I needed a more robust tool watch for a daily driver in my role as a police officer


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tricky73 said:


> My first Sinn. Initial impressions are great. I'm very impressed, I sold my Seiko Marinemaster 300 to fund this as I needed a more robust tool watch for a daily driver in my role as a police officer


Congrats and wise choice too! I haven't worn any of my MM's in months since going on a Sinn binge last December 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jwillee

Sinn back in the collection!

Cheers!


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## fire_lantern

Erika's original just arrived and I like it quite a bit so far!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

1.1


----------



## DaveandStu

Spunwell said:


> 1.1


Had to put my "sunnies" on Spun!!
Have a good one mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Have a good one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Love this









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988

Love it 2!



Mirabello1 said:


> Love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Dualmonitors

Canvas with titanium.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## warsh

Bradjhomes said:


>


Lusted after that one for a while. How does it wear? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

warsh said:


> Lusted after that one for a while. How does it wear? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wears beautifully. Sub-10mm


----------



## mizzy

a U1000 B


----------



## Swiftcurrent

It finally came in earlier this week. Waited a long time for Watchbuys to restock!


----------



## Swiftcurrent

*double post*


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

mizzy said:


> a U1000 B


Looks great, mate!.
Best Looking Sinn Watch IMO.


----------



## warsh

Bradjhomes said:


> Wears beautifully. Sub-10mm


I believe some of the indices are actually applied to the crystal rather than the dial? What's that like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

@umarrajs

Thanks mate! Maybe a bit "chunky" for someone, but I love it


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> @umarrajs
> 
> Thanks mate! Maybe a bit "chunky" for someone, but I love it


Its that Blue with it mizzy,really cool piece mate


----------



## Bradjhomes

warsh said:


> I believe some of the indices are actually applied to the crystal rather than the dial? What's that like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they are all on the underside of the crystal. Very cool.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## kilo40

I only Sinn on Sundays...









556A on a Haveston Fortress


----------



## warsh

Bradjhomes said:


> Yes, they are all on the underside of the crystal. Very cool.


Enjoy it! And if you ever decide to move it, you know who to PM...!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

I try the haveston new canvas strap yesterday, but unfortunately it feel
Not secure like last model, though thinner but feel unbalance on wrist, watch head not on the middle of your wrist, not recommended . Just wish they re make the old one but thinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Phillyvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

New to me within the last week


----------



## 0seeker0

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So clean! Nice choice, how does it wear, size and weight?


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## sticky

Well it took long enough but it's finally here. May I present the 103.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## stockae92

This


----------



## ten13th

Not my car, I'm in the passenger seat.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal for another hectic day


----------



## Spring-Diver

Dinner time 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Just a plain 556. The Vintage-Optik Braun is neat though. Nice and thick.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Doulos Christos

New arrival. :-!


----------



## ebtromba

Bought from a fellow WUS member. the accuracy on this piece is awesome -- about -3 on the wrist and +3 resting face up. good stuff.

not sure if I'll keep it as its such a massively heavy chunky case, though for years I have loved the handset and dial, and consider the U1 as a whole to be a design masterstroke. Wears pretty good with a nato, which is my summertime preference. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Need to cut the grass









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> New arrival. :-!


You're on a roll Dave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the remainder of the week












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Waiting for the return of my EZM 1.1. Still love this one!


----------



## Doulos Christos

UX
Son of Quartz 
Son of Sinn
:roll:


----------



## michael_m

Just arrived....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDdude

Pic is from earlier in the week, but I'm totally in love with this piece!


----------



## 0seeker0

^^^^ I’m in love with it! That white though, nice!


----------



## Moss28

Trying a perlon strap from Eulit. The jury is still out.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Put the 103 on a Haveston M-1944 canvas single pass strap.


----------



## Doulos Christos

757


----------



## michael_m

New arrival...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

...from the lakes of Minnesota...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## harry_flashman

michael_m said:


> New arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection of Sinns - especially the chronographs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## michael_m

The sun finally came out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 again 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

michael_m said:


> New arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Michael 

Excellent choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Spring-Diver said:


> T1 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are the cases holding up on your T's. Do you wear the blue or black more?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

burdy said:


> How are the cases holding up on your T's. Do you wear the blue or black more?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


They're holding up great  So far, I'm super happy with the durability of the Grade 5 titanium. Other than a couple faint marks under the lugs from bracelet & strap changes they're still mint condition. The clasp on the T1B is not tegimented, so it has signs of wear. The T1 came with a tegimented clasp... still perfect.

The fully tegimented EZM9 is in mint condition too.
Sinn knows how to do titanium 

They both get the same amount of wear time

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Spring-Diver said:


> They're holding up great  So far, I'm super happy with the durability of the Grade 5 titanium. Other than a couple faint marks under the lugs from bracelet & strap changes they're still mint condition. The clasp on the T1B is not tegimented, so it has signs of wear. The T1 came with a tegimented clasp... still perfect.
> 
> The fully tegimented EZM9 is in mint condition too.
> Sinn knows how to do titanium
> 
> They both get the same amount of wear time
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I wish they had fully tegimented versions of the T series. Tossing around the possibility of moving my U1 on for a T2 or T2B. 59grams with those specs are just ridiculous, but I would like it to hold up like my U1-T does. It will either be Pelagos or T2 but the Pelagos don't seem to be so scratch resistant.


----------



## burdy

Double post


----------



## Spring-Diver

burdy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I wish they had fully tegimented versions of the T series. Tossing around the possibility of moving my U1 on for a T2 or T2B. 59grams with those specs are just ridiculous, but I would like it to hold up like my U1-T does. It will either be Pelagos or T2 but the Pelagos don't seem to be so scratch resistant.


Agreed!
Fully tegimented would be killer. I would love to have a SDR or S version as well. My U1 P feels a lot heavier on the wrist compared to the T1's. They're also a lot thinner, 3mm IIRC. If you're wearing a U1, I would recommend the T1 over the T2. On my wrist, 7 1/4", the T2 felt like a woman's watch.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Spring-Diver said:


> Agreed!
> Fully tegimented would be killer. I would love to have a SDR or S version as well. My U1 P feels a lot heavier on the wrist compared to the T1's. They're also a lot thinner, 3mm IIRC. If you're wearing a U1, I would recommend the T1 over the T2. On my wrist, 7 1/4", the T2 felt like a woman's watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


6.0" here, so...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

burdy said:


> 6.0" here, so...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


T2 it is! You're going to love it 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Blow the milk out of your tea here...so going to jig up some squid...have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Shannon: You`re not alone:




























I can`t decide. So I have 2 of them...


----------



## AndiS

Sorry, double post.


----------



## 0seeker0

Spring-Diver said:


> Agreed!
> Fully tegimented would be killer. I would love to have a SDR or S version as well. My U1 P feels a lot heavier on the wrist compared to the T1's. They're also a lot thinner, 3mm IIRC. If you're wearing a U1, I would recommend the T1 over the T2. On my wrist, 7 1/4", the T2 felt like a woman's watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


On the idea of these comments, are the tegimented versions really that much more durable? I have never owned a watch that didn't scratch either on the case or the bracelet like crazy with just daily wear.


----------



## 0seeker0

Spring-Diver said:


> Agreed!
> Fully tegimented would be killer. I would love to have a SDR or S version as well. My U1 P feels a lot heavier on the wrist compared to the T1's. They're also a lot thinner, 3mm IIRC. If you're wearing a U1, I would recommend the T1 over the T2. On my wrist, 7 1/4", the T2 felt like a woman's watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


On the idea of these comments, are the tegimented versions really that much more durable? I have never owned a watch that didn't scratch either on the case or the bracelet like crazy with just daily wear.


----------



## Roadking1102

Today's selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

556 Weiss


----------



## deepsea03

556 Weiss


----------



## bgn!

Sinn 657 20180626 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Ahhhhh, watches feel so good


----------



## kyle72

Finally got one! A masterpiece.


----------



## burdy

0seeker0 said:


> On the idea of these comments, are the tegimented versions really that much more durable? I have never owned a watch that didn't scratch either on the case or the bracelet like crazy with just daily wear.


Yes: 




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

New arrival









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

near curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## michael_m

Left hand and right hand....gotta keep them wound


----------



## harry_flashman

Enjoying the sunset...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT_Bezel

gotta get me a 103 one of these days.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## traczu

Who doesn't want to be a Sinner


----------



## AndiS




----------



## michael_m

Finally took the stock rubber strap off and thinking of putting this on...so far, it's been all Natos and Zulus


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> Shannon: You`re not alone:
> I can`t decide. So I have 2 of them...


Huge congrats Andi
I feel the same, love them both 

Best Regards 
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Friday Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Trying a new strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

miss winter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

867 UTC LH Cargo on Horween Dublin


----------



## Phillyvice

836










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunico

Sinn 240... and a little friend munching on an AlphaShark Slim.









And yes, I completely messed up changing the date for Sunday 1 July.


----------



## K1M_I

Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in... Sold my U1 last winter and last weekend this one was up for auction with a price I couldn't resist, so I'm a sinner again


----------



## mrpete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hoppyjr

Oops...I did it again.....


----------



## bgn!

Sinn 657 20180704 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Spunwell

Happy Independence Day !!


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem




----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 for a hot sticky morning in Overland Park KC 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## bgn!

Sinn 657 20180705 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandersen10

Feel blessed to have already acquired my dream watch so early in my search, the Sinn 103 St Sa E:


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Watch Free Fall

I think that strap works, Mr. 556


----------



## digivandig




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

☝looking awesome on the silicone Dave 

Rocking the U1P for another scorching day in SoCal.












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Spring-Diver said:


> ☝looking awesome on the silicone Dave


Never would have thought about getting a 757 if it wasn't for you.
Now it's the 'go to' watch.:-!
Thanks Shannon!


----------



## nodnar

Chillin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

857 UTC LH Cargo on Horween Dublin in English Tan


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> Never would have thought about getting a 757 if it wasn't for you.
> Now it's the 'go to' watch.:-!
> Thanks Shannon!


Glad to help Dave 
The 757 is an awesome watch. I might pickup a S version to fill the void 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## deepsea03

AndiS said:


>


must.have.that.coffee.mug.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Heffdog116

Man, that Weiss is nice! Wish they had a Weiss version of the 556A or 856


----------



## Steve Allen

nodnar said:


> Chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch is yearning to get in the water!


----------



## Steve Allen

nodnar said:


> Chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch is yearning to get in the water!


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Heffdog116 said:


> Man, that Weiss is nice! Wish they had a Weiss version of the 556A or 856


Yes. A full lume white 856 would be stellar.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Spring-Diver said:


> Glad to help Dave
> The 757 is an awesome watch. I might pickup a S version to fill the void
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


"void" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## elbluemen

Got this one recently, could not resist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

On her new low key black PVD MN Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

topview by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## michael_m

New rubber strap...matches really close to the color of the dial.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## michael_m

Trying out an orange Zulu...sure is different


----------



## DrDarrow

My first (but certainly not my last) Sinn. LOVE THIS WATCH!!! Navi what??? lol


----------



## DrDarrow

View attachment 13295395

My first (but certainly not my last) Sinn. LOVE THIS WATCH!!! Navi what??? lol


----------



## DrDarrow

Sorry for the random double post. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on ToxicNATO


----------



## mizzy

My U1000 B


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## HamSamich9

Just got this beauty in today


----------



## Ruggs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar375

Running -2 for the last month

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## michael_m

Trying out a vintage Isofrane...


----------



## valuewatchguy

First time Sinn-er here. Enjoying it so far. Hasn't left my wrist in 5 days.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Hoppyjr said:


>


@Hoppyjr I have a quick question about your EZM3. Are there 2 different versions out there? The reason I ask is that I have a red date wheel font, count up bezel , and what looks like slightly larger index markings on the bezel insert. Sorry for the newbie Sinn question.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Roadking1102

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAFiredawg

Got rid of my Silicone strap for a custom Canvas.


----------



## 98z28

valuewatchguy said:


> @Hoppyjr I have a quick question about your EZM3. Are there 2 different versions out there? The reason I ask is that I have a red date wheel font, count up bezel , and what looks like slightly larger index markings on the bezel insert. Sorry for the newbie Sinn question.


Not Hoppy, but I have the same watch. There are two similar-looking versions: The EZM3 and the EZM3F. The one pictured is an EZM3F: https://www.sinn.de/mobile/en/Modell/EZM_3F.htm

You are describing the EZM3, which predates the EZM3F. The EZM3: https://www.sinn.de/mobile/en/Modell/EZM_3.htm


----------



## AndiS




----------



## gmgSR50

Trying my 157 on Rover Haven shell today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB

144St @work


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Hoppyjr

valuewatchguy said:


> @Hoppyjr I have a quick question about your EZM3. Are there 2 different versions out there? The reason I ask is that I have a red date wheel font, count up bezel , and what looks like slightly larger index markings on the bezel insert. Sorry for the newbie Sinn question.


Yes, 98z28 is correct.

The EZM3 was one of the original EZM watches. It has a dive bezel (one direction), thicker case back, numbers on dial, and red date wheel. It's a 500 meter diver.

The EZM3F is the Flieger (flyer/pilot) version. It uses the same case, but with a thinner case back and "only" 200 meters of water resistance. The dial is cleaner, date font is white, and the bezel is bi-directional, but still firm clicks.

I like both but prefer 3F as it most closely resembles the iconic EZM1.


----------



## trhall




----------



## nodnar

Mmmm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

Okay, never shared before but I received a new strap today and wanted to share how it looks on my U1-T SDR, hope you guys like it!


----------



## prateeko

Double post. Mods, please excuse and delete.


----------



## trhall




----------



## Tricky73

U1 on duty tonight


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## michael_m




----------



## shapz

656S









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Evening switch to the EZM9












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

356 on an Erica's Original MN strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clandestine-Camel




----------



## stockae92




----------



## michael_m




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crownw




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Steve Allen

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet! UX = King Diver


----------



## michael_m




----------



## _Ferdia_

michael_m said:


>


Would love to this this on a black ops strap










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Its a jungle out there ..


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Watch Free Fall

_Ferdia_ said:


> Would love to this this on a black ops strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Ta-da


----------



## _Ferdia_

Watch Free Fall said:


> Ta-da
> View attachment 13341363


Nice one 

Great looking combo and I'll bet it's really comfortable

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Trying out some new straps

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM3 with bead-blasted Toxic NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Spring-Diver

Saturday's choice 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Memorybabe62




----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m

Trying out a vintage Tropic....doesn't quite match the dial...










but it goes with the capsule


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnar

At the beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euphemus

Just picked up my first Sinn. A 103 St Sa. So far, loving the build quality and feel. Not loving the shiny case. Also, it's tall. Like wearing a little top hat on my wrist


----------



## deepsea03

Just returned from the Post Office - the 556 Weiss is off to a new owner in Cali


----------



## consum3r

[* Insert Caption Here *]

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Steve Allen

nodnar said:


> At the beach
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap! Details please


----------



## Eric_M




----------



## Roadking1102

U1P on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Steve Allen said:


> Nice strap! Details please


Thanks, it's a MiLTAT Perlon from Strapcode. Had it a few days, so far so good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

My first Sinn but it definitely won't be my last. Very impressive fit and finish, the dial is incredibly captivating and it's running under +1 spd so far.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shapz

Sinn 656-S









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Shades of grey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

The usual









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibo

My humble contribution...









...and first post on this forum!


----------



## nodnar

Very nice, welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu




----------



## warsh

Not a Sinn......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m

Wrist time for the 104...


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


>


Looking good. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Good Morning To You Too, Mr. 13 😎


----------



## Roadking1102

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Sinn 103 with handwinding Valjoux7760 from 1991 without a crown guard








- - - Updated - - -

Sinn 103 with handwinding Valjoux 7760 from 1991 without a crown guard


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Haven't found a strap yet that I didn't like on this watch.


----------



## WOXOF

856 UTC-another day at the office.

I think it was a forum post here where a member reviewed a Sinn after several years of working in a mine. I might have to do something similar for the energy industry.









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ibo

Considering the bezel and crystal material, that is pristine! Very nice, and very impressed.


----------



## 5277

old version Sinn 903 "navitimer" reddate















- - - Updated - - -

old version Sinn 903 "navitimer" reddate


----------



## harry_flashman

5277 said:


> Sinn 103 with handwinding Valjoux7760 from 1991 without a crown guard


That is a great watch! How much thinner is the 7760 versus the current edition, with the 7750 automatic?


----------



## 5277

@harry
the Sinn 103hd is 13,8mm high (very domed plexy)


----------



## sticky

U1 SDR


----------



## Watch Free Fall

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Starting to wonder if there's a strap that doesn't go with that watch? ;-)


----------



## nodnar

sticky said:


> U1 SDR
> 
> View attachment 13377397


I really like all the SDRs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## rapsac1971

756 on nato


----------



## mrandersen10

Sinn 103 St Sa E


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Time On My Hands

856 UTC Black


----------



## nodnar

Back on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Just need to take the plastic off...


----------



## 5277

Modern remake auf a 1997 icon








- - - Updated - - -

Modern remake auf a 1997 icon


----------



## rapsac1971

My Sinn 756 and 103 together, just before sending the 756 off to Germany for service.
The 756 has been used for some 13 years as a one watch, worn every day. It still looks good after the amount of usage.
Recently the 103 has taken its place as favoured watch.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

After selling this one and then seeing a couple days later that Sinn is raising their prices again, I decided I had to re-add it before chasing the next one on my list.

End links were noticeably looser this time because Sinn shipped it out with 1.5mm spring bars (wtf?!). Tried some 1.8s I had laying around but still too much play for my liking. Ended up ordering some 1.8mm Everest spring bars and they fit perfectly - no play at all this time.


----------



## rs2

20180814 019a by Ron Smith, on Flickr​


----------



## michael_m




----------



## rewind




----------



## Jasper110

Hi, im new to the forum and Sinn. Here's my U1 SDR on a slightly modded NDC strap.


----------



## Ragnar375

michael_m said:


> Just need to take the plastic off...


Love my Sinn! You have to take the plastic off! I had to go with rubber strap to not worry about scratches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

My U1000 B


----------



## michael_m




----------



## kilo40

- - - Updated - - -









556a on a Haveston M-1936 for Saturday...


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 all week!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil

Sinn 256










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandersen10




----------



## jaxf250

Just got my first Sinn this week! Can't believe how light it is for the size. Really nicely made piece. Going to be a favorite for a long time.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

jaxf250 said:


> Just got my first Sinn this week! Can't believe how light it is for the size. Really nicely made piece. Going to be a favorite for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are going to love it mate, they are a fantastic wearer and can take a belting.
Great on Iso or on the bracelet which is where i leave mine now...
Dave

- - - Updated - - -



jaxf250 said:


> Just got my first Sinn this week! Can't believe how light it is for the size. Really nicely made piece. Going to be a favorite for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are going to love it mate, they are a fantastic wearer and can take a belting.
Great on Iso or on the bracelet which is where i leave mine now...
Dave


----------



## michael_m




----------



## mwayned

Another EZM 10 in the house!


----------



## ceebee

Oh so legible










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m




----------



## sasilm2

Sinn at work! My work watch!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## michael_m




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

new leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

acdcz said:


> new leather strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

ceebee said:


> Oh so legible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is simply no competition for the UX.


----------



## CGSshorty

acdcz said:


> new leather strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great.


----------



## jaxf250

New straps arrived in long length: Kuki Flex with orange stitching and a Rios Firenze 1931 with white stitching. I like both - now time to wear them a bit and break them in.


----------



## WOXOF

jaxf250 said:


> New straps arrived in long length: Kuki Flex with orange stitching and a Rios Firenze 1931 with white stitching. I like both - now time to wear them a bit and break them in.
> View attachment 13418149
> 
> 
> View attachment 13418147


That orange stitch really pops with the dial. I'd say it's very reminiscent of the Lufthansa versions!


----------



## jaxf250

I have the original band of course with the orange stitching, but it is a little snug for my wrist, so I had to look for some longer-length alternatives to wear it on a daily basis. I may get some other custom straps in the near future as well. But these two will suit me fine for now.


WOXOF said:


> That orange stitch really pops with the dial. I'd say it's very reminiscent of the Lufthansa versions!


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

jaxf250 said:


> I have the original band of course with the orange stitching, but it is a little snug for my wrist, so I had to look for some longer-length alternatives to wear it on a daily basis. I may get some other custom straps in the near future as well. But these two will suit me fine for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Did you get the longer of the 2 bands for the EZM10....I have the longer and it could be longer, the shorter one I purchased for my son to use with 156.
They would be a far better band if they accommodated a 8 and 3/4" wrist.
The AD in Australia got extra links for 9" straight away when I purchased the tegimented ti bracelet.
All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

DaveandStu said:


> Did you get the longer of the 2 bands for the EZM10....I have the longer and it could be longer, the shorter one I purchased for my son to use with 156.
> They would be a far better band if they accommodated a 8 and 3/4" wrist.
> The AD in Australia got extra links for 9" straight away when I purchased the tegimented ti bracelet.
> All the best mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Here's the original strap along with the Kuki Flex to compare length. I didn't get the bracelet yet. Would like to buy one soon. How many extra links should I get with it, or do I have to order them as extras?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

jaxf250 said:


> Here's the original strap along with the Kuki Flex to compare length. I didn't get the bracelet yet. Would like to buy one soon. How many extra links should I get with it, or do I have to order them as extras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Gday mate, I'll be home tonight and lay out my bands as well and count links on bracelet.
What size is your wrist?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

DaveandStu said:


> Gday mate, I'll be home tonight and lay out my bands as well and count links on bracelet.
> What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


8.5 inches (216 mm)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

jaxf250 said:


> 8.5 inches (216 mm)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


All good that's why like myself the large leather sinn band just gets in a hole under keepers...I'll put a pic up tonight mate and count links allowing for max adjustment out..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## usctrojan

In the MINI 😃


----------



## sinner777

556


----------



## darklight111




----------



## michael_m




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## SMP_DON

CHILLIN WITH MY BUD


----------



## warsh

The 556 is really one of the great all rounders.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Just got this one today. The legibility is off the CHARTS!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

jaxf250 said:


> 8.5 inches (216 mm)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Gday mate...my wrist is pretty much the same...217 with tape firm..I've got 14 links in with adjustment full out..hope that helps,should you pick up the bracelet.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Model 303, which was discontinued long ago.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

DaveandStu said:


> Gday mate...my wrist is pretty much the same...217 with tape firm..I've got 14 links in with adjustment full out..hope that helps,should you pick up the bracelet.
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you for this. Sounds like we're the same size and from your picture it looks like a great fit. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

My new 6096, in before the price increase:









Box is so nice it deserves a pic also:


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Radharc said:


> My new 6096, in before the price increase:
> 
> View attachment 13427031
> 
> 
> Box is so nice it deserves a pic also:
> 
> View attachment 13427029


Great looking watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Moss28 said:


> Great looking watch!


Thanks! Yours too, brother.


----------



## kilo40

556A on a Haveston Carrier ...


----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR...on a very comfortable Zulu..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Today's theme is Red

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## nvrp813

jarlleif said:


> Today's theme is Red
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I might have to bite the bullet and order this new. I love the EZM 13, and they never seem to come up for sale preloved. Beautiful picture.


----------



## RSDA

Friend's outrageous new addition to the household, with 556i on gray Eulit Perlon Kristall.


----------



## michael_m

Finally took the rubber strap off


----------



## motzbueddel

U2 SDR for the day! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Should have been yesterday's pic but WUS was playing up and kept crashing on me.


----------



## michael_m

U1 with silver vintage Tropic


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## mikem2277

Something about the 556i and a grey strap that really pop! In this case a grey perlon.


----------



## jarlleif

nvrp813 said:


> I might have to bite the bullet and order this new. I love the EZM 13, and they never seem to come up for sale preloved. Beautiful picture.


Thanks! I actually bought this one preowned a few weeks ago (saved about 20-25 percent off of new). I don't think it was preloved as I could hardly find a scratch on it. Also both the rubber strap and bracelet still had some plastic stickers on the inside parts of the clasp. I'm not sure how often they go for sale, but I got this one about a day after I first saw it.

I love the watch. I'd highly recommend it. I think it will be my daily for a long time to come. The size is perfect, it goes with many straps, and it's so easy to read and use. If you buy it today you can still get in before the price increase! New pic just because.


----------



## rapsac1971

756 on timefactors nato


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nbsheeran

That_Turtle -- is that the special Watch Buys bead-blasted version? Do you like it? One of the (very few) drawbacks to me of the 103 is the polished finish, so I'm looking at this one also. I would appreciate any feedback you have for it.


----------



## Berkut

3369


----------



## marko114

Berkut said:


> 3369


Nice instruments?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Back in Heimat


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## That_Turtle

Yes, it is. I had the same dilemma with regard to the polished finish of the 103, but the bead blasted finish nicely amps up the toolishness of this watch. I love it.



nbsheeran said:


> That_Turtle -- is that the special Watch Buys bead-blasted version? Do you like it? One of the (very few) drawbacks to me of the 103 is the polished finish, so I'm looking at this one also. I would appreciate any feedback you have for it.


----------



## michael_m

Such a nice watch...


----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

My first Sinn just arrived.


----------



## michael_m

Njnjcfp88 said:


> My first Sinn just arrived.


Congrats...It'll probably not be your last.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

😀you’re probably spot on. The build quality is amazing. - and I got the entry level SINN.


----------



## fogbound

Njnjcfp88 said:


> My first Sinn just arrived.


Congratulations! The 556i on bracelet was my first Sinn also. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Yup, I think this MN works b-)


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Thanks Fogbound. I felt much more than 25% German taking it for a spin in my 560SL ....the 856 B-Uhr on a strap might be the one. Do you recommend buying these SINN watches in the pre- worn aftermarket ? I’m too broke to look. Or be tempted right now. Lol


----------



## Doulos Christos

757, a.k.a Time Tank


----------



## Njnjcfp88

757... a real Panzerwagon indeed.


----------



## rapsac1971

103 st sa on Hirsch James strap


----------



## michael_m




----------



## fogbound

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Thanks Fogbound. I felt much more than 25% German taking it for a spin in my 560SL ....the 856 B-Uhr on a strap might be the one. Do you recommend buying these SINN watches in the pre- worn aftermarket ? I'm too broke to look. Or be tempted right now. Lol


I would absolutely recommend looking at pre-loved pieces. A lot of members take great care of their timepieces and sometimes you find that gem you can't pass up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Wound this up


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## akr122

Mine.


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Trying out a green strap on the 13


----------



## rewind

Just received this.


----------



## michael_m

rewind said:


> View attachment 13461579
> 
> 
> Just received this.


Wow...nice looking watch!! Looks pretty intimidating


----------



## fast08

How strong is the bead blast finish? I hate those bright spots on the finish after use. I used to have that even nato straps can cause the finish to be polished at spots in time


That_Turtle said:


> Yes, it is. I had the same dilemma with regard to the polished finish of the 103, but the bead blasted finish nicely amps up the toolishness of this watch. I love it.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind




----------



## NM-1

rewind said:


> View attachment 13461931


If you want to sell one let me know.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Bruno28

My first Sinn 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

michael_m said:


>


Man I hope Sinn will bring this back in the future


----------



## michael_m

Starting the day with this...


----------



## nodnar

Bruno28 said:


> My first Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Excellent choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

New addition:


----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist:


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Fog, on those brown (cowhide?) straps your SINNs look awesome. Really a nice setup.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Time To Sell This, For Some Reason We Didn't Bond 🤔


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> New addition:


Congrats Dave 
Glad to see a T series back in your collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear

New (to me)









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind

Linear said:


> New (to me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


The "New to Me" are some times the best. Congrats! Looks great!.


----------



## rewind

sorry for my grammer


----------



## Linear

rewind said:


> The "New to Me" are some times the best. Congrats! Looks great!.


Thanks! It's my first Sinn. Now I'm starting to see what all the fuss is about 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Linear said:


> New (to me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


104 was my first also...then 103, 156, blah blah blah...it's a slippery slope...enjoy!


----------



## Linear

michael_m said:


> 104 was my first also...then 103, 156, blah blah blah...it's a slippery slope...enjoy!


So basically the 104 is the gateway drug of Sinns? LOL

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M

Just got word from RGM that my 356's first service has been completed, and it should be on its way home in a matter of days! 🙂


----------



## petethegreek

Doulos Christos said:


> New addition:


Well done and looks great!


----------



## sarbmaster

Linear said:


> So basically the 104 is the gateway drug of Sinns? LOL


I hope not... I may be in trouble


----------



## Doulos Christos

Got Sug?


----------



## michael_m

Doulos Christos said:


> Got Sug?


Double is the best I can do


----------



## Doulos Christos

michael_m said:


> Double is the best I can do


Excellent! You're Sinnin' in Sug!


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 for 9/11 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Spring-Diver said:


> EZM9 for 9/11


Such a beast of a watch. My favorite of the EZMs.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Radharc said:


> Such a beast of a watch. My favorite of the EZMs.


Thank you Radharc 

Agreed! EZM9 and my T1 are my favorite 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

The hard to get hold of 103 Herbert Mayer edition, shown here on a WatchGecko strap. Love this watch!


----------



## Roadking1102

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

watchesoff said:


> The hard to get hold of 103 Herbert Mayer edition, shown here on a WatchGecko strap. Love this watch!
> 
> View attachment 13472919


You have exceptional taste. :-!
Stunning watch. Very cool hands. b-)
Sinn really should do a re-make of this one.


----------



## RSDA

New arrival today. Of course, I initially put it on backwards.

Now I can finally go on that 500m dive.


----------



## RSDA

*-*

-


----------



## Genco

Sinn 856 UTC on a textured linen Crown and Buckle perlon strap.


----------



## DummySmacks

It's been a while, but this has been on the wrist pretty much everyday.


----------



## watchesoff

Thanks, I agree 

You know I'm pretty sure Sinn will make you a limited edition config. You just need to get 50 or more friends together!



Doulos Christos said:


> You have exceptional taste. :-!
> Stunning watch. Very cool hands. b-)
> Sinn really should do a re-make of this one.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind




----------



## Donlab

This cutie just came in the other day.


----------



## michael_m

U1 on a vintage Tropic


----------



## nodnar

Bed time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

Just got this and I'm really liking it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eric_M

Just back from getting serviced. Really liking it on the MN strap.


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Berkut

3370


----------



## michael_m

U1 in disguise


----------



## horhay86

My one Sinn,love it 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

I guess these pictures show my Sinn as well, kind of. 













OK at least one for reals:







(Come to think of it, it also features a drink. Beyond help I guess.)


----------



## nodnar

Undeterred in Seattle weather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82

great shot!


----------



## watchesoff

The 103 on a Two Stitch Straps strap on top of a big camera, because why not!


----------



## watchesoff

*double post* [sigh]


----------



## michael_m




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Pro to start the work week 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## e46dxyan

It's Fall season in CA, switched to bracelet


----------



## e46dxyan

It's Fall season in CA, switched to bracelet


----------



## autofiend




----------



## AndiS




----------



## purples

I forgot to post this earlier, but after waiting for six months, I finally got my 104W. Even the AD I ordered it from was surprised that they got the watch as Sinn apparently had/has some production issues; the delivery times for 104s on Sinn's website have been saying two weeks or more since I ordered mine. But the watch looks really nice and the dial is flawless. b-)









Of course, it shipped with the wrong bracelet and the wait time for the correct one was two months. Still have one month to go...


----------



## nodnar

AndiS said:


>


Really looks good on that brushed H-Link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

AndiS said:


>


I absolutely love my 757 UTC, in fact, wearing it as I write this. But your Diapal is a real stunner, my friend. We're talking grail territory there.
dP


----------



## Everyworks

856 non UTC lume shot.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## 74notserpp

Everyworks said:


> 856 non UTC lume shot.
> View attachment 13489341





michael_m said:


>


You can never have too many lume shots IMO. 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I have a black 104 but I cannot lie; I like the white 104.


----------



## AndiS

Thanks a lot for the compliments for the 757 Diapal ! 
It`s my favorite Sinn. 
Today ;-)


----------



## AndiS

Thanks a lot for the compliments for the 757 Diapal ! 
It`s my favorite Sinn. 
Today ;-)


----------



## sticky




----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Spring-Diver

Fresh in from crown service 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Busy doing nothing 😂


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65

Just got this in U1 sdr on OEM Rubber


----------



## 74notserpp

U1 SE









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcleod

It even enjoys desk diving.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## michael_m

Left wrist...








Right wrist...








gotta keep'em wound


----------



## jaychung

Got the new EMZ3 a month ago!


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

My 103 high over northern Germany!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Clark Kent

Vintage 903 with red date


----------



## Clark Kent

Vintage 903 with red date


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

903 Lemania 1873 I just took delivery of on Friday!














Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

New (to me) EO strap arrived today. Super comfortable!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

556A









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## paulyosh




----------



## tinman143

656a

Good morning sinners.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Rice and Gravy

I decided to try this watchgecko tropic rubber strap that I got for a watch I've since returned. I love it.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## stockae92

not my first but my only and my fav Sinn


----------



## iheri




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

I see the red door and I want it painted black.


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Pure Sinn .... on the ToxicNATO's ShizNit BlackOut 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Pure Sinn .... on the ToxicNATO's ShizNit BlackOut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 9 is a stunna Shannon on that combo, actually i havent seen you not match it up yet and not like it.
makes me want to do a dial swap on my 10 to a 9 ....very clear and clean piece mate.
Dave


----------



## Spring-Diver

D P ....;( Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> The 9 is a stunna Shannon on that combo, actually i havent seen you not match it up yet and not like it.
> makes me want to do a dial swap on my 10 to a 9 ....very clear and clean piece mate.
> Dave


Thanks Dave!

I'll have to agree with you. It hasn't met a strap it doesn't like. Keep your 10 and buy a 9 

Cheers


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


>


Beautiful 156..I never wore mine enough on its bracelet. 
Yours looks fantastic Andi.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Today an old Sinn with Valjoux 7740
I called it "4C" means Chronograph/Calender/Computer/Chronometer ;o)


----------



## darklight111




----------



## jarlleif




----------



## AndiS




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## acdcz

Which bracelet do tou think will better ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

U1 saying good night


----------



## nodnar

acdcz said:


> Which bracelet do tou think will better ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


H-link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 professional on leather strap today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

acdcz said:


> Which bracelet do tou think will better ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me the fine link. The polished end links suit better overall

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

She's on a rubber strap today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Spring-Diver

Still rocking the 9 ?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt_Water

They look really good in black & white!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Salt_Water said:


> They look really good in black & white!


Welcome aboard Salt Water 

Sinn watches are the "Standard" for tool watches!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Masse

#066 on silicon bracelet. Love this watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## river bum

Trying this out on Blue Zulu...


----------



## misterpeanut

Ezm 3F on a Nato


----------



## michael_m




----------



## mizzy

Sunny autumn day


----------



## Moss28

A beautiful fall day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Nice outside today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## nodnar

Great day in Seattle (that is to say not raining, much)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacticacidjunky




----------



## narchibald

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 13519611


This one is looking great with that strap!


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> Sunny autumn day


Mizzy, that one is awesome mate!
10 for me, have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregL385

I just received it today. It has been on my wrist the ENTIRE time I have received it. I am just absolutely in love with this thing. I am so happy my first german watch was this 104.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semiotech

My 156 on a sunny day. I had it fully restored but the bezel is just so easy to damage!


----------



## 98z28

Countdown to reapplication of sunscreen for the kiddos done with German precision and toughness. 

EZM3F on a bond nato.


----------



## nodnar

Fall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## 5277

nearly 5 months to 30th birthday.
And looks like day 1


----------



## Roadking1102

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Sinner_666

Forgive me friends for I have just Sinned.


----------



## Sinner_666

View attachment 13551385
View attachment 13551387
View attachment 13551389

Forgive me friends for I have just Sinned.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Feels nice to own Sinn again. Went with something simple to have a nice going out to dinner watch for my upcoming return trip to Iceland with my wifey.


----------



## Topdude

Gorgeous!


----------



## ceebee

Had this on all week. Just so nice to not have to wind and set an automatic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Memento Vivere

One more. Love how classy this watch is.


----------



## consum3r

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Topdude

crosspost:

UX on Hirsch Paul waterproof strap


----------



## bpax




----------



## MartiVltori

Here is my 104.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Perfect for this drizzly Saturday












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EROKS

Sinn 856 Italic Blue. Love the deep dark blue color!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Switch to the U1 Pro 





















Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Post No.100 is my old Sinn Navitimer


----------



## Jasper110

U1 wet and dry. Yesterday and today


----------



## Jasper110

Spring-Diver said:


> Switch to the U1 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the U1 Pro...if only I had one


----------



## michael_m

156 now...









...T2 later today


----------



## Sinner_666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the week with my blue Sinn 103 on OEM silicon strap.

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Trying out a vintage MN with Mr. 1.1


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Crown & Buckle Marina strap










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

AndiS said:


>


Ah, my inspiration. Looking good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## watchesoff

I bought a couple of "reversed leather" straps from Two Stitch Straps for the 103 and 104.


----------



## Mreal75

watchesoff said:


> I bought a couple of "reversed leather" straps from Two Stitch Straps for the 103 and 104.
> 
> View attachment 13564601
> 
> 
> View attachment 13564603


Love those shots, the suede straps look great! May I ask what camera/lighting setup you are using? The dials look razor sharp!


----------



## watchesoff

Thanks! I used a Sigma 105mm macro on a Canon 5d, but any modern DSLR would do! For lighting I have a small LED panel that I put off to one side and bounce the light around using pieces of white card  Shots are taken on a tripod for maximum sharpness.



Mreal75 said:


> Love those shots, the suede straps look great! May I ask what camera/lighting setup you are using? The dials look razor sharp!


----------



## Mreal75

watchesoff said:


> Thanks! I used a Sigma 105mm macro on a Canon 5d, but any modern DSLR would do! For lighting I have a small LED panel that I put off to one side and bounce the light around using pieces of white card  Shots are taken on a tripod for maximum sharpness.


Thanks for the info! I've been looking into macro lenses and your shots are really pushing me to the brink. Amazing stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

U1 with modded bezel at dusk
View attachment 13566673


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Have To Try The New MN On Everything 😎







(Sinn 857 UTC VFR, Erika's Vintage MN)


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## myke

Sinn U 1. 2011 model filly regimented new to me yesterday!


----------



## Jasper110

exc-hulk said:


>


Nice UX! And not one that's readily available either.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Evening stroll...


----------



## Sinner_666

The 356 enjoying the weather:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

Perfect alignment. Lasted a whole 1/4 of a second.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrills

857 utc - girlfriend is in flight school, heading up for a practice flight.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional for a hot day in SoCal












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## michael_m

T2 in the morning


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## nodnar

michael_m said:


> T2 in the morning


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Enjoying the beach in SoCal. The U212 is keeping great time.


----------



## watchesoff

Nice! This should be my next Sinn 



Watch Free Fall said:


> Have To Try The New MN On Everything 😎
> (Sinn 857 UTC VFR, Erika's Vintage MN)


----------



## hendryyyy

First day.


----------



## hendryyyy

View attachment 13579279


First day.


----------



## Steve Allen

exc-hulk said:


>


At the Sinn showroom?


----------



## soufiane

Love the 104

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Bruno28

U1 SE and U1









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

exc-hulk said:


>


Great photo of the UX.


----------



## mattsbeers

556 ready for fall.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Rocking the ToxicNATO's Rogue BlackOut 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Steve Allen said:


> Great photo of the UX.


 Thank you Sir.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

I love fall.


----------



## traczu

Arrived yesterday


----------



## Rice and Gravy

acdcz said:


> Which bracelet do tou think will better ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed from your signature that you have the 556 and 104, which is where I assume the 2 bracelets shown came from? Are the bracelets from those 2 models interchangeable?


----------



## AndiS




----------



## paulyosh




----------



## acdcz

Rice and Gravy said:


> I noticed from your signature that you have the 556 and 104, which is where I assume the 2 bracelets shown came from? Are the bracelets from those 2 models interchangeable?


You mean the H-link bracelet from 556 and 104. I can sure there were diffirent bracelet. My 556 was older model from 2011 and 104 was newer 2017. The bracelet for 104 was thicker and heavier and the endlink was diffirent, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Spring-Diver

exc-hulk said:


>


Love this combo 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

I'm digging the black and blue combo 



















EZM9 Wanted a strap change too 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tophat291

U1 S.... arrived today. Love it!


----------



## Tophat291

Double post... apologies


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tophat291 said:


> View attachment 13594717
> 
> 
> U1 S.... arrived today. Love it!


Congrats!!! Such a stealthy Bad A$$ piece

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

Dupe...


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## paulyosh

Ugh...those UX photos are seriously making me want another UX - should never have sold mine. Or the U1 for that matter...


----------



## paulyosh

Ugh...those UX photos are seriously making me want another UX - should never have sold mine. Or the U1 for that matter...


----------



## nodnar

paulyosh said:


> Ugh...those UX photos are seriously making me want another UX - should never have sold mine. Or the U1 for that matter...


As long as you got a U something, U2 looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

nodnar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you thinking: "It's time to get a new dog"?


----------



## traczu




----------



## nodnar

Steve Allen said:


> Are you thinking: "It's time to get a new dog"?


Goodness no, he's actually a pretty good dog, house dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

I know I already have 100 different wrist shots, but I can't help myself.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Lead On, Mr. 13 b-)







(Erika's Swick MN)


----------



## jarlleif

Watch Free Fall said:


> Lead On, Mr. 13
> View attachment 13598745


Is that an Arcteryx sweater? If so I have the same one and your excellent taste in watches also extends to outerwear.

Also. I'm very tempted to pick up one of those Erika's Originals straps. It looks fantastic.


----------



## michael_m

Ready for Halloween


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tophat291

Two very reliable things...


----------



## Watch Free Fall

jarlleif said:


> Is that an Arcteryx sweater? If so I have the same one and your excellent taste in watches also extends to outerwear.
> 
> Also. I'm very tempted to pick up one of those Erika's Originals straps. It looks fantastic.


b-) Good eye on the Arc. sweater for today's good times |>.

IMHO, the MN Swick looks better on one's wrist than a photo, the stitching texture and subtle striped colors take this MN to the next level, highly recommended.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

x2


----------



## Tophat291

My U212


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

The timeless 103 st acrylic on my slim 6.25" wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfisti

Sinn 155 Japanese LE.


----------



## michael_m

Was going to put the SDR bezel on and decided to try the U2 without the bezel...it's different


----------



## Steve Allen

michael_m said:


> Was going to put the SDR bezel on and decided to try the U2 without the bezel...it's different


How thick is the sapphire?


----------



## Berkut

7654


----------



## michael_m

Steve Allen said:


> How thick is the sapphire?


Just checked and the side wall is 1.96mm thick. That does not account for the domed area.


----------



## michael_m

Steve Allen said:


> How thick is the sapphire?


Just checked and the side wall is 1.96mm think. That does not account for the domed area.


----------



## grifball

Here's a shot from Monday, parked during rush hour on my way to Redbar.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

For a while this was a watch in search of a strap. But recently have been experimenting with few new options. This iteration -- winter camo nato :- )


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning Sinners ☕










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Goodness....


----------



## eleven pass




----------



## michael_m




----------



## AndiS




----------



## ca_ng

EROKS said:


> View attachment 13557073
> 
> 
> Sinn 856 Italic Blue. Love the deep dark blue color!


Congrats, please share more pictures of the 856 I B!

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 for a chilly fall day in Denver












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Seriously contemplating that EZM9 or 10. What a cool instrument watch! Would dig a updated review, accuracy for instance.


----------



## Tophat291




----------



## Spring-Diver

Starting the day with the T1












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Scout said:


> Seriously contemplating that EZM9 or 10. What a cool instrument watch! Would dig a updated review, accuracy for instance.


Micro review...in random order 

After 11 months it still looks new, the tegimented titanium is the real deal. Like all EZM's, legibility is great. The crown is buttery smooth. Lume is good enough, readable at 6:00 am. It's a strap monster, I've yet to see a strap that doesn't look good on it. Bezel clicks are nice in positive with zero slop. It's keeping good time, +6 seconds a day. My U1 Professional has the same movement, SW200, it's +1 seconds a day. Would I buy it again? Hell yes!!!

If I could change one thing, drilled lugs. Otherwise this is a perfect watch for me.

Edit: Color is another reason I love it.

The tegimented titanium is much darker than typical titanium, although I'm not sure why my T1's tegimented bezel is not the same color?




















Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Thanks for the great update and pics! Surprised as neither of the titanium cases have drilled lugs. Dig the hand set on the T1 very much, but man that sapphire lume does bezel is super cool.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Glad to help Scout 

Still rocking the T1 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

Blue pip, needs a service?

Lovely watch!


----------



## Topdude

Blue pip, needs a service?

Lovely watch!


----------



## masqueman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a top day guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

An old model










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## traczu

Different shades of Sinn


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Spring-Diver

Topdude said:


> Blue pip, needs a service?
> 
> Lovely watch!


Thanks 
No service needed yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Back to the 9 today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Trying the U2 on a Horween strap...








The strap dressed it up, but it's still a tool watch...


----------



## Level.5x

Good ol' trusty Sinn 556i










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smuj70

Hey, love your pics and am considering a Toshi strap for my 856UTC. Can I ask about the deployant clasp. Did you fit that yourself as Toshi seems not to offer this service? And which clasp is it? Is it from the Sinn rubber strap? Have been looking for a deployant Sinn like yours but cannot find. 
Thanks in advance. Richard



myrr said:


> Sinn 857 non-utc with an awesome Toshi strap - (thanks Rich you rock!)
> 
> View attachment 1386044
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386045
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386048


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## myrr

smuj70 said:


> Hey, love your pics and am considering a Toshi strap for my 856UTC. Can I ask about the deployant clasp. Did you fit that yourself as Toshi seems not to offer this service? And which clasp is it? Is it from the Sinn rubber strap? Have been looking for a deployant Sinn like yours but cannot find.
> Thanks in advance. Richard


Welcome to the forum..... So Toshi did do the straps, just reach out to him directly. The clasp is from Sinn, comes with their silicone straps. You can find them used occasionally, or perhaps buy the clasp direct from Watchbuys.


----------



## RSDA

Happy Friday.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Sinner_666

All dome all day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Beautiful day in SoCal 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## exc-hulk

Spring-Diver said:


> Beautiful day in SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunner !


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Spring-Diver

exc-hulk said:


>


Great photo Phil

Love that UX S 
The custom bezel, like the U1 Professional, makes it perfect.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## Scout

U212 blends into all the Italian tech!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plarmium

Last Friday I was at the Frankfurt headquarters and picked up the new U1 B blue silicone strap for my U2 C. I like it even better than the red silicone strap i normally use in combination with the watch.









Sorry for the dust ...


----------



## plarmium

[double post]


----------



## Spring-Diver

plarmium said:


> Last Friday I was at the Frankfurt headquarters and picked up the new U1 B blue silicone strap for my U2 C. I like it even better than the red silicone strap i normally use in combination with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 13635141
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dust ...


U2 perfection right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

plarmium said:


> Last Friday I was at the Frankfurt headquarters and picked up the new U1 B blue silicone strap for my U2 C. I like it even better than the red silicone strap i normally use in combination with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 13635141
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dust ...


Wow! Such a rare and magical piece!


----------



## masqueman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Yup, An 857 Day b-)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

plarmium said:


> Last Friday I was at the Frankfurt headquarters and picked up the new U1 B blue silicone strap for my U2 C. I like it even better than the red silicone strap i normally use in combination with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 13635141
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dust ...


That's gold mate....beautiful sinn

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Spring-Diver

Back to the grind 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Scout

Trusty tools


----------



## AndiS




----------



## 5277

Sinn Navitimer with Valjoux 7740


----------



## doowadiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sebast975

Been wanting this for a while and just pulled the trigger. Still playing around with straps / bracelets trying to find the best match.

Rubber strap from a Monta Triumph I used to own 







Leather NATO 







Leather two-piece







Just for the hell of it I thought I'd try my Rolex OP bracelet on it and it sort of fits...you can see some space on the top and bottom where it meets the case. Not sure yet if this is going to annoy me enough to take it off.


----------



## Alexw

Level.5x said:


> Good ol' trusty Sinn 556i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hi, what strap is this?

Thanks!

alex


----------



## 74notserpp

Time to fire up the barbie









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Alexw said:


> Hi, what strap is this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> alex


Hi Alex,

Made by Catalyst Leatherworks! Red Horween Cavalier leather









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## watchcrank_tx

U200 SDR:


----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Spring-Diver

Baseball ⚾ for breakfast in Las Vegas












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

First winter exposure for the U2....looking forward to many more


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Alexw

Level.5x said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Made by Catalyst Leatherworks! Red Horween Cavalier leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hi Catalyst, Thank you!!!

Alex


----------



## Alexw

Level.5x said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Made by Catalyst Leatherworks! Red Horween Cavalier leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hi Catalyst, Thank you!!!

Alex


----------



## autofiend




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Toolwatch from 1986


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still rocking the T1B on black silicone 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84

My new (used) 144 hanging dangerously above a stone floor.


----------



## paulyosh

Coffee - the most critical food group...


----------



## paulyosh

...


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Spring-Diver

Switch to the EZM9 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Sinn nightcore and Sigma










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Last nights full moon lume 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jarlleif

Happy Sinnful Thanksgiving to anyone celebrating!


----------



## mizzy

These days ;-)


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## 74notserpp

New to me, UX SDR Special Forces









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great Saturday Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

Having some fun with some UV light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

74notserpp said:


> New to me, UX SDR Special Forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


You're going to love it, mate! The UX: King of the Diver's watches


----------



## 74notserpp

It hasn't left my wrist so far and is growing on me very quickly. 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

sure


----------



## electorn

This is mine, currently in for a service with an independent. Its nice to see the innards for once!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## jaxf250

Switched to the black ops strap today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Lume shot









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Flew out to Kansas City today....damn it's cold out here 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

74notserpp said:


> It hasn't left my wrist so far and is growing on me very quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Wait until you get to tell people some of the amazing (second-to-none) technology and features of this timepiece!
Enjoy!

PS Does 'Proud Preston' mean anything to you?


----------



## 74notserpp

Steve Allen said:


> Wait until you get to tell people some of the amazing (second-to-none) technology and features of this timepiece!
> Enjoy!
> 
> PS Does 'Proud Preston' mean anything to you?


Thanks Steve!
Haven't heard of Proud Preston before, but just read a little about it. The nickname for the City of Preston in Lancashire, England. 
Once described as "a pretty town with an abundance of gentry in it, commonly called Proud Preston".
I am from the land Down Under, but I have the same initials as on the City Coat of Arms  









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

UX lume









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattsbeers

My new 104. The perfect watch?


----------



## Spring-Diver

mattsbeers said:


> View attachment 13673481
> 
> 
> My new 104. The perfect watch?


Congrats Matt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the rest of the work week 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Herbert and Karl,always good to have friends.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## doowadiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mepaleo

Long time lurker, first time poster. This just 556i on bracelet arrived today and it was love at first sight. So excited, I had to post a pic.


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

104


----------



## nodnar

mepaleo said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This just 556i on bracelet arrived today and it was love at first sight. So excited, I had to post a pic.
> 
> View attachment 13677655


Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

mepaleo said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This just 556i on bracelet arrived today and it was love at first sight. So excited, I had to post a pic.


Welcome to Watchuseek. Lovely watch, and great photo. |>b-)


----------



## 5277

Modern EZM times today


----------



## CDS




----------



## mepaleo

Yep... no leaks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy

mepaleo said:


> Yep... no leaks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Furry water?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


>


Excellent taste my friend 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## lightspire




----------



## AndiS

SpringDiver: ;-)


----------



## AndiS

Spring Diver: ;-)


----------



## 74notserpp

AndiS said:


> SpringDiver: ;-)


Impressive. Most impressive. 
A Great collection you have there!

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


> SpringDiver: ;-)


Hey Andi...throw a pic up with all the Sinn chronos..the SZ01's etc you've got some beauties mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

I love Sinn watches.
This is from 1989


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> SpringDiver: ;-)


Damn!!! 

Where's the EZM9 & 10?


----------



## Brucy

Relaxing with the dog


----------



## DaveandStu

5277 said:


> I love Sinn watches.
> This is from 1989
> View attachment 13686559


Loved my 156...great piece mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Damn!!!
> 
> Where's the EZM9 & 10?


Plus the 140st??...come on andi 
Put them up mate!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Double.up!


----------



## AndiS

Take that !










The others are in the safe, so I can`t take a group picture.
Sorry for that.

(Pic: It`s a 140a)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sunday's choice 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet




----------



## 5277

Sinn 656 from 2006


----------



## doowadiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Loofa

103 with matte case










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## 5277

Oh yes today is speedy tuesday.
Ok here we go ;o)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## AndiS




----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


> Take that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The others are in the safe, so I can`t take a group picture.
> Sorry for that.
> 
> (Pic: It`s a 140a)


Its a Pearler mate!!


----------



## scooby

Just picked up the Sinn240st. This watch, in person, has seriously impressed me. Wears a lot better than its dimensions dictate due to the short lug to lug. I have a 7 inch wrist. The dial is just stunning. Way better in person. I'm in love.


----------



## Nesoni

I've just received from Clover strap, new suit for my 103. Extremely satisfied with the quality and general look









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

From today and 1989


----------



## 5277

Today first day outside with my 103st C


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## 5277

Sinn 156 a 43mm watch from 1989 price in 89 was 350$ this times a little bit more ;o)


----------



## 5277

ah,powered by Lemania 5100


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## doowadiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love it Chris 

I'm really looking forward to seeing it at the Irvine Roadshow in a few months 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still wearing the U1 Pro 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

On my tiny 6.25 inch wrists.


----------



## Bruno28

Just got this baby. 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

So simple,so good readable,anti magnetic.....
It`s a 656 from 2006


----------



## Spring-Diver

I just love this one












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Just got my 140a LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

franco60 said:


> Just got my 140a LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats on that Bad Boy!!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Yipe1000

Still life with new (to me) 556 and matchy matchy coffee mug.


----------



## Grover38

Getting the U1 away from the desk for some much needed sunshine.


----------



## nodnar

Just put it on something a bit more festive for the holidays. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

franco60 said:


> Just got my 140a LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a cool watch. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Tools, necessary to survive Monday









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Yes,it counts perfect.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Brekel

Just bought this beauty










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## mattsbeers

So many nice pieces. My new blue 104...


----------



## mattsbeers

So many nice pieces. My new blue 104...
View attachment 13710493


----------



## Bruno28

My Sinn Trio. 
From someone that thought the U1 was just a dream and couldnt justify the price for it. Never thought I would own one, managed to own 3 within a few months. This hobby is dangerous to the bank account.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Have a nice day Sinners!
My 2 weeks old 103 Sa BE


----------



## 5277

It was cold,it was dark.
I will call it : artwork ;o)


----------



## kamonjj

Running partner for today


----------



## mattsbeers

Very nice!


----------



## mattsbeers

I love the black U1.



Bruno28 said:


> My Sinn Trio.
> From someone that thought the U1 was just a dream and couldnt justify the price foe it. Never though I would own one, managed to own 3 within a few months. This hobby is dangerous to the bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

My 903 in the winter sun


----------



## michael_m




----------



## 5277

My 103 handwinding from 1989


----------



## jaychung

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy

ello

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 74notserpp

U1 B T on black rubber









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025

My Sinn


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bear1845

EZM3. Might have to flip it soon to fund something else. Probably going to regret it. PM if interested.


----------



## 5277

for me a "Exitwatch"


----------



## jovani




----------



## 74notserpp

U1 B T, Day 2 on the wrist.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmwr

This one is a bit unusual......


----------



## kamonjj

Morning run today


----------



## michael_m

Stacking wood with the U2


----------



## 41Mets

Reacquired this. Of all the Sinn watches I've owned, something about this is special in a different way. Just looks so crisp to me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Sunday morning errands









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Have a nice Sinn-day evening!


----------



## hbr245b

Seen at Watchbuys roadshow in NYC this weekend









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Enjoying the day in SoCal.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Just joined the U1-P party!


----------



## 5277

From the good old Helmut Sinn times


----------



## AndiS

My new 103 St C: 
One of only 100...


----------



## AndiS

My new 103 St C: 
One of only 100...


----------



## jaxf250

Custom strap in distressed Grey alligator from Aaron Bespoke arrived. Very well made and comfortable!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

The Sinn 756 UTC diapal i bought in 2006


----------



## Spring-Diver

74notserpp said:


> U1 B T on black rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Perfect on the black silicone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> My new 103 St C:
> One of only 100...


Congrats Andi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

jaxf250 said:


> Custom strap in distressed Grey alligator from Aaron Bespoke arrived. Very well made and comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

This one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Spring-Diver said:


> Perfect on the black silicone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. I think the black silicone works well with the black elements on the hands and date wheel too.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Great combo Spring-diver!


----------



## stockae92

EZM 1.1 on comfy denim strap


----------



## 5277

Good morning to you ;o)


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Bobmwr said:


> This one is a bit unusual......
> 
> View attachment 13720585


ZTZ right crown, that's mighty rare, I remember seeing there were only 3 made? (EZM1 I see you originally made this page, hats off to you)
I bet your story of aquiring this is a good one! 
No need to say enjoy, how could you not already be? ;-)


----------



## birdlaw

Christmas came early as I just got my 104 today. Absolutely love it! When I looked at it online, I wasn't crazy about the syringe hands, but when I saw them today, I've actually became a huge fan. What beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Spring-Diver

74notserpp said:


> Cheers. I think the black silicone works well with the black elements on the hands and date wheel too.
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Agreed 
That's how I wear my T1B 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

@SpringDiver: WOW- Looks great !


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Agreed
> That's how I wear my T1B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinn sure can do blue! Great pic Shannon....Ive bought a couple of other brands lately Sinn blue dial is my next for sure..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

birdlaw said:


> Christmas came early as I just got my 104 today. Absolutely love it! When I looked at it online, I wasn't crazy about the syringe hands, but when I saw them today, I've actually became a huge fan. What beautiful craftsmanship!
> 
> View attachment 13732259
> 
> 
> View attachment 13732261


Congrats birdlaw! I don't know why, but the syringue hands are the most legible ones IMO. And very nice ...


----------



## Moss28

836 on a chilly morning









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy




----------



## Bear1845

I wish I was wearing this one. Digging the blue dial with black bezel.


----------



## Lord99

acdcz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo!


----------



## Sinner_666

All hands moving:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Nesoni

Afternoon nap









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Almost Christmas!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m_ceaiu




----------



## Steve Allen

exc-hulk said:


>


'The Legend'!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Lord99

Merry Christmas to every Sinner!


----------



## newboy4128

Thank you, I’ve been waiting for someone to post this watch.


----------



## newboy4128

Thank you, I've been waiting for someone to post this watch.


mattsbeers said:


> So many nice pieces. My new blue 104...
> View attachment 13710493


----------



## franco60

140a on the deck of USS Midway









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Beautiful sunny Christmas weather









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert

Sinn 857 UTC VFR. My first Sinn - a Christmas present to myself. The lume on this watch is amazing. I'm very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## 5277

Again 756 Diapal


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC on BC Nato.
dP


----------



## lostboys

My 3H and the 1.1









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## masqueman

the T2B...I've nicknamed the Terminator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Current rotation


----------



## 5277

Please Sinn next EZM crown to the other side ;o)


----------



## Spring-Diver

exc-hulk said:


>


That is the coolest UX I've ever seen 

Was this a complete custom from Sinn?



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Loving this one 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere

Can't get enough.


----------



## traczu

Like the new watch.


----------



## franco60

140A Limited Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

franco60 said:


> 140A Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like a perfect watch for slaving at the lake house 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## cle_steve

Sinn when you're outdoors


----------



## ChronoSage

End of the year shot








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

This evening wearing the ToxicNATO's Jungle Green ShizNit












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Spring-Diver said:


> This evening wearing the ToxicNATO's Jungle Green ShizNit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Awesome. The 836 looks great on NATO.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy

A day out


----------



## AndiS

@ Spring-Diver:
CONGRATS for the 836 - it´s so beautiful ! 

Here my military collection:


----------



## AndiS

sorry-double....


----------



## Lord99

Last pic of the 103 BE this year... Wishing you all a Sinful, Happy New Year!


----------



## exc-hulk

bombproof for new years eve


----------



## exc-hulk

double post


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> @ Spring-Diver:
> CONGRATS for the 836 - it´s so beautiful !
> 
> Here my military collection:


Thank you Andi  I highly recommend one 

Wow! That is a awesome trio you have there 


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Ringing in the New Year 










See you next year 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Spring-Diver said:


> Ringing in the New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you next year
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Just. Yes. So clean..... Love it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

jaxf250 said:


> Just. Yes. So clean..... Love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you 

I have a feeling this will be very popular 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Happy New Year folks!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdisplay

Just sold this one last week and I already miss it

Rare Sinn 809 tritium Dial.


----------



## ChronoSage

Happy New Year!

2 more sleeps until the arrival of that special someone who this Sinn would eventually be passed on to... 103 for 01-03-2019... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

exc-hulk said:


> bombproof for new years eve


Exactly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## posaune76

104 St Sa I B just came today & joins my NOMOS & Damasko in the German-heavy daily lineup.

Happy New Year!


----------



## 5277

Happy new year


----------



## michael_m

Happy New Year!


----------



## ChronoSage

"Welcome to this world little guy. Daddy's Sinn 103 St will be yours when you grow up..." #blessed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygibson

ChronoSage said:


> "Welcome to this world little guy. Daddy's Sinn 103 St will be yours when you grow up..." #blessed
> 
> View attachment 13765677
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats sir - keep those watches, and pass them down. They mean a lot.

I was gift my great grandfathers pocket watch at my wedding this year. I will always treasure it.


----------



## DaveandStu

ChronoSage said:


> "Welcome to this world little guy. Daddy's Sinn 103 St will be yours when you grow up..." #blessed
> 
> View attachment 13765677
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New lad in the world..safe and sound..big congrats to your wife and yourself mate...now the fun begins( I actually mean that..one minute you have 3 squawking eating, pooping machines under 4..and then they are in their 20's telling you how the world works!)
Enjoy fatherhood..
All the best Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Pulling up stumps with a "water" while dozer cools off..so bloody hot over here...
HAGNY guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

My new 103 St C limited edition.
Cheers from Germany and a happy new year! 
Daniel /@daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Back to work this morning










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Oncle Herbert


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## unsub073




----------



## GoodLord

Toni Crouton said:


> My new 103 St C limited edition.
> Cheers from Germany and a happy new year!
> Daniel /@daniels_watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Happy New Year to you too Toni.

Lovely photographs, and I especially love that middle strap (the one flanking the rusty chains). May I ask who makes that?

GL


----------



## Toni Crouton

GoodLord said:


> Happy New Year to you too Toni.
> 
> Lovely photographs, and I especially love that middle strap (the one flanking the rusty chains). May I ask who makes that?
> 
> GL


Thanks very much.
That grey strap and the beige one are from @bandrbands. Very good Italian leather straps at a reasonable price. Check them out on IG and tell Barry I said hi.
Best regards

Took one today with the Halios Seaforth GMT leather strap - like it better to the similar looking one from Sinn.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

Great pictures and even better watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

here are my ones


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a top day guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Sinn 656 from 2006


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Spring-Diver

The love affair continues 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## AndiS




----------



## nodnar

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13776461


Ok wow, don't see these often. May I ask how you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy

Long walk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Have a nice Sunday evening Sinners!


----------



## Sinner_666

Just bought an Apple Watch for the fitness tracking and health apps but the 356 stays on the left wrist. I'm just going to wear the AW on the right wrist and act like I'm a normal human being. Can't go without this for a single day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Sinn with the fishes


----------



## jarlleif

Timing my afternoon hike yesterday.


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

I'm no mathematician...but apparently when you take away 5 and 15 you get 1.1, well, at least in EZM speak

What a watch!


----------



## Joespeeder

Always been a Sinn'r but now I have a watch....

Hey Guys, just received my first Sinn, a 103 Acrylic from WatchBuys !! No SUG marking.... bummer, but better still is there is no hint of white in the corner of the day window so the day wheel is aligned correctly !! Yeaaay....

I'm going to enjoy it for a few days on the leather strap but I think the 103 will live on a Nato Zulu from Maretec or an Erica's MN strap once I process things a bit. Maybe a vintage leather strap?? Not sure yet.

Joe


----------



## Joespeeder

Double post...


----------



## panzerr




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 for the remainder of the week.












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Great cases!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Today is Speedy tuesday,here we go ;o)


----------



## DaveandStu

michael_m said:


> I'm no mathematician...but apparently when you take away 5 and 15 you get 1.1, well, at least in EZM speak
> 
> What a watch!


Yep..that looks boss mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster




----------



## sennaster

Picked up my newly acquired 104 this morning from the P.O.

I've been thinking about a Sinn for a couple of years after attending a roadshow. Finally decided to let go of my MK II 369 Nassau with intentions of Sinning. I thought i was going to go U1 for a more toolish look, but decided on the 104. Giving heavy consideration to brushing or blasting the case/bracelet in the future, but pretty happy.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

ahhh, you rock my world, 1.1


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Again with the U1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everyworks

856 today


----------



## Doulos Christos

DaveandStu said:


> Great cases!!


Concur.
You have excellent taste, mate!


----------



## schnitzerphoto

U1 S at the office this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Doulos Christos said:


> Concur.
> You have excellent taste, mate!


Thank you mate...same old Sugs for me now for quite a few years! 
Really enjoy watching you fellas move your collections around and posting them up..good crew for sure..
all the best
Dave


----------



## michael_m

Put the bracelet back on earlier...it fits the watch so well...the SUG is under there


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

ChronoSage said:


> "Welcome to this world little guy. Daddy's Sinn 103 St will be yours when you grow up..." #blessed
> 
> View attachment 13765677
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

EZM 10 
for the weekend


----------



## Conoa123

Snowed in and bored. Figured I would post some pics of my Sinn 157...


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

Haven't sized my H-link bracelet yet, but just out of curiosity threw this oyster bracelet with generic glide lock clasp on the 104 end-links. Pretty comfortable.










Bracelet is a combo of Hadley Roma and a generic glide lock i pulled out of another no name bracelet. I wore this for years on an MKII


----------



## climbtime40

Back to the bracelet for Sinnful Sunday


----------



## myke

EZM 10


----------



## jaychung




----------



## Kirns




----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## michael_m

The last watch ticking...EZM 1.1


----------



## Doulos Christos

U2
Digging the watch much more than the band. ;-)


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy

Dentist time
--


----------



## one_T

856 IB, One day I will figure out how to post pics that are not sideways!


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Trying out the German days for the first time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy

ZeeJayTC81 said:


> Trying out the German days for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Really nice combination of colors here!


----------



## 74notserpp

Trying the Sinn vintage brown leather with black stitching.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Model 103 and his cousin










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## TZWang

My first Sinn, the EZM 3F!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

856utc


----------



## Spring-Diver

My rental car has matching dials 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Austin City Limit baby!


----------



## hendryyyy

Sinnful friday at the office
Back to bracelet


----------



## MZhammer

Just bought my first ever Sinn, a 256 I believe, on an impulse. A buddy of mine listed it and I thought the vintage vibe was cool. Bought it sight unseen but the 38mm size is right up my alley for a sports watch.

I'm not sure I love the pinkish-red hands, so I don't know if it will stay, but I will be hunting all weekend and thought it might be a good time for a field test!


----------



## motzbueddel

Flieger Friday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m

Started with the U2 and finishing with the 1.1


----------



## michael_m

No watch shot but here is a picture of the final wood stack. The funny part is that I live next door and don't even heat with firewood.









My son likes trains


----------



## nodnar

michael_m said:


> No watch shot but here is a picture of the final wood stack. The funny part is that I live next door and don't even heat with firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son likes trains


Awesome, just awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Heading out for a morning walk and wow is it cold.


----------



## nodnar

Ahhhh, back to Sinn after a week and a half of travel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Snowy day...


----------



## schnitzerphoto

U1 S today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Have a nice day and week


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Barnstormer

Mystery Sinn..


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


The 9 and 10 bezel....gets us lumaholics every time Shannon...
Great pic mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> The 9 and 10 bezel....gets us lumaholics every time Shannon...
> Great pic mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave 
They do have excellent lume 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

From earlier









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

New (used) watch got here, first Sinn, and most expensive watch purchase so far. Wow. New favorite watch...


----------



## michael_m

mconlonx said:


> New (used) watch got here, first Sinn, and most expensive watch purchase so far. Wow. New favorite watch...
> 
> View attachment 13824563


Congrats...great watch and it works really well on a nato.


----------



## michael_m

mconlonx said:


> New (used) watch got here, first Sinn, and most expensive watch purchase so far. Wow. New favorite watch...
> 
> View attachment 13824563


Congrats...great watch and it works really well on a nato.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Sinn 157 from 1991


----------



## motzbueddel

Bringing some color into this cold and grey wintersday.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

104 on nato. I just re-sync'd it for the first time since getting it 2 weeks ago. It had only lost 8secs


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Another day with my beloved U1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Crouton

103 ST C









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Getting ready for the rain and making sure the drains are open...


----------



## Kahuna

I just picked up my first 2 Sinn's. The one I am sporting on my wrist is a fully Tegimented U1 on a bracelet. The other Tegimented 857 Sinn that I purchased was ordered with a leather strap which I will be swapping out with a black Tegimented bracelet. (I'm just waiting on the proper tool to arrive in the mail so I can properly install the bracelet). b-)


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## darklight111




----------



## michael_m

Love the chronograph at night...


----------



## ctarshus

My Sinnful Sunday view, streaming the Rolex 24 hour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epetrillo

The 104 is on it's way to a new owner and the U1 sdr will be coming back to me.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## jaychung

Traveling with my EZM3 on a nato


----------



## JaseRicco

Me and the 104 installing the Ring...


----------



## Sebast975

556i


----------



## paolo83

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 13835337


Very nice! Great looking watch!


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666

356 on the Ballistic Nylon from NATO Strap Co. Feel like a WWII pilot. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy

Sinner_666 said:


> 356 on the Ballistic Nylon from NATO Strap Co. Feel like a WWII pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool! But I can't see the nato, it looks like your watch is just stuck to your wrist?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sinner_666

doowadiddy said:


> Very cool! But I can't see the nato, it looks like your watch is just stuck to your wrist?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Big wrist, not much to fold over! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Had a Sinn UX SDR way back when and foolishly sold it. Since then I bought and sold another Sinn UX as I wanted an SDR again but a SDR bezel costs over $350.00 . 

So now I am once again getting another Sinn UX SDR. Should arrive soon.

The one in the picture is my original UX SDR. 

This one I will NOT sell. Hopefully this will end my flipping watches for a long while. Have to sell a few more to compensate for the cost of the new to me UX SDR.

Hopefully all's well that ends well.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## jgordonfresh

I can't get enough of this one!


----------



## nodnar

akitadog said:


> Had a Sinn UX SDR way back when and foolishly sold it. Since then I bought and sold another Sinn UX as I wanted an SDR again but a SDR bezel costs over $350.00 .
> 
> So now I am once again getting another Sinn UX SDR. Should arrive soon.
> 
> The one in the picture is my original UX SDR.
> 
> This one I will NOT sell. Hopefully this will end my flipping watches for a long while. Have to sell a few more to compensate for the cost of the new to me UX SDR.
> 
> Hopefully all's well that ends well.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


Love SDRs, the bezel numbers "pop" against the black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

akitadog said:


> Had a Sinn UX SDR way back when and foolishly sold it. Since then I bought and sold another Sinn UX as I wanted an SDR again but a SDR bezel costs over $350.00 .
> 
> So now I am once again getting another Sinn UX SDR. Should arrive soon.
> 
> The one in the picture is my original UX SDR.
> 
> This one I will NOT sell. Hopefully this will end my flipping watches for a long while. Have to sell a few more to compensate for the cost of the new to me UX SDR.
> 
> Hopefully all's well that ends well.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


To this day mate, on your first UXSDR you posted it with one of the best band combos on that model I've seen..
Hope you put all back where it was...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys




----------



## Spring-Diver

nodnar said:


> Love SDRs, the bezel numbers "pop" against the black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

Out in the rain/snow with the 156.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 13835337


This photo May have just pushed me over the edge on a black 104. Absolutely gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

akitadog said:


> Here is my new to me Sinn UX SDR on a BC rubber strap. This strap is thinner than the Isofrane strap, so wears a bit less bulky. Both this and the Isofrane strap are very comfortable.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


Jan 29 2019. looking back at these pictures made me realize how much I missed my Sinn UX.

Now I have another one on the way. That one I will keep as long as I am alive.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## DummySmacks

double post


----------



## DummySmacks

Current windchill in NYC is -6 F...







...functionally reliable to -50 F, :-!


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Looking good, Vintage MN







Sinn 556a Red Second, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## akitadog

Forgive me for I have Sinned again. My new to me Sinn UX SDR has arrived.
Had a UX SDR in the past and now have one once again. This one won't be sold to do home
renovations or anything else for that matter. This one I keep. I hope that this is the end of 
my watch flipping. However, I do enjoy the thrill of the chase. Almost like hunting but in a civilized way.

NO..... no more flipping!!!

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Sinner_666

I promise the honeymoon phase will end one day and I'll stop posting in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

EZM 10


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor

One of my favourite watches but the dlc coating on the bezel is not as tough as I would have liked.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Take it away, Vintage MN







Sinn EZM13, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## michael_m

EZM 1.1 with a new nato...


----------



## Rice and Gravy

New addition. Loving it.


----------



## Moss28

Watching the super bowl










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos

Darth Sinn has landed.
(New acqusition.)


----------



## michael_m

Doulos Christos said:


> Darth Sinn has landed.
> (New acqusition.)


Nice! I knew you could pull off the size of the U2.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Pallas79

Doulos Christos said:


> Darth Sinn has landed.
> (New acqusition.)


That's a stunner! 
(And it's refreshing to see a UTC hand actually indicating UTC.)


----------



## Doulos Christos

Pallas79 said:


> That's a stunner!
> (And it's refreshing to see a UTC hand actually indicating UTC.)


You have excellent taste. 
-5 on the East Coast.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> Darth Sinn has landed.
> (New acqusition.)


Awesome piece Dave 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Today, I'm going with the classic Sinn 103 ST


----------



## Doulos Christos

michael_m said:


> Nice! I knew you could pull off the size of the U2.


Thanks!
Had to 'beef-up' to wear this dude....and go to the dark side.


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

856 on a grey EO MN strap.


----------



## DaveandStu

Brushed the cobwebs off this one...bloody crazy habit...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## BobCM

Got my first Sinn this month: the 103 St Sa BE. Kind of a long story, but I has my eye on this all last summer but didn't pull the trigger and it sold out on me. On a whim, I signed up for the waiting list with Watchbuys and lo and behold, last month there was one available so I jumped on it. My daily wear has been an Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch, which I still love, but this is a very nice complement. It was a bit pricey, but for the stunning blue dial and the limited edition of 500 pcs, I just had to jump in and give it a shot. 

So far, it wears great. A bit bulkier than the Speedy, but I like the automatic vs. daily winding, and the blue "pops' much better in person than in the photos. After 10+ yrs of daily wear, my Speedy is going to get a little time off...


----------



## franco60

140A Limited Edition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## optoroboto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8Gazza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Difficult to mistake the time







Sinn 857 UTC VFR, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## Watch Free Fall

You're looking pretty relaxed on that vintage MN, Mr. 1.1







Sinn EZM1.1, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## Barnstormer

This nice older 142 D1 came home with me today.


----------



## sennaster

Bro-in-law's blue 856 showed up this week so i got the check it out side by side with my 104










Really like the size, i probably need one of these too


----------



## Doulos Christos

Time to Sinn.;-)


----------



## mconlonx

Recently sold an 856 UTC because it wore a touch larger than I was comfortable with. Decided to try a 556 A, which was an original Watch of Lust. Not disappointed in the least. It's amazing what a difference in diameter of 1.5mm can make. This one's a keeper...


----------



## American Jedi

Rolling this guy today.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Blackhawk7117

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Using the UTC hand/dial to track local time while on work travel.


----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC.
dP


----------



## michael_m




----------



## nodnar

Rice and Gravy said:


> Using the UTC hand/dial to track local time while on work travel.


How do you find that? I'd be scared to miss a flight. Or not to worry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

robmellor said:


> One of my favourite watches but the dlc coating on the bezel is not as tough as I would have liked.


I can't see any scratches on the bezel? Looks good to me


----------



## stockae92

Rain


----------



## Gruely




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Sebast975

unsub073 said:


>


Great looking strap...who makes it?


----------



## scarrz

Joined club Sinn today!


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Brown? What do you say, Mr. 13 ?







Sinn EZM13, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## Watch Free Fall

My chill out watch







Sinn 556a, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Hard to go wrong with green, it seems
View attachment 13897937

Sinn 857 UTC VFR, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## DrGonzo

T2B looking oddly big today - my cell phone photography skills may actually be getting worse









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Been on my wrist for the past two weeks in Brazil for vacation / work / vacation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## sennaster

Squeezed a 22mm admiralty grey nato in there


----------



## Kahuna

synaptyx said:


> You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Please PM Me as to where you purchased these straps from.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Beautiful morning in Laguna beach 











Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

900 been hogging my wrist, back to original Sinn today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## Tanjecterly

Two pleasures in life.


----------



## nodnar

Love the watch, but gotta pass on the chocolate foot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## michael_m




----------



## sennaster

Trying a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap


----------



## AndiS




----------



## mcdawisel

Just arrived today! 103 Ti Die Zeit. My frist Sinn. Ordered the Titanium strap separately as it comes with two leather straps only...


----------



## nodnar

AndiS said:


>


Like that brushed bracelet every time I see it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

1̶0̶3̶ 104 on a fallow NATO from @mksnatostraps , I love this colour!


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 St B E 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

@NODNAR:

The satinized bracelet was specially made by Sinn, it fits perfect to the case.


----------



## ChronoSage

Bracelet off, strap on for the 1st day of Autumn in the Southern Hemisphere.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128

EZM


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal today


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy

Friday night at the office


----------



## Barnstormer

142 D1 on MN


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Radharc

watchesoff said:


> 1̶0̶3̶ 104 on a fallow NATO from @mksnatostraps , I love this colour!


Holy crap, dude. That photo is amazing.


----------



## watchesoff

Thanks!


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

This combo today 











Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666

mcdawisel said:


> Just arrived today! 103 Ti Die Zeit. My frist Sinn. Ordered the Titanium strap separately as it comes with two leather straps only...


Wow, gorgeous looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

U1 B-T today









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Monday Sinn


----------



## Mister Lamb

Sinn x Cohiba

Enjoying a quick Cuban!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Earlier today on the beach in Waikiki


----------



## Doulos Christos

U1-T for Tuesday


----------



## gregmcv

Just got a new h link bracelet by Fedex today. Already using it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Doulos Christos

Darth Sinn Wed


----------



## michael_m

Blue Shark Wednesday


----------



## lostboys

this are mine


----------



## Doulos Christos

The leaning tower of Sug.


----------



## michael_m

Watch, pen and strap all made in Germany


----------



## Sinner_666

It's here:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Since new, about a month ago, I was wearing this Sinn 556 A on straps, settled on a Mankey Hook Strap as most comfortable and useful. Decided to give the bracelet another shot.


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Doulos Christos said:


> b-)


Beautiful 103!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

Up North at the lake home!


----------



## Kahuna

nodnar said:


> Just put it on something a bit more festive for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you buy this strap?


----------



## nodnar

Kahuna said:


> Where did you buy this strap?


Strapcode. MiLTAT Perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

Bodhi asked for the U1...


----------



## nodnar

Kahuna said:


> Bodhi asked for the U1...


Looks great, but maybe better with a nato. (Better fit that is)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

my collection so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

Sinn NaBo 17









G


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Playing with a new toy...the spots in my eyes are starting to go away...and I'm figuring out how to program the light...the stone washed titanium matches the EZM 1.1 case pretty well


----------



## Spring-Diver

Cheers Sinners 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Good to have this one on the wrist...have a top day guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

556a


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage 656. Just kidding. But I guess this is getting on in years now as they were first introduced way back in 2002 I think.


----------



## DummySmacks

It's pretty much the daily, 103 St Diapal


----------



## Moss28

The 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for today 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Doulos Christos said:


> The leaning tower of Sug.


 Absolute Pearler mate... that is top SUG!!


----------



## 74notserpp

Bored at work









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kahuna

I'm considering buying one of these and will most likely make a purchase in the next few weeks. I would love to see this watch up close, but I don't believe I can locate anyone that owns one here in Minnesota, USA...


----------



## OedipusFlex

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13951337


This is a stunning shot. Is it the MOP dial, or a special version?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Walking as many as I can before dark. Got 12 holes in so far. Hooray for DST and a shock resistant watch too.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Cheers, Mr. EZM13







EZM13, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## apnk

Great shot ^^^


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

G


----------



## Mr.Jones82

OedipusFlex said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13951337
> 
> 
> 
> This is a stunning shot. Is it the MOP dial, or a special version?
Click to expand...

Thanks! No, it is a white dial 50 piece LE from Korea.


----------



## Steve Allen

giorgos mg said:


> G


Nice video! It would be good to show us the back of it too. I'm wondering what's there. This isn't something we get to see everyday. Cheers


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

836 for a beautiful day in SoCal 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## trhall

856 I B


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 103 with some Friday night lume!


----------



## Johnny0

In the honeymoon period with this one


----------



## LARufCTR

Its light....wonderful piece of German engineering and technology....


----------



## trhall

I still can't believe the color of this matte blue dial. Looks almost black or a very deep navy blue in most light, but hit it with sunlight (2nd photo), and wow!


















856 I B


----------



## trhall

Johnny0 said:


> In the honeymoon period with this one


This one is super looking in the metal. Bracelet is very comfortable too. Congrats!!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Trying out a ToxicNATO's Crisp Khaki ShizNit BlackOut...I'm digging it 




















Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorecasas

My sinn 556i mocha on a shell cordovan nato strap.


----------



## CFK-OB

U1 on rubber









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Still loving the way this dial shifts color from blue to almost black.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Oops duplicate post.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Had a good stopover at the Sinn Frankfurt office last year where they fixed a scratch on face of my watch at no charge (occurred when watch was there for warranty repair years earlier). Got some souvenirs along the way to take home to the states. Never posted them here but had to find my golf hat for my first round of the season, as I sip my morning drink!


----------



## DrGonzo

watchesoff said:


> Sinn 103 with some Friday night lume!
> 
> View attachment 13982183


You've got some badass photography skills!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM3 on grey Phenomenato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redsport




----------



## Gruely




----------



## Scout

My trusty U212 with non-standard SDR bezel working with me today.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Beautiful day in SoCal 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## soaking.fused

556


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My new EZM 7


----------



## ysolanki

Sinny Sunday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## trhall

Duplicate, so I'll post a comparison


----------



## ChronoSage

By far the most useful watch in my stable. Hey, it's a tool watch after all...
#EveryDaddyNeedsAChronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherret

Dress sinn


----------



## nodnar

Waiting forever.... at the shuttle stop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

104 this week from AZ desert








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## 5277

I am not a black dial,i am funky green


----------



## michael_m

Going thru old straps and found a 24mm Dirk from my Panerai days. It's really comfortable and the size difference is not a big deal...don't think I'll try the 26mm Kev though


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

A bit of time-space distortion going on here... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prullo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowser! Now that's something you don't see too often...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

ChronoSage said:


> Wowser! Now that's something you don't see too often...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. It's a 303 silver, an old model which I picked up in 2003. The entire 303 line has long gone....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

nodnar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CRISP!


----------



## TheRegulator

I have that strap on today.


----------



## nodnar

TheRegulator said:


> I have that strap on today.


Looks great, I like picking up the bits of red with the stripe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

ChronoSage said:


> Wowser! Now that's something you don't see too often...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a gem. That dial! Don't see hour markers lake that much..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Clocking some OT...


----------



## nodnar

Yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

nodnar said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An 'insoluble' watch and pencil!


----------



## Dennis K




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

pherret said:


> Dress sinn


Very nice! You rarely see these on the forums but they are a great watch.

I have its brother (or one of them):


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 right now...waiting to pick up its cousin tomorrow!


----------



## Maddog1970

Cousin arrives!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Maddog1970 said:


> Cousin arrives!
> View attachment 14029731


Congrats 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Wearing the 9 on a blasted hardware ToxicNATO 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Diapal on Bund strap


----------



## nodnar

5277 said:


> Diapal on Bund strap
> View attachment 14033785


Those 756/757 diapals seem to look good on everything!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE on rubber.....


----------



## soaking.fused

556


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The "patina" hardware from Erika's Originals is a pretty darn close match for the tegimented Sinn case color.


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

104 on olive drab seat belt strap


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Radharc

Saturday in the office away from the family sucks, but a nice watch on the wrist helps (a little)...


----------



## nodnar

Radharc said:


> Saturday in the office away from the family sucks, but a nice watch on the wrist helps (a little)...
> 
> View attachment 14040433


Feeling your pain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

nodnar said:


> Feeling your pain


Sucks to be us! |>


----------



## Dennis K




----------



## Doulos Christos

Back home after an extended adventure up North. b-)


----------



## Maddog1970

Radharc said:


> Sucks to be us! |>


Been off work for 5 weeks recovering from hernia surgery, scheduled to go back April 15 and CANNOT wait!......now that sentiment may only last for 30 mins or so, but hey!

This is keeping me entertained in the meantime.....


----------



## DrGonzo

Nvm


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Switch to the T1 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

G


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Doulos Christos said:


> Back home after an extended adventure up North. b-)


Let me know when it needs another vacation...the 1.1 enjoyed the snow


----------



## Nixin




----------



## paulyosh




----------



## DaveandStu

From the first 212's...rock solid piece..
Have a good one
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## texastom

Possibly the most perfect watch for me. Please make it in Titanium.
View attachment 14048503


----------



## Watch Free Fall

You do rock the black nato, Mr. 1.1







Sinn EZM1.1, BluShark Original black nato


----------



## ctarshus

A last show for my Sinn as it's off to a new home this evening.










Looking forward to seeing all it's future adventures posted here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Got that bugger of a silicon strap back on:


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE on Borealis rubber....


----------



## michael_m

what
a
watch
!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## rapsac1971

103 St Sa Ar


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom

856!


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap happy U1


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

What a stack...


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 getting the love today 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Dimy




----------



## ssmlutahsteve

rapsac1971 said:


> 103 St Sa Ar


Ohhhhh, looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DaveandStu

Bradjhomes said:


>


Always enjoy seeing you post that beauty up Brad..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaphod100

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love that! what model is it?


----------



## zaphod100

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love that! what model is it?


----------



## Bradjhomes

zaphod100 said:


> Love that! what model is it?


Sinn 809


----------



## rapsac1971

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Ohhhhh, looks amazing!


Thanks, always think it is underrated for looks (the Sa version). Tried both the 103 St and the 103 St Sa version at the Sinn Factory shop, no contest for me. The Sa just looks so much more classy.
Also love the H-link bracelet. Sometimes people complain about the end-links and how they look/fit. For me the end-links just pronounce the lugs of the watch and make them stand out, rightly so. Just look at those lugs... ;-)


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Happy Easter sinners!


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 again 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherret

240


----------



## michael_m

I know the UX is intimidating, but it took the fish a while before getting close to it...couldn't convince the clown loaches though...




























Underwater, the dial loses the 'flat' look and shows its depth...


----------



## myke

Sinn 140


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Newbie Sinn owner here and loving it.








Sinn U1 (second owner).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

Kids going all Jackson Pollack in the back yard...


----------



## DummySmacks

Laundry...


----------



## Mister X

Heading out to Easter brunch with my "EDC" gadgets for the day (missing from the pic is the blade; Micro-Praetorian in tan G-10).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

A trio of Sinners in my garden. The flower in the photo is Fritillaria. It has a fragrance like a skunk.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Monday morning. Horror









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## MC88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Monday s..









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Looking good, Mr. 857







Sinn 857 UTC VFR, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## myke

Russian Ural Chariot
German Watch


----------



## Mirabello1

Watch Free Fall said:


> Looking good, Mr. 857
> View attachment 14087065
> 
> Sinn 857 UTC VFR, Erika's Vintage MN


Great strap combo


----------



## Rhorya

The new Baselworld edition green metallic Sinn 104


----------



## Rice and Gravy

856 UTC









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Enjoying my 757 UTC on BC nato.
dP


----------



## Fokstom

😉


----------



## Spring-Diver

Hard to take this one off 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

rapsac1971 said:


> Thanks, always think it is underrated for looks (the Sa version). Tried both the 103 St and the 103 St Sa version at the Sinn Factory shop, no contest for me. The Sa just looks so much more classy.
> Also love the H-link bracelet. Sometimes people complain about the end-links and how they look/fit. For me the end-links just pronounce the lugs of the watch and make them stand out, rightly so. Just look at those lugs... ;-)


Agree with you on the Sa comment. I have the A Sa B and it certainly has that special quality that very few watches achieve. You know, the "It" factor that simply means you cannot stop looking at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Spring-Diver said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Spring-Diver

soaking.fused said:


> Outstanding.


Thanks bro 

Cheers


----------



## michael_m

on a new Di-Modell blue shark...


----------



## American Jedi

I have had a few Sinn's come and go from the collection however the 103 Klassik is hard to shake.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great weekend 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb

Spring-Diver said:


> Hard to take this one off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a mighty sharp looking timepiece.


----------



## trhall

Spring-Diver said:


> Hard to take this one off


This one is so good. Just wish it also was a tiny bit smaller. What's the lug to lug? Above 50mm is a stretch for me.

Gorgeous piece.


----------



## Spring-Diver

supawabb said:


> That is a mighty sharp looking timepiece.


Thank you brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

trhall said:


> This one is so good. Just wish it also was a tiny bit smaller. What's the lug to lug? Above 50mm is a stretch for me.
> 
> Gorgeous piece.


Thanks mate

I'm guessing 50mm-51mm L2L.
At 12.5mm thick it wears awesome. 
The tegimented titanium is highly scratch resistant as well. Mine is still spotless 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Spring-Diver said:


> I'm guessing 50mm-51mm L2L.
> At 12.5mm thick it wears awesome.
> The tegimented titanium is highly scratch resistant as well. Mine is still spotless


Plus the sapphire bezel insert. I still have yet to try one of these on. A great looker. On my list for sure! Thanks for the guesstimate! Love this one.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## michael_m




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Hanging with my sidecar rigs at a show today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## 98z28

Double. That's what I get for using Tapatalk...


----------



## 98z28

Hope you are enjoying (or have enjoyed) your Saturday!


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104 on a reversed leather strap with a bit of lume!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## myke

very wet 140 on loan from a good friend. he has one of my Damaskos


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## AndiS




----------



## mconlonx

Still have the 556A, but this just rolled in, a 6068 NK. I see a Sinn trend in my life...


----------



## Steve Allen

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14104511


A classic!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Last photo of the month 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

First photo of the month ...


----------



## Spring-Diver

Second photo 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Playing with my new torch 





















Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## deweyfong

Working late...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Spring-Diver said:


> Playing with my new torch


Flame on! :-!


----------



## phil57

Just put a new pair of shoes on my 903 (Hirsch James golden brown)


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHADSTER

Diapal 7750


----------



## duc

If things go well (as in Fedex gets here), my next posting will be with the tegimented bracelet. This will suffice until then:


----------



## Scout

The mighty U212!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

At the beach after lunch...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Broadside

Trotted out the 156 today, been a while...


----------



## soufiane

CHADSTER said:


> Diapal 7750
> View attachment 14118927


I love the diapal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Taking a conference call on my hotel room's deck, and thought the lighting looked interesting:


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Sinnco de Mayo 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Just got done touching up the kitchen knives for Sunday dinner.


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Mister X said:


> Just got done touching up the kitchen knives for Sunday dinner.


Love the combo 
Who makes the strap? GGB?

TIA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Spring-Diver said:


> Love the combo
> Who makes the strap? GGB?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap. Watch is killer too of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## AndiS




----------



## ssmlutahsteve

AndiS said:


>


Beautiful. What band is your EZM10 on? It's a bit dark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Also I have been looking at buying an EZM10 but have been hesitant due to the >50mm lug to lug. Your thoughts on size for your wrist? What’s your wrist diameter? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Beautiful. What band is your EZM10 on? It's a bit dark.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the titanium bracelet that comes with it 

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## andyk8




----------



## 98z28

One of my favorites at any price point: Sinn 103 ST with acrylic crystal.


----------



## ChronoSage

98z28 said:


> One of my favorites at any price point: Sinn 103 ST with acrylic crystal.


Well hello!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Playing with filters on the 756 Diapal...


----------



## trhall

Love how dynamic the blue dial is on this 856 I B.


----------



## phil57




----------



## duc

One hit wonder:


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


>


Joining you mate....when you don't wear a Sinn for a while,once back on the wrist I always think why...
Have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

U212 flexing


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE


----------



## Orisginal

Scout said:


> U212 flexing


Where's the Lange?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Went to a gathering yesterday and decided to class things up a bit:


----------



## Chasen KM

Had this for awhile, and recently fell in love with its presence. Got rid of it's factory boring German Grey NATO and added some Italian leather/suede


----------



## adeutsch




----------



## AndiS

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Also I have been looking at buying an EZM10 but have been hesitant due to the >50mm lug to lug. Your thoughts on size for your wrist? What's your wrist diameter? Thanks


Thanks to Shannon, yes, it`s titanium. My wrist ist about 19cm.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## mconlonx




----------



## HamSamich9

Just purchased. Not quite in my hands yet, but it's on the way. Very excited


----------



## HamSamich9

Oldie but goodie


----------



## buthidae




----------



## buthidae

Ups... Orientations is messed up, my bad. It seems that I cannot edit the post too.


----------



## HamSamich9

Love the green dial on this one


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104, still on the reversed leather strap!


----------



## michael_m

The strap goes well with the 756 Diapal...


----------



## jarlleif

Timed a run with my mission timer. Minutes on the bezel, wait time at stoplights on the chrono.


----------



## cle_steve

256 today...The hands are described by some as a "hot orange" shade


----------



## gelocks

Recently got my hands on this one...
A bit "small-ish" for my taste but wears very good.


----------



## mattcantwin

U1 on Hirsch Pure rubber strap.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

buthidae said:


> View attachment 14151907


Wicked dial.


----------



## gelocks




----------



## andyk8




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE on a black ISO


----------



## AndiS

*SARGE: Go for it !*


----------



## AndiS

sorry, double


----------



## sgtg1775

Damn hard to say no to that, AndiS! Thanks so much for your help!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Suede leather on the 857 puts me in a calm mood compared to the somewhat brutalist tegimented OEM bracelet. Great for a quiet Sinnful Sunday, gonna have that second cup of coffee now...


----------



## mconlonx

6068 on mesh for work this Monday.


----------



## michael_m

Duplicate post so here's another picture...


----------



## michael_m




----------



## wiwatm

815









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Trying out the 556 on a Rios brown leather strap. Not bad...


----------



## HamSamich9

EZM 3 now part of the collection.


----------



## newboy4128

Anniversary gift from my wife.


----------



## jaxf250

Summer weather is here - switched from croc leather to the EO band.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

How do our like your EZM10? How's the accuracy?



jaxf250 said:


> Summer weather is here - switched from croc leather to the EO band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Fantastic timepiece, very light but durable for its size. Haven't measured exact accuracy yet but never seems to be off during the week when it stays wound. Zero complaints really. Thinking it needs a friend, like a new U1.... ;-) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

jaxf250 said:


> Summer weather is here - switched from croc leather to the EO band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Definitely want to try a band like yours on my EZM10...looks great...don't you reckon the " wobble" feels super cool on the SZO1...I reckon it's a bit more than a normal 7750 rumble...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

DaveandStu said:


> Definitely want to try a band like yours on my EZM10...looks great...don't you reckon the " wobble" feels super cool on the SZO1...I reckon it's a bit more than a normal 7750 rumble...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 Yes, it's quite noticeable if I am carrying the watch in my open hand, but I have to say I rarely sense it if I am wearing it. Guess I'm desensitized to it by now LOL....


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 103 on the h-link bracelet.


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the next few days 











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Forgot how comfortable the bracelet is!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jay46

My brand new Girl! Just amazing and no review needed as I am sure there are plenty on the forum. However, if you have a question, please
View attachment 14172411
feel free to message me.


----------



## Steve Allen

Jay46 said:


> My brand new Girl! Just amazing and no review needed as I am sure there are plenty on the forum. However, if you have a question, please
> View attachment 14172411
> feel free to message me.


King of the Diver's! Enjoy!


----------



## mconlonx

556 A, probably through the weekend.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats on the UX Jay 

I'll be wearing my humble 9 for the weekend 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

556A on 2pc perlon for weekend chores.


----------



## deweyfong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

Rocking the U212


----------



## WOXOF

Wonder where the inspiration came from? 









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Back on the rubber strap while Sinn figure out my bracelet:


----------



## duc

Back on the rubber strap while Sinn figure out my bracelet:

View attachment 14177875


----------



## HamSamich9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Enjoying a nice day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DaveandStu

U212 SDR....top day guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata

watchesoff said:


> Sinn 103 on the h-link bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14169397


That's an outrageously nice handset.

Watch Addict In Recovery


----------



## TACSTS

Really liking how my 103 wears on the Erika’s strap.


----------



## watchesoff

illumidata said:


> That's an outrageously nice handset.


Thanks! They came on this one but I heard Sinn will swap the regular 103 hands for them if requested and paid for


----------



## illumidata

watchesoff said:


> Thanks! They came on this one but I heard Sinn will swap the regular 103 hands for them if requested and paid for


Invaluable info, much obliged. I think I'll look into it when I get mine serviced 








Peace!

watch addict in recovery


----------



## mconlonx

556A on an Erika's Original MN strap. Eventually, I'll be ordering up either a black/white stripe EO strap, or getting a 556A with red second hand...


----------



## sticky

I'm still a bracelet guy but Sinn get the award for fist demonstrating to me what a nice leather strap can do for a watch.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Love this comfortable combo, 757 UTC on 328 BC Nato.
dP


----------



## epetrillo

Here is my newest Sinn the U212. I don't care what the new trend is, I like a big watch with some heft. Will add the bracelet when I can and be even happier.


----------



## HamSamich9

New MN Strap for the EZM 3 came in today


----------



## DaveandStu

epetrillo said:


> Here is my newest Sinn the U212. I don't care what the new trend is, I like a big watch with some heft. Will add the bracelet when I can and be even happier.


Mate...I bought one out of the first run LE 212...they are a great piece for some of us,and kudos to Sinn for producing the range of sizes they do...
Enjoy it
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Gots mine!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deweyfong

Sinn 155 Manufactum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 for the weekend 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## WOXOF

I love that I'm flying again, and it's nice to have a Sinn on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

New strap









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

GMTtwotone said:


> New strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That is cool, a well-worn watch!
Is it your daily wearer?
I'm looking at that well-loved (scratched!) bezel insert... how old is the watch and does the level of scratching reflect the beating it has taken?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Moss28

Morning commute









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Getting over terrible illness. Wanted to sit outside in the sun and enjoy a little cold brew.


----------



## DaveandStu

jarlleif said:


> Getting over terrible illness. Wanted to sit outside in the sun and enjoy a little cold brew.


Good to hear you are winning over illness mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

End of day relaxing...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

deweyfong said:


> Sinn 155 Manufactum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

156 ready for summer with a fresh NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

My collection right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Steve Allen said:


> That is cool, a well-worn watch!
> Is it your daily wearer?
> I'm looking at that well-loved (scratched!) bezel insert... how old is the watch and does the level of scratching reflect the beating it has taken?


It's definitely my go-to watch. I keep switching it back and forth between bracelet and band. It had some wear on it when I bought it, but definitely adding my own character.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpenal0sa

Here is my Sinn 356 Flieger


----------



## ryanpenal0sa

Here is my Sinn 356 Flieger


----------



## TACSTS

U1S today on a new olive drab zulu for summer.


----------



## HotlineBirdman

My White Sinn 104 that I bought from another WUS member, mated with a Hirsch strap. Absolutely love this piece. Feels super comfortable on my wrist, it's time keeping is fantastic, it's an absolute strap monster (in short order I bought a half dozen straps for it very quickly), and I've gotten tons of compliments on it. It's pretty much my daily wear now. Everything else is gathering dust, haha.


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

UX for tonight


----------



## 74notserpp

U1 B-T









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## 5277

Greenday today


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

So my 4th Sinn, after a 103, 903, 104... Now an EZM13. The 903 was my favourite, but this isn't far behind. Going to try and find an unusual 103 next I think, and if I buy another Navitimer it'll be a Breitling.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Love my German steel!
View attachment 14225879


----------



## Njnjcfp88




----------



## wongthian2

antique coloring by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Bruno28

Got a U1 SDR to join the U1 and U1 camo I have.

Removed leather strap and put a Hirsch Robby in red.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

6068


----------



## Blazinva

My first Sinn. Loving it so far

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire

My first Sinn. Just got it last week and really liking it.


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 for today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

missalaire said:


> My first Sinn. Just got it last week and really liking it.


It won't be your last...


----------



## Superbri22

Tough time choosing between the Sinn 656a and the EZM3. I know, two totally different watches but I really like them both!
Any pros/ cons to either or both? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

HAGWE..guys. 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Spring-Diver

Again 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baumaxe

I hope I do not violate any policy, but on my YT channel to can see plenty of my Sinn watches. Sorry, but videos are in German: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1zAyQh-HYYUSvAWNv3u5AQ


----------



## Mr Auto

Beach time with 556









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Lazy Saturday, got a late start this morning, first bite of the day...


----------



## duc

Found this Christopher Ward strap I picked up a couple of years ago. Its good match.


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Found this Christopher Ward strap I picked up a couple of years ago. Its good match.
> 
> View attachment 14234393
> 
> 
> View attachment 14234395


I reckon it would look good on a piece of string to be honest..if the straight edges on the CW suit you,it would have to go well on a Isofrane.
Bloody great piece mate


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Found this Christopher Ward strap I picked up a couple of years ago. Its good match.
> 
> View attachment 14234393
> 
> 
> View attachment 14234395


I reckon it would look good on a piece of string to be honest..if the straight edges on the CW suit you,it would have to go well on a Isofrane.
Bloody great piece mate


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon it would look good on a piece of string to be honest..if the straight edges on the CW suit you,it would have to go well on a Isofrane.
> Bloody great piece mate


I'll give it a try. To be honest though, I miss my bracelet. I suspect it will be several months before it comes back from Sinn.


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> I'll give it a try. To be honest though, I miss my bracelet. I suspect it will be several months before it comes back from Sinn.


A spare I so, may come in handy...great Sinn mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> A spare I so, may come in handy...great Sinn mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


As it turns out both of my ISOs are 20mm. I have 4 cigar boxes stuffed with straps of all manner. I would have lost big money betting I had a 22mm ISO in one of them....


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> A spare I so, may come in handy...great Sinn mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


As it turns out both of my ISOs are 20mm. I have 4 cigar boxes stuffed with straps of all manner. I would have lost big money betting I had a 22mm ISO in one of them....


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> As it turns out both of my ISOs are 20mm. I have 4 cigar boxes stuffed with straps of all manner. I would have lost big money betting I had a 22mm ISO in one of them....


Yes, I reckon a lot of us could probably have another Sinn in the herd,if we sold off the straps we seem to never use...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Fathers Day to the Sinners in the USA 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

103 ti TESTAF on Squale milanese mesh...muted coloration with photoshop
antique coloring by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## missalaire

Horoticus said:


> It won't be your last...


I've already been looking at my next one -_-

Probably going to pick up a Sinn EZM 3 next.


----------



## HamSamich9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Il_Valentino

EZM3 on Sinn leather strap


----------



## Il_Valentino

missalaire said:


> Horoticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be your last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already been looking at my next one -_-
> 
> Probably going to pick up a Sinn EZM 3 next.
Click to expand...

Yes! EZM3 is my only Sinn but it is definitely worth it. The crown on the 9 marker is pretty strange but other than that it is a flawless piece for the price. A bit underpriced if I do say so myself


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wongthian2

Sinn 103 TESTAF next to Tornado fighter jet cockpit clock...
Two SINNs by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

HaymondWong said:


> Sinn 103 TESTAF next to Tornado fighter jet cockpit clock...
> Two SINNs by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


*
Great Picture !*
*
The black strap at the 103, which strap is it ? *


----------



## Bear1845

I love this thing.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## missalaire

Il_Valentino said:


> Yes! EZM3 is my only Sinn but it is definitely worth it. The crown on the 9 marker is pretty strange but other than that it is a flawless piece for the price. A bit underpriced if I do say so myself


I like the simple, iconic look of the EZM 3 and the fact that it wears smaller (I have a 6" wrist). Trying to be patient and wait for the right one to pop up for sale, but the wait is hard lol. So tempted to just put in an order through Watchbuys.com.


----------



## buthidae




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Mr Auto

buthidae said:


> View attachment 14258031


Strap Monster!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

missalaire said:


> I like the simple, iconic look of the EZM 3 and the fact that it wears smaller (I have a 6" wrist). Trying to be patient and wait for the right one to pop up for sale, but the wait is hard lol. So tempted to just put in an order through Watchbuys.com.


Well this one is not a 3, but it might work for you. The price is spectacular and the size looks right. I am not affiliated in any way with the seller:

https://advrider.com/f/threads/sinn-u200-ezm8-watch-mission-timer.1387077/


----------



## 5277

27 years in love with this watch,but strap is new.


----------



## Time4Playnow

My first Sinn watch arrived today, the U1-ST. I like the blue dial much better in person than in pics. Overall it's got a great look and is a really nice size also. :-!

* Edit: after 3 full days it's running +9 seconds, so I hope it keeps this level of accuracy. Very pleased so far!


----------



## gr8sw

LE of 300 for Japan in 2000


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrianknow

Just received my odd 1990 103B St and 102.

will post pics once i'm allowed to


----------



## Adrianknow

Just received my odd 1990 103B St and 102.

will post pics once i'm allowed to


----------



## IndependentGeorge

Spring-Diver said:


> 836 for today


Gorgeous. The 836 is easily my favorite Sinn. If only they came in 38mm...


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire

duc said:


> Well this one is not a 3, but it might work for you. The price is spectacular and the size looks right. I am not affiliated in any way with the seller:
> 
> https://advrider.com/f/threads/sinn-u200-ezm8-watch-mission-timer.1387077/


I've got a Sinn EZM 3 on the way, but if it doesn't work out I'll check out the U200. Thanks!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Day 3 on the wrist, running +3 secs/day so far. Love the blue dial, even though it's matte. And I'm fond of black watches for some reason. ;-)


----------



## stockae92

EZM 1.1


----------



## 74notserpp

UX SDR GSG 9









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Time4Playnow said:


> Day 3 on the wrist, running +3 secs/day so far. Love the blue dial, even though it's matte. And I'm fond of black watches for some reason. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14266725
> 
> 
> View attachment 14266727


Congrats 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## myke

German beer german Watch why not?


----------



## simonp67

IMG deleted by mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the weekend 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## campes

HaymondWong said:


> Sinn 103 TESTAF next to Tornado fighter jet cockpit clock...
> Two SINNs by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


What strap is that on the 103?


----------



## michael_m

Wound this back up...


----------



## Moss28

The 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## missalaire




----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE


----------



## Time Lane

103 on bracelet for a change of pace.


----------



## GrussGott

BevHillsTrainer said:


> [ U1 SDR ]


Welp, that's that, I'm going to get that one. Out of curiosity, what's your wrist size?


----------



## trailmaster308




----------



## HamSamich9

Just in! 556 I B


----------



## IndependentGeorge

Sinning on holiday:









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sinndependence day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Jay46

My UX! Love her!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Time4Playnow said:


> My first Sinn watch arrived today, the U1-ST. I like the blue dial much better in person than in pics. Overall it's got a great look and is a really nice size also. :-!
> 
> * Edit: after 3 full days it's running +9 seconds, so I hope it keeps this level of accuracy. Very pleased so far!
> 
> View attachment 14260499
> 
> 
> View attachment 14260501
> 
> 
> View attachment 14260503


Welcome to the Sinn Club, T4PN.
Sinn is the GShock of Mechanical's IMO!!


----------



## AndiS

My two favorites....


----------



## Jay46

She rocks!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lek




----------



## sticky

Bit of a forum favourite - for good reason.


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 900 Hummer, Limited 150 pcs


----------



## Moss28

Sinn Sunday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy

Beach time!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Love it


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mr Auto

2 months old









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> Yes, I reckon a lot of us could probably have another Sinn in the herd,if we sold off the straps we seem to never use...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


D&S, I took a chance on Terry's version of the Isofrane, from Toxic NATOs. I have a couple of Isofranes and to be honest, I can't tell the difference (except for the $70 savings). This is a well done strap and it works nicely with the EZM.


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> D&S, I took a chance on Terry's version of the Isofrane, from Toxic NATOs. I have a couple of Isofranes and to be honest, I can't tell the difference (except for the $70 savings). This is a well done strap and it works nicely with the EZM.
> 
> View attachment 14300303


Hey mate...that looks great(but I reckon it would still look great on baling twine)...Yes I'm a bit top heavy on isos...Thanks for.the heads up

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

My new to me 556i. Very excited to finally have it.


----------



## unsub073

206 Arktis II


----------



## deepsea03

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just missed one of these and now and obsessed with them - yours is brilliant!


----------



## jam karet

deepsea03 said:


> Just missed one of these and now and obsessed with them - yours is brilliant!


Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## Guy Pardee

I just picked this up in Frankfurt during a stopover there.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Jay46

UX









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep

Hi there brother!


----------



## urolex

U1 SE









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Just a 104...


----------



## DaveandStu

Ten today...have a good day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Back in the fold and happily so. This is Sinn number...21 for me. They had all been dealt away and I'm pleased as punch with this 903.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Really enjoying this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

Daily wear for a long while. Contemplating switch to quartz (UX) for better longevity. Case and bezel are tough as nails but the automatic movement isn't suitable for a power plant.

Would I be crazy to make the switch?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

I spend time in power plants (working as a QA type for a construction company). What is the concern with wearing that beauty in a power plant?


----------



## sticky

857 UTC.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

duc said:


> I spend time in power plants (working as a QA type for a construction company). What is the concern with wearing that beauty in a power plant?


As an operator: vibration from power tools, steam engulfment, knock valves that require a few good slams to fully close them, etc. Was already sent to RGM for running excessively fast and while I can't pinpoint what exactly caused for it to happen, I can assume it was work related.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Jay46

I have a UX and she is an absolute beauty and a best at the same time! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Mister Lamb said:


> As an operator: vibration from power tools, steam engulfment, knock valves that require a few good slams to fully close them, etc. Was already sent to RGM for running excessively fast and while I can't pinpoint what exactly caused for it to happen, I can assume it was work related.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for explaining. Fortunately I look, more than do these days.


----------



## miller.jj

J


----------



## OkiFrog

Super excited to have this new Sinn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc




----------



## myke

UX Hydro


----------



## adryens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

myke said:


> UX Hydro


The legend...


----------



## Steve Allen

Jay46 said:


> I have a UX and she is an absolute beauty and a best at the same time!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


'The Beauty and The Beast' - a true title indeed


----------



## Steve Allen

miller.jj said:


> J


Has this been modded?


----------



## Steve Allen

Mister Lamb said:


> Daily wear for a long while. Contemplating switch to quartz (UX) for better longevity. Case and bezel are tough as nails but the automatic movement isn't suitable for a power plant.
> 
> Would I be crazy to make the switch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a pity you can't keep both, but you can NOT go wrong with the UX. I honestly think it's the toughest luxury watch available. Plus, being quartz, you don't ever have to worry about working in a power plant. Go for it!


----------



## miller.jj

Steve Allen said:


> Has this been modded?


It has not. This was a limited edition created by Sinn to commemorate the CH124 Sea King's service to the Royal Canadian Air Force, Royal Canadian Navy, and Canadian Armed Forces.

J


----------



## miller.jj

Steve Allen said:


> Has this been modded?






























Some more photos for you.

Cheers,

J


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## michael_m




----------



## gelocks




----------



## JimD303

My new everyday watch.


----------



## GotSprings

19 years old. 2 factory services. Last owner From New Zealand, brought it to Canada on Vacation, then shipped to D.C. Brand new Bonetto Cinturini rubber (that I bought weeks ago when looking at the EZM3 or T2). Result of a few months of searching...


----------



## OkiFrog

Sinn 356 on a Toxic NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Going for that vintage military look...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Spring-Diver

836 for today 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


>


Every time I think of selling mine you post a great PIC 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

AndiS said:


>


Every time I think of selling mine you post a great PIC 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Been a while since I've owned a Sinn. Nice to strap on a well made piece of German engineering again.

This doesn't seem to be a popular model, though I do like the dial not being matte. The blue's a bit hard to capture:


----------



## sticky




----------



## AndiS

@ DAVE: You`re welcome !! Always a pleasure !


----------



## AndiS

@ DAVE: You`re welcome !! Always a pleasure !


----------



## Mister Lamb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a top day guys..U212SDR
A winter's day on the farm..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

Spring-Diver said:


> 836 for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I like how simple it looks and yet so satisfying. It's like when you have a house and it's empty with basic furniture and the house looks immaculate. Less is more.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbows

I wear this almost all of the time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Spring-Diver said:


> 836 for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I'm sure someone else said it first, but that looks good on the Sinn rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

nodnar said:


> I'm sure someone else said it first, but that looks good on the Sinn rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man 

I'm a huge fan of Sinn rubber.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

Just pull this one out for show. Haven't won't it that many times.









Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Sinn 757 Diapal with custom strap.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Grimlock_1 said:


> Just pull this one out for show. Haven't won't it that many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


That green dial though....  Stunning watch! You must have some nice watches for this not to be in heavy rotation.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Half way through the week!


----------



## petethegreek

T2at the beach on toxic nato


----------



## srs1286




----------



## Grimlock_1

Mr Auto said:


> That green dial though....  Stunning watch! You must have some nice watches for this not to be in heavy rotation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yeah I have a fair variety of seikos I wear and have the new Green Sumo aswell so I wear that mostly.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

No sign of winter here except for the bubble 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

srs1286 said:


> View attachment 14353115


Nice strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Catching some early evening sun.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold

104


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Brekel

Sinnday

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

My newest arrival....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

UX GSG9 SDR working the night shift









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

Sinn 756 on a Black Horace strap


----------



## HamSamich9

New custom crocodile strap. Thought I would dress the 556 I B up a little bit.


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## GotSprings

Walked out to get the mail. Sat back down at my desk.


----------



## panda-R

757 Diapal on black strap.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## American Jedi

The 103 Klassik. Still my favorite Sinn.


----------



## duc

American Jedi said:


> The 103 Klassik. Still my favorite Sinn.


Extra points for pooch in pic!


----------



## wiwatm

My Sinn is still under service 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear

American Jedi said:


> The 103 Klassik. Still my favorite Sinn.


Absolutely love this! As a 104 owner I can say this takes one of my favorite peices in my collection up a notch! Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

My SINN.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

My 144 GMT









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Linear said:


> Absolutely love this! As a 104 owner I can say this takes one of my favorite peices in my collection up a notch! Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've always thought the 104 is the perfect GADA watch. Perfect design


----------



## American Jedi

duc said:


> Extra points for pooch in pic!


Much appreciated. He is basically my sidekick. Lol!


----------



## Blkmax32

On leather


----------



## wiwatm

EZM1 today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SRHinVA

My 103, on military canvas strap


----------



## SRHinVA

My 103, on military canvas strap
View attachment 14392753


----------



## Fellows

Great combo!


----------



## wiwatm

Light up my Sinn with this colorful strap.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K

My 356 UTC, fresh from a full Sinn service, new crystal, new crown tube and crown - all ready for a new owner, as it will be going up for sale soon.


----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## WatchIceland

Nothing fancy, just the classic 104.

View attachment 14395949


----------



## Zach.A

756 on an Erika's Black Ops


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## berni29

Hi

On the way home from giving a self defence class










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

It says Audi Design on the dial, but it is a Sinn 902.


----------



## Jay46

Sinn UX









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr

office diving


----------



## zetaplus93

The Germans have a wry sense of humor...


----------



## EpsteinBarr

nato strap


----------



## jaxf250

Finally added the Tegimented bracelet to the EZM 10. Awesome quality and is quite light on the wrist. Watchbuys was great to do business with for the bracelet. 8.25 inch wrist, no extra links needed.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

On mesh...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wiwatm

Night time here









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

My newbie...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Lazy Saturday afternoon...


----------



## myke

Working the Sinn UX this weekend. previous owner thought it was a good idea to store the watch in the hacking position to enhance battery life. I think that is kinda dumb. its a grab and go watch for me. To quote Bruce Springsteen this watch was born to run


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## duc

I am reserving "this place" for an incoming 857. Yes sir.


----------



## Big_Red

Some of my favorite U1 pics... although moving on as it never gets worn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Big_Red said:


> Some of my favorite U1 pics... although moving on as it never gets worn.


Looks Great!

Curious on your wrist size - looks like about 6.5"? If that's true, how do you like the big clasp? I think it looks great with the trimmed down strap, but wondering about comfort. Thanks!


----------



## AndiS

Proud: My new pre-owned 757s:


----------



## mconlonx

Sinn-grail = achieved!


----------



## kyledemo

Happy Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## zetaplus93

Love how the blue comes out in the sun!


----------



## GrussGott

AndiS said:


> Proud: My new pre-owned 757s:


Nice - @AndiS; what are your on thoughts on the aluminum bezel insert?

I love the 756/7, 856/7 series, but that aluminum bezel always gives me pause ... i understand the tool watch argument, however my vote would be a bezel similar to the U series diving watches









or if it's an insert, make it rubberized like on the Breitling superoceans:


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional for the next few days.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold

As beautiful as it is I find the fine link bracelet a bit heavy as well as a scratch magnet. Put on a Geckota distressed leather strap and it feels good.


----------



## Fastandold

Drilled lugs though, would it be too much trouble?


----------



## JacobC

One of my favorite pictures of this watch ever

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## ebtromba

myke said:


> Working the Sinn UX this weekend. previous owner thought it was a good idea to store the watch in the hacking position to enhance battery life. I think that is kinda dumb. its a grab and go watch for me. To quote Bruce Springsteen this watch was born to run


Considering the hoops one has to jump thru to change the battery, I gotta say.... not a bad idea

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

ebtromba said:


> Considering the hoops one has to jump thru to change the battery, I gotta say.... not a bad idea
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Especially most ebauches will get about 70% more battery life when stored that way.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 103.


----------



## duc

Here it is baby, in all its Sinnful glory (courtesy of American Jedi). Apologies for the smokey pis. My phone is ready to punch out:


----------



## stockae92

EZM 1.1


----------



## Big_Red

GrussGott said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> Curious on your wrist size - looks like about 6.5"? If that's true, how do you like the big clasp? I think it looks great with the trimmed down strap, but wondering about comfort. Thanks!


The full size clasp is definitely beefy, but seems to do a fine job of balancing the weight out. And yes, comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## ChronoSage

103st on Colareb Spoleto Swamp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gregoryb

Bradjhomes said:


>


I always forget the reference for this beauty


----------



## Bradjhomes

gregoryb said:


> I always forget the reference for this beauty


809


----------



## Larry23




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## gregoryb

Bradjhomes said:


> 809


Aaaaand over to watchrecon saved searches I go.

Thank you


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan

My former beater, held up well over the past decade +, and AR coating is starting to deteriorate


----------



## kasemo

On gray nato.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Today I am wearing the limited edition Sinn 103 A Sa B on the fine link bracelet! Just love the blue dial with the silver subdials! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlighting

Joined the team.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay46

Excellent choice enjoy in good health

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

656L


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## nodnar

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No date no seconds. Nice and clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## EpsteinBarr

with the bracelet...not bad...I think


----------



## mconlonx

Dat glow...


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kyledemo

Perlon weekend








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

just hanging out...


----------



## srs1286

856


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fokstom

Watchstrapheaven <3


----------



## DaveD

UX for the weekend


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Sinns.

Just got the 556A. Had one, but sold it. Picked up the 656L. And then had to get another 556A just to take these pix...


----------



## kyledemo

Sinning today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

756 in the wild


----------



## gruntmedik

My only Sinn...so far.


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

UX on 9/11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Larry23




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## duc

These Prometheus straps are a perfect match for Mr. EZM1.1.


----------



## kyledemo

Got this cool "light black" canvas strap a couple days ago and figure I'd try it out. I like it so far










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

Blue shark nato....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

duc said:


> These Prometheus straps are a perfect match for Mr. EZM1.1.
> 
> View attachment 14468077


Perfect match 

They just released two new colors, orange and a grey  I'll be ordering them soon. The blasted hardware is very nice too!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL

My trusty 157.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Spring-Diver said:


> Perfect match
> 
> They just released two new colors, orange and a grey  I'll be ordering them soon. The blasted hardware is very nice too!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I couldn't help myself and ordered the grey earlier. I'm lucky my wife is so tolerant.


----------



## sstarbuck68

Threw a silicone strap on the U1 Pro today. Wow! As it was designed to be worn. Nice, light, and comfy. Not that the bracelet isn't awesome. This just takes it to a new level.


----------



## Tacket

Trying the 356 on Perlon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL

Tacket said:


> Trying the 356 on Perlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I used one of those for quite a while. I like how the strap expands a bit when it gets wet moist to give your wrist more breathing room.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3

Here's a recent photo of my 103 ST SA. It's been on the rally strap for quite a while now and to be honest, I am still not missing the H-link bracelet it came with (although I really do love that bracelet)...









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

C4L18R3 said:


> Here's a recent photo of my 103 ST SA. It's been on the rally strap for quite a while now and to be honest, I am still not missing the H-link bracelet it came with (although I really do love that bracelet)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


How about a picture where you show the strap a bit more? (own a 103 st sa as well, always like new combinations shown)


----------



## GrussGott

rapsac1971 said:


> How about a picture where you show the strap a bit more? (own a 103 st sa as well, always like new combinations shown)


+1 and which rally strap?


----------



## ChronoSage

103 acrylic on B&R chestnut rally strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 103 acrylic on its way to work.


----------



## fire_lantern

Reacquired a Sinn T2B. Will not make the mistake of selling this one! Just the ideal watch for me, absolutely love this thing.


----------



## gaurdianarc

fire_lantern said:


> Reacquired a Sinn T2B. Will not make the mistake of selling this one! Just the ideal watch for me, absolutely love this thing.


Nice watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## simonp67

Not mine, at least yet! Tried on yesterday at the WatchBuys road show

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acdcz

When waitting for the pizza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

fire_lantern said:


> Reacquired a Sinn T2B. Will not make the mistake of selling this one! Just the ideal watch for me, absolutely love this thing.


Sinn, do blue so well mate
Top piece

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

fire_lantern said:


> Reacquired a Sinn T2B. Will not make the mistake of selling this one! Just the ideal watch for me, absolutely love this thing.


Congrats again! The T series are my favorite Sinn divers :-!


----------



## Nesoni

After the cleaning, lubrication, adjusting ... Pure shine









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Nesoni said:


> After the cleaning, lubrication, adjusting ... Pure shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks great on that strap, what brand is it? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great on that strap, what brand is it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://cloverstraps.com/









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

EZM 13 today!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

UX









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Spring-Diver

It's a T1B kind of day 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Back on leather after rocking the Erikas original all summer.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Yep 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fiddlahhh

I've tried so many straps on this watch, but I think it feels most at home on this type of leather military field style strap. The best part: I snagged it NOS for just 3 euros on eBay.


----------



## DummySmacks

Simple three-hander today...


----------



## Jay46

103 Ti









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fiddlahhh

fiddlahhh said:


> View attachment 14492541
> 
> 
> I've tried so many straps on this watch, but I think it feels most at home on this type of leather military field style strap. The best part: I snagged it NOS for just 3 euros on eBay.


This got even better. I finally figured out what the stamp on this strap means. JPM = Jean Paul Menicucci. It's a 100 Euro strap.


----------



## sstarbuck68




----------



## river bum

Enjoying my newly acquired EZM3F. Recently purchased from another WUS member.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## tinman143




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Very very cool Sinn , Spring-Diver !!


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> Very very cool Sinn , Spring-Diver !!


Thank you Andi 
The T1's are my favorite divers!


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raffe

SINN 103 A SA b Limited Edition


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## GrussGott

I call this: Afternoon Cheese.









Mountain View, CA Public Library.

Is it weird to be parked in front of the library, 100 feet from an actual chunk of the Berlin Wall, in a German convertible showing off a German mechanical watch? Sure. Also vain and ridiculous. Why do you think I'd only post something like this here?

HOLY CRAP! I just realized I could get a picture of a German watch, a German car, and a piece of the Berlin Wall all in one picture ... so many narratives ... This is literally 100 feet right in front of the picture above - you could almost see it, if it wasn't for the cars


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr

simply Sinn


----------



## Spring-Diver

Giving the 836 some love today.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


>


Cool photo Andi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

EpsteinBarr said:


> simply Sinn


Oh man, i love that U1 Pro ... I wish they hadn't made that a special edition. I got a quote for the all white bezel at ~$400 which I thought I could add to the U1 S B, but after mocking it up I decided I liked the white/red bezel enough .... still ... why don't they sell the U1 Pro??? And/or the U212 SDR??

Seems like huge demand for both


----------



## GrussGott

Red, White, and Blue U2 looking at southeast silicon valley towards the Diablo Mountains (Mt. Hamilton Observatory blurry above and just to the left of the watch)









U2 in red tracking 3 times zones with the crown popped









Close-up view of Mt Hamilton Observatory


----------



## jgmvm2087

857 all the way!


----------



## mconlonx

One Sinn, one... not. May be heretical around here, but having owned a couple of 556A, and having picked up the 656L, I'm actually really digging this Seiko SNK809/656 mod more than an actual 556A. I think mainly for the smaller size, the many spec downgrades notwithstanding.


----------



## duc

Good morning. We might have to do some battle with a "surly ABS Surveyor". Time to armor up. Seriously, the Surveyor is not surly and there will be no battle. There will be some waterfront activity to ready a barge for the seas though.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baraj1466

the band really makes the face pop. Great watch. Enjoy.


----------



## baraj1466

the face of the watch is an amazing blue. i was introduced to Sinn just recently. I think this is my favorite.


----------



## baraj1466

definitely a unique watch. eye is drawn to the orange. just enough. not overdone


----------



## baraj1466

camo face. I have never seen one before. i think I like. probably a matching camo band would be too much.


----------



## baraj1466

the reflection in the top pic draws the eye. would never have known the real face color without the second pic.


----------



## Batchelor22

miller.jj said:


> Some more photos for you.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J


I'm pretty sure I recognize the Pavillion at Assiniboine Park in that picture. Brings back Winnipeg memories, great looking watch BTW.


----------



## srs1286

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

356 Flieger III today (I mean, yesterday)


----------



## Batchelor22

My new arrival. Easily sized and easy to wear, kind of weighty!


----------



## panda-R

Batchelor22 said:


> My new arrival. Easily sized and easy to wear, kind of weighty!


Nice watch!!

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 74notserpp

GrussGott said:


> Oh man, i love that U1 Pro ... I wish they hadn't made that a special edition. I got a quote for the all white bezel at ~$400 which I thought I could add to the U1 S B, but after mocking it up I decided I liked the white/red bezel enough .... still ... why don't they sell the U1 Pro??? And/or the U212 SDR??
> 
> Seems like huge demand for both


I asked Watchbuys back in August about a U1P bezel for my U1B, and was told they didn't produce any extra bezels.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Getting coffee this morning in Tokyo (crappy cell phone pic)









View of Tokyo from Shinjuku City, Mt Fuji in the background:









U1 again, bad lighting:









Same view of Mt Fuji at sunset:


----------



## bazza.

My 14 year old EZM2 Box set


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

74notserpp said:


> I asked Watchbuys back in August about a U1P bezel for my U1B, and was told they didn't produce any extra bezels.
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Watchbuys could make it happen. They just need a 25-50 piece minimum order. IMO the U1B SDR/U1B S should have came with the U1 Professional bezel. It just looks better with no red. I get it on the regular U1 with the red hands and printing on the dial, but not the U1 B's.

Maybe start a thread to see who would be interested in U1 Professional bezels.


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

74notserpp said:


> I asked Watchbuys back in August about a U1P bezel for my U1B, and was told they didn't produce any extra bezels.
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Watchbuys will order you an all white bezel for $400 US, I just got a quote from them on it (I didn't ask for a U1P bezel, just a U1 bezel with all white lettering)


----------



## 74notserpp

GrussGott said:


> Watchbuys will order you an all white bezel for $400 US, I just got a quote from them on it (I didn't ask for a U1P bezel, just a U1 bezel with all white lettering)


Was that a regular U1 bezel or SDR bezel? I would be interested in a white lettering SDR bezel, although I'm not sure I'm $400USD ($600AUD) interested.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

74notserpp said:


> Was that a regular U1 bezel or SDR bezel? I would be interested in a white lettering SDR bezel, although I'm not sure I'm $400USD ($600AUD) interested.


The SDR (i.e., black with white lettering) and it was "$400 with delivery"


----------



## Grimlock_1

bazza. said:


> My 14 year old EZM2 Box set


It's came with a VHS video?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

bazza. said:


> My 14 year old EZM2 Box set


I didn't notice the VHS tape before (yeah it's hard to miss). That is old school. Given the video has the title GSG9 what is actually on it? Is it an old school GSG9* doco or something else?

*GSG9 being an elite CT/paramilitary unit of the German border police


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## LodeRunner

Sinn 556 I B looks almost purple in some light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgmvm2087

duc said:


> Good morning. We might have to do some battle with a "surly ABS Surveyor". Time to armor up. Seriously, the Surveyor is not surly and there will be no battle. There will be some waterfront activity to ready a barge for the seas though.
> 
> View attachment 14514671


Hey nice background!


----------



## jgmvm2087

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shannon,

Good to see you representing the EZM 9! My next piece for sure! Just wish Watchbuys would sell it on a bracelet!


----------



## duc

jgmvm2087 said:


> Hey nice background!


Great minds think alike. I picked this up a few weeks ago but it didn't excite me like I thought it would. I have been circling the wagons on a CWC RN-SBS auto. I ultimately decided on a quartz version, which I like a lot. The smaller numbers really appeal to me. That said, I put this on last night and have a new appreciation for it. The tech packed into Sinns just can't be beaten. Anyway, it is growing on me.


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jgmvm2087

duc said:


> jgmvm2087 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice background!
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike. I picked this up a few weeks ago but it didn't excite me like I thought it would. I have been circling the wagons on a CWC RN-SBS auto. I ultimately decided on a quartz version, which I like a lot. The smaller numbers really appeal to me. That said, I put this on last night and have a new appreciation for it. The tech packed into Sinns just can't be beaten. Anyway, it is growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 14530931
Click to expand...

I like the strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## Batchelor22

I like my Sinn 757 Diapal so much, I just picked this up. Should give me the perfect 1-2 bang!


----------



## duc

jgmvm2087 said:


> I like the strap! Where did you get it?


I'll look it over later and let you know if there are any markings. In the meantime, here is where it came from: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-857s-tegimented-5006201.html


----------



## banezg

Got this one in a trade... bot sure if Im gonna keep it.









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

banezg said:


> Got this one in a trade... bot sure if Im gonna keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Why not?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## banezg

It's too light on the hand for me. Cool watch though.  

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr

I am spending too much time in this thread...will need something new...836 would be a good choice for the wrist of 21,5cm?
Currently - das Boot


----------



## hendryyyy

.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ottertail

The 104 today! Love it on the brown leather


----------



## Nesoni

hendryyyy said:


> .


I'm just negotiating about purchase of my second Sinn (103 Acrylic is my first one). I hesitate because Ezm3 is 3 years old (properly servis is expensive, long lasting and should be done in year or two). Also doesn't have SS bracelet. But beautiful watch









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## xenioskasinides

Sinn 556.i.b









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

New to me 206 Arktis.


----------



## Spring-Diver

jgmvm2087 said:


> Shannon,
> 
> Good to see you representing the EZM 9! My next piece for sure! Just wish Watchbuys would sell it on a bracelet!


Thanks 

WatchBuys has the bracelet. Did you ask them to swap the strap for the bracelet with an adjusted price?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

EpsteinBarr said:


> I am spending too much time in this thread...will need something new...836 would be a good choice for the wrist of 21,5cm?
> Currently - das Boot


836 would be a great fit for your wrist 

With the thin case and large flat case back, you'll be pleasantly surprised how comfortable it is.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B gets the wrist today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## sstarbuck68

river bum said:


> Enjoying my newly acquired EZM3F. Recently purchased from another WUS member.


Love it on that strap!

SS


----------



## EpsteinBarr

Spring-Diver said:


> 836 would be a great fit for your wrist
> 
> With the thin case and large flat case back, you'll be pleasantly surprised how comfortable it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spring-Diver, thank you for your feedback. I have it already in shopping cart in our AD.
Just to be sure, I checked the visual effect of black-red leather strap


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Chocodove




----------



## Grimlock_1

AndiS said:


>


Which model is this ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

The blue rubber strap is really growing on me ... seemed a bit odd at first, but I like it's red-white-blue theme ... looks great with the most luxurious thing in the world: _fresh berries!_


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 103 on a B&R Bands pilot strap makes me happy.


----------



## arislan

Sinnful night









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Ich bin Sinner...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## TK-




----------



## duc

duc said:


> I'll look it over later and let you know if there are any markings. In the meantime, here is where it came from: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sinn-857s-tegimented-5006201.html


The strap is unmarked. It is a folded piece of material, well stitched with black hardware.

I have some pics, but you probably get the idea.


----------



## jhwarthog

Regret getting rid of this one!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

The 556i Red on an Olive rubber strap.


----------



## AndiS

Grimlock_1 said:


> Which model is this ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


@GRIMLOCK: It´s a Sinn Military Type III, based on the Model 857. It was a limited edition (300pcs) for Japan.

Today: Sinn 757 Diapal


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## AndiS

Weekend.
Time for the Sinn 156 Military and to look forward to it !
(the watch is not for sale)


----------



## AndiS

sorry - double post....


----------



## Spring-Diver

PM switch 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Spring-Diver said:


> PM switch


So clean!


----------



## Spring-Diver

GrussGott said:


> So clean!


Thanks GG 

Sinn nailed it with this one 



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

fully tegimented U1


----------



## wongthian2

lumed dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## myke

U1 for this day


----------



## Memento Vivere

Just picked this up. Stupendous. Worth the price (and I was a little hesitant due to it).


----------



## Hoppyjr

From last Saturday


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## nodnar

Put it on one day last week, don't remember why, but remembered how much I like it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## GrussGott

Hoppyjr said:


> From last Saturday


Wow, that's some POP!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Memento Vivere said:


> View attachment 14547017
> 
> 
> Just picked this up. Stupendous. Worth the price (and I was a little hesitant due to it).


Congrats 
It's a stunner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1P today












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1

Hoppyjr said:


> From last Saturday


Which U1 model is this?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Grimlock_1 said:


> Which U1 model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


U1 Professional. Limited Edition of 100 for North America.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


A Sinn I would buy in a heartbeat, only if they would just move the crown to the 4 position.


----------



## myke

UX and my Olight


----------



## Toddinut

My latest purchase, a 556i on a Crown and Buckle vinta


----------



## Spring-Diver

Back with the T1B for a couple days












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

I can now join this thread.


----------



## fiskadoro

356 Flieger III in a touch of morning sunlight.


----------



## mondi1911

Sinn 303, Mazda Rx-8 rotary Wankel engine edition, from 2004 or 2005, cant remember.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1384359

Two German classics: Sinn 104 matte edition and a Contax IIa:


----------



## heebs

zenfrogmaster said:


> Two German classics: Sinn 104 matte edition and a Contax IIa:
> 
> View attachment 14571669


That's the best thing I've seen all week! Love them both. I could do a wannabe shot with my EZM-3 and a Kiev rangefinder!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

deepsea03 said:


>


Congrats Mike 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

6 more days 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lalanders

Became a Sinner today with a used 104. First impressions are great. Bought a Haveston canvas strap that surprisingly became the clear favorite in combination with the watch.


----------



## shapz

Sinn 656-S on stealthy Nato









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Got the blues today


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Bonzodog

My first Sinn,had it four days


----------



## Opettaja

My second Sinn, and loving it.


----------



## Opettaja

duplicated post


----------



## chesterworks

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14447329


e: nevermind!


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## duc

Good morning!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Dusty U1 Pro today.


----------



## Sebast975

Happy Flieger Friday. 356 on aftermarket bracelet from Watchgecko.


----------



## duc

Sebast975 said:


> Happy Flieger Friday. 356 on aftermarket bracelet from Watchgecko.


Looks well fitted. I like it.


----------



## Smokedog76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

103 Sa BE on a Rios Wave grey shark strap. Have a nice weekend !


----------



## davethedyer




----------



## Split-2nd

Matt and polished!


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the weekend 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

^ any preference for matte vs. polished?


----------



## echebota

In the box today, but was on my wrist for the most of this year!


----------



## echebota

View attachment 14596673

In the box today, but was on my wrist for the most of this year!


----------



## 74notserpp

UX GSG9 back on the wrist. Quick update to AEDT, +11.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## xlr8tn




----------



## xlr8tn




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning Sinners ☕












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

Switched out my i for an a .


----------



## watchesoff

Lume on the Sinn 103


----------



## Dan Pierce

Vacationing w/ my 757 UTC.
dP


----------



## heebs

watchesoff said:


> Lume on the Sinn 103
> 
> View attachment 14599279


Stunning photo. Well done!


----------



## xlr8tn

This is an awesome shot. Do they still make this one because I can't find it on watchbuys website?

-Brent


----------



## Bugster




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn Military Type 3


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom

The date is wrong but the pic is right 😄


----------



## iChrono

Sinn is in the house! My 104 I B


----------



## Toddinut

On a new strap...


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

My 104, my 6099, and my grandfather's pocket watch that was the beginning of my interest in mechanical watches.
.


----------



## Grimlock_1

About to off load this baby. One last pic.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

My only Sinn >>


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## jakec

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 14605851


I think you got me searching around for one of these now


----------



## Horoticus

jakec said:


> I think you got me searching around for one of these now


:-!


----------



## umarrajs

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 14605851


Superb design.............never seen this before!


----------



## watchesoff

xlr8tn said:


> This is an awesome shot. Do they still make this one because I can't find it on watchbuys website?
> 
> -Brent


The Sinn 103 I posted is a Herbert Mayer edition with a different handset, the day window removed and a few other things. You can see the Herbert Mayer logo under the Sinn one. Only 50 were made in 2014 I think, I've only seen another 4 or 5 around the watch fam.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

|>


----------



## myke

U 1 Fully tegimented 
ETA movement keeping good time


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 today












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## duc

Another day at the salt mine:


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 again 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


>


Love that shot Andi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## JacobC

Back from service at RGM for a faulty reverser. RGM also kindly agreed to alter the movement to two crown positions for me as well.










Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## cghorr01

JacobC said:


> Back from service at RGM for a faulty reverser. RGM also kindly agreed to alter the movement to two crown positions for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


That is stunning, is that still made? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

cghorr01 said:


> That is stunning, is that still made?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


As far as I know, they're still making them

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## paddlefoot64

Had my 356 for some time now. Favorite strap is a Nato in Army drab:


----------



## Steve Allen

Split-2nd said:


> Matt and polished!
> View attachment 14595543


Where did you get the Matt version from?


----------



## Impeccable Watches

Anyone got the 104 in green? 
I'm close to pulling the trigger on it, just looking for more wrist shots!


----------



## Grimlock_1

jim9162 said:


> Anyone got the 104 in green?
> I'm close to pulling the trigger on it, just looking for more wrist shots!


I've got one. And it's for sale aswell. If you want some shots in the sun with the sparkling glittering dial, let me know.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apothecurious

Spring-Diver said:


> 836 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That watch looks incredible! If you don't mind me asking, how large is your wrist? I've been peeking at the new 836 but the width of it has me a little bit concerned.


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## PetrosD

jim9162 said:


> Anyone got the 104 in green?
> I'm close to pulling the trigger on it, just looking for more wrist shots!


I recently picked one up pre-owned. I love it. The color changes from near black to electric green, depending on the light.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Apothecurious said:


> That watch looks incredible! If you don't mind me asking, how large is your wrist? I've been peeking at the new 836 but the width of it has me a little bit concerned.


Thank you! It's a great watch IMO. 
My wrist is 7 1/4".

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## zetaplus93

It's been a while, glad to have the 104 back on my wrists:


----------



## Spring-Diver

Day 2 with the U1 Professional


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Nesoni

Thanks God it's Friday...









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## zetaplus93

Cold but sunny!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Saturday's choice 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

U212 on a red strap. b-)


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Ezm 13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river bum

3F on Sinn Rubber


----------



## jaxf250

Sunset Blue Ridge Mountains










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

Been a while


----------



## Moonlighting

jim9162 said:


> Anyone got the 104 in green?
> I'm close to pulling the trigger on it, just looking for more wrist shots!


In case you still need convincing. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PetrosD

Moonlighting said:


> In case you still need convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was wondering what my green 104 would look like on Milanese mesh. I've been considering a Staib mesh, but I wasn't sure if mesh was the right bracelet for an aviation watch. What bracelet is that?


----------



## Grimlock_1

Haha. I was thinking the same thing. Those Staib mesh bracelet aren't cheap either. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ☕










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Pisgah Forest









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52

jaxf250 said:


> Pisgah Forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm on the fence about this watch. The pictures I see are good looking, on paper it's impressive, I like the features but I have reservations. I wish I could wear one for a few days, a week or at least handle one in real life.


----------



## DaveXS

Forgive me wife, for I have Sinn'd. And not just once...


----------



## DaveXS

...not just twice...


----------



## DaveXS

...but three times!


----------



## Radharc

Planes, [strike]trains,[/strike] and automobiles.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## born_sinner

856 on burgundy horsehide (AKA Shell Cordovan)


----------



## Mister X

Old school flieger strap on my favorite pilot watch today.


----------



## Cyril




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 74notserpp

U1B-T









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dan01

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14646499
> View attachment 14646497


The watch I am looking for. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taildraggerpilot




----------



## taildraggerpilot




----------



## abeyk

556 i B 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Dan01 said:


> The watch I am looking for. Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pull the trigger Dan you'll love it 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Checking out the Seiko SNR029












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01

Spring-Diver said:


> Just pull the trigger Dan you'll love it
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Looking for one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

QLEW7277 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## miller.jj

J


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sunday's choice.












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

The old man of my collection:


----------



## AndiS




----------



## deepsea03

AndiS said:


>


Great watch but I l-o-v-e that coffee mug


----------



## Beach_Bum

AndiS said:


>


I've got the same mug! Have posted it here several times.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Beat Bama! Maybe?!? Please?!?

Also: Sinn 356 UTC


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Thanksgiving Sinners in USA 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Military II


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

103 ti TESTAF on custom leather strap
closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## brianrbenton

My Sinn U2 EZM 5 GMT


----------



## Grimlock_1

wongthian2 said:


> 103 ti TESTAF on custom leather strap
> closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr





wongthian2 said:


> double post


, r U sdiiizshz cvbvZzjhab to NJ USA and

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Yep...again 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104 on a pilot strap


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

U1 in leather!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Flieger Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## brookview

I love the look of this brand but I'm afraid they are too large for my wrist. I know oversized is "in" but I've always preferred smaller watches on my wrist. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## brookview

Sitting in the Auburn Hotel, browsing the Sinn forum and here is an Auburn fan! Taking my oldest to tour campus tomorrow. Very excited! Love the Flieger! Is that the 356? I usually like smaller watches and am afraid the Sinn's will be too large, any thoughts?


----------



## sirjohnk

It's so hard to find a good aftermarket bracelet option for the Sinn 104. I've been through quite a few before settling on the Watch Gecko / Gecktoa Vintage Rivet Berwick bracelet as a great match for this watch:


----------



## sirjohnk

dup. sorry!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

brookview said:


> Sitting in the Auburn Hotel, browsing the Sinn forum and here is an Auburn fan! Taking my oldest to tour campus tomorrow. Very excited! Love the Flieger! Is that the 356? I usually like smaller watches and am afraid the Sinn's will be too large, any thoughts?


Have fun on campus, it's changed soooo much since I was there! The Auburn family welcomes you and your oldest.
War Eagle!


----------



## Moss28




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

My new Sinn 356! My last Sinn was a 556A in 2013.

Love the dial on this one! A bronze distress dial and a "glow" surrounding the sub-dials. A red second hand highlights the aged dial. The bead-blasted case gives the tool watch a fitting finish. The dome acrylic crystal completes the package giving it a vintage look.


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King Limited Edition #35/55

Yes, that is BGW9 lume.

J


----------



## Metalic Mud

Hi Folks. 
I’m the new boy. 
Picture of a couple of my U1’s. Currently fitted with red Zulu diver straps. 

Well there was meant to be a picture of a Sinn BLU1 and a U1 together. But due to forum rules I can’t post a picture yet. I’ll be back. Maybe.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

U1!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01

New to me T2B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Flieger Friday


----------



## Spring-Diver

deepsea03 said:


> Flieger Friday


Awesome trio 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome trio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Shannon


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Submarine Steel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

deepsea03 said:


> Flieger Friday


I really like the one in the center.


----------



## flame2000

deepsea03 said:


> Flieger Friday


I really like the one in the center.


----------



## Xabi

AndiS said:


>


Oh boy!
What is this Sinn? I've never seen that one before, I need it!


----------



## mattconeill

wongthian2 said:


> 103 ti TESTAF on custom leather strap
> closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Nice strap.. and watch ?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Didn't start out today with this, but was fudging thru my watchbox, as one does on a rainy Saturday, and realized I hadn't worn this for a while.......


----------



## Spring-Diver

On the ferry with the U1 Professional 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Red

The U1's are definitely solid pieces... but got this one on the chopping block.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF on Breitling leather and bracelet.

Cameo by Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE #01/55

J


----------



## AndiS

@ XabI: It`s a Sinn 900 Multi, built from 2004 till 2011.

Today: 358 Jubiläum:


----------



## Xabi

Thanks! I was thinking about getting a classic 900 but now I think I'm in love with the Multi...


----------



## deepsea03

Gracie (and dad) approve


----------



## Moss28




----------



## acdcz

First time try titannium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

356 UTC


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 103


----------



## Spring-Diver

watchesoff said:


> Sinn 103
> 
> View attachment 14688855


 Outstanding photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional all week 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

A shot for Movement Monday.









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## duc

Hi team. I just took delivery of @hstdist 556i. It's more impressive in person than the pictures do it justice. It is one solid package. I proclaim "It's a keeper!"


----------



## mjwatch




----------



## OkiFrog

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Zednut

Unfortunately I wasn't strong enough to resist a temptation of Sinn.


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-) Sinnful greetings!


----------



## pugman

Doulos Christos said:


> b-) Sinnful greetings!


Ωραίος!


----------



## wongthian2

closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

wongthian2 said:


> closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Wow that looks fantastic. Makes me want to try a similar strap on my EZM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

wongthian2 said:


> closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


That's such an awesome chrono from Sinn. A better look than the new DIN version. Here's my TESTAF model:










J


----------



## Doulos Christos

"Climb!"
Darth Sinn
The Tower of SUG


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Jacket season










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Sinn and denim.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bpax




----------



## deepsea03

After awhile they all look the same - at least the Sinn is cool


----------



## Spring-Diver

Saturday's choice 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Thank you!



Spring-Diver said:


> Outstanding photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Light it up!


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Dan01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time

I am such a sucker for the 104 lume.


----------



## zeit_time

I am such a sucker for the 104 lume.

View attachment 14706047


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 gets the wrist today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## slow_mo

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...


----------



## pvdjr




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aabikrman

Taking it easy today..Sinn 857 UTC Lufthansa Cargo Testaf


----------



## spoonman

My 104 on a grey suede NATO.


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF

J


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 1384359

Just received my 6096 - my third Sinn (yes, it's a sickness):


----------



## Jack646

Just after midnight and the day is still rolling over. 1 day old and running +5 seconds. Manual says the movement will be officially settled in after 8 weeks. It'll be interesting to see where it ends up.


----------



## wiwatm

I'm not joining you!!! Gotta go.!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdranade

Dan01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

rdranade said:


>


Looks good!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## 74notserpp

UX GSG9 SDR









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## blues45

Sinn 157









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Local hockey team - not a bad way to spend Saturday night


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Running +3 now after 4 days. Zero complaints!


----------



## Alimamy

Enjoying the EZM 3f this weekend.


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 for the week 





















Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Spring-Diver said:


> T1 for the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Color combo on that dial looks fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Here is one of the B&Rs by SINN, a kind of quickstart from Helmut SINN for Bruno Belamich.


----------



## Spring-Diver

tynan.nida said:


> Color combo on that dial looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
Sinn did a great job with the T series 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don S

My 156 - 4 screw case back & English day wheel.


----------



## AndiS

I`m looking for "the right watch" in orange for Chrismas.

But i can`t decide....


----------



## duc

AndiS said:


> I`m looking for "the right watch" in orange for Chrismas.
> 
> But i can`t decide....


If you might have to wrestle with an obstinate "in-law", go for the EZM10; otherwise the Hummer looks friendlier.


----------



## cav25

My vintage 101.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

My only Sinn for Christmas Eve.


----------



## deepsea03

Military Type IV at the office


----------



## gr8sw

Happy Holidays, Gents!


----------



## Lord99

Merry Christmas to every Sinner !


----------



## duc

Merry Christmas Team!


----------



## Dimy




----------



## casper461

Great looking watch


----------



## kakefe

It s a new comer...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spring-Diver

Merry Christmas 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Today the EZM-3 Meisterbund for Christmas......and as salvation for my bad conscience. I do not wear the Meisterbund as often as it deserves it.

Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## fastenerhouse

>>


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rile

556A and Barton Canvas









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iChrono

My 2nd Sinn, the EZM 3F


----------



## UOhrli

Another SINN I do not wear often enough, but today is its big day ;-).


----------



## deepsea03

Dome-a-licious


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## miller.jj

857 UTC TESTAF in the dark

J


----------



## iChrono

UOhrli said:


> Another SINN I do not wear often enough, but today is its big day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 14734777


Very nice Sinn


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## iChrono

duc said:


> Good morning:
> 
> View attachment 14740345


One of the best Sinn! Very nice.


----------



## slow_mo

Reflection from the dome...


----------



## iChrono

Its younger brother.


----------



## scottsosmith

103 on Khaki NATO Strap


----------



## Lord99

103 BE, favorite of my small collection


----------



## horrij1

Doesn’t get as much wrist time as it should, I’ll try to change that in the new year.


----------



## Dan Pierce

horrij1 said:


> Doesn't get as much wrist time as it should, I'll try to change that in the new year.


As an A5 owner I approve this message.:-!
dP


----------



## deepsea03

Ietan on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## AndiS

*Happy New Year ! *


----------



## iChrono

Happy year






2020 WUS!


----------



## njhinde

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 14736805


This is one of the best straps I've seen with the gorgeous blue 556i. Can you please let me know which strap it is? Thx


----------



## Spring-Diver

HNY Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 6099


----------



## Dan Pierce

Back to work and using the right tool for the job.
dP


----------



## rschmidt97

Back to work. The party's over.


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## myke

U 1 fully tegimented


----------



## GrussGott

I put this in the steering wheel thread too, but it also deserves some time here:


----------



## duc

GrussGott said:


> I put this in the steering wheel thread too, but it also deserves some time here:
> View attachment 14752687


Very timely (one of us). This just arrived. I picked it up for a great deal from a member. Overjoyed:


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Lord99

Happy New Year !


----------



## krpdm

Diapal by jppellet, on Flickr

Problem: oil embargo
Solution: Diapal


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## Moss28

Sinn 836 back on bracelet


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Split-2nd

104 with matte finish!


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 until the weekend 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Split-2nd said:


> 104 with matte finish!
> View attachment 14766621


 Nice! I had that one, if you ever feel like trying a rubber strap even if your not a big strap fan like me the factory silicon for it is the BEST and comfiest I've EVER had. Sold it for another but I'd buy one again just for the band. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Today is vintage time in vanilla.....


----------



## paj20

857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo, purchased new last month, delighted so far


----------



## Flighty7T34

Hardly used but new to me my first SINN. A 103 ST SA A with German day on Sinn brown leather band. Near Mint condition. I really love this watch so far. And it wears nice on my 7 1/2" wrist. Am amazed at how in certain light situations the inner stainless ring near the bezel GLOWS with reflection. The band is new and makes it really easy to revel in the inner workings and flywheel via the glass window. I feel the Arabic numeral version (A) is preferable for me as the face is less cluttered with sub second hash lines. Lume is bright and lasts all night long until the AM. I think of it as a "Chubby" Speedmaster with day and date. Love the bi-directional bezel and how beautiful it is crafted, also the 5 thru 60 makes count down to time a snap. Great useful feature IMHO. Could not be happier with this watch and it drips quality at every angle. A keeper.


----------



## fastenerhouse

. >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland

How I love this little watch!


----------



## Lord99

Flighty7T34 said:


> Hardly used but new to me my first SINN. A 103 ST SA A with German day on Sinn brown leather band. Near Mint condition. I really love this watch so far. And it wears nice on my 7 1/2" wrist. Am amazed at how in certain light situations the inner stainless ring near the bezel GLOWS with reflection. The band is new and makes it really easy to revel in the inner workings and flywheel via the glass window. I feel the Arabic numeral version (A) is preferable for me as the face is less cluttered with sub second hash lines. Lume is bright and lasts all night long until the AM. I think of it as a "Chubby" Speedmaster with day and date. Love the bi-directional bezel and how beautiful it is crafted, also the 5 thru 60 makes count down to time a snap. Great useful feature IMHO. Could not be happier with this watch and it drips quality at every angle. A keeper.
> View attachment 14770493


Congratulations to your 103! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Deacon211

Pulled the trigger on this the other day. Sinn is now on the verge of ruling my watchbox. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 6099


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Fokstom

856 on chevron


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## AdventureTimeWith

deepsea03 said:


>


So good! Im on the hunt for this Sinn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

...today's darling.


----------



## deepsea03

AdventureTimeWith said:


> So good! Im on the hunt for this Sinn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Flighty7T34

New to me but a 2005 birth date on this SINN 956 Ralley Chronometer. Homage face design to Smith's and Jeager automobile
instruments of the 1930's to 1970's. Case is 41.5mm excluding crown and pushers. Note the power meter for the automatic on 
the mid 3 o'clock position. Put er on a SINN antique leather strap which is very suitable for me (but it also has a stainless Bracelet). 
Wears just a tad larger than my SINN 103 ST SA A. Really fun to see just how every day movement
recharges the Automatic. Also note the two Tachymeter scales, the outer one is for fast speeds down to 60 M/KM/Hr and the
inner is for slower speeds from 60 to 30. Always thinking... Lovin' this fine specimen. 
Not all together too common in the states.


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## Spring-Diver

This always puts a big smile on my face 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gunnersfan16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## titusdelossantos

Spring-Diver said:


> This always puts a big smile on my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it should.


----------



## gunnersfan16

deepsea03 said:


>


Love the strap, mind if I ask where you got it?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Strap Organizing Day


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jaychung




----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

....getting dressed. New Nato for a "toolwatch" ;-).


----------



## duc

Just mounted this baby on a newly acquired strap (from a fellow WIS). I think the combination works pretty well.


----------



## red1108nyc

Rocking my Sinn 142 still


----------



## deepsea03

gunnersfan16 said:


> Love the strap, mind if I ask where you got it?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Applies for the late reply - this is from Diaboliq Straps.
Josip does fantastic work and is great to deal with


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

ChronoSage said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking Sinn, mate! I have the same Tactical 51 backpack. It's been around the world and looks like it did the day I bought it. Those last a lifetime.
dP


----------



## deepsea03

Type IV


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Flighty7T34

New for me a SINN 356 Flieger Chronograph in matte finish with acrylic crystal and Sinn leather strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

...vintage 103 reverse-panda automatic from the 80s.


----------



## longstride

deepsea03 said:


>


Great Shot!!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03

longstride said:


> Great Shot!!


Thank you!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Flighty7T34

New to me but only slightly used, my personal SINN Holy Grail, the 3006 Hunter with incredible complexities. Tip of the hat to JHelmut for this fine watch! It is large but does not wear as such.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I've been wearing this all week 










Have a great weekend Sinners 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

856 again









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team:









View attachment 14817159


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mrj007

Flighty7T34 said:


> View attachment 14809119
> New to me but only slightly used, my personal SINN Holy Grail, the 3006 Hunter with incredible complexities. Tip of the hat to JHelmut for this fine watch! It is large but does not wear as such.


I just ordered this model, it will be my first Sinn. I am very excited! It should arrive tomorrow on my birthday!


----------



## Kubricksmind

Sinn 144 st s Jubilee


----------



## Spring-Diver

Afternoon switch 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan

Battle tank


----------



## Spring-Diver

Day 3 with the T1B 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Vintage time again ....


----------



## xLucky

Everyday for the past couple years.


----------



## heebs

I don't wear this one very often. Every time I put it on I wonder why I waited so long.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## 5277

from 1988 and works super


----------



## Artblue2004

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 14836483


Beauty! Love the contrast with the black hands and indices. Was this a Japanese only limited production model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 6099


----------



## Artblue2004

xLucky said:


> Everyday for the past couple years.
> 
> View attachment 14834265


Submarine steel looks good in the cockpit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 for the rest of the week 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

U1 on an Erika's


----------



## aabikrman

U1 on an Erika's

View attachment 14843471


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## EpsteinBarr

back to U1


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artblue2004 said:


> Beauty! Love the contrast with the black hands and indices. Was this a Japanese only limited production model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Actually it is a Korean limited edition.


----------



## dmukherjee18

my sinn....one of the best choices


----------



## Kubricksmind

Fantastic, what model is that??


----------



## Kubricksmind

Sinn 356


----------



## Kubricksmind

Kick ass!


xLucky said:


> Everyday for the past couple years.
> 
> View attachment 14834265


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Type IV


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Spring-Diver

Off to the WB Roadshow 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rile

On Haveston strap









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Today the Tiger's free again:


----------



## duc

Pretty chilly this morning...


----------



## Mr Auto

duc said:


> Pretty chilly this morning...
> 
> View attachment 14854375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14854379


Nice watch, Nice view! 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## emiTstI

EZM 13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

2/3rds of my travel trio.

857 UTC TESTAF and 556A CH124 Sea King LE #35

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horoticus

miller.jj said:


> 2/3rds of my travel trio. 857 UTC TESTAF and 556A CH124 Sea King LE #35


Lovely watches! Curious about the remaining 1/3 Captain. Inquiring minds want to know...;-)


----------



## kakalika

My new Full Tegimented U2


----------



## kakalika

My new Full Tegimented U2


----------



## Spunwell

103 type 4 today


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Rare Version of the SINN 156 Military - Prototype for japanese brand-shop BEAMS.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## duc

Good morning team!


----------



## Artblue2004

Spring-Diver said:


> 836 for the rest of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## deepsea03

Isetan


----------



## FirNaTine23

My 856 on







a new Prometheus nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousTBG

My new sinn 856s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

deepsea03 said:


> 103 St C


WOW, incredibly beautiful!


----------



## deepsea03

AndiS said:


> WOW, incredibly beautiful!


Thank you very much


----------



## duc

Two mornings in a row won't hurt:


----------



## duc

Two mornings in a row won't hurt:

View attachment 14862925


----------



## Doulos Christos

284 on the U2


----------



## waltera98

144 on a NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings out the SINN EZM 10 TESTAF Tegimented Diapal Titanium.
So light and wears small for a large watch. I attribute this to the lugs. I Love this SINN with its 7 hands!


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional for the rest of the week 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

857UTC on a CozySG one piece strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

Oh yeah, I'm on a hunt for one of those



deepsea03 said:


> Isetan


----------



## TACSTS

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Spring-Diver said:


> T1B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


You should put at least one Sinn in your signature. One will be enough to dominate over the numerous Seiko

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Nesoni said:


> You should put at least one Sinn in your signature. One will be enough to dominate over the numerous Seiko
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


I have 5 Sinn's in my signature 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Spring-Diver said:


> I have 5 Sinn's in my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


But for visitors is visible only this. You should mix it little bit









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Nesoni said:


> But for visitors is visible only this. You should mix it little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


I see, you're talking about Tapatalk. Adjusting signature now 



Edit: maybe click on signature/collection to see all of them?

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning Sinners:


----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

Horoticus said:


> Lovely watches! Curious about the remaining 1/3 Captain. Inquiring minds want to know...;-)





















Lol! This time around it is my Breitling Avenger II Chronograph. Hopefully that satisfies your curiosity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 143, Ref.: 30914
Built from 1978 to 1982 with the Lemania 5012, from 1982 to approx. 1988 with the Lemania 5100.
Dimensions: 38.70 mm x 43.70 mm. Central minute counter, matt black dial (tritium), date and day, plexi glass, matt black special aluminum housing with bezel.


----------



## polishammer

U212 in the backyard


----------



## Kubricksmind

If you ever consider selling, please contact me.&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Kubricksmind

If you ever consider selling, please contact me.🙏🏼


----------



## red1108nyc

My 142st with Lemania 5100 and trusty Tudor Big Block 79170


----------



## Kubricksmind

Sinn 103 ST OU:


----------



## Kubricksmind

Sinn 103 ST OU:

View attachment 14877297


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Doulos Christos

👊🏻


----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC on BC nato.
dP


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## UOhrli

Another U2:


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Doulos Christos

😎


----------



## NotoriousTBG

My new sinn 856s on a 22mm (!) toxicshiznit pvd strap. I don't mind the slight bunching happening by the lugs, because this toxicnato is super comfy and soft, I've literally been leaving this baby on when I go to bed because it's so comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

🖖🏻


----------



## deepsea03

It's Humpday so HTFU


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

....o.k. > today is 142s day .


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Yesterday 
Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
Today!


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

⚓


----------



## UOhrli

Today another vintage SINN for B&R: the *M1*. A SINN 156 Military made by Helmut SINN for Bruno Belamich and Carlos Rosillo.

Very nice patina....


----------



## Higs




----------



## njhinde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE on Barton canvas...


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

U1 SE on Austrian wine:


----------



## CFK-OB

240









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

The 756 on a MN Black Ops


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Doulos Christos

U2-T 👊🏻


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## miller.jj

A bit of a late lunch today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Relaxed attire, on Erica's MN strap:


----------



## Spring-Diver

My favorite diver 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

... one last time the SINN 903 Navitimer Vintage. Breitling case from the 80s.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Been enjoying this the last few days


----------



## Spring-Diver

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Been enjoying this the last few days
> 
> View attachment 14896501


What a shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

I can't get enough of this one 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Never met a Sinn I didn’t like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Spring-Diver said:


> What a shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's hard to take a bad photo of this one in the sunlight.


----------



## duc

Tomorrow has already started. One of our Project Managers called about one of the gung-ho reps I sent to help the project. Gung-ho is a nice way of saying he is trampling through the job creating a lot more tension than he is solving. I'm ready for the battle tomorrow, today. Pay no attention to that minor battle scar (puppy induced):


----------



## Spunwell

103 type IV to start the work week


----------



## dmukherjee18

My beloved Sinn 104. Kinda regret not getting the new limited edition that sold out recently


----------



## dmukherjee18

View attachment 14900933

My beloved Sinn 104. Kinda regret not getting the new limited edition that sold out recently b-)


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## UOhrli

....another vintage SINN for B&R the little brother of the M1, the M2. Now it Rs.I.P. in the safety of my friends collection.


----------



## OkiFrog

Sinn Military Type IV arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## UOhrli

...vintagetime again: SINN for firefighters. The EZM-4 3H built to honor Prof. Ernst Achilles, for 23 years head of the firefighters Frankfurt.


----------



## longstride

EZM3 in the winter wilds of Colorado....

















Just the watch for the job.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Bonzodog

Fresh in today.


----------



## gohmdoree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Bonzodog said:


> Fresh in today.
> View attachment 14907085


Congrats Bonzodog 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Up with the chickens this morning 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Snowing in Frankfurt again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner

856 Tegimented on RIOS1931 waxed canvas (sourced from Worn and Wound). These are great straps! Leather on the inside.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286




----------



## deepsea03

srs1286 said:


> View attachment 14910809


Looks great - what are your initial thoughts?


----------



## srs1286

deepsea03 said:


> Looks great - what are your initial thoughts?


Sinn absoultely nailed the colors. Blue is deep and rich, date wheel matches perfectly, Sinn quality. I didn't realize it when I purchased but the handset actually has a white surround, not silver. This blends very nicely with the white numbering on the bezel. Really zero I would change on it.

That said it may not be a keeper for me. I sense a downsize coming up and realistically blue wouldn't get as much wrist time as my black watches.


----------



## Spunwell

U1 SE


----------



## KTTFB64

New 104, loving it so far!


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Trying out the Type IV on a Haveston strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## bazza.

6 now


----------



## Bonzodog

Group shot.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

bazza. said:


> 6 now


That's pretty much a 'greatest hits' of Sinn tool watches.


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 104 A St Sa BE


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## duc

I'll keep the group shots going. Except for the 857, all have bracelets. I just seem to gravitate towards straps:


----------



## jaxf250

Happy Monday folks....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## born_sinner

856 Tegimented on grey waxed canvas (again). Loving this combo.


----------



## UOhrli

...today the grandfather of the modern Arktis II, the SINN Fulda.


----------



## 5277

41mm from 2012


----------



## OkiFrog

Sinn Type IV on a Haveston strap, it's like PB&J they go great together.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

It ships with 2 nice canvas straps however it also looks great on H-Link bracelet


----------



## bazza.

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That's pretty much a 'greatest hits' of Sinn tool watches.


I'd love a 757 Diapal on a fine bracelet to finish it off


----------



## Cappyab

KTTFB64 said:


> New 104, loving it so far!


Also looking at getting a similar 104. My wrist is medium at best (6.75-7") though, but I think the lug shape, and lug to lug length makes this wear reasonably well. Do you know the diameter of your wrist?


----------



## ChronoSage

My one and only, on Colareb Venezia Mud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

UOhrli said:


> ...today the grandfather of the modern Arktis II, the SINN Fulda.
> 
> View attachment 14919959


Great watch!


----------



## longstride

103 Acrylic.


----------



## KTTFB64

Cappyab said:


> Also looking at getting a similar 104. My wrist is medium at best (6.75-7") though, but I think the lug shape, and lug to lug length makes this wear reasonably well. Do you know the diameter of your wrist?


I have a 7" wrist, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B again 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Sinn 810 version 8000m "Sonderumbau" like Hydro
is original from Sinn Frankfurt


----------



## nicoGTS

How my EZM3 would look with patina.

Well it is just reflecting orange colour of the walls 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatijaSh

Beautiful watches in this thread. My humble 104 here









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## 50Fathoms

One of my Sins


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## UOhrli

Today at the diner ;-). I love japanese food.


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 I b:


----------



## longstride

EZM3 Snowbound in Colorado.


----------



## zetaplus93

deepsea03 said:


>


Nicely done.

May I ask which strap that is?


----------



## Bonzodog

Just in this morning.


----------



## 5277

only 47 gramms from 1988 with plexi,love it


----------



## UOhrli

Cool and rather rare 143. Gratulations.
Is the case refurbished ? These cases are soft as ice-cream.....The only cause why I never bought one of these beautiful 143s.


----------



## deepsea03

zetaplus93 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> May I ask which strap that is?


Apologies for the late reply - this is from DrunkArt Straps


----------



## andwatson2

My collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Back in the office after a week on the road:


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE #35/55

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SMP_DON

3F on my custom shrunken Bison strap.









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 w/ Jungle Green Shiznit 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus

My 256ty


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

SINN 142 ST II - I am unsure about which strap i shall mount today.......


----------



## deepsea03

104 St Sa BE


----------



## Cappyab

miller.jj said:


> Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE #35/55
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gorgeous watch. Did Sinn customize their seconds hand? Or is that your own mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Cappyab said:


> Gorgeous watch. Did Sinn customize their seconds hand? Or is that your own mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No that's a factory limited edition


----------



## OkiFrog

deepsea03 said:


> 104 St Sa BE


That looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Happy Friday the 13th!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

....another "Flieger" (R.I.P.):


----------



## SMP_DON

Back in Black...










Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SMP_DON said:


> Back in Black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


Fantastic!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's Sinn is the 103 Ti Sa A Diapal with UTC on titanium bracelet.
From my perspective this 103 is at the top of the heap as far as 103 family Sinn Tech is concerned.


----------



## 50Fathoms

Sinn 103


----------



## deepsea03

Military Type IV


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

andwatson2 said:


> My collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm torn between the White 104 and the Black 104!
Which one to buy???
Help!


----------



## Mr Auto

Steve Allen said:


> I'm torn between the White 104 and the Black 104!
> Which one to buy???
> Help!


Great dilemma to have... I'd always go black but I guess it depends on what else you have in your collection.

If you have more than 3 black dials then I guess it wouldnt hurt to run with the white one.

Both look great though, there's no wrong choice here. Let us know what you decide on.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

weekend honey-do list


----------



## deepsea03

oops, duplicate post


----------



## nodnar

deepsea03 said:


> weekend honey-do list


Beautiful, I thought these always had matching yellow "UTC" text.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Finishing off the weekend with cheeseburgers


----------



## deepsea03

nodnar said:


> Beautiful, I thought these always had matching yellow "UTC" text.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are not wrong, they do, my photo skills did not pick up the yellow text


----------



## jaychung

It seems like I'm going to be stuck at home for a while. At least I have my Sinns to look at!


----------



## Radharc

jaychung said:


> It seems like I'm going to be stuck at home for a while. At least I have my Sinns to look at!


We should totally do a "COVID19 / post your Sinn while working from home" thread.


----------



## Nesoni

On duty today. Two ultimate tools for work, unfortunately. Take care people









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## Radharc

Just a man alone with his laptop. And his coffee. And his Sinn:


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

857 UTC TESTAF on Breitling leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

On Isofrane for St. Paddy's Day:


----------



## OkiFrog

Just arrived! Sinn 356 Isetan LE, I'm totally enjoying this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

.... even a EZM-1 JP LE is not save ;-).


----------



## 5277

Like unworn black and beauty from the last batch in 2012.
This version is PVD and only 41mm (after was 43mm)


----------



## andwatson2

Steve Allen said:


> I'm torn between the White 104 and the Black 104!
> Which one to buy???
> Help!


Steve-
The white 104 was my first automatic 'nice' watch. I was waiting for a Sub and began reading about Sinn and other brands-love the look of the white, so clean in person. Really pops. Thought the white with day/date would be a nice contrast once the Sub arrived. Very classic, so pretty.
Had to get used to the high polish bracelet on the white. I really like the look now. While waiting I justified having the same watch but with the black dial-lives that one first, but It seemed a bit redundant since the soon to be incoming Sub also would have black dial.
Curiosity got the best of me, and at the price point, I thought the watch had great value-decided to order the black dial 104 w/ matte 
Matte really changes the look. More tool, more rugged. Actually I think I might prefer the polish. Matte bracelet gives off a beautiful color/glow, but scratches easily.
dial is nice and matte black. I use black 104 as my beater at work in the kitchen and Sub when I get home/go out. Good to have a high quality, rugged black faced watch that I have no fears of hurting/damaging. 
Lovely references. White is more unique. Black is classic and works well as a 'backup sub'
At least, that's how it worked for me! Buy both? For $3200, you get a couple great pieces. I don't feel the need to keep acquiring new references now, these fit the bill for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

144 St Sa


----------



## Dcdglobal




----------



## bacardifrozen

Canvas on the EZM1

View attachment IMG_20200318_171214_564.jpg


----------



## d_himan




----------



## kamonjj

d_himan said:


> View attachment 14961137


That's really cool! Now if I only had an audi instead of a VW


----------



## d_himan

kamonjj said:


> That's really cool! Now if I only had an audi instead of a VW


Thank you! I have a VW too btw, but there are enough Audi markings in the engine bay to make me feel happy


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MatijaSh

Playing a bit with photography









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

A new member joining the family amid this craziness!


----------



## gohmdoree

jaychung said:


> A new member joining the family amid this craziness!


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancebl

Hallo
This is mi fist post
I'm Spanish, my english is not very good, I apoligize for it
This is my Sinn


----------



## nodnar

Ancebl said:


> Hallo
> This is mi fist post
> I'm Spanish, my english is not very good, I apoligize for it
> This is my Sinn


Welcome! very nice Sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

This was yesterday, cold out and needed to watch the time to be back for a virtual meeting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancebl

Welcome! very nice Sinn

Thank you


----------



## Spring-Diver

836










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## red1108nyc

Just love this one and with Lemania 5100.. bam!


----------



## jaychung




----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UOhrli

Discontinued SINN 757 DIAPAL (soon R.I.P.).


----------



## Radharc

The one that started it all for me, my 13+ year old 856S UTC:


----------



## Flighty7T34

New to me the limited 856 B-UHR Tegemented, AR and Antimagnetic. My thinnest Sinn and a perfect time keeper to boot.


----------



## mcnuggets1543

How is the PVD on these Sinn watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

mcnuggets1543 said:


> How is the PVD on these Sinn watches?


In my experience, much better than usual but not indestructible.

The pic above (in post #9056) is an accurate representation. There is a gash in the PVD treatment on the bezel between 10:00 and 11:00 from when I fell while hiking and clobbered the watch against some rocks. Not shown in the pic is some wear on the clasp and bottom link where it constantly rubs against my desk at the office. Otherwise, after 13+ years, the watch is still pristine.


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Radharc said:


> In my experience, much better than usual but not indestructible.
> 
> The pic above (in post #9056) is an accurate representation. There is a gash in the PVD treatment on the bezel between 10:00 and 11:00 from when I fell while hiking and clobbered the watch against some rocks. Not shown in the pic is some wear on the clasp and bottom link where it constantly rubs against my desk at the office. Otherwise, after 13+ years, the watch is still pristine.


Wow good think the watch is okay! You said not indestructible, do you know another watch company that does PVD better because I know Sinn's tech is top notch like their antimagnetic stuff, casings, oil free escapements and such. I can still never get myself to purchase a Sinn or any German watch yet for some reason though. I keep telling myself to get a German watch, If I had to choose I would get a Sinn 356 or IWC Mark 18. Wait is IWC german or swiss?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

mcnuggets1543 said:


> Wow good think the watch is okay! You said not indestructible, do you know another watch company that does PVD better because I know Sinn's tech is top notch like their antimagnetic stuff, casings, oil free escapements and such.


I didn't mean that as a knock, was just setting expectations. I think Sinn's PVD treatment is outstanding, and it has exceeded the expectations I had when I bought it. In my opinion, it is far superior to the PVD applications on may watches and other items.

To be fair, I will say that it is my general understanding that Damasko has a very robust PVD treatment as well. I have no experience with it, though, and am not really up to speed on it since I am not a fan of Damasko's aesthetics.


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Radharc said:


> I didn't mean that as a knock, was just setting expectations. I think Sinn's PVD treatment is outstanding, and it has exceeded the expectations I had when I bought it. In my opinion, it is far superior to the PVD applications on may watches and other items.
> 
> To be fair, I will say that it is my general understanding that Damasko has a very robust PVD treatment as well. I have no experience with it, though, and am not really up to speed on it since I am not a fan of Damasko's aesthetics.


Ahh okie. Yeah, Damasko's aesthetics also never appealed to me very much too. Thanks for the response mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## duc

Newly acquired U2 in the spa for full servicing. Since SINN Germany have shut down operations for awhile, replacement parts are basically on hold. The good folks at RGM offered to install an all white second hand in lieu of the red/white originally used. Initially I was against it. However, Roland sent me this snap and I think it's a winning combination. So team, what do you think?


----------



## 1384359

duc said:


> Newly acquired U2 in the spa for full servicing. Since SINN Germany have shut down operations for awhile, replacement parts are basically on hold. The good folks at RGM offered to install an all white second hand in lieu of the red/white originally used. Initially I was against it. However, Roland sent me this snap and I think it's a winning combination. So team, what do you think?


I agree - different, and looks great. Local timekeeping in white, GMT in red.


----------



## nodnar

duc said:


> Newly acquired U2 in the spa for full servicing. Since SINN Germany have shut down operations for awhile, replacement parts are basically on hold. The good folks at RGM offered to install an all white second hand in lieu of the red/white originally used. Initially I was against it. However, Roland sent me this snap and I think it's a winning combination. So team, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 14977157


Yup, looks good. Still plenty of red left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

...would be nice to see it with the U2c bezel!

I like the red!


----------



## Makken

T2B at work


----------



## duc

UOhrli said:


> ...would be nice to see it with the U2c bezel!
> 
> I like the red!
> 
> View attachment 14977993


Initially I was going to grab one, but at an extra $600 I decided it wasn't in the budget.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

You wear that well Mr. Pierce.


----------



## longstride

EZM1.


----------



## jaychung

I'll have to confess, I've been wearing two watches one on each hand since working from home...


----------



## deepsea03

Haven't worn this one in awhile but what a great combo.....Sinn on Toxic NATO


----------



## duc

deepsea03 said:


> Haven't worn this one in awhile but what a great combo.....Sinn on Toxic NATO


Damn! That is a fine looking combination.


----------



## deepsea03

duc said:


> Damn! That is a fine looking combination.


Thank you!


----------



## longstride

EZM3.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha




----------



## duc

Hunkering down. Exercising social distancing at work as best we can. For the most part our work is considered Essential so we are at it (with few exceptions). All team members are healthy (or in self isolation for a reason). No TMs have been tested positive as of yet.


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings my very first Sinn back to my wrist. The ubiquitous Sinn 104 ST SA A black face on a Sinn antique brown leather strap.
I blame my collection of SINN's on this baby. Fell in love with the countdown bezel and that was it for me.... bathed in SINN since.


----------



## nodnar

Been on my wrist for the virus sequester 20 days so far. My first Sinn, added a 900 a couple years after. Savoring the choice for the next one in a year or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1384359

Back to basics:


----------



## Deacon211

Off the Carolina coast in some very quiet skies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 900 Hummer


----------



## born_sinner

856 in the field today


----------



## born_sinner

.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Going on 8 days straight with the U1 Pro.
Accuracy has been excellent so far, -8 seconds


----------



## Dimy




----------



## nodnar

Back again. Got a PM asking how the 900 compares to the UX from a height and wear perspective. 
I thought the answer was worthy of posting. 
I do not find the extra height of the 900 bothersome for a few reasons. 
All these ETA chronos are tall. 
The larger diameter of the 900 helps balance the height. 
The UX is not really slim either. 
Neither the UX nor 900 are dress watches, so with the polo shirts and quarter zip sweaters I wear in the office they work just fine. I'm in engineering and surrounded by no watches, gshocks, huge inviticas, tasteful quartz three handers, one classic Rolex. I fit right in. 
As for the UX and 900, I wear either 24/7 on a kick for a few weeks or months, only sparing the 900 from heavy yard work and hot tubs. 
I bicycle in either to work, and if your eyes are sharp, you can see some scratches on the 900 from a spill onto crushed granite. 
Long answer to say, no the extra height does not bother me. It is noticeable and I quickly got used to it. The only negative is that mentally I think I slap a door knob a bit more often. Grrrr. 
Here's some picks on my 7.25 wrist. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

900 Hummer


----------



## AndiS

I am also owner of both Sinns, and I can confirm your statement. 
In my opinion, the 900 appears bigger, because of the lack of the bezel.
But both watches are really great !!

(My wrist: 7,5")


----------



## Dimy

If one day you decide to part ways with the Hummer - let me know.


----------



## Dimy

AndiS said:


> I am also owner of both Sinns, and I can confirm your statement.
> In my opinion, the 900 appears bigger, because of the lack of the bezel.
> But both watches are really great !!
> 
> (My wrist: 7,5")


If one day you decide to part ways with the Hummer - let me know.


----------



## AndiS

Today: 358 Jubiläum


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still rocking the U1 Professional 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on EK Straps


----------



## 50Fathoms

Evening change


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Sinn 356









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinnical

757 UTC diapal


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Working from home this week. Short break









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

EZM 10


----------



## slow_mo

Sinn 356


----------



## born_sinner

EZM2 on Sinn black silicone rubber...with a bubble! It ain't a real EZM2 with no bubble. Truth be told, the bubble goes away when the watch warms up from my wrist. The whole expansion and contraction thing.


----------



## Berty234




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## bazza.




----------



## paulyosh

Super-excited about this one...


----------



## Deacon211

857UTC veeeeeeeery early in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

In the light... 








and out of the light...


----------



## Nevets750

paulyosh said:


> Super-excited about this one...


How's the lume on yours?; Mine is pretty dim. Still really like it though! I changed mine to the grey strap. Enjoy yours!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

Nevets750 said:


> How's the lume on yours?; Mine is pretty dim. Still really like it though! I changed mine to the grey strap. Enjoy yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Bright right off the start, but fades quickly. Will see how it lasts through the night, especially compared to the U2 which seems to follow the same pattern. The U2 can be read all through the night, though, so I'm hopefully the 104 will be the same.


----------



## Nevets750

I may post a lume shot later if I can get some sunlight! Enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## nsx_23

Picked this up recently in a trade with a good buddy


----------



## jaychung

Another week...


----------



## duc

Excellent style points jaychung!


----------



## Relo60

Another Sinn 104 Blue LE arrived. Always wanted a Sinn but never found one that appealed to me until this one. It's a gorgeous watch.:-!

Happy Monday???✌???


----------



## AndiS




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 ST C


----------



## bpax




----------



## red1108nyc

On a mission..


----------



## duc

Fedex just arrived with a little something, back from a TLC servicing performed by RGM. It was shipped *(EDIT) Monday* and as you can see is running almost spot on today. The good folks at RGM also comped me a few sets of spring bars. I asked for 4 sets, which I was prepared to pay for. It is a nice touch to throw them in:


----------



## fiskadoro

104 St Sa A B E


----------



## Fokstom

Pic is a bit dark but I just have to upload it here. Looks so gorgeous on Watchstrapheaven strap.


----------



## Batchelor22

Thought this would be a catch and release, now I’m not so sure!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Experimenting making a lume shot from the 356 Isetan...
View attachment DABB2E6A-3E18-4303-A37C-AB3DBC8E1089.jpg


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Experimenting making a lume shot from the 356 Isetan...
View attachment 999F42C4-7668-4EAF-8A33-FD73D05D21D6.jpg


----------



## Relo60

🙂😷Saturday ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## UOhrli

...a piece of SINN history today. One of the first 144s the *SINN 144 M ST*.

Fun-fact: sales-price was 1000 DM, 500 Euro .


----------



## jaychung

Mission on the sofa~


----------



## djpharoah

My T2B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

By golly these are rugged pieces. My current, and mostly office job, puts me in almost no situation where the true durability of this watch will ever be tested. Still, I like it:


----------



## jgmvm2087

857 ... the Tegimented life!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rene.r

deepsea03 said:


>


Looking good! Love seeing my straps out in the wild!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pensinpictures




----------



## Lord99

Wishing you a great Fliegerfriday!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## horrij1

April 18th in Boston, hard to believe it is snowing!!!


----------



## casavova007

My new added bonus to my collection

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Have a nice weekend:









Oops, forgot to set the time:


----------



## Relo60

My Sunday Sinn 104 Blue LE:-!


----------



## AndiS

The new titanium bracelet arrived...


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abridgedcarp01

My 104 keeping me company through online classes


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mda13x

656 love!


----------



## jashotwe1

My original Sinn:


----------



## RagnarsHeir




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## zetaplus93

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Tanjecterly

That's a nice one. Which one is that one?


----------



## zetaplus93

Tanjecterly said:


> That's a nice one. Which one is that one?


Thanks. If you're referring to my post, that's the Sinn 158.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung




----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on weekend duty


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Pretty sure that this was my first Sinn.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JoshuaMelara

556A on jubilee bracelet. My favorite combo. This has more wrist time than any other watch I have. This can potentially be my ONE WATCH.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

View attachment 15076143


556A on jubilee bracelet. My favorite combo. This has more wrist time than any other watch I have. This can potentially be my ONE WATCH.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Incredible! What model is this? Is there a specific branch of the military this was made for?


----------



## JoshuaMelara

RAM75 said:


> 356 Flieger II copper dial for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a handsome watch. That strap makes the dial pop nicely too


----------



## Rile

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15076143
> 
> 
> 556A on jubilee bracelet. My favorite combo. This has more wrist time than any other watch I have. This can potentially be my ONE WATCH.


Looks great. What jubilee is that?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## miller.jj

Enjoying the Spring evening weather with my golden and my Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Spring-Diver

836










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15070153


Nice, Korea limited....


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Pro












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## JoshuaMelara

Hirsch jubilee. Espirit-nato.com may still have it


----------



## JoshuaMelara

bazza. said:


>


looooooooooove this


----------



## Imagestreet

My Sinn 104 Sa


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556A with leather strap


----------



## JoshuaMelara

View attachment 15086411

556A with leather strap


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Icet

This blue!!


----------



## UOhrli

...today the tiger ;-). This watch is live much better than on any photo I have seen.







View attachment 15087387


----------



## red1108nyc

Sinn 140/42 with Lemania 5100 today!


----------



## Spring-Diver

My favorite diver 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Couple more shots of the new arrival.


----------



## jaychung




----------



## JoshuaMelara

556A on Hirsch jubilee


----------



## JoshuaMelara

View attachment 15089693


556A on Hirsch jubilee


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Quick question...does anybody else have issues with posting? My uploads duplicate every time.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

JoshuaMelara said:


> Quick question...does anybody else have issues with posting? My uploads duplicate every time.


Yes. The only work around I am familiar with is to press "post quick reply" only once. If you get that weird screen following the post, exit the tab and reopen the site. It's a pain in the neck, but only a small one.

Also, it doesn't happen every time with me, so I wonder what the real problem is. Can't be a straight up bad program...

Edit: It did happen on this post.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








b-)


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Sa Flieger III


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Getting ready?


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## gasspasser

fiskadoro said:


> Sinn 356 Sa Flieger III
> 
> View attachment 15090367


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmann05

My first Sinn little guy is two weeks old.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn Dienstag


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, a 103 Flyback....!


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## wkw

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Nice, a 103 Flyback....!


Thanks. This is an old model. The very first Sinn watch that I got in 2001.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Easily the hardest bracelet EVER to install. Insanely nerve-racking to say the least... the tolerances are incredibly tight. I'm pretty sure I'll never remove it 





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Spring-Diver said:


> Easily the hardest bracelet EVER to install. Insanely nerve-racking to say the least... the tolerances are incredibly tight. I'm pretty sure I'll never remove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks beautiful!! :-!

I think you've just convinced me that I'll never remove the bracelet from my U1! ;-) (that's not hard for me though; I'm mostly a bracelet guy anyway)


----------



## Spring-Diver

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks beautiful!! :-!
> 
> I think you've just convinced me that I'll never remove the bracelet from my U1! ;-) (that's not hard for me though; I'm mostly a bracelet guy anyway)


Thanks mate 
The Ti bracelet is very light & comfortable.

Maybe if I had spring bar tweezers it would be a lot easier  If I pickup the bracelets for my EZM9 & 836 then I'll buy the tweezers.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks mate
> The Ti bracelet is very light & comfortable.
> 
> Maybe if I had spring bar tweezers it would be a lot easier  If I pickup the bracelets for my EZM9 & 836 then I'll buy the tweezers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought a pair of those. Not very easy to use. In fact, I think I've only used mine once effectively, on a cloth strap. Could be the operator though. Good luck.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

photos of knives are prohibited....


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## 50Fathoms

Sinn 144 St Sa sunbathing


----------



## Doulos Christos

Perfect, IMHO, for the U2-T. b-)
Thanks GreatScott! :-!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## nodnar

My work from home dual time setup. It's been a good excuse to let grampa's watch stretch its legs.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

My daily love


----------



## Spring-Diver

Loving the bracelet 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonman

Picked up this blue 103 beauty.


----------



## Bonzodog

Group shot of mine.


----------



## Bonzodog

Group shot of mine


----------



## Bear1845

Hydro!


----------



## bdmmrm

My "fleet". The two Orfina's are NOS Royal Navy MK III 8190 Lemania 5100 powered chronos I bought directly from Orfina last summer. The black one was a prototype and only 5 were ever made. I had an original SS one I sold a couple years ago and regretted. I asked if they had a SS version sitting on a back shelf somewhere while finalizing deal on the black one. Rita at Orfina told me she would check. Called me the next day to let me know the black one was shipping and their watchmaker said he had enough parts left in stock to assemble one more stainless steel version. Obviously I jumped on it. These two are most likely the last of the Lemania 5100 NOS watches around. Rightfully earned their place next to my Sinns, especially the 156.

EZM10 is presently on a custom Rallye Strap I bought off a seller on Etsy from Italy. Switch it up from the bracelet every now and then. The 156 has a reflection making the crystal look milky. It is just the way the light hit it. It is in mint condition and my personal favorite Sinn ever.









BTW - the case I just received. Bought it off Amazon for $57.


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Time4Playnow

9 May??? 9 MAY???? Looks more like February!! :rodekaart:-x


----------



## Spring-Diver

Start the day with the T1B... again 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainbug

*My Sinn's: Sinn 142 St, Sinn 142 BS, Sinn 155 "Manufactum", Sinn 155 "Revolution", Sinn 156, Sinn UX, Sinn EZM 10, Heuer 1550 SG with "Sinn"-branded dial*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twistur




----------



## deepsea03

Tomahawks - might need more than a :30 timer for these


----------



## longstride

mda13x said:


> 656 love!


Nice! What's the strap?


----------



## stbob

Sinn 158 Bundeswehr Limited Edition - 410/500


----------



## McVicar

Just received a watch I had been contemplating for some time. Ordered it a few days before the U50 announcement and wondered if I should have waited, but I am delighted with the watch. It wears smaller than other 44mm watches seemingly due to case not being as high and the shorter, rounded lugs. Really lovely thing, almost makes me think of if Porsche Design/ Orfina had made a diving watch as well as their lovely chrono1 this is what it would look like!


----------



## duc

You wear it well /\ /\ /\


----------



## zetaplus93

Thank goodness for the date complication, everyday feels the same!


----------



## jeff91

New 857 UTC. Really happy with it thus far.


----------



## Time4Playnow

McVicar said:


> Just received a watch I had been contemplating for some time. Ordered it a few days before the U50 announcement and wondered if I should have waited, but I am delighted with the watch. It wears smaller than other 44mm watches seemingly due to case not being as high and the shorter, rounded lugs. Really lovely thing, almost makes me think of if Porsche Design/ Orfina had made a diving watch as well as their lovely chrono1 this is what it would look like!


Congrats!! That is beautiful! :-!:-!

My U1-ST says hello! ;-)


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric




----------



## jaychung




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## McVicar

Wow, that Wedgewood blue dial is so lovely and unusual. Thank you for sharing the picture. Loving the watch.

Congrats!! That is beautiful!
















My U1-ST says hello!









View attachment 15116167
[/QUOTE]


----------



## josiahg52

jaychung said:


>


The Chronissimo is perfect for this watch.


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## sticky

It was either a 903 or a Navitimer - never guess which one I went for.


----------



## polishammer

My U1 stays fairly safe. No fever and plenty of masks.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Afternoon switch to the 836












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moker

.


----------



## Moker

857 UTC VFR


----------



## miller.jj

857 UTC TESTAF just for comparison. Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Makken

T2B on PhenomeNATO


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sinnflower Isetan


----------



## ledoov

Sinn 140st SZ01 on nato. Wish I’d never sold it. Anyone have one?


----------



## polishammer

U1


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Zik




----------



## Time4Playnow

polishammer said:


> U1


If you would be so kind, please tell me where U1s grow on trees. I'll book my plane ticket tomorrow... ;-)


----------



## Bubbalouie

My first Sinn... 856 UTC on a wrong strap.










I need to get a picture with the new strap... Black Di Modell Chronissimo.

*EDIT:*
I have no idea what's going on but, I am unable to post a picture.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15128091


Now that's an old nice Sinn diver!


----------



## zetaplus93

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Richv33

EZM3


----------



## quantoid

356 acrylic top with display back:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## jaychung




----------



## quantoid

Just waiting for some takeout.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C and Gracie the cat


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Moss28

Bracelet season


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## quantoid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Changed the strap for Isofrane,couldn't get on with the Sinn clasp on the silicon strap.


----------



## smilton




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O .

Greetings! Here's my brandy new 140A.


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9/ PDW NATO












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!! That is beautiful! :-!:-!
> 
> My U1-ST says hello! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15116167


Congrats. I too am contemplating this submarine watch. I have a 7 inch wrist and am wondering size wise will it sit well on it?

What is your wrist size?

Cheers

The only reason for time is so that everything doesn't happen at once.
-Albert Einstein

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## quantoid

Under work lights.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Beautiful Day in the neighborhood...









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

Just arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dosei




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

For the long weekend at camp:


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B again 





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

It's been a 356 kind of day.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton




----------



## ftb

duplicate


----------



## ftb

quantoid said:


> It's been a 356 kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Is that the Sa model or did you add the caseback to the acrylic? And if it's the Sa, what year?


----------



## jaychung

Nice afternoon time with an old friend


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

ftb said:


> Wow! Is that the Sa model or did you add the caseback to the acrylic? And if it's the Sa, what year?


It's the acrylic model and it came with the sapphire display back. Didn't have to add it-the AD happened to be carrying it as a special model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftb

Thanks, it looks great. I'm pretty annoyed at Sinn for stating that the sapphire crystal "has the same profile as the acrylic" AND use the same identical profile photo for both models when it's actually _not even close_ to the acrylic profile.


----------



## maylebox

Sunday night rotisserie chicken and the EZM10


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Pro










Day lume 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Man can’t believe I found about that watch after they were introduced!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> Man can't believe I found about that watch after they were introduced!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They pop up for sale once in a while. Like most LE Sinn's, they definitely hold their value.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Will keep an eye out for them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

This so-called 'standard' U1 that I recently picked up is a looker, IMO. :-!

I read somewhere (prob on this forum) that the tegimented steel has a slightly darker hue than the non-teg steel. I think that is true, because only the bezel is tegimented on this watch, and I DO notice a slightly darker hue on the bezel compared to the case and bracelet. I think the little two-tone flavor there gives it a cool look though.


----------



## djpharoah

Got this U2 SDR with a tegimented bracelet in yesterday and I'm in love. Just thinking of adding another microadjust hole to the clasp to allow the perfect fit. Anyone done that before?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

My 103 BE on a grey Rios Wave


----------



## nimzotech

Time4Playnow said:


> This so-called 'standard' U1 that I recently picked up is a looker, IMO. :-!
> 
> I read somewhere (prob on this forum) that the tegimented steel has a slightly darker hue than the non-teg steel. I think that is true, because only the bezel is tegimented on this watch, and I DO notice a slightly darker hue on the bezel compared to the case and bracelet. I think the little two-tone flavor there gives it a cool look though.
> 
> View attachment 15158389


On a slightly larger than 7" wrist I had to remove 2 links. I fiddled with the micro adjustments on the clasp but then I could not get it to close.

Anyway there is some play now with the bracelet on my wrist but then again this is a massive watch.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

The TAD strap is pricey, but since it took so long to arrive, I barely remember. It's a keeper.


----------



## nimzotech

duc said:


> The TAD strap is pricey, but since it took so long to arrive, I barely remember. It's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 15161551
> 
> 
> View attachment 15161553
> 
> 
> View attachment 15161555


Do you have a nice blade to match?


----------



## duc

nimzotech said:


> Do you have a nice blade to match?


Worse. I have a blade problem on par with my watch and watch strap problem. I don't have a Rexford, but have a couple with Ti scales (Reeves and James). They are great EDCs.


----------



## nimzotech

duc said:


> Worse. I have a blade problem on par with my watch and watch strap problem. I don't have a Rexford, but have a couple with Ti scales (Reeves and James). They are great EDCs.


OOOh razor/laser sharp. I'm fond of my Spyderco Paramilitary 2 - that and a couple of Japanese sharp edges.


----------



## nimzotech

duc said:


> Worse. I have a blade problem on par with my watch and watch strap problem. I don't have a Rexford, but have a couple with Ti scales (Reeves and James). They are great EDCs.


OOOh razor/laser sharp. I'm fond of my Spyderco Paramilitary 2 - that and a couple of Japanese sharp edges.


----------



## djpharoah

Just swapped my tegimented Sinn bracelet with this strapcode mesh from one of my Tunas while I wait to drill a few holes in the clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

Early to bed with my Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF for an early morning training flight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## GregBe

New one today U1T blue










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PalusTerra

Seems to be very nice forum here. This is my first post so greetings from Finland to all of you.

Here are my current Sinns: pilot and diver. Colours of tegimented pilot and diver's bead blasted stainless steel.

Another day I like silverish look of EZM 3 bead blasted steel more than tegiment 857 which is more gray folding colour. And someday, other way around...

In the picture EZM 3 looks bigger than what it is compared with 857. The picture is just phone camera shoot and compressed one.


----------



## duc

PalusTerra said:


> Seems to be very nice forum here. This is my first post so greetings from Finland to all of you.
> 
> Here are my current Sinns: pilot and diver. Colours of tegimented pilot and diver's bead blasted stainless steel.
> 
> Another day I like silverish look of EZM 3 bead blasted steel more than tegiment 857 which is more gray folding colour. And someday, other way around...
> 
> In the picture EZM 3 looks bigger than what it is compared with 857. The picture is just phone camera shoot and compressed one.


Welcome, but your picture didn't make it.

You have to upload the photo. It's not difficult, but it isn't intuitive either. Click on the third icon from the right (above the reply section when you make a reply). Browse and select. Once you have, select upload.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Sinn ezm 7 today

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Sinner









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## quantoid

Timing...nothing at all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PalusTerra

duc said:


> Welcome, but your picture didn't make it.
> 
> You have to upload the photo. It's not difficult, but it isn't intuitive either. Click on the third icon from the right (above the reply section when you make a reply). Browse and select. Once you have, select upload.


Oh, I thought my post never came in because when I posted it, my web browser just started to reload the page in the loop. I had to close Chrome and when I came back, I didn't see my post at all.

I used







tags to attach image link. Forum software preview showed it ok with Chrome.

But indeed, now my post is visible but no picture shown with all browsers. Tapatalk program seems to show picture ok.

I'll attach the picture once again using forum software buttons, not via using html tags straight.

Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## duc

PalusTerra said:


> Oh, I thought my post never came in because when I posted it, my web browser just started to reload the page in the loop. I had to close Chrome and when I came back, I didn't see my post at all.
> 
> I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags to attach image link. Forum software preview showed it ok with Chrome.
> 
> But indeed, now my post is visible but no picture shown with all browsers. Tapatalk program seems to show picture ok.
> 
> I'll attach the picture once again using forum software buttons, not via using html tags straight.
> 
> Sorry for the hassle.
> 
> View attachment 15166263


Spectacular recovery. Nice watches to say the least!


----------



## Zik

New Sinn UX S EZM2 just arrived from the factory. Wearing the standard cowhide strap until Erika's MN Black Ops strap arrives on Monday.
Total legibility from any angle


----------



## Zik

New Sinn UX S EZM2 just arrived from the factory. Wearing the standard cowhide strap until Erika's MN Black Ops strap arrives on Monday.
Total legibility from any angle 
View attachment 15167593


----------



## Zik

Double post, sorry.


----------



## PalusTerra

Zik got great watch. And nice strap is coming to Zik 

This week I got Erika’s Original strap. It feels great on the wrist. After bracelet it's so light and elastic. Easy to fine tune to the wrist.


----------



## Zik

PalusTerra said:


> Zik got great watch. And nice strap is coming to Zik
> 
> This week I got Erika's Original strap. It feels great on the wrist. After bracelet it's so light and elastic. Easy to fine tune to the wrist.


Great looking combo. The lettering is a nice touch.


----------



## Dan Pierce

PalusTerra said:


> Zik got great watch. And nice strap is coming to Zik
> 
> This week I got Erika's Original strap. It feels great on the wrist. After bracelet it's so light and elastic. Easy to fine tune to the wrist.


MN straps and Sinn make for great combos!:-!
dP


----------



## nimzotech

Dan Pierce said:


> MN straps and Sinn make for great combos!:-!
> dP


Sweetness. I just custom ordered the real Mccoy - Marine Nationale parachute ? elastic strap from NDC out of .

Straps are made from the real parachute elastics from '60s & '70s. The french navy made these popular as their divers then used the elastic for their watches.










Can't wait to strap it on my Sinn U1!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Happy Friday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

U1 on a Nato while I await the NDC parachute elastic diver's strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

757 Diapal:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

The current collection:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Waser said:


> The current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you ever grow tired of that panda, give me a shout.


----------



## Waser

duc said:


> If you ever grow tired of that panda, give me a shout.


You're not the first to ask that 

It's highly unlikely but I'll let you know if that day comes around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razz339

Waser said:


> The current collection:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great 3 time pieces


----------



## Waser

razz339 said:


> great 3 time pieces


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Iconography & SOTC halfway through the year


----------



## Zik

Very comfortable watch to wear now with the Sinn UX paired up with Erika's Original Black Ops strap. Holds the watch firmly in place with no slippage whatsoever. I do find it strange that Sinn put a silver screw head in an otherwise perfectly black tegimented case.


----------



## nimzotech

Freshly delivered today!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Zik said:


> Very comfortable watch to wear now with the Sinn UX paired up with Erika's Original Black Ops strap. Holds the watch firmly in place with no slippage whatsoever. I do find it strange that Sinn put a silver screw head in an otherwise perfectly black tegimented case.
> View attachment 15176941
> 
> View attachment 15176943
> 
> View attachment 15176945


Never thought about that screw, I guess nato straps expose the screw head while other styles wouldn't. 
Still +1 on the comfortable combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

Couple of yesterday's...









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Sinn 157 TI


----------



## deepsea03

A beautiful day in the neighborhood


----------



## EODArmy

856


----------



## unclemexnyc

EZM 13 with ADPT NATO. Love this combo.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Spring-Diver

Yesterday and today 



















I'm pretty sure I'll be wearing it tomorrow as well 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Last week


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Spring-Diver said:


> Yesterday and today
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll be wearing it tomorrow as well


That's how I've been with my EZM2. I've worn it every day since I got it last week.
View attachment 15184643


----------



## TACSTS

Giving the U1W a trip out of the watch box for a couple days.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That's how I've been with my EZM2. I've worn it every day since I got it last week.
> View attachment 15184643


Awesome Sinn 

Yep, I'm still wearing the T1 

It's gained 4 seconds in 3 days 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

My pair of Germans. They are quickly becoming my favorite brand

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev




----------



## krpdm

1.1 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## AndiS




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## sticky




----------



## djpharoah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMinutes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxmanta

Sinn U1


----------



## tuphan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Father and Son:








Sinn 104 St Sa A ....and Sinn 6099


----------



## Spring-Diver

Day lume 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## Spring-Diver

Finally peeled the T1 off 

836 for today












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Doulos Christos

New ISO. Superman colors?


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## 1384359




----------



## Flighty7T34

My SINN 756 Tegemented DIAPAL Chrono with brown leather stitched strap. A joy to wear and so accurate as well... pure JOY.


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## sirjohnk

Just took the stickers off this one


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Got the beautiful U2 on today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

It's a Sinn week ..going w Damaszener today after three days of the U50. Actung baby!!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Wow, you do not see these often!
100 made?


----------



## carlhaluss

After more than a decade of admiring this Sinn U1, I finally have it on my wrist! I stubbornly refused to purchase one, until we got an Authorized Dealer in Canada. Thank You to Dylan at J. Vair Jewellers in Calgary, Alta for so graciously assisting me. It is not only the heaviest but most robust feeling watch I have owned. So many things to say about this amazing watch. It is big at 44mm, but feels so much at home on my wrist.



















I hope you guys have as happy a Wednesday as I am having!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## fiskadoro

A 656 with a 657 bracelet


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 15205409


Nice!
I have a EZM2 incoming (GSG9 version). Stuck at customs now..... :-/


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb




----------



## carlhaluss

Sinn U1 Day 2









After coming inside the house, after just a brief time outdoors. The lume is ready to go, without having to hold it under a light


----------



## kakefe

U50









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Morning folks🙂😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## stamsd

From yesterday. Still in my pajamas, but will probably wear again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Sinnful weekend. Have a great one!









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jim10000

This one today!


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

856 UTC in...Mario's world?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

stamsd said:


> From yesterday. Still in my pajamas, but will probably wear again today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinn 103 with a moon phase? Not one that you see everyday, nicely done!


----------



## nimzotech

zetaplus93 said:


> Sinn 103 with a moon phase? Not one that you see everyday, nicely done!


How's that for a tool watch?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makken




----------



## WOXOF

Not quite cryogenic, but close

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one today...


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## stamsd

This again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on UTEwatchco strap


----------



## duc

Good day:


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 358 Jubiläum - limited to 500 pieces for the 50th company anniversary, SINN movement SZ05 with a 60` stop minute


----------



## JoshuaMelara

I love the bracelet! The jubilee adds a bit of refinement.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

It looks great on you, brother! Enjoy.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Sand has destroyed the mechanism in my bezel ): Now my bezel is bidirectional


----------



## LogisticsCzar

carlhaluss said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Great pictures Carl, congratulations! Looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Das Boot









I am appreciating the finer details of the U1.









The almost paper-thin hour, minute (and my favorite) - the block second hands.










Tegimented and black hardened Deutchser U-Boot- Stahl.

Cheers

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## carlhaluss

LogisticsCzar said:


> carlhaluss said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great pictures Carl, congratulations! Looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! Very photogenic watch, I must admit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl
Click to expand...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Onewatchhh

This week I'm mostly eating... 556i 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Sinn Automatik  I love it


----------



## sticky

857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## 1384359

A day without conference calls is... Saturday


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## MrMinutes

nvrp813 said:


>


That canvas strap really works! Nice choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

an epically cool Sinn mug that my wife hid from me until Father's Day


----------



## carlhaluss

An evening with my U1


----------



## TACSTS

I love the U1 on Zulu strap in the summer.


----------



## nvrp813

Switched up to the Europelli leather on the 104


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Agree!
Is that original Sinn canvas strap?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

It took longer to arrive than I hoped for (it was stuck at some post office in another universe), but it is finally here:
*Sinn EZM2 403 GSG9* version:







<happy!>


----------



## martyloveswatches

A splash of summer... 









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarsHeir

New Hotness.


----------



## RagnarsHeir

.


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## UOhrli

2 times 156 Military: black and white (.....the white is the ultra-rare Sony family members LE)


----------



## sticky




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip_T

Hi, this is my first post on WUS!
Let's begin with the classic b-)










Hope the pic resolution is ok and/or it's automatically adjusted - i did not find such info in the rules and guidelines.


----------



## roberev

UX as dress watch
(sorry I don't know how to scale this down)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Ready for the 20 minute run into the office.


----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 ST C on UteWatchCo


----------



## Bugster




----------



## watchhunter72

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15247339


Very nice combo: which strap is that if you can share? It suits the black head perfectly!


----------



## Bugster

watchhunter72 said:


> Very nice combo: which strap is that if you can share? It suits the black head perfectly!


Im sure I got it from watchobsession. I've also got a grey, a black and a grey/black Bond type all with the black hardware. All look good with this watch. I prefer the basic type design to the fancier seatbelt style.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy

Recent strap change from the engineer










To rubber


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## carlhaluss

Just catching up from the Weekend!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## dpn

@Aggie88 that's a killer watch. What's the model number? I was unaware Sinn had something with blued hands like this.


----------



## Aggie88

cuckoowasp said:


> @Aggie88 that's a killer watch. What's the model number? I was unaware Sinn had something with blued hands like this.


Thanks, it's the Sinn 6015 St Moonphase chronograph.


----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

556 A RS on Eulit perlon









I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## zetaplus93

Nice to have a Sinn back on my wrists!


----------



## Ancebl

My 104


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Snapped this last week during a cross country move.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

The sun sets onthe Sinn 103 St C as it heads to a new owner. It will be missed


----------



## PetrosD

deepsea03 said:


> The sun sets onthe Sinn 103 St C as it heads to a new owner. It will be missed


That's a real beauty. I hope you don't regret selling it.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Deoselle

I'm new to the forum and a new owner of a Sinn 903 St B E. I've had it a few weeks and am loving it!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Happy July 4th to all.


----------



## nimzotech

Happy 4th.










I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## neilziesing

Digging this 104.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarsHeir

Enjoy our Independence Day!


----------



## Doulos Christos

RagnarsHeir, thank you and all others who serve and have served our nation! 🇺🇲 🦅


----------



## Moss28

Happy Independence Day


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Relo60

Extremely happy And impressed overall with my first Sinn 104LE Blue😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss

Relo60 said:


> Extremely happy And impressed overall with my first Sinn 104LE Blue😊👍🏼🖖🏼
> View attachment 15335956


That is a beauty! I have never seen this model before, and don't normally go for blue dial/bezel in a big way, but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## Relo60

carlhaluss said:


> That is a beauty! I have never seen this model before, and don't normally go for blue dial/bezel in a big way, but this one is gorgeous!


Thanks Carl. It's a limited edition. Jumped at the chance when it was offered as I love blue. It really is gorgeous in the flesh??


----------



## berserkkw

Finally got a Sinn in my collection!

Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Makken




----------



## nimzotech

The U1 is really growing on me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Deacon211

Looking down sun at the coming night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwrkr

My Sinn 203.744.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Finally got my hands on a U1


----------



## horrij1




----------



## zetaplus93

Love the glossy blue dial!


----------



## JacobC

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15324258


Dude. What reference is that? I love it!


----------



## Bradjhomes

JacobC said:


> Dude. What reference is that? I love it!


Sinn 809


----------



## jjmc87

I've thought about selling my 556i several times to make room for something else, but every time I take it out I just can't bear to do it. It's just got a unique charm to it


----------



## fiskadoro

U50 today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancebl

fiskadoro said:


> U50 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious!!!


----------



## keerola

Got my first Sinn today


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## JacobC

Sinning by candlelight.


----------



## dpn

Just for giggles, the ugliest strap I own on the most beautiful watch I own:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

cuckoowasp said:


> Just for giggles, the ugliest strap I own on the most beautiful watch I own:


That's an awesome strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## dpn

Bradjhomes said:


> That's an awesome strap! Where did you get it?


It's the Overlook Hotel carpet from The Shining. $13.12 on Etsy. I don't actually think I have a watch that will look "good" with it, but that's not really the point.


----------



## Bradjhomes

cuckoowasp said:


> It's the Overlook Hotel carpet from The Shining. I found it easily on Etsy, and it was something like $8 well spent.


Yes, I recognise it as the Overlook carpet.

Shipping to the UK is more expensive than the strap though!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jesprocess

Very happy with my first Sinn!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87

jesprocess said:


> Very happy with my first Sinn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man that's a fantastic choice! If I had bigger wrists I'd for sure have went for that over my 556i


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

556 is strap monster









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TACSTS

1.1 on a sunny drive home from work.


----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC on BC rubber nato today.








dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day to all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Trying in different straps. 556 is a strap monster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## adryens




----------



## WOXOF

Going for the 857 UTC TESTAF look with matching contrasting stitching. The yellows aren't even close, but I have yet to a find a 'high vis' yellow strap. Let me know what you think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Looks good. I agree the highlighter yellow UTC pointer will be hard to find a perfectly matching stitching thread.
Where is your strap from - what is it made out of?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

nimzotech said:


> Looks good. I agree the highlighter yellow UTC pointer will be hard to find a perfectly matching stitching thread.
> Where is your strap from - what is it made out of?


I suppose I could look into a custom strap, but I'm not that concerned! Haha.

The strap is the PVC sailcloth from Watch Gecko, zuludiver brand. I just got it, so I can't comment too much on it yet. I will say, I read some reviews saying it was far too short for smaller wrists (mines about 7") with a 120/80mm length, but it's fine so far for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

Just swapped the original black leather strap for a one-piece zulu.

I noticed that the stock spring bars were both bent slightly (concave/convex). Is this unusual, and does it warrant the instillation of new spring bars? I bought the watch brand new a few months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm

Assuming it doesn't use bent spring bars (some watches do), yes, you should replace them.


----------



## nodnar

I recall a member's advice, "strap change = spring bar change" which seemed like good insurance to me. 
In any case I like large diameter"shoulder-less" spring bars for nato type straps. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13

Loving my first Sinn!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jesprocess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

dm13 said:


> Loving my first Sinn!


That's one heck of a watch for your first Sinn! Congrats - wear it in good health.
What is the model and specs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dm13

nimzotech said:


> That's one heck of a watch for your first Sinn! Congrats - wear it in good health.
> What is the model and specs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Thank you 

Sinn 103 St C

It's a limited release of 100 and was sold only in Germany. I purchased it used from a gentleman on another site. Here are the details:



Sinn Uhren: Modell 103 St C



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebtromba

Cwrkr said:


> My Sinn 203.744.
> View attachment 15342921


Woah. Don't think I've ever seen a Sinn with gold

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

The HourGlass Limited 356 Flieger.... one of one hundred... perfect fit with a B&R Bands Horween antique Chromexel strap... A joy to wear and look at...
View attachment 15355849


----------



## Flighty7T34




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JacobC

nodnar said:


> I recall a member's advice, "strap change = spring bar change" which seemed like good insurance to me.
> In any case I like large diameter"shoulder-less" spring bars for nato type straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep absolutely. Strap change = spring bar change. It's like replacing an oil filter.


----------



## neilwatch

Jonpod said:


>


I love that one!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

TACSTS said:


> 1.1 on a sunny drive home from work.
> View attachment 15347181
> View attachment 15347181


Want...

Nice! ;-)


----------



## nimzotech

My new adopted Sinn.
Pictured with the vintage olive drab military canvas.

















P.S.
I wonder how the Sinn H-link bracelet will match the 104. I have one from the 556 - will it work? I know the 556 is bead blasted case; the 104 is a shiny case.
Has anyone tried that swap?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## dpn

I received my 2nd Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps leather strap today. For my first strap, I went with a really funky grey toad leather with pale green stitching to match my 556 I's mother of pearl dial. Between that toad leather strap, the stock fine link bracelet, the grey alcantara stock strap, and a grey nato, I had a lot of strap options to match this versatile watch. I was missing a "dressy" option, though, so I went with a light cognac alligator leather strap with matching stitching. I've spent a lot of money on straps, but my approach is to stick with a small number of watches and "spoil" the hell out of them with strap options.


----------



## nimzotech

cuckoowasp said:


> I received my 2nd Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps leather strap today. For my first strap, I went with a really funky grey toad leather with pale green stitching to match my 556 I's mother of pearl dial. Between that toad leather strap, the stock fine link bracelet, the grey alcantara stock strap, and a grey nato, I had a lot of strap options to match this versatile watch. I was missing a "dressy" option, though, so I went with a light cognac alligator leather strap with matching stitching. I've spent a lot of money on straps, but my approach is to stick with a small number of watches and "spoil" the hell out of them with strap options.


Cognac is nice - but I dig the funky Toad.


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 got the call today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilwatch

nimzotech said:


> My new adopted Sinn.
> Pictured with the vintage olive drab military canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> I wonder how the Sinn H-link bracelet will match the 104. I have one from the 556 - will it work? I know the 556 is bead blasted case; the 104 is a shiny case.
> Has anyone tried that swap?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


I think beadblasted and shiny will be okay


----------



## neilwatch

Spring-Diver said:


> The 9 got the call today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish they had that dial with day date


----------



## adryens




----------



## nimzotech

adryens said:


>


Where is your U1 SE ? (not to mention the U50s)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## duc

My Pledge of Allegiance pose:


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Wanted some delicious distortion goodness today.


----------



## quantoid

kritameth said:


> Wanted some delicious distortion goodness today.
> View attachment 15360926


Nice! Post a pic in the 356 thread as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesprocess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Somebody mentioned distortion?
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

My EZM2 Hydro is back from RGM with a fixed bezel ratchet spring and new black insert bezel. I think it's a big improvement in looks and legibility over the old all stainless bezel.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## duc

Good afternoon (TGIF)!


----------



## heffergm

I can't be the only one that wishes this thread was titled "Confess your Sinn's", can I?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> My EZM2 Hydro is back from RGM with a fixed bezel ratchet spring and new black insert bezel. I think it's a big improvement in looks and legibility over the old all stainless bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15362384


Wow  that came out awesome  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Flighty7T34

The Vault emits my SINN EZM13 for this week's rotation... Sad to wave goodbye to the HourGlass 356... this baby really feels chunky in comparison... but the 13 is so accurate... yes a bit of rotor noise if you listen really hard in a quite area...


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still with the 9












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> My EZM2 Hydro is back from RGM with a fixed bezel ratchet spring and new black insert bezel. I think it's a big improvement in looks and legibility over the old all stainless bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15362384


Cool watch is it made for lefties?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Spunwell

U1


----------



## custodes




----------



## adryens




----------



## nimzotech

Back with H-link bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

nimzotech said:


> Cool watch is it made for lefties?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Several EZM-family Sinns have left hand crowns so the crown doesn't dig into the back of your hand when shooting or doing other physical activities.


----------



## DaveandStu

Morning all...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy




----------



## AndiS




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## jgdill

U50-T


----------



## nimzotech

4jamie said:


> View attachment 15365496


Great watch! Love the strap too. - Mind sharing the source of this military strap?


----------



## ebtromba

Bradjhomes said:


>


So the problem with this photo, and all future photos of U1's with the minute hand at :30, is that we'll all have to squint, and try and judge the proportion of the date window to the rest of dial... because there is a chance it could be a U50.

LOL

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

I love this thread. It's a reminder I need to get out there and make some adventures with my Sinn, instead of procrastinating studying for the CFA at home like a nerdddddddd.


----------



## joedel

New to me daily beater. Really loving it so far.


----------



## carlhaluss

U1 back on my wrist, on loan to a friend for a couple of weeks.


----------



## nimzotech

There it is... for a moment we were worried your friend liked it so much that he did want to return it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## kritameth

Day 6 with good ole' 356.


----------



## wkw

Enjoying myself while I'm stuck at home

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

wkw said:


> Enjoying myself while I'm stuck at home
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great watch - speaking of watch, watch your language.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## wkw

nimzotech said:


> Great watch - speaking of watch, watch your language.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Correct. I better bite my tongue and lay low a little. In case my better half sees me playing with a piece that she has newer seen before....


----------



## duc

Good morning team. Ready for anything, including the need to quickly determine UTC:


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Pro again 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sinns🤭😃😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Doulos Christos

New arrival.


----------



## wkw

Not exactly my Sinn but a gift to my wife in 2011. Unfortunately she doesn't really like smallish watch so this watch has been sleeping in the watch case since.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

wkw said:


> Not exactly my Sinn but a gift to my wife in 2011. Unfortunately she doesn't really like smallish watch so this watch has been sleeping in the watch case since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not that it's smallish, but that it's lacking proper ice. My advice - sell it and reinvest the funds for a Man's Sinn a gift to your self.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## wkw

nimzotech said:


> It's not that it's smallish, but that it's lacking proper ice. My advice - sell it and reinvest the funds for a Man's Sinn a gift to your self.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Thanks Nimzo, the thing is that it got a engraved rotor so I need it replaced before moving on.

I can never have enough Sinn for myself.... still drooling over a 358 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Got my U50 yesterday. I love it.


----------



## duc

Good morning team. Still on this one for a bit. Never know when I might find myself at 2000m under...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## kritameth

Good morning, fellow Sinners.


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesprocess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

New (to me) 556i Jubilium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## SMP_DON

Serviced and ready to rock..









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

SMP_DON said:


> Serviced and ready to rock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


That's awesome!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Another 104 St Sa A B E


----------



## jaychung




----------



## kritameth

TGIF. Just dragged a bunch of sliders around on Google Photos, came out all wonky.


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Gprog

I'm new to the Sinn family!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Gprog said:


> I'm new to the Sinn family!
> 
> View attachment 15375408


Congratulations and welcome to the club 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 for the weekend 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

just got this one back from service.


----------



## nimzotech

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## PrimeMover

My einsatzeitmesser U2 SDR on MN Corsa Strap


----------



## Spring-Diver

PrimeMover said:


> My einsatzeitmesser U2 SDR on MN Corsa Strap
> View attachment 15376823


Outstanding combo 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Flying low in the paddock today!..all the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team. Company audit today and tomorrow. I'm in the hot seat, so I have to be ready to throw down if need be:


----------



## Bear1845

old ezm 2


----------



## UOhrli

.....still one of my favourites.


----------



## Flicker




----------



## jgdill

Sinn Ufiddy


----------



## bob.bicycle

New to me, Sinn 836. Love the size and the bezel/case contrast. My daily driver is a DA36 but this Sinn has been on the wrist since it arrived a little over a week ago.


----------



## rayrayhey

My favorite watch to photograph! The Sinn 104.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## kakefe

poke time !!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Sinning outside...









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

PhotoBomb...









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Sassi said:


> View attachment 15375034


It's looking mighty handsome. How are you liking the way it wears?


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Interesting combo! Somehow, it works


----------



## JoshuaMelara

wkw said:


> Not exactly my Sinn but a gift to my wife in 2011. Unfortunately she doesn't really like smallish watch so this watch has been sleeping in the watch case since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


First women's Sinn I've seen on here. I'm heavily considering the 434 St GG S for my girlfriend, so it's nice to hear your wife's take on this one.


----------



## Sassi

JoshuaMelara said:


> It's looking mighty handsome. How are you liking the way it wears?


I love it. Wears like a 5 digit Sub. So perfect! Even slightly thinner which is a plus.


----------



## wkw

JoshuaMelara said:


> First women's Sinn I've seen on here. I'm heavily considering the 434 St GG S for my girlfriend, so it's nice to hear your wife's take on this one.


Yes, you may want to test the water before placing order.

This was a surprised present to my wife, unfortunately she did not like the size......pity

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

There was some time when I wasn't Sinner but I am back in the club now


----------



## jaychung




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## nodnar

I never tire of seeing this beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 at the moment 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

kritameth said:


> I love this thread. It's a reminder I need to get out there and make some adventures with my Sinn, instead of procrastinating studying for the CFA at home like a nerdddddddd.
> View attachment 15367370


Looks excellent! Keep studying haha


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Flighty7T34 said:


> The Vault emits my SINN EZM13 for this week's rotation... Sad to wave goodbye to the HourGlass 356... this baby really feels chunky in comparison... but the 13 is so accurate... yes a bit of rotor noise if you listen really hard in a quite area...
> View attachment 15363744


That 356 is a stellar model, but the EZM13 is still a winner


----------



## Bear1845

Bradjhomes said:


>


Wow!!


----------



## bdev

My 303 chronograph currently at RGM being serviced. I'm having the dial and hands replaced in order to restore the lume. I'll post before and after pics when I receive it back. Anyway, here's the before pic.
BTW..... You don't see many Sinn's with a Tachymeter bezel.


----------



## bdev

Bradjhomes said:


>


Really nice watch. What model number is it?

Edit..... It's a model 809. I found it on Sinn's archive page. They should re-release it. It would probably be a big seller.


----------



## emale

No date Sinn, all














week.


----------



## arislan

Luv the dome









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg292

My beloved vintage 144


----------



## Jpstepancic

UOhrli said:


> View attachment 15380050
> 
> 
> .....still one of my favourites.


I love that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousTBG

Took earlier today while driving home from Chicago. Cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

rayrayhey said:


> My favorite watch to photograph! The Sinn 104.
> 
> View attachment 15381009


Tudor strap?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

U50 on a grey tropic


----------



## traczu




----------



## mondi1911

My gorgeous Sinn 157 powered by the Lemania 5100 
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Relo60

Hello Sinners😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## zetaplus93

Good to have this back on the wrist:


----------



## rayrayhey

ebtromba said:


> Tudor strap?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


It's actually from Crown and Buckle!


----------



## Rollied

Thicc boi


----------



## kakefe

My Sinnflower growing









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Yet another U50 wristshot...


----------



## zetaplus93

Halfway through the week...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Dan Pierce

Back on the bracelet.
dP


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE. #35/55 with BGW9 lume. Such a pleasure to wear this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## chpprguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Sassi

This morning...


----------



## jhdscript

Very beautiful photo


----------



## dodd10x

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

jhdscript said:


> Very beautiful photo


Thank you.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

Sinn U50


----------



## neilziesing

Sinn 104










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k7lro

My 3006. I really like this watch, one of several chronographs I own.


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

k7lro said:


> My 3006. I really like this watch, one of several chronographs I own.
> 
> View attachment 15401076


The Jagduhr really is one of my favourite new designs in recent years. Brilliant watch.

Meanwhile, I need to wear my 3F more often.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Jpstepancic

I've had this for a couple of weeks now but I'm only now putting into rotation. A crime, I know. The 104 is a great design. I needed the green more than the others but in reality I couldn't recommend the fit and feel of any of them enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15401984


Nice photography on getting the black 'Made in Germany" to show up.


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

chpprguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*drool


----------



## JoshuaMelara

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15401984


such an incredible strap. Great albeit uncommon combo


----------



## JoshuaMelara

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Sent from an undisclosed location


I love the OEM bracelet, but it's hard for me to overlook the endlink and how it doesn't exactly match the lugs


----------



## sf16

My first 556


----------



## jaymancbd

The countdown bezel is hands down the best feature that should be on more watches.


----------



## jaymancbd

And of course - the 856 series really is amazing as well. Great watches all around.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

Red and black.....?


----------



## jaychung




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Makken




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Makken said:


> View attachment 15409560


This one's a winner! Nice


----------



## Sassi




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speedvagen

Hope no one minds a double post from the steering wheel thread, but I love my EZM3 so much it deserves the double post....


----------



## iddaka




----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

UX on RedRockStraps Mid Grey


----------



## artus

Jumping the gun a bit as it hasn't arrived yet this a picture from the seller of my new Sinn


----------



## Gprog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

arrived today, they got me with the price increase. This is my 3rd Sinn but should have been my first









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Bear1845

EZM dos


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

From a couple of days ago


----------



## JoshuaMelara

and 556a for today


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Just in from Watchbuys SDR U50 ! My 1st watch from Watchbuys!


----------



## Bear1845

WatchDialOrange said:


> Just in from Watchbuys SDR U50 ! My 1st watch from Watchbuys!
> 
> View attachment 15419936


Size looks perfect on you. Great pick up.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Bear1845 said:


> Size looks perfect on you. Great pick up.


Thanks! Works great on 7 inch wrist.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team:


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

I'm a day late with this one. My EZM2.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

My new (to me!) 757 with a good book and cup of coffee for a Sunday morning.


----------



## traczu

Really comfortable on original rubber


----------



## jgdill




----------



## emiTstI

EZM-13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artus

can't put a wrist shot up as it's gone for a service had it in my possesion for less than a day before it went


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Still wearing the Sinn u50 on Bracelet*


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

I can't believe it's September already


----------



## sf16




----------



## Artblue2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15419529
> 
> and 556a for today


Looks good on a jubilee! Who makes the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wl2456

Glad I was able pick this up with a German date wheel. It adds a nice touch.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Artblue2004 said:


> Looks good on a jubilee! Who makes the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadley & Roma. They have a two-tone bracelet as well should that be your style


----------



## JoshuaMelara

wl2456 said:


> Glad I was able pick this up with a German date wheel. It adds a nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 15428713


"DIE"...nice touch haha. I love it


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Cant keep this off my wrist for more than a day


----------



## jgdill

Thinking about putting the U50 back on.......nah, not just yet


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday Sinners😄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jarlleif

Took this one on a camping trip last weekend and forgot to post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still with the U1 Pro












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

U50 on Erikas Original.


----------



## jgdill




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I always question my decision of choosing the EZM 13 over the 356. The 356 is so classic.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a always with me in the workshop


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

The 757 at work on silicone. Feels better on the strap than the bracelet.


----------



## wkw

JoshuaMelara said:


> I always question my decision of choosing the EZM 13 over the 356. The 356 is so classic.


I think they are different breed from the same family.

356 is an vintage and nostalgic watch

EZM13 is the modern interpretation of the 356.

And I think EZM13 is a real cool piece. Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 for today.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Makken




----------



## speedvagen

Lume shot...


----------



## Spring-Diver

Starting with this one












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 SDR with Submarine in background


----------



## Spring-Diver

Afternoon switch 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SEH1800

Okay maybe this is considered cheating but...


----------



## SMP_DON

New shoes 
















Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

U50 SDR on Hot Red Rubber Strap for summer.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Sassi said:


> View attachment 15434182


Great shot! Proportions look excellent


----------



## JoshuaMelara

loafing around in front of the AC all day today. Hottest day of the summer in LA.


----------



## Sassi

JoshuaMelara said:


> Great shot! Proportions look excellent


Thanks! Yes, the watch wears perfectly.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

I love how the crystal just disappears 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

nothing to do outside with the fires going on, so wearing both my Sinn will do.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## zetaplus93

Trying a few different colors...



















Time keeping has been great, about +1.5 spd. Lume is super weak though, but it did last into the wee hours in the morning:


----------



## Gprog

Afternoon switch to the 903


----------



## K2PK

Gprog said:


> Afternoon switch to the 903
> 
> View attachment 15439795


The 903 is a beauty! Enjoy in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedvagen

my first Sinn....358sa


----------



## Gprog

The strap has changed but this hasn't left the wrist yet. I still want to try it on the original bracelet someday, but I'm afraid it may be too polished for my tastes.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Gprog said:


> The strap has changed but this hasn't left the wrist yet. I still want to try it on the original bracelet someday, but I'm afraid it may be too polished for my tastes.
> 
> View attachment 15440891


Fantastic choice! Are the sub-registers a subtle cream color?


----------



## JoshuaMelara

after nearly a year off the wrist, I'm revisiting my EZM 13. The design of the watch still excites the industrial design student in me and it wears well on my slightly-over 7" wrist. However, my tastes have settled on smaller diameter watches. Ahhh sometimes I wish I had the foresight to know that, but it's all part of the journey I guess


----------



## jarlleif

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15440945
> 
> after nearly a year off the wrist, I'm revisiting my EZM 13. The design of the watch still excites the industrial design student in me and it wears well on my slightly-over 7" wrist. However, my tastes have settled on smaller diameter watches. Ahhh sometimes I wish I had the foresight to know that, but it's all part of the journey I guess


I think we would all do things differently if we could start over but like you said, it's part of the journey. Wearing mine with you today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard

103 at work today


----------



## Gprog

JoshuaMelara said:


> Fantastic choice! Are the sub-registers a subtle cream color?


I think it's just the lighting in that photo. I think subdials are more of a crisp white.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

jarlleif said:


> I think we would all do things differently if we could start over but like you said, it's part of the journey. Wearing mine with you today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I made a forever purchase with the EZM, but moving forward I won't be picking anything up bigger than 38mm unless it absolutely blows my mind.
Nice watch


----------



## iddaka

This made me sell off my two SKXs, no regrets!!


----------



## fiskadoro

104 St Sa A B E


----------



## jgdill




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

New to me Sinn T2 (while waiting for my u50).
First Sinn, very happy with !









Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung




----------



## JoshuaMelara

jaychung said:


>


Love this chrono. For me, it was a hard choice between this, 356 acrylic, and the EZM 13. The EZM won out in the end, but I'll always have eyes for the 144. Cheers!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

shot from earlier this month. EZM 13 on the h-link, 556a on the Sinn shell cordovan strap. My favorite way to wear both


----------



## nodnar

Well just finished going through this whole thread again looking to narrow down a choice for a third to complement these two









Narrow down? What was I thinking?

Etiquette demanded I resist giving several thousand new likes to old posts, but it was tough. Please consider your likes +1 ed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## JoshuaMelara

nodnar said:


> Well just finished going through this whole thread again looking to narrow down a choice for a third to complement these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narrow down? What was I thinking?
> 
> Etiquette demanded I resist giving several thousand new likes to old posts, but it was tough. Please consider your likes +1 ed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to stop myself from machine-gun tapping the like button on old posts too ? fantastic UX! Now let's just give it the U50 treatment and sign me up


----------



## MrMilshark




----------



## JoshuaMelara

at 15mm thick, the EZM 13 wears okay. Doesn't feel super thick. The rubber strap makes it wobble quite a bit, but the bracelet balances the weight of the case


----------



## Spring-Diver

nodnar said:


> Well just finished going through this whole thread again looking to narrow down a choice for a third to complement these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narrow down? What was I thinking?
> 
> Etiquette demanded I resist giving several thousand new likes to old posts, but it was tough. Please consider your likes +1 ed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer pair 

Tegimented U Boat Steel  
Tegimented Stainless Steel 

It's time you get Tegimented Titanium 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

JoshuaMelara said:


> Love this chrono. For me, it was a hard choice between this, 356 acrylic, and the EZM 13. The EZM won out in the end, but I'll always have eyes for the 144. Cheers!


The 144 is far from a perfect watch, and it has some unusual characteristics that can be awkward at times, but I got to say it's my favorite watch!


----------



## hk23

I picked this up in late July; it's become my favorite watch I've owned. I've had two other Sinns before, a 144 and a 156, both of which I regret selling. But I like the EZM 3 even better than those two; to me it's just such low-key, tool-y perfection. And its size and proportions feel spot-on, even on my small 6.5" wrist. I've clumsily already chipped the bezel and scratched the case in a couple of spots, but I've hardly taken it off since getting it, and I don't plan on getting rid of it ever, so I'll learn to live with the premature wabi. The cherry on top: the unexpectedly accurate time-keeping. It's been running 0s a day since I got it. The 144, which I also got new, was nowhere near this accurate. And the EZM 3 is keeping much better time so far than the only cosc-certified watch I've ever owned, a 2254.50 Seamaster.


----------



## mario1971

Have a nice day!


----------



## Radharc

My 6096. Just an all around awesome watch for work or play.


----------



## jgdill




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

I couldn't resist. Got this beauty before the price increase. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## ussubmariner

mattcantwin said:


>


What strap is this? Looks really good


----------



## mattcantwin

ussubmariner said:


> What strap is this? Looks really good


Thanks, it's a great strap - Micah Sahara.

I have two; different stitch colors.


----------



## ussubmariner

Very nice - I like both, but really like the darker one. I have the same watch, usu wear with the black rubber strap.


----------



## Onewatchhh

'Six-i in formal mode 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

ussubmariner said:


> Very nice - I like both, but really like the darker one. I have the same watch, usu wear with the black rubber strap.


I've lost track of how many straps I've had the U1 on; mostly leather and canvas.

I also like the Micah Shark.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Keeping track of lunch in the oven with my EZM2 while Lulu sleeps the afternoon away.


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Strapsco Omega style ruber strap arrived today.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

yesterday in Malibu. Escaping the smoke


----------



## orinor

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Strapsco Omega style ruber strap arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that strap and Sinn together looks very nice 

Would you mind sharing a link for the strap?


----------



## njhinde

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15448885
> 
> yesterday in Malibu. Escaping the smoke


I love this watch. Your photos are making me seriously consider getting the bracelet for my EZM 3F (I already have Sinn leather and Silikon straps).


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

orinor said:


> Oh, that strap and Sinn together looks very nice
> 
> Would you mind sharing a link for the strap?


Here's the link.









Rubber Strap w/ Polished Silver Clasp for Omega Speedmaster | StrapsCo


StrapsCo rubber watch band designed for Omega Speedmaster. FREE shipping!




strapsco.com





Hope this helps. ?


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Gprog




----------



## mario1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

njhinde said:


> I love this watch. Your photos are making me seriously consider getting the bracelet for my EZM 3F (I already have Sinn leather and Silikon straps).


Thanks man! I recommend the bracelet. It balances the size and weight of the case quite a bit. Cheers!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Keeping track of lunch in the oven with my EZM2 while Lulu sleeps the afternoon away.
> View attachment 15447807


I'm in love with this nato


----------



## JoshuaMelara

last morning in paradise. Back into the fire


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

JoshuaMelara said:


> I'm in love with this nato


It's an Erika's Original MN SWICK. I ordered it earlier this year. At the time, she had some left in 20mm and 22mm, even though they're no longer listed on her website.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> It's an Erika's Original MN SWICK. I ordered it earlier this year. At the time, she had some left in 20mm and 22mm, even though they're no longer listed on her website.


Ahhh, just my luck 🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## nodnar

No harm to ask her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwatch




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## djpharoah

First day with the UX GSG9. Love the legibility are almost any angle. Enjoying the Sinn rubber but can not wait for my isofrane!!


----------



## webster126

Recently acquired 356...


----------



## JoshuaMelara

EZM13 in the workshop today


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## Makken




----------



## webster126




----------



## JoshuaMelara

556A on jubilee. Sports watch perfection


----------



## Buramu




----------



## duc

Flash:









No flash:


----------



## djpharoah

My recent daily since I got it. Huge fan of it!! Currently on a spare Erika MN - waiting for my isofranes to arrive but also looking for the bracelet.


----------



## artus

A bit tongue in cheek I know but just had this photo of my watch sent to me during it's service


----------



## simonp67

Just got this back from Sinn in Germany yesterday. 1st battery lasted 10 years, 7 weeks door to door for a full service, couldn't be happier to have it back on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOT! I didnt know there was a flyback function on the 103. Is that even a 103? Either way, love it


----------



## JoshuaMelara

mjwatch said:


> View attachment 15450222


The thin black borders around the indicies always do it for me. They add an element of boldness and graphic design that the black dial doesn't have


----------



## wkw

JoshuaMelara said:


> WOT! I didnt know there was a flyback function on the 103. Is that even a 103? Either way, love it


Thanks Joshua,

I bought this back in 2001. At that time, Flyback function was listed as a option, very much like English day or stainless steel case back. I think Sinn dropped this option around 2002-03.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Here's mine.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a. At home on a stitched brown leather strap


----------



## mondi1911

Sinn 157 in steel on the oem bracelet. New crystal props to Sinn customer service.


----------



## Makken




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## artus

22 hours testing left and then it should be heading home


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## djpharoah

Now on a tegimented bracelet


----------



## Makken




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Bugster




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a. XL883N.


----------



## jjmc87

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15467508
> 
> 556a. XL883N.


I'm not sure which is nicer, the watch or the bike 

P.s. can I ask what strap that is? It's a really nice pairing


----------



## JoshuaMelara

jjmc87 said:


> I'm not sure which is nicer, the watch or the bike
> 
> P.s. can I ask what strap that is? It's a really nice pairing


Thanks man! It's an Italian leather no-name strap off of Amazon. I would give you the link, but I reordered it to have a spare but they changed the quality of the leather and they're garbage now.


----------



## magpie215

U1 catching some Autumn sunshine.


----------



## jgdill

EZM9 sporting a Hirsch Robby


----------



## Flighty7T34

On the wrist today is the SINN EZM 10 which sports just about every tech that Sinn has to offer other than Diapal. Clearly a big watch, especially after the U50-T from last week. Love the 10.


----------



## nodnar

Looks great!
(has DIAPAL)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

Oh Jeepers! You are indeed correct it DOES have Diapal.... right there on the darned FACE! Mia Culpa...


----------



## duc

No Diapal, but still packed with tech and bad-assary:


----------



## JoshuaMelara

duc said:


> No Diapal, but still packed with tech and bad-assary:
> 
> View attachment 15468670


The progenitor


----------



## duc

JoshuaMelara said:


> The progenitor


As places to start from, it's not half bad.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a. Khaki day


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301




----------



## earlofsodbury

My two -

*U1*: - great watch, and great bracelet aside from a _slightly_ disappointing clasp. 
I _am_ considering swapping to the U1 B, as I'm a sucker for a blue dial.










*140 A* "Space Chronograph" reissue - love the space exploration connection, _LOVE_ the centre-minutes chrono function, love the Tegimentation, and it's a spectacular watch up close - albeit it can be a little hard to read at times (my age as much as anything...).
Its sole "fault" is an annoyingly hard-to-grasp and rather stiff crown, which makes hand-winding and adjustments a chore; perhaps it is time for it to visit Frankfurt for a service...










I've also owned a 104 St Sa I W, but found it a mite too small and hard to read, and the lume could have been better, so that was sold-on.

I'm severely addicted to the German toolwatch / hardened case genre now, so doubt the above will be the last Sinn I own, though much depends on whether I can face selling other elements of my collection that fall outside that description.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Oak Harbor, Washington


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## artus

Back from a service quite a bit of work was needed on it


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Onewatchhh

artus said:


> Back from a service quite a bit of work was needed on it
> View attachment 15474859


Was this with Christian? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artus

Onewatchhh said:


> Was this with Christian?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was indeed cracking job as well


----------



## magpie215

Black and red....Dennis the menace


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## djpharoah

UX - GSG9 on Erika MN.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sinn 356 Isetan in B&W


----------



## BrasiliaFlyer

New to me U2-T... Loving it so far, and the UTC hand is super useful in my line of work!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinski410




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## jaychung




----------



## Gprog

I still need to advance the date.


----------



## eblackmo

I moved interstate recently and threw out a bunch of old watch boxes. Fortunately I didn't throw out the box my T1 B came in because I required the missing links.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I've joined the club. Amazing watch.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Saturday morning coffee with the UX


----------



## AndiS

Weekend. Time to change the bezels again.


----------



## Speedy B

Changing straps around on my new 104









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

EZM2 on an Erika's MN today.


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 SDR


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## nimzotech

artus said:


> Back from a service quite a bit of work was needed on it
> View attachment 15474859


Great to have it back working as it should. Was it serviced by RGM? What work was done?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## artus

nimzotech said:


> Great to have it back working as it should. Was it serviced by RGM? What work was done?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


The work was carried out by watchguy here in the UK excellent service as to the work that was needed 

Reverser wheel with pinion​ETA282014885£ 17.00​Reverser wheel without pinion​ETA28201530£ 14.00​Intermediate train wheel​ETA2800203£ 11.00​Third wheel​ETA2800210£ 11.00​Automatic reduction wheel​ETA28201481£ 9.00​Mainspring​


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Speedy B

Got this 104 on 10/2. Have worn it everyday. Changed the bands a couple of times.

Out of all my watches, I think I found my favorite GADA.

I've got a No Date Sub, a Black Bay Heritage, a Speedy and more, but there's just something about this that I can't stop wearing it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Someone said they hadn't see pics of a 900, so I thought to send them here:
























































Sorry for the blurry one. 
The lume is good, to me. 
And the 24 hr numbers and hand really pop when they catch the reflected light. 
But I can never seem to capture that in my pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

10 for me today..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## nodnar

DaveandStu said:


> 10 for me today..
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Looks real good on that bund!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Freshly arrived today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 again 










Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Switching between another watch and this today. The EZM3 is on a double stitch slate gray strap.


----------



## djpharoah

Cool morning today... had to sweater it up.


----------



## weirdestwizard

Enjoying a little fall weather tonight on the deck.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 SDR at the Beach


----------



## bobbj22

WatchDialOrange said:


> Sinn U50 SDR at the Beach
> 
> View attachment 15496573


What kind of strap is that?


----------



## nodnar

WatchDialOrange said:


> Sinn U50 SDR at the Beach
> 
> View attachment 15496573


May I ask what strap that is? Looks good!

LOL jinx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Wearing this today but forgot to change the date. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## WatchDialOrange

bobbj22 said:


> What kind of strap is that?


Its a strap I found on Aliexpress.


----------



## AndiS

Sinn Military Type III


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Spring-Diver

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15497959


Excellent combo 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Damn you guys with the EZM9s.... lol


----------



## 98z28

U50 























Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

??Wednesday ✌???


----------



## WatchDialOrange

nodnar said:


> May I ask what strap that is? Looks good!
> 
> LOL jinx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a strap I found on Aliexpress. PM me and I can send you the link.


----------



## dshin525

Arrived today! Bought last week from Watch Buys during their LNIB sale!


----------



## dshin525

Just swapped out the strap with a bund strap, which I feel like this watch was meant for!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## MacA

EZM3 back on the Sinn black strap


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## ACG




----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Around 15-20 year old EZM2 Hydro
Left or Right?
Or left with black bezel en right with silver bezel?








btw, the left needs a new battery and the oil drained, will be on its way to Frankfurt soon!


----------



## siliciferous

Took delivery of this one yesterday!










This is my first Sinn diver and I'm _super_ impressed.



Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Left or Right?
> Or left with black bezel en right with silver bezel?


Hmmm, I think I'd prefer the left (3-H dial) with the black bezel AND the matte bracelet! The brushed/polished bracelet should remain with the silver bezel, I feel.


----------



## djpharoah

siliciferous said:


> Took delivery of this one yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Sinn diver and I'm _super_ impressed.




Any more photos


----------



## Doulos Christos

Lume shot please!!!


siliciferous said:


> Took delivery of this one yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Sinn diver and I'm _super_ impressed.


----------



## siliciferous

djpharoah said:


> Any more photos





Doulos Christos said:


> Lume shot please!!!


Ask and ye shall receive 🤩 Haven't left the house yet today so window will have to do. Bonus picture of furry friend who thought he was due some attention!










(Don't mind the bits of wool on the crystal!)





































It weighs in at 225g with all links, and 210g sized at 7.25". Unidirectional bezel clicks are CHONKY - it takes some serious force to advance that thing past each click. This thing is a tank, and still manages to wear every bit as comfortably as an 856.


----------



## djpharoah

Thanks - cannot wait to get mine in!!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

taking the time to admire all the hits and scratches on the case of this guy today


----------



## AndiS




----------



## jgdill

siliciferous said:


> Ask and ye shall receive 🤩 Haven't left the house yet today so window will have to do. Bonus picture of furry friend who thought he was due some attention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't mind the bits of wool on the crystal!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It weighs in at 225g with all links, and 210g sized at 7.25". Unidirectional bezel clicks are CHONKY - it takes some serious force to advance that thing past each click. This thing is a tank, and still manages to wear every bit as comfortably as an 856.


How would you rate the lume? Any more lume shots?


----------



## jam karet

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Around 15-20 year old EZM2 Hydro
> Left or Right?
> Or left with black bezel en right with silver bezel?
> View attachment 15502683
> 
> btw, the left needs a new battery and the oil drained, will be on its way to Frankfurt soon!


I slightly favor the 3H dial...but prefer the silver bezel for sure! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

jam karet said:


> I slightly favor the 3H dial...but prefer the silver bezel for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also favor the 3H more, especially because of the location of the date and that the date is in red on black. But I like the black bezel better! Pffff.... ?


----------



## djpharoah

Clean up squad Saturday!


----------



## Spring-Diver

This boring thing again 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## river bum

A pair of new straps.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

ACG said:


>


I like that strap! What is That?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

siliciferous said:


> Took delivery of this one yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Sinn diver and I'm _super_ impressed.
> 
> That U2 is georgious!
> 
> Hmmm, I think I'd prefer the left (3-H dial) with the black bezel AND the matte bracelet! The brushed/polished bracelet should remain with the silver bezel, I feel.


That's what it is going to be: swap the bezel AND the bracelet to the 3H!
Thanks


----------



## heebs

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Around 15-20 year old EZM2 Hydro
> Left or Right?
> Or left with black bezel en right with silver bezel?
> View attachment 15502683
> 
> btw, the left needs a new battery and the oil drained, will be on its way to Frankfurt soon!


They are both amazing and I'd keep them as is. The GSG 9 is a pretty special version and I'd want to keep it intact.


----------



## zetaplus93

Spring-Diver said:


> The 9


Fantastic lume shot!


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 358 Jubiläum
Limited model (500) for the 50th company anniversary, Bicompax movement SZ05 based on 7750 with 60 graduation


----------



## Spring-Diver

zetaplus93 said:


> Fantastic lume shot!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

AndiS said:


> Sinn 358 Jubiläum
> Limited model (500) for the 50th company anniversary, Bicompax movement SZ05 based on 7750 with 60 graduation


Very handsome dial. I love the seriousness of it. The dates though...they could have been put in the back in my unsolicited opinion 😂


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## isgrb

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15506844


Love the pure white bezel and hands on this, was that a standard version of the U1 or something special/custom?


----------



## dshin525

On an Erika's Original MN strap.


----------



## 5959HH

Just acquired this 856I last week that I'm wearing on a 20/20 Greg Stevens Design custom strap. Over the past 5 days it has gained a grand total of 11 seconds.


----------



## Radharc

Dressed up a bit for a random lunch date with my wife. I don't wear this one that frequently, but damn if it doesn't put a smile on my face every time I do.


----------



## fskywalker

356 Isetan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## duc

Could just be my favorite:

At the desk:









At the office window (looking at an empty yard):


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 156 MILITARY


----------



## Tom Littlefield

My U1 on a Sinn vintage style strap with red stitching...


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## harry_flashman

5959HH said:


> Just acquired this 856I last week that I'm wearing on a 20/20 Greg Stevens Design custom strap. Over the past 5 days it has gained a grand total of 11 seconds.


Very nice! I like the indices of the 556i with the satin tegimented case!


----------



## 5959HH

harry_flashman said:


> Very nice! I like the indices of the 556i with the satin tegimented case!


Thanks. My 856I is sort of like a 556I on steroids!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

fskywalker said:


> 356 Isetan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One of fifty...!


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 6099


----------



## MacA

Trying on a different nato on the EZM3 today.


----------



## singularityseven

The latest addition to the family - Sinn EZM3F on a Nomad N2W FKM Rubber Strap:


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a on leather. Waiting for the glowforge to finish its cuts


----------



## ACG

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> I like that strap! What is That?


Only just spotted this. It's a Diloy Olive Denim. Very comfy and soft and will fray as soon as you look at it


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings forth the unique Sinn 103 DieZeit Ti SA with a sapphire case back. You will notice its non syringe hour and minute hands and the red Chrono Seconds hand, along with red hour and minutes counter hands. German day. Countdown bezel with lume triangular pip and Titanium case so it wears very light on the wrist. Also worthy to note: no screw down chrono actuator buttons. Limited one of 300 with AR tech. Only sold in Germany? think.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

MacA said:


> Trying on a different nato on the EZM3 today.


EZMs look good on green straps.

My EZM2 on a Watch Steward Green/White TDM


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

My favorite watch in their lineup

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> EZMs look good on green straps.
> 
> My EZM2 on a Watch Steward Green/White TDM
> View attachment 15512192


nice indeed!
how would you compare Watchsteward to Erika's MN? I have a very thin type of watchsteward (not going under the case) which I am not quite sure about comfort. Also have an Erika's but with going under the case it adds a mm to the already thick EZM1. So thinking of swapping. 
Thanks!


----------



## AndiS

Sinn Military II


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> nice indeed!
> how would you compare Watchsteward to Erika's MN? I have a very thin type of watchsteward (not going under the case) which I am not quite sure about comfort. Also have an Erika's but with going under the case it adds a mm to the already thick EZM1. So thinking of swapping.
> Thanks!


I have three Watch Steward straps - a poly Original (two layer), a poly Minimalist (single layer), and the green/white TDM Original (two layer, stiffer material). I bought them because I also didn't like the single-pass-NATO style of the Erika's MN straps.

Of the Watch Steward straps, I find the Minimalist has too little stiffness with the poly material. Both the Sinn and my 42mm Hamilton Khaki Field wobble all over the place with it, but it suits my thin and light quartz Victorinox from the 90s really well. The TDM material is similar to the material used in the Erika's MNs. With the two layers of the Original style, it's a stiff strap, which isn't bad for hard use. The poly Original is a nice blend of softness and stiffness if you want a thicker strap. I imagine the single layer Minimalist would be a good fit with the TDM material, but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## fiskadoro

"Vintage" 656. I say that ironically of course, it's just funny to think that it's already been with me for 10+ years!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

*BLACK FRIDAY:
*


----------



## MacA

Sporting the 104 today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Swapped out the bracelet for a Chevron strap...


----------



## mario1971

Have a nice day!


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## jskane

Bear1845 said:


> View attachment 15516239


Nice strap - what is it?


----------



## jskane

Working the EZM 3 F and catching that pop of red ...


----------



## Bear1845

jskane said:


> Nice strap - what is it?


Thank you.  
It's a gasgasbones.com strap. The zerozero model.


----------



## jskane

Bear1845 said:


> Thank you.
> It's a gasgasbones.com strap. The zerozero model.


Right on, thanks!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> One of fifty...!


Yes!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MacA

104 on bracelet today. It's strange that putting the H link bracelet on the 104 is a hell of lot easier than putting on the Fine link on my 103!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## jgdill

Slowly but surely becoming my favorite....


----------



## duc

Good day team:


----------



## djpharoah

jgdill said:


> Slowly but surely becoming my favorite....
> View attachment 15520417


Need one of those in my life!


----------



## jgdill

djpharoah said:


> Need one of those in my life!


Yup, it'll make it just a little bit better!


----------



## duc

I don't use the word "kit" when talking about watches. In this case, I'll make an exception. This kit is comprised of the obvious 857. It is mounted on a Breitling Ocean Racer with a Christopher Ward clasp. I think that qualifies as "kit".


----------



## tonigs

Hi all,
Sinn 556i with 856 hands


----------



## fiskadoro

104 St Sa A B E


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15522858


Killer combo 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still with the T1












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a. I took it upon myself to mirror-polish the sides of the case this week. I'm happy with how this turned out. The polish gives the watch a bit more wearability it dressier occasions, I guess. Anyways, it's a versatile damn watch.


----------



## jskane

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15522952
> View attachment 15522953
> View attachment 15522954
> 
> 556a. I took it upon myself to mirror-polish the sides of the case this week. I'm happy with how this turned out. The polish gives the watch a bit more wearability it dressier occasions, I guess. Anyways, it's a versatile damn watch.


Wow! how does one even dp that?


----------



## JoshuaMelara

jskane said:


> Wow! how does one even dp that?


I used a dremel with a cone and cylinder bit. The polishing compounds I used were green, white, and pink silicon carbide. I put the watch in a vice and started with green sc to buff out the deep scratches. Then moved onto white and finally pink sc to smooth everything out and to make the polish crisp and bright. I spent shy of two hours on it. It was worth it. I can't stop looking at it now.


----------



## jskane

JoshuaMelara said:


> I used a dremel with a cone and cylinder bit. The polishing compounds I used were green, white, and pink silicon carbide. I put the watch in a vice and started with green sc to buff out the deep scratches. Then moved onto white and finally pink sc to smooth everything out and to make the polish crisp and bright. I spent shy of two hours on it. It was worth it. I can't stop looking at it now.


Damn ... that I would like to see (!)


----------



## MacA




----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Happy Halloween everyone !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

I've been wearing this all week, 6 days now, the Soprod A10-2 accuracy is excellent. +9 in 6 days = 1.5 SPD!



















Happy Halloween 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob




----------



## Spring-Diver

stbob said:


>


Love that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## Dan Pierce

stbob said:


>


Brilliant!
dP


----------



## fskywalker

stbob said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## landeriv




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Happy Sinn-ful Sunday with my 356.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## AndiS

Sinn U1 SDR / Sinn 103 St C


----------



## 5959HH

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Wearing a 856I that I picked up last month on Watchbuys big sale. I much prefer this 20/20 Greg Stevens Design strap over the OEM strap that came with the watch. IMHO the 856 is one of the finest examples of a GADA watch ever made.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## MacA

Changing straps again


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill




----------



## MacA

Still breaking it in!


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Mister X

Search and Rescue today... searched the single malt aisle to rescue an old friend stuck behind all the peat bombs.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a on homemade leather nato


----------



## MacA

Too lazy to change the date but I synced the time!


----------



## bazza.

Not bad for a £18 custom strap


----------



## jaychung




----------



## DaveandStu

10 for me today..then back on its bracelet or Iso...
Top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

U2 white, crummy picture but more to come.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Getting some beautiful rain here this morning, so the 10 on a old iso. I reckon Sinn is versatile to the max on band choices..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout308

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15534057
> 
> 556a on homemade leather nato


nice job on the strap......new leather or old? Saw a youtube video of a guy using mil surplus leather to make watch straps, lots of character


----------



## Scout308

bazza. said:


>


Thats sweet!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

EZM9 on a royal blue Isofrane.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Scout308 said:


> nice job on the strap......new leather or old? Saw a youtube video of a guy using mil surplus leather to make watch straps, lots of character


It's new belly-cut Italian leather. It's really nice and thin, so it works perfectly for a nato. I've oiled it periodically and it's brought out the sheen and darkened it quite a bit. It has a really nice patina.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

excuse the werewolf nails, but this is after another round of polishing. Loving the way it looks on a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Rocky555

Sinn meets Breitling


----------



## Gprog




----------



## jgdill




----------



## Radharc

Some natural lighting for my 6096:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 383prr

240


----------



## fiskadoro

U50 today


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde




----------



## Spring-Diver

Wiamea canyon Kauai 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Wiamea canyon Kauai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like your getting amongst it Shannon..
Top stuff mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tunnels Beach Kauai 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA




----------



## njhinde

The new models are available in store in Frankfurt (was passing earlier by so decided to take a quick photo).

The 105's (even with the apparently controversial day/date) look fantastic in person, and the online photos really don't do them justice.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gprog




----------



## djpharoah

Just got this fresh in from WB!! Love it.









Lume shot - cuz everyone is going to ask.


----------



## isgrb

Mine came today too. Honeymoon may last awhile with this one....


----------



## Tom Littlefield

njhinde said:


> The new models are available in store in Frankfurt (was passing earlier by so decided to take a quick photo).
> 
> The 105's (even with the apparently controversial day/date) look fantastic in person, and the online photos really don't do them justice.


You are lucky to have a retail location near you where you can touch and feel (-;


----------



## Doulos Christos

djpharoah said:


> Just got this fresh in from WB!! Love it.
> Lume shot - cuz everyone is going to ask.


Looks great!
Just arrived from WB as well. On a scale of 1 to 10, it's at least a '9'. ?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Gprog




----------



## Tronner

Mister X said:


> Search and Rescue today... searched the single malt aisle to rescue an old friend stuck behind all the peat bombs.


Which model is that? Really like that dial.


----------



## Mister X

Tronner10 said:


> Which model is that? Really like that dial.


857 UTC, usually on a tegimented bracelet but with drilled lugs I change it up often.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## combat_vet

I'm starting to fall in love with the brand as an entry level luxury watch


----------



## jgdill

Diggin' the royal
blue Isofrane on this...


----------



## Doulos Christos

jgdill said:


> Diggin' the royal
> blue Isofrane on this...


You have excellent taste!
Navy blue today on mine...but looks more like USAF blue IMHO. 🦅🇺🇸


----------



## rower003




----------



## jgdill

Doulos Christos said:


> You have excellent taste!
> Navy blue today on mine...but looks more like USAF blue IMHO. 🦅🇺🇸
> View attachment 15551875


I've got that strap too. Great choice!


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 SDR in 85 degree heat


----------



## custodes

GasGasBones.

Not sure yet.
I will give it a bit of time


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## kritameth

Military Type IV.


----------



## H.Mulligan

104 matte


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Got my first Sinn in the mail last night. I love it and its probably going to replace a few watches in my collection.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## govdubspeedgo

new nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## jgdill

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15558685


On the fence between this one and the UX. You have both, which one? If you had to pick..


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> Looks great!
> Just arrived from WB as well. On a scale of 1 to 10, it's at least a '9'.
> View attachment 15547642
> View attachment 15547643


Huge congrats on the 9 
Hopefully you'll keep this for many years 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15559063


Damn Mesh  You're on a roll 
Huge congrats on the 10 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

A few photos from my recent Kauai vacation 
















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## webster126

Arrived today! Got a killer deal on it. Nearly mint. Love it so far!


----------



## webster126

quickly switched to a tropic and i'm head over heels


----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15559063


Put it under ultra violet mate...its awesome!!
Great piece
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very clear pic mate...looks great

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Playing with the iPhone 12 Pro Max today.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

.


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Playing with the iPhone 12 Pro Max today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which Sinn is your favourite Shannon in your group of pearler's?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Which Sinn is your favourite Shannon in your group of pearler's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Tough decision Dave...










Really love the T1's as well










I wish Sinn would make a PVD T1...that would be my favorite 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Tough decision Dave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love the T1's as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Sinn would make a PVD T1...that would be my favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tegimented pvd..like that thought in TI..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rile

556A









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## julio13

My Sinn 103 ST


----------



## custodes

julio13 said:


> My Sinn 103 ST


It wears the bund beautifully!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## rower003




----------



## fskywalker

356 Isetan on active duty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirNaTine23

Active duty buying toilet paper 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isgrb




----------



## djpharoah

isgrb said:


> View attachment 15563339


----------



## dubhead

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15538979


Is that a Sinn strap? I'm looking for one like this!


----------



## djpharoah

dubhead said:


> Is that a Sinn strap? I'm looking for one like this!


Yup - the olive green Sinn rubber for the UX/U1/U2 series.


----------



## Buramu




----------



## DaveandStu

A top day all ..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Mpower2002

I cant take it off. Its been the only watch I have worn in almost a week.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## djpharoah

Hiking in Malibu in perfect weather!


----------



## DaveandStu

Kickin back for a few..plus SNAP mate..looks a great view with your 10..the bracelet is great on these,but they'll wear well on most straps IMHO..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHorizon

Sinn U2 PVD in its true element.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Evening switch to the 836.












Photos from my iPhone 12 Pro Max


----------



## Dantechno

My new EZM3





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III Sa


----------



## Jpstepancic

104 G on a staib mesh. Mesh is satin finish but I'm going try a cape cod cloth on it and see if I can get some more shine out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Thanksgiving day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kritameth

IT'S GRAVY TIME.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Working from home. So 103 Acrylic will be parked in the winder for some time


----------



## kritameth

Nesoni said:


> Working from home. So 103 Acrylic will be parked in the winder for some time
> View attachment 15568031


You don't wear watches at home?


----------



## Nesoni

Yes I do. But not with Acrylic and Mineral glass. Many opportunities for door/table/wall/etc bump. Also has a lots of gardening, jogging or bike rides. So usually Garmin or G-shock for home. Take care all


----------



## gelatomancer

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matcoman




----------



## wongthian2

antique coloring by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## Spring-Diver

Photos from my iPhone 12 Pro Max


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## zetaplus93

kritameth said:


> IT'S GRAVY TIME.
> View attachment 15567825


That strap pairs nicely with the Military IV, well done!


----------



## kritameth

zetaplus93 said:


> That strap pairs nicely with the Military IV, well done!


Thanks @zetaplus93! It just so happens to also be a Sinn strap (Shell Cordovan) that I had lying around.


----------



## Bear1845

I just entered the early stages of thinking about selling this one.


----------



## duc

Had a terrific week at our family camp, chasing the elusive white tail (and he remains elusive). Lots of fun with my brother in law and his son though:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## roberev




----------



## JoshuaMelara

yay rent is due


----------



## isgrb




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## Lumefreak

My first Sinn (104) which got me hooked on the brand. Just special ordered my 2nd Sinn yesterday but probably won't see it for a couple of months. The anticipation will build up for sure!


----------



## webster126

morning light


----------



## Relo60

😀😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15575022


Killer pair Mesh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## Bugster




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## djpharoah

Rocking it with the isofrane 🍺


----------



## kritameth

How about a side profile of the "thick" 15.5mm Sinn 103/Military Type IV? I think it's very svelte, especially for a 7750/SW500-based chrono.


----------



## SMB72




----------



## 5277

One of two with night/day dial








and a more rare "non military" version (nearly one from ten was non military)


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## AndiS




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## webster126

my new favorite watch.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## gelatomancer

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15585142


What's your wrist size? I want an EZM 10 someday but I'm not sure if it would be too big.


----------



## djpharoah

gelatomancer said:


> What's your wrist size? I want an EZM 10 someday but I'm not sure if it would be too big.


I'm at like 7.25-7.3" - the female endlinks and it being titanium make it a dream to wear.


----------



## tonigs




----------



## zetaplus93

5277 said:


> One of two with night/day dial
> View attachment 15580177
> 
> and a more rare "non military" version (nearly one from ten was non military)
> View attachment 15580188


Truly fantastic pieces! Wish I had the 12-hr register on my 158.


----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> I'm at like 7.25-7.3" - the female endlinks and it being titanium make it a dream to wear.


Agreed..plus the tegimenting is out of the park!...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Diegos




----------



## zetaplus93

Winter is definitely here. What a drab day... glad to have the Sinn 158 to lighten things up.


----------



## Flighty7T34

My Sinn 756 Diapal Chrono....


----------



## njhinde

Just bought a bracelet for my 3F at Sinn HQ


----------



## Flighty7T34

Lucky you for being so close to SINN HQ njhinde! Looks great.


----------



## bdev

Sinn 104 and 303.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## DaveandStu

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Something about that one Chris..of all the Sinns you have owned! This one breaks the hoodoo on white with black..the lume is excellent from prior pics and just makes the black handset and increments so much more..heaps more..
Really like that one mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

DaveandStu said:


> Something about that one Chris..of all the Sinns you have owned! This one breaks the hoodoo on white with black..the lume is excellent from prior pics and just makes the black handset and increments so much more..heaps more..
> Really like that one mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zetaplus93

bdev said:


> Sinn 104 and 303.
> 
> View attachment 15593331


What a beautiful pair, a 103 that you don't see often. Nicely done!


----------



## Asphaltman

Newly acquired. Very excited to own my first Sinn.


----------



## bdev

zetaplus93 said:


> What a beautiful pair, a 103 that you don't see often. Nicely done!


Thanks. The 303 was made in 1999. You don't see many Sinn chronos with a Tachy bezel.


----------



## Stipey




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

On French parachute elastic nato.


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## njhinde




----------



## Falizadeh

My Sinn 556 RS beauty


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Flighty7T34

My new to me T2 B remarkable Sinn so light and 41mm perfect size.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bear1845

2


----------



## nm7273

Bear1845 said:


> 2
> View attachment 15602608


I love the EZM2! I have owned and sold (foolishly) 2 and was lucky enough to find one here on WUS which I snapped up and plan to keep. Great watch!


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## kritameth

After a snowstorm last night.


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoangvisuals

My brand new 856UTC arrived yesterday! 
Took off the leather strap and put on my favorite Chevron strap.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## iwasajetplane

Grail achieved... I just received this last night. There are a few small issues I've got with it, but it's a truly beautiful watch (at least in my opinion).


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Took off the H-Link bracelet for the OEM strap.


----------



## orinor

iwasajetplane said:


> Grail achieved... I just received this last night. There are a few small issues I've got with it, but it's a truly beautiful watch (at least in my opinion).
> View attachment 15607166


Beautiful watch, congratulations

Whats the issues?


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ceebee

Wearing this one again. Ordered the U50-T back in August and still waiting on that one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5277

my best friend bought in 1988


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 SDR


----------



## MookieLi

856 I B. Early Christmas present. The blue dial is amazing in person.


----------



## hoangvisuals




----------



## the blues




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Early Christmas present for myself:


----------



## iwasajetplane

orinor said:


> Beautiful watch, congratulations
> 
> Whats the issues?


Hi Orinor - three main things. First, it's harder to read than I thought it would be (the 3/6/9 subdials and the date window obscure the chapter ring, and the color of the hands is very similar to the color of the subdials so sometimes at a quick glance it can be hard to see). Second, turning the slide rule with the 10 o'clock crown is difficult/awkward (if you wear the watch on your left hand, you have to reach over your left wrist with your right hand to turn the crown, and it's fairly small). Third, though I've only had it for a few days, it has not kept great time given the movement (which I believe is the equivalent of a top grade). It's averaged +9spd over the last few days, and my most recent reading was that it gained 9 seconds in a span of 16 hours, which is a lot more than my the previous readings. However, YMMV, and the usual caveats occur here - there might be a break-in period, my "seconds per day" measurement is not really scientific (just checking at various points in the day how far off the watch is from time.gov, so it doesn't take into account any kind of positional variance, etc.), and there is no guarantee that top grade movements _will _be more accurate, just that they _can _be. Still a little frustrating nonetheless, given that this is, by a long shot, the most expensive watch I have ever purchased.


----------



## esmarquette

U1 SDR new to me!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orinor

iwasajetplane said:


> Hi Orinor - three main things. First, it's harder to read than I thought it would be (the 3/6/9 subdials and the date window obscure the chapter ring, and the color of the hands is very similar to the color of the subdials so sometimes at a quick glance it can be hard to see). Second, turning the slide rule with the 10 o'clock crown is difficult/awkward (if you wear the watch on your left hand, you have to reach over your left wrist with your right hand to turn the crown, and it's fairly small). Third, though I've only had it for a few days, it has not kept great time given the movement (which I believe is the equivalent of a top grade). It's averaged +9spd over the last few days, and my most recent reading was that it gained 9 seconds in a span of 16 hours, which is a lot more than my the previous readings. However, YMMV, and the usual caveats occur here - there might be a break-in period, my "seconds per day" measurement is not really scientific (just checking at various points in the day how far off the watch is from time.gov, so it doesn't take into account any kind of positional variance, etc.), and there is no guarantee that top grade movements _will _be more accurate, just that they _can _be. Still a little frustrating nonetheless, given that this is, by a long shot, the most expensive watch I have ever purchased.


I agree that it is a little difficult to read, but as it is such a beautiful watch I tend to ignore that. I find myself looking at it often, thinking I am very lucky to own this great watch, and it looks perfect on my wrist. As for timekeeping I am pretty sure it will stabilize after some time.

I swap bands often, and it changes the character of the watch quite much. I use for example blue suede, blue leather, blue, green and bordeaux single pass nato.

Hope you will have good times with your 903


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## zetaplus93

Beautiful day out there:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

zetaplus93 said:


> Beautiful day out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! How's the H-link for the 103? I'm considering sourcing one for mine, but debating if it'll be worth it since I have no qualms about it on leather.


----------



## zetaplus93

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! How's the H-link for the 103? I'm considering sourcing one for mine, but debating if it'll be worth it since I have no qualms about it on leather.
> 
> View attachment 15612215


I replied in the other thread, but yes I'd suggest the H-Link bracelet assuming you like the look and feel of a bracelet.

I believe the 103's bracelet is quite similar if not the same as the 556 H-link bracelet (I handled one of these briefly). Nice links, clasp is fine though a bit mushy when closing it (but it's secure so no issues). The flip lock is a bit hard to open though, wish they would fix that.


----------



## kritameth

zetaplus93 said:


> I replied in the other thread, but yes I'd suggest the H-Link bracelet assuming you like the look and feel of a bracelet.
> 
> I believe the 103's bracelet is quite similar if not the same as the 556 H-link bracelet (I handled one of these briefly). Nice links, clasp is fine though a bit mushy when closing it (but it's secure so no issues). The flip lock is a bit hard to open though, wish they would fix that.


I think they look awesome. Those complaints are all too familiar, when I had the 356 on an H-link. The friction clasp didn't so much click in place as it just squeezed in, but I just rationalized it as having vintage charm. ? Thanks again, @zetaplus93!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Badbebe

Just got my first Sinn. Loving the utilitarian look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Changed the strap on the 104 with this Fluco Nautilus in green. It happens to be waterproof as well. Ordered 3 different Fluco watch straps. Very impressed.


----------



## jgdill

New shoes for the EZM9


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Christmas Eve Watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## paulyosh

Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## AndiS

Sinn 358 "Jubiläum"


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## roberev




----------



## Spring-Diver

Merry Christmas 












Photos from my iPhone 12 Pro Max


----------



## kritameth

Spunwell said:


> 103 type IV to start the work week





OkiFrog said:


> Sinn Military Type IV arrived.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you guys still enjoying yours?


----------



## jaychung

On the mountain!


----------



## cathodical

Can't believe this thread is 5 years old, love seeing all the Sinn pieces!


----------



## cathodical

Rocking the 556 I B!


----------



## OkiFrog

kritameth said:


> How are you guys still enjoying yours?


Still have it in the rotation along with a 356 and a 103. I have a Damasko on the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enkidu

I had to open the watch box the other day and this guy jumped on my wrist. An oldie and still a goodie and still my best summer beach watch.


----------



## AndiS

5 years after selling my u2c, I found one again and got it right away!


----------



## Bradjhomes

AndiS said:


> 5 years after selling my u2c, I found one again and got it right away!


Congrats. Love this one. Looks like a beast.


----------



## kritameth

OkiFrog said:


> Still have it in the rotation along with a 356 and a 103. I have a Damasko on the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's an awesome rotation! I loved my 356. Which Damasko do you have incoming?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

kritameth said:


> That's an awesome rotation! I loved my 356. Which Damasko do you have incoming?


It's a DA36.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

OkiFrog said:


> It's a DA36.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool! Looking forward to seeing pictures of it. I had a DC 56 and thought it was just a bit too thick/slab-sided for me, so if I get another Damasko it'll likely be either the DA36 or 46.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Rockin' another strap for my 104. Fluco Horween leather.


----------



## Spunwell

jaychung said:


> On the mountain!


I still really like mine, I wear it a little more infrequently in the winter due to long sleeves. Great watch!

Edit: looks like I quoted the wrong reply, sorry about that.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## AustinAutomatics

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! How's the H-link for the 103? I'm considering sourcing one for mine, but debating if it'll be worth it since I have no qualms about it on leather.
> 
> View attachment 15612215


If you like bracelets at all, definitely get one. Such a classic watch.


----------



## kritameth

AustinAutomatics said:


> If you like bracelets at all, definitely get one. Such a classic watch.


Thanks @AustinAutomatics, searching for one now. 🍻🍻


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Stay warm everybody 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Finally got the fine link bracelet off. That was super tight requiring a spring bar plier tool. Even then it was still difficult to remove. That said here's my current 103 look.


----------



## DaveandStu

MacA said:


> Finally got the fine link bracelet off. That was super tight requiring a spring bar plier tool. Even then it was still difficult to remove. That said here's my current 103 look.
> 
> View attachment 15623831


That piece would be killa on a quality bund mate..its very legible that one..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Anyone have the new 105 utc yet?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## jgdill




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

New suede strap for my 556A.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## MacA

DaveandStu said:


> That piece would be killa on a quality bund mate..its very legible that one..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


You got me thinking Dave.... I have a Jugens strap from about 15 years ago but one of the rivets fell off from the strap. So I took the Sinn calf strap and added the bund part to it and here's the result.

Frankly I think it's looks the part and agree with the look. That said, I can't really rock this look a whole lot because of my day job. And I think my 103 is too special of a watch to use as a beater so I'm torn. What do you all think?


----------



## DaveandStu

MacA said:


> You got me thinking Dave.... I have a Jugens strap from about 15 years ago but one of the rivets fell off from the strap. So I took the Sinn calf strap and added the bund part to it and here's the result.
> 
> Frankly I think it's looks the part and agree with the look. That said, I can't really rock this look a whole lot because of my day job. And I think my 103 is too special of a watch to use as a beater so I'm torn. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 15624482
> 
> 
> View attachment 15624484
> 
> 
> View attachment 15624485


Honestly...I reckon it is a bloody great match up..
Definitely


----------



## LoProfile

My two best German workhorses:


----------



## OkiFrog

Mpower2002 said:


> New suede strap for my 556A.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Looks great! What brand is the strap? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Say good bye to 2😳2😳. No love lost!


----------



## jaychung




----------



## DaveandStu

nodnar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on the Sinn rubber..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

DaveandStu said:


> Looks great on the Sinn rubber..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks! And happy new year down there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Far out that is a legible dial mate...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

nodnar said:


> Thanks! And happy new year down there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bewdy mate and the best to you as well!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## betoconga

EZM 13


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## MacA

On yet another strap. It's an addiction man!!


----------



## red1108nyc

Late 80s Sinn 140/42 with Lemania 5100 today


----------



## DNARNA

hoangvisuals said:


> View attachment 15609596
> 
> Not only a great picture; a very nice watch/strap combo, as well.


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 156 Military / Sinn Military Type II / Sinn Military Type III


----------



## zetaplus93

Back to the grind...


----------



## amv1974

Back when an office was I'd leave the house to go to.


----------



## zorg292

AndiS said:


> Sinn 156 Military / Sinn Military Type II / Sinn Military Type III


I honestly hope you work in the German military and that's how you got these fantastic watches else I'm gonna be *A LOT* jealous 😄😁


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## mario1971

And again a trn ugly appeared on my hand.


----------



## gaizka

Wet from dishes...


----------



## gaizka

Started out the day like this...


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn 936


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA




----------



## unsub073




----------



## Asphaltman

my newest acquisition. 2 Sinn in 1 month...Guess I'm a Sinner now


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

zorg292 said:


> I honestly hope you work in the German military and that's how you got these fantastic watches else I'm gonna be *A LOT* jealous 😄😁


No, not really. The 156 is an older one, die newer Military II and III are japanese limtied editions. I have to buy them with money...


----------



## zetaplus93

Not a bad day for some outdoor walks before the next blizzard hits...


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## jgdill

EZM9 on an Erika's


----------



## recapt

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a big Sinn... but the bigger sin is being a Ravens fan


----------



## cheu_f50

Here's mine!


----------



## goharryjr

The Sinn Military Type IV!


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


>


Great piece Shannon, 
A mate just bought one and visited and to compare it with the EZM10 to me they were 2 totally different pieces..really like the 9!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Put the 👑 on some marathon rubber!! Wow very nice.


----------



## zetaplus93

goharryjr said:


> View attachment 15643434
> 
> The Sinn Military Type IV!


That's a beautiful shot, bravo!

Might have to pick up ones of these at some point.


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Great piece Shannon,
> A mate just bought one and visited and to compare it with the EZM10 to me they were 2 totally different pieces..really like the 9!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank Dave 

I totally agree! While they share similar design the proportions are completely different. For me, the 9 is the one I like best


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Thank Dave
> 
> I totally agree! While they share similar design the proportions are completely different. For me, the 9 is the one I like best


Must say I'm partial to adding one in future mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

I love that I can take a Sinn anywhere and not have to baby it.

Having looked around at some of the usual suspects at Torneau this weekend, it sometimes seems like Sinn is one of the few remaining tool watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Deacon211 said:


> I love that I can take a Sinn anywhere and not have to baby it.
> 
> Having looked around at some of the usual suspects at Torneau this weekend, it sometimes seems like Sinn is one of the few remaining tool watches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nailed it..very true mate. 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Spring-Diver

Almost time for Mohs surgery 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile

DaveandStu said:


> Great piece Shannon,
> A mate just bought one and visited and to compare it with the EZM10 to me they were 2 totally different pieces..really like the 9!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Would love to see those 2 side by side! I've been really interested in pulling the trigger on the EZM9, but something is telling me to put that money into a fishing boat instead.


----------



## duc

Good morning team!


----------



## horrij1




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## DaveandStu

LoProfile said:


> Would love to see those 2 side by side! I've been really interested in pulling the trigger on the EZM9, but something is telling me to put that money into a fishing boat instead.


I vote Boat over any watch mate! The only catch is you have to use it a lot!!

The EZM10 is a great piece and I've owned since the Testaf models came out.

The Ezm9 was a great play by Sinn, I recently had a chance to wear and compare, it is a totally different feel and to my mind transitions from sport to work and really flies under the radar.
Extremely legible and big but not bulky.
Shannon's pic above says a lot about the 9..I should of put my 10 bracelet on my mate John's 9..but time did not allow. 
Tight lines mate!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Radharc

My most worn watch of 2020 is already making a strong showing in 2021...


----------



## Spring-Diver

Evening switch












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Just back from RGM after a full service and sporting a new crystal too.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Thanks to a fellow member, I acquired the rare 1.1 to go with the 10 to complete the dynamic duo.

I will be flying with my 10 quite a bit as it will be my main work watch.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukep22

Hamsik said:


> 656 with black nato band.
> 
> View attachment 728237
> 
> View attachment 728238


Hey man what size of wrists do you have for reference?


----------



## nodnar

Baby got new shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldcrow

757. Olive suede.


----------



## DaveandStu

TimeOnTarget said:


> Thanks to a fellow member, I acquired the rare 1.1 to go with the 10 to complete the dynamic duo.
> 
> I will be flying with my 10 quite a bit as it will be my main work watch.
> 
> View attachment 15649847


Fantastic pair mate..
Very solid combo.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Starting the weekend with the T1 🍻


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

....155 JP LE.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## lukep22

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you find the U50 fitting on wrist? I have a small 6.25 inch wrist, do you think the 41mm will be large for me? thanks!


----------



## lukep22

MacA said:


> On yet another strap. It's an addiction man!!
> View attachment 15629528


I've been looking to grab one of these! That's the 104 correct? Just for reference what size wrist are you? I have a smaller 6.25 inch wrist and was just worried the Sinn 104 may fit too big...


----------



## FirNaTine23

lukep22 said:


> How do you find the U50 fitting on wrist? I have a small 6.25 inch wrist, do you think the 41mm will be large for me? thanks!


absolutely a dream...imo the proportions are perfect...I have a 6.25" wrist as well and its very comfortable on bracelet as well as any strap ive put on it. I am coming from a U1-T which was unfortunately a bit too big for me. the U50 is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

lukep22 said:


> I've been looking to grab one of these! That's the 104 correct? Just for reference what size wrist are you? I have a smaller 6.25 inch wrist and was just worried the Sinn 104 may fit too big...


7" wrist. I'm sure there are shots of the 104 with 6-7" wrists. It's a great watch. Very versatile. The strap can dress it up or down. All the best, Mac


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation watch is my SINN 103 TI AR Diapal GMT.... light, bead blasted and darned accurate to boot. Great Lume as well...


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Bear1845

On a green cordura.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday folks 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mpnunes

104







l


----------



## Mpower2002

Had a much needed cigar with friends Saturday night.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## WatchDialOrange




----------



## KingNothing10

Sinn Frankfurt Financial 6000. I just purchased this at the end of 2020. Watch is in great shape. Picked it up for an absolute steal of a price. This will definitely get the most of my wrist time in 2021.

Also have a 104 St SA I. I purchased it without a bracelet which I completely regretted. I just purchased an H-Link bracelet that came off a 103 Klassic. Just waiting on the 104 end links which should be here sometime later this week.

Anyone want to buy some 103 Klassik endlinks for an H-Link bracelet? Brand new, never have been used. 20mm


----------



## warsh

Still crushing on my new 356iB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Spring-Diver

I've been wearing this 24/7 since Friday afternoon 










Decided to check accuracy.....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huuska

*Sinn NaBo 22 ZM from Saab J35 Draken*


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Stipey




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bobbj22

WatchDialOrange said:


> View attachment 15657578


You're really making me regret not getting the SDR bezel...


----------



## WatchDialOrange

bobbj22 said:


> You're really making me regret not getting the SDR bezel...


Hi Bob, yes I love the Black SDR Bezel make those white hands pop!


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Porky4774

New strap arrived today! Custom ordered black shark skin with gray stitching/edging courtesy of Trinh Li Mai over at 7Strap


----------



## tantric

856 on a Damasko leather strap


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Stipey




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMB72

Just changed my EZM1.1 from the bracelet to the silicone strap.


----------



## Stipey




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Mpnunes

104 on a sailcloth strap. Really comfortable and love the look


----------



## KingNothing10

Going with a little different direction here and showing the movement of the Frankfurt Financial 6000









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Serious honeymoon continues with my Sinn 356iB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Deadheading to Anchorage this morning with the EZM 10.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

104's count down bezel at work...  while watching AFC Championship Game. Go Chiefs! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sunny afternoon


----------



## nodnar

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Sunny afternoon
> View attachment 15671131


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingNothing10

SmwrNDMdl said:


> 104's count down bezel at work...  while watching AFC Championship Game. Go Chiefs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love using the countdown bezel. Seems way more useful than a count up bezel, at least to me it does.

Anyone else feel the same?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL




----------



## nodnar

KingNothing10 said:


> Love using the countdown bezel. Seems way more useful than a count up bezel, at least to me it does.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I do find myself far more often setting the pip for time left than elapsed. However I do like having the minute numbers the right way round the rest of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinnical

nodnar said:


> I do find myself far more often setting the pip for time left than elapsed. However I do like having the minute numbers the right way round the rest of the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both for my 757 UTC diapal. I thought I was going to want the countdown all the time, but after experiencing both I have settled on the count-up. I think part of it is down to lifestyle. I don't have a lot of appointments to keep or times that are Important to hit currently, so count up works well.


----------



## Supercontra

DIL said:


> View attachment 15672406


Beautiful shot here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## bazza.

Here are my goes


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## dodd10x

I'm liking this Victorinox strap on my Sinn









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Supercontra

dodd10x said:


> I'm liking this Victorinox strap on my Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


This definitely works and works well. Great combo on the 856i. Don't see too many of those on here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

This just in.. My second Sinn. Was a little surprised by the heft and color. Looks like titanium, until you pick it up


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

I have had to help out in our warehouse at work the last week, so I have been wearing a beater Seiko. Its so nice to be back at my desk today with my Sinn.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makken




----------



## Jim L

Makken said:


> View attachment 15677386


Great watch. Love the blue!


----------



## AndiS

U2c - One of 50


----------



## njhinde

It's quiet in Frankfurt today...


----------



## UOhrli

....rare SINN 203 Arktis with "tropical" dial.


----------



## warsh

I own the original 356, but this blue version with the applied indices, no date and the fine link bracelet feels like quite a different watch. It has the tool vibe of a Sinn (and 200M WR) but dresses up as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Dan Pierce

German engineering today.
dP


----------



## AndiS

900 Hummer


----------



## Lifer24




----------



## Kachunk

856 i


----------



## Supercontra

Kachunk said:


> 856 i
> View attachment 15681517


Love this on leather. Nice strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

After having a number of Sinns passing by, this is the one that still is in the collection.


----------



## Kachunk

Supercontra said:


> Love this on leather. Nice strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was not expecting to like the strap this much. In anticipation, I ordered 2 other straps to try. But this OE strap is great. Color, texture, thickness, it's a great fit for this watch.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

It's freezing cold in Sweden today. Last year was the warmest in history. Who would have guessed last December that we would have -15°C the first of February?


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## Spring-Diver

2-1-21


----------



## Mpower2002

Cut up an old nato and made it a single pass. Its so much more comfortable now.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Bassdog

Why don't I see more of these...


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## AndiS

This year is the year of the 60. anniversary of Sinn, i`m curious of the anniversary models, we expect not only one, but severaly anniversary models.
Today: 358 Anniversary


----------



## njhinde

All bases covered with regards to straps  . It looks great on all of them, but haven't taken it off the bracelet since buying one a couple of months ago. It's so good!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget

On arrival to ORD this windy and gusty, cold morning.


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that brushed clasp something you had done? Looks really good on that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Littlefield

nodnar said:


> Is that brushed clasp something you had done? Looks really good on that watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nodnar said:


> Is that brushed clasp something you had done? Looks really good on that watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nodnar said:


> Is that brushed clasp something you had done? Looks really good on that watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the standard clasp that comes with the Sinn silicone strap


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Watch Steward strap just in. It feels really comfortable so far. I like the factory leather strap, but it is a bit bulky and stiff. I am going to try this out for a while.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Tom Littlefield said:


> That is the standard clasp that comes with the Sinn silicone strap


It's the satinized tegimented clasp for the 836, 900 & 30-06 Hunter


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B


----------



## djpharoah

Spring-Diver said:


> T1B


That's evil posting that up Shannon! ??


----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> That's evil posting that up Shannon!




I'm keeping a lookout for you Mesh.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## AndiS




----------



## chpprguy




----------



## zetaplus93

Great to have it back on my wrists!


----------



## Dan Pierce

AndiS said:


>


That Diapal is a real stunner.
dP


----------



## tinman143

During regulation.

















And after...


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## listorene12

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15698686


I love this Sinn the hands give it so much character combined with the Sinn tool aesthetic.


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## pizza_dog

Came on a bracelet. The bracelet looks a little goofy with the white face, but it's super comfortable. Been cycling through all my 20mm straps since I got it a couple weeks ago. Really lovely watch, this will probably be my daily wearer for a while.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Huuska said:


> *Sinn NaBo 22 ZM from Saab J35 Draken*
> 
> View attachment 15658734
> 
> View attachment 15658744


Very cool.

Is that a collaboration between Saab and Sinn?


----------



## Sinnical

AndiS said:


>


Looks very nice with that H-Link bracelet - good taste!


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15703506




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15703506


Very nice, I decided last night that this watch was next on my to-do list. I'm a sucker for a lumed bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isgrb




----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15703506


Yep, awesome lume


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DonnieD

I'm a new owner here. Love this piece

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

Sinn 104 with black vintage strap. great watch and great strap


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> All the best guys
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Great combo Dave 

Rocking the T1 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Great combo Dave
> 
> Rocking the T1 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Shannon, thanks mate. 
That black dial T1is a killa piece mate..


----------



## nodnar

First snow this season









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## Flighty7T34

New to Me but now 10 Years young, the uncommon Limited Edition (1 of 500) 358 2011 50th year Anniversary Sinn Bi-Compax, AR, drilled lugs, Sapphire case back, high elabore movement, . A true joy to wear and I feel it to be the ultimate 358. +1s /day accuracy to boot.... True Joy.


----------



## djpharoah

After a week of neglect and now on this GGB strap which is my favorite strap for this watch! 🚀


----------



## JOHN J.

pizza_dog said:


> View attachment 15702074
> 
> 
> Came on a bracelet. The bracelet looks a little goofy with the white face, but it's super comfortable. Been cycling through all my 20mm straps since I got it a couple weeks ago. Really lovely watch, this will probably be my daily wearer for a while.


Do you have a photo on the bracelet? I'm considering it...


----------



## fenian

The Professional


----------



## fenian




----------



## fenian

One of my favorites


----------



## pizza_dog

JOHN J. said:


> Do you have a photo on the bracelet? I'm considering it...


Sure thing.


----------



## JOHN J.

pizza_dog said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> View attachment 15712160


THANKS! Great looking.


----------



## pizza_dog

JOHN J. said:


> THANKS! Great looking.


Yep! One of my favorite watches for sure. I like the bracelet and I wear it pretty often. I dunno what it is though, the white just stands out against the bracelet. I think because there's no steel under the crystal, so all the steel of the bracelet and the bezel just kind of stop and the dial kind of floats as its own thing. Probably overthinking it! Also the watch looks great on a huge range of straps so I like cycling it through my collection, too.


----------



## JOHN J.

pizza_dog said:


> Yep! One of my favorite watches for sure. I like the bracelet and I wear it pretty often. I dunno what it is though, the white just stands out against the bracelet. I think because there's no steel under the crystal, so all the steel of the bracelet and the bezel just kind of stop and the dial kind of floats as its own thing. Probably overthinking it! Also the watch looks great on a huge range of straps so I like cycling it through my collection, too.


I want one or the new 105, but the 104 in white appears to be way more popular and a better deal. Would probably be my everyday watch. Sinn's reputation is top notch too.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersilent

Hi all! Introducing myself and my Sinns on this subforum ?

I'm not gonna lie: being new to these forums, it felt a little weird to take photos of my watches. Let's see if I can get used to it... For now here you go:

First the Divers:









U1 in basic steel. My first Sinn and first diver, purchased to celebrate my first dive certification a few years ago. Always worn on OEM silicone strap. My #1 watch by far, that's been with me everywhere in and out of the water for years.









UX S. Acquired a few years later while the U1 was back at Sinn's for service. The care-free, grab and go watch of the lot. Absolutely awesome watch. I just happen to like the looks of the U1 slightly better. Also always on OEM silicone strap. It is now the watch that goes on trips and adventures with me, when I want to be able to rely on a watch without worrying about charge or accuracy.









My most recent acquisition. It was meant to be a slightly more "civilized" watch compared to the above 44mm watches. Something a little less brash and with a slight vintage feel for the office / semi-formal occasions. Smaller size, but still awesome tech (500m WR, antimagnetic, temperature resistance, Ar Dehumidifyng...). It took me a while to get used to the 41mm after years wearing excursively 44mm watches. I've pretty much adopted the OEM sand-coloured canvassed leather strap for this one. Exquisite watch.

Then the Pilot:









While I waited to become a certified diver to get a dive watch, for some reason I've never had a problem wearing a pilot's watch with no flying credentials. Oh well... I do alternate between the photographed stock leather and the Sinn silicone strap for this one. Probably my least worn of the 4. I guess I just like the simplicity of the other dials better. I also got used to having the crown at 4 or 9 o'clock, this one occasionally gets in the way. Still a very cool watch that gets some regular wrist time for a change of pace.

That's it for now. I could see myself owning quite a few more Sinn watches: love their designs, tech, and tool-ish approach and there are quite a few more models I really like. But I'll probably be reasonable for a while. Probably,


----------



## duc

I'm sure others will agree, your first post here is outstanding. Great history and a superb collection.


----------



## MAD777

Perfect set of Sinn's @supersilent 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Great kick off mate..look forward to seeing you participate more now you have entered the arena!!
Superb line up!!
Dave


----------



## supersilent

duc said:


> I'm sure others will agree, your first post here is outstanding. Great history and a superb collection.





MAD777 said:


> Perfect set of Sinn's @supersilent
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





DaveandStu said:


> Great kick off mate..look forward to seeing you participate more now you have entered the arena!!
> Superb line up!!
> Dave


Thank you Gents for the warm welcome! 

While I do love watches, I have to admit that my knowledge is pretty limited. I have no doubts that I will learn more from you all than you will learn from me. I will still do my best to contribute positively whenever I can,


----------



## Spring-Diver

Welcome aboard supersilent 
Outstanding collection you have there

Here's my favorite Sinn diver.











Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

....356 UTC rare version with optional sapphire crystal glass.


----------



## gk483

Sinn 358 Diapal


----------



## tgzo_nyc

does this count? 90s Bell & Ross by Sinn 103 I just picked up a few weeks ago


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

Got this one today 
The blue isn't as per the marketing photos. But subtle and nice.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## itguy61

fenian said:


> One of my favorites
> View attachment 15711628


Which model is that? Very fine looking!


----------



## ceebee

Glad no one bought this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chpprguy

Back from a full service in Frankfurt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle




----------



## goharryjr

The Mythical Sinn 809!


----------



## DaveandStu

Bit of a quiet saturday ..
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

The weather delayed its delivery by a day. It arrived last night. Yes, I have issues...


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## Doulos Christos

Jim L said:


> The weather delayed its delivery by a day. It arrived last night. Yes, I have issues...


Congrats! 
Let's see some lume shots, please.


----------



## Jim L

Doulos Christos said:


> Congrats!
> Let's see some lume shots, please.


The lume is dim and my phone sucks with pics in the dark. It's not me, it's the phone!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Jim L said:


> The lume is dim and my phone sucks with pics in the dark. It's not me, it's the phone!


Thanks for trying. Have fun with that 'combat-ready' U1.💪 Would enjoy seeing it on various NATOs/straps.


----------



## djpharoah

Back on the Titanium bracelet - love it!


----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> Back on the Titanium bracelet - love it!
> View attachment 15727116


Snap mate!! I feel same
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 for the next few days...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EekTheCat

As the sun sets on a Sinner.


----------



## pizza_dog

104. White. Red seconds. Smooth black leather.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Darth Sinn 😎


----------



## 1Rob

First but not last.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog

Different strap style today.


----------



## DNARNA

856 utc on Bonetto Cinturini 300L


----------



## duc

Doulos Christos said:


> View attachment 15730069


That looks very sharp!


----------



## pinchelobster

I bought my second Sinn last week - the U1-T SDR. For my money, it's the perfect incarnation of the U1: fully tegimented, and the legibility of the black bezel can't be beat. It's keeping great time so far at about -1.5 seconds per day. To say that I'm pleased is an understatement.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Minerael

There you go folks. Sinn 104, on leather strap. I prefer this way. Lovely watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

gmgSR50 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorite 103's!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MAD777

https://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=53081649

Beyond gorgeous!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Flighty7T34

Well this is the first SINN that started my collection... a very early 104 ST SA with a very low serial number... 
Took the pic while waiting after my first Covid-19 shot. Just 3 more minutes to go... Oh and on a SINN antique leather brown strap...


----------



## Memento Vivere

These are awesome watches. Perfectly sized, well executed, durable as any mechanical on the market, and very uniquely Sinn in aesthetic. What's not to love?

This is my 6th Sinn (them and Seiko making up the bulk of my high value watches in my collection), and I'm going to be working on selling off and reducing a chunk of my collection due to some changes in my life. The problem; I have no idea how to let go of even one of my Sinns, they're all special to me and highly worn. They've emerged as easily my second favorite brand over the past 3-4 years (Seiko will always be my #1 boo).


----------



## Kieselguhr




----------



## biglove




----------



## red1108nyc

TGIF


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the weekend 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## pinchelobster

I put the U1-T SDR on the rubber strap. The quick-adjust buckle is a nice piece of hardware.


----------



## giantBOB

Quiver killer!


----------



## eblackmo

857 today









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## duc

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15735476


Creative and talented!


----------



## Taffnevy

R500


----------



## Sublimekickscan

It's too pretty to hide under a sleeve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie

Love this one. Fully tegimented tank filled with technology


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy days ... back at the baseball field 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Dude, what happened to your shoes? 



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15735476


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15735476


There's just something missing here...


----------



## O .

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15735476


I honestly didn't notice the missing appendage because of those socks, which are fantastic, and almost as nice as the watch.


----------



## Radharc




----------



## Radharc

Taffnevy said:


> R500


I not usually a big bullhead fan, but man that's a _nice_ watch.


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Had my 856 S UTC for about a week. Love it (apart from when the hour hand blocks the UTC hand...) and really pleased with the purchase. Usually not a fan of black watches but the Sinn insta got me hooked and it's even better in the metal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

O . said:


> I honestly didn't notice the missing appendage because of those socks, which are fantastic, and almost as nice as the watch.


I like how the first thing you notice is the sock. 
Not the watch (on a watch forum) and not even the missing hand.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Jpfahrstar said:


> There's just something missing here...


Can't tell what?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Bradjhomes said:


> Can't tell what?


Funny how I saw the watch and noticed the socks long before I figured out that your hand was missing! ?


----------



## O .

Hiking with my buddy today.


----------



## webster126

Been thru a few sinns but these are keepers. Two of my fav watches. Also just pulled the trigger on a U50. Excited to receive it!


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Always thought that piece a brilliant alternative to another great brand in Breitling. 
Really reckon your piece holds its own and punches well above its weight.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

In for it's first service. I'm rather missing it.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## webster126

man that blue 104 is sharp!


----------



## Relo60

webster126 said:


> man that blue 104 is sharp!


Thank you sir🙏🏼


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Owned my 856 S UTC for just over a week now and wanted to share some first impressions

The good:

the Black and Tan colours look great together (IMO). I usually shy away from PVD/black watches but after seeing Sinn's insta shots of this watch I loved it - and it's as good in the metal as on Insta (better even)
for 40mm this wears small, I think mainly because of the relatively short lugs (and will likely mean I order an 836 soon!)
legibility on the dial is fantastic, day and night
Sinn gave me a matching PVD buckle to keep consistency with the head (I did request this, not sure if they would have done it if I hadn't?)
straps is really thick and feels like great quality

The not-so-good (or the 'to keep in mind' if you're considering one):

the hour and minute hands can completely obscure the UTC hand. A minor gripe but feels like a bit of a design flaw. You can see is in the 09:13 pic below (the UTC hand is under the minute hand)
the UTC colouring is a rather lurid green/yellow. Definitely distinctive, but I'm not sure it's in keeping with the muted browns, black and white of the rest of the watch and makes me think of vomit . It does match the UTC hand colour which is good. Maybe red would have been better? Or a 'verdant green'?!
the white Copper sulphate crystal stands out considerably against the black case. It's also in silver and not PVD. Worn on the left wrist it is tucked away on the arm side of the watch - and it would be a cool talking point, but is not in keeping and does attract attention
the double AR coating really catches glare - as can be seen in the video. I don't mind this but it is noticeable
the medium strap I got came out very large and needed and extra hole. I have 175mm wrists (at least I thought I did!) and Sinn said medium would fit 170mm and up, but it was very loose on the tightest setting. The extra hole has meant there's a fair amount of tail left over (see pics) but not a major issue given the strap's quality (eg. Strap loops are perfectly sized to take the tail with no looseness)

Overall I'm super happy with the watch and would recommend one to anyone. Don't see a lot of S models on here but I think it works great on the brown vintage strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

webster126 said:


> Been thru a few sinns but these are keepers. Two of my fav watches. Also just pulled the trigger on a U50. Excited to receive it!


I'm interested in seeing what you think about the U50 versus the EZM3, since they're the two smallest and most wearable of Sinn's divers, but go about it in very different ways.

I'm working from home with the EZM2 for the first time in a while today.


----------



## mikekol

One day, I'll be able to post a 356 here lol

Nobody seems to want to let go of theirs

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

AndiS said:


>


I'd never seen that 358 Anniversary before. What a great looking watch! I saw it's 15.5mm thick - how does it wear thickness-wise?


----------



## quantoid

MKrakowiak said:


> View attachment 15693050


Great shot! How does it feel on your wrist? Heavy or about average for a tool watch? I've been considering one for a future buy but haven't tried one on yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

mikekol said:


> One day, I'll be able to post a 356 here lol
> 
> Nobody seems to want to let go of theirs
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about selling mine. Only bought it in May 2020. If interested, feel free to PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## MKrakowiak

quantoid said:


> Great shot! How does it feel on your wrist? Heavy or about average for a tool watch? I've been considering one for a future buy but haven't tried one on yet.


Thanks! I'd say average size and weight, depending on what you're used to, I've been wearing seiko dive watches for around 15 years and this feels very similar


----------



## duc

Good day team!


----------



## Doulos Christos

duc said:


> Good day team!


I got your back!


----------



## webster126

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I'm interested in seeing what you think about the U50 versus the EZM3, since they're the two smallest and most wearable of Sinn's divers, but go about it in very different ways.
> 
> I'm working from home with the EZM2 for the first time in a while today.


i look at them as fundamentally different means to the same end as you say. i love the 3's handset and arabic numerals along with the stealth date wheel. also love the black bezel that keeps the entire watch aesthetically consistent. i look at the U50 as a mini U with all the same aesthetic features of its larger siblings, also love the 11mm height. looking forward to doing a side by comparo of the two!


----------



## UOhrli

SINN 910 Jubi.....


----------



## pizza_dog

Settled in to a black leather NATO for my 104. A month in, this is definitely in my top 3 watches. Really happy with it.

I'm starting to eye my next Sinn. Probably an 856 UTC or 857 UTC. Wish I could try them on somewhere, the '7 looks a little big for my skinny wrists.


----------



## Bonzodog

Fresh in today


----------



## dubhead

Shooting cocktails with my EZM 13


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## SWilly67

Todays watch


----------



## polishammer

Saturday morning bike ride....


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

EZM2 GSG9 Hydro


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## SMB72

EZM1.1 again today. I've been wearing it a lot, probably one of my two most worn watches.


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

No one in here got a U1 DS yet?! I’m anxiously awaiting mine, will post pics when I get it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Several years ago I purchased a 104 in black. It was the only watch in my collection with a polished case and I never really bonded with it. This came via FedEx on Friday. It's a keeper! I love the matte finish!


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaffeineHigh

Can’t wait until mine comes this week!


----------



## SMB72

TimeOnTarget said:


> View attachment 15751897


I'm honoured.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

MKrakowiak said:


> View attachment 15751226


That's not the OEM strap, what is it?


----------



## MKrakowiak

Tom Littlefield said:


> That's not the OEM strap, what is it?


It's a Bonetto 281, a bit more comfortable for me than the silicone oem strap.


----------



## duc

Trifecta:


----------



## mebiuspower

Back on the wrist from service in Frankfurt.


----------



## Lugan

Sinn 556i with black mother of pearl dial. Has a Bas and Lokes "Tate" plain black leather strap on it that makes this as close to a dress watch as I will probably ever want or need. Watch came on the fine link bracelet originally, which I also like very much.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Haven't worn this beauty in a while. Got this Nick Mankey strap in and wow it's changed the watch for me.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

In the spirit of doing something different, here's the reverse side of my 6096...


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## isgrb




----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Just arrived

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid

isgrb said:


> View attachment 15758609


Great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ali_the_Bull said:


> Just arrived
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## isgrb




----------



## Mpnunes

104


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Jasper110

No longer with me, just wanted to share.


----------



## Flighty7T34

It's Rotation Friday! And this week the Sinn 900 Flieger arrives on the wrist after a long vacation! Tegimented, AR, and on a Bulang & Sons antique black single stitched strap. Love the internal rotating bezel actuated by the 10 o'clock crown wheel. Great watch and of course accurate to +2 secs/day.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pjmaxm

Recently got this one in and really loving it. Not usually a fan of chronos or thick watches but this one defies both of those preferences.


----------



## webster126

well, technically not mine yet, but i bid and won an ebay listing for an 856. here she is. excited to take ownership. i don't own any black or tegimented watches so this will be a fun casual/sporty partner.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Best tool watch out there!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Got the Rios flieger straps for the Sinn 103, it feels like a totally different watch!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## AndiS

My new U1 DS:


----------



## AndiS

At the HQ in Frankfurt:


----------



## Tom Littlefield

That is really nice, love it (-;


----------



## brianmazanec

My first sinn









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

So happy to have one of the "limited" production 104's in matte! I'm curious to see if they keep it in the lineup.


----------



## UOhrli

MB III - All black - 1 of 5


----------



## WatchOutChicago

UOhrli said:


> MB III - All black - 1 of 5
> 
> View attachment 15767977


Absolutely lovely...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Jim L said:


> So happy to have one of the "limited" production 104's in matte! I'm curious to see if they keep it in the lineup.
> 
> View attachment 15767843


wow that looks great!


----------



## webster126

356 today. Movement needs servicing. Any group ideas on what a 7750 movement service looks like cost wise from a local watch shop?


----------



## Tom Littlefield

webster126 said:


> 356 today. Movement needs servicing. Any group ideas on what a 7750 movement service looks like cost wise from a local watch shop?
> 
> View attachment 15768598


I was reading an article regarding the 7750 movement last week and it mentioned a service was in the $700 range.

I understand that is pretty general and of course it depends on where you live and where you take it of course


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## giantBOB




----------



## Memento Vivere

Sitting and waiting after getting my 2nd Moderna shot! Gives me time to stare at this incredible watch.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## Jim L

A splash of green...


----------



## giantBOB

Jim L said:


> A splash of green...
> 
> View attachment 15772269


How small is your band cut. I cut a black one a little short and I'll drop it in the mail to you if it's the right size.


----------



## Jim L

giantBOB said:


> How small is your band cut. I cut a black one a little short and I'll drop it in the mail to you if it's the right size.


That's a kind and generous offer! I have an 8 inch wrist. If looking at the visible metal bars in the strap I have 4 on each side of the clasp.


----------



## giantBOB

Jim L said:


> That's a kind and generous offer! I have an 8 inch wrist. If looking at the visible metal bars in the strap I have 4 on each side of the clasp.


Mine has 2 bars on one side and 1 on the other so it would probably make your hand throb.


----------



## Jim L

giantBOB said:


> Mine has 2 bars on one side and 1 on the other so it would probably make your hand throb.


Might be a snug fit! Again, I appreciate the kind offer!


----------



## DaveandStu

UOhrli said:


> MB III - All black - 1 of 5
> 
> View attachment 15767977


Very cool piece mate,I recall when vig2000 bought one and thought wow! Is it just the lighting as you capsule looks a bit more moist blue?
Or my eyes?
Great LE there 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

Trying different nato straps on the camo
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

The latest Sinn U1 B to my collection.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens




----------



## Spunwell

giantBOB said:


> View attachment 15771385


That looks just right, I have mine on black rubber now but will be picking up the green before the weekend. Full size or compact clasp?


----------



## Radharc

webster126 said:


> well, technically not mine yet, but i bid and won an ebay listing for an 856. here she is. excited to take ownership. i don't own any black or tegimented watches so this will be a fun casual/sporty partner.


Nice! An 856S was my first Sinn. Awesome all-around watch.

Looks really great on that olive strap. May need to locate one of those...


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Ok - had this puppy a while now, wanted to share some first impressions after about a month of ownership and occasional wear. The 556 I RS
The good:

great size, both diameter and thickness making it incredibly comfortable and wearable
beautiful gloss dial with bold indices marrying legibility and sumptuousness
great match between the seconds hand and the strap's stitched accents, making the watch work as a complete piece (I'm not sure it would work on a metal bracelet as well - think the seconds hand would stand out unnecessarily and in an odd way)
case finishing is great and the stepped bezel works well
date window almost disappears with subtle date text and no framing
The not-so-good

the medium strap I order with it is supposed for wrists 170cm and up. Pretty sure my wrist is 175cm and yet it still needed an extra hole in order to fit snuggly (maybe I like my watches tighter?!)
as above, I'm not sure it would work as well on a bracelet (I did buy one but haven't tried it yet), maybe the non-RS would be better here and give it a really clean monochromatic look?
the crown guards distract from the symmetry present elsewhere - although are nowhere near as noticeable in person as they appear in photos (check out the 836 for a beautiful symmetrical dial - I'm kinda regretting not getting one now...)
strap is thick and chunky in a tool-like way, but the black colour lends it to more formal use. All in all the watch kinda sits in a no-man's land between formal and informal - like a dressed up weekend watch or a dressed down work watch. The non-RS on a bracelet would be better as a formal watch I feel (less 'confused')
AR picks up smudges real easy (much easier than other watches I own)
no tegiment option
Reading this back I feel I'm being over-critical. To be clear this is a great watch, and for the money is good value. I just wish it was hardened in some way!


----------



## giantBOB

Spunwell said:


> That looks just right, I have mine on black rubber now but will be picking up the green before the weekend. Full size or compact clasp?


I'm using the full size black clasp it came with. I just bought the silicon.


----------



## giantBOB

Bruno28 said:


> Trying different nato straps on the camo
> View attachment 15772592
> View attachment 15772593
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Those Camo U1s look so good!


----------



## Memento Vivere

^^ They look really good in real pictures! The stock images did nothing for me, but the picture posted above actually had me considering one!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

It's a tool watch 










Have a great weekend


----------



## Doulos Christos

A little cleaner than Shannon's.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## 5959HH

856I today


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15778053


Nice combo with the strap! What is that for a strap?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sinn EZM
I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Mediocre

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Nice combo with the strap! What is that for a strap?


Thanks!

Embarrassing as this is, it has been so long ago that I forgot where I purchased it LOL. Gray canvas strap. It may have been Barton, but it was years ago


----------



## brianmazanec

Sinn Sunday









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dondiletante

Sinn 556 I Mother Nature dial&#8230; jk

Great anti reflective sapphire+black glossy dial=


----------



## TimeOnTarget

So, this just happened. I have no control...


----------



## Lifer24




----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Tom Littlefield

Lifer24 said:


> View attachment 15781242


Can't tell if this is a U1 or 50?


----------



## biglove




----------



## Cordgear




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## djpharoah

Dave - that U2-S is 🔥


----------



## biglove




----------



## took

My Perfect 104
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Betterthere

Still thinking


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Flighty7T34

On the wrist this week is a new SINN for me... the elusive 757 UTC fully regimented on Sinn H-Link Bracelet. Got it here on WUS a few weeks ago... been looking for a nice one for a LONG time. Sadly a discontinued model.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Flighty7T34 said:


> On the wrist this week is a new SINN for me... the elusive 757 UTC fully regimented on Sinn H-Link Bracelet. Got it here on WUS a few weeks ago... been looking for a nice one for a LONG time. Sadly a discontinued model.
> View attachment 15788963


Congrats on that classic! Bought mine on Helmut Sinn's 100th birthday. So many useful features on one watch. 
dP


----------



## Flighty7T34

Yah Dan you knew I was looking for one like yours! .... darn spell checker keeps morphing "Tegimented" to "Regimented"... sheesh...


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82

d_himan said:


> View attachment 15788657
> View attachment 15788658


Oh wow!!! are these things scarce?


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## helidoc

After a decade of watch collecting, I finally have my first German watch. Sinn U1 tegimented. It's amazing! Closely followed by a German cousin on the Damasko thread 


















Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Still on a honeymoon with this one. I was more than impressed and landed this week, but having it for a few days has led me to really like this watch. So far accurate, as expected. I don't know how the PR is as I've kept it powered. Regardless I'm a fan of the U1 and this release.


----------



## Doulos Christos

helidoc said:


> After a decade of watch collecting, I finally have my first German watch. Sinn U1 tegimented. It's amazing! Closely followed by a German cousin on the Damasko thread
> Dave


Welcome to the fold Dave. You have excellent taste.  Mine says Hi from across the pond.


----------



## Jim L

helidoc said:


> After a decade of watch collecting, I finally have my first German watch. Sinn U1 tegimented. It's amazing! Closely followed by a German cousin on the Damasko thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! They are wonderful watches!


----------



## polishammer

The One....


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Taffnevy




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

The new Sinn 903 ST BE with a column-wheel chronograph movement.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Jim L




----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions




----------



## Bruno28

U1 B under the sun









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Some great pieces up all!
Top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## recapt

Recently acquired my first Sinn, the 856 UTC...


----------



## Betterthere

recapt said:


> Recently acquired my first Sinn, the 856 UTC...


And my first one


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Doulos Christos said:


> View attachment 15798366


You're killing me man. My UX can't come soon enough!


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## itguy61

New strap day. Swiss Ammo strap.




  








IMG_1440.jpeg




__
itguy61


__
Apr 1, 2021












  








IMG_1441.jpeg




__
itguy61


__
Apr 1, 2021


----------



## Doulos Christos

toomuchdamnrum said:


> You're killing me man. My UX can't come soon enough!


Patience young Jedi. Darth Sinn should land tomorrow.


----------



## EekTheCat

Haven't used the ss bracelet since last year. Finally slapped it back on again n its like having a new watch ?


----------



## RSM13

I just can't get over how great the U1 DS looks. The dial is absolutely amazing and it changes in every different lighting situation throughout the day.


----------



## Cordgear




----------



## Betterthere

Cordgear said:


>


Looks familiar. Strap?


----------



## Cordgear

Betterthere said:


> Looks familiar. Strap?


Nick Mankey design, RBF hookstrap.


----------



## janiboi

Still on a honeymoon with the U50, couldn't be happier with this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Wearing this..









Should I keep this?


----------



## itguy61

custodes said:


> Wearing this..
> View attachment 15802395
> 
> 
> Should I keep this?
> 
> View attachment 15802396


Do you like it? Are you left handed?


----------



## RSM13

custodes said:


> Wearing this..
> View attachment 15802395
> 
> 
> Should I keep this?
> 
> View attachment 15802396


no you should not keep it...you should sell it to me.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

JUST picked this up. Have it on a random strap for now till I figure out how to cut the Sinn strap lol


----------



## Doulos Christos

toomuchdamnrum said:


> JUST picked this up. Have it on a random strap for now till I figure out how to cut the Sinn strap lol


You have excellent taste! 
Watch looks great too.


----------



## Cordgear

toomuchdamnrum said:


> JUST picked this up. Have it on a random strap for now till I figure out how to cut the Sinn strap lol
> 
> View attachment 15802682


Nice dog and socks. The watch is pretty dope too.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Cordgear said:


> Nice dog and socks. The watch is pretty dope too.


I wear my watch on my right hand *and* I walk around my patio with socks. All kinds of shameless


----------



## custodes

itguy61 said:


> Do you like it? Are you left handed?


You are right, I like it. I wear on the inside left wrist.


----------



## d_himan

DGI82 said:


> Oh wow!!! are these things scarce?


Getting tougher these days...


----------



## garbermatt

Got my first Sinn today and it looks even cooler in person 😊


----------



## Cordgear

garbermatt said:


> Got my first Sinn today and it looks even cooler in person
> View attachment 15803972


First of many, most likely. Great piece!


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## A_h_r_m_s

Took this as partial trade toward a sale of mine, thinking I'd be looking to resell it in my ongoing efforts to reduce my collection, but this Frankfurt 6060 GMT, the first Sinn I've seen in the flesh, might prove to be a keeper after all.


----------



## ipoppa33

New to me yesterday and I haven't taken it off lol. I need to size the strap but I'm loving the watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Just turned Pro!


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## Tom Littlefield

ipoppa33 said:


> New to me yesterday and I haven't taken it off lol. I need to size the strap but I'm loving the watch!
> View attachment 15804689


Enjoy, love mine (-;


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sublimekickscan

simonp67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fantastic wear pattern on this uhren 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33

Resized the bracelet and white strap. I'm really smitten!


----------



## SWilly67

A 104, a cappuccino, jazz playing, no one else awake. Happy Easter!


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Sublimekickscan

Doulos Christos said:


> View attachment 15807045


Keep the dog theme going?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Brothers from different mothers.


----------



## Jasper110

Doulos Christos said:


> View attachment 15807045


The best U1 variant IMO 👌


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Cordgear

polishammer said:


> View attachment 15809283


Dang! Hungry now. Are those potato's or scallops?


----------



## Drebs




----------



## Drebs




----------



## aboutTIME1028

Hey guys, I've been away a while. Nice to see some new models. Here's my colorful Sinn for today.










Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Cordgear

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Hey guys, I've been away a while. Nice to see some new models. Here's my colorful Sinn for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


The crown is on the wrong side.

Sweet watch!


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Cordgear




----------



## ipoppa33

I just got my first Sinn last week. The more I wear it the more I love it. The more different models I see from Sinn, the more I want lol. I don't think this will be my only Sinn.


----------



## polishammer

Cordgear said:


> Dang! Hungry now. Are those potato's or scallops?


Scallops would be a nice addition, but... potato's this time. ?


----------



## biglove




----------



## Cordgear

biglove said:


> View attachment 15811571


The more I see this watch, the more I think I need one!


----------



## itguy61

biglove said:


> View attachment 15811571


556?


----------



## biglove

356 Flieger custom order on Sinn H-bracelet with sapphire front and back.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Brand new. Not sure at first glance I was surprised with the stark watch face.

















The finish on the case and bracelet is really nice.

Looking good with the leather.










Looks good again.










Seems to have a few tricks up it sleeve and has now put a smile on my face.


----------



## johnnybegud

Just got the H-Link bracelet to go with the 356









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flighty7T34

The Sinn 903 St B E Navitimer... it's been a long time since it was on the wrist...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyril




----------



## surfdogs




----------



## Cordgear

If you ever wanted to know what the gray teg bracelet looks like on the black teg case...


----------



## 98z28

The U50 has been on my wrist almost everyday since getting it this past September. That's not normal for me. Sinn has something special with this one. I couldn't ask for much more from an every day watch.


----------



## Jayhawx

1988 Sinn 103 (manual wind 7760 )


----------



## chpprguy

EZM4 
This is the Ti variant










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Spring-Diver

I've been wearing this all week


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

First beach day of the year, U50 won't get submerged yet though. Waters still very cold ?


----------



## surfdogs

Ahh .. yes. Beautiful. And for my wrist, I could not have requested better dimensions. 4 o'clock crown, not overly large, shortened lug to lug length, and THIN !! The only, small 'wish' for me? The cleaner dial of my 657S. I LOVE that it says SINN and nothing else. Clean. I know what the movement is, the depth rating. I do not need, nor want to read it every time I look at my watch. 3 lines of information on lower half of dial. Why? It's not Breitling crazy bad with 6 lines of 'stuff'. Still. And if it's about other people noticing, I'd prefer that someone who liked watches could notice, 'hey, that's the new smaller version of the U1, isn't it?' I don't wear it for other people. So please Sinn, 'clean up your act.' Teasing a bit. They're still the blackest dials out there, I think. Readability is key. And, ... I'm seriously thinking, sell my 657S, only because of the 3 o'clock crown, and invite a U50 onto my wrist.


----------



## brianmazanec

Trying on a new Erika's









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Jayhawx said:


> View attachment 15817061
> 
> 1988 Sinn 103 (manual wind 7760 )


Very nice!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

EZM10 in Deutschland on a rainy Sunday.


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 on Sinn silicone for the next few days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchelobster

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions




----------



## SWilly67

I may or may not have some business to take care of @ 1000m today, so I chose wisely.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## ironcastle

104 on a MN-strap. Ideal for the BB58, but works with the 104 as well.


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE #35/55 and, my newest acquisition, the Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight 925. Love the uniqueness of both.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Hojutsu

EZM2


----------



## Mertz

Made a photo of all my ETA/VJ 7750 chronos. I'm new to the forum and a dedicated Sinn fanatic


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## r00ski

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## djpharoah

Waiting for my EZM10 to come back from Sinn HQ...


----------



## Doulos Christos

djpharoah said:


> Waiting for my EZM10 to come back from Sinn HQ...


Never fast enough! 
They had my UX for 6 weeks. An eternity for a manic WIS! 😲


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMB72

A bit of work on my bike today with the EZM 1.1


----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> Waiting for my EZM10 to come back from Sinn HQ...


I missed that one..what happened mate?
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

DaveandStu said:


> I missed that one..what happened mate?
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


The minute chrono hand wouldn't progress snd was getting stuck. Glad it was under warranty and now even more so that it's been discontinued.


----------



## patprom

Brand new ones


----------



## SWilly67

A Sinn on the St Lawrence.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Saturday soccer games

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Sinn 157 Titan


----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> The minute chrono hand wouldn't progress snd was getting stuck. Glad it was under warranty and now even more so that it's been discontinued.


Yes I reckon for sure, I contacted Sinn re when mine needs a service can I send direct to Germany.
They were great in communicating and made it no issue at all.
Not needed now at all but one day a service from Sinn Germany will be best way forward for me.
Hope you receive back sooner!
All the best
Dave


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

r00ski said:


> Gone but not forgotten
> 
> View attachment 15827952


what a beautiful shot showing the versatility of the 104 St Sa I


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Perfect hiking companion.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Still in a honeymoon phase with this!


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero_es




----------



## geckobros




----------



## trekguy88

856 on a snowy April hike.


----------



## ACG

New arrival


----------



## Betterthere

Ordered scurfa bell diver 1 22mm rubber strap on off chance would fit my sinn 857 UTC.. Now I used regular springbars and it was a bear to get them on but result good I think. Bezel works fine








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tom Littlefield

ACG said:


> New arrival


Like what the slower shutter speed did to the second hand (-;


----------



## Flighty7T34

Ok so here is something Sinn that is not too often seen. An early 1990's Sinn 157 Ti Ty Chrono on old style Sinn bracelet with the large S Sinn logo. Bracelet and watch case are Titanium and wear oh so light on the wrist. Sinn made a lot of these for Bell & Ross. Lemania 5100 automatic movement with large seconds hand AND a separate 60 seconds hand counter outer ring with the airplane on it. (reminds me of the EZM 10 and EZM 1 / 1.1) 24 hour small register at 12 (not chrono), always running small seconds at 9 and chrono elapsed hours counter at 6 with small red hand. Also sports the 15 pulse meter and Tachy internal bezel. Now patinated golden Tritium Lume (note the T's on either side of the Swiss Made at 6). This particular watch is still keeping time at +5 seconds per day. The case is pristine as is the bracelet. This bracelet has tiny screw in link pins. One of my earliest Sinn treasures... not common in Sinn brand.


----------



## beefsupreme




----------



## custodes

geckobros said:


> View attachment 15837923


Ray really suits it!


----------



## custodes

Back from realignment


----------



## chaserolls

Why did I wait so long to buy one of these? Running great at +4 sec/day


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

chaserolls said:


> Why did I wait so long to buy one of these? Running great at +4 sec/day
> 
> View attachment 15843301


Nice, Flieger Friday ;-)


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Flieger Friday with the 356 UTC


----------



## Snapping Twig

I keep trying the H link bracelet, but I come back to the fine link after a few days.

In all fairness, the H link is much more substantial and quite nice.


----------



## rockin'ron

This old thing for Flieger Friday


----------



## rockin'ron

This old thing for Flieger Friday


----------



## patr1ckd

Yours has automatic with a "k" and mine with a "c." Any idea what that means for the age of the watches or other production differences?


----------



## sf16

Recent trade:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Haven't worn this 836 in a while, but found a Hirsch Robby strap laying in a box and figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## Rocky555

Liking the blue much more than I did black.


----------



## chaserolls

Trying out a new RAF strap that arrived yesterday


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

A beautiful start today.


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Asphaltman

UX


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Flighty7T34

patr1ckd said:


> Yours has automatic with a "k" and mine with a "c." Any idea what that means for the age of the watches or other production differences?
> View attachment 15843910


Patr1ckd: The "Automatic" face was intended for export US/GB I would imagine, although yours show the FRE day name in German. Can you show a pic of the case back? That could provide some detail as to age.

Also, here is a link to a discussion on the 142, early SINN history... read the reply by SWEETS and his observation that Automatic could be after those watches with the K.... interesting about the early Sinn's being parts bin watches where Sinn was essentially an assembler in the early days.






Calling SINN experts (vintage 142 content)


Lately I got into Lemania 5100 movements but I never had any watches with this famous workhorse. Than quite unexpectedly I was lucky enough to pick up a Sinn 142 this week. I always loved the watch but never made any deeper research in its history. Ok, I knew all those claimed first place for...



forum.tz-uk.com


----------



## RSM13




----------



## jaychung




----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

Rocky555 said:


> Liking the blue much more than I did black.


I have one of those straps for my 104 B I, as well as the one that looks like a naval "dazzleship" camouflage. Both are great straps.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Flieger Friday with the Isetan


----------



## tantric

856 today


----------



## gazzamania73

My first...but sure not last Sinn...


----------



## duc

Great choice. They look good on a host of bracelet/strap options. I gave this one to my son's fiancé:



















Hammy strap -


----------



## AlboWatch

Sublimekickscan said:


> Fantastic wear pattern on this uhren
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chaserolls

Trying out this old Uncle Seiko rubber strap for a change


----------



## BudsBoy




----------



## 5959HH

856I on a 20/20 Greg Stevens Design strap this weekend.


----------



## Lifer24




----------



## patr1ckd

Flighty7T34 said:


> Patr1ckd: The "Automatic" face was intended for export US/GB I would imagine, although yours show the FRE day name in German. Can you show a pic of the case back? That could provide some detail as to age.
> 
> Also, here is a link to a discussion on the 142, early SINN history... read the reply by SWEETS and his observation that Automatic could be after those watches with the K.... interesting about the early Sinn's being parts bin watches where Sinn was essentially an assembler in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling SINN experts (vintage 142 content)
> 
> 
> Lately I got into Lemania 5100 movements but I never had any watches with this famous workhorse. Than quite unexpectedly I was lucky enough to pick up a Sinn 142 this week. I always loved the watch but never made any deeper research in its history. Ok, I knew all those claimed first place for...
> 
> 
> 
> forum.tz-uk.com


Thanks for your response. Interesting thread you posted, I'm reading through now. Here's a pic of the back, doesn't seem to tell us too much about it. I emailed Sinn to see if they could tell me anything about the year of the serial, but they couldn't.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Yep, you have the Large S Sinn logo on the back. That came a wee bit later or how you would say "Less Old". The one I have does not have the Large S and Sinn logos but simply the serial number which is quite faint. Note that the serial numbers back then did not have the model number as a prefix. Currently the way Sinn is doing the numbering this would be 157.216649. Non the less, a great watch for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## Radharc

My weekend/adventure watch...


----------



## SWilly67

Big, big fan of the OEM rubber.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chaserolls

Back on nato


----------



## Asphaltman

rainy Monday


----------



## rangerNY

Currently on a 31 day watch fast where the only watch I will wear is my EZM3. On a cheap black zulu strap timing rest between sets ...


----------



## Jim L




----------



## kyledemo

Guess what I got yesterdayyyyy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMilshark

Got this baby yesterday and enjoying it!😊👍b


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E limited edition


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Flighty7T34

The EZM13 jumps on the wrist this week...


----------



## Jim L

Love the matte!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Decided to show off the case back of my EZM2 today. You guys see the dial often enough, but how often do you see the case back?


----------



## dubhead

Germans only


----------



## giantBOB




----------



## electric_cowboy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Switched the strap to an army green leather and am digging it


----------



## 5959HH

Still on my wrist but switched to a Rios 1931 Softpig strap.


----------



## gazzamania73

Enjoy your Sunday!!!


----------



## duc

On the recently acquired Black Beard strap.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

I should have posted this on Friday, but it didn't cross my mind until today.


----------



## Relo60

WOTD, my Sinn😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## simonp67

In the sun under an umbrella today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Bonzodog

Failed to sell ,so back in rotation.


----------



## Asphaltman

UX


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## thomlad54

Just in today


----------



## SWilly67

I can't believe I'm off exploring, without an Explorer or Alpinist...I could be taking my life into my hands.


----------



## ddaly12

857 UTC.... first Sinn!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Speaking of UTC's...here's my 856 along with its older brother EZM3


----------



## nimzotech

geckobros said:


> View attachment 15837923


I spot a stingray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

104 on a Donnerstag.








Sporting an Eulit in Gray colour. Wished they made an avocado  green to match the indices and hour/minute hands lume. 








Fantastische

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## biglove




----------



## kyledemo

No surprises here. Been on the wrist since I got it 2 weeks ago 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Just added a second Sinn to the collection... a "red" second Sinn to be specific


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## jconli1




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SWilly67

Water temp @ 17C, imma wait to go exploring @ 1000ft.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## ACG




----------



## dubhead

New shoes


----------



## Flighty7T34

The Sinn EZM 1.1 is on the wrist this week...


----------



## oyster

my new 140 STS


----------



## AlboWatch

I was able to acquire this a few weeks ago. My first Sinn and first German made watch overall ....857 UTC. So far I am truly impressed with the quality of this watch.


----------



## Gprog

This just came in to replace my 903! On a nato while the bracelet awaits sizing


----------



## OedipusFlex

Gprog said:


> This just came in to replace my 903! On a nato while the bracelet awaits sizing
> 
> View attachment 15893578


Twins, though I was able to do the sizing myself. Didn't realize the bracelet for this model had gone back to screw heads instead of hex. Was super easy to do with the provided sinn tool!


----------



## Gprog

OedipusFlex said:


> Twins, though I was able to do the sizing myself. Didn't realize the bracelet for this model had gone back to screw heads instead of hex. Was super easy to do with the provided sinn tool!


All sized up today! I was in a rush to get out the door to go look at more watches haha. Have you tried the rubber strap? It really gives it a nice look too


----------



## Cer

My first Sinn as well!


----------



## nimzotech

Spending a lot of Sinnful time together.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## kyledemo

Tick tock, the weekend is nigh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

Earlier today... U2 C


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## oyster

the dark side of 140 STS


----------



## Flighty7T34

My new Limited Edition 144 ST S Jubilee II arrived today, promptly put it on a Gas Gas Bones leather Zulu strap...


----------



## patr1ckd




----------



## nimzotech

Flighty7T34 said:


> My new Limited Edition 144 ST S Jubilee II arrived today, promptly put it on a Gas Gas Bones leather Zulu strap...
> View attachment 15897312


Awesome piece  - congrats!
I would pair it with a black strap for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## electric_cowboy




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## dubhead




----------



## nimzotech

electric_cowboy said:


> View attachment 15898943


This should be the staple watch for Sinn!

By the way is it powered by quartz movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electric_cowboy

nimzotech said:


> This should be the staple watch for Sinn!
> 
> By the way is it powered by quartz movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more. It is by far my most favorite Sinn I've aquired to date.

And yes, quartz. Powered by an ETA 955.612


----------



## nimzotech

electric_cowboy said:


> I couldn't agree more. It is by far my most favorite Sinn I've aquired to date.
> 
> And yes, quartz. Powered by an ETA 955.612


Surprised they do not sell it anymore to the public anyway.
Closest I see is the 3EZM.



https://www.sinn.de/bilder/uhr-titel/1350/EZM_3F.jpg


----------



## electric_cowboy

nimzotech said:


> Surprised they do not sell it anymore to the public anyway.
> Closest I see is the 3EZM.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sinn.de/bilder/uhr-titel/1350/EZM_3F.jpg


If I had to guess, its because they have the UX models, and rather than make multiple oil filled versions, they picked one and discontinued the ezm 2...sadly.


----------



## electric_cowboy

nimzotech said:


> Surprised they do not sell it anymore to the public anyway.
> Closest I see is the 3EZM.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sinn.de/bilder/uhr-titel/1350/EZM_3F.jpg


The EZM 3F is a great piece too. I wear it a lot as well. But...the EZM 2 has that extra charm for me.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## redhed18




----------



## redhed18

Happy Victoria Day


----------



## redhed18




----------



## CRetzloff

Need to source a bracelet for this, since I purchased it on eBay with just the leather strap. Any info on where I can get one, preferably cheaper than from watchbuys in the USA? (~$430)


----------



## nimzotech

CRetzloff said:


> Need to source a bracelet for this, since I purchased it on eBay with just the leather strap. Any info on where I can get one, preferably cheaper than from watchbuys in the USA? (~$430)
> 
> View attachment 15902982


I agree $430 is rather steep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Time Exposure

Driving the 1982 GMC Sierra square-body (truck) that my dad gave me earlier this year. He bought it new. 
I just got the bracelet for my EZM 10 and wearing it today (and you think $430 is steep? Try tegimented titanium... YEEESH!)


----------



## neatokino




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Tegimented..just works so well for me..some great pieces posted up all.
Dave


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

I've had this strap for a week now and finally got around to taking pictures of the watch on it. So far I prefer the design of the Nick Mankey strap and it's fabric is about as comfortable as the Watch Steward Original polyester strap I had on it previously.


----------



## redhed18

Happy Mittwoch!


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Time Exposure

redhed18 said:


> Happy Mittwoch!


Awesome!
I think that's my next one, but 1) I need to find one, and 2) I need to stop spending on every other Sinn I See...


----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Same watch today, but just happened to glance at it moments before I could stop the chronograph and display the dial, with fewer obstructions by the hands.


----------



## GMT+8

SINN watch produced for Cathay Pacific Airways, using a part of the Titanium Wing Spar of the actual Boeing 747-400.


----------



## Bruno28

U1 DS









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

My second Sinn (or third if you count the EZM 10 I bought/sold/replaced), the 757 DIAPAL model in steel on a five-link bracelet:








It's a real beauty. 
Forever the bridesmaid and never the bride? I'm the fourth WUS member to own this watch (as far as I know). The previous owner even included a nearly new silicon strap on a tegimented compact clasp. I can't say it's my favorite watch (that would be my old IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph). I can't say it's my best Sinn watch (that would be my EZM 10). But I can say it's the most handsome chronograph I own. 
When taken simply at face value, the tech features are overwhelming! The 757 DIAPAL has extreme magnetic field protection and an independently adjustable 12-hour second time zone indicator (hidden under the hour hand). The EZM 10 does not! It also shares the DIAPAL tech (duh) and Dehumidification tech with the EZM 10. Both are tegimented, but the 757 is steel whereas the EZM 10 is titanium.
Time will tell if it moves on to a fifth owner. Hint: delivery schedule willing, I'll have another Sinn to share tomorrow (fingers crossed!). Not sure when or if I'll need to make room by letting something go from the rotation...


----------



## zetaplus93

Ordered a black Chronissimo strap, on the stock 104 leather strap until it gets here...


----------



## electric_cowboy




----------



## Time Exposure

This is one of two that arrived yesterday:








After much deliberation (with a little help from my WUS friends), I decided I preferred the EZM 1.1 to the original EZM 1. The size, the skip-jump minute totalizer, the tegimented case and the captive bezel were all factors in the decision. I do notice the weight, though, especially after wearing the titanium EZM 10 the last few days. It's not a distracting weight difference. Just noticeable.
So far, impressions are positive. The engagement of the chronograph is natural, though I still feel a split-second "huh?" moment when I feel the pusher with my thumb instead of my index finger. I put the bracelet on backwards thinking I was putting the short end at the six o'clock side, then corrected it. Winding and setting time (and date) I perform the same as with right-handed watches, but flip it to zero in on the minute. I've had (and loved) watches with no running second hand before, so no anxiety there. I am somewhat conscious of its value as a collectible/discontinued model, but I imagine my concern with an original EZM 1 would have kept me from wearing it often. 
The biggest difference? (This is my first left-hand watch, by the way). I feel a small sense of relief when I wash my hands. I keep my watch on, but I'm always careful not to saturate the crown and pushers with soap and water (really only a concern with watches that aren't water resistant). I'm not splashing wildly with the EZM 1.1 on my wrist; it's just a small but liberating feeling to have the crown and pushers on the left side away from my soapy hand.
Ok, not exactly a thread for lengthy essays, but I figured there's so much chatting about the EZM 1.1 that I wouldn't bother starting a new thread to say much of what has already been said by others. So I did it here instead! Thanks for reading. Now back to our regularly scheduled program of the Sinn Watch Parade (cue music...).


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Time Exposure said:


> This is one of two that arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much deliberation (with a little help from my WUS friends), I decided I preferred the EZM 1.1 to the original EZM 1. The size, the skip-jump minute totalizer, the tegimented case and the captive bezel were all factors in the decision. I do notice the weight, though, especially after wearing the titanium EZM 10 the last few days. It's not a distracting weight difference. Just noticeable.
> So far, impressions are positive. The engagement of the chronograph is natural, though I still feel a split-second "huh?" moment when I feel the pusher with my thumb instead of my index finger. I put the bracelet on backwards thinking I was putting the short end at the six o'clock side, then corrected it. Winding and setting time (and date) I perform the same as with right-handed watches, but flip it to zero in on the minute. I've had (and loved) watches with no running second hand before, so no anxiety there. I am somewhat conscious of its value as a collectible/discontinued model, but I imagine my concern with an original EZM 1 would have kept me from wearing it often.
> The biggest difference? (This is my first left-hand watch, by the way). I feel a small sense of relief when I wash my hands. I keep my watch on, but I'm always careful not to saturate the crown and pushers with soap and water (really only a concern with watches that aren't water resistant). I'm not splashing wildly with the EZM 1.1 on my wrist; it's just a small but liberating feeling to have the crown and pushers on the left side away from my soapy hand.
> Ok, not exactly a thread for lengthy essays, but I figured there's so much chatting about the EZM 1.1 that I wouldn't bother starting a new thread to say much of what has already been said by others. So I did it here instead! Thanks for reading. Now back to our regularly scheduled program of the Sinn Watch Parade (cue music...).


The pushers also have the D3 system, more reason to leave it on when you wash your hands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_s

Time Exposure said:


> This is one of two that arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much deliberation (with a little help from my WUS friends), I decided I preferred the EZM 1.1 to the original EZM 1. The size, the skip-jump minute totalizer, the tegimented case and the captive bezel were all factors in the decision. I do notice the weight, though, especially after wearing the titanium EZM 10 the last few days. It's not a distracting weight difference. Just noticeable.
> So far, impressions are positive. The engagement of the chronograph is natural, though I still feel a split-second "huh?" moment when I feel the pusher with my thumb instead of my index finger. I put the bracelet on backwards thinking I was putting the short end at the six o'clock side, then corrected it. Winding and setting time (and date) I perform the same as with right-handed watches, but flip it to zero in on the minute. I've had (and loved) watches with no running second hand before, so no anxiety there. I am somewhat conscious of its value as a collectible/discontinued model, but I imagine my concern with an original EZM 1 would have kept me from wearing it often.
> The biggest difference? (This is my first left-hand watch, by the way). I feel a small sense of relief when I wash my hands. I keep my watch on, but I'm always careful not to saturate the crown and pushers with soap and water (really only a concern with watches that aren't water resistant). I'm not splashing wildly with the EZM 1.1 on my wrist; it's just a small but liberating feeling to have the crown and pushers on the left side away from my soapy hand.
> Ok, not exactly a thread for lengthy essays, but I figured there's so much chatting about the EZM 1.1 that I wouldn't bother starting a new thread to say much of what has already been said by others. So I did it here instead! Thanks for reading. Now back to our regularly scheduled program of the Sinn Watch Parade (cue music...).


Very good, it is one I'll get hold of one day I think. On the washing etc, I've worn an LE EZM1 for twelve years solid 24/7 [barring a service and the odd week with something else] and never had any grief or concerns - swimming, shower, washing car etc. I've paid it no mind and apart from a few small scars on the bezel it's champion.


----------



## Time Exposure

andy_s said:


> ...On the washing etc, I've worn an LE EZM1 for twelve years solid 24/7 [barring a service and the odd week with something else] and never had any grief or concerns - swimming, shower, washing car etc. I've paid it no mind and apart from a few small scars on the bezel it's champion.


I know this in my head...
I started collecting wrist watches in 1986 (with a 1960's Le Coultre E335 chronograph) and quickly became an admirer of chronographs. My habit of hand washing carefully while wearing decades-old watches of unknown water resistance began early and continues today. I'm certain a Sinn Mission Timer can handle so much more than I will ever subject it to, but you know what they say about old habits...!
I hope the differences between the LE EZM 1 and the (future) 1.1 pose no challenging "learning curves" for you after so many years with the EZM 1. I, for one, have been staring so long at jump-minute chronograph indicators that I have to remind myself what I'm wearing when I try to read a continuous sweep indicator like a Lemania 5100.
Maybe that's just me


----------



## andy_s

Time Exposure said:


> I know this in my head...
> I started collecting wrist watches in 1986 (with a 1960's Le Coultre E335 chronograph) and quickly became an admirer of chronographs. My habit of hand washing carefully while wearing decades-old watches of unknown water resistance began early and continues today. I'm certain a Sinn Mission Timer can handle so much more than I will ever subject it to, but you know what they say about old habits...!
> I hope the differences between the LE EZM 1 and the (future) 1.1 pose no challenging "learning curves" for you after so many years with the EZM 1. I, for one, have been staring so long at jump-minute chronograph indicators that I have to remind myself what I'm wearing when I try to read a continuous sweep indicator like a Lemania 5100.
> Maybe that's just me


Hehe - I know what you mean, I used to wear my old mans watch which was a Lator chronograph from the sixties [nothing special, Landeron 248, couple of manufacturers used the same base, Rotary?] and you had to take care. 
I don't think a stop minute would be too much of a problem - probably more the size of the 1.1 for my scrawny wrists, but it's a cracking watch.


----------



## yerwol




----------



## Bruno28

U1 DS at the beach. Really liking the dial.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## neatokino

Love it. May I ask who makes this green strap?


> yerwol said:
Click to expand...


----------



## yerwol

neatokino said:


> Love it. May I ask who makes this green strap?


Took a flier on a cheap amazon strap and I'm super impressed so far. Really comfy, doesn't collect lint, and the fitment against the case is almost perfect. For $15 it's hard to beat.









Amazon.com: 20mm 21mm Curved End Rubber Watchband w/Buckle fit for Rolex Sports Models : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Amazon.com: 20mm 21mm Curved End Rubber Watchband w/Buckle fit for Rolex Sports Models : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



www.amazon.com


----------



## 1492945

No strictly mine as i sold it a couple of years ago and have regretted it ever since. Back on my list.


----------



## m6rk

I've owned several Sinn watches over the years. I just pulled the trigger on the 144 SA ST. I love the 60th anniversary model in black but couldn't justify the extra $1k for it. If I had the extra $ I would definitely go for it, it's such a killer design. I purchased many watches from Watchbuys here in the US, the official US reseller of Sinn, and have always had top notch service from them. Rob and his crew are awesome! Anyway, I was pining for the watch yesterday and it's on my wrist today.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Huge shoutout to forum member Beedoo for hooking me up with his custom T1 bezel Sinn made for him a few years ago This world needs a lot more people like him 

Needless to say I'm super stoked


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Huge shoutout to forum member Beedoo for hooking me up with his custom T1 bezel Sinn made for him a few years ago This world needs a lot more people like him
> 
> Needless to say I'm super stoked


Pearler Shannon,
Beedoo had a bloody good eye for that combination. 
Top stuff????


----------



## AndiS

SHANNON, that`s great ! 
It looks really good, i am happy for you !


----------



## AndiS

Military Type III


----------



## SWilly67

Sunday = funday.


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler Shannon,
> Beedoo had a bloody good eye for that combination.
> Top stuff????


Thanks Dave ?

I've been admiring this bezel ever since he dropped the photos several years ago. I was ecstatic when he offered it to me. ?



AndiS said:


> SHANNON, that`s great !
> It looks really good, i am happy for you !


Thank you Andi ?


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> Military Type III


Awesome combination Andi 🔥🤙🍻


----------



## Spring-Diver

SWilly67 said:


> Sunday = funday.


Sinn did a great job on this one. 🔥

This bezel would be perfect on the U1B


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Again 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Spring-Diver said:


> Sinn did a great job on this one. 🔥
> 
> This bezel would be perfect on the U1B


I agree, Sinn posted this on Instagram and I ordered the minute I saw it


----------



## dondiletante

m6rk said:


> I've owned several Sinn watches over the years. I just pulled the trigger on the 144 SA ST. I love the 60th anniversary model in black but couldn't justify the extra $1k for it. If I had the extra $ I would definitely go for it, it's such a killer design. I purchased many watches from Watchbuys here in the US, the official US reseller of Sinn, and have always had top notch service from them. Rob and his crew are awesome! Anyway, I was pining for the watch yesterday and it's on my wrist today.
> View attachment 15910807


Love the contrast of the red accents and the bead-blasted steel!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS

Time Exposure said:


> My second Sinn (or third if you count the EZM 10 I bought/sold/replaced), the 757 DIAPAL model in steel on a five-link bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a real beauty.
> Forever the bridesmaid and never the bride? I'm the fourth WUS member to own this watch (as far as I know). The previous owner even included a nearly new silicon strap on a tegimented compact clasp. I can't say it's my favorite watch (that would be my old IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph). I can't say it's my best Sinn watch (that would be my EZM 10). But I can say it's the most handsome chronograph I own.


Very good desciption, I also love my 757 Diapal, if I had to sell all my Sinn watches, it will be the last, that would go !
It fits perfect, I love the grey and white colors.


----------



## m6rk

dondiletante said:


> Love the contrast of the red accents and the bead-blasted steel!


Thanks. I do like the crisp dial and the orange/red chrono hands. The only thing I don't care for is the display case back. I would much rather have a solid case back on a tool watch. I mean if it was a Patek or something with an amazing movement that's one thing but Valjoux or Concepto.... nah.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

NA

Sinn (Heuer) 1550 SG










What a find, happy  !
It is estimated that this one is from around 1975.
Valjoux 230.
Unfortunately it needs some service: the flyback function does not work&#8230;. :-(


----------



## dondiletante

m6rk said:


> Thanks. I do like the crisp dial and the orange/red chrono hands. The only thing I don't care for is the display case back. I would much rather have a solid case back on a tool watch. I mean if it was a Patek or something with an amazing movement that's one thing but Valjoux or Concepto.... nah.


I perfectly get what you mean, I do feel the same way about my 556 I. Nonetheless I believe now Sinn gives the option to pick between solid or display case back on your model as well as in some other chronos such as the 356. Maybe whenever you send it back for service you could request the swap for a solid case back!


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## jgdill




----------



## Spring-Diver

El Gerto said:


> View attachment 15913309


Just awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

The second of two Sinn watches that arrived late last week: the Sinn Space Watch, reference 142








The cool-factor of this watch is as high as any other Sinn chronograph I can think of!
I'm guessing this example is among the last of the breed. Naturally, this has stoked an interest (which, for me, quickly accelerates into obsession) to seek out older models with Lemania automatic chronograph movements from the 1980's and early 1990's (Helmut years). Sadly, since Sinn was more of an assembler than a watch maker back then, there is little history that I can find.
Does anyone have any links to Sinn history as it relates to specific models? Most of what I find (information AND watches on the market) are from the post-Helmut era. Are vintage Sinn watches THAT DIFFICULT to find? Or do they trade among elite collectors like Ferrari automobiles?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## zetaplus93

Great combo with the Chronissimo strap:


----------



## AlboWatch

Cer said:


> My first Sinn as well!
> 
> View attachment 15895332


Strikingly beautiful watch..congratulations!


----------



## AlboWatch

oyster said:


> the dark side of 140 STS
> 
> View attachment 15897078


Pardon the language but I must say this looks badass...


----------



## Doulos Christos

New addition.😎


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> New addition.
> View attachment 15917549


 awesome pickup 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

The "Military" section of my rotation has arrived, leading the parade is the Sinn Military Type III, a Japan Market variant. Tegimented case and bracelet, AR, drilled lugs, multi-directional bezel&#8230; very EZM like.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Time Exposure

157 Ti (titanium) Ty (tachymeter).
Lemania 5100-powered chronographs are getting tougher to find. A Sinn 157 in titanium instead of steel is even tougher. The "CHRONOMETER" engraving with the movement serial number is icing on the cake!


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Porky4774

856 utc on navy Blue Barton elite silicone strap. I'm loving these straps, and the gun metal buckle comes pretty close to matching the case.


----------



## R_P_C

Trying the 856 on a NATO


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## 5277

Made from 100% parts of the 1998 Helmut Sinn GmbH
40,5mm but only 13,5mm high.Inside Eta 7750


----------



## Bruno28

U1 DS in a sunny winter.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Picked up some single pass straps, really enjoying this one.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## smilton

My EZM10


----------



## kyledemo

Glued to the wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Just took delivery of my 105 St Sa UTC.

I'm very happy with it....



























Here's a shot with the brother










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hank7444

Love this one, can you please provider me the modal number? thx!



5277 said:


> Made from 100% parts of the 1998 Helmut Sinn GmbH
> 40,5mm but only 13,5mm high.Inside Eta 7750
> View attachment 15920619
> View attachment 15920620


----------



## Time Exposure

hank7444 said:


> Love this one, can you please provider me the modal number? thx!


You'll need more than the model number (which looks like a 103). You'll need the ingredients and the recipe. This is not a watch that was assembled by Sinn.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Military Type III in „Bed of Rice":


----------



## Time Exposure

A near duplicate, but not quite: 756 DIAPAL:








Compared to my 757 DIAPAL, this 756 looks almost elegant without a bezel. This comes close to replacing my IWC Spitfire Pilot chronograph on bracelet. Close, not quite. I'm thinking the fever for Sinn chronographs will subside eventually, but I'm enjoying the heck out of the ride!


----------



## mjhanna8

New pick up, after debate between 105 and 856 I went with the classic 103. Got it on bracelet but swapped it out for strap. Really liking it so far


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B kind of day 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Sinn 158:


----------



## Josie16




----------



## neatokino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

U1


----------



## nimzotech

@polishammer ; 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## unsub073




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetraveler73

Just got this bad larry today. Sinn 836. 7.2" wrist.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

zetaplus93 said:


> Sinn 158:


Nice!
My vintage 1550 SG says hi!


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Time Exposure

With all the recent Sinn acquisitions, this one has the greatest staying power and wrist time. Watching my Oakland Athletics (dang it!) WORKING FROM HOME! Working from home&#8230;


----------



## 5277

My 1988 Sinn meets my 1978 Heuer ref.12


----------



## jonny deacon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1

Recently picked up a BMW R1150RT motorcycle that pairs quite well with the 156 in both looks and spirit. Both were made in Germany in 2002, but were based on much older core designs. Both are a bit clunky, a bit big, a bit loud. Both have a reputation for being overbuilt and incredibly tough, but require some special parts and knowledge to keep them running well. Neither is necessarily an object of lust, but they definitely have their niche fanbases.


----------



## sticky




----------



## hietsukka

Amazed how accurate this thing is even 3,5 years after purchasing. Gained only about 5 seconds over the last 14 days


----------



## zetaplus93

Switching up the H-Link bracelet for a tanned strap.


----------



## Calumets

I joined the club today! Sinn U50 T


----------



## MrMinutes

My 144 has been my work go-to for the last few months. I still have yet to see a chrono that I like better.


----------



## nimzotech

First the 556 A RS was acquired. Then came the U1 SE (has found a new home now), followed by the 104 ST SA W. And now the latest edition the 856 I LE.

I was worried it may be a bit redundant in my collection. But, besides being a Sinn the 856 has become my daily wearer. I need not worry about any scuffs or scratches.

Ahh and the inky black dial&#8230;priceless.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

nimzotech said:


> First the 556 A RS was acquired. Then came the U1 SE (has found a new home now), followed by the 104 ST SA W. And now the latest edition the 856 I LE.
> 
> I was worried it may be a bit redundant in my collection. But, besides being a Sinn the 856 has become my daily wearer. I need not worry about any scuffs or scratches.
> 
> Ahh and the inky black dial&#8230;priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the lume on the 856 compare to the 566?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

@Sublimekickscan ; 
The 856 has a blue lume; 556 green.








The lume is not a strong point of either of the two.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

nimzotech said:


> @Sublimekickscan ;
> The 856 has a blue lume; 556 green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lume is not a strong point of either of the two.


Is that just in the photograph or does the 856 have the BWG9 blue lume? I was a bit disappointed in my 856 B-Uhr's lume. I think Sinn goes for the C1 formula so the markers don't have that greenish off white color, but the B-Uhr had the perfect colorway where that wouldn't be a problem&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

@Sublimekickscan ; 
You quoted me correctly first time around - the 856 has blue lume; 556 green&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

At the beach


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Sublimekickscan

nimzotech said:


> @Sublimekickscan ;
> You quoted me correctly first time around - the 856 has blue lume; 556 green&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, sorry to be redundant, I always thought there were only a handful of Sinn's with blue lume- the T1/T2 and the new 105's. Even Sinn's website has the lume displayed as green on that model's page. Are you sure you're not from an alternate universe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

Sublimekickscan said:


> Thanks, sorry to be redundant, I always thought there were only a handful of Sinn's with blue lume- the T1/T2 and the new 105's. Even Sinn's website has the lume displayed as green on that model's page. Are you sure you're not from an alternate universe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show me the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Time Exposure

Bright, direct sun washed out the name! But unmistakably Sinn&#8230;


----------



## Sublimekickscan

nimzotech said:


> Show me the pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


The more I'm looking into this the more I'm digging myself deeper into a hole.

First of all, I now realize I'm looking at the 856 A on Sinn's website. Not exactly the same watch as yours. And when I compare night shots of the 105, 856, and 556 they all appear to have the same green lume color. I know the T1 and 105 have blue lume, but their night shots don't show the blues matching, so that isn't reliable either.

When I first saw your picture, I was hoping that the 856 i had C3- it sometimes look blue in photographs. I have a picture like that of my EZM 1.1 somewhere on here. I know the lume isn't the strong suit on the 556, and neither is it on my 856 B-uhr, but some C3 on the 856 i would make an already attractive watch even more alluring&#8230; guess not, though.


----------



## blowfish89

New arrival


----------



## stilby




----------



## Calumets

Trying out some different straps on yesterday's new arrival...


----------



## Calumets




----------



## masqueman




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## berserkkw




----------



## berserkkw

Spring-Diver said:


>


Dear @Spring-Diver please stop it 
I'm not sure my wrist can bear this watch, but I yearn for it so much...


----------



## Spring-Diver

berserkkw said:


> Dear @Spring-Diver please stop it
> I'm not sure my wrist can bear this watch, but I yearn for it so much...


thank you 

The 9 always puts a smile on my face every time I strap it on


----------



## zevon

Hi,
Sinn 203 Ti Ar,specially made with SRS (Flyback)




























Regards
Richard


----------



## Spring-Diver

Again


----------



## nimzotech

On sailcloth today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740



















Regards
Richard


----------



## neatokino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Custom Delugs strap.


----------



## mysticbus

My new 105 ST/SA sporting a new Orange Isofrane... nothing like that "New Isofrane" smell!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Felt like I needed some Space today&#8230;


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn with EP 40-68 movement










Regards
Richard


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

EZM3 on N80 Canvas.


----------



## Andrewalvira

Missing my 104 🥲


----------



## Higs

The only watch I've ever bought twice.
I won't be selling this one.


----------



## duc

Good morning team!


----------



## Calumets




----------



## zetaplus93

The perfect sunny day before the humidity hits:


----------



## redhed18




----------



## Flighty7T34

On the wrist this week is a pretty uncommon Sinn. The 2006 155 Japan Market Only Limited Edition. A very exact replica of the Heuer 1550 SG and the Sinn 155 Bw Bundeswehr. Manual wind, Valjoux 7760 movement. On a Sinn H-Link bracelet with a rather unique clasp. Only 200 made. It is now on an old leather Zulu.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

zevon said:


> Hi
> Vintage Sinn with EP 40-68 movement
> 
> View attachment 15940981
> 
> 
> Regards
> Richard


Very nice!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Happy Flieger Friday!
Got a new xamlam custom strap fitted on my 356 Isetan. Happy!


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Time Exposure




----------



## unsub073




----------



## nimzotech

Checking the mail.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## AndiS

Yesterday. Visit at Sinn HQ.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

Biding my time until my U1 B arrives from Germany.

For all but the most formal situations, I just love the Sinn U1.


----------



## Jim L

nvrp813 said:


> Biding my time until my U1 B arrives from Germany.
> 
> For all but the most formal situations, I just love the Sinn U1.


I'm with you 100%! Love my U1's!


----------



## reemas




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Father's Day


----------



## williamthewolf

Ended up with a beautiful seafood paella.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15952027


Thats one I should of kept old #191.
Keep that one mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

A repeat on silicone strap that matches my daughter's softball team's colors (blue and grey). Great watch, but I'm missing the countdown bezel from a couple other chronographs.


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Time Exposure

157 Ti Ty


----------



## sticky




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

May as well, it's brand new










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

At the carwash.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## reemas




----------



## SWilly67

Enjoying this substantial hunk of metal today.

*







*


----------



## nimzotech

Guten donnerstag !









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Time Exposure

So shiny. Dial not black. Hmmm&#8230;








Edit: 15th? Dang it. Do over&#8230;


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Happy Flieger Friday with the Sinn 103 hand wound Valjoux 7760 (no day)


----------



## Flighty7T34

Continuing in the Heuer 1550 SG Bund "Homage" 4 week parade... my 2019 The Rake & Revolution LE "Dark Star" Sinn 155 with aged Super-LumiNova. On a Bulang & Sons leather NATO... a classic for sure.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## maestindy1




----------



## williamthewolf

What brand of Nato is that? Looks good.


----------



## Time Exposure

Original Sinn.
Well, the second Sinn after I sold my first EZM 10 and had second thoughts.
From our hotel room in Reno, visiting for my daughter's softball tournament.









The tournament does not start until tomorrow, but I thought I would start embarrassing my daughter today with a shirt in team colors (not official issue&#8230.


----------



## Bradjhomes

williamthewolf2 said:


> What brand of Nato is that? Looks good.


No idea. A generic black nato with black hardware that I pulled out of the watch box. Not the most comfortable to be honest.


----------



## williamthewolf

Bradjhomes said:


> No idea. A generic black nato with black hardware that I pulled out of the watch box. Not the most comfortable to be honest.


Appreciate the info. I tried a NATO years ago and couldn't get on with it. Looks cool on your U1 but glad to hear your honest opinion on lack of comfort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

williamthewolf2 said:


> Appreciate the info. I tried a NATO years ago and couldn't get on with it. Looks cool on your U1 but glad to hear your honest opinion on lack of comfort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find seatbelt style NATOs very comfortable, but with a watch as heavy as the U1 would tend to slop about a bit.

I'm planning to buy a few more good quality straps to try out.


----------



## williamthewolf

Bradjhomes said:


> I find seatbelt style NATOs very comfortable, but with a watch as heavy as the U1 would tend to slop about a bit.
> 
> I'm planning to buy a few more good quality straps to try out.


Definitely share what you end up trying out and liking.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Mike2

This little chronograph has grown on me so much. Not letting it go.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Did enough work for the day. Take my Apple Watch off and wear a real watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brianmazanec

Still loving the small but mighty U50, this past week in it's natural habitat.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## williamthewolf

brianmazanec said:


> Still loving the small but mighty U50, this past week in it's natural habitat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


My new U1 has smoked a couple cigars w me this past few weeks too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

williamthewolf2 said:


> My new U1 has smoked a couple cigars w me this past few weeks too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to remember&#8230;did anyone start one of those "Watches and" threads with cigars? Run with it if you want (if it hasn't been done). 
Thirty years ago I would have contributed several times a week. Now it would be a few times a year&#8230;still love 'em though. Life just got too busy to enjoy them the way I did.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Enjoy your weekend 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamthewolf

Time Exposure said:


> Trying to remember&#8230;did anyone start one of those "Watches and" threads with cigars? Run with it if you want (if it hasn't been done).
> Thirty years ago I would have contributed several times a week. Now it would be a few times a year&#8230;still love 'em though. Life just got too busy to enjoy them the way I did.


That's a great idea for a thread. I'll search the forum for a pre-existing thread first. I've been off and on with the cigars forever it seems. I figure this summer since I have the time why not enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

williamthewolf2 said:


> &#8230;I figure this summer since I have the time why not enjoy&#8230;


That's just it. TIME. It will take me an hour to enjoy just about anything longer than a Robusto. I smoke them slowly, let my mind wander, and enjoy the "peace" since no one else in my family likes the smoke. It's hard to explain how pleasant the cigar and the time spent really are to anyone who doesn't smoke them.


----------



## williamthewolf

Time Exposure said:


> That's just it. TIME. It will take me an hour to enjoy just about anything longer than a Robusto. I smoke them slowly, let my mind wander, and enjoy the "peace" since no one else in my family likes the smoke. It's hard to explain how pleasant the cigar and the time spent really are to anyone who doesn't smoke them.


I'm in the same boat. My is cigar buddies either quit or moved! When you can really unplug and enjoy one it's well worth it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

On this NATO while I wait for the Sinn rubber to get in. Have a great weekend 🤙🏼🍻


----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> On this NATO while I wait for the Sinn rubber to get in. Have a great weekend
> 
> View attachment 15964395


Such a great piece on Isofrane too mate!!
Killa piece

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Mike2 said:


> This little chronograph has grown on me so much. Not letting it go.


That's a snappy looking piece. What ref number is it, if you don't mind?


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## zetaplus93

Lazy Sunday&#8230;


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

duc said:


> That's a snappy look piece. What ref number is it, if you don't mind?


Thanks duc. It's a 256 Ty. 38.5mm base case that's largely the same as the 356. The regular 256 has the black, 60-minute bezel.

Edit: it's also been out of production since 2011 if you were looking for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamthewolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still with the T1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maestindy1

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what model is that?


----------



## wkw

maestindy1 said:


> what model is that?


It's a 903ST B E.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 103 St Sa E,one of 300










Richard


----------



## sticky

My 103 is nowhere near as rare as Zevon's.


----------



## djpharoah

Back home on the isofrane. Happy Monday 🍻


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## zetaplus93

zevon said:


> Hi
> Sinn 103 St Sa E,one of 300
> 
> View attachment 15966235
> 
> 
> Richard


What a beauty! Still regretting letting mine go a few years back.

Now waiting for an edition with a glossy dial. Sinn has done that with the acrylic-crystal-styled 103s, hopefully they'll turn their attention to the sapphire-crystal-style 103s next.


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## maestindy1

Seeing all these chronos makes me want to go shopping again. I feel like my 656 is a little lonely and needs company


----------



## Docrwm

maestindy1 said:


> Seeing all these chronos makes me want to go shopping again. I feel like my 656 is a little lonely and needs company


Trust me, buying my 757UTC made me spoiled. It was so satisfying that I went years without even thinking about buying another watch! That must be why they dropped it from the lineup, it took too big a gouge out of their sales


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Dienstag Sinners!
Remember to DIE on Tuesday.








Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Time Exposure

nimzotech said:


> Happy Dienstag Sinners!
> Remember to DIE on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


My favorite German weekday! But always best on the fourth. Because? Yours is a watch to "DIE 4."


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## Bruno28

This one has been in the box for over a year. Never used and decided to get a photo of it on the wrist. Still won't use it. Haha
Waiting for a special occasion.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103, Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## Time Exposure

Back to square 1.1


----------



## gameli




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

zevon said:


> Hi
> Vintage Sinn 103, Valjoux 726
> 
> View attachment 15969921
> 
> 
> Richard


Very cool!


----------



## CRetzloff




----------



## berserkkw

CRetzloff said:


> View attachment 15971027
> 
> 
> View attachment 15971028


What's that rubber strap you got on there?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Checking in from paradise with the EZM2. My watch tan is brutal.


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## CRetzloff

berserkkw said:


> What's that rubber strap you got on there?


Ritche rubber strap from Amazon. Matches absolutely perfectly with the lime green on the Sinn.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

That joy of a custom made racing strap&#8230;.
Perfect fit for my handwound Sinn 103


----------



## Flighty7T34

The Sinn 158 on an Erika's Original Nato...


----------



## KoolKat

Morning run.


----------



## Time Exposure

Same prize, different light. Watching my BIL kick my butt at TopGolf in Roseville California, while the sun sets behind us.


----------



## longstride

Phö for lunch and my trusty EZM3 along to time the event&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sinners - Happy 4th of July!









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## zevon

Hi
more than 40 years bitween these two Sinn 103










Richard


----------



## berserkkw

NWA!

Sinn EZM9!

Although my wrists are considered somewhat smallish (between 6.25" and 6.5" ≈ 16cm), I think it wears quite well for a watch with about 53mm lug to lug!


----------



## dukerules




----------



## Spring-Diver

berserkkw said:


> NWA!
> 
> Sinn EZM9!
> 
> Although my wrists are considered somewhat smallish (between 6.25" and 6.5" ≈ 16cm), I think it wears quite well for a watch with about 53mm lug to lug!
> 
> View attachment 15978317


Huge congrats 

I'm wearing my 9 as well today!










Happy 4th of July America


----------



## FirNaTine23

Happy 4th!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameronL

heyBJK said:


>


Nice shot , really shows how white the Sinn numbers really are. My son is looking into getting his first real timepiece after graduating before collage. With his budget he has narrowed down his search to the Sinn 104 or Oris 39.5 mm Aquis both with blue dials. He does dive several times a year. I told him either seemed fine but also the Sinn is well balanced all around. Thoughts. ??


----------



## Docrwm

CameronL said:


> Nice shot , really shows how white the Sinn numbers really are. My son is looking into getting his first real timepiece after graduating before collage. With his budget he has narrowed down his search to the Sinn 104 or Oris 39.5 mm Aquis both with blue dials. He does dive several times a year. I told him either seemed fine but also the Sinn is well balanced all around. Thoughts. ??


Welcome aboard. I like Oris and Sinn, so this isn't just a Pro-Sinn response. If you look closely at the Oris Aquis below at where the strap connects to the watch itself...








you will see that its NOT a standard conncetion. That means that the choice of straps is limited severely over the Sinn 104. There have been several Oris watches that I have passed on owning, sometimes at great discounts, because of that very annoying choice they made. Hope that helps.


----------



## CameronL

Docrwm said:


> Welcome aboard. I like Oris and Sinn, so this isn't just a Pro-Sinn response. If you look closely at the Oris Aquis below at where the strap connects to the watch itself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will see that its NOT a standard conncetion. That means that the choice of straps is limited severely over the Sinn 104. There have been several Oris watches that I have passed on owning, sometimes at great discounts, because of that very annoying choice they made. Hope that helps.


Thanks, I definitely pointed that out to him as he does like to swap bands. I cant blame him for loving a ceramic bezel though. Have you noticed an issue with Sinn being a 20mm size vs 21? I always felt that Omegas at 20 always seem a little thin with a non metal bracelet. Hes 6'5" so this can make a difference. Wondering if you felt the leather straps seem thin on the Sinns?


----------



## Docrwm

CameronL said:


> Thanks, I definitely pointed that out to him as he does like to swap bands. I cant blame him for loving a ceramic bezel though. Have you noticed an issue with Sinn being a 20mm size vs 21? I always felt that Omegas at 20 always seem a little thin with a non metal bracelet. Hes 6'5" so this can make a difference. Wondering if you felt the leather straps seem thin on the Sinns?


I have a chrono that is the same diameter and lug-to-lug that is 20mm and it wears quite well. Certainly nothing wrong with the Oris and its specs, I just think the Sinn is more versatile, particularly if one likes to swap out straps.


----------



## CameronL

Docrwm said:


> I have a chrono that is the same diameter and lug-to-lug that is 20mm and it wears quite well. Certainly nothing wrong with the Oris and its specs, I just think the Sinn is more versatile, particularly if one likes to swap out straps.
> View attachment 15979090


Definitely comes up in the "if you had one watch" conversations alot. Did you ever feel like the finish work on the exterior was lacking as much of their effort is in the movement? Or does it keep up with your others?


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn Decimal, double signed with Sinn and Excelsior Park










Richard


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Don't fear the size of the U1. He's a chunky boy, but wears well. I have 7.25 inch wrists and I love how it wears. I love the monochromatic look of this one, but the blue dial U1 would compete well with the much more expensive Panerai Submersible as the perfect chunky summer watch. I'm going to pick up a blue Isofrane for this one soon.


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

zevon said:


> Hi
> Vintage Sinn Decimal, double signed with Sinn and Excelsior Park
> 
> View attachment 15979171
> 
> 
> Richard


Holy cow!
Never seen&#8230;. Very cool!


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Gprog




----------



## berserkkw

Still with the EZM9


----------



## pinchelobster

Timing my lunch break -


----------



## Toolwatchmd

pinchelobster said:


> Timing my lunch break -
> View attachment 15984629


How is that book?


----------



## pinchelobster

Toolwatchmd said:


> How is that book?


So far - fantastic! Ishiguro is one of my favorite writers. I'm only about 1/4 of the way through, but I detect similar themes to some of his other work.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flighty7T34

My four Bundeswehr's... Left to Right... the Sinn 155 Japan Replica, the Sinn 155 Revolution "Dark Star", the Sinn 158 Bund and the original 1970's Heuer 1550 SG "3H". A lengthy article will soon be posted on the history of this Heuer/Sinn lineage.


----------



## Gprog

Flighty7T34 said:


> My four Bundeswehr's... Left to Right... the Sinn 155 Japan Replica, the Sinn 155 Revolution "Dark Star", the Sinn 158 Bund and the original 1970's Heuer 1550 SG "3H". A lengthy article will soon be posted on the history of this Heuer/Sinn lineage.
> View attachment 15985548


Looking forward to your article!


----------



## Gprog




----------



## npl_texas




----------



## Docrwm

Arrived moments ago from Topper in California. U1 Tegimented on bracelet (which was even perfectly sized for me)! Not a mark on it and I'm just amazed.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Really grateful for the water resistance on the U1 as I got caught in a rain storm earlier. I was putting that submarine steel through a real test.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

OkiFrog said:


> Just arrived! Sinn 356 Isetan LE, I'm totally enjoying this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool watch!
Mine says hi ;-)


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## neatokino

Back on the bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Make sure take your Sinn for a swim this summer!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## AndiS




----------



## djpharoah

^Lovely watch sir!


----------



## pegase747

How about this 856 :


----------



## AndiS




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 in San Clemente CA


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## ironcastle

White 104 on Gotland, Sweden.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Good news from the head quarters: My fully services EinsatzzZeitMesser2 3H will be back home tomorrow  
New battery, new oil.
Ready for the summer!


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

CameronL said:


> Definitely comes up in the "if you had one watch" conversations alot. Did you ever feel like the finish work on the exterior was lacking as much of their effort is in the movement? Or does it keep up with your others?


I have the Sinn 104 I in blue. Classy. Understated, yet still a bit flashy. And an absolute strap monster.


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Artblue2004

Had put the Jub in the WatchBox for the summer due to the lack of micro-adjust on the fine link&#8230;.until I got my hands on the 300L from Bonetto Cinturini. Loving the monochrome look, and the summer comfort!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Good news from the head quarters: My fully services EinsatzzZeitMesser2 3H will be back home tomorrow
> New battery, new oil.
> Ready for the summer!
> View attachment 15994453


Back from the dead&#8230;.
The original oil filled EZM ;-)


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

Sinn U1 B


----------



## Time Exposure

Ugh!
SO MANY SINN DIVERS, ONE AFTER ANOTHER!

I am pretending to wear a Sinn 756 DIAPAL chronograph today just because I am a Sinn chronograph fanatic.








I'm ACTUALLY wearing the same vintage IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic from Friday, trying to catch it from keeping perfect time. So far after five days, the IWC is running at +0.6 spd according to the highly scientific WatchTracker app and my highly unscientific reaction time. Kudos to Jack Freedman and staff at Superior Watch Service in Brooklyn!


----------



## Docrwm

Time Exposure said:


> Ugh!
> SO MANY SINN DIVERS, ONE AFTER ANOTHER!
> 
> I am pretending to wear a Sinn 756 DIAPAL chronograph today just because I am a Sinn chronograph fanatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ACTUALLY wearing the same vintage IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic from Friday, trying to catch it from keeping perfect time. So far after five days, the IWC is running at +0.6 spd according to the highly scientific WatchTracker app and my highly unscientific reaction time. Kudos to Jack Freedman and staff at Superior Watch Service in Brooklyn!


I'd wear my 757 if it weren't off getting papered at the spa in Pennsylvania


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## danielsallfix

My U1.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## pbubsy




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## duc

Good morning team:


----------



## Flighty7T34

My new Sinn 144 ST S Anniversary II hops on the wrist this week after being on the TimeGrapher and winder for about 6 weeks since arrival. Its worn on a Gas Gas Bones Horween near black leather Zulu. Keeping about -3 s/d on average over 6 positions... we shall see how it does on the wrist. Usually better... BTW my new (to me) Zenith Pilot Cronomaster Tipo CP-2 Bronze is screaming along at +/- 0 seconds per day... Is my first Zenith and I am very impressed.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

UTC&#8230;.


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## Time Exposure

Been wearing IWC most of the week. Really missed Sinn, so I had to&#8230;flyback!


----------



## pegase747

Still wearing this on a nice Waffle rubber strap.


----------



## nvrp813

Sinn U1 B on bracelet soaking up the summer sun


----------



## williamthewolf

nvrp813 said:


> Sinn U1 B on bracelet soaking up the summer sun


That blue is really nice. Is it slightly metallic or is that just the texture of the dial?


----------



## nvrp813

williamthewolf said:


> That blue is really nice. Is it slightly metallic or is that just the texture of the dial?


It's more of the dial texture. Here it is out of the sunlight.


----------



## williamthewolf

nvrp813 said:


> It's more of the dial texture. Here it is out of the sunlight.


That looks great. Totally different vibe to the U1 with that blue. Great choice.


----------



## pinchelobster

856 UTC on the Sinn textile strap.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## UOhrli




----------



## neatokino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## AndiS




----------



## duc

AndiS said:


>


Very sharp. I never realized how appealing that combination is until just now.


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Spring-Diver

Again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamthewolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

Was wearing something else, but inexplicably found myself reaching for......


----------



## AndiS

U2c


----------



## 5959HH

856I today


----------



## nvrp813

Side by side size comparison between Sinn U1 and 104


----------



## Time Exposure

Not another Sinn diver&#8230;not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## neatokino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

This afternoon I dropped by Timeless in Plano TX to buy a specific Seiko with which I was interested and noticed this Sinn 836I that I also came close to buying as it looked like new money! Since I was wearing my Sinn 856I, I decided to take a couple of comparative pictures with my iPhone 11 Pro Max. First time I'd ever seen an 836I up close.

I think the 836 is 43mm with 22mm lugs whereas my 856 is 40mm with 20mm lugs. Although both watches are superficially similar, my 856 is more of a tool watch with drilled lugs and copper sulphate capsule whereas the 836 is noticeably larger and dressier appearance than the 856.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Nice comparison photos 

The 836 is 43mm and 10.5mm thin. It also has brushed rhodium plated hands, plus a ETA 2892-2A under its hood The lack of drilled lugs is my only complaint with the 836.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens

One of the best Sinn ever made. (and I've had more than 10 models)


----------



## Mpower2002

I've had this on a single pass for a while, but I popped it back on the bracelet last night. I forgot how good it is, but I wish the clasp was a little smaller.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## webster126

Just arrived today! I will fiddle with the Sinn rubber strap later but just wanted to get it on the wrist and actually like the Grey silicon band with the steel bezel!


----------



## webster126

My Sinns. There's also a 356 acrylic in the watch box that needs service before being used back in rotation (2nd pic).


----------



## ACG

After much debate with myself I finally stumped up the money. Well worth it though resizing the bracelet will have to wait a few days


----------



## cwik




----------



## webster126

Looks like the last round of orders came in. Prob lots of peeps gonna be posting U50 pics here over the coming days/weeks.


----------



## Docrwm

webster126 said:


> Looks like the last round of orders came in. Prob lots of peeps gonna be posting U50 pics here over the coming days/weeks.


Lots of watches arrived apparently. Some new graphics at the site too. I was struck by this one in particular:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## cwik

webster126 said:


> Looks like the last round of orders came in. Prob lots of peeps gonna be posting U50 pics here over the coming days/weeks.


I waited 3 months for this one (U50-T) from watchbuys. In another thread, someone else waited 3 weeks for theirs and was part of the same round of orders. With a niche brand like Sinn in the States, I can't help but think the majority of buyers are on this forum. I suspect you're going to be _very_ correct.


----------



## Time Exposure

IBTD
(In before the divers)


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 all week 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

Just unpeeled the stickers on this 556i. After wearing the U1 for most of the summer my eyes need to adjust to the 38.5mm, 45.5mm L2L.


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## ACG




----------



## williamthewolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Time Exposure

Docrwm said:


> View attachment 16015003


Is this political commentary on Georgia Power? I see a bit less than half of the dial has power!


----------



## Docrwm

Time Exposure said:


> Is this political commentary on Georgia Power? I see a bit less than half of the dial has power!


ROFLMAO 🤣 No, merely a different light source that activated the lume come from stage left.


----------



## cwik




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday


----------



## AndiS

Sinn Military Type II


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Happy weekend!


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Time Exposure

Waiting for a table at my wife's favorite sushi buffet. Still wearing the 757 DIAPAL.
It's keeping perfect time. Maybe.


----------



## cwik




----------



## 5959HH

Spring-Diver said:


> Nice comparison photos
> 
> The 836 is 43mm and 10.5mm thin. It also has brushed rhodium plated hands, plus a ETA 2892-2A under its hood The lack of drilled lugs is my only complaint with the 836.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree with your assessment regarding the lack of drilled lugs in the 836. When I sized the Sinn bracelet I found that both removing and reattaching the bracelet from the watch head was for whatever reason infinitely more difficult than it should have been. Removing and reattaching the bracelet links was no more than a minor PITA, but dealing with the springbars was a major PITA. Plus I have all kinds of tools to do the job.


----------



## 5959HH

5959HH said:


> I completely agree with your assessment regarding the lack of drilled lugs in the 836. When I sized the Sinn bracelet I found that both removing and reattaching the bracelet from the watch head was for whatever reason infinitely more difficult than it should have been. Removing and reattaching the bracelet links was no more than a minor PITA, but dealing with the springbars was a major PITA. Plus I have all kinds of tools to do the job.


#Godfrey: HOWEVER mission accomplished (eventually).


----------



## Spring-Diver

The 9 all weekend


----------



## -Dan

Just got the new 104 on a new Hirsch Robby strap.









Couldn't help but get a new wedding band to match.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning  ️


----------



## williamthewolf

Fave summer combo right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Hey Sinn... how about the blue dial in a matte finish?? Love the matte!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

...how different ....depending on the incidence of light .....




































Sinn U1 DS, 500 pcs, sold out. If someone is still looking for one, in the german Sinn Forum ist still one available.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

Spring-Diver said:


> The 9 all weekend


You know, after wearing this for a few weeks, now going back to wearing the U50.. suddenly the U50 feels tiny!


----------



## giantBOB




----------



## berserkkw

U50 at the beach where it belongs


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Kenster21

Trying the Hirsch pure rubber white strap. Not sure I have the skin tone to pull it off but it's nice. Happy Dienstag!


----------



## Lugan

Fresh from Watchbuys, here's my new beater/GADA, an 857 non-UTC on my 56mm wide wrist. Perfect fit for me, and great first impression all around. This one includes the improved Sellita 300 movement with supposedly 56 hours PR. Manual wind action is definitely lighter and smoother than the 200s I have used, and hopefully less risky. Watch is on my right wrist because my left is in a cast currently.


----------



## Calumets

Off the bracelet for now.


----------



## Docrwm

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16025231
> 
> 
> Off the bracelet for now.


That's kinda funky. Is that a NATO or a standard attachment strap?


----------



## Calumets

Docrwm said:


> That's kinda funky. Is that a NATO or a standard attachment strap?


It's a single pass strap from here: BLACKBAY ADJUSTABLE They model them on the excellent (but weirdly wrong width) Tudor nato styles, of which I already have two. To be honest, crappy buckle aside, they are a pretty good copy, and they are the width they say they are. This is it alongside my Tudors on their OEM versions (note the gaps on the Tudor spring bars):


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

giantBOB said:


> View attachment 16022742


I like that orange strap on the watch. Something for me to consider. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cwik




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

New battery and oil change for my EZM2 3H tritium diver
This should run hopefully for 7 years or more again


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

first beach trip of the year


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

Thursday casual dress-down. Hope this qualifies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dondiletante




----------



## Flighty7T34

Sinn 103 St Sa E limited edition 1 of 300. +.57 seconds per day on the wrist! Valjoux 7750. On Sinn Brown Antique leather strap. Faux aged lume... Classic


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Time Exposure

Not that anyone cares, but I like everything I see on this thread. But I only click the LIKE button for chronographs, which I love!
But DANG! If I ever go to the diver side, it will certainly be a Sinn.


----------



## Docrwm

Time Exposure said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I like everything I see on this thread. But I only click the LIKE button for chronographs, which I love!
> But DANG! If I ever go to the diver side, it will certainly be a Sinn.


Remember, most Sinn Chronos ARE divers too..........


----------



## Flighty7T34

Ok, so I must confess as well.... I almost NEVER give a like to the U1... unless it is a blue. Just do not like the watch at all. So there... ya go.... jus me being' me....


----------



## Time Exposure

Confession Session!
As for chronograph divers, I secretly desire a U1000/EZM6. 1000 meter depth rating, and the pushers work at depth. Just for bragging rights mind you. Not a fan of 1000 meters of water pressure as it (ahem) affects my ability to engage the chronograph.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## EQBR

Neither a medical responder, firefighter, commando, pilot nor a diver, but I love the EZM series!


----------



## nimzotech

My first Sinn is the 556 A RS. The most legible dial out my collection.








The Explorer-like 12, 3, 6 and 9 hour markers is what attracted me to this watch. The red second hand was just an added bonus.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nimzotech

EQBR said:


> Neither a medical responder, firefighter, commando, pilot nor a diver, but I love the EZM series!


Sweet collection!
Out of your EZMs, what are your top 3?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## EQBR

nimzotech said:


> Sweet collection!
> Out of your EZMs, what are your top 3?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Thanks nimzotech! I'd say, EZM1.1, EZM7 and U2 (EZM5) are my top 3!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

EQBR said:


> Neither a medical responder, firefighter, commando, pilot nor a diver, but I love the EZM series!


Wow, great collection. Welcome aboard!


----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 836 today


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday


----------



## Time Exposure

Sinn EZM 10 (my Number One Sinn), reporting for duty for a long vacation weekend .


----------



## nimzotech

Again 556A










Lookee here all ducks lined up.

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nimzotech

EQBR said:


> Thanks nimzotech! I'd say, EZM1.1, EZM7 and U2 (EZM5) are my top 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having a 7" inch, I am uncertain how an EZM would fit my wrist.

If it is not too much trouble - 
Mind posting the EZM 7 on your wrist along with the EZM 3? For reference please provide your wrist size.

Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

My EZM 12 daily driver during the pandemic while acting as a caregiver. My ward and I have now both been vaccinated, and now am enjoying my vacation and a chance to wear it on a strap for a change...

For those of you about to ask for wrist width, I'm about 6 1/2 - 6 3/4 and am including a shot of my 104 BI for reference.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Mister Lamb

Just starting my night shift at the power plant with my U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B for the weekend


----------



## webster126

Making dinner happy Saturday!


----------



## EQBR

nimzotech said:


> Having a 7" inch, I am uncertain how an EZM would fit my wrist.
> 
> If it is not too much trouble -
> Mind posting the EZM 7 on your wrist along with the EZM 3? For reference please provide your wrist size.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.




















Here you go! My wrist is approx 16.5cm or 6.5 inches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

EQBR said:


> Here you go! My wrist is approx 16.5cm or 6.5 inches.


Thanks for obliging.
The EZMs do not look too big even on a wrist < 7".

Looks great  
Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Littlefield

I love on the U1 that the "Made in Germany" is so stealthy..


----------



## williamthewolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## nimzotech

Something about all things analogue is intriguing.


















Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## adryens




----------



## polishammer

U1 and lamb go well together&#8230;


----------



## ceebee

Waiting for my overnighted U50 S on bracelet from Watchbuys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sinn 104 Automatik









I spot a squirrel  


















Can you spot it too?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ACG




----------



## 5959HH

836 today


----------



## ceebee

New one still on the wrist after 4 days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Docrwm

Back to SS today.


----------



## hietsukka

Took my 556i to an air show yesterday

Eurofighter typhoon

















F-35


















There was also a Saab Gripen









Couldn't really get any good shots of the sky with my phone but here is one of the decent ones, Patrouille de France


----------



## polishammer

nimzotech said:


> Sinn 104 Automatik
> 
> I spot a squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spot it too?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Love the color of you Boxer. Brindle or Reverse Brindle FTW!


----------



## DaveandStu

ceebee said:


> New one still on the wrist after 4 days
> 
> View attachment 16044099
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ripper strap Chris,
Where is best to order?
I'll need it in Australia is it Velcro adjust??
Nice new one mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

That seemed to be a decent show, watched some bits afterwards from HS. That french group was awesome! 



hietsukka said:


> Couldn't really get any good shots of the sky with my phone but here is one of the decent ones, Patrouille de France


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## ceebee

DaveandStu said:


> Ripper strap Chris,
> Where is best to order?
> I'll need it in Australia is it Velcro adjust??
> Nice new one mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Hi Dave,
Never got a notice you replied. It is from Amazon. Very inexpensive, but I love Velcro to adjust as necessary. Funny, 3K watch and a cheap strap. I also got the same one in all black.


----------



## ceebee

Just made a switch. I like them them both partial to Velcro



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## A_h_r_m_s

Just picked up this new member of my collection, and dropped it off for fresh service before some deserved wrist time.


----------



## Doulos Christos

😎


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Did some national park hiking with the U50


----------



## nimzotech

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Did some national park hiking with the U50
> View attachment 16047087


Excellent!

Great shot and awesome submarine/tank watch for the occasion.

Which park is that with the lake?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nimzotech

A_h_r_m_s said:


> Just picked up this new member of my collection, and dropped it off for fresh service before some deserved wrist time.


Simply Stunning 

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## williamthewolf

Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Newcomer. Its a substantial watch and appears to be right at the limit of what my wrist can reasonably accommodate:


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

nimzotech said:


> Which park is that with the lake?


Rocky Mountains National Park in Colorado. Bierstadt lake, there was actually a moose in that photo that was out of focus









love to see all these Sinns outdoors!


----------



## nimzotech

Sinners,

Friendly reminder to DIE on Tuesdays.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Time Exposure

756 DIAPAL


----------



## nimzotech

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Rocky Mountains National Park in Colorado. Bierstadt lake, there was actually a moose in that photo that was out of focus
> View attachment 16050142
> 
> 
> love to see all these Sinns outdoors!


Funny the Moose looks like an .

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats Dave 🔥🤙🍻


Doulos Christos said:


> 😎
> View attachment 16047029
> View attachment 16047032


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Flighty7T34

One of my personal favorites and perhaps my third Sinn... the Sinn 956 Ralley Chronograph with dual Tachy internal bezel and the power reserve gauge. Got some age to it and is it now running a tad slow at -19 s/d so I feel that it is about time for it to visit RGM for a service and adjustment. Shown on a Sinn brown leather strap.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyGuyx

Roadking1102 said:


> Sinn U1 SE on single pass olive leather nato. Really like this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! could you tell me what wrist size you have? looking of picking up the same watch. do you find the watch comfortable? Thanks!


----------



## nimzotech

Sinn 856 I LE








It never gets tired.

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Time Exposure

EZM 1.1, reflecting&#8230;


----------



## DRWWE

My U1:


----------



## RyGuyx

DRWWE said:


> My U1:


What size wrist are you?


----------



## RyGuyx

duc said:


> Newcomer. Its a substantial watch and appears to be right at the limit of what my wrist can reasonably accommodate:
> 
> View attachment 16048103


Whats your wrist size?


----------



## duc

RyGuyx said:


> Whats your wrist size?


7.7" (19.6cm). My wrist is square-ish rather than flatish.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday
356 UTC


----------



## RyGuyx

RyGuyx said:


> Whats your wrist size?


Thank you ! will probably have to settle for something smaller and lighter


----------



## jgdill

This just in. Works well with the isofranes.


----------



## DRWWE

RyGuyx said:


> What size wrist are you?


7.5 inch wrist


----------



## Landocleveland

903


----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist........after a long hiatus!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Toolwatchmd

Digging the blue (knockoff) Isofrane with the gray scale on this one.


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## franksf

Vintage one in the woods...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

Added the first Sinn to my collection. Had balked at a couple earlier this year and missed out. This one came up reasonably priced so I jumped on it!


----------



## Docrwm

Philliphas said:


> Added the first Sinn to my collection. Had balked at a couple earlier this year and missed out. This one came up reasonably priced so I jumped on it!
> 
> View attachment 16062394


Congratulations, that's a great model to start with


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dondiletante

Quick phone shot:


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Coffee anyone?








Tritium EZM2 3H


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## Time Exposure

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Coffee anyone?
> View attachment 16064515
> 
> Tritium EZM2 3H


One of the very few quartz watches that make me go, yeah, I could rock that and love it...


----------



## Relo60

Check in time 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## rbaikal211

...finally delivered today!


----------



## Docrwm

rbaikal211 said:


> ...finally delivered today!
> 
> View attachment 16066385


Congratulations! Very nice choice.


----------



## ACG

Finally sized the bracelet on this


----------



## Artblue2004

Relo60 said:


> Check in time
> 
> View attachment 16066113
> View attachment 16066119
> View attachment 16066120


Dang! I am not usually a faux-tina fan, but with the blue it is just so nice!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Time Exposure said:


> One of the very few quartz watches that make me go, yeah, I could rock that and love it...


Thanks!
I wear it with joy. Such a nice innovative watch, considering this one is about 20 years old. Although this oil filled watch may be quite an invention at the time, the battery change is no fun and probably not fully thought through back in the days how to service this. Just got mine done in Frankfurt and Sinn did a really nice job (they swapped some tritium hands I provided from another watch), but it is expensive and takes along time. Still cheaper than my overhaul of my 356 UTC though ;-).
Because of the oil, and the dial layout/color combo, it is very easy to tell the time. Actually best of all my watches.


----------



## cwik




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Caught my U50 at the perfect time today


----------



## RobFrost

Just took possession of this beautiful U50-T last week and haven't taken it off since. What a perfect size for my small wrist...I love it!


----------



## neatokino

RobFrost said:


> Just took possession of this beautiful U50-T last week and haven't taken it off since. What a perfect size for my small wrist...I love it!
> View attachment 16066911


Enjoy your new watch! I have the same model and love it on the bracelet&#8230; and all the other straps I've tried on it. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

This one again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## berserkkw

Just got a UX!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 836 one more day.


----------



## 5959HH

Appears the U50 is getting a great deal of traction these days.


----------



## hietsukka

Took my Sinn to a football match today. Kups - Union Berlin


----------



## UOhrli




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

UOhrli said:


> View attachment 16069924


Nice and rare!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday with a Sinn 103 handwound from around 1993


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Relo60

Act II, Sinn 2😁. Happy Friday folks 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## nvrp813

Sinn EZM 3 on bracelet


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## AndiS




----------



## The Elf

Sunday coffee









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## jgdill




----------



## cremebrulee




----------



## Regulateur

556 I RS










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

Spring-Diver said:


>


God do I love this watch.. wear it in good health Sir!


----------



## Commandercody66




----------



## nimzotech

Back on the 104 track.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Why do you take your watch off when you eat?

Just being nosey and if it is none of my business just tell me so..



Commandercody66 said:


> View attachment 16077190
> 
> View attachment 16077191
> 
> View attachment 16077192


----------



## Spring-Diver

berserkkw said:


> God do I love this watch.. wear it in good health Sir!


Thank you  It's my favorite Sinn diver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Sinn UX SDR on Erikas strap


----------



## Bruno28

103 Ti IFR









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Doctor D.

856 B-Uhr on a strap from Steveostrap.


----------



## fiskadoro

U50 today


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Flighty7T34

One of my favorite Sinn's... the EZM 10 Testaf. Smiles all week with this lume monster on the wrist.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jgdill




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Calumets




----------



## canary301




----------



## AndiS




----------



## eblackmo

G dog.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

656


----------



## williamthewolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Time-Machines

I don’t have a sinn… but these pics make me want one so bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Wore my trust 556A on a work trip this weekend.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Spring-Diver

Again 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

Have these 2 and the blue on the way...the MOP also, but that is months out....


----------



## masqueman

Maybe something a little different&#8230;


----------



## Time Exposure

masqueman said:


> Maybe something a little different&#8230;


Classic! Love the color of the markers&#8230;
I'm such a nut for chronographs that I get excited when someone "upsets" the parade of Sinn divers. And I don't dislike divers. In fact, if I did like divers, I would LOVE Sinn divers. But MAN! I crave chronograph pics when I get a notification that a new post was made&#8230;
Can't share my picture today, because I'm still wearing a non-Sinn chronograph. So check THAT thread!


----------



## ceebee

Still a little dark out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

656 on duty today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

836 today


----------



## dondiletante

jam karet said:


> 656 on duty today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a gorgeous model&#8230; wish they had never discontinued it&#8230;


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

One more day before something else.


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Mittwoch!

104 on olive drab canvas.


















Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## fiskadoro

104 St Sa A B E


----------



## Roadking1102

RyGuyx said:


> Hey! could you tell me what wrist size you have? looking of picking up the same watch. do you find the watch comfortable? Thanks!


I have 7" wrist and no issues at all. Very comfortable, had a U1 professional too. Miss them both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Switched from 836 to 856 today


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Yoohoo! 
#fliegerfriday again


----------



## shyich03

just came in today


----------



## Acenr

sinn 556i rs


----------



## Radharc

Quick road trip for labor day. Brought my 6096 and my 856.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Radharc said:


> Quick road trip for labor day. Brought my 6096 and my 856.
> 
> View attachment 16102038


Not many Sinn dress watches shown here (to bad) - this is a beauty!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

EZM2 HYDRO


----------



## Rodentman

I have these 3 now, and the 2 MOP's are on order. The 556 black is due 8 Sep and the white U50 several months hence. I am impressed with their value, build quality and accuracy. As a buyer of much more expensive watches, I find these a welcome change and addition to my collection.


----------



## AwatchS

104 A on a Hirsch Tiger strap. Love this type of strap, also have a black/red Robby.


----------



## dondiletante

Hello! Could anyone throw in any suggestions on how to remove/reinstall the regular h-link bracelet without marring a non-tegimented case? I fear the trusty Bergeon 6767-F might not be enough…

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Time Exposure

dondiletante said:


> Hello! Could anyone throw in any suggestions on how to remove/reinstall the regular h-link bracelet without marring a non-tegimented case? I fear the trusty Bergeon 6767-F might not be enough&#8230;
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Tape off the area that you are concerned about marring, or search dental floss spring bar removal. Never tried the latter, but maybe it works for you.


----------



## Doulos Christos

😎


----------



## achilles

Taken yesterday. Just purchased this piece from the AD with overnight shipping. Very excited about this one as it checks all my boxes for a daily wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Almost ready


----------



## Doctor D.

My old 756 today.
Feels safe


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

Recent visit to my daughter at college ....at the beach


----------



## 5277

Called "Albert" my exit-watch and diy project.Made from parts of 5 different models.
But 100% Helmut Sinn GmbH.Now white date wheel.Old Sinn watches
from Helmut`s early time have this detail.


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Doctor D.

UX SDR on a Isofrane strap


----------



## Time4Playnow

U1ST


----------



## Time Exposure

EZM 10


----------



## cwik




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## KANESTER

Just arrived from Japan this evening. Collecting watches for 20 years, but my first Sinn. Love it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## marklubb




----------



## psweeting

403 arrived yesterday. Needs an oil top-up


----------



## Rodentman

I ordered this strap from Vintager for my new 556i MOP. He will make it thinner than his normal "Panerai thickness" and narrow the keepers. This particular leather is soft and I think it will look good on with the MOP dial. I also got the Sinn black leather strap from WB as I don't care for the stock strap.


----------



## Time Exposure

psweeting said:


> 403 arrived yesterday. Needs an oil top-up


Leave it! And make up a story to freak people out!
"Things got out of hand at a nude Twister party, and the watch drowned in baby oil. Still works!"


----------



## Spring-Diver

Fits like a glove 










Have a great weekend


----------



## Rodentman

You can top off that oil yourself:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## AwatchS

Couldn't get a shot that included a Ruby Throated hummer.


----------



## drmdwebb

New (to me) U2 W:


----------



## Sublimekickscan

drmdwebb said:


> New (to me) U2 W:
> View attachment 16113266


BWV 995!








Cheers, from my happy place to yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

My 757UTC is back from the RGM Spa!


----------



## nimzotech

Rodentman said:


> You can top off that oil yourself:
> 
> View attachment 16113110
> 
> 
> View attachment 16113113




Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Docrwm said:


> My 757UTC is back from the RGM Spa!
> View attachment 16113862


Glad you got your watch back and hope the service was to your expectations.
dP


----------



## drmdwebb

Sublimekickscan said:


> BWV 995!
> Cheers, from my happy place to yours
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fellow guitarist!


----------



## Flighty7T34

A little late in this post but anyhow, here is a new to me Sinn 910 SRS "flyback" chronograph on Sinn OEM leather strap. Really comfortable to wear for sure. Near perfect Sinn other than the fact that there is no lume on this dress watch... but hey... you cannot have it all. Was keeping +4.7 seconds per day during a seven day bench test on average in the various positions at half wound.


----------



## Summydad1

My only Sinn. Very well built and solid.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Neiko0501

One of my favorites..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

Dan Pierce said:


> Glad you got your watch back and hope the service was to your expectations.
> dP


Thanks. Yes, everything seems like new.


----------



## jaychung

Sublimekickscan said:


> BWV 995!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, from my happy place to yours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I thought I'm the only one wearing Sinn while playing Bach on a classical guitar! Working on BWV998&#8230;


----------



## Sublimekickscan

jaychung said:


> And I thought I'm the only one wearing Sinn while playing Bach on a classical guitar! Working on BWV998&#8230;


Love that one! It was one of my audition pieces for grad school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning Team!


----------



## kyledemo

Suit, tie, and&#8230; U50? Why not!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

A great afternoon in the DC area!


----------



## pinchelobster

The weather's cooling off, so the U1-T SDR is back on the bracelet.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Finally, after some travelling it finally arrived.
And how appropriate, the delivery man ringed the door last Friday to hand over me a box with a Flieger.
An not any Flieger:
A hand wound (Valjoux 7760) Sinn 103 from around 1992/1993.
Full tritium of course, plexi, and what I especially like about this one: no day.
Thanks John for making this work!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

pinchelobster said:


> The weather's cooling off, so the U1-T SDR is back on the bracelet.
> View attachment 16119161


Is that the lighting/reflection or is there something wrong with your seconds hand?


----------



## pinchelobster

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Is that the lighting/reflection or is there something wrong with your seconds hand?


The red parts of the hands are glossy. that is a reflection.


----------



## kyledemo

pinchelobster said:


> The red parts of the hands are glossy. that is a reflection.


It kind of looks like&#8230;..

A crustacean pincher  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Rodentman said:


> You can top off that oil yourself:
> 
> View attachment 16113110
> 
> 
> View attachment 16113113


Luckily, no need. Contacted Sinn via the UK service partner and they are going to do it for free as it's just out of their 2 year service warranty. Happy days.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Flying with the EZM 10 this trip.


----------



## isgrb

Finally back on the wrist after a long summer vacation to Frankfurt


----------



## cremebrulee

New acquisition, my second Sinn


----------



## Summydad1

cremebrulee said:


> New acquisition, my second Sinn
> View attachment 16121574


Nice! Clean design.


----------



## masqueman




----------



## Time Exposure

Loving all the EZM 10 pics! I just cleaned and retired mine to the safe. Been wearing this since yesterday.


----------



## zen123

My three favourite Sinns









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Rodentman

Received the bracelet today for 556i mop...


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## nimzotech

It arrived earlier this afternoon&#8230;









It's running about 3 minutes fast since I set it hour and half ago.

Is this normal for a brand new watch?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Time Exposure

nimzotech said:


> It arrived earlier this afternoon&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's running about 3 minutes fast since I set it hour and half ago.
> 
> Is this normal for a brand new watch?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Seriously?
No.
Likely magnetized. Get it demagnetized by a watchmaker, or use your own $15 demagnetizer, then let us know how it runs.


----------



## nimzotech

Time Exposure said:


> Seriously?
> No.
> Likely magnetized. Get it demagnetized by a watchmaker, or use your own $15 demagnetizer, then let us know how it runs.


Just find it concerning given the Sinn Specifications:

Special characteristics
Description
Technical details
Mechanical Movement
SW 510
Self-winding mechanism
27 bearing jewels
28,800 semi-oscillations per hour
Seconds stop function
*Anti-magnetic as per DIN 8309*

Not to mention it literally came out if the box when I set it.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.[/b]


----------



## Time Exposure

nimzotech said:


> *Anti-magnetic as per DIN 8309*


4,800 A/m. 
Good for most circumstances.
Sinn 757, for example, is protected up to 80,000 A/m like a Rolex Milgauss.
I read lots of stories here about how watches got magnetized during shipping, so must not be that uncommon. Sure makes you wonder though&#8230;what the heck exerted THAT MUCH magnetic interference?

Edit: &#8230;and we're still not certain magnetization is the issue!


----------



## nimzotech

Time Exposure said:


> 4,800 A/m.
> Good for most circumstances.
> Sinn 757, for example, is protected up to 80,000 A/m like a Rolex Milgauss.
> I read lots of stories here about how watches got magnetized during shipping, so must not be that uncommon. Sure makes you wonder though&#8230;what the heck exerted THAT MUCH magnetic interference?
> 
> Edit: &#8230;and we're still not certain magnetization is the issue!


Thank you for your input.

I just verified the watch is in fact magnetized:









I'll try the $15 Amazon demagnetizer when it arrives tomorrow. Lets hope it is only that.

It is a gorgeous piece though.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Time Exposure

nimzotech said:


> It is a gorgeous piece though.


I'll second that! And third. And&#8230;!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

nimzotech said:


> It is a gorgeous piece though.


That 103 12 is indeed beautiful! Hope you will get that 3 minutes fast resolved soon.
Although I have very good experience with Sinn customer service, getting the watch back and forth is such a hassle.

How is that strap? I was looking at the Sinn website to buy it for my vintage 103, but could not find it as an aftersale item&#8230;.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Happy #fliegerfriday !








Sinn 356 UTC


----------



## nimzotech

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> That 103 12 is indeed beautiful! Hope you will get that 3 minutes fast resolved soon.
> Although I have very good experience with Sinn customer service, getting the watch back and forth is such a hassle.
> 
> How is that strap? I was looking at the Sinn website to buy it for my vintage 103, but could not find it as an aftersale item&#8230;.


The pigskin is the softest thing to the touch and have as a strap. The photos do not do it justice. It actually is a very subtle dark green and comes off black in many settings. 

Those 3 minutes fast in 1.5 hrs equate to 45 mins fast in a given 24 hr period.

I'll demagnetize later today.
Holding my thumbs.

Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## dondiletante

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Happy #fliegerfriday !
> View attachment 16126424
> 
> Sinn 356 UTC


What a beauty&#8230; another unreasonably discontinued Sinn ?


----------



## dondiletante

nimzotech said:


> The pigskin is the softest thing to the touch and have as a strap. The photos do not do it justice. It actually is a very subtle dark green and comes off black in many settings.
> 
> Those 3 minutes fast in 1.5 hrs equate to 45 mins fast in a given 24 hr period.
> 
> I'll demagnetize later today.
> Holding my thumbs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Congrats on the new piece, it's stunning!

Sinn has made/commissioned some great straps through the years (shark skin, Di-Modell, etc.) and I've seen them praised in more than one occasion by Tim Mosso in his reviews. Good to see they keep delivering!

On the same note, has anyone experienced or can recommend the _*cowhide; black, contrasting seam white *_? I'm looking to purchase it for my 556 I.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## banie01

Doulos Christos said:


> View attachment 16128663


Snap! I do have the 069/150 too so there's that 









Sent from my Redmi K30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree

downer said:


> Here's my one and only (so far) Sinn - the 358 jubilaum on a Hirsch Heavy calf.


that is a looker wow


----------



## danielsallfix

Matching germans today.


----------



## Calumets

Corrosion...


----------



## gmgSR50

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Finally, after some travelling it finally arrived.
> And how appropriate, the delivery man ringed the door last Friday to hand over me a box with a Flieger.
> An not any Flieger:
> A hand wound (Valjoux 7760) Sinn 103 from around 1992/1993.
> Full tritium of course, plexi, and what I especially like about this one: no day.
> Thanks John for making this work!
> 
> View attachment 16119181
> 
> 
> View attachment 16119182
> 
> 
> View attachment 16119183


Congrats, love this model!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Calumets said:


> Corrosion...
> View attachment 16130542


The spikes in that chunk of wood remind me of the hollow rivets of my EZM 10 bracelet when I would only wash it a few times a year. Sinn (via Watch Buys) set me straight about cleaning and drying thoroughly with greater frequency. Now I don't anticipate any issues since I clean it and dry it after every couple of weeks wearing it. When I get a chance, I'll hook up the hard drive with my old pictures on it and share pics of the corroded hollow rivet since I seem to be posting about it too much recently.

Bear in mind that, after two failures, I still ordered a replacement. The watch is that awesome. The EZM 1.1 I'm wearing today is a close second. Just for kicks I have it on a canvas strap from Dan Barr, proprietor of RedRockStraps (Etsy shop). Highly recommended by the way. And for the record, the strap is a 21 mm size made for a different watch. The EZM 1.1 has 22 mm lugs, and there's just a hint of spring bar showing- a "Sinn" among many WIS.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## jgdill

EZM9


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## Watch Free Fall

🤙


----------



## Rodentman

I finally got a better photo of my 556i MOP....


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

nimzotech said:


> Those 3 minutes fast in 1.5 hrs equate to 45 mins fast in a given 24 hr period.
> 
> I'll demagnetize later today.
> Holding my thumbs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


I wonder how it went.


----------



## jam karet

zen123 said:


> My three favourite Sinns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


May I ask where you purchased Velcro strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

The $15 demagnetizer is one of the most useful tools to go with my watch collection. Others being the Bergeon spring bar tool and an automatic watch winder.










Last Friday was the first time for me using the demagnetizer. I followed the hodinkee demagnetizing article along with a few tube videos.

At first try - the 103 was still magnetized. 2nd try still no go. It took me at least 7 rounds of demagnetizing to be successful. I think my initial inexperience with the demagnetizer along with the larger dimensions of the watch played a big part in the handful of demagnetizing rounds.

The 103 model 12 classic is now demagnetized and running about 7 seconds fast over 2 days.










Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Bear1845




----------



## biglove

My current four. More coming next year.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Palettj

nimzotech said:


> The $15 demagnetizer is one of the most useful tools to go with my watch collection. Others being the Bergeon spring bar tool and an automatic watch winder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday was the first time for me using the demagnetizer. I followed the hodinkee demagnetizing article along with a few tube videos.
> 
> At first try - the 103 was still magnetized. 2nd try still no go. It took me at least 7 rounds of demagnetizing to be successful. I think my initial inexperience with the demagnetizer along with the larger dimensions of the watch played a big part in the handful of demagnetizing rounds.
> 
> The 103 model 12 classic is now demagnetized and running about 7 seconds fast over 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


How did that brand new 103 get magnetized?


----------



## Docrwm

Really enjoying having my 757UTC back from the RGM Spa!!


----------



## danielsallfix

Divewatch in the forrest getting mushrooms, (chanterelles)


----------



## nimzotech

Palettj said:


> How did that brand new 103 get magnetized?


Good question. Had to be during shipping. I am speculating it had to be a really strong magnetic field to magnetize the watch to such a high degree.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## kjc28

biglove said:


> My current four. More coming next year.
> 
> View attachment 16134915
> View attachment 16134916
> View attachment 16134917
> View attachment 16134918


I hadn't seen that one second from the top before. Very nice!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

New strap from Vintager just arrived for my 556 i MOP...


----------



## nimzotech

Felt the urge to return to the minimalistic piece.









Oh, and Cheers of course .

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Spunwell

danielsallfix said:


> Divewatch in the forrest getting mushrooms, (chanterelles)
> View attachment 16135907


Man that's cool, my dad picks those every year and we have some fine meals.


----------



## Mpower2002

Finally cooling down enough here in the south to put my favorite strap on the Sinn.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

It almost matches the wheel in my M3.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Palettj

nimzotech said:


> Good question. Had to be during shipping. I am speculating it had to be a really strong magnetic field to magnetize the watch to such a high degree.
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


I read you demagnetized it yourself, will you contact Watchbuys to have it looked at under warranty? I'm trying to put myself in your shoes for what I would do. I bought a 756 from them in 2015 that had to go back to Germany to get regulated.


----------



## Flighty7T34

First time in the rotation, the U50-T. Keeping +4.3 seconds per day in 6 positions.


----------



## thedonn007




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Docrwm

Swapped out from my 757UTC To my U1T this afternoon.


----------



## Time Exposure

Same watch, different strap. Not enough chronograph love here. Admittedly, I can't get enough chronograph love, plus the non-chronograph Sinns here are among the coolest non-chronographs ANYWHERE!








Hmm&#8230;very orange-ish. Might slap this on the EZM 10 next week&#8230;


----------



## nimzotech

@Palettj ;

One can only imagine how disheartening it was to 
excitedly open a brand new limited edition watch only to find it was running out of specification.

I contacted the AD the moment I noticed the watch running fast. What got me more upset was they at first advised me to wait for three days to observe it. Of course if you know their terms and conditions for return, one can not return it after three days.

I knew this along with the fact the watch had sold out. The service would have taken approximately six weeks in the U.S.
Watch-buys did suggest I try demagnetizing it with the $15 de-magnetizer.

Fellow Sinner also suggested I do same. So I did.
After the handful of demagnetizing rounds the watch is running great. It has a 3-year warranty, so I'll keep an eye on it.

It's a great watch and I love my fatty ;-).









How long did your Germany Service take?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## thedonn007




----------



## BHWookie11

Just picked up new leather straps from watchbuys, I love how thick and nice the leather is!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## kyledemo

My new daily. Absolute pleasure to wear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Makken




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## dondiletante

BHWookie11 said:


> Just picked up new leather straps from watchbuys, I love how thick and nice the leather is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]


Great pairing! Just picked the same one for my 556 I. The most attractive strap they offer (along with the Chronissimo) for their pilot's watches imho, I wonder who's the supplier.

Are you satisfied with it so far?


----------



## BHWookie11

dondiletante said:


> Great pairing! Just picked the same one for my 556 I. The most attractive strap they offer (along with the Chronissimo) for their pilot's watches imho, I wonder who's the supplier.
> 
> Are you satisfied with it so far?


Yes, I want the Chronissimo too, but I don't see it in 20mm. It's great so far, just need to break it in more, but very comfortable so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

556 Jubiläum


----------



## dondiletante

BHWookie11 said:


> Yes, I want the Chronissimo too, but I don't see it in 20mm. It's great so far, just need to break it in more, but very comfortable so far!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response! If you want the OEM version you could always contact Sinn, for the Di Modell one I've seen a few in 20 mm around. And great to hear that! I believe it compliments the watch's aesthetic very nicely, will post pictures as soon as it arrives.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Back on the fine link.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rodentman

I just received this Sinn rubber strap for my U1T:


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## nimzotech

Model 12 reporting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## ACG




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Docrwm

New camera. So the first photos are of……


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Toolwatchmd

Did I commit a watch sin when I put a leather strap on my Sinn? (Sorry, I couldn’t resist the dad pun)


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## benjamin831




----------



## parachrom1

Classic desk diving watch for a day at the office. Sinn U1 (fully tegimented)

Cheers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

836 today


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Watch Free Fall

🤙


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## kyledemo




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## kusaioyaji

parachrom1 said:


> Classic desk diving watch for a day at the office. Sinn U1 (fully tegimented)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed that your link connection at the 6 o'clock position seems to be "popped" out. Mine on my 2011 U1-T does the same, but only when the bracelet is moved a certain way. Does your link freely swing in and out?


----------



## parachrom1

kusaioyaji said:


> I noticed that your link connection at the 6 o'clock position seems to be "popped" out. Mine on my 2011 U1-T does the same, but only when the bracelet is moved a certain way. Does your link freely swing in and out?


It looks popped out but it’s not. It may be the angle of the picture. It’s sticks out in some occasions but moves freely and doesn’t bother me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dukerules

I don’t normally do this kind of thing, but just feeling the need to wear leather now that it’s October.


----------



## cheu_f50

From a few days ago.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

I've never really noticed, but the dial seems to be a bit scratched up....


----------



## martin_blank

The tooliest tool watch there is.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

104 today.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Digging the size though my wrist is only 6.7”.
Fits and feels better than the U1 or U2.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## unsub073




----------



## nimzotech




----------



## Doctrinaire

SWilly67 said:


> I've never really noticed, but the dial seems to be a bit scratched up....


Oh I do say! That looks like it underwent quite a scuffle. 

Haha take it to a local jewlers and see if they can fix it. And wait for them to realize it was made that way


----------



## Flighty7T34

So this week the fairly rare Sinn 103 Limited Die Zeit Titanium is on the wrist. On a Sinn antique leather side stitched strap.


----------



## Doctrinaire

Flighty7T34 said:


> So this week the fairly rare Sinn 103 Limited Die Zeit Titanium is on the wrist. On a Sinn antique leather side stitched strap.
> View attachment 16167080


Nice piece! I've seen that before in Sinn's archive but never came across a picture anywhere. Guinand's series 40-red is closest I've seen to that. _Coughs_ (thinner too)


----------



## johnnylarue




----------



## Time Exposure

johnnylarue said:


> View attachment 16167313


Looks more like a Tutima than a Sinn! I love these funky cases, and I use “funky” as a high compliment.


----------



## Spring-Diver

It’s been all week with the 9











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnylarue

Time Exposure said:


> Looks more like a Tutima than a Sinn! I love these funky cases, and I use “funky” as a high compliment.


Yeah, I absolutely love the Tutima 798 case shape shrunken down like this. It feels like a stone smoothed by an ocean… on Mars. 😂


----------



## Kenster21

New suede shoes.


----------



## WDSub




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## nimzotech

johnnylarue said:


> Yeah, I absolutely love the Tutima 798 case shape shrunken down like this. It feels like a stone smoothed by an ocean… on Mars.





johnnylarue said:


> View attachment 16167313


Thread “Show Your Sinn”
Bell & Ross pictured; Please advise…


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Toolwatchmd

nimzotech said:


> Thread “Show Your Sinn”
> Bell & Ross pictured; Please advise…
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Some of the early Bell & Ross models were made by Sinn. Although, I thought many of those models had “by Sinn” printed on the dial.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

nimzotech said:


>


Which model is this?


----------



## nimzotech

Tom Littlefield said:


> Which model is this?


Looking through the sapphire crystal caseback of the 103 classic .model 12


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## johnnylarue

nimzotech said:


> Thread “Show Your Sinn”
> Bell & Ross pictured; Please advise…
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


I thought I got off easy with that post! 😂 

All of B&R’s early watches (pre-“Big Square” era) were manufactured by Sinn, and their first several (ie Space 1, Space 2, Military Chronograph, etc.) were literally just Sinn rebadges. To my knowledge, Sinn wasn’t actively producing their own 140/2, 144 and 157 chronos while these rebadged watches were being sold, so theoretically we have B&R to thank for keeping those models alive during the 90s. (But don’t quote me on that.)

This watch, the Space 3, was actually B&R’s first original in-house chronograph design, building on the legacy of those classic Sinn watches—albeit with obvious nods to the aforementioned Tutima and the symmetrical 90s IWC/Porsche Design chronograph. It’s among the last models Sinn built for them before they went their separate ways.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

johnnylarue said:


> I thought I got off easy with that post!
> 
> All of B&R’s early watches (pre-“Big Square” era) were manufactured by Sinn, and their first several (ie Space 1, Space 2, Military Chronograph, etc.) were literally just Sinn rebadges. To my knowledge, Sinn wasn’t actively producing their own 140/2, 144 and 157 chronos while these rebadged watches were being sold, so theoretically we have B&R to thank for keeping those models alive during the 90s. (But don’t quote me on that.)
> 
> This watch, the Space 3, was actually B&R’s first original in-house chronograph design, building on the legacy of those classic Sinn watches—albeit with obvious nods to the aforementioned Tutima and the symmetrical 90s IWC/Porsche Design chronograph. It’s among the last models Sinn built for them before they went their separate ways.


This is great info. I’ve also been interested by the Sinn-B&R history whenever one pops up. I think it’s a beautiful synchronicity that some of B&R’s “big square” designs are so reminiscent of classic Sinn instruments: from the dial layout, to the font, to the case design. Timeless looks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Aspiniou




----------



## AndiS




----------



## ETA2824-2

Time Exposure said:


> Looks more like a Tutima than a Sinn!


As the dial says: A *Bell & Ross*.

Wikipedia:

*Bell & Ross* is a French watch company based in Paris with manufacturing in La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland.[1] Founded in 1992, the company has specialized in Swiss Made watches for professional users such as divers and pilots.[2]

*History and production*
 

Bell & Ross BR01-94

Bell & Ross was founded in 1992 as a university project between Bruno Belamich (Bell) and Carlos A. Rosillo (Ross).[3] The company's watches were originally produced by the German company Sinn, but the partnership was dissolved in 2002 soon after Chanel became a minority shareholder, and production was subsequently moved to Switzerland. Starting with its model BR-01 in 2005, the company began producing square watches meant to resemble instruments found in aircraft cockpits,[2] The company's square-cased BR models became its most well-known design.[4] The company divides production among three types of watches: Aviation, Marine and Vintage.[5] The types of watches differ by the size of the case, the movement, and the dial layout.[2][6]


----------



## ETA2824-2

Ordered Thursday in Frankfurt am Main. Flieger 358 B E


----------



## BHWookie11

New shoes again on this guy!


----------



## Snapping Twig

ETA2824-2 said:


> Ordered Thursday in Frankfurt am Main. Flieger 358 B E
> 
> View attachment 16169088


Similar but different.


----------



## hietsukka

New Bond strap seemed to be a good choice for this weekend


----------



## hl213

I work in a kitchen, so something tough and waterproof is generally needed. So thought I'd pick up something to take the strain off my 16660. Stainless fittings as far as the eye can see, so the full tegimenting is being put through its paces. 










Now I want an ezm3!


----------



## kyledemo

hl213 said:


> I work in a kitchen, so something tough and waterproof is generally needed. So thought I'd pick up something to take the strain off my 16660. Stainless fittings as far as the eye can see, so the full tegimenting is being put through its paces.
> 
> View attachment 16171263
> 
> 
> Now I want an ezm3!


Excellent choice! I’ve had mine right at a month and it’s been glued to my wrist. Like you, I wanted a daily that could take a few licks and doesn’t mind going swimming. 

I’ve got a 214270 MII that I wore for a year solid, and it’s taking some much needed rest. 

I am very impressed by this Sinn. It has kept phenomenal time, super comfortable on my 6.75 wrists, and I haven’t put a single scratch on it yet (I definitely don’t baby my watches). It’s probably the most comfortable diver I’ve had to date, and that list includes Omega, Rolex, Oris, CW, etc. 

I’ve said this a dozen times on watches that have since departed but “this one’s a keeper!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Here are my ones all together


----------



## Time Exposure

bazza. said:


> Here are my ones all together


Having owned a lefty chronograph recently (EZM 1.1), I can understand why you have not acquired a righty chronograph. The lefty configuration is so much better, though my EZM 10 only has the crown to contend with since the pushers are recessed.
Very nice gathering you have there!


----------



## Mpower2002

Ive had this canvas strap for a while, and never really liked the look. I saw on insta that someone had waxed a similar strap so I decided to give it a try. I think it came out awesome and it works with the 556a quite well. I have a tan one coming for my old seiko 7002, Im going to wax that one and touch up some spots on this strap when that comes in. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## Time Exposure

Mpower2002 said:


> Ive had this canvas strap for a while, and never really liked the look. I saw on insta that someone had waxed a similar strap so I decided to give it a try. I think it came out awesome and it works with the 556a quite well. I have a tan one coming for my old seiko 7002, Im going to wax that one and touch up some spots on this strap when that comes in.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Canvas is my favorite strap for tool watches. I can’t see from the photo how wax changes it. Can you elaborate on the process and result? Or, if this isn’t the place, maybe a link to another site? Thanks!


----------



## Mpower2002

Time Exposure said:


> Canvas is my favorite strap for tool watches. I can’t see from the photo how wax changes it. Can you elaborate on the process and result? Or, if this isn’t the place, maybe a link to another site? Thanks!


It makes it a little darker/weathered and also a little water proof. Its an easy process. Rub the wax on, even it out, hit it with a hair dryer, and let it sit for 24 hours.

Here is a shot showing the back of the strap(unwaxed) vs the waxed strap. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## nimzotech

Welcoming back my 856 from RGM warranty service.










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## jaychung




----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Doctrinaire said:


> Oh I do say! That looks like it underwent quite a scuffle.
> 
> Haha take it to a local jewlers and see if they can fix it. And wait for them to realize it was made that way


This is how that would start...

Me: "Hello Local Jeweler, can you take a look at my watch and let me know if the dial is scratched beyond repair - and how do you think that happened?"
Local Jeweler "WTF is a Sinn? They make watches in Germany?"


----------



## nimzotech

Any fellow 103 Classic Model 12 Sinners out here?










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Flighty7T34 said:


> So this week the fairly rare Sinn 103 Limited Die Zeit Titanium is on the wrist. On a Sinn antique leather side stitched strap.
> View attachment 16167080


Very cool!


----------



## dmcutter

Took my grandson, who recently turned 13, to the quarry this afternoon for his, coincidentally, 13th dive. It was also the maiden voyage for my EZM 13.


----------



## nimzotech

dmcutter said:


> Took my grandson, who recently turned 13, to the quarry this afternoon for his, coincidentally, 13th dive. It was also the maiden voyage for my EZM 13.
> View attachment 16177443


131313

Instead of a 556 or an 856, I’d proudly sport a 666 Sinn.

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## AndiS




----------



## TravisMorgan

Sinn 556ib


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Sublimekickscan

AndiS said:


>


Nice, that’s a rare sight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Wish I knew what year this was first sold. Judging by the case back and it’s titanium case, it’s a later one. 2003-ish? If anyone has a clue, let me know. All Sinn could say was they were first sold in 1983.


----------



## silky_smooth

Sinn 556A


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltera98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pearler mate!!


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

This is one of my fav Sinns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## johnnyboots

Putting them to work!


----------



## Buramu

Back from service.. back on my wrist!


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 










Lume 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊😷🖖🏼👋🏼


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Enjoy your Sunday
Here with the 1550SG


----------



## polishammer




----------



## MAD777

polishammer said:


> View attachment 16184086


Only someone like me, growing up in Ft. Lauderdale in the 60's would get the significance of that... "Where the Boys Are" 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## HB32

AndiS said:


>


What model is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

HB32 said:


> What model is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Series 6000 rose gold









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Chronissimo by Di-Modell and and a nice thick chronograph like the 103 model 12 classic - makes for a perfect pairing.










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## biglove




----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Doctor D.

nimzotech said:


> Chronissimo by Di-Modell and and a nice thick chronograph like the 103 model 12 classic - makes for a perfect pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Looks fantastic!
That strap is a hard one to break in though..


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Ezm7 today,









Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## SaddleSC

I just sized up my new U50 SDR-T...amazing watch!


----------



## nimzotech

402/600 reporting.









Anyone else?


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## ACG




----------



## 5959HH

I just switched from the OEM SS bracelet to this Stone Creek custom strap. Fortunately the lugs of this 43mm 836 Sinn are contained within the confines of my wrist bones although just barely.


----------



## Doctor D.

My old 756 on tegimented H-bracelet will join me on my bicycle trip to the office.
Better than the metro theese days 😷


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week the rotation brings the rather rare Sinn 103 ST C Chronos Magazine "Sonderedition"Panda Bi-Compax Limited Edition (1 of 100) on aftermarket nubuck strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka

I love the h-link bracelet but decided to switch it up today with a waffle strap


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## AndiS

Sinn 358 Anniversary


----------



## nimzotech

Flighty7T34 said:


> This week the rotation brings the rather rare Sinn 103 ST C Chronos Magazine "Sonderedition"Panda Bi-Compax Limited Edition (1 of 100) on aftermarket nubuck strap.
> View attachment 16191118


An excellent reverse  


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Doctor D.

Old photo but who cares?
UX is always nice to look at 😊


----------



## Buramu




----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo




----------



## dondiletante

Hello! Can anyone confirm if Sinn uses 1 mm shorter spring bars on their bracelets? (i.e. the 556 uses 19 mm spring bars for the h-link bracelet) thank you in advance!


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## Doctor D.

dondiletante said:


> Hello! Can anyone confirm if Sinn uses 1 mm shorter spring bars on their bracelets? (i.e. the 556 uses 19 mm spring bars for the h-link bracelet) thank you in advance!


Never heard that one before.
I have 20mm to 756, 856B


----------



## Time Exposure

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Family photo.


----------



## dondiletante

Doctor D. said:


> Never heard that one before.
> I have 20mm to 756, 856B


Thank you! Will try to contact Sinn


----------



## dondiletante

TimeOnTarget said:


> Family photo.
> 
> View attachment 16194048


What a bunch! 👏🏻


----------



## Time Exposure

TimeOnTarget said:


> Family photo.
> 
> View attachment 16194048


Very chronograph-heavy.
Just how I LIKE IT!
I just took off my 157 after a week. Really enjoying that one.


----------



## dmcutter

Underwater pumpkin carving day...my grandson did the heavy lifting.


----------



## dmcutter

dmcutter said:


> Underwater pumpkin carving day...my grandson did the heavy lifting.
> View attachment 16194442
> View attachment 16194450


I apologize for being a one trick pony, but I'm not going to take pictures of my dive watches when I'm not diving...someday I'll get back to someplace exotic and get a pic with more exciting fish than bream.


----------



## GrussGott

dmcutter said:


> I apologize for being a one trick pony, but I'm not going to take pictures of my dive watches when I'm not diving...someday I'll get back to someplace exotic and get a pic with more exciting fish than bream.


at the point where you're carving a pumpkin underwater doesn't a "dive watch" just become a "watch"?


----------



## AndiS




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

New to me 556 that just came in yesterday, perfect size


----------



## Doctor D.

856B-uhr on a bundstrap can never be wrong 🙂


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## dondiletante

New Sinn OEM leather! Love the combo but feels like this one is going to be tough to break in…


----------



## williamthewolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

dondiletante said:


> New Sinn OEM leather! Love the combo but feels like this one is going to be tough to break in…
> View attachment 16195719


Try leaving it on a watch pillow or something of similar size for a few days when not wearing the watch. Or for overnight. In time it'll conform to the size of what you have it wrapped around


----------



## pinchelobster

Greetings from sunny San Diego


----------



## SaddleSC

As much as I LOVE this watch, I wore it one last time around the house this evening before I find a new home for it. I am reluctant to sell, but when a grail is calling you must answer the call  856 UTC...you will be missed but not forgotten!


----------



## Time Exposure

SaddleSC said:


> …when a grail is calling you must answer the call…


When a grail is calling, you must share with fellow WUS WIS!
(Okay, I made that rule up. Best of luck landing the grail!)


----------



## Mpower2002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpon

ACG said:


>


Good stuff! 
The muted OD green strap really match up good  Is it any particular branded strap? 
Cheers


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndiS

156 Military


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## berserkkw

EZM 9


----------



## nimzotech

Doctor D. said:


> 856B-uhr on a bundstrap can never be wrong
> View attachment 16195468


Zer gut!

Excellent pairing.


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## dondiletante

Doctrinaire said:


> Try leaving it on a watch pillow or something of similar size for a few days when not wearing the watch. Or for overnight. In time it'll conform to the size of what you have it wrapped around


Thank you for the tip! But surprisingly is taking way less than expected, really liking this particular strap.


----------



## Geoff617

My 656.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interesting bezel, not very common, as is this whole 303. Nice!


----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOfGears

R500

Just arrived today.


----------



## nimzotech

MasterOfGears said:


> R500
> 
> Just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 16201282


Looks fantastic. 
Case thickness please?


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## MasterOfGears

nimzotech said:


> Looks fantastic.
> Case thickness please?
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


16 mm at the top and 13 mm at the bottom, the slightly slanted look is rather cool, and perhaps somewhat functional due to the crown placement. Although barely noticeable to be honest.

Since there are no lugs effectively it wears rather small actually. On par with my G Shock gw 9400.


----------



## wkw

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Interesting bezel, not very common, as is this whole 303. Nice!


Thanks. It is a short-lived 303 silver 12 that I purchased in 2003.

Believed Sinn discontinued it a few years later. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

356 Flieger III


----------



## nimzotech

104 St Sa W on Di Modell’s Pilot strap.


















Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## ironcastle

UX is on the wrist today. 
After having used variuos rubbers, the Tegimented link is just awesome.


----------



## 5959HH

Wearing my Sinn 836 on a Greg Stevens Design 22/22 custom strap today.


----------



## leftnose

158 on a Eulit canvas strap


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sunny EZM1


----------



## maxbill

Not my first sin, but my first Sinn


----------



## douglasf13

I’m driving my family nuts by single handedly bringing back the style of Gianni Agnelli…over the cuff!


----------



## duc

Bravo! I do the same to tweak my buddies. When I finally lock down a Ploprof, the display will be complete.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Team sleeve!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

duc said:


> Bravo! I do the same to tweak my buddies. When I finally lock down a Ploprof, the display will be complete.


Awesome. Maybe this forum can start an over the sleeve crew, or maybe just a separate thread.


----------



## douglasf13

Sublimekickscan said:


> Team sleeve!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!🍻


----------



## Time Exposure

When I saw the first Agnelli post I thought, “ugh, but okay since it’s ‘for the family.’”
Now that others are onboard, I’m thinking of wearing my watch over my sleeve…
Influencers! Enablers! SINNERS!


----------



## douglasf13

Time Exposure said:


> When I saw the first Agnelli post I thought, “ugh, but okay since it’s ‘for the family.’”
> Now that others are onboard, I’m thinking of wearing my watch over my sleeve…
> Influencers! Enablers! SINNERS!


 There’s something about a Sinn that makes it just feel functional…and it is! 🍻


----------



## danielsallfix

Sinn (U1) city


----------



## Time Exposure

douglasf13 said:


> There’s something about a Sinn that makes it just feel functional…and it is!
> View attachment 16206436


I’m ROFLMAO imagining Agnelli shedding his leather-accented Loro Piana cashmere sweater for a comfy oversized reverse-thread Champion sweatshirt! He was somewhat eccentric when it came to sartorial style, but he was no Sinn-Over-Sweatshirt guy like the rest of us!
Wearing a non-Sinn today so pardon the inappropriateness…


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Time Exposure said:


> I’m ROFLMAO imagining Agnelli shedding his leather-accented Loro Piana cashmere sweater for a comfy oversized reverse-thread Champion sweatshirt! He was somewhat eccentric when it came to sartorial style, but he was no Sinn-Over-Sweatshirt guy like the rest of us!
> Wearing a non-Sinn today so pardon the inappropriateness…


Thats the most Sinn-like Omega I have seen…except for maybe the mighty Ploprof. Cool watch.


----------



## douglasf13

Time Exposure said:


> I’m ROFLMAO imagining Agnelli shedding his leather-accented Loro Piana cashmere sweater for a comfy oversized reverse-thread Champion sweatshirt! He was somewhat eccentric when it came to sartorial style, but he was no Sinn-Over-Sweatshirt guy like the rest of us!
> Wearing a non-Sinn today so pardon the inappropriateness…


Ha! Agnelli’s more casual denim shirts with the Ploprof were probably the closest analog, but it’s all ridiculous, nonetheless, and I love it. Pushing sartorial into sarcastic. For the moment, I’ll spare everyone the sight of me wearing my watch OVER my rain jacket today.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday with the Sinn 103 









Happy weekend!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## snowbongo




----------



## snowbongo

douglasf13 said:


> I’m driving my family nuts by single handedly bringing back the style of Gianni Agnelli…over the cuff!
> View attachment 16205734


What strap is that? Also, nice sweater! Would you say, you have a plethora? 😉


----------



## Speedy B

One of my new additions:


----------



## brainbug

Newly arrived: *Sinn 103 "Klassik 12"*:


----------



## Doctor D.

Speedy B said:


> One of my new additions:
> View attachment 16208168


Nice!
What model is it?
103...?


----------



## Speedy B

Thanks. yes. it's a limited edition 103 St Ta. Only 200 made and released in Japan.


----------



## jovani




----------



## douglasf13

snowbongo said:


> What strap is that? Also, nice sweater! Would you say, you have a plethora? 😉
> View attachment 16207692


Ha! It’s an Erika’s Original Marine National strap. It’s elastic and easy to adjust on the fly for varying sleeve thicknesses.


----------



## Time Exposure

Yum! Great day for the Sinn chronographs!


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Doctor D.

From Steveostraps in UK.


----------



## MasterOfGears

couple of new shots. R500.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Sinn 756


----------



## Spring-Diver

pinchelobster said:


> Greetings from sunny San Diego
> View attachment 16197744


Blacks Beach?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Doctor D. said:


> Sinn 756
> View attachment 16210428


Cool pic  Doc!


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Time Exposure

As Halloween as I get!


----------



## snowbongo

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Fantastic shade of blue on that dial.


----------



## Spring-Diver

snowbongo said:


> Wow. Fantastic shade of blue on that dial.


Thank you! Sinn did a great job if do say so myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

U2c/U1DE


----------



## pinchelobster

Spring-Diver said:


> Blacks Beach?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just north of there, closer to the Torrey Pines parking area - I was wearing more than just my Sinn, if you get my drift 🙈


----------



## nimzotech

Did someone say chrono time?










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Klassik chrono time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

pinchelobster said:


> Just north of there, closer to the Torrey Pines parking area - I was wearing more than just my Sinn, if you get my drift 🙈


Totally get the drift 😉
One of my best friends went to UCSD in the mid 80’s. We used to surf Blacks all fall/winter.


----------



## duc

Good morning team. Working from home today


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Calumets

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVvuhvpF7qg/


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancebl




----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## ACG




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Doctor D.

Sublimekickscan said:


> Klassik chrono time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of my favourites, looks great on H-link. 👌🏽


----------



## AndiS

936


----------



## DrGonzo

Taking an old friend to the beach today


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Squaretail




----------



## banie01

Already posted this on the incoming thread.
It's not with me just yet but, tracking is showing it should be with me by Monday.

A LE Sinn 103 Destro.
I am really looking forward to getting hold of this one. As an EU based buyer I do get quite jealous of the releases that get rolled out to Japan and NA?









Sent from my Redmi K30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## nimzotech

It’s that Chrono time again 


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Spunwell

banie01 said:


> Already posted this on the incoming thread.
> It's not with me just yet but, tracking is showing it should be with me by Monday.
> 
> A LE Sinn 103 Destro.
> I am really looking forward to getting hold of this one. As an EU based buyer I do get quite jealous of the releases that get rolled out to Japan and NA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K30 Pro using Tapatalk


I hope you love yours as much as I do mine. I purchased on release and still look forward to wearing mine when it fits the setting. Cheers


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biglove




----------



## banie01

Spunwell said:


> I hope you love yours as much as I do mine. I purchased on release and still look forward to wearing mine when it fits the setting. Cheers


Thanks, it really does look a lovely piece and getting it in a Destro layout with little touches like the polished bracelet really pushed me over the top in my decision.

Back to showing some Sinn  here's my U2-W in full dark and not so dark.
















Sent from my Redmi K30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Doctor D.

My old 756.
Just taken a bath.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC

New arrival...my second U50 in as many weeks!


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## AndiS

@Spring-Diver: AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


> @Spring-Diver: AWESOME !!!!


Thanks Andi 

The T1/T1B has pretty much ruined every other new release watch for me. Great visibility, super comfortable, light weight, Soprod A10-2, killer lume and the the best 60 click bezel action ever!


----------



## ironcastle

The white dial of the 104 is actually something more than what might be seen in pictures. It has a light pearl effect and a nice depth.


----------



## CFK-OB

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Commandercody66




----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just dropped in for the first time in ages to see if there’s any chatter about a blue dial U50, and I see this. Gorgeous, and it’s not helping my desire.


----------



## duc

Back on this for a while:


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## StufflerMike

U1 S E came in last THU


----------



## SWilly67

Loving the U1 DS today 164/500.


----------



## Doctor D.

SWilly67 said:


> Loving the U1 DS today.


What would you call the color?
Is it grey or is it sand?


----------



## SWilly67

Doctor D. said:


> What would you call the color?
> Is it grey or is it sand?


It's most definitely is dependent on lighting, it's definitely grey - can appear a taupe or even a dark green.


----------



## nimzotech

Pizza Chrono Time











Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## Pug Henry

U50 is a beautiful watch. Soooooo legible.


----------



## SWilly67

104 today.


----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 836 on a Greg Stevens Design custom 22/22 strap. I really like the clean look of this 43mm pilot watch.


----------



## wongthian2

not seen much now but my 103 ti TESTAF is still in the collection...a great watch!
closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Docrwm

Sent my U1T to RM because it wasn't holding a full power reserve of 42 hours, was tough to wind, and felt gritty. Got it back yesterday from RGM - <4 weeks for warranty repair. Cleaned, lubed, and reportedly now running well within spec and holding a solid 42 hour power reserve. Feels more normal when winding it than it did before I sent it in (smoother and less resistance). Very happy to have it back!


----------



## Bear1845

Got this one incoming from Japan. Fresh service on it.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Doctor D.

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16234163


What
Is
That
?
Never seen before.


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## TravisMorgan

Doctor D. said:


> What
> Is
> That
> ?
> Never seen before.


Sinn 556iB


----------



## Doctor D.

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16234176
> 
> Sinn 556iB


Aha I thought hands were red!


----------



## SaddleSC

I couldn't decide between the SDR and the steel bezel. Best solution? BOTH!


----------



## custodes

On Shark


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21

New shoes.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken

Doctor D. said:


> View attachment 16234166
> View attachment 16234167


How did you get the sterile top plate?


----------



## Doctor D.

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> How did you get the sterile top plate?


H... do you mean the countertop in my kitchen or?


----------



## Time Exposure

I’m thinking the camera but I could be wrong…


----------



## MKN

I just took delivery of this EZM 2 in very nice condition. I’m still unsure whether it has staying power, we’ll see. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Not a bad combo either I think (background slippers and all) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Time Exposure said:


> I’m thinking the camera but I could be wrong…


It is actually for a Panasonic but it is more or less same camera as my Leica.
The shop were out of stock ot this so I bought the silver one, branded Panasonic instead.
It was much cheaper also - brand cost! 
It was on sale and I think I payed 10€?









Panasonic Lens Cap for Lumix DMC-LX100 (Silver)


Buy Panasonic Lens Cap for Lumix DMC-LX100 (Silver) featuring Automatically Opens and Closes with Lens, Protect Lens from Dust and Scratches. Review Panasonic null




www.bhphotovideo.com










Auto lens cap D-Lux 7 // D-Lux 7 // Accessories // Compact Cameras // Photography - Leica Camera AG


Auto lens cap Leica D-Lux 7 Shooting at any time




en.leica-camera.com


----------



## Doctor D.

Old photo but funny to see the UX BOINK


----------



## MKN

Doctor D. said:


> Old photo but funny to see the UX BOINK
> 
> View attachment 16242456


That’s a great photo! I’ve noticed that my EZM 2 does that as well, but I certainly couldn’t catch it in a photo..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

MadsNilsson said:


> That’s a great photo! I’ve noticed that my EZM 2 does that as well, but I certainly couldn’t catch it in a photo..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think you can - just go manual on your camera 😊


----------



## MKN

It’s “bring your Sinn to work” today. 
It’s really a great little watch, but I’m leaning towards it not staying. 
I’m gonna give it a couple more days.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Doctor D. said:


> Think you can - just go manual on your camera


Right, but i don’t actually have a camera.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph

Well, technically it's no longer mine as I moved it along a couple days ago in a trade. But I'll always miss it in a way. I think it's stunning.....just for some reason, not on my wrist. Anyone one else experience that with a watch?


----------



## MKN

dustytriumph said:


> Well, technically it's no longer mine as I moved it along a couple days ago in a trade. But I'll always miss it in a way. I think it's stunning.....just for some reason, not on my wrist. Anyone one else experience that with a watch?
> View attachment 16243690


Yes, I actually had the same experience with the 104 some years ago. It just didn’t keep its lister in real life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph

MadsNilsson said:


> Yes, I actually had the same experience with the 104 some years ago. It just didn’t keep its lister in real life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it did. It just wasn't me if that makes any sense. I had lusted for it for years before finally plunging. Looks so fantastic in photos to me and still does. That said, I'd love one with my wishlist changes: 39mm, fine brushed case finish, inky black dial, just date no day, and a SS engraved bezel. Mine kept fantastic time. After a week on wrist day and night +1/s.


----------



## TravisMorgan

Just put on a strapcode brushed tapered milanese mesh bracelet...


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## MKN

I have decided to let my EZM 2 go after all, it’s just not quite doing it for me. 
If anyone is interested it’s on the sales forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

3F on Damasko red-stitched strap seemed like a good combination to try for today.


----------



## Dan.B




----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## REPPIN




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

The Sinn 903 ST BE!


----------



## johnnyboots

Providing support while drinking beer and cooking a leg of lamb in an underground pit


----------



## johnnyboots




----------



## johnnyboots

I always forget about this one...


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndiS

U1 DE


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## zavist




----------



## river bum




----------



## Spring-Diver

river bum said:


> View attachment 16250193


Ya gotta love EZM9 lume

Rocking the 9 as well 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Right before the date change 📆


----------



## berserkkw

EZM 3 for this week!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What ref. is that?


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> What ref. is that?


It’s an 303 silver 12 (303.030) that I picked up back in 2003. The entire 303 line has discontinued for long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

wkw said:


> It’s an 303 silver 12 (303.030) that I picked up back in 2003. The entire 303 line has discontinued for long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yepp- but never seen the silver one - looks great!


----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> Yepp- but never seen the siver one - looks great!


Thanks. Back then Sinn offered 4 models with silver dial, silver tachycardia, M-kmh, M-mph and 12. 

The silver dial is quite similar to the current 356 Sa pilot lll.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

Haven't had a Sinn for a while, just got this U50S today. 









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 Day Lume 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Cold morning and the bubble is back 😊
Nothing to worry about, says Sinn.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mattcantwin

mattcantwin said:


>


Strap change to a DrunkArt OD canvas.


----------



## jaychung

A very wet hike but no problem for the EZM3!


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

my newest sinn, someone say it super rare, isnt it ?


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Doctor D.

Almost forgot my 856B-Uhr..


----------



## jaychung

Got into a freakish car accident while on vacation. Luckily everyone was ok. My sinn still keeping perfect time even after the impact, airbags popping and all that. Glad to be alive and walking.


----------



## Doulos Christos

jaychung said:


> Got into a freakish car accident while on vacation. Luckily everyone was ok. My sinn still keeping perfect time even after the impact, airbags popping and all that. Glad to be alive and walking.


Glad you are alive and well.
Health and favor to you and yours.


----------



## danielsallfix

Time to lock up and go home for the day.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Doulos Christos

On a scale of 1 to 10….😎


----------



## Time Exposure

Doulos Christos said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10….
> View attachment 16261484


So on a scale of 1 to 10, which one is this example? Your second? Third? 
I hope I have learned my lesson, having thus far decided to KEEP my second EZM 10. But I have learned never to predict my own feelings in this whacky hobby, as feelings (desires) constantly shift!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Time Exposure said:


> So on a scale of 1 to 10, which one is this example? Your second? Third?
> I hope I have learned my lesson, having thus far decided to KEEP my second EZM 10. But I have learned never to predict my own feelings in this whacky hobby, as feelings (desires) constantly shift!


Ha! Completely agree. You read me like a book. 😬 Second EZM 10, new arrival. Now, let's see if it remains "Second to none".


----------



## Doctor D.

Doulos Christos said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10….😎
> View attachment 16261484


That is one of the coolest monster Sinn ever made.


----------



## JDCfour

Doulos Christos said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10….
> View attachment 16261484


15


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2

Got it today: The Sinn 358 B E.
Wonderful quality and an absolute beauty!


----------



## ddaly12

Loving this new Fluco Hunter strap. Suits the watch perfectly. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## SWilly67

U1 DS today.


----------



## isgrb

This monster always feels good on the wrist. Think I might be the only one that prefers it on it’s original strap


----------



## Bear1845

Keeping this one. May be parting ways with my EZM 3F. 🤔


----------



## Time Exposure

isgrb said:


> View attachment 16267212
> 
> 
> This monster always feels good on the wrist. Think I might be the only one that prefers it on it’s original strap


I preferred mine on it’s original strap on Halloween. Every other time, it’s on the bracelet.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isgrb

Time Exposure said:


> I preferred mine on it’s original strap on Halloween. Every other time, it’s on the bracelet.












I put it on the bracelet today in your honor!


----------



## Time Exposure

isgrb said:


> View attachment 16269467
> 
> 
> I put it on the bracelet today in your honor!


I am flattered indeed! 
Enjoy it as you like. It’s nice to have choices. I even tried it on a carbon fiber-look, but didn’t like it.


----------



## 5959HH

836 again today


----------



## martin_blank

Love this solid hunk of edelstahl 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix

U1


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

Sublimekickscan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro. That’s sick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Jpstepancic said:


> Bro. That’s sick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As sick as it is thick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Time Exposure

On holiday, so my “grab and go” hardened titanium EZM 10 is on the wrist today. For me, being on holiday means bumping into stuff with which I’m not familiar!!








Apologies to the bezel alignment crowd. Mine gets used, and rarely reset to top-dead-center.


----------



## mattnt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## psweeting

Back from a free service after an air bubble appeared following the previous service. Excellent customer service from start to finish. Also, have to say the same for their UK partners, TWR Watch services who dealt with this for me.

I bought two new links for it as well, they were only £10 a link, how cheap is that??









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

At over $50 per for Omega links, that's positively a deal!


----------



## danielsallfix

Comparison 2x1000 m.
Japan vs Germany


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

usually about once a week I think about selling all my other watches (Tudor, Oris, Stowa) and doing the one watch thing with this guy. It’s the only watch I never get sick of wearing. Dangerously comfortable rugged and sharp looking. What a win for Sinn


----------



## Sublimekickscan

New strap on an old favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evildani

I have a 144 LE in the mail that should be here soon!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## danielsallfix

Looks almost like it's Teflon coated.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sublimekickscan said:


> New strap on an old favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am strugling with my EZM1 to put leather on it. Currently wearing it with a MN original.
Waiting for almost half a year now for a canvas strap from Diaboliq, hope it is worth the wait.
Maybe in the meantime put a leather on it…
Your combo looks very nice, but in my mind the EZM1 needs a waterproof strap or titanium bracelet. But that is just my mind… Probably I just have to change that ;-)


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> I am strugling with my EZM1 to put leather on it. Currently wearing it with a MN original.
> Waiting for almost half a year now for a canvas strap from Diaboliq, hope it is worth the wait.
> Maybe in the meantime put a leather on it…
> Your combo looks very nice, but in my mind the EZM1 needs a waterproof strap or titanium bracelet. But that is just my mind… Probably I just have to change that ;-)


This would give you a vintage Sinn vibe, and it is supposedly 100m water resistant:









Di-Modell POLO SHERPA


The POLO SHERPA watch strap from Di-Modell has a distinctive shape and style, featuring outsized central and edge padding that gives it a look all its own. Available in a selection of four vivid colours, this is a comfortable leather strap for those looking for something a little different. Buy...




www.watchobsession.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## ceebee

Spring-Diver said:


>


That’s one I had 4x (3 blue and 1 black). I wish I would have kept the blue. 
Beautiful watch and oh so light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Garoupe

In this cosy winter evening, my Sinn gives me some good summer throw backs!
















EZM3


----------



## nimzotech

Ten Minutes To Six










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> That’s one I had 4x (3 blue and 1 black). I wish I would have kept the blue.
> Beautiful watch and oh so light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I have one of your T1B‘s 😉 I am the 5th owner of my T1B 🤣
Totally agree, very light weight.

🍻


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

My favorite diver 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn EZM 3F


----------



## Itshea

This is a new watch brand for me…but I admired the brushed case of the 856 with the dial color in blue for some time now. I purchased used and like it so much I’m gonna hunt down the bracelet. Great piece


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503

I do not have a Seen but maybe in future i will buy one!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## CFK-OB

EZM9


----------



## Time Exposure

With the rare California rain sweeping through the Northern part of the state this week, I went back to my EZM 10. I think it can handle inclement weather, though I don’t plan to be outside in it anyway.








Sure, my other watches in the rotation can “handle” some rain, but when one is on a leather strap and the other is 25 years old, wouldn’t you grab this one too?


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly

An underrated Sinn gem.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## danielsallfix

Sunset Sinn


----------



## tinman143

I really liked the overcast lighting present that day.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules




----------



## UOhrli

Anytime you like.....


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Time Exposure

UOhrli said:


> View attachment 16303758
> 
> 
> Anytime you like.....


Are Left and Center laughing at Right for wearing spring bars? 

I doubt I’ll ever see ONE of these ZUZ watches in the flesh, and you have THREE? Actually I see six because my eyes are watering now! 

Fantastic assembly of three completely different watches, if you are looking only at each serial number!


----------



## JuNi

UOhrli said:


> View attachment 16303758


Amazing trio. Is there a story behind this impressive grouping?

best regards 
JuNi


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn Military Type II


----------



## BHWookie11




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

AndiS said:


>


Great choice there Andi 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benatx

Jack at International Watch Works did my 103 right with overhaul and bead blasting. Just got it back and thought i would share the amazing results. Before pic included at the end.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is on of the coldest blue, and one of the nicest from Sinn.


----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> This is on of the coldest blue, and one of the nicest from Sinn.


Thanks. This is an old model which I picked up since 2007.

It is still ticking strong and I like it very much.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Radharc

Hope everyone is enjoying the winter holiday(s) of your choice...


----------



## SWilly67

U1 today.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Who knew that my chunky diver would be such a strap monster? Dressing up a bit with a canvas strap from Veblenist.


----------



## DrSox

New member of the Sinn club.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Dan.B

My much loved U1


----------



## CHADSTER

SINN .... and Damasko.
756 Series 1


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## UOhrli




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## AndiS




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

836 on 22/22 Greg Stevens Design custom strap again today.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## danielsallfix

Merry Christmas U1 Style.


----------



## Skeptical

New arrival. It’s here for Christmas, but is more of a late gift to myself for my 40th birthday last month.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt

Merry Christmas to all the Sinners out there…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly




----------



## Spring-Diver

Merry Christmas  













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banie01

Is this how middle age manifests?
Mechanical watches and Irish whiskey?









Sent from my Redmi K30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg292

Sinn 144 has (mostly) been my daily companion for the last 2.5 years









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

I haven't been to this thread in a while. I guess Gmail ate the notification email and I didn't notice the notification here in the forum. Oh well. 










My most recent shot wearing my EZM2.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## berserkkw

EZM 9 wears really nice on this Vortex silicone strap


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> View attachment 16326294
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Doctor D.

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16330832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of their the best model ever made.
> Really hope they will do something special with the new EZM next year - if the rumor is true.


----------



## Radharc

One thing I love about this watch is it goes with just about everything.


----------



## marklubb




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Last #fliegerfriday of the year with the Sinn 103


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

great for urban exploration


----------



## maxman

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16330832


What model is that? Thanks!


----------



## Spring-Diver

maxman said:


> What model is that? Thanks!


 757 UTC

🍻


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## nimzotech

Happy Winter Sinners











Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## nimzotech

Chronossimo found a new host 










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## mattnt




----------



## 1165dvd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## rrchmnn

work from home on the Gas Gas Bones strap!


----------



## NS1

First Sinn watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugan

New T1 for me today. This must be the most compact 45mm watch ever. Wears like a 42mm. My wrist is about 60mm wide and 7.1" around. Loving the weight, plus everything else so far:


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice mate..
Cool piece

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

DaveandStu said:


> Very nice mate..
> Cool piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave

Sinn has done a great job offering this in matt finishing. Quite different from their 104 series. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> Sinn has done a great job offering this in matt finishing. Quite different from their 104 series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's very legible Bernard...looks great mate👍


----------



## 98z28

U50 keeping me company on one of the many long drives this holiday season.


----------



## watchimus

Getting ready for a trip to Germany. After 8 good years, need to get that bubble away & new battery !!! Wish me luck as I spend the next weeks with Doctor Sinn in the Kundendienst clinic.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Serviced in Oct 2021. Hopefully i get 8-10 years. 😁


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## Spring-Diver

Lugan said:


> New T1 for me today. This must be the most compact 45mm watch ever. Wears like a 42mm. My wrist is about 60mm wide and 7.1" around. Loving the weight, plus everything else so far:
> View attachment 16347340
> 
> View attachment 16347339


Huge congrats 

The T1/T1B are my favorite Sinn divers!
The are super comfortable and light weight. Lume is killer and the bezel action is very tactile with zero back play. Enjoy your T1 for many years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugan

Spring-Diver said:


> ...The T1/T1B are my favorite Sinn divers!...


Interesting that you also have an EZM 9. I was straddling between the two for months. It was ultimately the movement (higher end ETA 2892-A2 in the T1 vs. the possibly more problem-prone Sellita SW200-1 in the EZM 9) that swayed me to the T1. Also, having owned a U1 and UX, I agree, at least among those three common Sinn divers. I think the T1 outclasses the current Pelagos too, which I owned only briefly. The only think the T1 lacks is a better clasp, as has been documented about all Sinns that use the larger style clasp. I should finally thank you and others in the Sinn sub-forum for helping me choose! So valuable. Thank you!


----------



## DaveandStu

Lugan said:


> Interesting that you also have an EZM 9. I was straddling between the two for months. It was ultimately the movement (higher end ETA 2892-A2 in the T1 vs. the possibly more problem-prone Sellita SW200-1 in the EZM 9) that swayed me to the T1. Also, having owned a U1 and UX, I agree, at least among those three common Sinn divers. I think the T1 outclasses the current Pelagos too, which I owned only briefly. The only think the T1 lacks is a better clasp, as has been documented about all Sinns that use the larger style clasp. I should finally thank you and others in the Sinn sub-forum for helping me choose! So valuable. Thank you!


Cam you outline a bit more on your thoughts re T1 over pelagos?

Or if Shannon can chime in as I was going to go a MN FXD but have a large wrist and own a P01. 

But Shannon's choices now your comments have me thinking go that same way.

I've only owned a 156 and U212SDR..have kept my EZM10 from first Testaf release.

The 2892 in the U212SDR was deadly accurate and flawless with me.

Thank you
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Cam you outline a bit more on your thoughts re T1 over pelagos?
> 
> Or if Shannon can chime in as I was going to go a MN FXD but have a large wrist and own a P01.
> 
> But Shannon's choices now your comments have me thinking go that same way.
> 
> I've only owned a 156 and U212SDR..have kept my EZM10 from first Testaf release.
> 
> The 2892 in the U212SDR was deadly accurate and flawless with me.
> 
> Thank you
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Hey Dave 

I would go FXD 21. It’s much slimmer than the regular Pelagos. But then again the T1 wears like a dream @ 12.5 mm thin. Plus you can get a bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Hey Dave
> 
> I would go FXD 21. It’s much slimmer than the regular Pelagos. But then again the T1 wears like a dream @ 12.5 mm thin. Plus you can get a bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G'day Shannon,
Thanks mate!!
Agree it's a hard call.
The AD is not far away to try the TI..the bezel fits my" quirky" bezel thing..

Ploprofs, PO1, EZM10...
Haven't spoken for ages mate, hope your still hitting the waves!!


----------



## Lugan

DaveandStu said:


> Cam you outline a bit more on your thoughts re T1 over pelagos?


My experience was with the "main" current Pelagos. I found it to be top-heavy. Yes, it is also a titanium watch, but it's not that light, and it sits way up high on your wrist, so was constantly aware of it bouncing around. Second, the crown action was rough and felt cheap. I can't remember a watch that was harder to screw back in, specifically due to not being able to cleanly grab the thread when starting to screw back in. It was...sketchy. Might have been my n=1 experience, but nonetheless it was a worry since I wear many watches and rotate, and so have to operate crowns a lot to get them going again. Third, and this is minor and purely aesthetic, there is too much damned text on the Pelagos dial, just like many other Tudors and Rolexes. That did not make me flip it, but just served to make me not-sad about flipping it. I don't miss anything about it. The only things the Pelagos have over the T1 are ~30 more hours of power reserve and a much better clasp. Say it with me: Sinn, make your clasps worthy of the rest of your watches' designs!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Lugan said:


> Interesting that you also have an EZM 9. I was straddling between the two for months. It was ultimately the movement (higher end ETA 2892-A2 in the T1 vs. the possibly more problem-prone Sellita SW200-1 in the EZM 9) that swayed me to the T1. Also, having owned a U1 and UX, I agree, at least among those three common Sinn divers. I think the T1 outclasses the current Pelagos too, which I owned only briefly. The only think the T1 lacks is a better clasp, as has been documented about all Sinns that use the larger style clasp. I should finally thank you and others in the Sinn sub-forum for helping me choose! So valuable. Thank you!



Totally agree on the clasp, Sinn really needs to machine their clasp’s rather than stamp them. 

I have a 2892-A2 in my 836, it runs about +5/+6 a day. My EZM9 about the same. My T1’s have Soprod A10-2 the T1 is -2 a day and T1B + 4. They’re all top grade movements and run within COSC.

After owning the EZM9 & T1’s, they have pretty much ruined everything else for me  Everything else is either too thick, heavy or too shiny.

I’ve gotten used thin, light weight, accurate, comfortable, super legible, practically scratch proof and Sinn’s design language. If Sinn ever made an all black T1 S, I would buy that too 


Shannon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Shannon,
> Thanks mate!!
> Agree it's a hard call.
> The AD is not far away to try the TI..the bezel fits my" quirky" bezel thing..
> 
> Ploprofs, PO1, EZM10...
> Haven't spoken for ages mate, hope your still hitting the waves!!


Still surfing as much as possible 

Hopefully you’ll bond with the T1. For me, it was love at first sight in person. It’s the curved case, recessed case back and short lugs that make it hug my wrist perfectly. I’m sure you’ll love it! You’re lucky to have a AD near you to see and try them on IRL.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugan

Spring-Diver said:


> ...It’s the curved case, recessed case back and short lugs that make it hug my wrist perfectly...


100% agree with this for my flat 60mm wide wrist


----------



## mattnt

+1 for the T1…


----------



## Lugan

mattnt said:


> +1 for the T1…
> View attachment 16350289


How do you like that strap, and is it this model or something different? Sinn Strap - T1 EZM 14 Silicone Black Rubber Titanium Buckle - Matte Finish (watchbuys.com)


----------



## SWilly67

My 104 still going strong.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Lugan said:


> How do you like that strap, and is it this model or something different? Sinn Strap - T1 EZM 14 Silicone Black Rubber Titanium Buckle - Matte Finish (watchbuys.com)


That’s the correct strap for the T1. Sinn definitely charges a premium for their titanium.

However, IIRC, the EZM9 silicone strap is only $10 more and that comes with a tegimented clasp. I would see if Watchbuys can order just the EZM9 tegimented clasp with T1 silicone strap. My T1 came with the Ti tegimented clasp. Where as my T1B came with the regular Ti clasp. The tegimented clasp still looks new after a couple years and the regular Ti clasp has signs of wear. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt

Lugan said:


> How do you like that strap, and is it this model or something different? Sinn Strap - T1 EZM 14 Silicone Black Rubber Titanium Buckle - Matte Finish (watchbuys.com)


Yes that is it. Strap is really comfortable, I like them a lot. They are expensive but l don’t mind paying for quality. As SD said above, you can save some money and get the tegimented steel clasp as opposed to the titanium, no real difference in colour and the weight difference is negligible.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## kloubik

My very first Sinn....love the watch. Happy Monday!


----------



## TheSecret

556 was with me for a few months, maybe a year, replaced with U1.


----------



## SWilly67

U1 DS today.


----------



## Doctor D.

My old 756 had some time today


----------



## njhinde

Doctor D. said:


> My old 756 had some time today
> View attachment 16355272


Great watch. I love the 756 and wish I picked one up ages ago.
They released some variations over the years, but the original that you have was always my favourite in this line.


----------



## Armsraised

I love all Sinns, the watches too..


----------



## TheSecret

SWilly67 said:


> U1 DS today.


I need to see this one in person.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

njhinde said:


> Great watch. I love the 756 and wish I picked one up ages ago.
> They released some variations over the years, but the original that you have was always my favourite in this line.


Same here, I wish Sinn hadn't discontinued this. What a great dial layout.


----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👍🏼😊😷👋🏼


----------



## longstride

EZM3 day today…….


----------



## pinchelobster

I got a Barton "Racing" strap for my 856 UTC after I missed out on the version that Sinn made a couple years ago.


----------



## pinchelobster

One more.


----------



## longstride

Dig that strap - what is it?



Relo60 said:


> Checking in 👍🏼😊😷👋🏼
> 
> View attachment 16358253


----------



## inray




----------



## Relo60

longstride said:


> Dig that strap - what is it?


Thanks. It’s a canvass leather strap supplied by Sinn with this watch. It also came with a gray canvass strap .


----------



## Jim L




----------



## PSo71

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Same here, I wish Sinn hadn't discontinued this. What a great dial layout.


Feelin’ the 756 love today…


----------



## mconlonx

Used watch / new to me, 656


----------



## Doulos Christos

mconlonx said:


> Used watch / new to me, 656


‘Suffering’ the same. New to me, 900 with a new book. A new time piece while reading about ….time of old?🧐 Perfect together.😎


----------



## Armsraised

Sometimes you wonder why you have any other watch. Of course next week it will be another...


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> ‘Suffering’ the same. New to me, 900 with a new book. A new time piece while reading about ….time of old?🧐 Perfect together.😎
> View attachment 16363214


Congrats on the 900 S 👍 Such a bad a** piece 🔥


----------



## Doulos Christos

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats on the 900 S 👍 Such a bad a** piece 🔥


You’ve always had excellent taste, Shannon.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doulos Christos said:


> You’ve always had excellent taste, Shannon.


Thank you Dave 🍻


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Bear1845

Maratac Zulu strap with titanium hardware.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Kyle89

My third Sinn. First was an EZM and second was the U1.


----------



## Armsraised




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Sunday morning church watch.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## kyledemo

My daily driver that _might_ withstand raising two boys. Full tegiment is daily put to the test











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## oaktown369

Enjoyed more than a year with this one, but might have to let it go.


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 556A CH124 Sea King LE #35/55


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## xian

oaktown369 said:


> Enjoyed more than a year with this one, but might have to let it go.
> 
> View attachment 16370758


In search of greener pastures?


----------



## oaktown369

xian said:


> In search of greener pastures?


Bought too many, and need to sacrifice something. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## triwater

Acquired about two weeks ago, still honeymooning. 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Doctor D.

Spring-Diver said:


>


Great combo to put that beast on a Isofrane( ?)


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

Don't worry, it's not real blood. Some pics I took for a post on the EZM 12.


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^^^^

Inquiring minds would like to know the back story to this........ attention getting picture.


----------



## ceebee

3 days straight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

Doctor D. said:


> Great combo to put that beast on a Isofrane( ?)





Doctor D. said:


> Great combo to put that beast on a Isofrane( ?)


Thank you 

Yes, it’s an Isofrane with the DLC RS buckle.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Good choice


----------



## duc

Good day team:


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know the back story to this........ attention getting picture.


Someone on this site wanted to have an owner's perspective on the EZM 12. Since I'm one of the few people who has one and bought it for medical use, I obliged him and used the first picture for attention purposes. That is not real blood. And the mods removed the first picture, probably because of the stage blood. You may find my write up here:








EZM 12 Thoughts and Opinions?


So I can't stop this Sinn obsession, and I'm now looking for an EZM 12 which was always in the back of my head, I've checked the Sinn website and they are on backorder for the next 7 weeks, in the meantime, can anyone share their thoughts about the watch? There is little information in forums...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Lugan

+3 spd after 13 days of newness. I like this watch a lot! I only regret considering it but passing over it in past years.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Lugan said:


> +3 spd after 13 days of newness. I like this watch a lot! I only regret considering it but passing over it in past years.
> View attachment 16377096


Huge congrats Lugan 

IMHO the T1’s are the pinnacle of Sinn divers.

In honor of your new arrival 











Cheers 
Shannon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Morning team:


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kloubik

#blackfriday 










Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mar2k22

First Sinn... Love it!


----------



## mattnt




----------



## danielsallfix

Sinn Saturday.


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## Dan.B




----------



## jorgeledesma

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle89

My EZM on a canvas strap.


----------



## jorgeledesma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Memento Vivere

The Arktis is very nearly made me a one watch guy since I've put the Fine Link on it. I'm literally at a point where I'm close to selling all but a handful (some necessity in there as well) due to how much I enjoy this watch, enduringly since purchased right after release.










Phenomenal watch. Really just perfect for me. Never understood how anyone could be content to a single watch that's actually into watches, and then I put this on.


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Sunday Sinners it’s coffee time ️.



















The rhodium plated indices, hour/minute hands and the chrono rings make the 103 classic 12 really shine  

I just confirmed rhodium is more precious than gold



Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## civuck

The Sinn 104









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24




----------



## TimeOnTarget

I see you looking at me.
JFK-ANC 747F & SINN EZM-10


----------



## njhinde

TimeOnTarget said:


> I see you looking at me.
> JFK-ANC 747F & SINN EZM-10
> 
> View attachment 16387963


Brilliant !


----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## Spring-Diver

That T1 lume 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Color #8 for today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## mconlonx

It's cool to follow a watch on a book, with a similar watch and a publishing schedule sheet in the background...











656


----------



## dondiletante

mconlonx said:


> It's cool to follow a watch on a book, with a similar watch and a publishing schedule sheet in the background...
> 
> View attachment 16390757
> 
> 
> 
> 656


A wrongfully discontinued model IMO 👏


----------



## pinchelobster

Got my new MN strap from Erika today 👌


----------



## nimzotech

pinchelobster said:


> Got my new MN strap from Erika today
> View attachment 16393346


Nice pairing


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## mar2k22

Playing in the snow


----------



## SWilly67

The 104 still going strong, and I still enjoy it.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Back in it’s home country for a few days. Landed in wet and cold FRA this morning.


----------



## Maxime7645




----------



## Spring-Diver

Maxime7645 said:


> View attachment 16397169
> 
> View attachment 16397168
> 
> View attachment 16397171
> 
> View attachment 16397170


Welcome aboard 👍

Outstanding photos 🍻


----------



## mattnt




----------



## duc

Maxime7645 said:


> View attachment 16397169
> 
> View attachment 16397168
> 
> View attachment 16397171
> 
> View attachment 16397170


Greetings. That oyster bracelet looks terrific. Can you tell us the maker and how it fits please?


----------



## SWilly67

U1 love today.


----------



## SWilly67

TimeOnTarget said:


> Back in it’s home country for a few days. Landed in wet and cold FRA this morning.
> View attachment 16394826


Crazy question...Luftstansa lounge?


----------



## masqueman

T2b vs U50s comparison


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Toolwatchmd




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## isgrb

The mighty 10


----------



## TimeOnTarget

SWilly67 said:


> Crazy question...Luftstansa lounge?


No, the hotel bar/restaurant in Morbach just outside of FRA.


----------



## DaveandStu

isgrb said:


> View attachment 16400375
> 
> 
> The mighty 10


I'll 2nd that mate!!
One of the many top pieces Sinn has delivered to its amazing range
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

TimeOnTarget said:


> Back in it’s home country for a few days. Landed in wet and cold FRA this morning.
> View attachment 16394826


Every thing looks great in that pic mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWilly67

TimeOnTarget said:


> No, the hotel bar/restaurant in Morbach just outside of FRA.


Got ya, was like Deja-Vu of a previous trip for me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## King-of-Riva

Wow, been well over a decade since I last posted here (2008!).

Back then I was a naive 18 year old dreaming about being able to afford an auto-chrono (which you can see in my cringy history 😂)

Now I have (what I believe to be) the daddy of them all...the Sinn 356 😎

Looking forward to rejoining this forum too - the love of watches never really left me!

Here's a pic in some moody twilight by my window:


----------



## gr8sw

I'll second a good ol' 356 (with minor changes ;-)


----------



## watchnc

Wow! love the red



Doulos Christos said:


> View attachment 16399527


----------



## nimzotech

watchnc said:


> Wow! love the red


There you go 


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## zetaplus93

Sinn 158











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

gr8sw said:


> I'll second a good ol' 356 (with minor changes ;-)
> 
> View attachment 16402579


Such a cool Sinn!

Guess these were limited edition in Japan from back in 2008 or so. I take it that’s an acrylic crystal? More please!


----------



## watchnc

Sinn 104 Matte SE


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## isgrb

Spring-Diver said:


>


Now that is a gorgeous dial. Is it on Sinn silicone? I’ve been trying to ignore that watch for awhile but that pic is making it harder. Love those charcoal matte dials


----------



## Spring-Diver

isgrb said:


> Now that is a gorgeous dial. Is it on Sinn silicone? I’ve been trying to ignore that watch for awhile but that pic is making it harder. Love those charcoal matte dials


Agreed! Yes, it’s Sinn silicone. 
At 10.6mm thin, it melts into my wrist 

The lume is excellent as well


----------



## JorgeB




----------



## Sublimekickscan

Spring-Diver said:


> Agreed! Yes, it’s Sinn silicone.
> At 10.6mm thin, it melts into my wrist
> 
> The lume is excellent as well


Better lume than the 556 or 856?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sublimekickscan said:


> Better lume than the 556 or 856?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I have no experience with the 556\856. The 836 lume lasts all night. Very legible at 6am. I can say the T1 & EZM9 have brighter lume do to more surface area.

🍻


----------



## Maxime7645

duc said:


> Greetings. That oyster bracelet looks terrific. Can you tell us the maker and how it fits please?


Hi, It's the strapcode Oyster for Sarb017, Don"t match perfectly but it's different of everyone


----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E


----------



## oynag

U50 mother of pearl. Ordered July, got it last week.Tried to capture depth of the MOP. It’s hard to. Lots of nuance and “glows” differently depending on light.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Strap change to the OD Isofrane


----------



## Rodentman

oynag said:


> View attachment 16409378
> 
> 
> U50 mother of pearl. Ordered July, got it last week.Tried to capture depth of the MOP. It’s hard to. Lots of nuance and “glows” differently depending on light.


That's a beauty! I ordered mine 27 July 2021 from WB. I await shipment with bad breath.


----------



## lik50

isgrb said:


> View attachment 16400375
> 
> 
> The mighty 10


Nice shot


----------



## watchnc

oynag said:


> View attachment 16409378
> 
> 
> U50 mother of pearl. Ordered July, got it last week.Tried to capture depth of the MOP. It’s hard to. Lots of nuance and “glows” differently depending on light.


Haven't seen that one before, looks great.


----------



## watchnc

Spring-Diver said:


>


Super clean look 👏


----------



## Silvek

After searching for a flexible and comfortable alternative to the OE red strap, I have finally found one that I like.


----------



## RK-FOTO

Silvek said:


> Nachdem ich nach einer flexiblen und bequemen Alternative zum roten OE-Armband gesucht habe, habe ich endlich eine gefunden, die mir gefällt.
> View attachment 16411003
> 
> [/ZITIEREN]
> Passt gut zusammen und sieht sehr gut aus! Was ist das für ein Band? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Roten Band für die U50s.


----------



## nimzotech

RK-FOTO said:


> Passt gut zusammen und sieht sehr gut aus! Was ist das für ein Band? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Roten Band für die U50s.


Or in other words:

Goes well together and looks very good! What is this tape? I'm also looking for a red ribbon for the U50s.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Many of you will know exactly where I am right now. Scheduled to operate FRA-ORD in the morning on N859GT 747-8F which is the queen of freighters wearing the Flagship EZM-10.

I love these European railway clocks. 

I am a sucker for a nice model train display. As a former medical evacuation pilot, I was smitten with the great detail of the helicopter taking off.


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JOHN J.

my new arrival….Sinn 556 mocha! Now I want more Sinns…


----------



## watchnc

Silvek said:


> After searching for a flexible and comfortable alternative to the OE red strap, I have finally found one that I like.
> View attachment 16411003


Looks awesome! Great photo too.


----------



## Spring-Diver

ATM, I’m loving this 836/Isofrane combo. We’ll see if it makes it through the weekend 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Automatik










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## oaktown369




----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

TimeOnTarget said:


> Many of you will know exactly where I am right now. Scheduled to operate FRA-ORD in the morning on N859GT 747-8F which is the queen of freighters wearing the Flagship EZM-10.
> 
> I love these European railway clocks.
> 
> I am a sucker for a nice model train display. As a former medical evacuation pilot, I was smitten with the great detail of the helicopter taking off.
> View attachment 16411480
> 
> View attachment 16411481
> 
> View attachment 16411484
> 
> View attachment 16411479


I like that strap, and have been looking for one like it for my EZM 12. Is that an Erika's MN?


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Ras_Prince_Monolulu said:


> I like that strap, and have been looking for one like it for my EZM 12. Is that an Erika's MN?


It’s a Watch Steward strap based in the USA. 
My flight got delayed. Going out of HHN now… Such is the life of a freight pilot.


----------



## watchnc

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16413249


Looks great! haven't seen that one before


----------



## chenpion

Sinn 147


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning Sinners ️

Happy Flieger Friday













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

View attachment 16415869


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

️


----------



## dmcutter

DaveandStu said:


> I'll 2nd that mate!!
> One of the many top pieces Sinn has delivered to its amazing range
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


If I ever have to replace my Tutima NATO chrono it will be with one of these.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## BLeistner

Ooops....you meant watch......Please disregard last post 😇


----------



## isgrb




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu




----------



## watchnc

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Blue one blue looks great!


----------



## watchnc

Spring-Diver said:


>


Haven't seen this one before, looks amazing.


----------



## wkw

watchnc said:


> Blue one blue looks great!


Thanks. This is one of my favorite Sinn.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## hl213

I thought the U50 was the one for me, but it turned out to be too much of a g shock, in so much as the subtlety. 

So having found one of these the u50 is getting sold and I'm much happier.


----------



## isgrb

Back on leather today


----------



## jeffreybpc

chenpion said:


> Sinn 147
> 
> View attachment 16413793


Hi, sorry but would like to ask if your WZ0031FE still available for sell? Thanks.


----------



## jeffreybpc

chenpion said:


> Sinn 147
> 
> View attachment 16413793


Hi, sorry to ask you here but may i know if your WZ0031FE still available? Thanks.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## mattnt




----------



## Spring-Diver

watchnc said:


> Haven't seen this one before, looks amazing.


Thank you 

The T1 B went out of production a couple years ago.


----------



## redhed18

Celebrating Amber Alerts in Ontario
Usually they wait till 3am…


----------



## longstride

EZM3 on Cordura.


----------



## SWilly67

104 today.


----------



## RSDA

U50 on a Eulit perlon.

I've really come to prefer this watch on a strap. With the bracelet it feels like "a bit too much steel." Better contrast.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! How versatile do you find the matte dial? In terms of wearability, I mean.


----------



## dondiletante




----------



## pinchelobster

My Abutilon thinks it's springtime. In all fairness, it is 70° F.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

I've really come to prefer this watch on a strap. With the bracelet it feels like "a bit too much steel." Better contrast.

View attachment 16425488

[/QUOTE]
I like my U1 on a strap as well..


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Split-Personality




----------



## Seikonut1967

U1t


----------



## watchnc

Seikonut1967 said:


> U1t
> View attachment 16432820


Great matte finish!


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## mattnt




----------



## Rodentman

I was hoping to show my U50 MOP by now. I ordered it in July 21 but have not received it yet. I am 72. If I die before it arrives my son will post a photo.


----------



## nimzotech

Rodentman said:


> I was hoping to show my U50 MOP by now. I ordered it in July 21 but have not received it yet. I am 72. If I die before it arrives my son will post a photo.


7 months of waiting - I would die too.
Who is the seller and the shipping company?

Keeping fingers crossed  not a private seller.

Regardless I would demand tracking no. and status of shipment. If not provided I would work on stopping payment and demanding a refund + more for time lost and inconvenience.

Cheers


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Rodentman

Ordered from Watchbuys, the sole US Sinn distributer. The watch was a LE so projected ship was Dec 21. I called and I got the Covid explanation/excuse. I asked where I was in their queue but they either didn't understand or just didn't want to look it up. I have an $800 deposit out on it. I am sure I'll get it, but the wait is tough. It's a nice watch though.


----------



## nimzotech

> View attachment 16436368


That’s pitty; that is a stunning piece though.
Hope you get it sooner rather than later.


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## hietsukka

Helmut Sinn passed away four years ago today. Wearing my 556i for the occasion


----------



## Dan Pierce

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16436989
> 
> 
> Helmut Sinn passed away four years ago today. Wearing my 556i for the occasion


I bought my 757 UTC 4 years ago today.  
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce

Dan Pierce said:


> I bought my 757 UTC 4 years ago today.
> dP


D'OH! Ok, due to advanced age [mine, not Helmut's] I bought my 757 UTC on Helmut Sinn's 100th birthday, not the day of his passing.
dP


----------



## watchnc




----------



## Sublimekickscan

watchnc said:


> View attachment 16437734


That’s a great looking combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Going through a one-watch per week exercise with my collection, and this week is the 656...


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

redhed18 said:


> Celebrating Amber Alerts in Ontario
> Usually they wait till 3am…


Wow! Have not seen this one before. Which EZM reference is this?


----------



## mattnt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_No

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful! What model is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Dr_No said:


> Beautiful! What model is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dr.

It’s a 104 St Sa I W - white dial model 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## nimzotech

Good morning, afternoon, evening and night - depending where you are.








️


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## mattnt




----------



## El Pescador




----------



## JorgeB

Switched the 1.1 to the bracelet and I'm loving it more than the silicone so far


----------



## SWilly67

Chunky monkey today.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## JorgeB

Another one to the bracelet... Getting a bracelet fever. Arktis 203.


----------



## nimzotech

JorgeB said:


> Another one to the bracelet... Getting a bracelet fever. Arktis 203.
> 
> View attachment 16452439
> View attachment 16452440


Nice watch.
That Uzumaki is a twisted story! 









Gotta love Japanese manga…


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## JorgeB

nimzotech said:


> Nice watch.
> That Uzumaki is a twisted story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Japanese manga…
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Haha, good eye! I'm a big manga fan. Anything from Junji Ito is twisted but really good.
Berserk is in another league!

Cheers


----------



## Snapping Twig

Here's my 206 on the 22mm version of that bracelet.










And here it is on the fine link which is how I wear it.


----------



## berserkkw

JorgeB said:


> Another one to the bracelet... Getting a bracelet fever. Arktis 203.
> 
> View attachment 16452439
> View attachment 16452440


Berserk volumes! My man! I got up until volume 9!


----------



## JorgeB

berserkkw said:


> Berserk volumes! My man! I got up until volume 9!


Came here for the watches, stayed for the fellow Otakus!
Is amazing to be geeking out for something other than watches  
My avatar is also about Berserk. Good luck on your collection!, Of Berserk... and watches


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nimzotech

Hi Sinn Team 


















Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## watchnc

Snapping Twig said:


> Here's my 206 on the 22mm version of that bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is on the fine link which is how I wear it.


Looks great!


----------



## Sweetscience

Ezm 3 on bracelet. Waiting on some watch steward straps to mix it up a bit.


----------



## 5959HH

836, my only Sinn, again today.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Spring-Diver

5959HH said:


> 836, my only Sinn, again today.


Lots to love about the 836. IMHO, it could easily be a one watch collection. I absolutely love mine!


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## 5959HH

Another day before rotating another watch tomorrow.


----------



## watchnc




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## ETA2824-2

The blue "Flieger" (358 B E)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Back on team U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Here are my Sinns. The 356 needs some repair work and has been out of rotation but the others have also felt neglected of late. Sorry boys.


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Spring-Diver

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16465365


Smoking hot on the silicone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt

Spring-Diver said:


> Smoking hot on the silicone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly comfortable too…👍


----------



## ETA2824-2

The big "Flieger"


----------



## soufiane

Love the brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnc




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Seikonut1967

Both Tegimented and Non Tegimented U1's.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Seikonut1967 said:


> Both Tegimented and Non Tegimented U1's.
> View attachment 16467169
> 
> View attachment 16467168


How do the signs of wear compare teg vs. non-teg?


----------



## Doulos Christos

Full T. 😎


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isgrb




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Silvek said:


> After searching for a flexible and comfortable alternative to the OE red strap, I have finally found one that I like.
> View attachment 16411003


What Strap is that?


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Pierce

Hardest working watch in my collection, a true multitasker.
dP


----------



## longstride

EZM1 - the original mission timer.


----------



## longstride

Mpower2002 said:


> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Great looking strap - what is it?


----------



## burdy

longstride said:


> Great looking strap - what is it?


Yeah it's pretty cool

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Taking on hump day.


----------



## watchnc

Dan Pierce said:


> Hardest working watch in my collection, a true multitasker.
> dP
> View attachment 16470408


I like it!


----------



## jgdill

Spring-Diver said:


> Smoking hot on the silicone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure... Wish they had an orange one available.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## dubhead

Temporary switched a Jet Ski to a Snowmobile


----------



## ETA2824-2

Big Flieger 358 B E (disregard the wrong date but the correct day ...)


----------



## miller.jj

Back with this one. 556A CH124 Sea King LE.


----------



## Sheel Kapur

My first sinn, arrived today


----------



## Dead Lume

burdy said:


> Yeah it's pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk





burdy said:


> What Strap is that?


Looks like a mustard yellow nato from cheapestnatostraps.com to me


#mustardnatogang


----------



## burdy

Dead Lume said:


> Looks like a mustard yellow nato from cheapestnatostraps.com to me
> 
> 
> #mustardnatogang


Ive got alot of cheapestnato straps and none of them look that high quality.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

burdy said:


> Ive got alot of cheapestnato straps and none of them look that high quality.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


They're new. I have that same one. More of a rigid plastic textured to look like fabric, but nice and tough.


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III


----------



## burdy

Ras_Prince_Monolulu said:


> They're new. I have that same one. More of a rigid plastic textured to look like fabric, but nice and tough.


Ty, I just ordered one to try.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday with the EZM1
Finally the Diaboliq strap arrived, little flag detail ;-)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeB

Great weekend guys


----------



## Spring-Diver

Mid morning switch











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hl213

Sheel Kapur said:


> My first sinn, arrived today
> 
> View attachment 16476150


Any chance if a side-on photo? Absolutely love it but worried it might be a bit if a hockey Puck on my 6.75" wrist


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## d_himan




----------



## watchnc




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

836 today


----------



## longstride

Ras_Prince_Monolulu said:


> They're new. I have that same one. More of a rigid plastic textured to look like fabric, but nice and tough.


I just looked - I think your right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Happy ‘EZM3’ Sunday! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## drw50

My first one, a 356


----------



## drw50

fiskadoro said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger III


Wow that's a stunning dial, didn't know this version existed


----------



## fiskadoro

drw50 said:


> Wow that's a stunning dial, didn't know this version existed


Thanks. The copper dial one gets all the plaudits (and don't get me wrong, it's also very nice) but there's something special about this silver/white dial variant too.


----------



## drw50

fiskadoro said:


> Thanks. The copper dial one gets all the plaudits (and don't get me wrong, it's also very nice) but there's something special about this silver/white dial variant too.


The white dial has an understated class thats more subdued


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 again 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveAU

Just added an EZM 9 to the collection .. instant favourite


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## masqueman

This U50 is something bold and special.


----------



## drw50

DaveAU said:


> Just added an EZM 9 to the collection .. instant favourite
> 
> View attachment 16483775





Time4Playnow said:


> View attachment 16485409


That blue dial really pops with that black bezel, wish there was a 41mm version!


----------



## drw50

masqueman said:


> This U50 is something bold and special.


Man, great photo!


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Time4Playnow

drw50 said:


> That blue dial really pops with that black bezel, wish there was a 41mm version!


You are right, it really does pop!! I'm sure it will come to the U50 at some point..


----------



## redhed18




----------



## DaveandStu

All the best guys
Dave


----------



## Dan Pierce

UTC set to Ukraine as a small gesture of solidarity.
dP


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## longstride

EZM3.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16488647
> 
> All the best guys
> Dave


A Beauty! I hope your keeping your toes dry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

longstride said:


> A Beauty! I hope your keeping your toes dry!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just .just!! Hope you are travelling well mate.


----------



## hietsukka

Happy friday


----------



## dubhead




----------



## drw50

The seawolf and his diver


----------



## drw50

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16490957


Man that look great with the red strap


----------



## SWilly67

U1 DS reporting for duty.


----------



## dubhead

drw50 said:


> Man that look great with the red strap


You should try it on your EZM3, might look a bit loud at first but it complements the watch color. Got it from 02straps (red sailcloth) and it’s great for $30.


----------



## Geoff617

This is a friend’s 244t. I had never seen one in person. All titanium, magnetic resistance, water resistant, and only 36mm. Such a sweet little stunner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw50

dubhead said:


> You should try it on your EZM3, might look a bit loud at first but it complements the watch color. Got it from 02straps (red sailcloth) and it’s great for $30.


Thanks man! I will check it out


----------



## redhed18

Geoff617 said:


> This is a friend’s 244t. I had never seen one in person. All titanium, magnetic resistance, water resistant, and only 36mm. Such a sweet little stunner!


Just wow!!!


----------



## drw50

Dan Pierce said:


> UTC set to Ukraine as a small gesture of solidarity.
> dP
> View attachment 16489186


Gosh I like this, nice strap too


----------



## Dan Pierce

drw50 said:


> Gosh I like this, nice strap too


Thanks, it's a Bonetto Cinturini 300 w/ a Sinn clasp.
dP


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw50

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, is that a 556 or 856?


----------



## drw50




----------



## FirNaTine23

drw50 said:


> Very nice, is that a 556 or 856?


856


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnc

SWilly67 said:


> U1 DS reporting for duty.


Nice!


----------



## AndiS

U1 DE


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw50

AndiS said:


> U1 DE


Like the black and white dial, and great home decor


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## StufflerMike

Sinn U1 S E at Burg Storkow on a 1910-1912 stone table made of shell limestone.


----------



## Spring-Diver

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16495862
> 
> 
> Sinn U1 S E at Burg Storkow on a 1910-1912 stone table made of shell limestone.
> 
> View attachment 16495878


That’s a sweet looking combo there Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hl213

Not perfect, but finally on a rubber strap that I'm happy with. Can't stand straight end rubber on a curved lug-hole watch.


----------



## swdivad




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Daniel91

Yesterday I've received my first automatic watch - and I love it! It is deeply beautiful yet versatile and a functional perfect watch. Sinn 556i.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 836 on Greg Stevens custom strap but soon time to replace the strap with OEM SS bracelet.


----------



## 5959HH

Spring-Diver said:


>


Looks familiar


----------



## AndiS




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Spring-Diver

.


----------



## 5959HH

836 one more day


----------



## drw50




----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E


----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E

View attachment 16503943


----------



## dubhead

hl213 said:


> Not perfect, but finally on a rubber strap that I'm happy with. Can't stand straight end rubber on a curved lug-hole watch.
> View attachment 16496977


That looks way better than my rubber straps. Where did you get it?


----------



## dubhead




----------



## watchnc




----------



## hl213

dubhead said:


> That looks way better than my rubber straps. Where did you get it?


Watchgheko. But essentially any submariner/sea dweller strap should work. The trick to remove the gap at the top of the lugs (due to strap pivoting) was to slot a thin piece of plastic or leather in between the case and strap.


----------



## drw50

Should of wore my diver Lol


----------



## AndiS

Military III


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw50

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16505920


Nice combo, what strap is that?


----------



## drw50

AndiS said:


> Military III


That crown is so cool


----------



## dubhead

drw50 said:


> Nice combo, what strap is that?


Ritche strap from Amazon, very comfortable and you. An choose different colors.


----------



## Radharc

Frequent_Flieger said:


> great for urban exploration


Nice watch, but even better username. 😂


----------



## Radharc

856 for Sunday errands.


----------



## watchnc

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super nice 👌


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## duc

Morning team:


----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 836 today


----------



## AndiS

Military Type II


----------



## Spring-Diver

5959HH said:


> Sinn 836 today


Looks great on the bracelet 👍 How’s the weight?


----------



## 5959HH

Spring-Diver said:


> Looks great on the bracelet  How’s the weight?


Thanks. A bit on the heavy side with the bracelet although I don’t particularly notice the weight when worn. Difficult to fine tune the Sinn bracelet, as others have said, and would prefer maybe 1-2mm more snug but better a tad loose than a tad too tight. Maybe worthwhile removing the diver’s extension but unsure how I’d reattach.


----------



## DadLife

Just got this one today; put it on a custom strap from 922Leather.


----------



## mxgardner01

Wildly unpretentious while totally up for it all.


----------



## danielsallfix

U1


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E


----------



## pinchelobster

My new EZM 13.1 just arrived!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Pakman11

HR F1 said:


> A family shot of my Sinns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of my favorite brands! :-!


Holy Crapoli! Based on that zoomed in shot I am already pondering how far out you stand to capture the whole collection!!!


----------



## redhed18

Struggling to find just quite The Right Strap for this one...
Bracelet is tempting, but very $$ and perhaps too much bling for my tastes.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## tmfowler

Sinn City


----------



## Tanjecterly

Going to do the resizing dance.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Success!


----------



## enraged4

Sinn makes a great sturdy watch, difficult to scratch and or damage!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveAU

UX kinda Day


----------



## drw50

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this is my favorite EZM, I wish they made smaller version


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## Lifer24




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Love the domed sapphire:


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I sense an Artem sailcloth…


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Spring-Diver

Before breakfast 










After breakfast 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boney3147

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Puma Cat

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my faves; been thinking of getting an EZM 9 for a while now. Love it's "purposefulness".


----------



## Puma Cat

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I saw a white 104i for sale at Topper Jewelers here in the SF Bay Area late last year. I was very impressed with it, and as the owner of a standard black 104i, liked it way more than I thought I would just seeing it in photos.


----------



## Puma Cat

"Studio photo" of my EZM 3; shot on white acrylic with speedlights and color corrected to remove color contamination. Shown on a Worn & Wound Thalo Blue NATO. My EZM 3 is the most accurate, precise, reliable mechanical watch I've ever owned. Just a terrific piece.


----------



## Puma Cat

Just a shot of one of my other Sinns, my 556A on the Sinn H-link bracelet. One of my favorite watches ever,


----------



## wkw

Puma Cat said:


> I saw a white 104i for sale at Topper Jewelers here in the SF Bay Area late last year. I was very impressed with it, and as the owner of a standard black 104i, liked it way more than I thought I would just seeing it in photos.


Agree. Took me long time to debate which dial color to get. I was really torn between black Arabic and white one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## I Zero I

http://imgur.com/bUZ9ATS


----------



## FX4




----------



## fiskadoro

U50 with its "pathetic clasp"


----------



## 5959HH

836 today


----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E


----------



## Puma Cat

One of my Sinns that has gone on to another owner, the 556i LE "55th Anniversary". Photo by yours truly...


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E


----------



## 5959HH

One more day. Bracelet was slightly too loose, so removed a link on the 12:00 side and loosened the clasp by two notches. Now fits just right. Not too loose, not too tight. Just right. For this particular watch IMO Sinn could’ve eliminated the divers extension and had 5-6 fine adjustments rather than just three.


----------



## Solbor

Happy new owner of the 556i...


----------



## flyingpicasso

New U50 SDR on Sinn grey canvas


----------



## Ancebl




----------



## nimzotech

105 degrees F
 










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E


----------



## dondiletante

Solbor said:


> Happy new owner of the 556i...
> 
> View attachment 16552430


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Watchur6

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16556259


One of my favorites. Unfortunately, too big for my wrist


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Ranger MAC




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## nimzotech

Meantime in the office…










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## umarrajs

Back in rotation:


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Some beach beers in Maui last week. The U2 proved to be a great watch for such things, including plenty of time snorkeling.


----------



## Artblue2004

Kids are in bed….time to Sinn.


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Doulos Christos

😎


----------



## unsub073

Family picture time.


----------



## Puma Cat

Just placed a deposit on this today: Sinn U50 S Blue Limited Edition.


----------



## bazza.

Here are my ones


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## njhinde

Checked out the new models at Sinn HQ this afternoon. Really lovely new 556 models, and the Black/Blue U50 is stunning.

I visited with the intention of ordering a 556 Karneolrot, which is still just about available here (8 week delivery), however I decided not to. The new dials are really nice, but not quite right for me personally.










I actually came away thinking that the regular U50 is amazing. I tried it before and dismissed it, but there is something special about it. Here it is next to my own EZM 3F.


----------



## mutnat

njhinde said:


> I actually came away thinking that the regular U50 is amazing. I tried it before and dismissed it, but there is something special about it. Here it is next to my own EZM 3F.
> 
> View attachment 16563163


It seems to wear well on you, really suits you.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

bazza. said:


> Here are my ones


Wow, that's an incredible collection!


----------



## isgrb

Still my favorite Sinn…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

Bobcat Sig said:


> Some beach beers in Maui last week. The U2 proved to be a great watch for such things, including plenty of time snorkeling.


Beer cans with an EZM 5? Rookie move, I use my EZM 12 to open beer bottles with...


----------



## Spring-Diver

836/Isofrane 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Ras_Prince_Monolulu said:


> Beer cans with an EZM 5? Rookie move, I use my EZM 12 to open beer bottles with...


Bottles on the beach is a major faux par. Still impressive use of the EZM12


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Ras_Prince_Monolulu said:


> Beer cans with an EZM 5? Rookie move, I use my EZM 12 to open beer bottles with...


It's an affordable tool watch, not a Vacheron Constantin. A beach, with a tool watch, and a cold beer? Sounds pretty good to me.



duc said:


> Bottles on the beach is a major faux par. Still impressive use of the EZM12


Someone gets it.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## duc

Bobcat Sig said:


> Someone gets it.


10 years in Kailua HI taught me that. It might be all I learned...😋


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice--do you know what year it was made?


----------



## wkw

flyingpicasso said:


> Really nice--do you know what year it was made?


Thanks. 

If memory serves, I think mine (blue dial) was released around 2015. The original 903ST (black dial) came out probably in 2000s’. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

U50


----------



## Spring-Diver

On my way to DFW.

836 on the Left & EZM9 on the right 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

SInn 757 UTC HUNTER`s WATCH 2nd Edition


----------



## Solbor




----------



## Toddski1

556i ‘Perlmutt’


----------



## a.watch.in.the.hand

njhinde said:


> Checked out the new models at Sinn HQ this afternoon. Really lovely new 556 models, and the Black/Blue U50 is stunning.
> 
> I visited with the intention of ordering a 556 Karneolrot, which is still just about available here (8 week delivery), however I decided not to. The new dials are really nice, but not quite right for me personally.
> 
> View attachment 16563150


Wow, the colored dials are still available? Would you know if you would have to pick it up at the flagship store (in Frankfurt, am I right?), or if you could have it delivered? Really wanted one but they sold out right away. Will be traveling to Germany in about 2 months so it's actually perfect if they're still available. Beautiful Sinn btw!


----------



## 5959HH

836 today


----------



## 5959HH

Toddski1 said:


> 556i ‘Perlmutt’


Interesting looking dial. I am particularly partial to Sinn 556’s without date complication.


----------



## nimzotech

it was time to fire up the grill 










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## mojojmo

My daily 104. In search of a 144.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## redhed18

nimzotech said:


> it was time to fire up the grill


It's perfect with that hamburger on the dial too...


----------



## redhed18




----------



## longstride

Show my Sin.....hmmmm.....here she is!


----------



## longstride

Well OK seriously.......here we are at 38000 feet.


----------



## njhinde

a.watch.in.the.hand said:


> Wow, the colored dials are still available? Would you know if you would have to pick it up at the flagship store (in Frankfurt, am I right?), or if you could have it delivered? Really wanted one but they sold out right away. Will be traveling to Germany in about 2 months so it's actually perfect if they're still available. Beautiful Sinn btw!


Only the red was available a couple of days ago, and you could also order it online in Germany. Not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

358 Jubiläum


----------



## Geheim_Sinn




----------



## hietsukka




----------



## AndiS

757 UTC HUNTER


----------



## thewatchbearer

Modified my Sinn U50 with a simple hands swap. A mortal sinn I know!


----------



## mojojmo

Finally.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookcal




----------



## Pallas79

Finally joined the club. New-to-me 857 TESTAF. Thus begins the addiction...


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

thewatchbearer said:


> Modified my Sinn U50 with a simple hands swap. A mortal sinn I know!
> View attachment 16587305


It's a watch, not a monument. No shame in playing your own game.


----------



## staplebox

857


----------



## jjmc87

Picked up this lightly used 856 and loving it.

I think it was a limited release, case is satinized instead of bead blasted. The card has it billed as an 856i, although I always thought the "i" designation meant indices while this has the arabic numerals.


----------



## largest

jjmc87 said:


> Picked up this lightly used 856 and loving it.
> 
> I think it was a limited release, case is satinized instead of bead blasted. The card has it billed as an 856i, although I always thought the "i" designation meant indices while this has the arabic numerals.


Looks like the 856 AB? I've heard the blue is so dark it's hard to differentiate from the black dial. Beautiful Sinn!


----------



## jjmc87

largest said:


> Looks like the 856 AB? I've heard the blue is so dark it's hard to differentiate from the black dial. Beautiful Sinn!


Thanks mate 

It's for sure a black dial, I could only find one photo of this model from a user on here so it seems to be quite a bit less common than the blue.

Would be nice if Sinn offered something similar like a tegimented 556 as part of their regular line up one day


----------



## DaveAU

*Adding some weekend colour *


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Geheim_Sinn said:


> View attachment 16580879


Nice!
Red date? You swapped the original white date dial for red? 
Looks good though!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

EZM2 Tritium


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Nice!
> Red date? You swapped the original white date dial for red?
> Looks good though!


yep- I asked for a red date wheel and they surprised me by swapping crown sides. 
i have another GSG9 that will need a battery in about 2 years. I’m thinking of keeping this one original. For what it’s with they only charged I Think like $15 or less for the date wheel.


----------



## 5959HH

836 again today. I really like the way the OEM bracelet hugs my wrist.


----------



## jskane

New to me 156:


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattnt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Calumets




----------



## watchnc

Radharc said:


> 856 for Sunday errands.
> 
> View attachment 16510526


 So nice!


----------



## njhinde




----------



## FirNaTine23

dynamic duo!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## TheHun

With coffee









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

How could a Lemania 5100-powered watch with the US Space Shuttle on the back ever be anything but awesome?


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Pallas79

The blame for this one falls squarely on Spring-Diver's shoulders: his posts were the gateway drug that lead me to the EZM 9. Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Seikonut1967

The old U1


----------



## Toddski1

Here Comes the Sun…


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Junobg

Recently got this one to keep company with my 556i...


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

EZM2 Hydro


----------



## Calumets

Peekaboo!


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## flyingpicasso

Calumets said:


> Peekaboo!
> View attachment 16617526


This photo gives me watch-scratch OCD anxiety!


----------



## Calumets

flyingpicasso said:


> This photo gives me watch-scratch OCD anxiety!


Full tegiment is so liberating!


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Toddinut

On nylon…


----------



## 5959HH

Sinn 836 again today


----------



## mutnat

Toddinut said:


> On nylon…
> View attachment 16621953


@Toddinut that looks great! Nice choice.


----------



## staplebox

857


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mutnat

staplebox said:


> View attachment 16625673
> 
> 
> 857


@staplebox wow that is beautiful! It's like a tegimented 556A with a dive bezel added. (*and the date window moved from 4:30 to 4:00). 

I really like that! Very nice.


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Solbor




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday the 13th


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mutnat

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16627302


@Bradjhomes what model is that? It looks like a Sinn Black Bay lol. I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## Bradjhomes

mutnat said:


> @Bradjhomes what model is that? It looks like a Sinn Black Bay lol. I don't think I've seen that one before.


Sinn 809


----------



## mutnat

Bradjhomes said:


> Sinn 809


Thanks! Searched the Sinn site and found it in the archived products.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Spring-Diver

Pallas79 said:


> The blame for this one falls squarely on Spring-Diver's shoulders: his posts were the gateway drug that lead me to the EZM 9. Happy Cinco de Mayo!
> View attachment 16611356


 Thank you very much 

Huge congrats on the EZM9. It’s definitely one of my favorites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

New Nato,
Till I fit rubber supplied, the leather band is great but am treating it as it can't take the rain and mud..trying to keep band colour while being waterproofed better.


----------



## stockae92

Fire station open day


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> New Nato,
> Till I fit rubber supplied, the leather band is great but am treating it as it can't take the rain and mud..trying to keep band colour while being waterproofed better.
> View attachment 16629412


Everything you need is right there Dave. That is one terrific looking setup! Take care mate.


----------



## Doctor D.

Trying Borealis strap on my 756.
- Yeah, why not? Can work a hot summer day at the beach?
The rubber is softer than Isofrane but the buckle on Isofrane is way better.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mutnat

Is it coffee time?


----------



## Lifer24




----------



## AndiS




----------



## TimeJumper1970

HR F1 said:


> A family shot of my Sinns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of my favorite brands! :-!


That is one disturbingly awesome collection.


----------



## mutnat

TimeJumper1970 said:


> That is one disturbingly awesome collection.


@TimeJumper1970 you are quite the Sinn-er! Nice collection!


----------



## DaveAU

One of my favourite Sinn special editions


----------



## flyingpicasso




----------



## wongthian2

My SINN cockpit clock from German NATO jet late 80s?
sinn cockpit clock blood red moon by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

stockae92 said:


> Fire station open day
> View attachment 16631552


Glad to see I'm not the only one owner of this piece to wear it on a nato even with slender wrists.

I wrote up a review of this here somewhere in the forums. One thing I pointed out is that if you are wearing it with the included bracelet, you may use the clasp in a pinch to pop off the bezel.


----------



## DimitrisCSD

U1T on Bonetto Cinturini rubber. Feels great but needs some breaking in as the strap was completely straight out of the box.


----------



## longstride

EZM3 on Sinn rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

My one and only Sinn again today. Lot of people complain of the SS H link bracelet but for whatever reason fits my wrist comfortably. Probably no need though for the divers extension on an 836.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## jorgeledesma

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16627302


I would buy this style of Sinn in a heartbeat !!! Lovely peace


----------



## masqueman




----------



## njhinde

This arrived sooner than expected. Collected from Sinn in Frankfurt yesterday.

I have always loved the 556 case, and I wanted a red dial for the summer this year. The Carnelian Red is quite orange-tinted in some light conditions (more so than I expected, to be honest). The metallic dial is beautiful in the sunshine.


----------



## 1234tuba

Been thoroughly enjoying my new to me 356 acrylic. Even more so now that it’s in a rios1931 canvas strap. Cheers all


----------



## Spring-Diver

I’ve been wearing the T1 for almost a week now.


----------



## flyingpicasso

njhinde said:


> This arrived sooner than expected. Collected from Sinn in Frankfurt yesterday.
> 
> I have always loved the 556 case, and I wanted a red dial for the summer this year. The Carnelian Red is quite orange-tinted in some light conditions (more so than I expected, to be honest). The metallic dial is beautiful in the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 16645031
> 
> 
> View attachment 16645061


Definitely looks more orange than red in these pics. Looks good, though. I have that same strap, which I like much more after it got broken in. Good combo.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good evening Sinner’s 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc




----------



## R8TDRRR

Afternoon forum, just joined, recently purchased 2 SINN watches.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinning today.


----------



## R8TDRRR

I’d also like to add if anyone can point me into the right direction (or even better has a SINN strap for sale 🤞🏽) that fits this watch PLEASE reach out to me via private message. (I’m referring to the Audi Design watch pictured.) I believe the R500 also utilizes this strap however since it’s a limited edition timepiece, I’m unsure if it’s available for purchase. In the event any forum member has a spare, I’d love to purchase it! Thanks in advance, R8TDRRR.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Once a Sinner, always a Sinner.


----------



## keerola

Just got this baby on Monday, 103 Ti Ar


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Seriously considering this one. ^^^^^ Looks so awesome and different.


----------



## Suunto fan

Last day of work before vacation. Showing the UX some love today..


----------



## pinchelobster

Look what the cat dragged in...


----------



## flyingpicasso




----------



## DaveAU

One very happy wife 😊


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Andoy

Sinn 142 st


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## nodnar




----------



## AndiS




----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## njhinde




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## drw50

857utc


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's somewhat polarizing, but I think the design of that watch is fantastic!


----------



## redhed18

New t-shirt (and strap), huzzah!


----------



## wkw

flyingpicasso said:


> I know it's somewhat polarizing, but I think the design of that watch is fantastic!


I also like the low profiling design of 105. Not eye catching or blinki at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Junobg

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## ekwanok

Junobg said:


> Decisions, decisions....
> 
> View attachment 16668753


Please pardon my ignorance, but what's the model number of the watch on the right (with "FLIEGER" on the dial)?


----------



## Junobg

ekwanok said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but what's the model number of the watch on the right (with "FLIEGER" on the dial)?


The reference is 856.FLIEGER. 
It's a Japan-only release limited to 50 pieces. 
It's essentially an 856 with no date window, tegimented and satinized finish, all numerals dial (except the 12 marker) and pencil hands. 
Have a look at the link below for more details. 
856.FLIEGER | ドイツ製腕時計 Sinn（ジン）公式サイト


----------



## TimeJumper1970

DaveAU said:


> One very happy wife 😊
> View attachment 16657513
> 
> View attachment 16657514


Congratulations on a beautiful piece. When did it come in?


----------



## ekwanok

Junobg said:


> The reference is 856.FLIEGER.
> It's a Japan-only release limited to 50 pieces.
> It's essentially an 856 with no date window, tegimented and satinized finish, all numerals dial (except the 12 marker) and pencil hands.
> Have a look at the link below for more details.
> 856.FLIEGER | ドイツ製腕時計 Sinn（ジン）公式サイト


I like it! Would you be willing to post some pictures in the "favorite no-date Sinn" thread?


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Junobg said:


> Decisions, decisions....
> 
> View attachment 16668753


I have been looking for this edition for a while without luck.

You got yourself a masterpiece there. Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## nimzotech

Back on the wrist after a prolonged hiatus.










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Camguy




----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Sinn 158


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## drw50

Happy Sunday


----------



## aammat

Just got My first Sinn and it feels like a great watch..









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A6003 med Tapatalk


----------



## mar2k22




----------



## 5959HH

836 again today


----------



## Jim L

U1 Camo


----------



## TimeJumper1970

Jim L said:


> U1 Camo
> View attachment 16679533


A truly special and unique timepiece. It's a colorway I think would not get a lot of wrist time, but I could be wrong. How are the hands lumed or is it a lumed dial?


----------



## Jim L

TimeJumper1970 said:


> A truly special and unique timepiece. It's a colorway I think would not get a lot of wrist time, but I could be wrong. How are the hands lumed or is it a lumed dial?


I've worn it in a weekly rotation since purchasing it about 18 months ago. Hour, minute, second hands and hour markers are lumed but barely visible.


----------



## Relo60

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16627302


one 
One of the few if not the Only Sinn with round hour markers. Hopefully Sinn can revive the 809👍🏼. A keeper.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## drw50

556a


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## drw50




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimecollective

My trusty 103 St


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## Ludi415

Parfait
View attachment 16692264


----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Jim L




----------



## bazza.

OK i've got another 😁


----------



## marklubb




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Bear1845




----------



## DaveAU

TimeJumper1970 said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful piece. When did it come in?


Arrived right at the end of may


----------



## cybercat




----------



## AndiS




----------



## mutnat

AndiS said:


>


Wow, that is beautiful, @AndiS!


----------



## AndiS

Yes ;-) , thanks, and it is very rare - the Sinn 757 Hunter`s Watch. I found it a few weeks ago, about 10 years old and unworn.


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

AndiS said:


> Yes ;-) , thanks, and it is very rare - the Sinn 757 Hunter`s Watch. I found it a few weeks ago, about 10 years old and unworn.


Hey Andy- what makes this different from a 757 UTC?


----------



## AndiS




----------



## AndiS

The only difference is the color. The 757 Hunter`s has a dark green dial and a dark green bezel, the back has a limited Number xxx/100, it was presented in the large Sinn box on the green silicone and also with a black Chronissimo leather strap. The color combination was chosen for the target group of hunters, it fits quite well with the trend towards green watches in recent years.
The owner also receives an individualized booklet with the history of the creation of this hunting watch:
"The hunting watch of the first edition (756) was already a real men's watch with a case diameter of 40 mm. In response to popular demand, the new one will be slightly larger and have a diameter of 43 mm. In addition, the watch is equipped with a second time zone, a mechanical complication for hunting worldwide, which allows you to read the local time on site and the time at home at a glance.The black silicone strap of the first hunting watch received a lot of praise for being easy to clean.For the second edition, a unique hunting green version was specially created. "
This "hunting green" silicone strap is also available today for many other Sinn watches.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Wrong date, but excellent piece nonetheless:


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Forgot to post this yesterday. EZM2 on a Nick Mankey Hook Strap.


----------



## ironcastle

Trying to talk some sense to my friend. Didn't manage, really 😂


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Sinn 903 ST BE on a JB Komfit! Pretty happy with the results! Apologies for the wrong date!


----------



## ofted42

Finally got the novelty oversize di Modelo strap for my U212. Had to order from the UK, it was the only place I could find that had them in the 24mm size. Normally I wouldn't put a leather strap on a dive watch but I saw a single pic of this combo somewhere and thought "Man that looks good". Made working for 10 hours in a 98 degree shop trying to do a machine startup worthwhile knowing this was waiting in the mailbox at home.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

ofted42 said:


> ...U212...
> 
> View attachment 16712392


Great looking 212. You don't see many of them around. 

Don't know why, but any time I see U212 it reminds me of that old song by Azealia Banks - 212


----------



## dubhead




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning! 😃


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## 5959HH

836 again today


----------



## Jpstepancic

“Mom can I have a Daytona?”

“We have a Daytona at home.”

The Daytona at home….








In all seriousness, I’m in love. I sold my original 103 classic to try to get into the Rolex game. Sent it to its new owner like a day before this was announced. I regretted letting it go and have been pining for this ever since. It’s just incredible.

New rule for me: I must always have a Sinn in my box going forward. No questions asked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sinners,
104 anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## polishammer

My 212


----------



## nimzotech

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16712932


Ahh the magical Machu Picchu
A very special watch in an even more special place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2

Guten Morgen allerseits! Lume am Tag?


----------



## Doctor D.

856B under the apple tree


----------



## mutnat

Doctor D. said:


> 856B under the apple tree
> View attachment 16717818


Loving those shadows from the hands!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## berserkkw




----------



## pinchelobster

It's 5:00 PM on a Friday, which means it's martini-o'clock. I don't make the rules.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Der Flieger


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

My new 240 from the Watchbuys Summer Sale. This sported a rather impressive $700.00 discount. I've had it in and out of my shopping cart for a year. When it came up, I snapped it up.


----------



## drw50

North Carolina


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## mtallman

Changed out my bracelet for a more casual look for summer walks with my dog Mochi.


----------



## fredklabuster

mtallman said:


> Changed out my bracelet for a more casual look for summer walks with my dog Mochi.
> View attachment 16723503
> 
> View attachment 16723502
> 
> View attachment 16723501


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## Doctor D.

Recycling strap from my CWC that left my home.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## AvantGarde42

Just got my first Sinn!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Hoppyjr

A custom from the Sinn folks in Germany…. EZM3 went in for service, got a new bezel and 3F dial & handset. Now it’s essentially an EZM 3.1 (as they did with the EZM 13 / 13.1).


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Mauric

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16564444


I have beautiful memories of my life Switzerland. I remember every year before Easter seeing the COOP and Migros full of these chocolates.


----------



## brianmazanec

U50P









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Hoppyjr said:


> A custom from the Sinn folks in Germany…. EZM3 went in for service, got a new bezel and 3F dial & handset. Now it’s essentially an EZM 3.1 (as they did with the EZM 13 / 13.1).


Cool and interesting— did they refinish the bead-basted matte case?


----------



## Hoppyjr

harry_flashman said:


> Cool and interesting— did they refinish the bead-basted matte case?


They did. At the time of service they gave it a fresh bead blast, a new bezel, and the aforementioned 3F dial & hands. It retains the 500m water resistance and the red date wheel.


----------



## Bear1845

Hoppyjr said:


> They did. At the time of service they gave it a fresh bead blast, a new bezel, and the aforementioned 3F dial & hands. It retains the 500m water resistance and the red date wheel.


That’s how it’s done. Very nice!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Hoppyjr said:


> A custom from the Sinn folks in Germany…. EZM3 went in for service, got a new bezel and 3F dial & handset. Now it’s essentially an EZM 3.1 (as they did with the EZM 13 / 13.1).


Damn! That’s hot Ed 🔥


----------



## mtallman

356 changed from nato to chestnut brown shell cordovan


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Getting ready for a trip to the ocean. The Sinn 240 is on the Isofrane!


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM3 on the integrated Sinn rubber strap w/ butterfly clasp.


----------



## AvantGarde42

completely cleaned


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## berserkkw

Hoppyjr said:


>


I've been thinking of asking Sinn to put the red date on the 3F..


----------



## Topdude




----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## kramerica72

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## tinman143

Trying it out on this leather band…


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mutnat

tinman143 said:


> Trying it out on this leather band…


Totally works!


----------



## 5959HH

Happy July 4th everyone


----------



## Doctor D.

Wrong date but I can live with that


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## AvantGarde42

Coffee and 856 UTC on a Zulualpha Strap


----------



## nimzotech

Meanwhile in the office…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## CMFord




----------



## hl213

You couldn't ask for a sharper image!


----------



## flyingpicasso

hl213 said:


> View attachment 16747169
> 
> 
> You couldn't ask for a sharper image!


Wow, great shot! But, yeah, not the best legibility underwater, is it?


----------



## hl213

flyingpicasso said:


> Wow, great shot! But, yeah, not the best legibility underwater, is it?


Its the cemeraman who is no good underwater. I've been out in the reefs the past few days, and I find it every bit as legible as the u50. Although sure, the daydate window and bezel do not make it ideal in such a setting  still, it has to be better underwater than the national watch of the Philippines, the g shock. Couldn't imagine trying to read anything of substance with a glance of one of those!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kramerica72

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## pop4

Burger, fries and a U50.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## sticky




----------



## Frequent_Flieger

took this picture on a mountain hike a few days ago with the intention of posting it here. perfect watch for mountaineering


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## helidoc

My new arrival, a 144, which now sits alongside my U1T and 103 Acrylic. This is an incredible watch!











Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Nothing like a Sinn 103 Sa G to get you through hump day…


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geheim_Sinn




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## Palettj

helidoc said:


> My new arrival, a 144, which now sits alongside my U1T and 103 Acrylic. This is an incredible watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one has been tempting me, how is the bracelet?


----------



## drw50




----------



## ETA2824-2

Makes "Sens". Doesn't it?


----------



## BGD55




----------



## pinchelobster

My roses are loving this warm weather...


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn u50 on Bonetto Cinturini Rubber Nato


----------



## ETA2824-2

358 B E


----------



## R8TDRRR

Added another.


----------



## keerola

103 Ti Ar with Erikas "original yellow"


----------



## drw50

Removed by Admin. As a reminder, from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## Geheim_Sinn




----------



## AndiS

Sinn 757 UTC - Hunter


----------



## Dan Pierce

Sinn 757 UTC - Black
dP


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## AvantGarde42




----------



## helidoc

Palettj said:


> This one has been tempting me, how is the bracelet?


It’s a pretty standard Sinn H link, but it’s easy to resize, and it wears pretty well. Probably not the pinnacle of sophistication, but it works pretty well, and overall I’m delighted.

Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 104A on an unbearably hot day.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xian

Spring-Diver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this is the T1-B, but I’ve heard that Sinn is killing off the T1 too. Get ‘em while you can folks!


----------



## Spring-Diver

xian said:


> I know this is the T1-B, but I’ve heard that Sinn is killing off the T1 too. Get ‘em while you can folks!


Got it covered


----------



## Tanjecterly

I’m looking for a T2 but Sinn isn’t helping.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Doctor D.

Going from beach to change front window.
🧐


----------



## 5959HH

I really like the way this 836 hugs my scrawny, flat 6.5” wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## MTT60

My one and only. I flipped my Omega Fois for this and some money and I really love this watch!


----------



## HKasdf

Just received it yesterday; my first Sinn. I wrestled between the 144 and the 356, but I just love the old school charm and how it differs from the rest of my collection.


----------



## watchhunter72

HKasdf said:


> Just received it yesterday; my first Sinn. I wrestled between the 144 and the 356, but I just love the old school charm and how it differs from the rest of my collection.


Congratulations - the 144 is a classic in Sinn's lineup and such an iconic style. Wear it in good health!


----------



## masqueman

T2B


----------



## zzyzx85

Bought this U50S off the Bay from Japan a few weeks ago. It came with the silicone strap but I threw it on the all-black NATO strap.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGarde42




----------



## berserkkw

@Spring-Diver got me a T1! You were right, although my wrists are smallish (6.25" ≈ 16cm) it wears really well!


----------



## Spring-Diver

berserkkw said:


> @Spring-Diver got me a T1! You were right, although my wrists are smallish (6.25" ≈ 16cm) it wears really well!
> 
> View attachment 16791461


Huge congrats 🥳🔥

As you can guess, the T1’s are my favorite Sinn divers ❤


----------



## Geheim_Sinn

203 Arktis today


----------



## EpsteinBarr

in the office


----------



## cybercat




----------



## marklubb




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday
#NA
First time I wear my recently arrived Sinn, saved it for today 
*Sinn 203 Ar Titanium* (tritium Swiss dial)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

The Navitimer killer.


----------



## ETA2824-2

sticky said:


> The Navitimer killer.
> View attachment 16797888


This is a Navitimer.


----------



## bobs.divers

First Sinn added to the stable, I’m stoked! 🤩








thank you @JorgeB


----------



## JorgeB

bobs.divers said:


> First Sinn added to the stable, I’m stoked! 🤩
> View attachment 16800349
> 
> thank you @JorgeB


Enjoy it very much my friend! Sinn is a great brand!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## 5959HH

Happy hump day


----------



## marklubb




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## watchhunter72

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16806328


What a gorgeous watch you have Dan - congratulations, wear it in good health.
Funnily I'd been lusting for a UTC Sinn chronograph for ages, whether the 756 or 757 and sandblasted or PVD - then I managed to bag one last summer but in the end we did not "bond" - the vagaries of a WIS.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

marklubb said:


> View attachment 16804984


Nice! Is this a 203?


----------



## marklubb

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Nice! Is this a 203?


Thanks! Yes it is.


----------



## Dan Pierce

watchhunter72 said:


> What a gorgeous watch you have Dan - congratulations, wear it in good health.
> Funnily I'd been lusting for a UTC Sinn chronograph for ages, whether the 756 or 757 and sandblasted or PVD - then I managed to bag one last summer but in the end we did not "bond" - the vagaries of a WIS.


Thanks for the kind words. Never know what the heart really wants until you see it in the flesh.
dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Nme559

I have had this 104 about 4 years and swapped the bracelet to this Hirsch Rubber strap for a trip to the Philippines. Made me realize how much more I enjoy it with this strap as the bracelet becomes uncomfortable certain parts of the day while wearing it. No plans to swap it back any time soon.


----------



## mutnat

Nme559 said:


> View attachment 16809514


@Nme559 there's something about the angle and cropping of this photo that make it seem like you have a comically massive fist and tiny wrist. Nice watch, though!


----------



## Pizza105z

🤭🤭


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio27NW

After discovering Sinn online a decade ago, I had the opportunity to visit their shop in Romerberg platz in Frankfurt. I immediately wanted a Finanzplatz 6000, but instead purchased a 456 St GG with a mother-of-pearl dial & on matching bracelet for my wife (one of my better decisions 😁). She loves it.
The 6000 was beyond my reach, but found an 857 UTC, and then the 756, each with a lot of the great Sinn tech and slightly different complications. I thoroughly enjoyed wearing both.
But eventually the opportunity came. I added the 6000, and more recently the 103 Ti UTC IFR. Sadly, the two earlier purchases had to go… What does the future hold? Maybe a simpler design: EZM 3F or 13.1, or a Damasko DC82? Or…?


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Acenr




----------



## njhinde

Beach watch


----------



## marklubb




----------



## berserkkw

@JorgeB eclipse background at work 🤪


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sinn Damaszener


----------



## JorgeB

berserkkw said:


> View attachment 16815103
> 
> @JorgeB eclipse background at work 🤪


Amazing shot! Front and back. (I love that scene, emotional and hard to watch/read!)


----------



## mutnat

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Sinn Damaszener
> View attachment 16815259
> 
> View attachment 16815261


Beautiful dial! I thought the 1800 Damaszener only comes in a black tegimented finish though? Sinn Uhren: Modellreihe 1800.


----------



## 5959HH

836 again today


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

mutnat said:


> Beautiful dial! I thought the 1800 Damaszener only comes in a black tegimented finish though? Sinn Uhren: Modellreihe 1800.


Sinn did release 100 pieces of grey (metal) colour in 2018. Mine is a used item in that period. I personally like this metal colour more than the recent black version. Anyway, this series is very unique in Sinn's product line. 
Cheers, 
Wah


----------



## Pallas79

Happy 8-8


----------



## Acenr

Too green?


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Mop dial U50


----------



## mutnat

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Sinn did release 100 pieces of grey (metal) colour in 2018. Mine is a used item in that period. I personally like this metal colour more than the recent black version. Anyway, this series is very unique in Sinn's product line.


Very cool, thanks for that info! And yes, it's very unique indeed. Would love to own one some day.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

103 chrono panda in blue and white.


----------



## njhinde




----------



## mutnat

njhinde said:


>


B-e-a-utiful! Love it. And great photo.


----------



## njhinde

mutnat said:


> B-e-a-utiful! Love it. And great photo.


Thanks very much, I really am enjoying this.


----------



## MTT60




----------



## yunie_

pinchelobster said:


> View attachment 16771693


May I know where did you get the canvas strap from?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchelobster

yunie_ said:


> May I know where did you get the canvas strap from?


This is the Sinn canvas and leather strap. I bought it from Watchbuys.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

156B (T dial)


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Ar15fonsi

Just received in the mail my first Sinn


----------



## Mauric

berserkkw said:


> View attachment 16824173
> 
> View attachment 16824174


Beautiful watches!

Could you compare the lume between the U50P and the U50, like in time-laps?

Could you tell ke the name of those straps, please? That combination looks really good.


----------



## berserkkw

Mauric said:


> Beautiful watches!


Thank you kind sir!



Mauric said:


> Could you compare the lume between the U50P and the U50, like in time-laps?


Honestly don't think it's necessary.. neither have good lume to be honest.. I think the regular U50 has better lume than the U50 Pro also, i noticed that after charging the Pro at night, and checking the time early AM, the green lume on the U50 is more legible than the blue on the Pro.. The Pro also has noticeable difference in strength between the dial and hands.. hands being stronger than the dial.



Mauric said:


> Could you tell me the name of those straps, please? That combination looks really good.


The straps on the U50 and T1 are both Seiko dive straps, the T1 strap being sourced from a Tuna, the U50 strap coming from a newer MM300, on the U50 Pro is a San Martin dive strap that's similar in design to the Seiko, but different type of rubber.
Comparing those two, i'm not sure which is better.. the Seiko strap is much softer and pliable, which makes it more comfortable on wrist, but longer giving it a longer tongue and harder to get on to the watch due to the thicker material around the spring bars. the SM strap is smoother feeling and shorter, it also comes with two rubber keepers which helps a lot vs the single metal keeper of the Seiko. The SM rubber is a bit more rigid/stiff, but nothing like the older Seiko Z22 straps, this is way better than that.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> 156B (T dial)
> View attachment 16823793


Nice!
Cooles Armband auch!


----------



## Mauric

berserkkw said:


> Thank you kind sir!
> 
> 
> Honestly don't think it's necessary.. neither have good lume to be honest.. I think the regular U50 has better lume than the U50 Pro also, i noticed that after charging the Pro at night, and checking the time early AM, the green lume on the U50 is more legible than the blue on the Pro.. The Pro also has noticeable difference in strength between the dial and hands.. hands being stronger than the dial.
> 
> 
> The straps on the U50 and T1 are both Seiko dive straps, the T1 strap being sourced from a Tuna, the U50 strap coming from a newer MM300, on the U50 Pro is a San Martin dive strap that's similar in design to the Seiko, but different type of rubber.
> Comparing those two, i'm not sure which is better.. the Seiko strap is much softer and pliable, which makes it more comfortable on wrist, but longer giving it a longer tongue and harder to get on to the watch due to the thicker material around the spring bars. the SM strap is smoother feeling and shorter, it also comes with two rubber keepers which helps a lot vs the single metal keeper of the Seiko. The SM rubber is a bit more rigid/stiff, but nothing like the older Seiko Z22 straps, this is way better than that.


Thanks a lot for your comprehensive reply.

Those Seiko straps compliment really well your Sinn watches.

Honestly speaking I was not expecting that the lume in the U50 would've been more long lasting than the U50P, but it's good to know.


----------



## Junobg




----------



## HKasdf

Been wearing the 144 for 3 weeks straight now. Can’t take it off!

I’m so elated with the quality that I’m searching for deals on a 556 now.


----------



## duc

That looks terrific on you HK.


----------



## HKasdf

duc said:


> That looks terrific on you HK.


Thanks very much! I’m a bit wary of its size. It’s the biggest watch in my collection, but I’m really practicing ‘wear what you love’.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

1 of 150 LE destro for the Japan market.


----------



## TimeJumper1970

First Sinn in my collection. The U50 Professional.


----------



## mutnat

texastom said:


> 1 of 150 LE destro for the Japan market.
> View attachment 16833700


@texastom nothing says "Japanese market" like "Texas Tom"  Seriously though, gorgeous piece! I love that green dial, and the no-date! I wonder why they went with a left-hand crown though? Is that a cultural thing? Or just to be different?


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ekwanok

I'd be obliged if you'd add this to the no-date Sinn thread.



texastom said:


> 1 of 150 LE destro for the Japan market.
> View attachment 16833700


----------



## berserkkw

Getting ready for a day at the water park!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## njhinde

Back from our beach holiday, and still enjoying the sunshine up in the vineyards overlooking a very dry Rhein river.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Keep switching between my 2 new ones (Tissot 2000 and this)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III


----------



## MeanMisterMustard

njhinde said:


> Back from our beach holiday, and still enjoying the sunshine up in the vineyards overlooking a very dry Rhein river.
> View attachment 16841837


Awesome! 
Could you let us know what kind of strap you are using? Beautiful combo!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## njhinde

MeanMisterMustard said:


> Awesome!
> Could you let us know what kind of strap you are using? Beautiful combo!
> Thank you in advance.


Thank you. This is a Nomos light grey Textile strap (20mm), to which I added a new Sinn buckle to match the 556.


----------



## duc

10 minutes ago this arrived. The Doxa was on my wrist this morning. I'm happy to report, no bubble, seconds hand has almost perfect alignment with minute marks and the bezel is as sweet as apple pie. I'm not going to make the mistake of selling this one (again). WB does a terrific job of getting these into the owners hands, very fast and accurately set.


----------



## MKN

duc said:


> 10 minutes ago this arrived. The Doxa was on my wrist this morning. I'm happy to report, no bubble, seconds hand has almost perfect alignment with minute marks and the bezel is as sweet as apple pie. I'm not going to make the mistake of selling this one (again). WB does a terrific job of getting these into the owners hands, very fast and accurately set.
> 
> View attachment 16851093
> 
> 
> View attachment 16851095


I’m quite surprised that the Doxa looks almost the same size as the ux. I would have thought the Sinn much larger. 
Does the Sinn wear larger?


----------



## duc

They wear similarly. The Doxa is taller. The1200 Doxa dial looks bigger than the 300 dials due to the way the crystal is formed, but as far as I can tell, they are same size. On the wrist, the Sinn is ever so slightly larger.

My wrist is closer to boxy shaped than flat. Flat wrists from 7" and up should have no problem with the UX. Mine is 7.7" around.


----------



## dubhead

Desk diving today…


----------



## MKN

duc said:


> They wear similarly. The Doxa is taller. The1200 Doxa dial looks bigger than the 300 dials due to the way the crystal is formed, but as far as I can tell, they are same size. On the wrist, the Sinn is ever so slightly larger.
> 
> My wrist is closer to boxy shaped than flat. Flat wrists from 7" and up should have no problem with the UX. Mine is 7.7" around.


Great, thanks


----------



## duc

I took a closer look at the two. The lug to lug distance of the UX is greater than the Doxa, which adds to the size. Plus, even though it is nominal, the UX OD is a bit more than the Doxa.


----------



## MeanMisterMustard

njhinde said:


> Thank you. This is a Nomos light grey Textile strap (20mm), to which I added a new Sinn buckle to match the 556.
> View attachment 16850886


Thank you! Really nice match!!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## DaveAU

My favourite Sinn


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Just arrived today. My 103 (60th Anniversary)


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## mutnat

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Just arrived today. My 103 (60th Anniversary)
> View attachment 16855052


Congrats! Out of curiosity, what is that Sinn-branded thing next t the watch? Sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## duc

You didn't ask me, but I can say it looks like a loupe. The Private Eye Loupe


----------



## mutnat

duc said:


> You didn't ask me, but I can say it looks like a loupe. The Private Eye Loupe


Thanks @duc, that makes perfect sense!


----------



## dubhead




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helidoc

103 ST. Rather enjoying it on the Sinn sand canvas,













Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psudonim

The u50 on holiday


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

texastom said:


> 1 of 150 LE destro for the Japan market.
> View attachment 16833700


Very nice!
I waited to long when one of these was for sale here not long ago…


----------



## sticky




----------



## 5959HH

836 again today. My only Sinn.


----------



## Ras_Prince_Monolulu

berserkkw said:


> View attachment 16854143
> 
> View attachment 16854142


Lovely straps! Where did you get them?


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Tanjecterly

Acrylic in sunlight.








EDIT: Just noticed my dates are off. You


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Bear1845

My only ones


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tanjecterly

Clearly I have a problem.


----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## Spring-Diver

I think he likes it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

DaveAU said:


> View attachment 16854534
> 
> My favourite Sinn


Add our bloody great mate @ Spring-Diver to that claim mate!
All the best
Dave


----------



## PSo71

Saturday Sinn.


----------



## pinchelobster

Spring-Diver said:


> I think he likes it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that guy! Runs with a tough crowd.


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 for the weekend


----------



## deepsea03

Right out of the box putting the U50Pro to work cutting, clearing, putting down weed liner and finally mulch


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn on a hike.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

deepsea03 said:


> Right out of the box putting the U50Pro to work cutting, clearing, putting down weed liner and finally mulch


Why?

Yes I know that it is your watch and you can do as you wish, but I would never wear a $2500 watch while doing yardwork...


----------



## pinchelobster

Made a friend.


----------



## MKN

Tom Littlefield said:


> Why?
> 
> Yes I know that it is your watch and you can do as you wish, but I would never wear a $2500 watch while doing yardwork...


My attitude has always been - why own it and not use it? 
I have used every of my watches doing yard work and similar (apart from the vintage ones).


----------



## zengineer

Tom Littlefield said:


> Why?
> 
> Yes I know that it is your watch and you can do as you wish, but I would never wear a $2500 watch while doing yardwork...


It seems less extreme when you are on a $7500 mower.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 BE


----------



## zengineer

It's on a Sinn strap.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

zengineer said:


> It's on a Sinn strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


Is that really necessary?


----------



## mutnat

BoostMasterZero said:


>


@BoostMasterZero I love the look of this bracelet! What is it?


----------



## BoostMasterZero

mutnat said:


> @BoostMasterZero I love the look of this bracelet! What is it?


I got the watch in a trade on this forum. I know the brand is Watch Band, and you can buy it off their website. Here is the bracelet on Amazon, but Amazon doesn't actually stock the bracelet. I can tell you I bought another mesh style bracelet for my Breitling and Hamilton and neither are as thick as this one which is what I wanted originally. This bracelet is very thick and offers a lot of flex. Since the chain links between are so big, it breathes really well and is really comfortable to wear.

It is not like a typical replacement bracelet. There are no quick release pins, and you need to actually unscrew the pins near the clasp, which kind of make it feel more authentic IMO.










Amazon.com: 20mm Stainless Steel Watches Band Replacement Bracelet Folding Clasp with Safety, Replacement Wrist Bracelet : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy 20mm Stainless Steel Watches Band Replacement Bracelet Folding Clasp with Safety, Replacement Wrist Bracelet and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E


----------



## mconlonx

656, back in da house, yo.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## mutnat

BoostMasterZero said:


> I got the watch in a trade on this forum. I know the brand is Watch Band, and you can buy it off their website. Here is the bracelet on Amazon, but Amazon doesn't actually stock the bracelet. I can tell you I bought another mesh style bracelet for my Breitling and Hamilton and neither are as thick as this one which is what I wanted originally. This bracelet is very thick and offers a lot of flex. Since the chain links between are so big, it breathes really well and is really comfortable to wear.
> 
> It is not like a typical replacement bracelet. There are no quick release pins, and you need to actually unscrew the pins near the clasp, which kind of make it feel more authentic IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 20mm Stainless Steel Watches Band Replacement Bracelet Folding Clasp with Safety, Replacement Wrist Bracelet : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy 20mm Stainless Steel Watches Band Replacement Bracelet Folding Clasp with Safety, Replacement Wrist Bracelet and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Great info, thank you!


----------



## mutnat

BoostMasterZero said:


> I got the watch in a trade on this forum. I know the brand is Watch Band, and you can buy it off their website. Here is the bracelet on Amazon, but Amazon doesn't actually stock the bracelet.


@BoostMasterZero naming a watch strap company "Watch Band" is either brilliant or bonkers. One might think it would be brilliant since anyone Googling the generic concept of "watch band" might happen upon their website and the company would benefit from a massive influx in cash. On the other hand, it might also be bonkers because anyone looking specifically for their site (as I have been for a few mins) might just get a million results that seem to be for watch bands but not specifically for *Watch Band* the company. And of course, the seemingly obvious domain choice of watchband<dotcom> is parked on GoDaddy and available for sale and not apparently owned by Watch Band the company.

All that is to say, would you happen to have either a link to their site or a useful search text to type into Google?


----------



## BoostMasterZero

mutnat said:


> @BoostMasterZero naming a watch strap company "Watch Band" is either brilliant or bonkers. One might think it would be brilliant since anyone Googling the generic concept of "watch band" might happen upon their website and the company would benefit from a massive influx in cash. On the other hand, it might also be bonkers because anyone looking specifically for their site (as I have been for a few mins) might just get a million results that seem to be for watch bands but not specifically for *Watch Band* the company. And of course, the seemingly obvious domain choice of watchband<dotcom> is parked on GoDaddy and available for sale and not apparently owned by Watch Band the company.
> 
> All that is to say, would you happen to have either a link to their site or a useful search text to type into Google?



I agree with you man, it's a pretty dumb name and I was only able to find it after typing in "watch band 7838399," that's not the actual serial number, but the bag just said "Watch Band." So I turned it over and typed in the serial number. The name would make sense if they started the company in 1899 or something and were one of the first companies to offer watch bands and bracelets.

This is the link to their site, which is also confusing because it's watchbands.com with an 'S'. I tried searching their site for the bracelet and I couldn't find it. Their search tool is horrible and most of what I typed in the search bar on the site, it would just say, "no results."



Home - watchbands.com



I thought I had the wrong site, but it's the same logo and font and many of the bands serial numbers or the number underneath the serial number look just like the one on my bag, starting with the letter T and using the same amount of alphanumeric sequence. One thing is for sure, not a good business model when you're a satisfied customer and can't even find what you're looking for when you want a new band/bracelet for another watch.


Here is the serial number if you want to try and find it, because I honestly can't. GD019420 and beneath that there is what appears to be a date, but it can't be month and year. It's 04-29 and to the right of that it has T0 13-01-04.

I was thinking maybe it was purchased in 2004, but the watch was purchased in 2021 and the previous owned placed the bracelet on after removing the leather one. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## deepsea03

ETA2824-2 said:


> Sinn 358 BE
> 
> View attachment 16878475


Brilliant


----------



## ETA2824-2

deepsea03 said:


> Brilliant


Thanks @deepsea03 !
I love this 358 for the following reasons:
Day-Date
Blue
Phantastic "vintage" lume
Very high quality case
Bracelet ok
💓💓💓


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Puma Cat

Just got the photos from the professional watchmaker I sent my Sinn 556A to for a service/clean. While it was there for it's service, i had him re-finish the case and bracelet. The standard 556s are a satin-finish, but as I love the Sinn factory-based bead-blasted finish on my EZM 3 and my Limited Ediition Matte Finish 104i, i had him bead-blast my 556A, as well. Here's the pics.


















Whaddaya guys think? 😉


----------



## mutnat

Puma Cat said:


> Just got the photos from the professional watchmaker I sent my Sinn 556A to for a service/clean. While it was there for it's service, i had him re-finish the case and bracelet. The standard 556s are a satin-finish, but as I love the Sinn factory-based bead-blasted finish on my EZM 3 and my Limited Ediition Matte Finish 104i, i had him bead-blast my 556A, as well. Here's the pics.
> View attachment 16883266
> 
> 
> View attachment 16883271
> 
> 
> Whaddaya guys think? 😉


That's so cool! You've got a one-of-a-kind 556->656 converted watch! love it.


----------



## Puma Cat

mutnat said:


> That's so cool! You've got a one-of-a-kind 556->656 converted watch! love it.


Yeah, I've always wanted an 856 over an 556 because of the matte "bead-blasted" rather than the 556A/I satin-type of finish, and even more so once I got my EZM3 and limited Matte Ediition 104i, but Roland told me he's not allowed to "change" the finish of a Sinn. Enter Jack at International Watch Works.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mutnat

4jamie said:


> View attachment 16885195


@4jamie which strap is that? It looks like a Nick Mankey Designs hook strap or The Watch Steward, but I don't recall them having printing like that. Is yours custom? I think I can make out "JAMES" on the left, which would line up with Jamie in your username.... EDIT: actually maybe it says "GAMES"? hard to tell, lol.


----------



## Fgama

New Sinner here, I was so ignorant of Sinn watches apart from 556 and 104 series, so U50 is a pleasant surprise


----------



## 4jamie

mutnat said:


> @4jamie which strap is that? It looks like a hook strap or The Watch Steward, but I don't recall them having printing like that. Is yours custom? I think I can make out "JAMES" on the left, which would line up with Jamie in your username.... EDIT: actually maybe it says "GAMES"? hard to tell, lol.


 Nick Mankey Designs bond series


----------



## pinchelobster

Deutschland, ich komme!


----------



## Puma Cat

4jamie said:


> View attachment 16885195


One of my favorite Sinn references....just a "monster" watch, if you ask me. So purposeful. Love the strap for it.


----------



## Puma Cat

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16885647
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When did you get yours? I ordered mine when these were released, but I don't know if WatchBuys is shipping these in the USA as of yet.


----------



## TireShopBoy

Sinn 556i RS


----------



## mutnat

TireShopBoy said:


> Sinn 556i RS
> View attachment 16888708


Cousins!


----------



## pinchelobster

Made it!


----------



## duc

Thanks for posting those lobster! I don't know if I have the willpower to visit the source and not buy one. How did you make out?


----------



## brianmazanec

Tom Littlefield said:


> Why?
> 
> Yes I know that it is your watch and you can do as you wish, but I would never wear a $2500 watch while doing yardwork...


I wear my U50P everywhere, including yard work. I paid for it and want to fully enjoy it. It can handle it. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchelobster

duc said:


> Thanks for posting those lobster! I don't know if I have the willpower to visit the source and not buy one. How did you make out?


I managed to get out the door with minimal damage: a Bund strap for my 856 UTC. Seeing everything in person was pretty cool! There are some other straps that I had never seen before (like a NATO in blue and white stripes). I was able to confirm that my next watch will probably be the 103 Ti DIAPAL, it looks fantastic. I really hope Watchbuys can start doing roadshows again because there's no substitute for trying a watch on. I will definitely visit again!


----------



## Pug Henry

Does reading require knowing the time? It does when you have the U50. 🙂


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## Melissakis

My main driver has been a Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Dual Time Titanium, which is a fantastic watch, but unfortunately too big for wearing at my job, which requires suit and shirt, the watch was getting over even the jacket. So last January I decided that another, smaller, UTC watch would be an welcome addition.
I was ready for my first Sinn, but Sinn apparently wouldn't be for about 30 weeks, very long waiting time for a watch for my preferences. So, I started looking at the second hand market, where prices were near the MSRP of a new one. But I had patience.
Last July at last I found a reasonable eBayer who actually wanted to sell his 856S UTC at a reasonable price. Euro/Pound ratio, Paypal fees and EU customs fees were all hoops I had to jump, but nothing could stop me. So, after almost 8 months, here it is.


----------



## supersilent

My Sinn watches inside in the dry as atlantic storm Danielle is passing us by with the wind howling and the waves crashing right outside the window.


----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## gmgSR50

103 this morning











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Bear1845

HYDRO with no flourinert. Dry.


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## chpprguy




----------



## 5959HH

Another 836 day


----------



## mconlonx

656


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Relo60




----------



## supersilent

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo on silicone today.










Somehow, all my Sinn watch end up being worn on silicone most of the time, with occasional exceptions for this one and the EZM 3.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

gmgSR50 said:


> 103 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo!
Cool with the bund second!
203 series or 403 series?


----------



## deepsea03

gmgSR50 said:


> 103 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Live this date only 103! Makes me miss my old hand wound one I never should have sold. Now I want another!


----------



## polishammer




----------



## shibaman




----------



## duc

From yesterday:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το ELS-NX9 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Best. Sinn. Lume. Ever.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## canary301




----------



## sticky




----------



## brianmazanec

U50 Professional









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## marklubb




----------



## zengineer

Off to Lisbon, from Detroit, for the week and just one watch.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Weekend photo of the 103
”Bund” Shadow


----------



## pinchelobster

Grüss vom München


----------



## bobs.divers

rocking this beaut!
Thanks to my buddy @berserkkw 









Sinn t1 ezm14


----------



## 5959HH

836 my only current Sinn


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zen123

Didn't like the strap it came on so swapped over to a watchsteward strap in a similar shade of grey.


----------



## t.gruntwerx




----------



## Spring-Diver

bobs.divers said:


> rocking this beaut!
> Thanks to my buddy @berserkkw
> 
> View attachment 16914445
> 
> Sinn t1 ezm14


Congrats  
T1 is my favorite Sinn diver 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats
> T1 is my favorite Sinn diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh yes thank you! 

I now know why!


----------



## mutnat

pinchelobster said:


> View attachment 16888823


@pinchelobster just had a closer look and noticed the pair of 836's in this photo. They sure look great with the vintage strap, especially the green dialed one with the orange stitching on the strap. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## pinchelobster

mutnat said:


> @pinchelobster just had a closer look and noticed the pair of 836's in this photo. They sure look great with the vintage strap, especially the green dialed one with the orange stitching on the strap. Absolutely stunning!


Yeah, they had some very cool special editions in the case that I would never have gotten to see otherwise! I highly recommend a visit if you ever get the chance!


----------



## Spring-Diver

mutnat said:


> @pinchelobster just had a closer look and noticed the pair of 836's in this photo. They sure look great with the vintage strap, especially the green dialed one with the orange stitching on the strap. Absolutely stunning!


I gotta figure out a way to get the orange thread strap for my EZM9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Winter strap arrived today.


----------



## mutnat

zen123 said:


> Didn't like the strap it came on so swapped over to a watchsteward strap in a similar shade of grey.


@zen123 that combo goes very well together! I imagine the TWS straps are very comfortable?


----------



## sless711

leather weather


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My 10 Sinns in box and another 3 are on the way.


----------



## Fantasio

Now that’s commitment. Respect! 




Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> My 10 Sinns in box and another 3 are on the way.



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Born in 1999. My daily for work. I’ve also got a 403 HYDRO that I’m running dry that reluctantly I’m going to be letting go of soon. 😞


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM3


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Calumets




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Picked this up today, not sure why I waited 2 years to get it but it’s perfect


----------



## Dan.B




----------



## somerandodude

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> My 10 Sinns in box and another 3 are on the way.
> View attachment 16921203


Awesome collection. That hand wound panda is a grail for me.


----------



## Redi_t13

Sinn 903 H2


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

somerandodude said:


> Awesome collection. That hand wound panda is a grail for me.


Thanks. The hand wound panda is also my top 3 favorite Sinns. I am keeping on searching for vintage Ti dial Sinn. Here comes another 80s to 90s hand wound 103 with big triangle second hand and small Sinn logo.


----------



## berserkkw

I remember @bazza. mentioning that Sinn has another EZM release this year.. anyone has any clue what they may have coming up? is this the place to even talk about it?


----------



## somerandodude

berserkkw said:


> I remember @bazza. mentioning that Sinn has another EZM release this year.. anyone has any clue what they may have coming up? is this the place to even talk about it?


Probably at this event:

Sinn Spezialuhren appears at WATCHTIME in Düsseldorf.


Watchtime Düsseldorf takes place from 28th to 30th October 2022. Leading companies from the watchmaking industry will present their latest masterpieces at the Rheinterrasse in Düsseldorf.


Sinn Spezialuhren extends a warm invitation to all watch lovers to take a look at our latest models from the company first-hand.
We will also show some novelties at the Watchtime!


The exhibition opening times are 10.00 a.m. to 6.00 p.m. on Friday and Saturday and 11.00 a.m. to 6.00 p.m. on Sunday.


Beside the exhibition will be a varied program including open forum and presentations about the mechanical watch.


----------



## masqueman

I thought I’d like the U50 more, but nope. This T2B has much better lume, a better bezel and a more streamlined case. I’m not sure why it’s not sold anymore, but I’m lucky to get one.


----------



## Mpower2002

Hanging out in my "biergarten" last night. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stswervus

Glamour shot on a navy blue canvas Barton strap:


----------



## deepsea03

Time to do some work


----------



## bobs.divers




----------



## Calumets




----------



## austex

Sinn144.


----------



## Doctor D.

My Sinn UX SDR hitting the index quite well.


----------



## WDSub




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

144 Tritium dial


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## mconlonx




----------



## 5959HH

Plan to switch from H link bracelet to strap later today for fall and winter.


----------



## zetaplus93

Back with the Sinn 158, now paired with the Sinn canvas strap:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pegase747

656 on Erika's band


----------



## Flaafl

104 limited green, AKA "ol' reliable"


----------



## mattnt




----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro.....and coffee


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mattnt




----------



## gmgSR50

Back on leather nato for the fall











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## deepsea03

gmgSR50 said:


> Back on leather nato for the fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Joker7843

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16951210


🔥


----------



## Joker7843

berserkkw said:


> View attachment 16954245


Making me want to own another Sinn!


----------



## Melissakis




----------



## deepsea03

856 Flieger II


----------



## deepsea03

Hieroglyphics


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## nodnar

My three Sinn’s


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Acenr




----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## Fgama

It’s here 🥰


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag




----------



## Truck Guy




----------



## Bear1845

Fgama said:


> It’s here 🥰
> View attachment 16961964


Looks 100% awesome! Worth the wait for sure!


----------



## Doctor D.

deepsea03 said:


> U50 Pro


I have to admit; I am jealous!
Why Sinn does´nt have them in their range puzzels me.
As an european - we have to see all great L.E in US and Japan - WHY??


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## AndiS

358 Jubiläum - U1 DS - 757 Diapal


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

deepsea03 said:


> 856 Flieger II


Oooo! Nice! And rare!


----------



## Dan Pierce

AndiS said:


> 358 Jubiläum - U1 DS - 757 Diapal


Lovely trio! But that 757 Diapal is outstanding.
dP


----------



## deepsea03

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Oooo! Nice! And rare!


Thanks, have a great weekend


----------



## canary301




----------



## AndiS




----------



## c3p0




----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Metalic Mud

UX and U50


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

EZM1 (3H)


----------



## MTT60

St 103


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Bell & Ross by Sinn


----------



## mutnat

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Bell & Ross by Sinn
> 
> View attachment 16975297
> 
> View attachment 16975291


@Wah_Wah_Wah interesting! I didn't know Sinn made any B&R models...?


----------



## somerandodude

mutnat said:


> @Wah_Wah_Wah interesting! I didn't know Sinn made any B&R models...?


Most of B&R's first watches were rebranded Sinn. Sinn continued to make their watches for some time after the Sinn name left the dial.









Understanding Bell & Ross, Where it Comes From and What it Stands For by Analyzing the Horoblack & Nightlum - Monochrome Watches


When it comes to military-inspired watches, there are some names that need to be mentioned. Sinn certainly is one of them and Bell & Ross shouldn't be forgotten either - and these two brands share more than just inspirations, as you'll see later. Today, we've decided to give the brand a closer...




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## parsig9

CNS strap


----------



## AndiS




----------



## duc

AndiS said:


>


That is a very sexy watch you have there! Excellent picture!


----------



## foxl

Thanks Helmut Sinn for This 140b 

case Restauration by Robin Israel, Germany


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## mutnat

somerandodude said:


> Most of B&R's first watches were rebranded Sinn. Sinn continued to make their watches for some time after the Sinn name left the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding Bell & Ross, Where it Comes From and What it Stands For by Analyzing the Horoblack & Nightlum - Monochrome Watches
> 
> 
> When it comes to military-inspired watches, there are some names that need to be mentioned. Sinn certainly is one of them and Bell & Ross shouldn't be forgotten either - and these two brands share more than just inspirations, as you'll see later. Today, we've decided to give the brand a closer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


Cool, thanks @somerandodude. I was not aware of B&R's early history. I do really like a lot of their designs visually, and their dials remind me of my 556A, but I guess that's down to their shared inspirations (cockpit clocks/instruments).


----------



## supersilent

My four Sinn 










They’re pretty much all I am wearing these days.
Yeah I know, all black dials. All on silicone. Yeah, all on black silicone. Well guess what, maybe I found my style!


----------



## Fgama

I know it’s a bit too much 😅


----------



## fabslife

My biggest Sinn is not owning a Sinn. Creepy that this post is on page 666.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mutnat

fabslife said:


> My biggest Sinn is not owning a Sinn. Creepy that this post is on page 666.


@fabslife there's no better time than the present...... Join us Sinners!


----------



## Flaafl

Gotta get mine in on page 666 while I can!

Put my green 104 back on a suede colareb, and I think it makes it look a lot more "pilot-y" than its usual H-link.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## fabslife

mutnat said:


> @fabslife there's no better time than the present...... Join us Sinners!


I will get a 556 at some point, it's on my radar!


----------



## mutnat

fabslife said:


> I will get a 556 at some point, it's on my radar!


I am definitely biased (wearing my 556A RS as I type this), but great choice!!


----------



## njhinde

Not just for Summer…


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## smilton




----------



## Stswervus

I think it's time to have my 556a receive it's first service. I'm in the US so looking at RGM as opposed to shipping it to Germany. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Have y'all had the case reconditioned? This watch will never be sold so I'm not looking to keep it "unpolished". Maybe a little makeover might be nice? My apologies if this is the wrong thread and thanks in advance for your time and input. Take care.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Just switched OEM SS H link bracelet to generic 22/20 alligator strap on my 836.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Good morning #fliegerfriday !








Sinn 103 hand wound


----------



## wirebender




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## BulliedInSchool

My (new to me) Sinn 956 AMG limited edition.


----------



## Bear1845

May part with one. 🤔 May not. 😂


----------



## BulliedInSchool




----------



## BulliedInSchool




----------



## Ventenberry




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Good morning #fliegerfriday !
> View attachment 16994811
> 
> Sinn 103 hand wound


That is Mega!


----------



## deepsea03

U50P


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## nodnar

Closest I’ve got to Halloween colors.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

G'day team!


----------



## mjhanna8

Going with the 556 today as I wake myself up in the kitchen


----------



## eroc




----------



## berserkkw

U50 Pro with the steel bezel


----------



## Fastbuckeddie

I have been collecting watches since I was 12 now at 32 I just found out about Sinn and ordered one last week for my 33rd birthday the Sinn 104 in Green from Watchbuys now I am hooked and already looking for my next!


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Halloween Sinners 








The 104 is one of the few day/date watches in my collection. It was my 3rd Sinn acquired and remains one of my favorites.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

BulliedInSchool said:


> View attachment 16997368


Cool but where is the car? Did I miss the dial of the watch - show it please.

Never mind i found it. Cool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chacend

657 by my side since 2013


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## mconlonx

656


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah




----------



## Dan Pierce

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> View attachment 17004871
> 
> View attachment 17004872


Very nice!
dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Typically rotate watches daily but for some reason this has stayed on my wrist this week.
dP


----------



## TimeOnTarget

ANC-MIA last night.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## deepsea03

a well-loved 103


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

deepsea03 said:


> a well-loved 103


Nice watch! Would even look better on one of those canvas straps


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Good morning #fliegerfriday !


----------



## deepsea03

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Nice watch! Would even look better on one of those canvas straps


it's pretty versatile and looks great on just about anything...I'll get around to mixing it up eventually, have a great Friday


----------



## deepsea03

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Good morning #fliegerfriday !
> View attachment 17010087


I had one of these years ago and dearly miss it.....such a great a rare piece!


----------



## mattnt




----------



## swdivad

This just arrived yesterday... I prefer straps over bracelets... is there a _*case fitted*_ silicon strap from Sinn for my EZM 3?


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## duc

swdivad said:


> This just arrived yesterday... I prefer straps over bracelets... is there a _*case fitted*_ silicon strap from Sinn for my EZM 3?
> View attachment 17011919


I would be very surprised if there were not a silicon strap, specific to your watch. Navigating their straps site is a chore, but if you are patient, and read all the information provided for each strap, you should be able to identify the exact strap.

Each page is set up like this. Check the tab marked below to determine if a particular strap works with the EZM3:


----------



## mattnt




----------



## hl213

mattnt said:


> View attachment 17013502


Big, but pretty, in that unapologetic German way. What does the plane icon at 7 signify?


----------



## t.gruntwerx

Im on the fence to put this up for sale doesnt get any wrist time ....


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget

MIA-AMS
We are approaching 30West with a nice 138 kt tailwind making 624 across the ground.
I am timing my meal in the oven for 20 minutes with the chronograph.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Sunday Sinners










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattnt

hl213 said:


> Big, but pretty, in that unapologetic German way. What does the plane icon at 7 signify?


TESTAF certification.


----------



## DaveandStu

Top pieces posted up..hope everyone is travelling well.
Dave


----------



## bobs.divers




----------



## foxl

My vintage (1980) SInn 140B... hands and dial original and faded.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

AndiS said:


>


What a good looking watch. 

May I ask if the center link of the bracelet polished or satinized?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## AndiS

wkw said:


> What a good looking watch.
> May I ask if the center link of the bracelet polished or satinized?
> Thanks


This bracelet was handmade by Sinn, it is all satinized,also the center links, fitting the satinized case.
Sinn only offers the 5-link-bracelet in a satinized surface. So I asked at SinnService at Frankfurt, if they also satinize a usual bracelet - and they did it.


----------



## wirebender




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Dan Pierce said:


> UTC set to Ukraine as a small gesture of solidarity.
> dP
> View attachment 16489186


DP I love your UTC always such a good looker! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

jkh5000 said:


> View attachment 17024414


more pics please!


----------



## Dan Pierce

longstride said:


> DP I love your UTC always such a good looker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, much appreciated.
dP


----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Deepsea Challenge


----------



## 1234tuba




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

deepsea03 said:


>


Very cool and rare Flieger this one!


----------



## Fantasio

Wow, Sinn ”Explorer 1016”. What’s the model number for this one?



deepsea03 said:


>



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## MKN




----------



## deepsea03

Fantasio said:


> Wow, Sinn ”Explorer 1016”. What’s the model number for this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


Thanks, this is a JDM 856 Flieger II xx/50


----------



## deepsea03

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Very cool and rare Flieger this one!


Thank you!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## mutnat

ceebee said:


> View attachment 17029948
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is stunning, @ceebee! Was this a special edition?


----------



## nimzotech

‘Tis a toolwatch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## polishammer

Perfect combo


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

156b T dial.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> View attachment 17036335
> 
> 156b T dial.


superb condition with beautifull tritium patina!
👏


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton




----------



## ceebee

mutnat said:


> This is stunning, @ceebee! Was this a special edition?


Sorry, I just saw this. It was a LE of 150 pieces. I put it on the MN strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mooglover




----------



## Spring-Diver

It’s a tool


----------



## D6AMIA6N




----------



## deepsea03

103 & coffee on a chilly morning


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 103.


----------



## duc

deepsea03 said:


> 103 & coffee on a chilly morning


Nice mug!


----------



## deepsea03

duc said:


> Nice mug!
> View attachment 17040522


Great minds, something, something


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

103 T dial with big triangular second hand. Manual winding and plexiglass windshield.


----------



## zetaplus93

Been a while since I wore the Sinn 103 Sa G on the bracelet.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> 103 T dial with big triangular second hand. Manual winding and plexiglass. windshield.
> View attachment 17042050


Very nice!
Such a nice example, especially with the no day.
Looks like the plexy can use a polish though ;-)
Beautiful Sinn!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

U50S BS


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Another T dial automatic 103.


----------



## Doctrinaire

AndiS said:


>


Rare model. Looks great 👍🏻


----------



## andy_s




----------



## UOhrli

Finally, arrived!


----------



## deepsea03

UOhrli said:


> View attachment 17049188
> 
> 
> Finally, arrived!


Oh my that is stunning!


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

UOhrli said:


> View attachment 17049188
> 
> 
> Finally, arrived!


O Wow! You already got it?!
Nice!
Can’t wait for my #020/200


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Bell & Ross by Sinn 140 T dial.


----------



## deepsea03

U50P on OEM leather


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> View attachment 17051283
> 
> Bell & Ross by Sinn 140 T dial.


Nice!
Is that a B&R Sinn 144 tritium in the background?


----------



## gmgSR50

Annual turkey timer pic











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Nice!
> Is that a B&R Sinn 144 tritium in the background?


Yes, it is. You have eagle eyes. 😎
Here comes my B&R by Sinn group photo. 








Happy weekend, 
Wah


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

gmgSR50 said:


> Annual turkey timer pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice hand winding vintage 103.👍


----------



## deepsea03

I can neither confirm nor deny that I may be picking up or dropping off a package


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Sweetscience




----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

SINN 144 for Lufthansa flight crews


----------



## drw50

Not mine, but love this pic


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still with the T1













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

Sinn Military Type III


----------



## dogboy

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> SINN 144 for Lufthansa flight crews
> View attachment 17056217


Interesting! What is the story on the scale at the top?


----------



## Fastbuckeddie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

dogboy said:


> Interesting! What is the story on the scale at the top?


Unfortunately I have no idea. If any members here with aviation knowledge, please help to answer.
Cheers
Wah


----------



## dogboy

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Unfortunately I have no idea. If any members here with aviation knowledge, please help to answer.
> Cheers
> Wah


Since it has flight level as one of the scales, based on the left end, and gross weight as the other scale, based on the right end.... I can GUESS that it is the best flight level (or maximum flight level) that the 747-200 can fly at Mach 0.84, at a given gross weight.
Either that or a cruise-climb schedule for gross weight vs. flight level at M=0.84.

But that is all guessing.

OK, from an article on another site:
"The scale has optimal flight level on the outer circle and gross weight on the inner circle under normal atmospheric conditions." 

So, at the optimal cruise Mach (0.84), if you're at the gross weight on the scale read from the right, you fly a M=0.84 at the corresponding flight level. For example: At 300,000 lb gross weight, you would want to fly at FL 335, or 33,500 ft MSL. 

I do have an aviation background, but had never seen a scale like this on a watch.


----------



## nodnar

dogboy said:


> Since it has flight level as one of the scales, based on the left end, and gross weight as the other scale, based on the right end.... I can GUESS that it is the best flight level (or maximum flight level) that the 747-200 can fly at Mach 0.84, at a given gross weight.
> Either that or a cruise-climb schedule for gross weight vs. flight level at M=0.84.
> 
> But that is all guessing.
> 
> OK, from an article on another site:
> "The scale has optimal flight level on the outer circle and gross weight on the inner circle under normal atmospheric conditions."
> 
> So, at the optimal cruise Mach (0.84), if you're at the gross weight on the scale read from the right, you fly a M=0.84 at the corresponding flight level. For example: At 300,000 lb gross weight, you would want to fly at FL 335, or 33,500 ft MSL.
> 
> I do have an aviation background, but had never seen a scale like this on a watch.


This ^ and as you burn fuel, your gross weight reduces and the optimal flight level is higher. 
The flight level is in hundreds of feet, 240 = 24,000 ft. The GW is in tons 2000 (I think, could be wrong) so 220 = 440,000 lbs. and ISA is a “standard” day of 59F at sea level. (Hotter days would reduce the performance). 

Rich


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## dogboy

nodnar said:


> This ^ and as you burn fuel, your gross weight reduces and the optimal flight level is higher.
> The flight level is in hundreds of feet, 240 = 24,000 ft. The GW is in tons 2000 (I think, could be wrong) so 220 = 440,000 lbs. and ISA is a “standard” day of 59F at sea level. (Hotter days would reduce the performance).
> 
> Rich


Nice! Thanks!
I didn't catch that about the GW being in tons, although I thought a 747-200 could get heavier than the greatest GW shown on the scale. Which would make sense if it is in tons. That way the maximum GW on the scale would be 720,000 lbs, which makes more sense. Looking on Wiki, the Maximum Takeoff Weight for the -200 is 833,000 lbs!


----------



## Spring-Diver

New kicks go very well with the T1B 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Love this blue 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag




----------



## njhinde




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

dogboy said:


> Nice! Thanks!
> I didn't catch that about the GW being in tons, although I thought a 747-200 could get heavier than the greatest GW shown on the scale. Which would make sense if it is in tons. That way the maximum GW on the scale would be 720,000 lbs, which makes more sense. Looking on Wiki, the Maximum Takeoff Weight for the -200 is 833,000 lbs!


It's a bit too technical for me but thanks for the information anyway.

Today I wear a hand winding 356 issued in 1996 as the first batch of 300 pieces for Japan market.


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9 for the weekend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## brianmazanec

U50P









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## pegase747

My Sinn collection, I love Sinn sword hands.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBien

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 17012195
> View attachment 17012196


I really wish they made the 356 in this color. I want your watch very much but it's just too big for me :-/


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Puma Cat

This just arrived today, I ordered it about 8 months ago. Sinn U50 S Blue Limited Edition. 1 of 500 pieces issued worldwide (#309). Fully tegimented case, bezel, and bracelet and PVD-coated in black. My first experience with a tegimented U50, and...wow! The build quality and engineering specification on this is piece is _insane._ Also very comfortable to wear.









Wasn't completely sure how much I'd like this when I ordered it, but it has completely exceeded my expectations. It's also very comfortable on-wrist and the size is perfect. Whoa...


----------



## deepsea03

856 Flieger II with a twist


----------



## jgdill

Puma Cat said:


> This just arrived today, I ordered it about 8 months ago. Sinn U50 S Blue Limited Edition. 1 of 500 pieces issued worldwide (#309). Fully tegimented case, bezel, and bracelet and PVD-coated in black. My first experience with a tegimented U50, and...wow! The build quality and engineering specification on this is piece is _insane._ Also very comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 17077106
> 
> 
> Wasn't completely sure how much I'd like this when I ordered it, but it has completely exceeded my expectations. It's also very comfortable on-wrist and the size is perfect. Whoa...


Couldn't agree more, I got mine Friday, #245. Now patiently waiting for the U50 pro, #81....


----------



## djpharoah

Currently in the honeymoon phase with the T1 😬


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puma Cat

deepsea03 said:


> 856 Flieger II with a twist


Interesting. I've never seen that reference before; didn't even know about it.


----------



## deepsea03

Puma Cat said:


> Interesting. I've never seen that reference before; didn't even know about it.


Thanks, released as Japanese only in late 2019 limited to 50 pieces. Originally came on black leather but I'm experimenting with this bracelet to see if it's a viable option going forward


----------



## Spring-Diver

djpharoah said:


> Currently in the honeymoon phase with the T1 😬
> 
> View attachment 17077461
> 
> View attachment 17077469


Congrats Mesh 🥳

I would love to hear your thoughts after wearing it a few weeks. I absolutely love my T1’s.
🍻


----------



## berserkkw

djpharoah said:


> Currently in the honeymoon phase with the T1 😬
> 
> View attachment 17077461
> 
> View attachment 17077469


You should post a YouTube review! No coverage on the titanium Sinn divers on YouTube at all!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## wirebender




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

EZM3 at 37000ft over the Mid-Atlantic…


----------



## duc

Hot, and I mean the hottest terms possible, from the PO, courtesy of our man Doulos Christos. What a stunner:


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## rsq001

My first Sinn
103 st sa


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dave T




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

U1 DS, my new tool watch.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## wirebender




----------



## Jim L




----------



## ceebee

3 days straight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Kirkawall




----------



## mconlonx

Heartbreak: enough time to get from the airport to the Sinn showroom, but not enough time to be there when it opens...


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

mconlonx said:


> Heartbreak: enough time to get from the airport to the Sinn showroom, but not enough time to be there when it opens...
> 
> View attachment 17092753


At least you were able to see almost the complete lineup 
Interesting to see they do not empty their show windows when they’re closed….


----------



## mattnt




----------



## bhav0642




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Santa came early!

I was having some buyer’s remorse in the months after putting a deposit down and waiting for this watch to come in. All of those doubts were erased. This watch is so good. The written dimensions are deceiving as it wears perfectly for a form-follows-function watch like this.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

Toolwatchmd said:


> View attachment 17095888
> 
> 
> Santa came early!
> 
> I was having some buyer’s remorse in the months after putting a deposit down and waiting for this watch to come in. All of those doubts were erased. This watch is so good. The written dimensions are deceiving as it wears perfectly for a form-follows-function watch like this.


what's your wrist size if you don't mind me asking?
i'm not sure i could pull that off with a 6.25 inch wrist..


----------



## Toolwatchmd

berserkkw said:


> what's your wrist size if you don't mind me asking?
> i'm not sure i could pull that off with a 6.25 inch wrist..


My wrist is about 7.25, depending on season/swelling. Lugs definitely don’t overhang. I’d say it wears similarly to my Pelagos FXD when that is on a NATO…albeit, a bit heavier. It’s thick, but not awkward. Much of the thickness is in the caseback and domed sapphire. It has wrist presence, but not overly flashy. To most people, it would look like a Garmin or similar fitness watch. I think Sinn did a fantastic job with the EZM 1.1s and I imagine it will look good on a variety of straps.


----------



## duc

Day two of prepping for return of the Ploprof. Molly says hi:


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 for the weekend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pegase747

Current state of the collection


----------



## Mooglover

∆∆
| |
We're not worthy


----------



## duc

Good morning team. Another training day, another puck:


----------



## cybercat




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dave T




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS




----------



## duc

Good morning team. If FEDEX is to be trusted, today will be my last Ploprof training day.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## AndiS




----------



## Spring-Diver

Still rocking the T1 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wirebender




----------



## wuyeah




----------



## wuyeah

Two more images for you guys.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

My newest addition and 3rd Sinn. Can’t tell if it’s too big for my wrist (6.8” flat)

Maybe I’m just so accustomed to 36-39mm watches now???



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

kyledemo said:


> My newest addition and 3rd Sinn. Can’t tell if it’s too big for my wrist (6.8” flat)
> 
> Maybe I’m just so accustomed to 36-39mm watches now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me. Lugs don’t hang out over your wrist. Good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

8 degrees outside and falling with electricity out. 64 degrees inside and falling 
Need to wear this so the oil doesn’t freeze (Ha Ha)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

kyledemo said:


> My newest addition and 3rd Sinn. Can’t tell if it’s too big for my wrist (6.8” flat)
> 
> Maybe I’m just so accustomed to 36-39mm watches now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## haha




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

bhav0642 said:


> View attachment 17094831


Nice strap too, what is that?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

#fliegerfriday
Sinn 356 UTC
(Forgot to set the date right this morning )


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## vacashawn

I’m happy to report the U50-T SDR holds up just fine in Antarctica!


----------



## deepsea03

Christmas Eve but still a Saturday so you know what that means


----------



## deepsea03

Santa's workshop


----------



## Spring-Diver

Merry Christmas Sinners 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Yakswak




----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakswak




----------



## Radharc

A few essentials for a lonely day in the office.


----------



## njhinde




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Piloto




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My two 90s' 156Bs, one with original Sinn NSA stainless steel bracelet and another with an after market Sinn titanium bracelet.

















Happy 2023!
Cheers
Wah


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy New Year Sinners 

Starting the day with the EZM9 










We’ll see you next year in 2023


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Afternoon switch 

T1B for tonight’s party 










See ya next year Sinners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

Sporting the U50b on a yellow isofrane. Still waiting…. And waiting on the U50 pro. This one hasn’t left my wrist in weeks. Perfect size, especially the thickness.


----------



## Pallas79

All the best in 2023!


----------



## Toddski1

Cleared for takeoff. Sinn 104 St Sa I W today.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## longstride

Cold in Colorado.....EZM3.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Morning team!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Bi Colored Lume


----------



## klongy

￼































































￼

























































￼￼


























































Only the 856 is mine, the U1 is to large for my wrist, the Damasko is similar, but to white.


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## PKC




----------



## AndiS

My newest Sinn: 206 Arktis II:


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Picked up a used Sinn 856 S UTC and I love it.


----------



## AndiS

206 Arktis II


----------



## Hvydriver

Wilco


----------



## ceebee

GAG today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## Hvydriver

AAF-USAF


----------



## pinchelobster

Hvydriver said:


> AAF-USAF
> View attachment 17138011


My grandfather flew a Jug in the 412th Fighter Squadron. Very cool models!


----------



## Hvydriver

pinchelobster said:


> My grandfather flew a Jug in the 412th Fighter Squadron. Very cool models!


Thank you sir. I appreciate that!


----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## SCP2021

deepsea03 said:


> BWITW


----------

